# Welcome To Our Mansion. [Horror RP!]



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome To Our Mansion
___________________











Spoiler: Plot



_Due to the creepy mansion in your neighborhood finally being bought, the owner decided to throw themselves an Welcoming party to get to know everyone! 
You and some others were all invited to this luxurious party, which of itself was strange but exciting. not thinking Twice, you all decided to go check it out, because honestly, I'm sure the food and luxuries were enough to tempt You to let your guard down and come inside, 

Not long after the party has already started, they were there to invite you inside, yet now there isn't any signs of The owners anywhere, what is even weirder would be how all of the windows are bolted up from the inside. 

Soon enough, It's revealed that everyone invited is going to be used as chess pieces for an sick and twisted game Hosted by the owners of the mansion, having only invited those that wouldn't be missed, or are easy to erase. 
Perhaps coming here wasn't your best option.._






Spoiler: Rules and regulations! I recommend you read this, it's very important!




 Please use correct grammar!

 Make sure each reply is at least three sentences! each sentence being at least five words.

 No mary-sues!

Please do not godmod! if you do, I'll be sure to personally kick you out!


We don't accept roleplays that RP like this --> *smiles kindly*
We only accept this format of roleplay. -- > Suzuya grinned, quite pleased with himself.


If you are talking out of character, such as telling us you need to go, or want to just talk to us. 
Please use this format. (Hello guys! I need to go~) There will be NO OOC talking tolerated without this speech bubble. 


Please stick to the story! do not go off and make your own story.
We want This Roleplay to be scary, so don't just randomly decide it's going to be some laugh fest or make fun of it.


Shipping/Coupling is allowed, but ONLY if the other person agrees. you need to ask them in an PM or VM if it's Okay, because if it's not and they tell Us you are harassing them, we will have to give you warnings before we remove you from this Roleplay.



​



Spoiler: Character form



Be sure that an anime-styled photo is added at the end of your form

*

PLAYER

Name:
Age:
Gender: 
Traits:
Personality:
Other:

KILLERS

Name: 
Age: 
Gender: 
Weapon: 
Favorite killing method?:
Things they hate:
Things they love:
Traits: 
Other:




*​






Spoiler: Moderators / Admins 



Lolipup  Ethre  and Myst will be the adminstrators for this roleplay!






Spoiler: players



*-Lolipup*
*Name: *Suzuya Juuzou
*Age:* 19
*Gender: *Male (Though he is usually always confused for female, so please contribute to this~)
*Traits:* Due to trauma from long before, he isn't very good at communication With people, living at an orphanage until recent. he only really shows happiness when He's talking with his adoptive dad. He can hurt people's feelings without even realizing it, though as heartless as it sounds. he really doesn't care either way. 
Also, he's not very responsive to pain, which results in him passing out or getting very bad injuries because he doesn't understand the concept so well.
*Personality:* Eccentric, spontaneous, dense, sometimes childish and snarky
*Other:* Suzuya usually has about ten kinds of pocket knives with him at all times, along with his beloved sewing needle as he likes to stitch himself up from any cuts Or injuries. also noted how he likes to call his stitching 'Art'.





*-inthenameofSweden*
*Name: *Takeshi Ito
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Traits:* Nervous, cautious, prefers to be in the background of things
*Personality:* Takeshi is a nervous young Japanese man, he's extremely incompetent and high-strung when in social situations. He loves science and technology, and is very good with computers. Almost as if he is one himself.
*Other:* He has two metal replacements for arms, they end in rudimentary hands. Basically it's a metal bone structure without the skin and muscle. As a result, these metal arms pack quite a punch. Takeshi also has a high pain tolerance, and a not-so-good relationship with his parents. He lives on the streets. He can play the viola and uses that to try and support himself as a street preformer.
http://i62.tinypic.com/2cylxi.png


*-Beardo*
*Name:* Mary Onette
*Nicknames:* Puppet Girl Get it? Because her name sounds like marionette, like the puppet? Eh? Ehh?
*Age:* 19
*Gender:* Female
*Traits:*Easily distracted, easily scared, clingy (physically), kind, loud, emotional, childish
*Personality:* Mary is exhausting. The nickname "Puppet Girl" is pretty accurate, considering her personality is on par with a Muppet. She's flamboyant, unpredictable, loud, and very expressive. Her childish outlook on life makes everything seem new and exciting. Mary tends to be very hyper and bouncy most of the time, but when she's hurt or scared, she tends to get "fussy". Acting her age is something she doesn't like to do. 
Other: Sucks on her bottom lip a lot, and bites her cuticles. 






*BlueWolf101-*
*Name:* Kowareta (Koko)
*Age:* 18
*Gender:* Female
*Traits:* Unstable, dangerous, animalistic, instinctive, socially awkward
*Personality:* Koko was kept captive in her bedroom for most of her life, she had been taught to not be seen, and to not be heard. With her inability to visit the outside world other than her occasional sneaking out(which she was always caught doing), she developed mental issues, where she doesn't know how to determine what's good and what's bad. She never intends to do anything hurtful, but she's unsure of how to react to most situations, especially around others. She enjoys breaking the rules as an inner defiance towards her parents.
Other: She often remains silent, afraid of saying something that could lose her a potential friend. She acts impulsively without thinking.





KittyKittyBoo-
*Name:* Teela
*Age: *17
*Gender: *Female
*Traits: *Silly, playful, has a tendency to doubt herself. Her parents died in a car crash when she was only 9, leaving her with no living relitives. She was then hired by the owners of the mansion as a maid, happily taking the permanent job to ease her mind from her parent's death.
*Personality: *She can quickly open up to others. She isn't very smart, but she has excellent memory.
*Other:* Somewhat paranoid






*Myst-*
*Name: *Alice Bell
*Age: *18
*Gender: *Female 
*Traits: *Calm, Composed, Mature, Intelligent, Can be seen as too "serious" at times.
*Personality:* She is the type of person who would rather observe others interact rather than talk to people. She is very analytical and enjoys solving puzzles. She is easily frustrated when things don't go as she expected them to. She enjoys structure and is not a huge fan of surprises. She's used to things coming easily to her but she enjoys a good challenge. She doesn't have very many friends and prefers the company of books to people.
*Other: *She carries around a notepad and writes down important things that happen and/or reminders to herself. She doesn't own a cell phone because she believes they're a complete waste of time.





*Goop-*
*Name:*Sebastian Mikaelas
*Age:*22
*Gender: *Male.
*Traits:* Irascible, Obstinate, Headstrong, Overbearing, Domineering, Exudes confidence, Handsome, can be charming if he really tries.
*Personality:*A thick-skinned male who typically likes to put on the tough-guy persona. He's rather grumpy and irascible when it comes to stressful situations. Sebastian's a prideful male with a prowess that goes unmatched by most males. To but it quite bluntly, he's an alpha male and he knows it. He likes to exert himself in an almost overbearing way, to the point where it becomes almost controlling. Organization and order are things he likes to keep close to himself, because without them he simply falls apart.
He's not a large believer in anything mythical. He claim's it's all children's toys and he dislikes the idea of fictitious notion, or anything that simply cannot be proven through science. Sebastian's obstinate in his decision making, as well as just in general. When he wants something, he wants it _now_. He can appear very demanding, even to the point of being spoiled.
*Other:*He's a big fat lame-o.





*-TheCreeperHugs*
*Name: *Charlotte Emerson
*Age:* 18
*Gender:* Female
*Traits:* Clumsy, gullible, has a bad memory, rather childish and easily scared.
Personality: She's quite shy and talks very little around strangers, though once she's friends with someone she becomes far more bubbly and talkative around them. She is more trusting than she ideally should be and believes people easily, making it incredibly easy to trick her into thinking something that's wrong or even dangerous.
Other: She's a survivor of the last 'party' Monica and Charles held, kept captive in a cell so she can't leave and tell anyone what the house owners do to their dinner guests. 





*ethre-*
*Name:* Koizumi Mahiru
*Age: *18
*Gender: *Female
*Traits: *optimistic, sensible, calm, not afraid to speak her mind, interested in photography and has self-esteem issues.
*Personality:* Can come off as motherly, has high expectations of men and can be rather harsh to them. She is more friendly towards girls. She wants to help as many people as she can and is quick to lecture those who are rude to her. She hates people with a lack of manners.
*Other:* She loves taking pictures to preserve the moments she shares with her friends - she normally takes pictures of girls since she gets bored of taking pictures of guys.





*Taka-*
*Name:* Yuki Shiro
*Age: 20*
*Gender:* Female
*Traits:* Quiet, friendly, slightly naive, easily frightened
*Personality:* Yuki is very kind and tries to see the good side in people, but her downside is her tendency to be taken advantage of without ever knowing it. She's always trying to help, though it gets her in trouble often and she usually ends up in tears when she fails at this. She is somewhat sensitive, but she doesn't want to offend anyone so she tries hard not to cry when insulted or yelled at.
*Other:* She knows next to nothing about defending herself, however Yuki can run rather quickly and is good at acrobatic activities like climbing and jumping.






*-Lolipup*
*Name:* Philip LaFresque
*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Male 
*Traits:* The man enjoys coffee and tea to a unhealthy extent, Philip is usually found reading a good book.
*Personality:* Logical, short temper, pretty laid back, and can be charismatic at times.
*Other:* Philip comes from Greenland and is a very respected Physics Teacher, however as of late he likes to go on vacations quite a bit to investigate paranormal hot spots just so he can debunk them as false, it's a weird hobby but no one really complains about it since Philip is a hard worker. 
Philip is quick to lose his temper, he tries to encourage others but will simply give up if they are too ignorant to deal with. 
He also likes to research the death of his late father, Howard LaFresque disappeared over ten years ago and Philip has yet to find the answer to why.









Spoiler:  KILLERS



Hi! this is a newly added section of which you can apply to be a murderer! <3
These people hold essential rules to help move the story forward and of course add a terrifying atmosphere~
You can apply the same way as you apply for players, however please PM this form to me~

*Lolipup-*
*Name: *Daniel
*Age: *24
*Gender:* Male
*Weapon:* Butcher Knife
*Favorite killing method?:* Daniel perfers to keep it fast and clean, stabbing his weapon of choice through his victims heart. talk about Heartbreak~
*Things they hate:* Being in crowds, small spaces. getting confused
*Things they love:* Animals, science and security, Root beer.
Personality: Daniel is the type of killer that doesn't like needless conversation, he perfers to get it over with quickly before he can even indenify the other person as a human being, his emotions a little bit out of wack as he's a very caring individual, which makes it hard to do what he must do in this psychotic mansion.
*Traits: *Socially awkward, shy, compassionate.
*Other:* Daniel has been overshadowed by his brother his whole life, causing him to have a complex of sorts to think he is less than superior to his sibling, he takes orders from his brother and follows through.





*Myst-*
*Name: *Jasper
*Age:* 20
*Gender: *Male 
*Weapon:* Axe
*Favorite killing method?:* Decapitation
*Things they hate:* Happiness, Love, Flowers
*Things they love:* Blood, Murder, Corpses
*Personality:* He's a very outgoing but dark person. He's not one to keep quiet and can go on and on about horrific topics that people normally don't discuss. He's not very secretive and enjoys teasing/playing with his victims up to the moment he kills them.
*Traits: *Social, Outgoing, Dark, Murderous, Blood-Thirsty
*Other: *He's a bit addicted to murdering people. When he first meets a person, he sizes up the best way to kill him and how to lure them away from a crowd should he meet them on a busy street. As a result, he has very little friends apart from the few who know how crazy he is. He enjoys talking about various methods of murder with other people but his favorite will always be decapitation.





*BlueWolf101-*
*Name:* Z
*Age:* 19
*Gender:* Female
*Weapon: *Scissors
*Favorite killing method?: *Playful, likes to tease and injure over time. She would prefer to hurt people over time than kill them quickly, so she's the type to leave traps out to deliberately injure someone until they could hardly move, then when it got boring, she would finally kill them in utter disappointment. She prefers people who are stronger and even ends up liking and helping out the players who can keep themselves alive for longer.
Things they hate: Water, weakness, crying, hearing complaints, criticism of her game.
Things they love: Strong players, people who challenge her, anyone who can injure her.
Personality: Child-like and oblivious, she skips around and sings a lot. It's as if she's still stuck in her younger years, where she adores cute things and teddy bears. If one were to see her outside of the home, they would think she was just a happy young adult who enjoys life, but inside these walls, she's a sociopath with no regrets and only cares about her own fun.
*Traits:* Giggly, "innocent", playful, plays favorites.
*Other: *She's either liked or hated, there's no in between.





-InthenameofSweden
*Name:* Steven
*Age:* 23
*Gender: * Male
*Weapon:* A good old-fashioned sword
*Favorite killing method?:* Running them straight through the chest with his sword, though anything's nice as long as they die.
*Things they hate:* Smart-alecks, people who think they know everything, people who think they can escape.
*Things they love:* Giving false names, fancy things, entertainment, animals.
*Personality:* Steven is a rather cheerful man who just so happens to have the biggest murderous streak ever seen. He greatly enjoys killing, in as many creative ways as he can think of. He deceives people on how he really is, long enough for them to maybe trust him a bit. But he slowly and slowly reveals his true nature. Until the moment when he finally kills them. Very manipulative as well. Another thing of his is that he just likes to watch, he likes to watch people die by their own or others hands as well as killing them himself. Also he has a soft spot for animals.
*Traits:* Laughs easily, good liar, sociable 
*Other:* I was thinking maybe he could be in charge of security cameras if there are any? It's alright if he's not, just an idea.
*Picture?: *





*Name: *Nagito Komaeda
*Age:* 20
*Gender: *Male
*Weapon:* 
*Favorite killing method?:* Usually plans out everything he is going to do to commit a murder, analyzes who he's gonna kill thoroughly and doesn't care how long or how short the murder is, as long as it's done. He can frame someone else when he wants to.
Things they hate: Despair. (That's pretty much it.)
*Things they love: *Hope.
*Personality:* He could come off as a polite and kind boy at first. He doesn't really care about his own life, and could often encourage others to kill him as long as they gain hope from it. 
*Traits:* can be self-degrading and always rambles on about how hope is the most amazing thing in the world.
*Other:* Often considers self worthless compared to everyone else. Even though he is always going on about hope, he doesn't have any of his own since he drifted aimlessly through life without friends or family.





*-Taka*
*Name:* Sendo Senkusha
*Age:* 23
*Gender:* Male
*Weapon:* Razor cords resembling puppet strings
*Favorite killing method?:* Sendo's favorite way to kill is to first play a life-threatening game with them. If they don't die before losing, he will kill them as a penalty. No one knows what happens when a person wins because no one ever has, or made it out alive to tell anyone about it.
*Things they hate:* Daylight, justice-seekers, police, people who quit his games
*Things they love:* Drama, blood, games, danger, feisty victims, women
*Traits:* Outstandingly strange, talkative, easygoing to an extent
*Other:* People often believe he is a vampire upon meeting him, though while he's just an ordinary human, he likes to let them believe he is not because he wishes he was something else, himself. Sendo is usually gentler with his female victims, as he has a soft spot for them. He can't help talking to his victims either, so he generally spends a long time with them before he actually kills anyone. When there are no victims around, he enjoys chatting up other killers to cure his boredom. Overall, despite the fact that he's a murderer, Sendo is actually quite the gentlemen and has even had tea and cake with his victims before.





_"You can't decline a challenge from death, you know. Might as well play my game before you die trying to quit."_

*-Goop*
*Name: *
Rain/Belle
*Age: *
Unknown.
*Gender: *
Female/Female
*Weapon: *
Flamethrower
*Favorite killing method?:*
Lets burn them all!
*Things they hate:*
Rain: Cold areas, sudden loud noises, the dark, needles.
Belle: Being mistaken for Rain, tacky clothing, boring people, having no one to entertain her.
*Things they love:*
Rain: Toys, books, sleeping, warm blankets, tea, clothing, flowers, hugs, insects, spiders.
Belle: Fire, glittery clothing and jewelry, old fashioned music, lots of makeup.
*Traits: *
Rain has DID, or Dissociative Identity Disorder. When under large amounts of stress or panic, or simply after large amounts of time without a switch, her personality alters itself into the other hosting personality - Belle. 
*Belle*: A murderess girl who claims to originally be from the 1920s and is trapped inside of Rain's body and mind; kind of like a spirit having taken possession. She's angry and astute, as well as manipulative and curious. She has a wild flair about her, one that's impulsive and jovial. She enjoys drinking, as well as flashy jewelry/clothing and loud heels. She tends to kill as a purpose to entertain herself, as well as satisfy a desire to inflict pain on others due to her own proclaimed suffering.
*Rain:* A much calmer, if not more skittish girl. Rain is the dominant personality, and is the one who is most usually in control, unless Belle becomes too hard to contain. She acts younger than Belle by a large majority, both in the way that she dresses and her preferences. She enjoys the ideas of solace and confinement, as well as excessively sugary sweets and things perceived as 'childish,' such as stuffed animals and bright colors. She's very friendly, but generally doesn't approach others first.
*Other:*
-When Rain changes to Belle, it's sort of like a stop-motion picture. She does not contain the same memories as Belle, therefore, she does not remember anything that Belle has done. The same goes for Belle - she knows nothing of Rain's memories. 
-Belle and Rain are aware of each other's existences. Each have a perceived idea of the other, including an image portrayal and an idea of their personalities.





*-MayorAri*
*Name:* Wysp
*Age: *20
Gender: Female
* Weapon:* Anything she finds, though she carries knives or a sword occasionally.
* Favorite killing method?: *As long as they die, she's good with whatever. 
Things they hate: Obnoxious people, brats, show offs, just about anything can tick her off, but mostly annoying things.
* Things they love:* Puppets, swords, fighting, Mochi, just to name a few.
* Traits:* Good with weaponry, a traitor as she switches from good to evil just for the fun, and MAY kill who she is in alliance with unless she likes them. Judges with looks, also.
* Other:* Secretly hired by Charles, so not most know of her.









Spoiler: Investigators



*-Myst*

*Name: *Evan
*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Male 
*Title:* Private investigator
*Traits:* Intelligent, Strange, Friendly, Cooperative
*Personality:* He uses unconventional methods to solve cases, such as staying at a crime scene long after all the possible evidence has been removed, believing that he can sense the energy of the suspects that linger at the scene. He usually has great results but is known to slip up every once in a while. If something isn't working well, he asks for feedback in order to improve. He's very cooperative and loves to hear what other people think before drawing his own conclusions.
*Other:* He's a distant cousin of Alice who never talked to her much but wishes that he could find out what had happened to her all those years ago. He went into the investigation field to make sure history doesn't repeat itself.







*-Lolipup*

*Name:* Shinohara Yukinori
*Age:* 37
*Gender:* Male
*Title:* S.W.A.T 
*Traits:* Friendly, Not so bright, Horrible sense of humour.
*Personality:* Shinohara is a friendly guy and quite skilled for his age, The man recently got a promotion to the S.W.A.T force and has loved it ever since, Shinohara specializes in brute strength, but he's also quite the father character, caring for others and cracking horrible dad jokes a little too often.
*Other:*  Shinohara is Suzuya's adoptive father, and as such tends to baby Suzuya and care for him above others. 
Shinohara is kind of a big dolt, but he's also family orientated and if anything comes between that, the man isn't afraid to show some punks a lesson for messing with his family or even friends.






*-BlueWolf101*

*Name:* Kenai
*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Title:* Criminal Profiler
*Traits:* Kind-hearted, diligent, work-oriented, serious, humorless
*Personality:* Kenai is an awkward workaholic, not really understanding jokes and fake laughing whenever someone else laughs. People who know him would say he has a heart of gold and he tries his best to make people happy, but he is very serious when it comes to his job. He has issues with always attempting to diagnose someone mentally and it irritates him, but he tries to ignore it and socialize like a normal human being.
Other: Kenai has been on the case of missing people since before the rest of the police force acknowledged it. The police didn't even know people were going missing until Kenai was proven right.






*-Ethre*

*Name:* Saionji Hiyoko
*Age:* 19
*Gender:* Female
*Title:* Detective
*Traits:* blunt, rude, loud, gives off a childish appearance and harbors love for cute and sweet things
*Personality:* Cruel and malicious at nature - would act cutesy in order to have someone talk. She often patronizes anyone she doesn't like, which is a lot of people because nobody really accepts her. She has childish and innocent traits like a love for gummy bears and loves Japanese culture. She is also prone to tears when humiliated. 
*Other:* Passes off as a child due to her height being 4'10" and her appearance.










Spoiler: Layout












Finally, thank you very much for reading all of this! 
I'm very sorry if it Was very long, but If you are interested in joining our Roleplay, it will be an requirement.

_ * NOTICE!* _APPLICATIONS ARE NOW CLOSED, If you still wish to join, you can talk to me about it over PM, but I believe this Roleplay has enough players right now and if we add more then it might get confusing, HOWEVER, don't worry! if you like this Roleplay and really want to play something similar to it, I want to let you know that I will be opening a brand new Roleplay soon! <3

_ * NOTICE!* _ _Three strikes and you're out~_ If you get a warning from all THREE mods, it means you will be kicked from the Roleplay, please have no hard feelings, it is just to ensure the Roleplay runs smoothly and only will happen if you disobey the rules. <3
​


----------



## deerui (Mar 2, 2015)

*Name:* Ai Takara

*Age:* sixteen

*Gender:* female

*Traits:* Bad liar, optimistic, bites her fingerails, lazy most of the time, makes not very good grades, good under pressure, when scared she tends to grab onto anyone she knows is an ally

*Personality* Ai is very sensitive, getting her feelings hurt of the simplist of things and gets embarresed easily also. Though, most of the time she will keep it inside, pretending to be happy about most everything that happens to her. Though, in reality, she is wanting to sob. She hates being an annoyance to people, unless they freak out over small things, then she loves to tease them. She gets nervous when talking to people that are known as 'fancy' and/or 'elaborate' as she's terrified that they will judge her for what she really acts like. 

*Other:* 
-Ai lives with her small dog, other than that alone
-she hates dry places, hot weather, and being outdoors
-she usually wears baggy clothes, such as a big shirt with a short skirt
-She is very into horror/ mystery films.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

*Name: *Suzuya Juuzou
*Age:* 19
*Gender: *Male (Though he is usually always confused for female, so please contribute to this~)
*Traits:* Due to trauma from long before, he isn't very good at communication with people, living at an Orphanage until recent. he only really shows happiness when he's talking with his adoptive dad.
He can hurt people's feelings without even realizing it, though as heartless as it sounds. 
He really doesn't care either way. 
Also, he's not very responsive to pain, which results in him passing out or getting very bad injuries 
Because he doesn't understand the concept so well.
*Personality:* Eccentric, spontaneous, dense, sometimes childish and snarky
*Other:* Suzuya usually has about ten kinds of pocket knives with him at all times, along with his beloved Sewing needle as he likes to stitch himself up from any cuts Or injuries. also noted how he likes to call his stitching 'Art'.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 2, 2015)

*Name: *Takeshi (Timmy) Ito
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Traits:* Nervous, cautious, prefers to be in the background of things
*Personality:* Timmy is a nervous young Japanese man, he's extremely incompetent and high-strung when in social situations. He loves science and technology, and is very good with computers. Almost as if he is one himself.
*Other:* He has two metal replacements for arms, they end in rudimentary hands. Basically it's a metal bone structure without the skin and muscle. As a result, these metal arms pack quite a punch. Timmy also has a high pain tolerance, and a not-so-good relationship with his parents. He lives on the streets. He can play the viola and uses that to try and support himself as a street preformer.
(I hope that was a good enough profile .~. also does this count as an anime picture? Sorry it's so small >n<)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> *Name: *Takeshi Ito
> *Age:* 15
> *Gender:* Male
> *Traits:* Nervous, cautious, prefers to be in the background of things
> ...



*ACCEPTED. <3*

Do you have any other pictures you can provide?? though if not due to how perfect your form is, I don't think we should have any problems. ^^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> *ACCEPTED. <3*
> 
> Do you have any other pictures you can provide?? though if not due to how perfect your form is, I don't think we should have any problems. ^^



Sure! Here you go!


Spoiler: One Takeshi ref comin' up


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Sure! Here you go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: One Takeshi ref comin' up


Thank you very much~! <3 give me one second and I will replace your photo. ^^


----------



## Mizuriri (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL this is temping to try. cause like idk I feel like just filling out the form, that's it xD


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Mizuriri said:


> LOL this is temping to try. cause like idk I feel like just filling out the form, that's it xD


Kimmy honeybae you do not understand how automatically I will accept you No seriously please come play with me. <3 <3


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Name: Teela
Age: 17
Gender: Female
Traits: Silly, playful, has a tendency to doubt herself
Personality: She can quickly open up to others. She isn't very smart, but she has excellent memory.
Other: Somewhat paranoid
[Will get picture.]


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

Name: Mary Onette
Nicknames: Puppet Girl Get it? Because her name sounds like marionette, like the puppet? Eh? Ehh?
Age: 19
Gender: Female
Traits:Easily distracted, easily scared, clingy (physically), kind, loud, emotional, childish
Personality: Mary is exhausting. The nickname "Puppet Girl" is pretty accurate, considering her personality is on par with a Muppet. She's flamboyant, unpredictable, loud, and very expressive. Her childish outlook on life makes everything seem new and exciting. Mary tends to be very hyper and bouncy most of the time, but when she's hurt or scared, she tends to get "fussy". Acting her age is something she doesn't like to do. 
Other: Sucks on her bottom lip a lot, and bites her cuticles. 



Spoiler: Mary


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Name: Teela
> Age: 17
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Silly, playful, has a tendency to doubt herself
> ...



Hi um!~ sorry if this is asking a little much, but could you please include a little more information about her?? ^^ Everyone else has given quite a bit of information about their characters, and as I would like to really know the character, with how little you wrote, it's hard to understand Teela. ;w;
Sorry if it's a lot to ask! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Name: Mary Onette
> Nicknames: Puppet Girl Get it? Because her name sounds like marionette, like the puppet? Eh? Ehh?
> Age: 19
> Gender: Female
> ...



Hi. <3
I'm going to review your character but first I would like to ask which of the pictures you would like to use, as we can only use one for the profile?? ^^


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Hi. <3
> I'm going to review your character but first I would like to ask which of the pictures you would like to use, as we can only use one for the profile?? ^^



The second one, please.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry, I'm horrible at character bios XD... Would it be okay if she works for the owners of the mansion but has no idea on what they're planning" I think it would add alittle chaos... Lovely, lovely chaos...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Beardo said:


> The second one, please.


 Thank you. <3 I sent you an quick pm~

- - - Post Merge - - -



KittyKittyBoo said:


> Sorry, I'm horrible at character bios XD... Would it be okay if she works for the owners of the mansion but has no idea on what they're planning" I think it would add alittle chaos... Lovely, lovely chaos...


 Oh no it's fine, just please try your best. ^^ It'll help a lot! eeeek, sorry we're strict. <3 but it will really fun I promise~

On the other hand, I can't decide that on my own, we have to wait for Deerui and I will ask her, I can take your request into consideration however. ^^


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Alright. Can I just add it for now though?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Alright. Can I just add it for now though?


 I sent you an PM regarding the matter~


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Name: Teela
> Age: 17
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Silly, playful, has a tendency to doubt herself. Her parents died in a car crash when she was only 9, leaving her with no living relitives. She was then hired by the owners of the mansion as a maid, happily taking the permanent job to ease her mind from her parent's death.
> ...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Beardo said:


> The second one, please.


 *ACCEPTED~ *<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



KittyKittyBoo said:


> Name: Teela
> Age: 17
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Silly, playful, has a tendency to doubt herself. Her parents died in a car crash when she was only 9, leaving her with no living relitives. She was then hired by the owners of the mansion as a maid, happily taking the permanent job to ease her mind from her parent's death.
> ...


 Thank you for filling out the form again. ^^ before I accept I will sending it to Deerui for review since you want a different role than most. <3


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Great ^-^ Will you guys be playing the owners til they vanish?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Great ^-^ Will you guys be playing the owners til they vanish?


But of course, that way the story will run smoothly for all of the Roleplayers and will help keep an fun and balanced environment. ^^

We probably also be helping trigger certain events and the such for the other roleplayers to have a nice scare. <3


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

When will we start?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> When will we start?


Possibly tomorrow? I want to talk to Deerui to make sure we have everything down, and also to make sure that she's alright with who I've accepted;;.. plus the matter of reviewing your character too. so tomorrow would probably be best. ^^

Also I want to see if one of my friend's is going to be joining, so I'm waiting on that too. <3


----------



## zelorm (Mar 2, 2015)

Name: Rialt

Age: sixteen

Gender: male

Traits: Blind, doesn't talk often, smart, Also 

Personality: Rialt is a rock. Rialt is an i-i-i-island. But seriously, Rialt is stone cold. He doesn't like to talk and when he does, its usually short. He almost never argues, and trys not to take sides. It is his sole wish in life to read, but Brail make no sense to him. His parents are happily married, and own a shipping company. 

Other: Rialt lost his sight in a chemical accident. He likes to paint, but his paintings are often strange, due to his lack of sight. 

 http://media.photobucket.com/user/I_DONT_KNOW_MY_USERNAME/media/Anime6.jpg.html?filters[term]=blind%20anime%20guy&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=2


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Name: Rialt
> 
> Age: sixteen
> 
> ...



You have not filled out enough, your form should have more information that just that, The others before you have provided much more, not only that..... The picture is in very bad quality and also not acceptable, not only that but just from this little information he's kind of sounding like a marry sue as well...D: not to sound rude but, I can't accept this. ;w;


----------



## zelorm (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm really sorry. I edited it and got a new picture, is it better now?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

zelorm said:


> I'm really sorry. I edited it and got a new picture, is it better now?


 Sorry but no.. the picture isn't loading, and there still isn't enough information.  I'm really sorry, but I can't accept. (I hate refusing people, omg;; but I have to follow the rules, and the rules and regulations clearly state that you need the basics. )


----------



## zelorm (Mar 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Sorry but no.. the picture isn't loading, and there still isn't enough information.  I'm really sorry, but I can't accept. (I hate refusing people, omg;; but I have to follow the rules, and the rules and regulations clearly state that you need the basics. )



Alright. Ill fix it more later.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Name: Kowareta (Koko)
Age: 18
Gender: Female
Traits: Unstable, dangerous, animalistic, instinctive, socially awkward
Personality: Koko was kept captive in her bedroom for most of her life, she had been taught to not be seen, and to not be heard. With her inability to visit the outside world other than her occasional sneaking out(which she was always caught doing), she developed mental issues, where she doesn't know how to determine what's good and what's bad. She never intends to do anything hurtful, but she's unsure of how to react to most situations, especially around others. She enjoys breaking the rules as an inner defiance towards her parents.
Other: She often remains silent, afraid of saying something that could lose her a potential friend. She acts impulsively without thinking.


Spoiler: Koko


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Name: Kowareta (Koko)
> Age: 18
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Unstable, dangerous, animalistic, instinctive, socially awkward
> ...


 Oh, hi honey! are you enjoying your cake?? <3

*ACCEPTED~* Because I know your grammar is beautiful, darling~


----------



## deerui (Mar 2, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Name: Kowareta (Koko)
> Age: 18
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Unstable, dangerous, animalistic, instinctive, socially awkward
> ...



accepted!​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Name: Teela
> Age: 17
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Silly, playful, has a tendency to doubt herself. Her parents died in a car crash when she was only 9, leaving her with no living relitives. She was then hired by the owners of the mansion as a maid, happily taking the permanent job to ease her mind from her parent's death.
> ...


Kay, we talked it over and you are *ACCEPTED!* <3 if you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask either of us. ^^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 2, 2015)

I may join later ;3


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> accepted!​



yay thank you <3 ;v;


----------



## deerui (Mar 2, 2015)

We have decided the roleplay will begin somewhere around 12 AM, Central time~!​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> We have decided the roleplay will begin somewhere around 12 AM, Central time~!​




*sad trombone*
I'll be asleep most likely


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> We have decided the roleplay will begin somewhere around 12 AM, Central time~!​



Cripes that's late, I'll be asleep as well ;u;


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> We have decided the roleplay will begin somewhere around 12 AM, Central time~!​



That's perfect, the exact time I get home from work haha. ;o;


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> That's perfect, the exact time I get home from work haha. ;o;


 Honey did you miss my post? D; I asked if you were enjoying your cake.  eep! <3


----------



## Goop (Mar 2, 2015)

{{ Ooh, this looks fun.
May I join? ovo
If so, I'll use this post for my form. vuv }}​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Goop said:


> {{ Ooh, this looks fun.
> May I join? ovo
> If so, I'll use this post for my form. vuv }}​


 (hey! sure thing. ^^ go right ahead and post your form. <3 )


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Name: Alice Bell
Age: 18
Gender: Female 
Traits: Calm, Composed, Mature, Intelligent, Can be seen as too "serious" at times.
Personality: She is the type of person who would rather observe others interact rather than talk to people. She is very analytical and enjoys solving puzzles. She is easily frustrated when things don't go as she expected them to. She enjoys structure and is not a huge fan of surprises. She's used to things coming easily to her but she enjoys a good challenge. She doesn't have very many friends and prefers the company of books to people.
Other: She carries around a notepad and writes down important things that happen and/or reminders to herself. She doesn't own a cell phone because she believes they're a complete waste of time.



Spoiler: Image


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

*I'm taking a nap! D:*

Deerui will be fully in charge of accepting and denying forms, I will be back later to start the RP. <3


----------



## Goop (Mar 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Selfies











*Name:*
Sebastian Mikaelas

*Age:*
22

*Gender: *
Male.

*Traits:*
Irascible, Obstinate, Headstrong, Overbearing, Domineering, Exudes confidence, Handsome, can be charming if he really tries.

*Personality:*
A thick-skinned male who typically likes to put on the tough-guy persona. He's rather grumpy and irascible when it comes to stressful situations. Sebastian's a prideful male with a prowess that goes unmatched by most males. To but it quite bluntly, he's an alpha male and he knows it. He likes to exert himself in an almost overbearing way, to the point where it becomes almost controlling. Organization and order are things he likes to keep close to himself, because without them he simply falls apart.
He's not a large believer in anything mythical. He claim's it's all children's toys and he dislikes the idea of fictitious notion, or anything that simply cannot be proven through science. Sebastian's obstinate in his decision making, as well as just in general. When he wants something, he wants it _now_. He can appear very demanding, even to the point of being spoiled.

*Other:*
He's a big fat lame-o.​


----------



## deerui (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Name: Alice Bell
> Age: 18
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Calm, Composed, Mature, Intelligent, Can be seen as too "serious" at times.
> ...




Ahh, could you add a little more? the character isn't explained very well​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Goop said:


> Spoiler: Selfies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!
accepting!

honored you want to join, your an awesome writer​


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> Ahh, could you add a little more? the character isn't explained very well​



I'll try but which part do you want me to expand on? >w<


----------



## deerui (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> I'll try but which part do you want me to expand on? >w<



personality and other


----------



## Goop (Mar 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> accepting!
> 
> honored you want to join, your an awesome writer​



{{ Oh hun you're too sweet ;o; <3 }}​


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> personality and other



Edited. I tried...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Edited. I tried...


 I think it looks great <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I think it looks great <3



Thanks! ^w^


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Name: Alice Bell
> Age: 18
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Calm, Composed, Mature, Intelligent, Can be seen as too "serious" at times.
> ...


 *ACCEPTED!* <3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

_[Introduction~]_

*.: Charles :.*
Charles and Monica were proud owners of the newly bought mansion, and as such, Charles felt it was his Responsibility to bring entertainment to him and his wife..
It wasn't lively enough around these parts, the people were disgusting in his eyes, and what's more? They Didn't even understand the concept of fun

 "Monica...I want to throw a party, but not just any party, one that will turn gruesome, terrible, and it has to Be full of misfortune." He offered, turning to his wife with vigor. "Perhaps you would be interesting in Hosting this type of party? we've done it before in the past, luring unsuspecting victims into our sweet Home, then treating them as experimental rats for our own live entertainment...though, they don't always Seem so lively at the end." Charles scoffed at his own horrible joke, coming over to her shortly. Charles took Monica's hand in his, kissing the ring he bestowed upon her long before. "well, my dear?" he asked.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Elsewhere, Suzuya was at home sitting upon the edge of his comforter mattresss, humming as he continued Stitching together his arm in order to make beautiful stitch art, after all. he always started fresh each and Every night so he wasn't wearing old stitches. 

"Great job, it's always such a great job~" Suzuya complimented himself, smiling down at his handiwork. Interrupting his little praise session was a letter all too soon slugged into his face the letter in question Smacking his skin with a _"tsck!'_ sound. 
Suzuya rubbed his now red cheek, mumbling "What was that for?" Towards the only one that cuold of Thrown the little letter, and surely enough his father was standing there, smirking in the doorway as his dad Began to explain that suzuya had been invited to a party, and he had his father's approval to go. 
"To a party? I'm actually invited to a party?" Suzuya said in disbilief, yet when his dad nodded, it didn't take Long for Suzuya to squeal "Yoohoo!" jumping out of his bed as he got ready.​


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

_[ introduction part two ]_



*.: Monica :.*


Monica smirked, happy with her husband's idea. 
"oh, yes, darling, I will get working on the invitations
right away" she replied back, "And, hopefully this
one will be even better than the last" she chuckled.
Once she stood up to her spouse kissing her hand,
she smiled, bowing at him. Her and her husband usually
moved into a new house every year, though, they 
didn't throw such a large party every year. So, 
this year was gonna be great
A few days later, the invitations had arrived to every 
person on the block. There would be drinks, extravagant 
food, and party games. There would be no end, though, that's
the thing they didn't know...




*.: Ai :.*


Ai slowly awakened, giving a large yawn as she stared at the 
bright sun that shined on her as she rose from bedside. Stretching
her arms then rubbing her eyes, she grabbed her dogs leash,
clipping it to the small shiba inu's collar and running outside,
without getting shoes. She walked the dog around for a moment
before checking her mailbox. A small, bright white envelope with a
red lace design was in it. The address was the mansion just 
two homes away.
She opened slowly, reading in her head.
She, and anyone else in her family was invited to a welcoming party
tonight. It was a Saturday, so there was no school, perfect.
"hah, I'm going to a party" she said aloud to the dog before running 
inside with her pet, very happy that she could actually go to a party, with
people! As not many people would notice the female.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

(Time for my first post on here. >w<)

Alice finished rearranging the items on her desk once again before she was finally satisfied with how everything was organized. Suddenly, there was a knock on her front door. She quickly dashed downstairs and arrived just in time to see a white envelope be slipped through the door's mail hatch. Alice walked over to pick it up and opened it. 

Inside, it was an invitation to a party. Seeing as Alice didn't have any major obligations to attend to, she decided she would go to this party. It would be a good chance for her to break out of her shell and possibly even people watch. 

She hadn't been able to people watch ever since she graduated from high school and she missed doing so. She thought to herself, "I wonder what this party will be like." She ran upstairs and searched her closet for something suitable to wear while smiling at the thought of attending the party. "Yes," she thought. "This will be a good time. I can just feel it in my bones."

(Wow. This ended up being long.)


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 3, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

Koko finished placing her newly washed clothes away just seconds before she heard a familiar knock on the door. Her mother always knocked twice, then paused, then knocked once more before opening the door. Just as Koko had guessed, the woman came into her room, holding out what appeared to be an envelope. Her mother looked at her with gentle eyes, approaching Koko before handing her the already opened letter. "Yes, you can go. You're 18 now... but do be careful."
Koko didn't respond, just stared at the white paper in her hand. Her mother backed out of the room, closing the door, but Koko didn't hear the usual clicking of the lock on the outside. That meant she could go out... so what was within the letter?
She opened it quickly, reading over it before laughing and hugging it to her bosom.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

After receiving a quick lecture of his father warning not to stay too long at the party, Suzuya rolled his eyes and nodded. 
"I get it, I get it~ I'm not going to spend the night or anything you know?" The albino boy teased his father, All the while he was running around his room as he got himself prepared for the party.

Throwing on some new suspenders, then heading over to his closet, the boy soon got down on his hands And knees starting to pull out some tennis shoes, pulling them out then rolling over onto his back, the albino smiled and started to tug the shoes on one after the other. 

"Well I would hope you didn't spend the night! that would make things a little lonely around here.." his Father commented, though his dad couldn't lie. He was also excited for his son, it wasn't often that Suzuya Actually wanted to spend time with people other than his dad nowadays.​


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

*.: Ai :.*


Grabbing the bag of dog food, she filled the dog bowl with food, then poured water in
the other bowl. She then ran out, almost slipping on the kitchen floor from just wearing socks. 
She ran upstairs to her bedroom, looking through the closet that had nothing 'fancy' 
she sighed, soon finding a dress. It was a strapless dress. It had a white design at the top,
then a strap with a bow in the middle, then ending with a poofy pink at the bottom. 
She then straightened her messy, shoulder-cut hair. Then, curling the ends of her hair. 
Ai wore on a pair of maroon flats. She never really dressed up but she just _knew_ there'd
be a lot of people there, so why not look cute?








_ITS HERE HA xD http://picture-cdn.wheretoget.it/c2...y-ball-party-cute-pretty-glitter-pink+dre.jpg ))_
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 3, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

Koko took out her best dress, which definitely wasn't enough for a classy party she was attending. It was just white and short, and with a sigh, she plucked one of the roses from the pot on her windowsill and used it to adorn her dress. She moved towards the mirror, pulling the straight white locks back into a half-ponytail, securing them with a red ribbon to complete her outfit. She knew she would be ready to go much sooner than she needed to be, but she could hardly contain her excitement... and her fear.​


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

me and lolipup have decided we will wait to rp more, as the other roleplayers are asleep! ))​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

_(mhmm~ so we will be continuing in the morning, hope that's okay. <3 )_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 3, 2015)

[I'm just going to get Teela in]

I whiped my brow with a tiny hand towel as I finally sat down on a wooden stool. "I'm overworked..." I grumbled to myself. "Even though the mister and missus thows a party every few years, they seem to become bigger and bigger every year... It certainly would help if they were to hire another maid." I added, glancing outside a window overlooking the rose garden. Hearing the chime of the kitchen timer, I moved over to the oven, quickly pulling out a large dish. [Dunno what would be best.] "I would hope they would give me a break from this 'little get together' like the last party. I even heard that was their most successful..."


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)

Mary waited silently by the window, trading glances between her phone and the window. The mailman popped out from behind her new neighbors, large, gloomy looking fence, and slowly made his way toward's her house. The girl stood up and bounced impatiently.
"C'mon... c'mon!" She pleaded. As soon as he dropped her mail in the mailbox and sat down a small, brown, box by the door, the girl swung open the door.
"Thank you!" she yelled, waving. She opened the mailbox and recklessly grabbed the letters, threw them inside, and then gently picked up the box.
"Finally..." The blonde whispered as she stepped inside and closed the door.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

_ (Lovely introductions! <3 I think Mary is precious~

On the other hand,_ * NOTICE!* _I'm only accepting forms/applications for this roleplay by PM now that it has officially started! <3 )_​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 3, 2015)

Timmy sighed, another long day of playing his instrument to try and get money for food. He approached the discarded dumpster that he called home and carefully lay his viola inside. The 15-year-old rooted through the other nearby dumpsters for some food, before bending over and entering his makeshift home.

Inside was a letter. The envelope a pristine white, unlike it's scruffy and dirtied surroundings, and had his name neatly written in a fancy script. _"To Takeshi Ito"_ the letter said. Timmy stared down at it. With a sudden lunge he scooped up the letter. Who would be writing to him? He was just a little nobody squatting in a dumpster. He ripped open the letter and eagerly read what was inside.


----------



## Goop (Mar 3, 2015)

Ｓｅｂａｓｔｉａｎ

His face turned sour. His mother took notice.
"If you continue to stare at the parchment like that, your face will freeze," she commented idly, her manicured fingers working gently beneath the lukewarm water gushing from the tap. "What's written on it, anyways? Is it something interesting?" She paused, quirking a blonde eyebrows. "Perhaps a... _Report card_?"
Sebastian snorted, tossing his head away and narrowing his blue eyes. "It's neither. It's an invitation to some party over at the neighbors. You know, the ones who recently bought that weird and vacant mansion."
"A party, eh?" the woman mused, turning the tap off and drying her hands on a towel. "Well then, go."
"I don't want to."
"And why is that?"
Sebastian sighed, running his fingers through his hair. "It's mostly going to be composed of stupid teenagers. I'm twenty-two. There's no need for me to go to childish things like parties."
"I heard it was a lovely couple who moved in," the woman purred, leaning against the granite counter. "Monica and Charles I believe their names were. Perhaps they just wish to get to know you, and to know their neighbors. I say you should go, Sebastian. It could be good for you to spend time with others. Lately all you've been doing is staying cooped up in this house all by yourself with your nose buried in your textbooks. Your skin's turning ghostly from the lack of sun."
Sebastian groaned. "I have nothing to wear."
"You do too," she cooed, wagging her finger. "You have that nice white suit we bought for a communion the other day. When is this party?"
"Tonight."
"Ah! Then dress yourself!" she screeched, waving her son off with a towel. "Go! Shoo! It's in your closet, ironed and ready to be worn! Go! Go!"
Sebastian groaned, but nonetheless did as told and sulked his way up the staircase and into his bedroom.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

After a minute of struggling to get his tennis shoes on, Suzuya examined himself in the full length mirror Positioned at the corner of his little square room. turning on his hills to see himself from all sides, all the While fiddling with his suspenders to make sure that he was wearing them properly.

"You're not going to wear anything fancy?" His father questioned, though truth be told his old man already Knew the answer, Suzuya wasn't one to dress formally, and if he asked his son to dress nicely. he would just Expect the little albino to be all tucked up into some sort of weird clown outfit or creepy looking ritual robe just to mess with people.

Once his gaze met his son's eyes, the grin spreading on the albino's lips didn't look so pleasing, So he knew That it was better to stop this conversation before Suzuya got any weird ideas. 
"Actually, please don't answer that.. You look great." he finished.

"Th~ank you!" Suzuya exclaimed before he ran up to his father, wrapping his arms around the old guy's Waist and hugging his father tight. "I'll be home before too long, don't die while I'm gone~" he soon Mumbled into his father's shirt, which in turn. Suzuya received a light pat on his head, his dad only Responding with "I'll try not to have any heart attacks, it would make me sad not to see your face shoved halfway into your cereal bowl in the morning." 
​


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

A few hours later, the moon returned to the sky, giving very little
light to the night sky. She gasped, grabbing her small backpack which
didn't had much in it.
The dark-haired female ran downstairs, kissed the dog on the head, then ran out.
She quickly walked down the houses, not wanting to be late, when she reached the
mansion. There was carnations and roses all over and a pure white 
mat that said "welcome~" the home was beautiful.
She stepped up on the mat and rang the doorbell, awaiting an answer.... ​
- - - Post Merge - - -

_*agh, i replied, thinking lolipup was on )))*_


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Answering the door with a rather grim expression upon his face was a man that looked to be about in his Late thirties, he was dressed quite fine in a black suit complete with red tie. 
This man had such a refined air of importance around him, yet also emitted a very unsettling emotion within Those who saw him, Of course, as much as he was intimidating there was also to be noticed how he took Good care of himself as even his reciting hairline was combed back nicely. standing before him without Anything else than proper etiquette would properly feel really uncomfortable..

"Are you the first to arrive, or are the others here yet?" His voice came out old and weak, yet the man had Some spark of life to his tone that seemed reassuring.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino was quick to leave his house after the warm moment with his father, though his dad would be The only one he ever had such touching moments with as he still wasn't too sure how to express himself Right, nevertheless. he was quick to bounce down the street, hopping, skipping, and all the while giggling at Random intervals, he was still in shock that he was invited to a party, and such a fancy one at that!

"I can't wait, oh I can't wait~" Suzuya chimed in glee, continuing down the sidewalk until he reached the old Mansion. 
Having saw ahead that there was already some company that had arrived before him and frowned a little. Suzuya kind of wanted to be the first one there but... oh well, it didn't really matter as long as he got inside. "Hey hey, I'm here for the party!" The albino exclaimed as he ran up to the steps.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 3, 2015)

"Sir, is there anything else that needs to be prepared?" I asked the older man, before noticing that two guests had arrived. "W-welcome." I gave them each a shy bow.


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

*.: Ai :.*


"A-Ahh, hello! 
Well, I guess I am the fi-" she got caught off when a feminine looking
person appeared on the doorstep. She was happy someone was here, she
woud hate to be sitting at the party alon, even though she didn't know 
the other people. She gave a formal bow to the well-dressed man before
smiling softly. Though, she didn't expect an old man to have the mansion.




*.: Monica :.*



Monica glanced over as her spouse opened the door to see two,
what looked like teenagers at the door. She was putting out plates
on the table, which usually she would have the maid do, though, there
was nothing else to do while awaiting for guest to arrive..

She quickly walked to the door beside Charles to see the two, she gave
them a small wave, smiling brightly. The female was also in her early thirties,
being slightly younger than the man. "Welcome, I'm glad you could attend!"
she smiled brightly  ​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)

Mary squealed with joy as she ripped open the box and found a plush inside.
"You're such a _cutie!_" She cooed at the small creature. The girl had ordered the plush a few weeks ago, custom made from a shop in the UK, and was ecstatic to see it had finally arrived. The plush was a pokemon, Meganium, Mary's favorite. She hugged it close, nuzzling its soft fur. After a little bit Mary decided it would be smart to get the rest of the mail. As she bent down to pick it up, a red ribbon caught her eye. 
"Pretty!" She mumbled, and picked it up. Carefully, the blonde untied the ribbon and opened the letter. Inside was a cute little invitation to a party tonight. As much as Mary wanted to stay home and cuddle with Meganium, she knew it would be best to get to know her new neighbors.
"C'mon Meganium," She said, gathering up the rest of the mail and her new plush, "lets doll me up!"

After almost an hour of preperation, Mary was happy with what she saw in the mirror. Her dress was a 90's cocktail dress covered in sequins. The girl loved vintage clothing. For shoes, she had simple black ankle-strap heels. Her hair was up in a neat bun, and her makeup was perfect. The bright red lipstick matched her dress. She had also managed to perfect her eyeliner. 
"Wish me luck!" She called to her Meganium as she slipped on her coat and stepped outside.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"Pardon me, I spoke out of turn without noticing that you were indeed not one, the first_ two_ ladies to Arrive." Charles quickly corrected himself as the albino girl hopped onto the doorstep, all he received However was a vacant stare from Suzuya at the comment.

As if to avoid Suzuya's vacant gaze, Charles turned towards Monica so he could place his hand upon her Shoulder. "Honey, is there anyway you could address our maid and tell her to get the tables set? The guests Have arrived quite earlier than _planned.._" Maybe it was just a trick of hearing him wrong, but the way he Said that last word didn't sound so pleasant. 
As he finished speaking, he turned back to the two and gave an eerie smile. "Care to come inside? After the Rest of our guests arrive The party will start soon, very soon." Charles offered.


*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya gave a nod in reply to the man, though the albino wasn't so keen on being called a girl. His father Had warned him not to start any arguments or do anything weird towards their new neighbor, he was also here to make an impression for his dad after all. 
"AH!" Suzuya suddenly exclaimed, making Charles jolt from the sudden noise before the stitched boy shifted his Gaze towards the girl beside him on the doorstep. "Want to go inside?" he asked in a mischievous Manner as if something bad might happen, though he was just joking of course, offering a small smile.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 3, 2015)

"Um, sir? That's a male..." I whispered to him. I then quietly walked away to finish the setting. I looked over at the albino for a moment. _'He does look like a female...'_


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 3, 2015)

Walking up the steps to the large manor, Timmy ran a hand worriedly through his hair. _"Do I look okay? Oh man I hope I look okay. This is such a fancy house and I didn't even have any other clothes to change into. Oh man oh man..."_ He gulped, noticing the two other people standing on the stoop. Watching, he made a note of the way everyone talked and stood, doing his best to gauge the situation in front of him. Timmy tripped slightly coming up the steps but managed to steady himself, he hoped no-one noticed. He quietly followed the other two inside the house.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 3, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*
The female watched as the few people who were at the door headed inside, before she quickly hobbled her way over, smoothing her dress and adjusting her bow. She would be fine, she knew she would, so long as she was quick to blend in and seem normal like the others. _I *am* normal,_ she repeated in her head, shaking off the silly thought that she was any different from the teenagers that had arrived. Perhaps she was a bit older... Hopefully they wouldn't notice.
So far it appeared to be only females, with the exception of one male who had arrived just seconds before Koko. _How unbalanced._..​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)

"Hiieeeeeeeeeee!" Mary called out as she approached the door. She was trying to keep the gloominess of this place out of her head. The outside certainly wasn't very inviting. Then again, the people had just moved in, so the girl was trying to keep from passing too much judgement. Her heels clicked loudly on the pathway leading up to the porch. She bounded up the steps and approached the group of people by the door.
"Mary Onette!" She smiled warmly and stuck out her hand invitingly. Every few seconds the girl would subtly take a glance behind her. In a creepy place like this, who knew where there would be monsters!


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Alice put on a simple black dress that flowed down to her ankles. She looked herself over in the mirror before grabbing a pair of matching black flats. Once she put those on, she grabbed a small black purse, stuffed her worn, beaten notepad with a pencil, and left the house. '_I hope I'm not too late. I'd hate to miss any of the fun._'

She walked down the street and before long, she had arrived at the mansion. She paused by the door and called out to the group already there, "Hello? I'm here for the party."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles put on a very sour expression as Suzuya walked past him, noticing how the boy stuck his tongue Out quite immaturely at the elder, then again he/she? Charles wasn't exactly sure at this point, perhaps They might of felt insulted by his earlier statement? 
Either way, it wasn't something that Charles would bother worrying about.

Simply standing by and watching as the guests came into the mansion's lobby, he waited for the newest Three to come inside patiently. 
"Why hello there, welcome ladies, please follow the rest to the  dinning room and make yourselves at home. And welcome to you as well mister-...." cutting off his sentence half way as his own face twisted in disgust Towards timmy, smelling the streets reeking off of the boy made Charles have to resort to pinching his nose. 

"Boy...Do you need a change of clothes? I can easily arrange you a suit." he offered quickly, though the_ offer_ sounded more demanding.


*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah, Hello?" Suzuya looked to the newcomers as they said hi, staring towards both Alice, Koko and Mary Onette as he examined the new faces, though he was a little confused at why Mary was holding her hand Out like that, he copied what his dad usually did with his co-workers and shook the hand offered. "I'm Suzuya, Juuzou..are we supposed to exchange names now?" He mumbled, he wouldn't admit it, but he was Feeling a little awkward with so much people around, not used to this big of a crowd.
Wrinkling his nose at the odd smell, the Albino then noticed Timmy as well, cocking his head a bit in Question as to why the boy smelled so bad. 
"Ew~ you smell gross" He bluntly said without any care in the world, after all, manners weren't his forte'

​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)

With a forced smile, Mary realized how uncomfortable this was going to be. These kids didn't seem to know how to socialize very well. Maybe they just needed someone to break and ice and spark conversation! The blonde girl was always good at that.
"So," she said as the group headed into the house, "what kind of stuff do y'all like?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Alice shook the boy's hand with a polite smile on her face. "Hello. My name is Alice Bell and I live just down the street from here." Alice looked towards Charles, almost forgetting, and told him, "Thank you. I'm so glad to have been invited."


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 3, 2015)

"I... s-sorry Sir." Timmy said, casting a quick glare to Suzuya at his comment. He lived on the streets, what did people expect? Surely Charles, the apparent owner would have known vaguely who his letters were going out to. He had to know one was going to a boy living in a _dumpster_ of all things. Nevertheless he faced Charles. "That would be very nice, Sir." He said, bowing slightly. "I am Takeshi Ito, though uh, everyone calls me Timmy." He said, slightly louder so the rest of the group could hear.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 3, 2015)

I walked over to where Timmy and Charles stood. Giving Timmy a small bow, I turned towards Charles. "I'm quite sorry to intrude on your conversation, sir, but I just finished preparing the dining room, and I wanted to know if you had any more tasks for me." I asked quietly, a small smile forming on my lips.


----------



## Goop (Mar 3, 2015)

Ｓｅｂａｓｔｉａｎ

The male had taken his sweet time preparing himself. He looked smart as he observed himself in his mother's full-body mirror, the suit having been well-tailored and fitting him well. Despite the clean cut and ravishing appearance, you could tell he was unhappy. Why did he have to go to this silly get-together? He had an exam the next morning.
With a heavy sigh that made his shoulders slump, he shoved his hands quietly into his pockets and made his way out of his mother's bedroom. The woman was downstairs, having resumed her home responsibilities of cooking and cleaning. His father wouldn't be home until late, as per usual. The male absence never quite bothered Sebastian growing up. If anything, he preferred it. His mother was always much calmer and happier when he wasn't around.
"I'm leaving," he called out, listening for a reply. When he received a muffled; "Have fun!" over rushing water, he assumed he had the okay to leave.
The air was temperate against the pale of his skin as he made his way down the street. Out of those who'd been invited, he was the one who lived farthest. About a block or two away. It was nothing gruesome, but it was one of those instances he wished he didn't have to trudge himself there.
When he found the house in question, he figured he was one of the later ones to arrive. The door was closed but voices could be heard from the other side, signifying that, yes, he was a bit on the later side. Nonetheless, he stepped himself up the steps and rapped his knuckles gently against the darkened wood.​


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

*.: Monica :.*


Waving at the guest, she walked away from the door to see she
went to tell the maid to set the table, though, apparently she had
already set the table.
Two small girls came in first. One with black hair, one with white,
ha. "Welcome, my name is my Monica, and here is my darling husband,
Charles" she smiled _innocently_, even though, she was anything but innocent.















*.: Ai :.*


She stepped inside, it was even more wonderful than the outdoors decoration.
There was silk curtains, beautiful food setup, white couches, white flooring,
She hated to be in such a white room, what if she spilt something? It'd never come out...
She nervously inched to the dining room where everyone was at, looking at the 
few guest. They were introducing them self, so she should too, probably.
"heh, and I am Takara, Ai" she smiled softly.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 3, 2015)

Hearing the rapping of knuckles on the mahogany door, I stepped away from the two men. Opening it half way, I saw what appeared to be another guest. "H-hello. Are you here for the p-party?" I asked in a shy voice. I wasn't used to being very social to others besides the owners of the mansion, due to the constant moving and few visitors.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 4, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"And I am Charles, I've lived with my Monica for as long as I can remember...moving from town to town, But we wanted a new space and took up lot here, so I do hope you'll have us." He spoke to the guests, Smiling that eerie smile before Charles grimaced once more towards Timmy, though all in all it was just an Cruel act to embarrass timmy, he knew fully well who he had invited to this party, people of different status And personalities, all for the cause of the game tonight going _splendid._

Snapping his fingers before he ordered the maid.
"Go show Timmy to the changing area, and please Provide him with more suitable clothes for the party, After that you are to attend to the guests in the dinning room before they grow peckish, I also hope you Have prepared something marvelous for our feast." He ordered.

Hearing the door caught his attention, calling out to the newcomer. "Please, Make yourself at home! We are Heading for the dinning area if you would, the feast is about to start." he finished, yet before he even Thought to go to the dinning room himself. he offered Monica his hand, staring at his love with nothing more Than admiration. "Coming, dear?" 



*.: Suzuya :.*

"Just down the street? I haven't really seen you.." The albino spoke out of curiosity, because it was true, he Had not seen Alice around before and that sparked his interest, on the other hand he put a finger to his Eye and stuck his tongue out at Timmy, acting childish in response to the glare as he walked inside the mansion.

Once actually indoors, Suzuya couldn't take his eyes off of all the decorations. mouth gapping in awe as he Tilted his head back and stared upon the diamond chandelier that glowed fine in the sunlight sprouting from The Stained glass windows.
Then darting his eyes towards the elegant silk red and gold carpet lay upon the white marvel flooring all the Way up and down the halls, 
Though it was not long before the albino started switching his gaze towards all of the expensive vases Adorning each end table stationed at the corner of the halls, plus the expensive paintings of old kings and Long vanished legends. 

"Wow...Can I live here?" Suzuya spoke absentmindedly, shoving his hands in his pockets to resist the urge To steal any of the decorations. 
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Curious to see where the boy was headed, Alice decided to follow him. She watched as he explored the house a bit. She laughed to herself when he asked if he could live here. '_What a strange young man, indeed._'

(Going to sleep. Night.)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 4, 2015)

(I'm late to this but, I love that Alice is noticing Suzuya's odd behavior~ <3 It makes me giggly.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I gave Charles a curt bow. "This way, sir." I murmured to Timmy, leading him upstairs to the chancing room. "J-just feel free to choose whatever suits you." I say nervously, my hands folded neatly infront of my dress.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 4, 2015)

With childlike wonder, Mary examined the house. It was huge! There was even a stained glass window and a giant chandelier! 
"Pretty..." She gaped, rushing over to a large painting hanging by a staircase.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 4, 2015)

_(Just wanted to say I will be replying to this shortly, as I wanted to give a chance for the others to show up. <3 )_​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 4, 2015)

Timmy chose the first thing that fit him. Thoroughly embarrassed, he quietly asked the maid girl if there was a more private place where he could change. Or at least for her to leave the room for a moment. "S-Sorry..." He mumbled again, to no-one in particular.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

"There should be a changing screen in the corner." I replied, staring at the ground with my light blue eyes. "Um... I'll just be downstairs." I murmured, then stepped out of the room, gently closing the door behind me. I hurried down the stairs, quickly making my way to the kitchen.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 4, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

As Charles waited for Timmy and his maid to return, He went over to the girl named Mary Onette's side, Crossing his arms behind his back as he asked her a very simple question. 
"Do you like paintings? " 
Before the old man followed up with "This one is called Frosted Rose, the picture as the title would suggest Depicts a rose covered completely in ice, frozen to the petals and it's very core. there is actually real gold Encrested into the frame itself and bits of melted silver in the ink in this painting, though my Wife loved it so Much that we imported this fine piece straight from London." after he was finished, he gave Mary that eerie Smile Charles was getting known for by his guests.

Though behind his friendly Fa?ade, it was getting harder and harder by the second to hide his amusement at How calm his guests were, they were so unknowing to what horrors await them after dinner, it took him all He could not to burst into laughter at their foolishness for even entering his mansion. after all, no one ever Comes back for a second visit after the game _ends._

*.: Suzuya :.*

Feeling like he was being watched, Suzuya darted his eyes around the room as if he couldn't pinpoint the Location, though it was quite painfully obvious that it was only Alice beside him, he was just fooling around, Soon enough finally settling his gaze onto the quiet girl. 

Trying to seem really suspicious like a child playing cops and robbers and slowly raising his arm, he set his Finger upon his stitched lip in a _'shh~' _manner. 
He probably didn't want her to tell the others what he just said, then again he didn't really care, but it was Better not to start any funny business yet. "Alice, right? We should probably get going before they start Eating without us!" the boy blankly stated, not sounding worried or excited, more like some kind of soulless Voodoo doll. it was kind of weird how the boy's mood changed so often..
​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 4, 2015)

Mary soon realized that everyone else had gone to the dining room. She walked quickly into the large room, smiling at the sound her heels made on the floors. _Click*Click*Click_ She hummed a little tune to the rhythm of her walking. The girl examined everyone else, too. A few people caught her eye, but she wasn't sure of their names yet.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I started to mix the batter for the cake, after taking out the main course. Turning away from the cake, I glanced up at a clock on the wall, just as it hit 7:30. I let out a tiny sneeze as I whiped the flour from my hands, getting ready to bake the cake.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 4, 2015)

After having changed, Timmy joined the rest of them in the dining room. His eyes scanned the room, again making a note of everyone and trying to gauge the situation. He hadn't said much yet, and to be frank he wasn't planning on changing that. He hated talking, it always made him look like a fool compared to other people. So instead he folded his hands behind his back and just watched.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

After pushing the cake into the oven, I silently stepped into the dining room as the guests came in. I watched them from my spot right next to the kitchen door, staring at my brown ankle-high lace up boots, a look on my face showing my shy and timid nature.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 4, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*
Koko had followed quickly behind the others, watching as everyone gathered and a few even talked amongst themselves. There was another boy, one who had been called smelly, and he had introduced himself as Timmy. He also remained silent like her, and that was fascinating. Koko didn't expect anyone to feel as strange as she did, so she slowly crept over towards him, standing beside him quietly and fidgeting with her hair.
"Hello." She murmured.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

"Oh, sure." Alice politely smiled, and slipped her notepad back inside her purse. She would take more notes on this strange young man later. She laughed to herself. It was almost as if she was preparing for a game of survival but she knew that if you understood the others around you, you'll grow better at blending into the scene.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 4, 2015)

Mary put her hands in her lap and looked down shyly. Starting conversations wasn't a strong suit of hers. Plus, she didn't want to seem rude and interrupt someone else, so she just pulled out her phone. The girl scrolled through the feeds of her multiple social media accounts, only looking up to occasionally push a hair that fell out her bun behind her ear. Mary didn't notice as she started to suck on her bottom lip. It probably looked pretty weird to everyone else, then again, they didn't seem to notice the girl.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

[Only Timmy has talked to poor Teela... Oh, how lonely she must be standing all alone by the wall... *sigh* (hinthint! Someone roleplay with me!)]


----------



## deerui (Mar 4, 2015)

*.: Monica :.*


Giving a small chuckle, she nodded, standing up from the black chair with 
white cushions. She sashayed into the dining room with the other guest 
and Charles. "Oh teela, can you pour the guest some refreshments while they
wait for the food." she gave a smile "And, once you get your drinks, we will begin 
the games!" she said optimistically. "Oh, Charles, can you escort and begin setting 
up the games in the entertainment room?" she asked.
This was the moment. She walked away, none notice of any of the house guests. 
Monica slowly peered at the barely noticeable button by the door, pressing it, a 
metal covering went across the doors and the windows where looked from the
outside. Of course it wasn't close to time for the end of the party, so no one 
would attempt to leave at the time so of course it wouldn't be noticeable, since they were leaving
to the other room at the time...








*.: Ai :.*


Ai shuffled her feet slightly, eagerly lightening up at the sound of games,
how exciting. She wasn't very hungry, so waiting for cooking food was no
problem but honestly, she was starting to get bored so enternainment
would be great.
She was scared to be around rich people. She had a living room,
a kitchen, a dining room, a laundry room, her bedroom, and two
bathrooms, so a normal house, really. But this house had at least
fifteen rooms, maybe more, compared to her six rooms, that sucked.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I nodded my head at the mistress, then went to go get a pitcher of water. I began filling the glass cups around the table as I gently bit my lower lip, getting a bit nervous around all these new people.
[You are a saint for roleplaying with me! A saint!]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*
Charles watched as everyone went into the dinning hall, finally. the stupid cattle had taken so long just to Get to their destination that it pained him to watch, he was growing bored of this fa?ade and could hardly Wait for the real games to begin, and as if reading his mind Monica responded exactly as he needed her to "Oh you mean the entertainment.." Charles replied slyly to his wife, a wide grin curving his lips. "I can Arrange that, my dear! but please don't fret if I take things a little too far." He chuckled, before giving his Wife yet another kiss on the hand.

Soon Charles went into motion for their plan, it would be shortly that the games would start after all. his Feet carried him to the kitchen, in which he spiked the cake that the Maid had worked so hard on, putting in A type of medication that would make everyone tired and eyes droopy, that way they wouldn't struggle When he brought them to the game room..
With a clap of his hands, he waited for a maid or two to come to take the cake to the dinning hall, when Some random drones that he didn't care much for came in, he simply commanded them to bring the dessert To the table. 

*.: Suzuya :.*

Once inside the dinning room, Suzuya's eyes widened again at how beautiful and breathtaking it was. this Room in contrast to the lobby had astounding black marble flooring complete with black and gold carpeting On top, along with that a huge mahogany table lay right in the middle of the dinning area.

The table itself had a nice spread upon it of veggies, porks, beefs, desserts. you could name it and the food Was probably on there. Suzuya had skipped over quickly and took a seat without hesitation as he pulled up A plate of cheesecake. 
Releasing a _"Yay~!"_ before he dug his fork into the cake and popped the slice into his mouth, his feet Starting to sway from underneath the table at how delightful it tasted. 
"Everyone, everyone, come eat, it's delicious!" He exclaimed with glee.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Alice joined the others in the dining room, curiously looking around at all the possible food options. She didn't really know which one to pick. _'Hm... maybe it'll be best to go with something safe. Like... a salad.'_ She picked up a small plate and served some salad for herself. She sat down at the table and started to eat, content with the choice she had picked. 

She had all night to try the other things but first, she had to make sure the food tasted good and the only way to know was to watch how the others reacted. She took out her notepad once again, ready to add any new bits of information.


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

*.: Ai :.*


Ai honestly really disliked cake, though, she didn't want to be rude to anyone.
So, while grabbing the small, silver fork with black designs on it, she cut off 
a piece of cake, pushing it in her mouth. With a small scrunch of her nose from
disgust, she quickly gulped the cake down. She grabbed the heavy glass of clear
ice water and gulped it down. She loved water, she almost never drank other stuff.
After a few minutes, she grabbed another bite before a large yawn hit her, she covered
her mouth, slightly embarrassed by her action.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

_i just realized, Ai is me but different appearance, age, and name haha ))_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

I quietly walked up behild Al to refill her glass, never looking her in the eyes. "A-are you h-having a good t-time, miss?" I asked in a quiet voice, biting my lip a bit more.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

Mary's mouth was watering. The sight of all this food was overwhelming! Her eyes moved up and down the table as she decided where to start. Maybe a salad? That would make her seem a little bit healthier... and it wouldn't be all that bad, anyways. Everything on the table seemed incredible. The blonde girl nodded gently and started to reach for the food. Hopefully all the reaching didn't seem rude.


----------



## deerui (Mar 5, 2015)

_ugh, I got two hours of sleep rip. ))_



*.: Ai :.*


Instead, this time she took small sips, instead of big large drinks. 
She soon finished the cake that was served on her plate, though,
after everyone else, of course. 

The dark-headed female watched as people also grabbed other food 
from what was not handed to her, should she do so too, the food _did_
look delicious. So grabbing a fork, she began to take some of the cut up
meat, then a few vegetables. Slowly eating, she then finished her own
real food at about the same time as the other party guest, then, 
looking up, she watched as the maid poured her water in the up.
"oh- I'm having a great time!" she said happily, nodding, then taking
one last sip of her cold water.  ​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

Mary looked around, craning her neck. Where was the wine? As childish as she was, the girl loved a good drink. Ever since her freshman year of highschool she had been sneaking out to nightclubs to party. Dressing up, loud music, drinking, and dancing was the best!


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

"That's good... If you need anything, just ask..." I replied, gently brushing my fingers over the back of her chair as I stepped away. _'I may as well talk to them... It's not like they're going to harm me. But that Albino guy looks scary...'_ I thought to myself, strolling into the kitchen, but not before seeing an older girl looking for something other than water. Spotting a bottle of champagne, I brought it out to Mary. "W-would you like some, m-miss?" I asked, my timidness back again.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

Mary bit her lip. She wasn't sure what kind it was, but any kind of alchohol sounded good. Maybe it'd make her more lively and social.
"Yes, please." She said. None of the other people there looked old enough to drink, which was a little disappointing, but that wasn't going to ruin it for the blonde girl.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*
It won't be long now, the guests were all eating, enjoying themselves and stuffing their faces with the meals He and his wife provided for them. surely they wouldn't mind a little medication..

Then again, he had only really time to spike the sweets due to how early the guests began to show up so Some of them wouldn't be feeling the affects at all of the drug he inserted into the desserts, but once more It wasn't really an issue. the stragglers would be dealt with when the others fell to the medication and Passed out. 
Charles gave an all knowing smirk to his wife in secrecy so the guests would not see the evil upon his Features, as if they did, the fun would be lessened to that of nearly none.
Without any words, Charles gave the Maid a signal for her to come over, there was much this new maid had To learn, and one of these things would be how to deal with the guests _properly_...however, if the maid did Outright refuse to help Charles and Monica, He could just dispose of her before the games began.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya was munching away with glee, savouring each and every bite, he must of consumed about three Slices all in the estimated time of ten minutes, well it might of not been too healthy. but at least the albino Was enjoying himself. yet as he neared his fourth piece of cake the albino stopped halfway, hand Outreached For the delight, but he never took hold of the plate itself.

"Hey.. hey, is anyone else getting a little groggy?" Suzuya suddenly questioned, feeling his eyes getting Droopy. he started to blink to try to keep them open, he got plenty of rest last night so...
Why was he even tired? much less exhausted? It felt like he hadn't been to bed for days on end, like he had Peeled his eyes open with stitches just to prevent himself from gaining any rest whatsoever, this didn't feel Natural, and he was starting to feel a little nervous and confused at this emotion overtaking him. 

"Can someone...smack me?" It was a weird question, but the boy looked about ready to pass out now, his Body twitching every now and then, and his head bobbing as he fought to stay awake, just to stay awake Felt like torture for the albino as the medicine from the sweets began to overtake his system.​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

Mary giggled and hiccuped. The bubbly champagne was taking affect a lot quicker than usual. She paid it no mind, and approached Suzuya. 
"Slap you? Okay!" She was laughing very hard, struggling to breathe. Before she could even raise her hand, the girl stumbled back. The giggles stopped abruptly. 
"I'm really- lightheaded-" She kept gasping for air. Surprisingly, she wasn't panicking, but the lack of air was making her tired.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

(aw~ wish more of the players would come play soon.. <3 )


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Putting her notebook away once again, Alice stood up. She asked Charles, "Where can I find the bathroom?" She was growing a bit paranoid when everyone started to grow dizzy. Something wrong is going on here. She needed to get away for a bit and reorganize her thoughts.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

Seeing my mastor beckoning to me, I quickly went over to him, a concerned look in my eyes as I glanced back at the guests. "W-what's wrong with them, sir? D-did I prepare the meal wrong?" I asked him in a timid, worrying voice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Stupid DS doesn't know squat about key sizing! Sorry about my poor spelling, grammar, etc.]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"Yes yes, Alice, was it? you are excused, feel free to use the restroom, but please come back before Everyone finishes dinner.." Charles said with a smirk, something was up and it was painfully obvious by the Way Charles was acting. after all, he only kept up this fa?ade half arsed now because it was too late, they Were all ready too far into this game to leave now. and even if they tried the windows and doors were bolted Shut, there was no exit except one that Charles and Monica knew by heart. and neither would be telling the Cattle where to run and hide.

Soon, leaning down so he was at the maid's ear, Charles started to whisper so the guests would not hear Not a word of what he would utter to her, even if it really didn't matter now. "Take this, and put anyone who Is still awake to bed.." Charles whispered, his words were laced with venom and mild amusement, he Shoved a handkerchief into Teela's hands, it was covered in a substance most would identify was chloroform 

*.: Suzuya :.*

In what seemed like mere seconds The albino fell down, his face making a THUD! his plate shattering as it Got flung from the sudden impact against the mahogany table, at the same time his fork went flying off to The floor, in all good honesty it looked as if like Suzuya Juuzou had met his end and literally flat lined right Then and there. 

Yet what looked like a murder scene to most turned out to just be the boy fainting. his soft breathing Accompanied by little snores as he was fast passed out against the table.​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

Mary's laugh was more of a wheeze, which left her breathless most of the time anyways, but the mix of whatever was making her tired and the champagne were really taking their toll. She was practically choking on air. She slammed hard against the wall behind her and sunk down to the floor. She coughed and wheezed, but still couldn't take a breath. The panicking wasn't helping. Tears streamed down her blue-tinted face. Before she could completely stop breathing, she fell asleep. Soon her breathing steadied, but the girl still looked restless.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

I looked up at the man, my mouth slightly agape as I stared up at him with my sky blue eyes wide, fear and confusion swimming around in them. "W-why? W-what's going to h-happen to them, m-master?" I squeaked, my voice barely audible.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"Just a game...It's just a game." Charles spoke in mock sympathy, he felt no remorse for what was going to Happen to his guests, they came on their accord.

Because in a way it was true in his own sick and twisted mind, they had already agreed to be his chess Pieces when they walked through that door. 
Perhaps a little unknowingly, but they still came into his home, so it was his own rules now. and as heartless An old man as he actually was underneath his fa?ade, Charles simply snapped his fingers, calling other two butlers into the room...However, something was off about the Butlers, they had masquerade masks upon Their faces, one black and one white clown masks to be exact. the two calmly went over to the passed out Figures of Mary and Suzuya, the two butlers taking them by locking their own Arms underneath the fainted's arms, slowly dragging them out of the room to another, more suitable room that awaited all of the guests, Ah yes. It was soon going to be time to introduce *The game room*


Charles grinned in such a sadistic fashion, that one would of assumed he had split personality. the man that Charles had now become was one that was locked away, he was patient, he hadn't played any of these Games in so long, but now he was just about to burst with delight, he couldn't hide it anymore. "Come now, Don't be so shy, Teela. they want to play the game, don't you know? so go ahead...put them to sleep." 
He finished.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 5, 2015)

I took a step away from him, watching the butlers take the two away. "T-they do...?" I asked, uncertainty tainting my voice. "W-what game?" I asked, in a whimper, my head slightly tilted down, my eyes still trained on his. I held the cloth tightly over my heart with both my hands. "W-who are those butlers? I thought I was the o-only servant working for you and the mistress..."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

_(Ah, just so you know. these butlers only appear during *The game,* They are pretty much professional serial killers and the such~ <3 They take care of the shady business, so that Charles doesn't get his fingerprints on anyway, such as now when they are carrying those two off~

Anywho, I'm going to go for a bit to do chores~ so like brb, hopefully more of our players show up soon~ )_


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

_(Bump for psycho Charles. <3 )_


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 6, 2015)

Timmy had stayed silent and barely eaten anything. Food allergies and all, he didn't know what was safe for him to eat and what wasn't. He even got too caught up in his nerves to try and talk to the young woman who said "Hello" to him. He had instead merely given her a curt nod and hurriedly sat down at the table.

He jumped when Suzuya fainted, and turned his head when he then heard coughing. "Ma'am, are you alright-" He started to say, watching the woman collapse against the wall and wheeze. What stopped him was the appearance of the two strange butlers. Their appearance set off an alarm bell in the back of Timmy's mind. He didn't know exactly what was going on, but it was about to get bad.


----------



## Goop (Mar 6, 2015)

{{ Hi friends ;v;
Sorry for my absence - I'm at my boyfriend's for this weekend, so I won't be able to roleplay much!
I just wanted to let you guys know that for these next three days I will be absent. vuv }}​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

Sighing, I took Charles' commands, then quietly walked behind Timmy. Leaning down, I whispered something into his ear, my right hand resting on his shoulder, the left holding the cloth behind my back. "I-I'm sorry... I t-truely am sorry..." I murmured. I then gripped his shoulder to hold him in place as I pressed the drugged cloth over his nose and mouth.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 6, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*
The female stared at the maid, watching as she put out one of the only people awake, besides Koko. She had also had some of the food, and she was unsure of what actually contained the drug, but she knew it was something she had. It took longer for drugs to affect her, but once she started feeling dizzy, she crawled out of her seat onto the floor so she wouldn't be injured when she inevitably passed out, her head hitting the dining room floor with a small _*thump.*_​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Ah, the fun had finally begun!
As the masked butlers began to carry out more victims of this tragic dinner party, it looked something of Some horror film, due to this ironic similarity Charles couldn't help feeling quite pleased with himself at the Outcome, The old man felt that this game would be marvelous and so much better than the past games They held in different areas of the world. 

Yes, he felt that this time the game would be even more amazing and very different from those past games, This one would be more torturous for his guests and hold more meaning for him and his wife.

However such promise inspired him, ideas sprouting into his mind such as how he could offer them each Some sort of survival tool to see if they might have the courage to fight for survival in the grave situation They would soon find themselves locked into, that or he would let them fear for their lives as he tossed Complex and dangerous tests their pitiful way, then he would judge them to see whom he felt worthy Enough to advance onto the next _'level'_ of this particularly dangerous game.

"Thank you for not questioning my methods too much, Teela.." Charles said with pride, though hiding Underneath his generosity towards her, Charles was a little irritated that his own maid would even question Him in his own home, nevertheless, he was proud that she went into action without much push. 
Teela was a very promising employee and he would remember this moment. 

"You need not concern yourself with my special butlers, they've been here for a very, very long time. simply Not within your sight." he smirked towards Teela, walking over to her, then patting the nervous maid upon Her head as a sign to prove job well done.

*.: Suzuya :.*

After the commotion had nearly died down, perhaps only an hour had passed before Suzuya started to open His eyes ever so slowly, feeling cold and disorientated from the unexpected nap. "Uwhh...~" He yawned, Instinctively reaching up to cover his mouth to not be rude, it was something his adoptive father had taught Him when he was younger, and now became quite the habit.

However, instead of waking up to his alarm, or his watchful Father as he usually always did, the Albino had To rub his eyes quite a bit, very confused at what his eyes presented to him. 

The room seemed to be some sort of prison, it was decorated with fine aquamarine carpeting, and was even Installed with two queen beds on either side of the cell, not to mention the cell itself was quite big and Roomy, it even had a little coffee table complete with a little latte maker and some cookies in a jar, it didn't Feel much like a prison at all, now that he thought about it.  

"...A fancy prison!" Suzuya exclaimed to correct himself, not yet noticing the others in the cell with him due To his dense nature.​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

Mary sat up and gasped. Her breathing sounded labored and forced. The girl had a coughing fit before she flopped back down on the floor. Where was she? The girl's blonde hair had been taken out of its ponytail, and was now spread out under her head, showing off her streaks of pink. Her skin was still slight blue-tinted. She cautiously sat up and looked around. The albino was the only other person awake...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

At the sudden gasp, Suzuya's eyes darted towards Mary in sleep driven caution, he was in another strange Place after all and hadn't even collected his thoughts all the way yet. Everything was still a little hazy..

Cocking his head to the left, than the right in confusion, there was only one explanation at the moment. "Hey, hey, how hard did you smack me?..." He questioned in all seriousness, the albino halfway believing That the girl had smacked him into a new tomorrow, after all. he kind of didn't want to believe that the Mansion owners might of actually kidnapped all the guests for some terrible misfortunate series of tortures Or anything.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

[Um... What should I do with Teela? Should she be in the room with them to explain the game, or just pretend to play along?]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

_(She can be in the cell or outside of the cell? 

I believe if she is in the cell, she can pretend to be their friends and continue with the group, and if she is outside, perhaps they can convince her to open the cell and recruit her?? <3 if you make her do a sudden betrayal afterwards and have been working for the owners all along or keep her good is up to you.)_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

[Alrighty then! I'll have her pretend to be friends for now. Should I just have her walk in, or could you have Suzuya notice her in the room?]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> [Alrighty then! I'll have her pretend to be friends for now. Should I just have her walk in, or could you have Suzuya notice her in the room?]



_(You can have her simply walk in~ <3 )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

Hearing the sound of muffled voices through the thick door, I opened the door a crack, wincing as the hinges squeaked loudly. I shyly stepped in halfway. "H-how are you f-feeling...?" I asked, my voice just above a whisper as I stared at the ground, reluctant to meet their eyes.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 6, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*
The girl sat up with a groan, moving her hand up to rest upon the grape-sized bruise that had swollen upon her forehead. Despite her efforts, she had ended up injured anyway and sighed, rubbing it gently. Upon hearing the familiar voice of the maid, she narrowed her gaze, baring her teeth and practically growling at the female before realizing that normal people didn't do that, so she cleared her throat and looked away. She wouldn't forget how the maid suffocated the boy that refused to eat, and that meant the maid was bad. Koko didn't tolerate bad people.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"D-did I do something wrong? Do y-you have a concussion?" I asked, fully stepping into the room, moving closer to look at her bruise. "Oh my hearts... Should I get some ice for you, miss?" I asked, reaching forwards to feel it, my fingers brushing lightly and gently over the swollen mound.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 6, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*
Koko blushed faintly, her tense form relaxing a bit in response to the maid's touch. Maybe she had misjudged her... maybe. Koko wasn't sure. The maid was probably just doing as she was told, which would in fact make her good, but good people don't hurt other people so why would...
Koko shook away the thoughts, nodding slightly before making slow eye contact with the other female.
"I'm Kowareta, but people call me Koko. I don't think I caught your name."​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Casting his gaze over to Koko, Suzuya was quick to notice her bruise, frowning a little. "Does it hurt?" the Albino asked, though in all honesty it peeked his curiosity, he didn't really understand pain, he could barely Process it right and wasn't sure what it actually felt like to be scared of feeling 'hurt', as it was just another Emotion to him. 

However, the Albino piped down when someone opened the door, before quickly realizing it was the maid.. 
Unfortunately, Suzuya never saw her suffocate Timmy, so he wasn't mistrusting of her yet and couldn't make sense of why Koko growled at her like that, it kind of reminded him of the dogs at the pond. cute!

"Hey, Maid-san!" he saluted, smiling pleasantly before he asked the most concerning question on his mind. "Why are we in a cell??"
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"Teela..." I murmured. "I'll be back with some ice, miss." I murmured, not used to someone asking my name. Normally, people didn't care. I hurried out of the room, quickly coming back with a small bag of ice. I sat down in front of her as I held the ice to her forehead. "J-just tell me if it's too cold, miss."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 6, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

She glanced over at the little white-haired female whom she hadn't quite met yet, nodding in response to her question about pain.
"It throbs a little, but it doesn't necessarily hurt." She looked back up when Teela had returned, nodding a little in thanks before placing her hand on top of the maid's, as if holding the ice with her would help.
"It's just right, thank you... how long have you worked with these people? You appear to be quite young, like.. the same age as me."​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*
Simply nodding in response with a rather curious expression, Suzuya might of looked like he was mocking The girl, but he was actually learning, as he wasn't one that really felt pain the same way as other people did.

"Ah, sorry do I seem suspicious?" Suzuya suddenly blurted, noticing the way Koko looked at him, he Remembered that he actually forgot to properly introduce himself to most of the people at the party, way Too eager to devour all of the sweets and desserts in the dinning room, "Though you have a point...the Maid is Rather young, she must of been hired for that reason?" it was a weird theory, but the albino wouldn't put It past Charles to train his live in employee's at a young age, after stating the theory he pulled himself into A sitting position, listening to the two girls. ​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"Nine years I think... I don't remember when I first started..." I replied, feeling my cheeks heat up as she placed her hand on  mine. "As for why you are in a cell, I don't know, sir." I answered, looking at him, biting my lower lip as I answered to both. "I just woke up in the hallway. My mistress and master told me that there was a serial killer in this area, but they had to run out to check on a dear friend of theirs. They also locked up all the windows and doors, so we should be safe until sunrise..." I lied, still biting my lip, trying to keep an innocent look on my face.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 6, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

"Not suspicious, just... eager. Child-like."
The female paused, her face going blank as she determined whether or not that was appropriate to say. She blinked slowly as if the gears in her head were turning before tilting her head, similar to a puppy.
"I'm Koko. It seems we missed eachother before being... drugged and locked away."
Shifting her red gaze back towards the maid, she frowned, moving one of her small hands to tuck a strand of Teela's hair back behind her ear.
"Well, at least they left you here. Seems they'd like to keep the young ones in good shape,"
She murmured, nodding towards the others that were still passed out.​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 6, 2015)

Timmy awoke slowly, having given nothing more than a muffled shout when the clothe was placed over his face. He was... he was definitely on the ground. Carefully he patted around him with unfeeling hands. He'd been jumped before, and this felt an awful lot like that. Wait. Wasn't he at a _dinner party_? Who in God's name would be jumped at a dinner party? He faintly remembered someone placing clothe over his face, and after that... nothing. Hearing other voices Timmy sat up quickly, shaking slightly from fear he asked "Wh-Where are we? What happened?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*
"Ah, Ah?" Suzuya started, quite excited as he continued with "Child like? I'll take that as a compliment!" Smiling, Suzuya began to rock back and forth In his sitting position, playing in his own way and occupying Time in this cell. 
"I'm Suzuya juuzou, it's a pleasure to meet you both prop...properly? yes, properly!" the albino was a little Confused if he was wording that right, but he more than likely was.

"That would make sense, though... the young are much more easy to manipulate." Suzuya commented with A smile, it was a little disturbing how calmly he stated that. However, growing more excited as he noticed Timmy was waking up, "oh, we're just prisoners in this weird cell...want a cookie?" The albino gestured to The cookie jar on the table, though truth be told Suzuya was planning on snatching that jar later. 

​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"Y-yes... My master and mistress are very kind to yonger people..." I replied, my cheeks getting even redder as she tucked away some of my blonde hair. "You were never drugged, miss. Everyone was in the parlor playing a trivia game. You went to the rest room, but since you were gone for half an hour, I was told to check on you. I don't remember what caused your bruise, but you were on the floor unconscious. You, sir, fell asleep while the other's were waiting for miss Koko to return." I bit my lip again, adverting my blue eyes to the ground.


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

(Um... I forgot when I last posted... how do I join this? >.< )

Alice roamed the hallways looking for the bathroom. She had lost all sense of time as she continued to walk around on what she thought was the second floor of the mansion. '_There has got to be a bathroom around here somewhere but... where?_'


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 6, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

The female's memory was foggy, and she frowned again, not sure if she was remembering wrongly or the maid was lying. Though Teela had to be right, bruises don't come from being drugged... she must have gotten hit or fallen or something. Scanning over the maid's face, she smiled and shrugged, accepting of the simple explanation. "That makes sense."
She turned her head in Suzuya's direction, imitating his personality as she adjusted to him. She playfully stuck out her tongue, hoping that if she were similar to him, he would like her more as a person.
Or was he a she...? Koko's brows furrowed in thought.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

I continued pressing the ice to her forehead, then glanced over at Timmy. "H-how are you feeling, sir?" I asked, my timidness returning. _'I hope he doesn't remember me drugging him...'_ I thought to myself, warily watching him.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino was just about to ask something, yet stopped midway once he caught Koko's silly action, Suddenly getting excited once more. He stuck his tongue out and pulled on his eye to make a silly face Towards Koko. stopping and giggling to himself afterwards, he was surprised by how much fun he was Having! This was honestly a thousand times better than the party, he should get thrown into a cell more Often...wait, wait. speaking of which, why were they IN a cell if they had just fallen asleep?

"Hey, miss Teela?" Suzuya raised his hand in question. "Why are we in a cell if we just fell asleep?" 

*.: ??? :.*
Elsewhere, the masquerade butler with the black mask wondered the hall. somehow running into Alice, he Froze in plain sight, looking left to right for an escape route. yet when he found none, he quietly panicked Without making a noise. he wasn't sure what his master wanted him to do with the girl, there wasn't Supposed to be any stragglers around either....ah, this was a pain! "d-do you need something...?" he Cleared his throat and said in a barely audible whisper.​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 6, 2015)

Luckily, though Timmy remembered a clothe over his face, he did not remember who it was that did it. "I'm... I'm okay?" He said, turning up the end of his statement into a question. He looked about, seeming rather scared, and huddled himself into a corner, arms wrapped around his legs. "I... I don't know. Wh-where..." He trailed off, eyes darting around the room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

My eyes went wide as Suzuya asked the question. "P-please... Just Teela would be fine, sir. As for why you guys are in here, I do not know. I'm sorry..." I murmured, biting down hard on my lip again. I started to taste blood.


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Alice looked at the butler with the mask on. She grew confused. Why was he dressed like that? She answered his question calmly, "I was just looking for the restroom but I can't seem to find it anywhere!" She faked a laugh, to prove that she wasn't investigating the place or anything. Now, that would be suspicious and then, no one would trust her.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"You're in a cell for some reason, I'm not entirely sure why..." Suzuya finished, answering Timmy's Question. 
Then he turned his attention back onto the maid, resting his head onto the palm of his hand as he started to Question her a bit more, but first his eyes went wide, yet somehow seemed soulless as he started giving the Maid a rather vacant stare "Teela.... You're bleeding." he bluntly stated, it was suspicious why she was Biting her lips like that after all. "Why, why is that?" he continued.

*.: ??? :.*
"The....bathroom?" The black masked butler sounded rather confused, his palms growing sweaty as he Thought of a way to answer Alice. he was almost sure that he shouldn't actualy give her the location of the Bathrooms, the master probably wouldn't like that..

Wait, weren't the others already all placed into the cell down below in the basement? he could just lead her There, ah yes, now that's what he would do. "Yes! I....I do, I know where the bathroom is." He gulped, Sounding very, very suspicious as his palms continued to sweat from how nervous he was, he wasn't really Good at social interactions, being far too used to just killing off the prey before it had time to hold a Conversation. "Follow me.." he asked as he turned around and started down the long hall.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Alice stared at the strange butler but decided to follow him. He seemed like he knew what he was doing. She said, slightly lying, "Thank you. I feel so _embarrassed_ that I strayed so far from everyone else."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 6, 2015)

"W-what?" I nearly jumped out of my skin as he stated that. I quickly licked my lower lip. "I-I'm not bleeding..." I murmured, turning my head away from him so he couldn't see my cut lip. "Um... I-I should go s-see if the master is b-back..." I shuttered, placing the ice in Koko's hands. I then turned towards the door, practically running to it.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 6, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

She giggled, looking away from Suzuya quickly to watch as the maid hurried out of the room. She was strange.. if not suspicious, but Koko shrugged it off and returned her attention to Suzuya who almost seemed as clueless as Koko herself. With a devilish smirk forming on her lips, she remembered the boy's interest in the cookie jar, and she stood up, creeping her way over towards the treats to swipe the jar off of the table and hide it from the male.​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

Mary just sat, slowly shaking her head. The sound of other people talking was just sound, none of the words were making sense. The noises echoed in her head and she was trying to shake them out. 
"I-" The girl choked on her words. She could see the fuzzy outline of someone else, but the lack of air was still really taking it's toll.


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Monica :.*


The dark haired woman walked toward her husband as he explained 
to Teela the 'game' of course he didn't tell her the real purpose, she'd 
never be able to handle it, honestly. Glancing over, she saw the people
fainting from the food. Some were not completely asleep though, the one;s
that were had mostly fallen asleep on  a chair or on the hard-floor ground.
It might give them a headache but nothing major. Monica sighed, she'd soon
have the guests carried away from the dining room, and put somewhere 
confined, no where to leave when they awoke.







*.: Ai :.*


Ai yawned once again, stumbling over towards the other room. 
She soon passed out, falling to the ground, half way on a dark 
purple rug close to the dining room chairs. The female rolled
over slightly, soon she was completely asleep, she had been
lying on her stomach..











_horrible reply ))_​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"You don't need to leave." Suzuya quickly said to Teela, because he wasn't done investigating her yet, if she left now it would be meaningless. 
"But I have this weird feeling we're being lied to... and my father hates me hanging out with liars." his Vacant gaze stayed fixated on Teela, though he would probably be very disappointed soon with the Disappearance of the cookie jar.

*.: ??? :.*
"I-it's fine..." The masked man muttered, soon stopping at a bookcase, he pulled one of the books and the Whole shelf moved aside to reveal a door, the man acted as if it was normal and gestured for Alice to go Down. 
"The restroom is down there.. I can accompany you further but I would prefer not going as I have much work to do." He lied through his teeth, the man simply wanted to get away before any of the victims noticed Him.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I froze, my hand hovering over the doorknob. "Y-you have a... f-father?" I asked, a hint of sadness in my voice. I remained facing the door, not turning to look at any of them. I glanced down at my hand, which was slightly trembling. _'T-this is it... T-they're probably going to k-kill me...'_


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Well! kind of.." Suzuya trailed off after his sentence, thinking about weather or not it would be alright to Tell these people he was adopted, then again, they probably meet after the party anyway. 
"My father Shinohara-san is my adoptive father, my real mother and father were both cannibalized in front Of me by a Serial killer that had broken into our mansion." the albino finished with a smile, gently closing his eyes.

Though due to reminiscing about the past, Suzuya decided he would let his suspicions about Teela slide for Now.
He couldn't confirm that the girl was lying to them yet, after all.
Not to mention it seemed like Mary was already panicking, she seemed to be hyperventilating over there... 
So saying something like that now might make the worst of the situation for the others in the cell, for now it Would be wise to stay calm and think of how to get out of the weird cell they were in and find the owners to Ask how they all fell asleep.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I remained silent, resting my hand on the doorknob. "H-how y-young were y-you... When it h-happened...? If-if it's not t-to personal of a q-question..." I murmured, gripping the knob. I tilted my head down, feeling tears start to form on my eyes.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*
"Oh! I don't remember such things, they are dead and gone anyway, so why should I worry about them?" Suzuya spoke such heartless words with a smile upon his lips, even giggling afterwards. it was enough to Make someone's stomach turn and was painfully obvious something was very wrong with the boy.

"All I know is that I was very young from what mister Shinohara-san says, so apparently it traumatized me In someway? it doesn't really matter though" Suzuya finished, finally opening his eyes to observe the other And questioned. "Why do you ask?" 

​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

Hearing his reply, I winced, feeling a spike of icey pain shoot through my heart. "Oh... N-no reason... J-just f-forget I ever even asked... B-but you should k-keep your memories of them... It's not like you can just bring them b-back..." I murmured. I closed my eyes, feeling the hot tears run down my cheeks. I fell to my knees, sliding my hand off the knob. With a jolt of my shoulders, the salty tears came faster, leaving damp spots on my dress.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*
"Of course, I wouldn't imagine even trying... bringing back someone from the dead is impossible, and Thinking of someone that is already dead is useless, so why would I even try?" Suzuya frowned, growing a Wee bit irritated, he didn't want to think of his parents.. they were long gone, and meant nothing to him Anyway, if someone was alive or dead was a trivial thing to him, He wouldn't allow himself to feel remorse Over spilt milk. 

"I understand your concern, but please don't worry! I don't get worked up over such dumb things." The Albino added in, once more a smile graced his face which only seemed to confirm there was defiantly Something wrong with the boy, yet once he heard the girl crying, he opened his eyes in confusion. 
"Ah? ah..? why are you sad?" he questioned.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"T-they died when I-I was only eight... I s-said that I hated them, r-right before they w-were killed..." I sobbed, not bothering to wipe away my tears, knowing there was more to come. "They... They were s-so kind t-to me... They s-shouldn't have died. It... It should have been m-me..." I started to tremble at the memory.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*
Judging by the albino's reaction to Teela's tears, he was confused, confused beyond reason at how the maid Was acting right now. it simply made no sense whatsoever to the boy.

"I don't get it, they're already dead so it's no use?" He started to say, continuing with "I'll make it through Life because I think nothing of death and things like that, it's all meaningless so why let it make you cry? I don't get it.." frowning more. 

The albino cocked his head, studying the girl as his mind raked for an Explanation of why death made her so Sad, he just couldn't comprehend it. 

"People live and people die, it is as simple as that." he firmly stated, not wanting to be confused any longer. 
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"L-lets say s-someone you love leaves you. Someone who y-you would sacrifice yourself for them... What if they just died before your eyes in a gore filled, bloody car, and the last thing you said to them was 'I hate you! I wish you were dead!' Wouldn't you feel anything? Like someone stabbing a shard of ice into your heart? It... It hurts... You feel like something stole your heart, and you feel empty inside for days, weeks, even years. Perhaps that cold, lonely, hollow feeling lasts your entire life... It may even draw you towards madness... Perhaps even lead you to thoughts of suicide. Maybe even actions of it..." I murmured. Pulling back the cutoff sleeve on my arm, I took it off, revealing a long scar starting from just below my shoulder, ending just above my wrist. Multiple scars intertwined it. "I still have that feeling..."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 7, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*
She sat cross-legged on the floor with the cookie jar in her lap, digging into it to munch upon the sweets as Suzuya investigated Teela. When water began to spill from the maid's eyes, Koko would narrow her gaze, curiously tilting her head. This was... crying. Like how someone would cry in a book. Koko didn't cry, her tear ducts must have been all dried up. She frowned, unhappy with the maid's breakdown, before standing slowly and hobbling her way over to one of the two beds.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"I can't relate, I.. don't have anyone like that." The albino answered slowly, "why would I be sad if anyone Died? they all go die for all I care~" He giggled as he finished this, but truth be told there was an unfamiliar Pain starting to resonate within his chest. 

"ah.....ah?" his eyes blinked as he placed his own hand to his chest. "That's weird.. I feel a little off... Somehow thinking of Shinohara-san being gone makes me a little lonely.." he whispered, mostly to himself. "But I wouldn't be sad though, not even if my adoptive father were to pass." It was a little painful to watch, The boy was out and right lying to himself. 

Honestly it was such a bad lie that anyone whom saw him could easily see the fear showing on the boy's Face, perhaps he just wasn't used to feeling sad, yet it was clear if something did happen to the boy's Adoptive father, he wouldn't be able to function right, not only that.. but from the sounds of it, he didn't have any friends. Shinohara was probably the only human the boy had interacted with since his mentioned Time in the orphanage. 

Upon seeing the scar, the albino gingerly reached out to touch the maid's arm, letting his slender fingers run Down the past injury as if he were examining it.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I tensed up as he touched the scar. Using my other sleeve, I started to wipe away my tears. "What if your Shinohara were to die? And what if you were the cause of his death...? Would you be so cold as to not feel anything?" I asked in a whisper, not looking at him.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Gently taking his hand away from the girl's past wound, Suzuya contemplated the words she spoke to him. Somehow these words hurt, they even stung a little and honestly he wasn't used to feeling that one bit and Didn't like it at all.

"...Somehow, somehow I feel reluctant to answer you.." The albino averted his own gaze, frowning as he Grew irritated once more, he hated the emotion he was feeling, he wasn't used to this at all. 
"He can go die for all I care.." the boy mumbled, yet in reality he wanted to take back those words more Than anything and he wasn't even sure why. 

"But he won't die, Shinohara-san is too strong to die, so he'll never die, he'll always be with me." He quickly Corrected to reassure himself, in a way this did make him feel better, though in reality he also realized he Was just dancing around the question, the Albino didn't want to admit how sad he would be if Shinohara Were to pass, he didn't even want to think of his father passing, sure, they had joked about his adoptive Father passing multiple times, but the reality of Shinohara actually dying was something Suzuya knew deep Down he couldn't handle, just being too stubborn to admit it.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I gently pulled the sleeve back up over the scar, then turned to look at him. "I know you feel it. The emptiness... I've had it for so long, I can tell when someone has that pain. You only felt a sliver of what I feel everyday." I murmur, gently tapping his chest where his heart is. "I haven't had any emotions besides greif. Not even joy when the master and mistress hired me. You guys are lucky. You don't have the hollowness I have. You're even luckier if you go your entire life without it."

[Um... How should they find out about the game? Oh, and Pup, think you could PM me the "game" summary, and what will happen?]

- - - Post Merge - - -

I gently pulled the sleeve back up over the scar, then turned to look at him. "I know you feel it. The emptiness... I've had it for so long, I can tell when someone has that pain. You only felt a sliver of what I feel everyday." I murmur, gently tapping his chest where his heart is. "I haven't had any emotions besides greif. Not even joy when the master and mistress hired me. You guys are lucky. You don't have the hollowness I have. You're even luckier if you go your entire life without it."

[Um... How should they find out about the game? Oh, and Pup, think you could PM me the "game" summary, and what will happen?]

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Stupid DS... It dun listen to me... -_- ]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> [Um... How should they find out about the game? Oh, and Pup, think you could PM me the "game" summary, and what will happen?]



_(I'll Pm you right now~ <3 as for the game, as soon as the others post I plan to start the game as soon as they leave the cell, it will be self explained and I think you'll understand the *game* is RIGHT away once they try to leave the room. ;D )_

- - - Post Merge - - -

_( Btw guys someone new is joining the RP! <3 please be kind to them!
If you would like to know more about them, please read the *Players* section! )_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

(Thanks Lolipup! <3 <3)

Charlotte looked around the cell she was in for the hundredth time. As it was within a large, expensive mansion, it was luxuriously furnished to match the rest of the house, though the furniture in that particular room was very damaged. The coffee table, the chair, everything was scratched or dinted or in some other way damaged from being used as a battering ram to try to break open the door. Her skin matched everything she had been using, her arms covered in bruises from every failed attempt which somehow injured her. After a while, she'd given up, as all she was achieving was hurting herself. She sat on the edge of the bed, thinking. She'd never escape Monica and Charles, and their sick 'game', at this rate. She'd survived the game, sure, but she couldn't escape from it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"I-I'm going to see if master Charles is back..." I murmured, my shyness quickly returning. Getting up, I took out a small key, hiding it from the others as I stepped out into the hallway. "What is that sound...?" I asked myself, stopping infront of another cell door. I bent down, pulling out a short dagger from my heeled boots. I slid the key into the lock, hearing it click into place. I peeked in, my eyes widening at the bruised girl on the bed.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

There was no way Suzuya could answer, because deep down he knew the sorrow he would feel if anything happened to Shinohara-san, he just choose to stubbornly refuse to accept it, instead. he grabbed Teela's hand before she could press it against his chest and outreached his free arm to touch her own. 
"But you aren't empty, you have a heart along with organs.." he mumbled, perhaps this was Suzuya's way Of encouraging others, telling Teela to keep living and to try her best, yet with oddly eccentric words.

However, something sparked his interest, seeing something move from the corner of his eyes. "Ah...ah? What is that?" using Teela's hand as a sort of arrow, he pointed her pinky finger towards a cell across the Room from their own, a girl covered in bruises was inside, she looked exhausted from what he could see.

_(omg ninja'd, aw well, and you are most certainly welcome TheCreeperHugs. <3 )_
​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

Charlotte let herself fall backwards on the bed and lay there staring at the ceiling. She didn't notice the maid, or the albino girl who had spotted her. Instead she lay on her back, passing her now copious amounts of spare time counting the imperfections in the ceiling, and cracks or blotches.

(I'm sat at my computer desk right now and the poster on the wall next to me keeps falling off and landing on me xD)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"M-miss?" I called to her, my voice quiet. "W-who are you...?" I asked, gripping the dagger. The blade was slightly tinted red from blood in certain spots.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

Charlotte jumped as she heard a voice, as she didn't realise anyone was near. She immediately sat up and looked towards the person who had spoke. She looked like she was wearing some kind of uniform, potentially a maid's uniform, which must mean she worked here. Which meant she worked for Monica and Charles. _Is she in on their game too..?_ Charlotte wondered. "..I-I'm Charlotte..." She stammered, subconsciously inching backwards on the bed.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Seeing this as an opportunity to change the subject that caused him to feel so uncomfortable, the boy Sprung up and raced over to the bars of his cell. gingerly taking hold of the bars with his bare hands before The Albino squealed out "Missssss!~ Miss, don't forget about me~!" suddenly taking one of his hands off the Bars, he began to wave towards the bruised girl, smiling pleasantly.

_(bad poster D: )_
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

[Thought the cells were rooms with metal doors, with small windows in the doors.] 
"Teela..." I replied, placing the dagger back into the small sheath in my boot. "I-I'm not going to h-hurt you..." I murmured, noticing her backing away.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 7, 2015)

Mary decided to "lay low" and see what everyone else was doing before she admitted she was awake and fully, mentally conscious. There seemed to be more people now, none of them noticing her. The girl steadied her breathing to make it sound like she was asleep, and narrowed her eyes. Teela, the maid, was with them for some reason, and there was someone named Charlotte.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

"Nice to.. uh... Meet you, Teela..." Charlotte replied quietly. She galnced in the direction of the second voice, and saw an albino girl waving at her. She too was in a cell, thpugh Charlotte didn't recognise her from the dinner party Monica and Charles used to lure herself and the other victims in with. Which meant they were doing it again. She returned her attention back to Teela. "Do you work here?" She asked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Yes, I do, miss." I replied, giving the white-haired girl a small bow. I tried to keep my eyes away from her bruises, but my eyes would occasionally drift towards them.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya smiled at being noticed, he wondered if she could introduce himself to Charlotte, but perhaps he Should wait a minute until she was done talking, though he could hear Mary's breathing get a little faster, Suddenly looking behind him at the supposedly asleep girl. 
"Ah? Are you awake, Marionette? " he questioned In but a whisper, because it seemed to him that the girl Was trying to hide that she was awake for some odd reason. 

_(Nope, the cells are actually right along the walls next to each other, think of old sheriff styled prisons. <3 that's why they look so fancy too )_
​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

_Is she in on what they're doing?_ Charlotte wondered. _She seems too nice to be part of what's going on..._ She noticed the girl's gaze wandering downwards to her arms, presumably looking at the bruises. Feeling slightly self conscious, she moved her arms behind her back, trying to hide the black and blue marks littering them.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 7, 2015)

She tried to stay unresponsive, but the girl was bored of being "asleep".
"Hm? Oh, no." She said with a small smile. Even after all that sleep she felt a bit drowsy.
"Who are all of you?" Mary sat up to look at all of them. She knew names, but she couldn't match faces with names.


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Monica :.​*



Monica snapped her fingers, as if calling out one of the butlers. Once a man
in a black suit and mask came and carried Ai away to the many cells, she smirked.
This party was going great already, especially since the other parties that were
hosted always turned to never have people as young as these guest.
As most everyone was in the cells now, the fun would soon begin~​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"W-would you like me to get s-some ice for your bruises, miss?" I asked, adverting my gaze to the ground. 

[Perhaps Teela can run into Charles while she gets the ice?]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Suzuya Juuzou!" Suzuya beamed, not just to Mary, but loud enough so Charlotte could hear too, after all. Introducing everyone would be essential in figuring out what was going on.

Soon, the albino boy wondered over to the door of the cell itself, fiddling in his pockets for something. "Ah...ah I got it!" he giggled, suddenly taking out a small switchblade from his dress pants, the blade itself Seemed to have dried blood upon it for some reason, it was a little worrying but perhaps it was just used for Food or it was actually rust, nevertheless the albino swirled the blade in his hands for a minute before he Undid the lock on his cell door, "Got it!~" he  chimed as the lock came undone.

(It's not time for Charles yet ;D his grand entrance is soon though~ also HI DEER. <3 )​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

Charlotte stared at the maid, confused. If anytjhing, she had expected Teela to ask how she got the bruises, not offer to get her some ice. "Oh, um, no thanks, it's fine... Thanks for offering though..." 

She glanced towards Suzuya, who had somehow managed to open the lock to a cell door using a switchblade. Charlotte had tried almost everything besides that to escape, though she'd never had anything that she could have used to pick the lock with.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I put my key into Charlotte's cage lock, quickly opening it for her. "I think it's fine for you guys to come out, but we c-can't go upstairs until my master and mistress returns..." I stated quietly, staring at Suzuya's blade.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Suzuya and-?" The blonde girl craned her neck to get a good look at the other girl in the cell.
"What about you?" Mary questioned. She quickly looked down to get a good look at herself. Nothing was ripped, her heels still looked good, but her bun had fallen out.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"But why not? why can't we go upstairs?" Suzuya raised his hand like a student would and questioned, However soon following Teela's gaze to his switchblade, the boy smirked with such an evil expression one Would mistake him for someone else. yet it only lasted but a split second, only showing this intention to Teela for noticing the blood on his blade as he quickly pocketed his knive back into his dress pants, Replalcing such a menacing look with that of an Innocent smile. 

"I can teach you how to pick locks If you want." he offered to Charlotte, noticing her look of bewilderment When he opened the cell door, after which he began to walk over to the entrace of the other cell where the Two were, gesturing for Mary to come as well.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Master Charles only told me to keep you guys safe down here. As I mentioned before, I was informed there was a serial killer in this area, and he and the missus had to check on a friend of theirs." I replied, lightly biting my already cut lip.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

"I'm Charlotte," She told the girl who was asking everyone's names. Charlotte then got up from the bed, which she had previously been sitting on, and walked towards the cell door. She contemplated asking Suzuya to teach her how to pick locks. It really didn't seem like a good time to be doing something like that, though the skill could potentially come in very handy.

She looked to Teela. _A serial killer? So that's their excuse this time?_


----------



## Beardo (Mar 7, 2015)

Mary nodded and stood up. Her legs had fallen asleep. which was making her wobbly. She took a deep breath, and slowly made her way over to the door. Her feet felt numb. As soon as she took a step, she tripped.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Before Suzuya could fully reach the other cell, he nearly fell down when he whirled around once he saw Mary trip, taking a quick Sprint to catch the girl.

"Ah! are you alright?" he quickly asked as he caught the girl in his arms, the boy was quite slender, but he Was strong enough to catch someone small, and thankfully the girl was. On the other hand, he cast another Glance over at Charlotte. 
"Hey not to sound rude but.. how long have you been here? I didn't' see you at the party." he questioned, Then continued to try to steady Mary. ​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

"How long? I'm not sure, I lost track. Since the _last_ dinner party they held," Charlotte replied, referring to Charles and Monica when she said 'they'. As she spoke, she glanced at Teela, trying to determine whether she was in on everything. If she didn't, the fact that Charlotte had been held captive since the last dinner party, and the last 'game', would likely be a complete surprise to her.


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

_god im confused ))_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

My eyes widened in shock. "T-that was two years ago! N-no wonder you're so pale..." I replied, staring at the older girl.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

This new information shocked Suzuya, in fact, it made no sense due to the fact the party had just started Today. why would someone still be here after so long?

"Why would you be here for so long..? what kind of _game_ is it?" Suzuya questioned, cocking his head to the Side to express his confusion at the whole scenario presented before him, if they had just passed out and Put here for a good rest, that would make sense, but this was sounding more and more like they were Kidnapped and put here intentionally.​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

(Ahh brb, sorry Dx)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

_(it's okay~ <3 )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Um... Mister Suzuya, if you don't mind me asking, b-but why did you make that face when I was looking at your blade?" I whispered into his ear.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Hmm...?" Leaning over, the boy cupped a hand over Teela's ear. 
"I think it's pretty obvious....but do you want me know, do you, do you?" he whispered back in excitement. 

"I'll cut your tongue out if you tell anyone...though!" he added in such a delighted voice, yet low enough for Only the maid to hear, because honestly he wasn't joking. he would do such an action without any remorse In a heartbeat.
​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> *.: Suzuya :.*
> 
> This new information shocked Suzuya, in fact, it made no sense due to the fact the party had just started Today. why would someone still be here after so long?
> 
> "Why would you be here for so long..? what kind of _game_ is it?" Suzuya questioned, cocking his head to the Side to express his confusion at the whole scenario presented before him, if they had just passed out and Put here for a good rest, that would make sense, but this was sounding more and more like they were Kidnapped and put here intentionally.​


(Back! Sorry)

Charlotte hesitated for a long time before answering, trying to figure out the best way to word it. "charles and Monica... Aren't exactly your average dinner party hosts. Once you go to a party of theirs, you can't leave... And believe me, I've tried..." She explained, trailing off slightly at the end. She remained silent afterward, thinking about the other guests that attended the last party.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 7, 2015)

"What... what do you mean we can't leave?" Timmy asked this new girl. He had stayed silent until now out of fear, and had quietly observed everyone from his corner. "What kind of people are they?" He gulped, fearing the worst.


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

when did charlotte come? I don't believe i ever saw her form ; v ;; ))




*.:Ai:.*

She yawned quietly, glancing over to see her body spread on the hard
metal ground. Where was she? was this a dream? Ai stood up, she slipped through
the cell bars, it was quite simple considering she was really petite. There were 
cells, such as a jail. There seemed to be dry blood on some of the cell bars and grounds,
a chill went through her body. Ai continued to walk around, soon finding house guest and
the maid. "eh, Suzuya!" she shouted, this was the only ones name she had remembered,
she knew the maid but had no idea of her name, then the boy with the retched smell of trash on him, and Charlotte's face she didn't even recognize..​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"W-what d-do you mean, sir? I-I wouldn't tell anyone anything if you don't want me to..." I squeaked, flinching at his threat. _'W-what's he talking about?! What's obvious?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

(I joined earlier today, Lolipup and I had been talking about it via VM so I signed up. The character sheet is in the players spoiler in the first post )

Charlotte opened her mouth to respond to the boy who until then had been silent, though she shut it again, not sure what to say. _What do I say to explain without panicking everyone here? _She wondered. As she was about to reply, she heard someone call out Suzuya's name, and she turned to see who it was.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"_I've cut people up into little limbs before.... cut them fine so that no one would recognize them, I was praised for it by the one that killed my parents... praised so much that I came to enjoy *killing* others..." The boy whispered with a sickeningly delighted tone into Teela's ear, "shh..."_ he cooed. 

With a stroke of his hand to Teela's hair, the boy rose, his personality changing back to a bubbly and excited One as he raised his hand, posing a question to Charlotte. 
"Oh! then...we really were kidnapped?" he asked, before adding. "Because if we were... do you happen to Know for what purpose?" he finished with a smile, before spotting Ai, and waving his left arm at the girl. "oh Ai! welcome to our party~!" he chimed.
​


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Ai :.*


with a small gasp, she blinked, was he just joking? Trying to be funny? "party?"
she asked quietly, tilting her head in confusion. They were in *jail* and she
had even just heard Suzuya saying that they were kidnapped. Maybe he was
crazy. Ai slowly walked up to them. "Where are Monica and Charles?" she asked the guests, 
confused at the setting they were at. Did the people really keep a prison in
their home?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

"Kidnapping implies that they physically took people from somewhere. This is more like being held captive. But essentially yes," She told Suzuya. Charlotte paused, thinking about the second part of the question. "I'm not sure if there really is a purpose," She said after a while, "Besides entertainment for a twisted couple with way too much time and money on their hands..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

My eyes went wide as he whispered this. I felt my cheeks heat up as he stroked my silky, blonde hair, and looking down, I could see my hands were trembling. _'W-what's he doing to me... I feel something beside my greif... It's... nice...'_ I thought to myself, my hands moving up to my heart as a small smile appeared on my face.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"I haven't seen either of them since I woke up here, Charles and Monica are pretty much gone for all I Know~" Suzuya replied to Ai, before giving a matter of a fact nod towards Charlotte, contemplating their Current situation and the best solution to get out of this place before anything weird happened.

"I see...I see! in that case, something dreadfully twisted is going to happen to us if we stay in this mansion Too long, right? if so... shouldn't we be trying to escape right now?" The Albino simply asked, fiddling with a Lock of his white hair as he spoke.
​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2015)

"'Trying' being the key word here. It's not necessarily that simple... But yes, I suppose so." As she spoke, Charlotte couldn't help but wonder if the 'game' Charles and Monica had the guests play at the last party would be repeated or if they'd have something new to toy with their victims. She doubted the hosts were actually gone, and instead figured they'd just be waiting.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 7, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*
The girl had been gazing at the knife Suzuya had whipped out, her wide, red gaze gleaming with curiosity. There was old blood on that blade, old blood that must have belonged to a human. That was bad, right? Hurting people was bad... But Suzuya was her friend, and if her friend hurt people, it couldn't have been bad. It must have been good.
That was something she'd remember. If Suzuya could do it without feeling bad, then Koko could too.
She stood, dropping the empty cookie jar upon the floor to stare at Charlotte and then at Teela.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Even if it might not be simple... It's worth a try, I don't want to live here forever, Shinohara-san would Worry!" the boy chimed with glee, yet upon hearing the cookie jar drop, the boy let out a "oh!" and hurried Over to the discarded jar, picking it up, shaking it, and then even giving a giggle like some kid in a candy store might. 

"Oh my Koko, you found something good!" he praised, cracking open the jar by smashing it against the Table with a loud *CLSSSHHH!-* Before he started to pick up the cookies one by one, stuffing them Inelegantly into His dress pants pockets, and putting one in his mouth as he did so.

"Oh sorry..I should share, right? here you go." with that, he went over to Koko and put a cookie in her Mouth too, smiling and patting her head, though escaping was his main objective, passing up sweets was a Big no no in Suzuya's rule book.​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 7, 2015)

Timmy jumped as the cookie jar smashed. "I- I really don't think we should break things..." He mumbled, half to himself. He didn't want to actually anger their captors. Because if this is what they did when happy, Timmy shuddered imagining what they could do when mad.


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> *.: ??? :.*
> "I-it's fine..." The masked man muttered, soon stopping at a bookcase, he pulled one of the books and the Whole shelf moved aside to reveal a door, the man acted as if it was normal and gestured for Alice to go Down.
> "The restroom is down there.. I can accompany you further but I would prefer not going as I have much work to do." He lied through his teeth, the man simply wanted to get away before any of the victims noticed Him.​



Alice nodded. "Thank you. Do you mind waiting for me? I don't want to get lost on my way back to join the others after this." Alice watched the butler, slowly analyzing their appearance with her eyes. Why did it seem like they were nervous?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

"Your theory on my master and mistress being evil is wrong. The missus couldn't hurt a fly, and the master has made several large charity donations..." I murmured, staring at the ground.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 7, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

Koko giggled, eagerly clapping her hands together. It was easy for her to mold with his personality, except he definitely talked a lot more than she did, and that was okay to her. She took the cookie out of her mouth, a bite missing as she crunched on it, before she frowned and turned towards Timmy. With a little "nyeh!" sound, she stuck her tongue out towards him, not worried about angering the home owners. Those cookies were for her and Suzuya, so what's the problem with them eating a few.. or more?​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino gasped at Koko's actions, he could already tell he was going to like the girl to be around the Group. 
She seemed really playful and he enjoyed that in people, he smiled and patted Koko's head again to praise Her for good behavior as one would do to a pet, because after all The boy was quite eccentric.

"Tim....timo....timmy was it?" he said with uncertainty towards the homeless boy, "It's fine, it's fine~ here, You can have one too, you'll need your strength because we're about to escape now." Now coming closer to The boy,  The albino outreached a hand and offered the boy one of the cookies he acquired from the jar.

*.: ??? :.*

"N-....Yes, um yeah... I'll wait for you here, okay? just try to be fast and I'll be here." he felt bad, it was Weird but he felt really bad lying to the girl, the man in the mask sighed. gesturing for the girl to go down To the basement. "After you come back up, I'll show you the way back to your friends in the dinning Area....so don't...get lost, okay?" He said a little awkwardly, not sure how if he should converse with the Girl, after all. He was about to leave right when she went down to the prison area.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

"Thank you." She smiled a genuine smile. "You're too kind." She opened the door to where the bathroom was supposed to be and looked down the endless dark stairs, preparing herself to walk inside.

(Push her inside down the stairs please?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

Seeing the others occupied, I silently snuck out of the prison area. Seeing one of the masked men, I hurried up to him, pulling him behind a corner. "What are you doing here?" I hissed.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: ??? :.*

Giving Alice a light pat on the shoulder, he watched as she went down to where the others were kept, this Would be his chance to leave and make himself scarce before the games actually started-

Getting pulled back, he stayed quiet as he recognized the maid whom had grabbed him, simply saying 
"I am bringing the cattle back to it's pin, in other words...Charles is about to arrive, you should keep the Guests company, the game is about to start now." he answered void of emotion.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I let out a sigh of relief. "Do you know how she got out? Do you think she suspects anything? The 'cattle' are start to put together bits and peices. That prisoner from the last party told them about the master's game..." I told him, glancing back down the hallway towards the prison area. "Um... What's your name?" I asked, turning back towards the masked man.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"No... I was preparing the_ game_ as master told me to, I've already released the hounds.. but unfortunately I Stumbled into her along my way to report to our master. I was just as confused as you are now.." The man Mumbled, though at being asked he took a bow, giving his name to the maid. "I'm...Daniel, Daniel mayflower." 

"Now please....go get the guests and bring them here, the master should be here any minute.." he said in But a whisper, slowly fixing his mask and starting to walk off down the long and lonely hall, yet.... thoughts Of how pretty Alice was flooded his mind a little, he wasn't sure why, but he thought she was the most Pretty girl he had ever seen.

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Koko..." Suzuya started, "What is taking Teela so long? we're supposed to be heading out and escaping Now." the albino pouted, his cheeks puffing a little as he crossed his arms, it was true the eccentric boy ran Through a lot of emotions, but he wasn't above being very childish at times.

All the while, the boy was munching his cookie, offering yet another to Koko while he waited for everyone to Get ready to go.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I quickly ran back to the prison room. "S-sorry... I thought I h-heard something upstairs... J-just the wind, sir..." I lied, gently biting my lip as I bowed to him. "S-shall we go now?" I asked, my timidness returning.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 7, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

She blinked, looking at Suzuya with a little shrug. "Maybe they're preparing something fun, as an apology for what happened to us. After all, they could get in big trouble." Koko gladly took the cookie after finishing the first one, dusting the crumbs off of her hands. She stared at the door, waiting for Teela to return, before slowly looking around at the others. There was Mary, Charlotte, Timmy, Ai... that was all she knew for now. Then, of course, there was Suzuya, who she felt she got along best with, and that was fun! Koko liked fun things.
Her attention snapped back to Teela when she returned, pursing her lips in thought.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya acknowledged Teela's return with extending a cookie out to the girl, there was only a little bit left After all so.. it was better to finish them. "Here, you can have this, on the other hand... are we ready to go?" With this, he pulled on Koko's arm and started to guide her towards the exit, stopping by the staircase Briefly as he looked back at everyone, then to Teela. 

"Were you able to find anyone up there?" he questioned the maid, he was still a little suspicious of her, yet Not as much anymore. he stuffed the last cookie he had into his pocket for safe keeping, and prepared Himself for what he might see up there...he had a somewhat unpleasant feeling about what he would find, And he wasn't sure why but his adoptive father always did tell him to follow his gut. 

_(Pssst guys.... should we continue or wait till tomorrow for everyone else? D; ) _​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

[We should continue]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

_(Umm~ ummm~ I'm going to continue just until Charles explains the rules, that way we can just play the exciting part tomorrow, cause honestly I'm getting a little tired and want to leave a chance for the others to catch up. <3 that sound good?)​_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I stiffened up a bit as he held out the cookie. "I-I'm sorry... I'm here to serve you guys, not for you to serve me..." I murmured, looking away. "As for your question, no one was up there. It was just the wind. This is a very old house, so the floors and such may make noises..." I bit my lip as I said this. "S-shall we get going then?"


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 7, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

Koko grabbed his arm in response, the maid's timidness making Koko slightly nervous. She could just feel that whatever was awaiting them would be unpleasant, and, though she adjusted herself to feign confidence, she was quivering slightly, hoping that if Suzuya noticed, he wouldn't comment. This whole situation was eating away at her, this was the first time she had ever been out of her bedroom and as soon as she was allowed, something bad happened. Her mother would _never_ let her out again when she found out about this.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Alice gasped as the wind was knocked out of her. She tumbled down the stairs and landed with a loud thud at the bottom. She held her head and felt a bit of warm, crimson blood flow out of her forehead. She muttered, "Damn it. I should have known he'd do that..."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Yeah...lets go!" Suzuya answered Teela, the albino trying to act cheery as he was before even though deep Down he couldn't shake the feeling of something terrible awaiting them at the top of the stairs, nevertheless He guided Koko up the stairs with him, and gestured for Teela to follow, his adoptive father had taught him Better to know that they should all stay close together if something truly was up there ready to tear them to Shreds, though instead of fear, the boy was smiling. almost looking excited to see what exactly_ was _up there.

"Maybe we're going to die, right when we reach the top...someone will impale us with a spear." he mumbled Mostly to himself, though his voice sounded ecstatic, almost as if he was _daring_ someone to try that.

*.: Charles :.*

As if the devil himself had called it, once the group finally reached the top of the staircase it was revealed That none other than the Master of this mansion had been waiting for them, the tension they faced whence They caught sight of him felt like that of the end of some RPG game, all they could do was prepare Themselves for mystery and disaster as the boss bared down on them with his full strength, sadly however... this was no game, This was the real deal and the air felt thick, almost as if you could cut it with a knife.

"So you finally decided to join me...I was growing bored of waiting for you wretched cattle," the man Scoffed, the situation only getting worse as a shiny metal object was then pointed straight towards the Group, it was a shotgun, Charles loaded a barrel into the round. 

"So you don't try anything funny, as I have something just brilliant to announce to you... A game is about to Take place, right here, right in this mansion!" The man sneered down upon the guests, his facial features Showing that of some kind of twisted joy.

"You all are going to play a game...a very splendid game, you see, I've bolted shut all possible exits to this Mansion, this is now a closed space if you will, there is no way in or out without my set of keys, the locks Are too strong for any tool or brute force, so don't even try unless you are foolish enough to sacrifice a Finger, or your own arms from the strain it would take upon your muscles. " he paused, 

Looking at the three in front of him, he began to explain further. "The game has now begun, so I want you All to take it very seriously if you want to live.. that being said, I've set up traps around the mansion, pitfalls Into a shallow hole filled to the brim with iron spikes, rabid guard dogs running lose that I haven't fed in _ Weeks, _Poisoned food and Edible food mixed together so you won't know even be able to figure out the Difference, and don't say it won't matter because you won't eat it, cattle always gets hungry, and if you Don't want to starve well... it will be all up to luck when you choose to eat the right non poisoned products, If you guess wrong, your insides will begin to burst one by one until your body can't withstand it.. " 

The man grinned, adding in his final, most effective challenge. 

"And if you somehow survive all of that ... I have placed trained Serial killers that I have personally paid Plenty of cash to have no remorse in killing all of you cattle... Now, finally if you want to escape this Mansion and survive, The objective is to kill me... but that wouldn't be fun if it was so simple, no? I want You to play the game and find me, I will be hidding somewhere within this mansion, a place that will be Hard to find, yet simple in a way that will drive you all mad, I will give hints and tips to where I will be to the Ones I _favour_ if you do terrible deeds and show your inhumanity, I might just let you advance further in The game.. not that you will win, I've had this game several times before and no one has ever even found Me, so I have enough confidence that I will live this time as well " Charles finished. 

Though by now the man known as Charles was trembling with anticipation, all too soon he suddenly flung His arms to his sides as he shouted "Now then! SHOW ME HOW *DISGUSTING *YOU CATTLE CAN TRULY BE!!" with that, he began to laugh, quickly pointing the shotgun towards the group once more so they wouldn't try anything funny.

_( IF THIS IS BAD I'M SORRY, I'm really tired, I'll edit it later if I need to. xP you guys can reply with your responses if you want, but don't go further then that till tomorrow~ that way I can go to bed and we can wait for the other players. ^^ )_

​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I stared up at Charles, my face flooded with false fear and disparity. I started to bite my lip so hard again, it started to bleed. "M-master Charles..." I quietly whimpered, not looking up at him as I tried to hide a small grin from the group.


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Alice looked up from the bottom of the staircase and listened to Charles' announcement. _'That filthy b*stard. How could he?'_ Alice's vision wavered as she held her hand tightly to her forehead, blood spilling between her fingers. She needed to find something to stop the bleeding and soon. Alice wasn't the type of person who was good at dealing with wounds. A small cut could be serious if not treated right away.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

_(*UPDATE! *I ADDED THE KILLERS SECTION TO THE FIRST PAGE, PLEASE GO READ IF YOU LIKE. <3
On the other hand, goodnight guys~ I'll be back tomorrow. <3 )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 7, 2015)

[Night. Try to get on early!]


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

_ahh too fast replying, can't read this much ahha 

ill try to catch up soon ))_


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

_(Eeep sorry! It's just so fun that I can't help but write a lot, this RP is like a book and honestly I love it. <3 <3

On the other hand, I would love to RP so is anyone on right now?? ^^ )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[I am. Just looking at possible weapons for Teela. So far, the Blunderbuss is top on my list]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> [I am. Just looking at possible weapons for Teela. So far, the Blunderbuss is top on my list]


_ (Ah, are you going to make her into one of the killers?~ <3 though I think the blunderbuss is very chic and looks like a nice weapon for her. ^^ )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[Maybe. For now, I think it's just an idea for her defense. I'm also looking into chain weapons. Though she may side with the killers. Depends how the game goes]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

_(It's good for her to have a weapon~ <3 though, I'm actually debating on giving everyone something to defend themselves with... I'm not sure if we should do that now, or like have them find a room with equipment, where they all choose a weapon? D; )_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 8, 2015)

I WANT TO PLAY ;-;


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

(Hello <3 Just posting Charlotte's response to the game as I fell asleep last night >_<)

Charlotte stood at the back of the group of people. She hadn't listened to everything Charles said; she didn't need to, she'd heard it all before. Though her facial expression seemed calm, her trembling gave away her tru feelings on the situation. She was terrified of what would happen, she didn't want to have to experience the whole thing for a second time. She'd already witnessed people, her friends even, dying due to this ridiculous game. Knowing what the overall outcome would be made it even worse than the first time, as she was expecting things to turn disastrous but couldn't do very much to prevent it.

She glanced around at the others, gauging their reaction to Charle's soliloquy. The maid, Teela, looked shocked to learn of her master's intentions. Which implied that she wasn't in on it and could hopefully be trusted to help the group.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I WANT TO PLAY ;-;


 (_ OMG, hi. xP go ahead and fill out the form and send it to me in a pm then hun. ^^ 

Also I know you are excited but please refrain from speaking without these speech bubbles, it keeps it where I can turn this into a story afterwards. ^^ 

OH GUYS, btw, I'm actually planning on turning this into a full little fiction for everyone to have a copy when it's finished. <3 
ALSO, TheCreeperHugs go right ahead~ I'm going to start this soon again. ^^ I'm just eating breakfast first <3)_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[Alrighty. Oh, what do you guys think about a kyoketsu-shouge? It looks pretty! ^-^ But not so deadly, I'm afraid...]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

_(Oh wow, the Kyoketsu-shouge looks really traditional and cute~ <3 though it looks like it would have flaws if you were up against someone skilled with a bigger or long ranged weapon.. D:

I think Suzuya is probably just going to be using his Knives, but I'm not opposed to giving him a scythe later on~)_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[I think a double bladed scythe would suit him best. Since Teela is small and light, she's able to move fast. Maybe a hand claw... So many choices! I just don't want to use modern weapons, since they have very few flaws. Flaws are good in roleplaying]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

_(Maybe~ I was thinking a traditional blood red scythe with like a notched curve in the middle of the blade <3 
though I agree, Flaws are really nice~ that's another reason Suzuya's signature weapon is his knives, they are effective but really small... so he has to be careful due to how close he has to get with them. ^^

As for a scythe when he gets it later on, it will be really heavy so it will be hard for him to balance due to how slender and short he is. <3 )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[Have you heard of the anime Soul Eater? Theres this weapon called the Death Lantern. If you could, can I get your opinion on it?  ]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

_(Sorry hun~ ;w; I've never watched that and it's not coming up on google search so I can't really see it~~

On the other hand, since me, you, and TheCreeperHugs is on, shall we continue for a little bit? <3 )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[Yes, lets!]


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

He had followed the others up the stairs. And Timmy stood there, shocked as Charles explained his "fun" little game. He had been forced into some shady stuff, living on the streets. he's gotten into plenty of fights. But this thing really took the cake. This man was insane! What was he thinking! Timmy's eyes narrowed as he said no-one could break out. Unless you wanted to lose an arm. He flexed his metal fingers, that had already been done long ago for him. Timmy flinched every time he was called "cattle". It truly highlighted how this man thought of the lot of them. Nothing more than animals for his own amusement. At Charles' last words, Timmy looked at everyone else, awaiting their actions.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Listening closely to Charles explaining everything, by the point Charles had finished his little explanation of This killing game, The albino's hands were visibly shaking, but somehow they didn't look to be shaking from Fear, at one glance at the boy it was hard to sum up what exactly he was feeling, as Suzuya's current expression was hard to read.. his features were twisted in what looked to be thought, excitement, and perhaps a little anticipation.

"Can...can we start now?" He eagerly asked, suddenly taking one step forward even though the shotgun Was pointed right at them, he stopped soon however, knowing his limits and how close would be alright and Not alright. 
"I want to kill you... no, I'll make sure I'm the one to kill you, because it's alright, right? It's self defense, We're being held captive by you, so once I slit your throat.." The boy giggled, pausing before he continued. "It will be self defense! I...I've always wanted to kill someone without getting in trouble, always, always, Always _ALWAYS_..." The boy started to chant in a excited tone as if he were having a psychosis fit, raising his Trembling hands to touch his face, he could feel the blood rushing from his fingertips and the way they Shook only made the boy smirk with sick pleasure, he was now also looking forward to this game.

*.: Charles :.*

The man merely scoffed, looking upon all of the reactions he was receiving as they varied from person to Person.
Some were gazing upon him with disgust, some were showing him their humanity and fear, and some were Simply losing it, perhaps as excited as he was to start his favorite game..

"I'm going to leave now, You may prepare however you want and explore the mansion, I've hidden weapons And tools around each and every room as well, so you do have a way of defending yourselves against what Horrors are lurking within this game, what awaits you in the darkness is no laughing matter, so please do Try your best to survive.... I'll be growing bored if no one poses a challenge for me." He coldly remarked, Before slowly, ever so slowly the man began to back away into the darker halls of the mansion. watching so No one made a move to follow him, that would be cheating after all, they were to find him after he would Hide, not Before. 

"Now then...I shall take my leave, please do try to impress me.." and with that, Charles snuck away and out Of sight, leaving the guests and maid behind. 
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Oi... He has finally lost it..." I murmured walking up behind Suzuya. Placing a hand on his shoulder, I turned to the others. "I've explored this house many times, and I should know which rooms may contain... torture devices... In the meantime, wwe should split up in pairs, try to get as much info as possible. We need weapons too, so if you find anything, we should meet back up here in two hours. If one group doesn't come back, we all go search for them." I explained, biting my lip a tad bit, not seeming to be freaked out by this game of his. "If he wants us to play this as a game, then we should..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte was still trembling, though she had calmed down slightly since Charles' speech. She figured that she'd survived before, so there isn't really a reason she couldn't do the same again.Escaping was another matter altogether, however. She looked to Teela, who had suggested they split up into pairs. "If we're splitting up... Shouldn't we divide the mansion into sections so we don't overlap? Then we can search with more efficiency."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Yes, but we should only stay on this floor for now. Or at least try to..." I murmur, staring at the ground. "Um... I-I think Suzuya and I should pair up. If not, he'd be running around trying to destroy everything, and eventually get lost."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Barely registering the hand placed upon his shoulder, the boy continued to have his giggle fit. oh so pleased With the outcome of this party, he was actually happy he attended now, it would be worthwhile to come to This place because he could actually KILL someone without getting in any trouble, no one would mind Either, How perfect this place was!

However, he also had to play the game if he wanted to receive the prize at the end. 
"In that case, in that case! I want to search the north side of the mansion.. I don't know what rooms they Have here, so I'll simply go that way and see what I find~" Suzuya spoke with excitement,

Raising his shaking hand to point towards the north hallway, the halls in general outside of the confined Space they were just in consisted of four separate paths, The east pathway that led to the dinning area, the One north would be going back to the lobby, the one south would lead them to the storage and excess guest Rooms, and finally the west hall would led to the ballroom along with connecting to more chambers of the House, it was hard to tell but from the way Charles was acting... 
There was probably a torture room down One of the paths as well, then again the possibilities of what kind Of rooms they would find is endless when Considering Charles sick way of thinking.

​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I stared down the hallway he was pointing at. "W-would it be fine if I were to go with you, mister Suzuya?" I asked, my voice sounding timid, but my face was devoid of expressions.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte glanced around at the other people. Suzuya and Teela were the only people she'd really spoken to, and they were pairing up together, so she would have to pair with someone else. She didn't really know anyone else so it didn't really matter who she went with, so she decided to wait rather than approach someone. She'd probably just end up going with whoever was left at the end, unless someone else approached her instead.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

Timmy was lost in thought, formulating any possible escape route he could. First thing to try would obviously just be a window. Charles never said that metal arms couldn't break through. Next would be... well... playing the game. Timmy gulped. He was nervous, he had never actually killed anyone before. He'd been involved in some shady things, but never murder. Though, was it really murder? Timmy continued thinking.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Seeing Charlotte reluctant to speak to the others, I gave her a small smile. "M-miss Charlotte, you can come with us if you want. We do have an odd number of people, so I'm sure I'd be okay. Besides, you've survived the games, so you must be good at fighting. I have no experience, so I'm only useful as a map." I giggled, biting my lip a bit when I said I had no experience in fighting.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

As Charlotte looked around the group, her eye caught one boy in particular that she hadn't paid very much attention to up until then. He had metal arms, an unusual sight that set him apart from the others. And rather than being panicked by the situation, he appeared deep in thought. Despite not planning to aproach anyone to form a pair, she debated talking to him. He seemed to be thinking hard, likely abot what to do and how to escape. Just as she was abut to walk over to him, Teela's voice caught her atention and she turned to face her. "Oh, uh, I'm actually not really a good fighter. It was kinda just luck that I survived the first time, to be honest..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Hmm... Bad karma you ended up in the game, but good karma allowed you to win..." I murmured to myself. "W-wait a minute... If you won the game, then why isn't Charles dead?" I asked, confusion appearing on my face.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah? ah? I don't mind if anyone wants to come with me, but I would rather that they can keep up~" Suzuya Chimed in reply to Teela, honestly he was hoping Koko would come find him later on due to their similarities, It would be fun that way.

"Timmy, timmy was it? you should speak up, if you're left all behind well..." Suzuya smirked, continuing With "Someone might kill you... and you wouldn't want that, would you? why don't you team up with Charlotte?" The boy suggested, Charlotte looked shy and he wasn't sure that she could just ask someone to Team up, on the other hand, he also didn't mind if the girl tagged along with him and Teela, he did't mind Anyone tagging along as long as they didn't hinder him or slow him down, his eyes were set on the prize, The albino absently licked his lips at the thought of his cold blade against Charles throat. ​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"I didn't win, I just survived... It got down to just me, and I guess he could tell that I didn't pose a threat to him on my own, so it wasn't fun for him any more. So he ended it. But I couldn't leave, or I'd tell the police what he did," Charlotte explained. Though she wasn't sure herself why he didn't just kill her, since it would have been more convenient than holding her hostage there. The only explaination she cold come up with was that it would make the current game more interesting to have a survivor in it.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Huh, what? Charlotte?" Timmy started, jumping a bit as Suzuya's voice interrupted his thoughts. He looked around. "Uh, wh-which one of you is Charlotte, exactly?" He asked, clearly having not payed much attention to names earlier. He flexed his fingers nervously. "And kill me? I... please don't..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Don't worry. I'm very fast, mister Suzuya." I stated. "Shall we start now? The sooner we leave, the sooner we can end this game." I added, biting my lip slightly. Bending down, I pulled the dagger out of my boot. "Does anyone need this?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte turned as se heard her name mentioned by the boy with the metal arms that she was looking at earlier. "That's me," She said, before pausing for a few moments. "Should we... uh.. Pair up..?" She added.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Then you can come with me, Teela!" The albino responded to Teela with glee, his hands slowly starting to Stop shaking as he slowly composed himself, following with "No, I have plenty! so I won't need any silly Things like that." Suzuya simply stated, giving a wave of his hand to reject the dagger Teela brought out.

His ears catching something good however, the albino giggled to himself and cooed "oh my~" At the way Charlotte asked Timmy to team up with her, it almost sounded as if she was asking him out on a date, and Being how childish Suzuya was, he couldn't help but let out the little tease.​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Yeah, if everyone else is." He walked over to her. "My name's Timmy, in case you didn't get that earlier. And uh, we'll h-head west, then? If that's alright I mean..." He had a sort of determined look on his face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"Yeah, uh, sure," Charlotte replied. It didn't really matter which direction they went, all were potentially just as deadly, so she was fine with going west. "Nice to meet you, Timmy..." She glanced towards Suzuya and Teela. "Are we meeting up back here later?" She asked, resisting the urge to add 'If we're alive then' on the end.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"You guys should take this then." I murmured to Timmy and Charlotte. "It's only going to slow me down." I smiled, pressing the handle of the blade into Charlotte's hands. "We should each try to meet back here in two hours max." I said, then turned back to Suzuya. "Shall we make our leave then?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Alice looked up from the bottom of the staircase and listened to Charles' announcement. _'That filthy b*stard. How could he?'_ Alice's vision wavered as she held her hand tightly to her forehead, blood spilling between her fingers. She needed to find something to stop the bleeding and soon. Alice wasn't the type of person who was good at dealing with wounds. A small cut could be serious if not treated right away.



Alice called up from her position at the bottom of the stairs, "Is there a medical kit up there? Or should I just wait down here for you guys?" Her voice was starting to come out a bit weak and she started to feel a bit light-headed too.

(Can someone help? I messed up by making her get injured so early on. XD )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Yes ma'am! I'm ready whenever you ar-" Cutting off his sentence, Suzuya blinked a couple times in Confusion as he heard Alice's voice coming from the bottom of the stairs, he had completely forgotten she Fell down there..

Cupping his hands around his mouth, he shouted down the stairs so the injured girl could hear. "Ah, hi Alice! I have something that might help!" with that, Suzuya hurried down the steps to where the girl was Lying, rustling into his pants pocket for his stitches, he began to work on the girl before she could even Protest, humming as he started to sew up the wounds with red fine lace as a professional might, he was Surprisingly good at the patchwork, and after he was finished with his handy work, he called up to Teela. "Correction!~ now I'm ready!" he chimed.

_(There you go hunny, now you can come along. ^^ ) _​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Alice ran her fingers over the stitches, surprised at how soft they felt. She looked at Suzuya and gratefully said, "Thanks. I'll try to stick with the group from now on if that's okay with you guys." She awkwardly laughed and pulled out her notepad to read what she had written about the mansion so far. Luckily, her handwriting was legible and no blood drops had stained the sheets.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"A-alright... Is... Is she o-okay...?" I called down to him, staring at the stairs, thinking there could be a trap in one of the steps. "Should I come down there?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte examined the dagger she'd been given. She didn't particularly like it, the blade was small so it would mean haing to get very close to someone to use it, a thought which didn't appeal to her. But it was bettrr than bothing, so she accepted it, thanking the maid. She then turned back to Timmy. "Should we go now..?"


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Y-Yeah, let's head off. And don't worry, I can fight. These hands pack quite a punch." He said, holding up his fists. Still, he gulped nervously. He may be an unwanted street rat, but he still didn't want to die.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"I kinda suck at fighting, but I was lucky enough to survive this before, so hopefully I can do it again," Charlotte replied, as sue set off down the western hallway. She walked cautiously, wary that Charles could, and would, booby trap almost anything and everything. Although she was scared of dying herself, what scared her most was the thought of seeing the oher prople die. Just like last time.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"her?" Suzuya gave a blank expression as he pointed to Alice, before he smiled and gave a fast nod. 
"She's fine, I've stitched her all up nice and new, it's really pretty lace too, so I think she likes it." Looking Towards Alice to confirm this, the Albino cupped a hand to her ear and whispered. _"You do like it, right?.."_

Though, they really should get moving, and with this in mind he helped Alice up and began trotting up the Stairs with the injured girl. he felt like she might need to be protected so bringing her to the group would be Better than leaving her all alone, she was a easy target and he could always use her as bait if need be, 
The thought caused him to ask a seemingly innocent question of her. "Alice, Alice, want to come with me And Teela?"
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

"Oh, sure. That would be nice." Alice faked a smile. If she joined their group, she'd be able to gather more information on her surroundings and she'd also have a bit more protection should anything go wrong. This would work out quite well for her. If Charles wanted to present them with a challenge, then Alice would play along and Alice would try her best to win. She hid her notepad in her pocket once again and said, "Well, we should be getting on our way then."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Aie. Lets go." I murmured, turning to walk down the hallway, keeping a steady pace.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Yes miss Teela~" Suzuya spoke in a sing song voice, following after the girl with Alice in tow. 

The albino figured that going back to the lobby would be the best choice after all, it was big enough that There was bound to be someone waiting for them there, and if not. there would be some kind of lead to Where Charles went, or even better weapons for the group, either way he was certain there should be Something there.

_(I'm making a quick layout of the mansion that I'll be posting on the first page for everyone. <3 )_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[Alright, thanks]
"You shouldn't call me 'miss'. I'm of lower ranking than you are, sir." I said, glancing over my shoulder at the boy. "And if you guys see anything useful, make sure you grab it." I murmured, before freezing as I heard the floor creek below my feet. Looking down, I saw a small nail, party buried under the carpet. "Stop..." I warned the others, taking a slow step backwards.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"How do you think would be the best way to do this?" Charlotte asked after a while. "Should we just work our way through the rooms or go in one specific room..?" She glanced down the hallway, looking the doors leading to other rooms. She was surprised they hadn't came across any traps yet, though it was only a matter of time.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Maybe we should just go through every room? I mean, I don't think he'd be here. But we might find better weapons." Timmy said. Slowly, he proceeded down the hallway, eyes scanning for any traps.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"But Shinohara-san said to always dress ladies with Miss, why does it bother you so much, Miss Teela?" 
The boy teased, he wanted to annoy the girl just a little bit if he could. though he stopped short at the Warning. 
Soon his eyes widening in excitement once he saw the nail "ah, ah! it looks like things are finally about to Get fun.. Are there traps ahead, do you think??" He questioned the maid, a grin upon his lips as he readied himself.
_
(GUYS I FINISHED THE NASTY LOOKING MAP. x'D Give a second and I'll post it. )_​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

(Hooray! Map <3)


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 8, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

The female stared blankly as the teams departed, shocked that she could be so invisible to them. She was alone now, alone to fend for herself in this mansion. Alone as she always had been. With a growl, she turned off in a direction she hadn't seen any of the others go, storming throughout the hallways. If there were traps, she didn't care. She just wanted to find something sharp so she could release her anger. She even half hoped she'd run across one of the trained serial killers just to get a weapon.
_I'm going to win this alone._​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Alice smiled to herself. If there were traps, that would surely make the game more interesting. Alice would get bored if this game were to be too easy. She started to wonder about something. Would there only be one winner allowed or could she be allowed to have alliances? Just to be safe, she should keep whatever information she finds out, to herself. She can't let someone else beat her. No, she wouldn't let that happen.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[Ack! I'm soooo sorry! I forgot Koko... *feels the shame*]


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 8, 2015)

_(Thanks ;v; )_


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

(I think there are more people hanging around that haven't replied to splitting up yet? ;u; )


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 8, 2015)

_(It's okay, I control a killer too so I won't be playing completely alone.)_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"Yeah, good idea," Charlotte replied. She was still being overly cautious, looking out for any traps, but that didn't protect her from her own clumsiness. Or undone shoe laces. The laces on one of her boots had come undone, and a few feet from the closest door, she tripped on the loose laces.

(Sorry I'm replying slowly, I'm have stuff to do irl so I'm trying (And kinda failing) to multitask.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Mister Suzuya... W-we forgot about miss Koko... You two keep going, I'm going to go find her. She must be terrified with being all alone!" I exclaimed, quickly darting back down the way we came. Once back at the section where the four hallways met, I looked around, trying to find her. Deciding on going to the south hall, I ran down it, softly calling out her name. "Miss Koko?" I gasped as I ran into a tall man, probably one of the assassins.
[Anyone with one of the male assassins can reply please ^-^ ]


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Charlotte! Are you alright?" Timmy asked, bending over slightly and holding out a hand to help her up. "What happened?" He asked.
(omg sorry my replies are getting so short, I'll try and make them longer)


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Ai :.*

Sighing, Ai shuffled her feet silently, staring at the ground. She watched
as they got into groups, scared to be alone when realizing she didn't have
a partner. Honestly, she had no hope in herself. She thought she'd die,
she'd die right away, at least that's what she thought, though she didn't
say it aloud. The petite female huffed, pushing her dark brown- almost black
hair out of her eyes.









_sorry for not replying. I know being an admin means I should be replying a lot or something like that but the replies are just soo fast ))_​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"Oww..." She muttered, pushing herself up. She took Timmy's hand to make it easier to get up. "Sorry... I tripped on my shoe laces..." She replied quietly. That would soon result in another bruise or two to accompany the dozens she already had on her arms as a result of her clumsiness. She quickly retied her lace. "...I'm not even safe from my shoes, how did I manage to survive the last game...?" She thought out loud.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Wait! I can't leave Koko..." Suzuya mumbled, disappointed with himself, he somehow thought the girl would follow him just like a puppy would, feeling ashamed of himself the albino ran off in a random direction, he felt like she might be this way...though she wasn't exactly sure why, "koko! koko-sannn!~" he called out as he ran, remembering he had an extra cookie in his pocket, he decided he would save the cookie for his little friend.

_(sorry for short replies, getting the map finished. <3 )_
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Alice watched Suzuya run off too. She decided to stay where she was until the two came back. She didn't want them to grow suspicious of her should she disappear. She found a chair nearby and sat down, watching her surroundings, while she waited.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"It's alright." Timmy said, pulling to help her up faster. "Uh, if you don't mind me asking, how did you even survive the last game?" Timmy asked. "And, do you think we should check out this room?" He said, pointing to the one Charlotte had fallen in front of.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

_(EVERYONE IS SPLITTING UP AND I'M SCARED /Die

I finished the layout, it's on the first page, I'll be editing it accordingly as we go along. <3 )_


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> _(EVERYONE IS SPLITTING UP AND I'M SCARED /Die
> 
> I finished the layout, it's on the first page, I'll be editing it accordingly as we go along. <3 )_



(I love the layout. <3 )


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 8, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

She turned her head, hearing her name echoing in two different voices. One was a female, and the other she recognized as Suzuya. She scowled, reaching down to tear a nail from the floorboards, glancing at its rustyness. She had dug it up using her fingernails and was now bleeding from underneath them. Koko quickly put the makeshift weapon away into her sleeve, heading towards the direction of Suzuya's voice.​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"Honestly I have no idea... I think a lot of it is purely down to luck," Charlotte said. Cautiously, she pushed open the door and scanned the room for any immediate threats as she continued. "Things happened, people... Friends... died, but nothing fatal ever happened to me... It eventually got to where I was the only one left, then the game stopped. Presumably because Charles didn't find it fun any more with just one person who didn't pose a threat..."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya was honestly puzzled, he felt like Koko might be this way, but he was having trouble finding her.. And she wasn't coming at being called? hopefully she wasn't too upset, he didn't really want to be scolded Even though he kind of deserved it.. ugh, candy is better than scolding.

"Koko! koko sannnnn! are you this way?~" He called out to the darkness, aimlessly walking down the hall Until-
He slipped, his eyes widened and he....just slipped, the floor gave out from underneath suzuya, his body Feeling light as he fell downwards, the floor he had been walking on turned out to be a trap door, and Underneath the albino lay a fresh pit of iron spikes, ready to impale his body, he wasn't even sure if he Could react in time, letting out a squeal as he reached and grabbed, clawing and trying everything he could To grab something, anything before he reached what awaited him below!-

Thankfully, his luck kicked in and he had a filmsy hold of one of the tattered wood flooring that had broke From underneath him, hanging on for dear life as he gulped. "This is...not what I was hoping for..." he Nervously giggled, closing his eyes as he awaited the worst.

_(Thank you myst. ;w;
Also guys~ as shown here, you can make your own traps if you want to. <3 )_
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

(ignore)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Looking up to see who I ran into, I saw two men, one who I reconised as Dylan. I narrowed my eyes at the strange as I reached into a pocket, sliding on a small gold glove on with snakes etched into it. The glove covered my entire hand, along with all of my fingers, the tips ending in a sharp point, almost like claws.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

_(I'M GONNA DIE, KOKO SAVE ME. ;w;

ALSO who is Dylan- do you mean Daniel, honey?? </3 _)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"I... wow. I'm sorry that happened to you." Timmy said, remarking mostly on how her friends had died at the hands of these insane people. Timmy followed after her.

(Also I'm assuming that the room we're heading into is the storage room. Pardon me if that's wrong)

"This... This just looks like storage." Timmy said, walking forward. "Quick. Search around and see if there's any weapons." He siad, beginning to dig through a box.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

[Agh... I'm so bad at names... I'm reading this book where one of the main characters is named Dylan... XD I would edit, but my DS won't allow me. Just assume it's Daniel]


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte walked to one of the boxes and started rummaging. There wasn't much of any interest, much less any weapons. She moved on to another box, and then a third, with still no success. "Any luck?" She asked after a while.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"I found dinner knives, but that's about ooo-" Timmy started, before stopping and pulling out a large steak knife. "This might work?" He said, half asking. "There's a few more in here, do you want another knife?" He asked, spinning the knife around to hold the handle out to Charlotte.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 8, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

Koko stared down the hall, narrowing her gaze as if deciding if it were really Suzuya or if it was a trap set up by Charles. Knowing she'd prefer not to risk it, she bolted down the hallway, daintily stepping around anything that appeared suspicious. Before she knew it, she had to skid to a clumsy stop, gasping at the sight of the horrible torture trap in front of her. As she thought, her friend had fallen into it, but she was glad to see he had grabbed onto a ledge and held on for his life.
"Suzuya-chan!"
She offered her hand out towards him and grabbed his wrist, using all her might to try and pull him onto the stable floor.​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"Thanks," Charlotte replied, taking the knife. It still wasn't exactly the best weapon, but it seemed better than the dagger, and the handle was a little easier to grip. "When we meet back up with the others we should tell them there's stuff in here." In the bottom of the box she had just been looking in, she spotted a long coil of rope. She pulled it out, deciding to keep it on her in case it ever came in handy.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Alright, where should we go next?" Timmy asked. Nodding at her grabbing the rope, he opened the door again and walked back out into the hallway. "It looks like there's another doorway, and then a hallway to the left." He reported to her.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Hearing his name being called, Suzuya slowly opened his eyes. "Ah, Koko-san!" he chimed merrily, as if he Wasn't hanging on for dear life onto a ledge of broken floorboard. "I'm so glad to see you, I thought you Would follow me but when I looked behind me, you weren't there.." He mumbled a little disappointed, he did Imagine the girl would follow him, actually. for some weird reason he didn't doubt she would, so when He didn't see the girl behind him, it made him pout a little.

Noticing her arm outreached to him, Suzuya gulped and quickly reached for his free arm, grabbing Koko's Wrist with his hand and pulling himself up, at the exact same moment the floorboard finally gave out, the Wood splitting and breaking against the iron spikes with multiple sounds of_ CLSHH _and _TSCHK-_ "Ah...almost, almost! I almost died~" Suzuya said with glee, though in all honesty he was scared... he didn't Like that he had almost gotten impaled with that dangerous trap.. however, just seeing Koko safe made him Feel content for some reason. 

*.: Daniel :.*

Daniel was taking his time, reading a book about mary and her little lamb, flipping through the pages as he Was a quick reader.

"Someone has finally arrived, Jasper... It's our maid, but she looks quite defiant, should we deal with her?" The man in the mask was talking to someone else in the room, all the while he calmly read his book. 
"You know... this mary character seems to really hate her lamb, she doesn't take very good care of it, and Thus loses it in the end." with that, he closed his book, slowly arising from the chair he was sat in. 

"Teela...why are you here?" he questioned, though he knew the answer, she was probably rebelling and Trying to find some kind of retribution by saving the guests, how pitiful.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper grinned. "Finally, I was growing a bit impatient waiting for this little game of ours to begin. And are you really reading children's books?" Jasper grabbed the book and glanced at the cover. "Have you gone soft, Daniel? We're killers. You shouldn't be filling your mind with such fluff."

Jasper greeted Teela. "Good evening, Miss. Did you make sure no one was following you before you came here?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte followed him back into the hallway. She looked towards the next door. "Should we see what's in there?" After a moment, she added," We should be careful, there are bound to be traps around here. It's surprising we haven't found any already..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"I wanted to lead this one named Koko to a trap, but I kinda lost her. If I killed Alice and Suzuya, she would know for sure I did it. She doesn't seem to be the gullible type, unlike the others in their group." I replied, letting out a breath I was holding once I relised it was them. "I wish I was part of the last game... It would be so much easier..." I murmured, staring at Jasper. "And I'm not your maid. I'm the master's maid..." I added, crossing my arms.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper smugly replied, "You're still a maid. You can't change your career. Maids will always remain below the average citizen. You'll just have to learn to deal with it. You did know what you were getting into when you signed up, didn't you?"


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

(Hey, I've been at my friends for the past day, and I won't be home for another hour or so! Sorry for being so inactive.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Of course I did! And I didn't have much say when my fate was sealed right in front of me. It was either this, or an adoptive family. And as I recall, you're a butler, so we're of the same rank." I grinned as I walked up to him, tapping his nose with my gloved hand as I said the last sentence.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

The masked man frowned as Jasper's comment, he would have to talk to the other in private later about Insulting one of his favorite books, sure..it was childish, but it was still a great read.

"So what you're saying... is that you failed?" He murmured, oddly enough Daniel visibly winced at the Mention of killing Alice, though it wasn't really noticeable so one would have to be watching the boy closely To even realize it. 

"You might be new here, but failing to kill your first target is truly pitiful.." Daniel added, frowning at Teela With disappointment.

_(Ima reply just with Daniel until Wolfy comes back. <3 

Also it's okay beardo~)_​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper grimaced. "I'd like to cut that grin off your face but Charles wouldn't allow it. And remember, you're a _lady_. Women are meant to be seen and not heard. Don't forget."

(Wow... he's a bit sexist...)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Yeah I know, "lucky" us, I guess" Timmy said, making air quotes. He carefully stepped forward, placing his hand upon the wall as he did so.

The wall under his hand depressed and a spike jabbed down into the mechanisms of his hand. Anyone with a real hand would have gotten skewered through the palm. But with a hard *clack* the spike did nothing more than trap him.

"Gah! Charlotte! Help!" He said, trying to pull his hand free.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Oh yes! I'm just a mere little girl! Ahh look, I'm wearing a dress and some pretty shoes!" I said in a singsong voice, faking a smile, which instantly vanished. "If we had more than four killers, I would cut your face off!" I threatened. "And I did not fail at killing them. I'm just allowing them a false sense of security in the area. If they die off to quickly, then Charles won't be pleased." I corrected Daniel.

[I find sexist people to be funny. So I am not offended.]

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh yes! I'm just a mere little girl! Ahh look, I'm wearing a dress and some pretty shoes!" I said in a singsong voice, faking a smile, which instantly vanished. "If we had more than four killers, I would cut your face off!" I threatened. "And I did not fail at killing them. I'm just allowing them a false sense of security in the area. If they die off to quickly, then Charles won't be pleased." I corrected Daniel.

[I find sexist people to be funny. So I am not offended.]


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte's eyes widened as she saw the spike jab his hand. If she'd done that it'd have gone straight through her hand. Instead, it seemed to have gotten stuck on one of the metal parts within his hand. She rushed around next to him, trying to work out how to free him. It seemed unlikely that she would be able to break the spike, so instead all she could really do was push on his hand in the direction of him, away from the spike, increasing the force trying to free it from the spike.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper chuckled. "Like I would lose to a _girl_. Moving on then, we shouldn't waste too much time arguing. Do you two suppose Charles will allow us to play with the food a bit? I'd like to have a bit of fun instead of just watching them run around."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

Name: Chi 
Age: 18
Gender: Female 
Weapon: Anything she finds.
Favourite Killing Method : Well, anything as long as she gets em.
Things They Hate: Basically people who act like turds. 
Things They Like: Cats and kittens, phones, and training with her weapon, Mochi. 
Other: Thanks to her past she is unstable and insecure. She laughs maniacally and doesn't care who she hurts. She is basically insane in the brain. She has a pet cat named Mochi, named after her favourite food, and has a unique method. She can creep around and disappear and reappear. She can use anything she can find as a weapon. Her stealth and weaponry help her also. She can be a sweetheart to the ones she loves but doesn't have much friends except Mochi and anyone insane like her.
Traits: Very insane. You must keep at a distance or she goes mental. Stealthy and strong, fast and good with weaponry.

Pic: 



Spoiler








SORRY ABOUT THE THINGS BEING IN THE WRONG ORDER


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> Name: Chi
> Age: 18
> Gender: Female
> Weapon: Anything she finds.
> ...



only accepting form through pm of me and/or lolipup


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Jasper..." Daniel frowned, he didn't like how Jasper could be at times, especially being sexist like that. not that Daniel could say he knew much on how to talk to a woman, he was sure that wasn't the proper way to.

He sighed, deciding to just ignore it for now. "I suppose we should, I hear a lot of clatter out there and I've been itching to check what is going on.." with that, Daniel stretched, fixing his mask to make sure it was on proper so he would be ready to go out.​
- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAri said:


> Name: Chi
> Age: 18
> Gender: Female
> Weapon: Anything she finds.
> ...


_ (_ *DENIED * _Please pay attention to the first page rules, not only that but using cats to fight sounds a little odd... D: send it in a pm to me or Deerui and please fix it up. )_


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper asked, "Why are you wearing that mask still? It's a bit childish, don't you think? It's more exciting to allow your prey to feast on your face while you put an end to their life. And yes, we should go. I think the noise is coming from the first floor."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"I'm sure he wouldn't mind. They do need a little push to get them started. They did decide to meet up again in a bit, so we could always play with them then. Or I could lure them to a trap." I muttered, glaring at Jasper.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper grew interested, "What kind of trap did you have in mind?" Jasper was growing impatient. He wanted to meet some of the guests already to get a taste of their personalities, find out their worst fears, and adapt his methods to scare them the most. He grinned at the thought.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Argh! Agh!" Timmy grunted, pulling hard along with Charlotte. After a few minutes the trap released on it's own. It was not meant to kill, merely hinder. "Oh, oh my god. I'm free!" Timmy said, raising his hand up to the light to inspect for damage.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"A trap where they must full a beaker with 13 pints of blood!" I giggled, my eyes lighting up at the thought.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

"Trap number one of how knows how many," Charlotte commented. She looked at his  hand as he held it up to the light. "Did the spike damage it?" She asked, worrying that if it broke they might not be able to fix it.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"It didn't damage it too bad, no. I can't move my middle finger, but other than that it's fine." He said, returning his hand to his side. "If I ever make a fist I'll just be flipping people off though." He commented with a slight laugh. "But c-c'mon, let's keep moving."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte couldn't help but laugh at the thought of trying to punch someone, while at the same time unintentionally flipping them off. "Yeah, you're right, let's go," she said after a moment. Now that they'd come across their first trap, she was a lot more cautious, and didn't dare lean against the wall in case anything similar happened. After all, it'd be able to cause significantly more damage to skin than metal.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*
At the sound of that, Daniel scrunched up his nose. "how distasteful...Can't you find a better way to treat Our guests? something to kill them that is a little more fashionable?" 

Turning to Jasper, Daniel simply answered. "You know, I've never once said anything disrespectful about YOUR mask.." though in all honesty, he was just commenting on jasper's face, and with that, the boy Started to head to the exit of the study, he had no time to talk and wanted to just get things rolling along Already.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper agreed, "That isn't the best method... I'd try something more... interesting."

Jasper glared at Daniel. "I have no mask. This is my face, _genius_." He quickly followed after Jasper. "Don't leave without me!"


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

(flipping freaking heck I just realized I read the map completely wrong. Argh. The fancy script threw off my reading and made me miss where the cellar was. goddammit)


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

(ack can someone fill me in really quick?)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> (flipping freaking heck I just realized I read the map completely wrong. Argh. The fancy script threw off my reading and made me miss where the cellar was. goddammit)


 _(I'm pretty sure you were just in the storage room, so how you guys head towards the kitchen and meet up with the killers? <3 )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Why do you even bother wearing a mask? You do have such a lovely face, Daniel." I chuckled, following them out.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> _(I'm pretty sure you were just in the storage room, so how you guys head towards the kitchen and meet up with the killers? <3 )_



(Alright ;u; )

"Maybe he's this way?" Timmy said, "he" referring to Charles. Timmy pushed open a swinging door, and entered the room beyond. It looked to be some sort of kitchen. With counters and a stove and a lovely island in the middle. All very modern really. And there also looked to be three other people standing at the other end of the room. "Oh no..." Timmy whispered. "Charlotte, uh, oh god"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte froze in the doorway behind Timmy, spotting the three figures. They'd found the kitchen, which under  other circumstances would have been a great opportunity to hopefully find weapons or other items of use. In the current situation, however, they were in danger. She didn't recognise the two males standing across the room, though the female was recognisable straight away. Teela, the maid, whom Charlotte previously thought she could trust.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Lovely?" Daniel muttered under his breathe, the killer blushed underneath his mask, he wasn't good at Being complimented and honestly it felt really awkward, casting his gaze over to jasper to make sure the Man wasn't going to pick fun at him or anything. though he was lucky enough that it seemed the other Wasn't paying attention to him at the time.

"Oh my, now this is awkward.." he suddenly mumbled upon seeing Timmy and Charlotte enter the room, they met the guests a little faster than they were supposed to. it wasn't really a problem but, now he would Have to rush things a little bit to make sure everything went smoothly. 
Not feeling comfortable in silence, the masked man spoke up. "Why hello, are you enjoying the game?" Daniel asked the guests out of courtesy. 
​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

(Ayeeee does someone wanna team up with Mary? I'd really appreciate it <3)
Mary squeaked and ducked around a corner. She had been scurrying around, searching for a weapon. The girl had no idea where she was and if anyone else was around. But, as she was more terrified of making noise than being alone. She had a list of possible good weapons in her head. Guns were loud and hard to use, a knife was too small, a sword would be too big and heavy. Mary had seen a video a while ago where someone was comparing weapons for a zombie apocalypse. He had said a long stick or board with little spikes would be good. Range and control. The blonde decided to try and find something similar. She smiled weakly, proud of herself for remembering. 

Her shoes had been removed, leaving her in bare feet. She felt the red stilettos were way too loud. The dress was bright and threatend to give her away. She sighed and wrung her hands as she explored. When Mary got nervous, her hands ached, and right now they hurt so bad she wanted to cut them off! Maybe someone else would come along... someone friendly.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper licked his lips as he studied the two victims from head to toe. One of the two looked familiar. In fact, she may have been in one of the games before. Jasper decided to ask, "Are you a veteran of the games by any chance?"


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"No." Timmy said narrowing his eyes. he backed up slightly and whispered to Charlotte. "Charlotte, what- what do we do?!"


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Beardo said:


> (Ayeeee does someone wanna team up with Mary? I'd really appreciate it <3)
> Mary squeaked and ducked around a corner. She had been scurrying around, searching for a weapon. The girl had no idea where she was and if anyone else was around. But, as she was more terrified of making noise than being alone. She had a list of possible good weapons in her head. Guns were loud and hard to use, a knife was too small, a sword would be too big and heavy. Mary had seen a video a while ago where someone was comparing weapons for a zombie apocalypse. He had said a long stick or board with little spikes would be good. Range and control. The blonde decided to try and find something similar. She smiled weakly, proud of herself for remembering.
> 
> Her shoes had been removed, leaving her in bare feet. She felt the red stilettos were way too loud. The dress was bright and threatend to give her away. She sighed and wrung her hands as she explored. When Mary got nervous, her hands ached, and right now they hurt so bad she wanted to cut them off! Maybe someone else would come along... someone friendly.



(I'll bite.)

Alice stood up from her spot and approached Mary. She looked like she was nervous to be alone and Alice thought that she might be a good person to team up with. Alice could always threaten her if she tried to betray her so she wasn't too worried about trusting her if she had to.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

Mary practically jumped out of her skin when Alice appeared.
"Please don't hurt me!" She cried and stumbled back. The girl managed to trip over herself and land on the floor. She stared up at the other girl, lip quivering.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte looked to the male that had spoken to her specifically. He recognised her as a survivor of the last game, meaning he must have been a part of it too. Except he was part of the other side, one of the killers. Her stomach twisted as she realised he was probably responsible for the deaths of some of her friends. She ignored his question, and Timmy's too, as she struggled to work or how to respond.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"My, my... I was so hoping we would meet like this later in the game. After I gained your trust, but oh well." I shrugged. "Find any traps yet?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Alice smiled sweetly. "I won't hurt you. You just looked a bit lonely so I thought I'd join you. My name's Alice. And you are?"

Jasper watched Charlotte, waiting for an answer. After a while, he asked, "You don't talk much, do you? Very well. I can do all the talking." He paused for a second then asked, "Have you ever wondered what it sounds like when every single bone in your body is crushing at the exact same second? I have always been curious myself. Why don't we find out together?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Jasper...Teela, did you both hear that?" He suddenly looked back towards the two mentioned, leaning his Head back. 
"They aren't having fun.... the boy with the odd arms, he says that they aren't enjoying the party, shouldn't We fix that?" He offered, before settling his gaze back onto the_ prey _in the room.

"Then again... how unlucky for you, how unlucky indeed, you're the first we've ran into, and not just one killer... but somehow you two manage to run into _Three?_ how pitiful.." He murmured, patiently waiting for Who would make the first move.​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

Timmy held up his damaged hand in answer to Teela's question, making a fist.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte stood in the doorway, trembling. Neither her fight nor flight reflexes would kick in, despite knowing she would have to do one or the other otherwise she'd be killed. She'd managed to survive once before, yet this time there was a very real possibility that she'd be one of the first to die.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Pitiful indeed..." I echoed, walking over to a china cabnet. Opening it, I took out a teacup. "I vote to take them apart, after we skin them, that is..." I giggled, running one of my "claws" around the rim, making a shreiking sound.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper watched the girl tremble. He was really enjoying this but it wasn't enough. He needed more. "Well, what's your answer?"


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

Timmy should be scared. He should be terrified. He should be shaking and cowering in fear. But yet he wasn't. He was standing as tall as his short stature would allow, and staring the three killers straight in the eye. "Charlotte." He said, a hard determination in his voice. "We have to run. Now." He didn't know where this was coming from. He'd only been in a couple fights, and he barely remembered them.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Mary Onette..." She squeaked. The other girl seemed nice enough... Plus she wasn't trying to kill Mary, so the blonde girl was happy. She slowly started to calm down.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"They want to run... they think they can run, I don't think they've realized how foolish that would be, once you look a lion in the eyes, running from one is your worst decision." Daniel calmly commented, placing the Palm of his hand to his chin in thought, he studied the two. if they choose to run, well..

He would simply make chase, and if they choose to actually take action? He supposed they would probably Pose more of a threat, at least they would have a chance that way, he supposed it was better than turning Their backs to three trained serial killers.

_(*Dedicatedly waits for Wolfy to return and keeps Suzuya in idle mode*)_​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Alice smiled. "That's a pretty name. Why don't we explore this place together? Maybe we can find something useful to help defend ourselves with?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"I should warn you, I'm very fast. Besides, the dogs will catch you if we don't. Or the traps..." I mused, sitting up on the counter.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte glanced at Timmy briefly. While the idea of running seemed obvious, it didn't seem like it'd give them much more of a chance at survival. Neither did fighting, given that their opponents were trained killers, not to mention that the killers' weapons would far overshadow their own. Neither option gave them much chance, and as such Charlotte didn't know what to do.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

Mary nodded meekly. She stood up on her shaky legs and instinctively grabbed Alice's hand. She felt safer that way.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

They were right. What could they even do. Those were trained killers on the other side of the room. A sudden wave of fear hit him. What could they do? He felt his knees begin to shake.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper yawned, growing bored already. He walked over to the fridge and pulled out a nice, juicy apple. He took a bite and savored the taste. He stood in the middle of the room, looking between his fellow allies and the prey. Someone had to do something or else he would just start something up. This was getting old.

Alice held onto Mary's hand. It felt nice that she trusted her. Maybe she would be able to use this trust to uncover more information. Alice asked politely, "Where should we go first?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Seeing Timmy sink to the ground, I looked over at Jasper. Growling, I threw the teacup at him. "You broke our toys! Shame on you!" I shouted, then started giggling when he ate the apple. "How do you know that isn't poisonous, Jaspey? Hmm?" I looked at the 'toys' again. "Just do something..."


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Jasper yawned, growing bored already. He walked over to the fridge and pulled out a nice, juicy apple. He took a bite and savored the taste. He stood in the middle of the room, looking between his fellow allies and the prey. Someone had to do something or else he would just start something up. This was getting old.
> 
> Alice held onto Mary's hand. It felt nice that she trusted her. Maybe she would be able to use this trust to uncover more information. Alice asked politely, "Where should we go first?"



"Um... I don't know. I saw a staircase earlier... we could go up?" She said, looking at the ground. The thought of moving terrified Mary. She gripped tighter on Alice's hand.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper dodged the teacup and muttered, "Silly woman, I did not break any toys. Not yet anyways. And besides, if this apple were poisonous, it would not affect me. I have consumed enough poison in my lifetime to grow immune to the substance."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Good idea!" Alice dragged Mary's hand along as she climbed up the steps. She wasn't too sure where they were headed but this was a good start.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Don't worry yourself, Teela. Jasper might not look it, but he's pretty much when it comes to the food Around here...after all, Jasper has been here longer than any of us." Daniel spoke quietly, trying not to Spook the prey, yet at the same time he let out a sigh. he knew that he had to do something, and so, he Started to unzip his long black jacket, each button letting out a_ 'pop~' _

Soon enough, the jacket was unbuttoned and he reached inside. rustling a butcher knife from one of the Inside pockets. then finding it quite heavy, Daniel simply let the jacket fall to the ground, starting to head Towards the two with silent, trained steps.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Lucky duck..." I muttered under my breath. "Come on, cattle. Enough grazing, or it's a trip to the slaughterhouse for you!" I said in a giddy, singsong voice.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> Seeing Timmy sink to the ground, I looked over at Jasper. Growling, I threw the teacup at him. "You broke our toys! Shame on you!" I shouted, then started giggling when he ate the apple. "How do you know that isn't poisonous, Jaspey? Hmm?" I looked at the 'toys' again. "Just do something..."



(wait, Timmy isn't on the ground. His knees are just shaking ;u; sorry)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte watched on  of the killers approaching with a butcher's knife. She was trembling more violently than before now. She had one of the knives that Timmy found in a box in the storage room in her hand, so she at least had something to defend herself with, though when it came down to it she didn't know if she'd be able to survive. It was three killers against just her and Timmy after all.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

"Oh god." Timmy gulped. Fight or flight. Fight or flight. "**** it." He mumbled, and grabbing Charlotte's hand, pulled her out the door. He made sure it shut behind them and even grabbed a chair and stuck it under the handles. "Run. Run!" He half-shouted.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Startled by the unexpected motion, Charlotte stumbled when she was first pulled out of the room. After she grasped what we  going on, however, she started to run, glancing behind as she did to make sure Timmy was with her. Adrenaline replaced the fear that was consuming her before, giving her a brief boost of energy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Such language..." I grinned. "Can I go rip his tongue out?" I asked, looking at the boys hopefully as I took out three long blades from another cupboard. I attached the blades to my metal glove on the ring, middle, and index fingers. "Or at least cut them?"


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

Timmy tossed whatever he could behind them, using the strength of his metal arms to easily move furniture. Just, anything to stand between them and their death.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper finished his apple and threw the core away. He commented, "Oh, looks like the prey wants to run. We should let them then surprise them later on once they think they're safe." He smirked. "It'll enhance the enjoyment for us. This was a nice little meeting but we don't want to rush things. After all, we have all the time in the world."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Grumbling, I took the extensions off, placing the glove back in my pocket. My eyes suddenly lit up. "Since they're cattle, shouldn't we brand them? Or tag their ears? That would be fun..."


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper creepily grinned. "Not yet, Teela. We have to meet all of them first before we go any further. Take this one step at a time. There will be time for that branding them later. We don't want to rush the fun."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"If that is the case... should we go looking for the others, or wait until they find us?" The masked man posed The question to the other two killers in the room, frowning a little as he thought it over, though he couldn't Find a nice solution on it own, and always did enjoy the input of others.

Though feeling a little sick at the thought of branding real life humans, he gulped, pulling a little on his mask To try to lessen the tension he felt. 
"I don't feel comfortable doing that... I think we should end their lifes quick and painless.." He murmured More to himself, he wouldn't lie, he was a little intimidated by the other two, he was new here and honestly A little awkward about things.

_(I might RP with Suzuya in a minute... D: but like mention that Wolfy is with me so I don't leave her- )_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"But I'm bored..." I grumbled, closing my eyes. "Doesn't the master have a weaponry room? Can I see it?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte slowed down ever so slightly to account for the speed lost while Timmy was disrupting  furniture behind them in order to block of the path to the killers. She ran down the hallway, and turned to her right, down a second one. Given the nature of the people they were fleeing from, she didn't want to hide anywhere too close, meaning that she went straight past several rooms. Once again she looked back as she rounded the corner, making sure Timmy was still with her.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

Breathing heavily, Mary struggled to keep up with Alice. She was paranoid. The girl kept looking in every direction and tensing up. The nervousness was making her clumsy and shaky. Her eyes widened as she slipped on the stairs, and let go of Alice's hand as she fell backwards.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

"Let's go around the mansion as if we were going about our daily routine. If we're lucky, we'll bump into someone we haven't met yet." Jasper addressed Daniel's uneasiness, "Relax, Daniel, they are not humans anymore. From the moment they have stepped into our game, they have become our prey and it is our job to treat them as such."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alice looked down at Mary and reached out to grab her arm. "Here. I'll help you!"


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 8, 2015)

Timmy raced after her. As soon as they turned the corner he stopped tossing stuff behind them, now focusing more on getting distance between them and the killers.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

The girl clung to Alice's arm and hyperventilated. 
"I-I'm sorry... could we-" she sniffled, "could we maybe find a closet or something to duck into for a minute... I need a second to calm down..."


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

"Oh, okay." Alice pulled the girl with her up the stairs and to the second floor. Once they got there, they dodged in a small closet by the stairs. Alice smiled politely. "Take as much time as you need to calm down."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

The masked man didn't like the answer he was given so much, in a way yes it did make sense, 
However at the same time not recognizing them as humans...

Something about that didn't sit well with Daniel's stomach, he could act heartless in front of the guests, but When talking with his _co-workers_ one could say, made Daniel feel terrible inside about the actions he Committed, the ravenette was still very stressed about the fact if he actually supported or could accept this Line of work or not into his heart.

Nevertheless, Daniel knew deep down that he belonged in this mansion, it was his home and he would do as He told, and in this game, _killing _was what he was told.​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 8, 2015)

Charlotte started to slow down, soon stopping outside a door near the end of hallway to catch her breath. After a few moments, she cautiously pushed open the door. There didn't seem to be anyone inside, so it seemed like it'd be a good place to hide for a while.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Don't worry, Daniel. They came here willingly, and they're only teensy-weensy little specks of dust in this world we have. I haven't killed anything, but I will if I must." I murmured in a soothing tone, placing my hand on his shoulder.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*


"So they agreed to be treated like this?" He started to lighten up, not feeling as bad if the 'cattle' decided to Be murdered and treated this way, maybe they had sinned and wanted to use this game as a way to repent, If he saw it in that light, he thought even he might be able to accept his killings as something else than evil, Perhaps even something justified and kind.

Thinking of it that way, Daniel smiled a little, though his cheeks instantly lighted up like Christmas lights as Teela's touch, awkwardly stuttering "J-jasper!" he called, as if scared by a female actually touching him, Daniel took a few steps back, cupping his cheeks with his hands as he stared like a deer In headlights. 

_(GUYS, WE HAVE A NEW PLAYER JOINING US, AND A NEW KILLER! please treat her kindly~ <3) _​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper teasingly asked, "Daniel, are you okay? What seems to be bothering you now?" Jasper sat down at the kitchen table and began absentmindedly, "I wonder what temperature it would have to be before human flesh would start to melt... Maybe I should try it sometime..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"It won't melt. It burns at 200? I think. But it looks like Daniel's cheeks are already starting to burn. I wonder how hot it is in here." I giggled, smiling at Daniel.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper spoke up, "Teela, why don't you go look for the other players? Daniel and I need to have a chat. Alone. Do you mind?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"S-she touched me..." Daniel mumbled, his cheeks red and hot to the touch as he quickly ran and hid Behind Jasper, Daniel was shorter than the other male so it wasn't that hard. Now, Daniel didn't mean to act So odd...
He just honestly wasn't sure how to react, he felt embarrassed, and due to how shy the masked man was, Probably was having a breakdown of sorts such as when a kid gets his first kiss, or starts freaking Out about _cooties_. 

"Ah...alone?" he suddenly asked Jasper, quite curious as to what he wanted to discuss.​


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 8, 2015)

(I really want to join this but I feel like I'll be confused :3)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Alrighty. I'll be heading towards the living room." I smiled, then hurried out, my cheeks instantly turning a light pink as I thought about his reaction.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

With Teela gone, Jasper let out a deep breath. "Finally, she's gone. I was growing rather annoyed with her around."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

After Teela left, Daniel began pushing over one of the chairs slowly, ever so slowly so hopefully Jasper Wouldn't notice. planning to join the other on the table.

"You were?...though, what was it that you wanted to discuss with me?" He suddenly asked, starting to climb Up the chair so he could get to the table, even though the man was obviously tall enough just to climb up, He was kind of simple minded and figured he would need the chair as a step stool.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper laughed. "I just wanted to get her out of here. I used that as an excuse. However, was there something you wanted to discuss with me? And what are you doing? That's not the proper way to sit down at a table. Where are your manners?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Oh I see... but couldn't you of just told her to leave?" Daniel was a little confused to be honest, but he Wouldn't question Jasper's methods, after all the other male had worked her longer, had more experience With these things and could probably even teach him a thing or two, so he would listen as he always did to The higher ups.

Stopping halfway, Daniel froze as he was climbing the chair. acting as if he stopped moving he wouldn't of Been seen, yet he dropped the act soon enough, apologizing for his actions as he sat down on the chair. 
"S-sorry...I guess I got a little carried away, it must just be all this stress." He answered quietly, "There isn't Anything in particular.... except perhaps our plan? where should we go from here?" he finished.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper cracked his knuckles. "I'd like to start off by meeting all the guests that way we can plan out their punishments accordingly. Have you had a chance to meet any yet besides the two just now?"

(Will he mention Alice: yes or no? Heh.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I quietly walked down the hallway. Seeing one of the rabid dogs, I cautiously pulled out my claw hand, never taking my eyes off the foam dripping from the canine's mouth.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"No...I haven't met any-..." Stopping short, the masked man corrected his sentence. 

"No, I have met one....She was pretty, she had these eyes that looked like oceans, they were really Captivating and reminded me a lot of a book I once read, I think it was about a goddess?.." 
Itching his cheek In thought as he said this, he looked to Jasper to see if his information helped the other, Daniel wasn't really good with words, and honestly he was a little nervous that he probably described the Girl in some weird way. 

After all, talking wasn't his forte' and he was aware he had very little knowledge of people in general.

_(Yesh <3) _​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper burst out in laughter. He continued to laugh for several long moments before he calmed himself down to talk but even then, he was breathing heavily. "Oh, my... are you falling in love with one of the cattle? Charles will have a field day once he hears of this." Jasper smiled. "Since I'm your _friend_, I'll help you. We have to go kill her now so she doesn't cause any more trouble for you. Understood?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Seeing more dogs behind the mutt, I quickly took a blunderbuss out of a holster on my thigh, which was covered up my my uniform. Grinning, I dropped my claw hand, and aimed the gun at the dogs. "Not as good as the cattle, but good enough..." I grumbled, then shot three bullets at the rabid dog, forgetting about the rest of it's pack.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Love? I've never been in love before... I've read about it in books, it's usually when someone feels very Strongly for another.." He murmured, thinking about it before he added. "I think I love you, and Charles, You both mean a lot to me because you've given me shelter and taught me everything I know since I've Come here..." As if to confirm this, Daniel nodded to himself. however he didn't understand why Jasper Wanted to kill Alice, the girl hadn't done anything wrong to him yet.. then again, if she joined the game. That meant she _wanted_ to be killed, right? at this, he frowned once more.

"How come? I mean if you say so...then we have to but, I just don't understand, why do these people even Come here to be killed, do you know?" Daniel contemplated this, all the while not even questioning Jasper's Laughter fit, the guy was always a little weird so Daniel got used to it.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper sighed, growing impatient with the boy's innocence. "Daniel, these people are hand-picked. They're usually the outcasts in their communities. They already want to die. Most, if not all, have possibly even attempted suicide at one point in another in their crummy lives. We're just giving them one last fun game to remember before they inevitably die. And Alice needs to die because your performance in this game will falter if you keep thinking about her like that. I'm a social person and I know love when I see it. Don't question me."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hearing a growling behind me, I shot another dog, quickly running back to the kitchen as I was chased. Nearing the door, I shot behind me at the rabid beasts. Jumping into the room, I sat against the door. "D-do not... go near... the dogs..." I gasped, trying to catch my breath.  "Quite sorry to intrude so suddenly..."


----------



## ethre (Mar 8, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Why exactly was Koizumi here again? She remembered sneaking into this old mansion hoping to take good pictures, but all that was here so far was this constant creaking throughout the estate. It was actually a little disappointing so far, but if she did take good pictures it would make for a good memory. Besides, she missed that feeling of constantly having to look over her shoulder. She doubted that anything supernatural was here though - and this house was abandoned, so why would there be people here?

Koizumi climbed up the staircase leading up to the second floor, her camera hitting her side with every step. Maybe if she checked each room she'd find something interesting. She opened a closet door nearby the stairs - and found two girls in there. 

Mahiru looked like she'd seen a dead body - she was horrified to find real _people_ in there. "Are you two okay? It was really cramped in there and dusty.."  she coughed, not trying to frighten them.

 Nagito Komaeda

It was really dark. And big. It was worth it though, to get away from that man - Charles, was that his name? When he was called to kill a bunch of teenagers, he was disgusted. He didn't kill teenagers just to kill. He killed so that he could restore hope in the world for people like the ones here. That man had made a mockery of hope - and would rather spread despair to those who prospered. Somehow, hope will prevail in this foul mansion. Somehow.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Alice's eyes widened when she saw the stranger open the door. She said, "Come inside quick! And close the door behind you!"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"I won't question you, Jasper.." Daniel sounded a little defeated, but everything Jasper said was true, so How could he fight that kind of logic? "Still....does that mean we have to kill her now, find her and kill her Now?" that was one question Daniel would at least offer, he felt he needed to know. 

Although his stomach still didn't sit right with him, feeling like he was opposed to the idea as he was with Many before. he would still carry out the duty given to him, but having such a mission given to him was a Hard burden to carry, and sometimes, he would always wonder if he could continue living like this.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Elsewhere, humming as he trotted down the dark hallways was none other than Suzuya juuzou, Koko in toll With the boy as he merrily went on his way down the rather unsettling hall, he was trying his best to find Where the others had went, or even some kind of clues laying around like Charles had suggested.

So far his luck was slim, but he at least had found Koko, and that was good enough for him for now, oh! plus He had a life or death gamble, The scene still replaying in his head as he had almost got impaled by so Many iron spikes... ahh, it was simply exciting to think about.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

"Yes, the sooner you kill her, the faster you'll feel better about all this. If that doesn't work, then we'll have to throw you in the game too." Jasper laughed at the thought. "I'm sure you don't want that to happen."

Jasper looked over at Teela and grimaced. "Why are you back already? Didn't I tell you to go?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

"S-sorry... The dogs were rabid and I thought it would be safest here..." I murmured, hanging my head in shame.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

Mary buried her head in Alice's shoulder and quietly cried. She was a mess, and really didn't do well with being scared. The girl barely noticed the prescence of the new person. She just clung to the other girl and let out her terror in the form of tears.


----------



## ethre (Mar 8, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"What is going on here? Why are we hiding in a closet?"  Koizumi frowned, trying to be as gentle and quiet as possible. What was so urgent that she needed to be forced into a closet? Were these girls playing a really serious game of kick the can?


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Alice patted the crying girl's shoulder, unsure of how to react. She looked at the newcomer and said, "We're trapped in a game of life or death. Just close the door before _they_ come!"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Throw me in...?" at this, Daniel's eyes widened, the masked man quickly shaking his in to show that he Didn't want that. though upon noticing Teela, he gave the girl a shy wave.

"T-then...I suppose we will be going?" He looked towards Jasper as one would to their god, he didn't mind Being told what to do, or even ordered around, and he would follow through with anything the superior told Him to, simply because that was how Daniel lived, that was Daniel's entire existence summed up in few Words. _loyal to the very end._


*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino started back to where he came from, starting down the hall until he reached the familiar Entrance to the cellar, humming even more as he practically bounced down the steps towards the prison Room he knew he would find inside, he was told to meet up here with the others after two hours had passed, At least, that's what Teela said. and it had long been passed two hours. so perhaps even if he was Late, they would still accept that he showed up? 

"Ahh...I hate being scolded, Koko~" he whined to the girl following him.​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2015)

"Please, *please,* close the doooooor!" Mary sobbed and looked up at the stranger. The girl was certain she probably didn't look her age. She could probably pass as Alice's younger sister or cousin, but that didn't matter right now. She took a deep breath, let go of Alice, and slumped against the wall.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Jasper stood up. "We'll go later. I'll go take care of the canine issue." He walked over to the door that Teela was slumped against. "Move. I have my axe on me. I'll chop 'em to bits."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

I smiled at Daniel as he waved. "Are we going to go find the prey'?" I asked, standing up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smiled at Daniel as he waved. As Jasper came towards the door, I quickly moved away, keeping my gaze locked on the ground.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smiled at Daniel as he waved. As Jasper came towards the door, I quickly moved away, keeping my gaze locked on the ground.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Jasper opened the door and said, "Watch how the master works." He quickly set to work, pulling out his trusty axe, and striking at each and every one of the four dogs. They didn't even have a chance to fight back before they were all already dead. Jasper grinned at his handiwork. "Well, that was easy, wasn't it, _Teela_?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Still confused, Koizumi stepped into the closet and closed the door. She stared solemnly at the crying girl.  "What's happening? What do you mean, 'life or death situation'?"  she asked worriedly.

 Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, hello! I think you must've went the wrong way.. there's nothing to see here. I could show you the way to where ou need to go if you want,"  Komaeda smiled, holding out his hand to the feminine boy. "It's really easy to get lost here, isn't it? It's a big mansion,"  he said thoughtfully, staring at the ceiling.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

Fast, it was all too fast...

Daniel watched in horror at what Jasper was about to do, he couldn't stand what his eyes were viewing, yet He couldn't bring his body to move, he couldn't bring himself to save the dogs.... the rabid dogs that he fed Some portions of his own meals day in, and day out secretly each night, that way they wouldn't be as Starved, it was a well known fact that Daniel loved animals, and he was shaking with fury, clenching his fists tight until they turned white from the loss of blood. 

"S-sick...! disgusting!" he suddenly shrieked at the top of his lungs, launching forward, he grabbed the front Of Jasper's shirt, tugging it hard as he glared towards his superior, this was the one time he wouldn't listen. "W-why...why would you kill them like that?! they're doing their jobs, just like us!!" he cried out. 

*.: Suzuya :.*

This guy obviously wasn't familiar, Suzuya absently thought. checking the other out from head to toe, he Seemed to have the same colour hair as the Albino. 
"Ah...Ah? I haven't seen you before." He mused, Suzuya cocking his head to the left then the right before He followed up in a delighted tone with. 
"Would you? ah, that would be really nice of you, do you happen to any candy or snacks with you as well?" Blinking a few times, Suzuya slightly hoped the other did, for his tummy was a little rumbly. 
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Jasper rolled his eyes. "They failed. They attacked the maid. Something had to be done about them. Would you rather have died instead of them, hm, Daniel?"


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

(I'm going to bed, so if someone wants to play as Mary, that's fine with me. Otherwise, just pretend she's there or silent!)


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Alice answered, "We're being hunted. We- We don't have much time. I can't explain it to you right now." Alice tried to think calmly but it was hard. Seeing Mary cry just... hurt something inside of herself. She needed to get away. Too much was happening and too fast. She needed to solve the puzzle but she can't. Not like this. Not now. Maybe never.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry... I s-should have just stayed nearby instead of w-wondering off..." I squeaked, scared from Daniel's outburst.


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I'm really sorry, I'm not carrying any snacks on me,"  Nagito said sheepishly, sighing.  "As for why you haven't seen me.. I'm not that fond of meeting new people so I hid down here. This mansion is a little creepy, you know?"  he smiled.  "Where're you headed?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

Daniel cast a quick glare towards Teela, he couldn't believe the maid would hurt these creatures either, but Honestly he was most disgusted at Jasper, why would he do that?

"As a matter of fact I would of..." He muttered through grinding teeth, Daniel knew he had to calm down, he Had no right to yell at Jasper, yet at the same time his blood boiled at the sight of the murdered bodies of His canine friends... It hurt, "I...I'm sorry for the outburst, I hope I don't seem uncultured.." Slowly letting go of Jasper's shirt, he knew there was nothing he could do to revive the canines anyway... as much as he Wanted to. 

*.: Suzuya :.* 

"Awww...." Hearing that no snacks were involved bummed Suzuya out quite a bit, he started to pout a little, Though it easily ceased once he heard that the other had been hiding, it peaked The albino's interest a little.

Plus the person didn't seem to be giving off any murderous vibes or anything.

"Ah, so you were just hiding, that's it, that's it?" he quickly chimed, "In that case, I'm trying to regroup with My friends but...I'm not sure where they went?" His answer seemed a little more like a question, the Albino Confused about it himself.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Jasper smoothed down his shirt. "It's fine. Don't let it happen again. Keep your emotions in check."

Jasper walked inside the kitchen and ran his axe under the sink, washing the surface of the freshly spilled blood.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 9, 2015)

_(Sorry guys, I'm going to be absent for a few days. My boyfriend got into a fight and we need to go to the ER. ><
I'll keep in touch with you Lolipup in case it takes longer.)_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Not looking at the two others, I look intrest in my gun, tracing my fingers over the snakes that were etched into the handle.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> _(Sorry guys, I'm going to be absent for a few days. My boyfriend got into a fight and we need to go to the ER. ><
> I'll keep in touch with you Lolipup in case it takes longer.)_


(_OMG, okay honey!! ;w; I hope everything is okay!_ )


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Sure, I could help. I didn't have much to do down here anyways so going around with someone might be a nice change,"  he smiled, and walked out of the entrance of the cellar.  "Ah, what do your friends look like?"  he asked as he walked, wondering which way to go first.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Alice answered, "We're being hunted. We- We don't have much time. I can't explain it to you right now." Alice tried to think calmly but it was hard. Seeing Mary cry just... hurt something inside of herself. She needed to get away. Too much was happening and too fast. She needed to solve the puzzle but she can't. Not like this. Not now. Maybe never.



(@ethre: Did you see this yet?)


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> (@ethre: Did you see this yet?)



(( Ack, sorry!! xc I wasn't sure to respond. I'll post now.  ))

Koizumi Mahiru

"Um, if there's any way I could help, I'd gladly do it. It's painful for me to watch this,"  Mahiru frowned, a look of genuine concern on her face.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"I will... I...I didn't mean to let them overcome them, I'm still not so good at suppressing them.." He Mumbled in shame, which in a way he was ashamed, yet in another... more pure part of his heart he felt Right about his outburst, he felt like he needed to tell the two that what they were doing was wrong.

Glancing between Teela and Jasper, he wondered if he really belonged her for a split second. before shaking His head, Daniel really had to stop doubting his every move. Of course he belonged here, because this was His _home._

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Why don't you have much to do?..oh I forgot to ask, who _ARE_ you?" with that, Suzuya gave the other boy A poke in the ribcage, smiling a little after his light touch. bodies felt weird.. but they were fun to touch, Very poke-able too! 

"I'm Suzuya Juuzou, I came here to attend the party, but it ended up being super lame~" the boy moaned, Rolling his eyes as he started up the stairs after the other. 
"As for the others well... I don't know what they look like!" he giggled in response to his answer, but it was True, he didn't really study the others enough to remember. he only really payed attention to Koko and a Little to Teela.​


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ack.. that hurt a little.."  Komaeda grinned, quickly getting up. "Ah, I'm Nagito Komaeda. I.. didn't realize there was a party here,"  he said, a little surprised at how chipper this boy was.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"It's fine. I'm going to look for the players in the celler..." I murmured quietly as I started for the celler, careful to avoid the dogs' blood.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Jasper finished drying off the axe and placed it inside his pocket. He turned to face the others. "Well then, shall we be out on our way?" Just then, the clock chimed midnight prompting Jasper to creepily grin. "Ah, midnight. The perfect time for our little exploration quest to begin."

"Hm..." Alice thought this over. What could she ask this girl to do? She began, a bit unsure, "Are you good with a weapon?"


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello, everyone, I will be resigning from this.
I was hoping I could just catch up but It has been like, an hour
and already almost another thirty replies. So, Hopefully Lolipup
can find another admin to help her as I just can't handle this much​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

[What a shame... And you were such a good roleplayer too...]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Yes, I think it would be wise to head out now?" Daniel hoped that he got that one right, he didn't really Want to mess up again... but on the other hand he properly would, that's how he was after all.

Everything seemed to be against Daniel tonight, first the canines, then they were going to murder that girl He found so interesting, he frowned at the thought. perhaps he could talk to Alice and ask her why she Entered the mansion, perhaps she would give him a more clear explanation of why she wanted to be Slaughtered, someone so pretty... it was odd for them to want to disappear.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya simply grinned, quite pleased with himself as he started to skip up the staircase, even being childish Enough to turn around and face nagito as he carefully skipped up backwards, one hop at a time of course, He didn't want to actually fall. 

"I would say it was a shame but... you missed nothing important, it was lame, like the most lame.." He Stuck his tongue out at the other to emphasis how revolting it was, as if the other would understand that. "Like.. there was food that put you to sleep, and then we got put into a cell... what the hell kind of party Even is that?" he muttered.

_( ;w; bye deer..)_​


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

"Hm... let's go check the second floor then. You can follow me or go on your own. It might be good to cover more ground." Jasper walked over to the kitchen's entrance and looked backwards towards Daniel. "It'll be in your hands to decide this time. Don't. Mess. Up."


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Food that put you to sleep? That's really something.. Do you know who did it?"  Nagito asked, digging his nails into his jacket, getting irritated just thinking about who could've locked these people in a cell.

Koizumi Mahiru

"I'm afraid not.. I hardly know. Why are there people trying to kill us? Did you do something wrong?"  Mahiru laid back against the wall.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

"No, I didn't." Alice glared at the stranger. "We were just invited to this dinner party... and then the host told us we had to play this game and... and... I don't know what's going on but I need to win this game, no matter how twisted it is. I need to win."


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"If you don't mind me asking, but why is it that you have to win? Is there a penalty?"  Mahiru asked gently.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Alice bit her lip. "If you don't win, you... die. And I'd rather not die yet." She smiled weakly.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

It felt weird, not having strings attached. yet it also felt really..._Nice._ with this new found freedom. Daniel Gave a bow towards Jasper, and started off out of the room with his main objective in mind.

He would find Alice, and then question her about why she was here, and why she even wanted to participate In this sick and twisted game.

_(where is Alice? ;w; )_

*.: Suzuya :.*

"I think the owner of this mansion...charley, charmander....Charles? Charles!" he exclaimed, quite happy That he managed to remember the old creepy guy's name, he giggled once more and twirled back so he hop Up onto the step, they were both finally at the top of the stairs, only the looming hallways awaiting them And who knows how many traps. 
"Oh yeah... there are also a lot of traps set up, so we should be careful." Suzuya warned his new_ 'friend' _ Before asking a rather random question. "Are you hungry??"​


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Jasper smiled, watching Daniel leave off on his own. Hopefully, a bit of solitude will help to shape him up a bit. Jasper headed out on his own towards the stairs, ready to climb up and frighten the guests up a bit.

(Alice is on the second floor, in a closet, by the stairs going down to the first floor.)


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"...I see. So you win by..?"  she asked, lowering her voice as she heard footsteps coming up the stairs.

 Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, I guess I am.. I haven't eaten much since I hid myself away in that cellar. I guess I forgot how hungry I was,"  Nagito smiled somewhat sheepishly, scratching the back of his head.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

"You win by killing Charles, the owner of the mansion." Alice also lowered her voice, a bit confused as to why the stranger was doing so.


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Well, I know I can't help much, but I'll do the.. best I can."  Mahiru remained quiet for a little bit, trying to show the girl with hand gestures that someone was coming up the stairs.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Jasper passed by the closet, unaware of the three girls hiding in there. He made his way over to the study and sat down on the couch. He had plenty of time. Why did he need to rush? He could just sit in here and wait until someone stumbled upon him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alice nodded. She whispered back, "Thanks. Any help will be very much appreciated." She smiled.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

After walking to the whole other side of the mansion, Daniel had to admit he was feeling just a little bit Exhausted, however, he finally found the location that he figured would give the most results, coming up the Stairs as he started to look for any rooms that looked suspicious, listening for any signs of footsteps, clatter, Or people talking. 

"She has to be here somewhere.." he mumbled, starting for the door nearest to him as it was the easiest to Search.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Without much warning whatsoever, a cookie was suddenly shoved into Komaeda's mouth by Suzuya. the Albino looking happy and pleased with himself as he did so. "Don't worry, I'll share!" The Albino exclaimed In an overly delighted voice, nearly bouncing on his hills as he allowed his body to sway from left to right in A childish and entertained manner.

"Is it good, is it delicious?" Suzuya asked the other, continuing to sway as he eagerly awaited Komaeda's Response to the cookie that came rocketing into his mouth.
_
(Ima go to bed now~ <3 feel free to reply, but it's getting late here, eep! )_​


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru 

"Um, I'm Koizumi. Koizumi Mahiru - how long are we gonna be in here? Final question, I swear." 

 Nagito Komaeda 

Nagito was about to say that he would've been okay with anything to eat at the moment - until Suzuya shoved a cookie into his mouth. "It's.. delicious, but don't force it into my mouth next time. I could feed myself just fine, but thank you,"  Nagito smiled, his talking a little muffled. 

But he had to admit, he was a little suspicious. What if this guy was one of Charles' lackeys? Nagito decided Suzuya wasn't - he was too cheerful to be one. But still - this could be one of those foods he mentioned where it made someone fall asleep..


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Alice thought for a moment. "Until daylight, at least. It's around midnight right now, right?"

(I'm going to sleep too! I'll be back to play in 16 hours! Blame school. >w< )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Strolling down the hallway that led to the cellar, I stopped every so often, listening for signs that the prey was near. Hearing the voice of Suzuya and another male, I pinched myself hard enough for tears to come to my eyes. I quickly ran over to Suzuya, pretending to sob as I embraced him in a hug. "M-mister S-suzuya... Thank g-goodness you're a-alright! T-timmy and-and miss Charlotte are d-dead..." I lied, buiring my face in his chest to prevent him from seeing me bite my lip.


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Are people so eager to kill that we have to hide in a closet until daylight? Can they not kill in the daytime, too?"  Koizumi asked, puffing out her cheeks.

(( Am I allowed to timeskip? ox ))


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

Upon walking into the new room he found, Daniel was surprised to see the security room. he figured this Room would be locked but it was wide open, one of Daniel's co-workers was also in the room, he looked to Be asleep or nodding off in the chair placed directly in front of the security cameras themselves.

However, truth be told Daniel didn't really want to wake up Steven right now, he just wanted to figure out Where Alice was and this would be the easiest way to. so leisurely he strolled over to where the controls where. not really knowing how to work them, so he settled for searching on the multiple monitors that were Set up for the girl that captivated him so. 

"Ah...Is that her?" he mumbled to himself, straining his eyes as he focused on one particular spot, though it wasn't her, it was just Z in the music room. he sighed and continued to search as he actually started to Contemplate waking Steven up. 

*.: Suzuya :.*

Pulling his hand away from the other's mouth, Suzuya grinned and said "Ah, ah? but giving you food that Way is so much more fun!" because in a way it was and he was feeling quite proud of himself for feeding the Other. Suzuya didn't always share food, so when he did he wanted to make sure it left some kind of weird Impression.

"Wait...wait I hear something." Suzuya suddenly mumbled, his expression growing grim as he heard Footsteps coming closer, he slowly slipped one of his hands into his pockets, gripping his pocket knife tight. And truth be told, Suzuya was too skittish at times for fast movements, as such as soon as Teela hugged Him, he accidently thrust his knife forward and grazed her side with the side of the blade, sounding rather Disappointed as he said "Oh.. Oh, You're not one of the bad guys, yet I stabbed you.." 

As if to cheer himself up, or look on the brighter side of it. the boy watched as little blooddrips fell from Teela's side and _giggled._ "Does... does it hurt?" he whispered with slight excitement in his tone, it was a Little disturbing how happy he sounded.


_(Hey guys! just left a short reply for now and wanted to say I'll be back to play in like an hour or two~ <3
Suzuya is really jumpy/eager right now, so anyone coming to him so fast I figured would have that fate, good or not. ^^; -I love Teela's character though, omg D:

Also Honey, time skipping is allowed as long as it isn't too long, we want the nights to be kind of long in this RP~ ^^ also free free to use the guest rooms to sleep. <3 )_
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

I gasped in shock, my blue eyes widening as the cold metal grazed my side. "No, I'm here to help you guys." I lied, staring down at the cut, a blood stain already appearing on my clothing. "It-it does hurt, but I'm fine." I replied, stepping back to get a closer look. "I'm fine though. It was an accident and I shouldn't have come running so loudly." I reassured him, a thin smile forming on my lips. "We wouldn't want to attract the killers, now wouldn't we?" I giggled, putting my hand up to my mouth as I tried to hide my grin.

_(Aww, thanks ^-^)_


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

Mary was in a haze, slumped against the wall. She was a lot calmer now that she was with two other people, both more mature and brave than her. It was a little damaging to the blonde's self esteem, realizing everyone else was more outgoing and knew what they were doing. But, her personal problems didn't matter right then. The girl took her down time to think up a game plan and hope to contribute to her newly founded team's survival. 

She sucked violently on her bottom lip as she concentrated, skin peeling.
"Weapons." She said bluntly, wiping some spit away from her mouth.
"We need weapons, one's with range, but good control. So maybe planks of wood with spikes or knives on the end. We also need to take out the assassins so it's easier to get to Charles." The girl let out a sigh of relief. She had hopefully proven herself as more than a useless child.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino was contemplating, in a way...He knew it would be wrong to kill Teela, yet in another way, the Blood dripping from that wound was exciting his animalistic side, and it took almost everything he had to Resist thrusting his blade back into the wound and ripping it up even further.

Instead. he grinned and replied to the maid rather excitedly, his pupils dilating as he exclaimed. 
"Yes! I want to attract the killers, I want to attract them so I can slice them up~" With this, he started to Twirl the blade that had Teela's fresh blood on it quite slowly, before he suddenly stopped, threw the blade Up into the air, and caught it. soon giggling more as he did so like a circus freak might, following up with "It's so fun... you know? the anticipation of this!"

From the looks of it he wasn't really caring how he had injured the other, it only was fuel for his anticipation Of what would come.

_(You're welcome <3 also~ pssst Beardo~ if you open the closet I can send Daniel your way. <3 <3)_​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

(Let me wait for my two companions, then we'll see)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

_(Okay honey~ ^^ */totally not just trying to have you give away your location so Daniel can stalk Alice/* xD )_


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

(Hehe)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 9, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Charlotte started to slow down, soon stopping outside a door near the end of hallway to catch her breath. After a few moments, she cautiously pushed open the door. There didn't seem to be anyone inside, so it seemed like it'd be a good place to hide for a while.


 (Hey Sweden, I see you lurking there <3 Charlotte is heading in the cellar, is Timmy coming? )


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 9, 2015)

( ;u; )

Timmy followed Charlotte down the stairs. No-one was in this room. So it did indeed seem like a good place to hide. "We sh-should probably hide behind something else as well, in case they come down here." He said.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 9, 2015)

Charlotte nodded, taking in the interior of the room. It appeared to be a cellar, more permanent storage for things that wouldn't be needed any time soon or wouldn't fit into the smaller storage room they were in before. It seemed like it had been untouched for quite a while as a lot of the stuff was dusty, and it seemed like an ideal habitat for spiders and other creepy crawlies. As much as she hated thm, Charlotte knew it was far safer than the alternative.

She figured that once they calmed down after the recent events, and could be more sure they were safe for now, they could search through some of the stuff in the cellar and potentially find better, perhaps long range, weapons. For the time being though, it was better suited for hiding.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

My eyes widened a bit at his remark. "Y-you like it here then? You like killing people?" I squeaked, inching away from him as I pressed my hand on my wound, trying to get the bleeding to stop. As he twirled the knife, I flinched as some of my blood splattered on my cheeks and lips.


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda's eyes showed no signs of emotion as he watched Suzuya's blade slice at that girl's skin. In fact, he looked bored.  "Ah. Do you know where else we might find something to eat? I didn't realize how hungry I was.."  he winced, more focused on his satisfaction than that of the girl's, gazing off to where he might find something interesting. He quickly realized how insensitive he must've sounded, and looked at the bleeding girl. "Are you okay?"  he asked the girl, taking on a worried tone.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

ethre said:


> Koizumi Mahiru
> 
> "Are people so eager to kill that we have to hide in a closet until daylight? Can they not kill in the daytime, too?"  Koizumi asked, puffing out her cheeks.
> 
> (( Am I allowed to timeskip? ox ))



Alice shrugged. "I'm not too sure but I have a feeling that things may calm down by morning... Once it's morning, we'll be safe..." She said the last part in a whisper to herself. Alice, the girl who was always so sure of herself was now beginning to doubt everything. It was amazing how much this little game could change her... She really needed to win now or she might even lose who she really was. She didn't want that to happen. It just couldn't happen.

(Jasper is in the study if anyone wants to meet him.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"I'm fine. It's just a little scratch. I get cut up quite often..." I chuckled. "There's a kitchen this way, sir." I added, leading them down a hallway. "I'm Teela, the maid here." I smiled, bowing to him. "Would you care to tell me your name, sir?" I asked.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Hmm...?" Suzuya sighed, raising and simply wagging his finger at Teela's naivety. 
"Of course.. This is fun, this is exciting! who wouldn't like a game like this? Charles is a genius for setting This up." shrugging and beginning to toy with his knife once more, he brought the blade to his lips, his Tongue tracing the cold steel as he cleaned the fresh blood off of his blade, all of the while being careful not To cut himself.

"I've always wondered what the organs of an old man look like... all sliced up and diced like sashimi!" He Rambled on with excitement, starting to grin even more as he twirled around and exclaimed "I want to Stretch out his organs and see how far they go! haven't you ever wondered what that looks like!?"

It was odd, yet in a way Suzuya's way of thinking was the exact opposite of the_ Killers _in this mansion, he Figured that Charles wanted to be killed, just as Charles justified his own actions as the cattle coming to the Slaughter, opening this game and inviting Suzuya meant he was free to kill anyone and everyone he wanted In the name of _self defense._ and that excited him above all else, not being responsible or getting in trouble For his actions here, in a way this was his own play palace.
​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Alice shrugged. "I'm not too sure but I have a feeling that things may calm down by morning... Once it's morning, we'll be safe..." She said the last part in a whisper to herself. Alice, the girl who was always so sure of herself was now beginning to doubt everything. It was amazing how much this little game could change her... She really needed to win now or she might even lose who she really was. She didn't want that to happen. It just couldn't happen.
> 
> (Jasper is in the study if anyone wants to meet him.)





Beardo said:


> Mary was in a haze, slumped against the wall. She was a lot calmer now that she was with two other people, both more mature and brave than her. It was a little damaging to the blonde's self esteem, realizing everyone else was more outgoing and knew what they were doing. But, her personal problems didn't matter right then. The girl took her down time to think up a game plan and hope to contribute to her newly founded team's survival.
> 
> She sucked violently on her bottom lip as she concentrated, skin peeling.
> "Weapons." She said bluntly, wiping some spit away from her mouth.
> "We need weapons, one's with range, but good control. So maybe planks of wood with spikes or knives on the end. We also need to take out the assassins so it's easier to get to Charles." The girl let out a sigh of relief. She had hopefully proven herself as more than a useless child.



(Ayeeeee)


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Mary was in a haze, slumped against the wall. She was a lot calmer now that she was with two other people, both more mature and brave than her. It was a little damaging to the blonde's self esteem, realizing everyone else was more outgoing and knew what they were doing. But, her personal problems didn't matter right then. The girl took her down time to think up a game plan and hope to contribute to her newly founded team's survival.
> 
> She sucked violently on her bottom lip as she concentrated, skin peeling.
> "Weapons." She said bluntly, wiping some spit away from her mouth.
> "We need weapons, one's with range, but good control. So maybe planks of wood with spikes or knives on the end. We also need to take out the assassins so it's easier to get to Charles." The girl let out a sigh of relief. She had hopefully proven herself as more than a useless child.



Alice's stomach suddenly grumbled. She couldn't ignore the fact that she was hungry. After all, she didn't eat nearly as much as the others had at dinner time. Upon hearing Mary's question, she said, "Maybe we should go get supplies right now? I don't think we'll be able to survive the night otherwise..."

(@lollipup The kitchen is on the first floor. iirc Weren't you on the second floor? :3 )


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

The girl nodded and slipped her bottom lip back into her mouth. She stood up and gingerly grabbed Alice's hand again, blushing slightly.
"If... you don't mind..."


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

"It shouldn't be too bad, could it?" Alice's hand gripped the doorknob slowly and she opened the door cautiously, as if she was paranoid a monster was going to come out and eat her. Once the door was open all the way, she looked back between the two. "Ready to go? I think I saw the kitchen on the first floor."


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Right..." Mary muttered. She hoped she wasn't gripping the other girl's hand too tightly...


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Are you sure? Ah, I'm Nagito Komaeda,"  Nagito smiled at the girl, then looked back at his new friend who kept rambling on about Charles. He seemed really interested in it.  "You seem really excited,"  Komaeda said in a monotone.

Koizumi Mahiru 

Mahiru sighed. "Come now, I won't let anything happen to you or this girl. Don't worry about it. Do you want to find something to eat?"  she asked with a smile.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"I'm sure. I was just in there earlier, and the only sign of danger was a broken teacup." I replied, smiling at him. Reaching the kitchen, I held the door open for them. _'I wonder how strong poison will be on them...'_


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Beardo said:


> "Right..." Mary muttered. She hoped she wasn't gripping the other girl's hand too tightly...





ethre said:


> Koizumi Mahiru
> 
> Mahiru sighed. "Come now, I won't let anything happen to you or this girl. Don't worry about it. Do you want to find something to eat?"  she asked with a smile.



Alice held Mary's hand tightly, growing protective of the small girl. She told Mahiru, "Thank you. It would be nice to eat... b- but all the food in this place could be poisoned." Alice tentatively took a step outside of the closet. "Do you know how to tell poisoned food apart from regular food?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"But of course!~" Suzuya replied in excitement towards Komaeda's question, smiling like a child would when They were going to get the present they most wanted on Christmas and they just _knew_ it because they had Peeked before hand. he swung his blade into the air and caught it a few times like a coin, giggling as he Started to follow after the other two with a bounce to his step 

"Hey, hey! are there any sweets, are there??" The albino questioned rather expectantly.

*.: Daniel :.*

Something finally started to interest him on the screen, he squinted his eyes and leaned forward as he Focused hard onto a certain monitor in the security room, noticing the girl that captivated him so much Showing up on the screen finally, Alice and some others were coming out of a closet, then they started to Head out, perhaps they were going to start the game again? wait... why were they hiding in the first place? So many questions he had, yet no answers, this reality made the male frown. 

"I don't get it...but she is there, she's for sure there, but where is she going? Ah...it doesn't matter, I'll Figure it out." He promised himself, quietly sneaking out of the security room as to not wake Steven, and he Made his way out, closing the door behind him and then he started to make his way to the staircase once More, except this time he would be heading down, down to where he saw the girl on the monitor. ​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Alice held Mary's hand tightly, growing protective of the small girl. She told Mahiru, "Thank you. It would be nice to eat... b- but all the food in this place could be poisoned." Alice tentatively took a step outside of the closet. "Do you know how to tell poisoned food apart from regular food?"



(lol Mary is 19, haha.)

Mary shook her head lightly. 
"I'm hungry, too, honestly." The girl used her free hand to hold her stomach. She was so hungry, it was starting to hurt.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"I believe so... Here you go, mister Suzuya." I said in a cheerful tone, handing him a jar of lightly poisoned cookies. The poison would be enough to cause him alot of pain, but not enough to kill him.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Beardo said:


> (lol Mary is 19, haha.)
> 
> Mary shook her head lightly.
> "I'm hungry, too, honestly." The girl used her free hand to hold her stomach. She was so hungry, it was starting to hurt.



(Isn't she small in size though? owo )

"Oh... well, let's go to the kitchen and see what we can find!" Alice walked over to the stairs, still holding Mary's hand, and started to go down them. She called behind her, "Are you coming too, Mahiru?"


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

(Yep! 5'2)

The girl glanced over her shoulder. Being out in the open again was making her paranoid. She felt like talking would give them away and get them killed. That didn't sound fun...


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I'd really rather make something myself, thank you. I don't trust that you wouldn't put something in it,"  Komaeda said bluntly with a smile, looking over the kitchen.  "Suzuya, do you know anything we could make?" 

Koizumi Mahiru

"Hmm, you could probably tell by sniffing it - for example, I know that you could tell there's arsenic in something if you sniff faint smell of bitter almonds. That's all I know, unfortunately - but it's a very deadly poison. You shouldn't eat something if you didn't watch it being made, though. Just to be safe."  Koizumi led the two girls down the stairs. She wasn't even sure herself if it would work.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Oh thank you Teela!~ say ahhh~" About to stuff the cookies into his mouth, the albino stopped halfway, Blinking a few times as he registered Komaeda's words. "ah...ah, you're right, all the food already prepared Might be poisoned, right, right?" He tilted his body back to look at Komaeda, grinning at his own childish Nature, before pulling himself back up, carefully handing the cookie jar back to Teela and excitedly trotting After the one with the same hair colour as him.

"Cake!~ I want to make cake! I don't really know how to cook, do you?" Suzuya questioned the other male As he looked up at him with delight, sweets sounded really good right now, but he had never really learned To bake before. his adoptive father always did it for him.

_(I might make Daniel appear in the kitchen soon, right now he's still walking since the mansion is huge,  and It doesn't seem too fun to write about how he's walking with no one there. x'D )_​


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

ethre said:


> Koizumi Mahiru
> 
> "Hmm, you could probably tell by sniffing it - for example, I know that you could tell there's arsenic in something if you sniff faint smell of bitter almonds. That's all I know, unfortunately - but it's a very deadly poison. You shouldn't eat something if you didn't watch it being made, though. Just to be safe."  Koizumi led the two girls down the stairs. She wasn't even sure herself if it would work.



Alice followed her. She seemed to know where she was going. "Oh, I hope that'll work."

(Someone post arriving there.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Oh that's alright. I did make these this morning, so I doubt they would be poisoned. In fact, these came from the same batch that was in the cell." I stated, an innocent look on my face. "You know I couldn't hurt a fly, let alone a person." I smiled warmly at them. "Besides, I'm on your side. I wouldn't kill something just because I was ordered to."


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Hmm.. I don't really know how to cook either. I'll try, though! I'll make.. let's see.. maybe a chocolate one? Don't worry about it. I won't put poison in it or anything - it's just throwing some ingredients in a bowl, right?"  Komaeda laughed, before looking over at the girl earlier and squinting at her, almost like a warning. He walked over to a couple of cabinets and grabbed a ton of ingredients and measuring cups and dumped it into a silver bowl.

Koizumi Mahiru

Right about this time, Mahiru and the two girls arrived into the kitchen. Of course, she was surprised to see that there were others here too - two girls: a white haired one and a rather small one - and a white haired guy wearing a long coat with rather unruly hair. Trying to hide her disgust, she looked at the girls following her. "Do you two know how to make anything?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Hello. I don't remember seeing you at the party, miss." I said to Mahiru, giving her a small bow. "I remember you two, though. Mary and Alice, correct?" I asked, glaring back at the white haired man. "You all look starving. Would you like one? Don't worry, I didn't poison them or anything." I smiled, sliding the cookie jar across the island to them.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Alice smiled at Teela. "Thank you for offering but I'd rather not consume sweets so late at night. Is there anything else though?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Oh, sounds exciting! can I help you make the cake by chance??" Suzuya asked with excitement, nearly Bouncing on the spot as he started to sway left to right, he was so ecstatic that they were finally going to Have something delicious, and not only that, it was going to be chocolate, one of his many favorites. he Smiled and closed his eyes simply imagining how yummy it would taste.

"I'm okay, Teela, fresh sweets are better~" he stuck his tongue out towards the maid, as if Komaeda had on Some weird Suzuya contest for the sweet contest and Teela got second place, though opening his eyes once More, he noticed a familiar face by the door. "Ah, Alice!" the boy waved from his spot childishly.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

A hurt look showed on my face. "Oh... Okay. What a waste though. I spent so much time baking these, and no one even wants to try a nibble..." I said, hoping to gain their pity. Reaching into the jar, I took out the one closest to the top, remembering this one was unpoisoned from the very start, a second resort in case my plan didn't work. I took a bite of the sweet, staring at the makes as they started to bake. "If I were you guys, I would start with a vanilla cake. It's much easier to make. But muffins would be best right now, as I'm guessing neither of you knows how to make frosting." I murmured.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

"I'd love a sandwich if that were possible. Sorry. I just don't do well with sweets so late at night." Alice flashed an innocent smile. She waved back to the boy. "Hello Suzuya! Why'd you run off like that earlier?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, sure. Just stick.."  Komaeda paused, scraping the batter into a pan. "Whatever this is - the batter - into the oven. We'll just wait til' I think it looks done,"  he smiled, looking over at the girl. "I'll figure it out. I might just get lucky,"  he winked. He noticed some girls had come in, but didn't care much for them. He walked over back to the ingredients. "Suzuya, any ideas on what to do to make the frosting?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Sighing, I walked over to them. "The butter needs to thaw, and it would do best if you were to use some eggs and baking soda, along with some coca powder. The most this will make is the smoke alarms angry..." I murmured, stopping him from putting it into the oven. "I don't mind baking it. Not much to do in this mansion besides waiting for our death ride."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Sorry! I forgot Koko so I had to go get her, though.. run into any killers??" Suzuya replied with a grin to Alice, somewhat hopping that she had so she could tell him where they were.

On the other hand, he turned his attention back to Komaeda and Teela, suddenly raising his hand, he Started to hop and give off a_ Me! me me!- _vibe, one that someone would see in a classroom or sports team. 

"You mix powered sugar and butter, add in some vanilla and uhm....a little bit of milk, I um...I think.." Suzuya answered rather uncertainly, unknown to him the ingredients were actually correct, but he was Doubting himself since the albino had only made frosting with his adoptive father once. 
"Can I try to make the frosting?" He blurted out, wanting to experiment a little and have at least something To do.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Alice replied, "Not really, no." She walked over and sat down at the kitchen table, unknowingly sitting in the same chair Jasper had sat just hours ago. She remembered something suddenly. "There was something sticky outside the door to the kitchen. Did anyone get a look at what it was?"

(The blood from the dogs.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Blood. Just to keep us away from the kitchen I suppose..." I murmured, quickly mixing all the ingredients together, as if I had made a cake many times.


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I could handle it, you really don't need to trouble yourself. I mean, if I fail this time then you could tell me how to do it another time,"  Komaeda smiled, pushing Teela's arm away gently.  "Sure, you could try making it.. what's the worst that could happen?"  he asked, leaning back nearby the oven. 

Koizumi Mahiru

"Hey, hey! If you're letting that white-haired girl do it, you should let.. Teela do it too! It's only fair - you've really got to work on your manners!"  Mahiru frowned, blurting out the words and pointing at Komaeda angrily. She figured Teela was that small girl's name since she heard her name earlier.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"A-ah, it's fine, miss." I replied, giving the girl a smile. "I don't believe I ever caught your name, miss..." I murmured, sitting down on one of the stools by the counter.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

Mary had sat down at a spot across from Alice. As soon as she heard the word _blood_, the girl was ready to faint.
"How can you all talk about this stuff so casually?" She blurted. Blood outside isn't something you'd usually brush off so casually. But, for all Mary knew it could become a normal thing in this house, during the game.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Aww....That sucks~" Suzuya sounded rather disappointed that Alice hadn't encountered any of the killers, it would of been fun to learn more about who they were, and not only that but knowing who they were Meant he could find them more easily.

"Oh, I can? that's wonderful!" The albino said with surprise, though he was also excited to have such a task, Honestly he couldn't screw it up too bad, he loved sweets and could probably make them just like anybody Else, he started to trot over to the cabinets and gathering up the ingredients he would need for the frosting. 
The boy would try his best to make the most delicious frosting they had ever tasted! 

Taking a big bowl, the ingredients of course, and some extra spoons, he closed the cabinets then strolled Right on over to the table in the center of the kitchen, placing everything down onto said table and began to Ready and prepare the frosting with enthusiasm. all the while humming as he did so 

*.: Daniel :.*

Quietly, ever so quietly Daniel crept outside of the kitchen door, making sure not to be seen as he leaned Against the wall and listened in. 
The girl he was looking for happened to be in here, from the sounds of her voice he could just tell. 

Though it would be too risky to just barge in there with so many players, he could easily be outnumbered, And so he stayed quiet and decided to just listen for now until he could make his move.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Mary, I've seen so much blood in my life, I'm surprised my eyes aren't red by now. Mostly it's my own blood, sometimes others..." I murmured, staring where some of the dog's blood was visible underneath the doorway.


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru  and  Nagito Komaeda

"Koizumi Mahiru.. pleased to meet you,"  Mahiru gave a kind smile to the girl. "I hope this idiot here didn't do you any harm,"  she said, pausing to glare at the mysterious man, then looking back at her.

"Ah, if you need any help, just tell me," [/color] Komaeda smiled at Suzuya before noticing that a red-haired girl was talking to him.  "I promise you, I didn't do anything. Just simply didn't take her cookies, was all."  Komaeda looked rather uninterested. 
"Is it because she's a girl and can't make something better than you can?"  she frowned, advancing towards him, even though there was a counter separating them.
 "No, no! I wouldn't!"  Komaeda said, his eyes widening at her words. Wouldn't she be cautious in this sort of situation too?

(( Feel free to interrupt. o: ))


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Alice took out her notepad and her favorite pen. She set them both on the table, holding her pen in her left hand. She opened to a fresh page and started to draw the layout of the mansion as best as she could from memory. She had seen a lot of it when wandering around and even found a printed blueprint laying around that she had taken to memorizing. She hummed a song to herself while she drew. She loved drawing. It was really peaceful and it was relaxing.

(I made her left-handed because left-handed people are rare and need more attention. ^w^ )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino was happily humming to himself as he started to put the ingredients into the frosting, beginning To frisk it easily as the frosting itself started to form, he figured if it was this easy then perhaps he would be Done with only a few more whisks of his spoon.

Though hearing Mahiru talk like that to Komaeda might him a little irritated, it was interrupting his little Happy time cooking... 
And not only that, she seemed a little too annoying to him, spewing this and that about female rights and This and that. He wasn't so happy that the girl was acting so aggressive, and thus, set his spoon down onto The table with a sigh, trotting over to stand between the two and gave a little glare to Mahiru, daring her to Try to come closer. 

"Can you not?" he pouted, crossing his stitched arms in a way to protect the other and also show how Irritated he was. "Getting into fights will only delay the sweets.." he added. 

*.: Daniel :.*

The masked man continued to stay quiet though... 

Perhaps he should make his move sooner than later? 

He heard two familiar voices, there were two killers in the room besides the players, the numbers had Changed so he was growing a little more confident, he could talk to Alice much easier this way and no one Would be able to interrupt, then again he was a little worried the other two might judge him for what he was About to do.

_(omg really? I'm left handed!! <3 )_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"P-please don't fight..." I whimpered as I stared at the three. "Your survival depends on how well you get along. If you fight, one of us will surely die."


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"He started it.."  Mahiru pouted, leaving out the fact that she called him out first. "I can't not defend a girl when she is discriminated by a guy, though. It's unfair!"  she frowned, looking away.

 Nagito Komaeda

"Thanks! You saved me back there,"  Komaeda smiled. "That could've been a really long lecture. Ah, how's your frosting going?"  he asked, staring at the batter in the oven. Did someone put that in there while they were arguing?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Seeing that they were occupied, I quietly stepped out of the kitchen and into the hallway. Seeing Daniel, I held up four fingers, indicating there was four "cattle" in the kitchen.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya pouted even more at Mahiru's comment, starting with "Nuh uh~ he just wanted to make the sweets First, he started it, so he deserves the task..and if you keep talking so annoyingly, I might just_ stitch _that Mouth shut." and with that, he stuck his tongue out as Mahiru and ran behind Komaeda, giving the red head A mean look as he wasn't enjoying her presence, or arguing. he just wanted to finish cooking honestly.

"Ah, ah?" Hearing Komaeda talk, he looked up at him and smiled "Almost done! It just needs a few more Whisks..." His eyes trailing over to the oven, he grinned and added. 
"I know I can finish before the cake is Done." with that, he hopped out from behind the taller boy and Hurried back over to his frosting, beginning to whisk it even faster so perhaps he could rush the process.

*.: Daniel :.*

Daniel was intrigued to know Alice was also left handed as he was also, it was a rare thing and it made him A little happy to know she was.

However the masked man nearly experiencing a heart attack when he was greeted by Teela, ironic to his Finishing move, still Daniel placed his hand to his chest to try to calm it. "Four..?" he whispered back.

"Why haven't you or the other done anything yet..? It doesn't really bother me yet, I want to talk to one of Them to confirm something if you don't mind." He raised his eyebrow and added in his hushed tone.


*.: Charles:.*

Elsewhere, Charles crept into the study, closing the door with a unsettlingly loud * SMACK! *behind him so he Could easily lock it. "Jasper... I have a job for you, my boy." he spoke with urgency in his voice.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

As soon as the door slammed shut, Jasper was holding an axe to Charles' throat. Once he realized who it was, he put his weapon down and stepped backwards. "My bad, sir. I was expecting one of the _cattle_ to barge in here. Now, what is this about a job?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 9, 2015)

"I decided to save Suzuya for awhile longer. He admitted to me that he likes it here. I just don't want to kill the others in front of him." I replied in a hushed voice. "Which one do you need to talk to? I can bring them out here of you want."


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"You done..?"  he asked, beginning to take the cake out of the oven, burning his hands in the process. "Ack.. hehe, it's hot,"  he winced, looking at Suzuya.  "Well, the cake is done - if you want to finish before I take it out, you'd better hurry,"  he said, looking around for something to substitute for oven mitts.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 9, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

It only took a few minutes for Suzuya to finish whisking at that speed, though a lot of the frosting was flung in various directions and probably struck some people on the face, including his own.

The Albino had frosting on his left cheek and on the bridge of his nose yet he didn't seem to notice, instead Giggling as he picked up the bowl and simply headed towards Komaeda.

"There, I finished, I finished!" He squealed with glee, holding up the bowl for the other to see his hard work, Though the frosting looked a little choppy.. it was still edible and looked like it would taste good.

*.: Daniel :.*

"Why would anyone like it here?" Daniel answered in disgust, scrunching his nose as he still wasn't sure why Anyone wanted to be here, though it was their choice and not his, so if they wanted he would do away with Any of them. 

"I was wanting to talk to the one who is writing or drawing something, I can't really see.. Alice, I think her Name was?" he answered with uncertainty.
"Also...when are you planning to do away with them?" The masked man added in the same hushed tone.

*.: Charles:.*

"Quite crafty you are, skilled as well." Charles smirked at Jasper's reaction time, it was spot on and perfect And honestly that was one of the reasons Charles trusted Jasper so much, as the man was Charles favorite Killer in this whole mansion, he trusted him more than any of the rest and even with sensitive information.

"I want you to kill someone.... actually, I want you to do away with Monica, I've grown tired of her long ago, The flame has died." Charles stated calmly, taking a seat on one of the study chairs.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Jasper replied humbly, "Thank you, sir." Jasper listened to the master's request and answered, "Of course, I understand. When would you like me to do this?"

Alice finished her drawing and looked over it, with a wide grin on her face. Her map looked exactly like the one she had spotted on the blueprints. With this, she could better plan out her next moves. It made her feel more safe too.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

"Ick..." Mary stuck out her tongue. The metallic taste of blood filled her mouth. She looked down at her hand in annoyance. Her thumb was bleeding. She sighed and started nervously biting the skin around the other thumb. The girl had practically tuned out everyone else.

(Left handed master race)


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Uh, you should probably whisk it a little softer,"  Komaeda said, wiping some frosting from his forehead. "You could have the cake if you want - I'm not one for sweets,"  he shrugged, giving Suzuya a frosting spatula and walking over nearby a table.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Looking shocked like a puppy that got kicked to the curb, Suzuya took hold of the spatula and followed after Komaeda. 
"But..I thought you were hungry? though I'll eat it if you don't want it!" he quickly added, because honestly He could eat it whole, but the boy figured that everyone might need a bite so they could be strong enough To continue their search for Charles.

Surprising to the albino, he suddenly let out a long yawn. starting to feel kind of drowsy actually. his eyes Trailing back to the oven, his plans changed to probably finding a place to sleep after they ate, somewhere Safe though

*.: Charles :.*

"You can do the deed whenever you want... I for one am going to go to my room and catch some long Needed sleep, this game is too easy as no one has even found me as always." Charles scoffed. 
"Now then, please do tend to what I've asked... and after you're done, do try to shake things up a bit, Jasper.." with that, the elder unlocked the door and started out towards the stairs.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Jasper nodded. "Thank you sir. I will be sure to shake things up too." He waited until Charles left the room before running a hand through his hair. Charles trusted Jasper and now, it was Jasper's turn to make him proud. He will succeed of course. After all, he is one of the best.


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ehe.. did I? Well, I guess I am.. you sounded like you wanted it more, so you could have it if you want. I'll just boil an egg or something."  Nagito got up from the table and got behind the counter again, looking around for something to eat.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Once the cake was done and Suzuya had taken it out, he placed it upon the table and began to decorate it With frosting, making sure to the edges too since sometimes the pan would make it quite difficult to reach. On the other hand, it only took the boy a few minutes to messily ice the pastry, frosting still on his cheek And the bridge of his nose. he looked more like he had smashed his face into a birthday cake rather then Serve one.

"Alright, time to eat~ Alice, you need to eat too! and Komaeda, you shouldn't be so picky, sweets are way Better than eggs." the albino called out to the others, rather excited that the sweet was done, he had Already started to prepare his and the other two's plates without getting any answer from them, being a Little too exhausted and hyper to really wait. that kind of weird last hyper moment one would have before They would pass out.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Alice frowned and placed her notepad on the table beside her pen. "I don't want cake. I won't be able to sleep later if I have some."

(*cough* Irony. The cake will put her to sleep. Right?)


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, no..! That's okay. I don't mind not having any, really. It's not like I'd die without any. Besides, you want it, don't you?"  Komaeda asked, frowning at Suzuya. "I could go a few more hours without food,"  he said, not quite sitting down.  "Besides, I wouldn't deserve that cake anyway. Not trash like me," he mumbled.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya's cheeks puffed, he wasn't liking these responses... why did they not want the cake? it looked Delicious, he decorated it a little messy sure, but it would still taste good!

"It's good... it's really good, so you have to try it." The albino said defiantly, he would make sure they both Had a taste. picking up two of the plates with the soft pastry on them, he first came over to where Alice Was, settling the plate down next to her so he had  free hand, he took hers in his own and made her pick up The fork. "Eat, you'll get sick otherwise, Shinohara-san always says that.." he pouted.

Yet at listening to what Komaeda said seemed to irritate the boy even more, stomping over to him with Komaeda's cake in his hands, he looked up at the taller boy and gave him the same pout he had given Alice. "No, you're going to eat it.." he mumbled, before a grin graced his lips, quickly scooping up the cake with His hands and dropping the plate to the floor, it broke with a loud shatter but he didn't seem to mind, Suddenly lunging at Komaeda at the Albino wrapped an arm around Komaeda's neck to pull him down to his Level, then he thrust his hand forward and began to stuff the cake into the other boy's mouth.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Alice held the fork, not wanting to eat the cake and set it back down on the plate. "Thank you but no thank you."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jasper knew Monica. And if there was one thing that could help him pull this off, it was the fact that Monica was a creature of habit. She would always be lying asleep near the piano in the music room around this time. Jasper readied his axe and swiftly walked over there, excitement starting to fill every cell in his body at the thought of finally having someone to kill.


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I don't think you'd get sick from not eating, just--"  Komaeda was surprised when Suzuya bega shoving cake into his mouth - sure, he got it when he put a cookie in his mouth, but this was really force feeding now. He heard a loud shatter, but he couldn't exactly look down at the angle that Suzuya was holding him. Komaeda wasn't struggling, but was relieved when he was finally done.  "What was that for? I told you, I could just feed myself - and you could have the cake to yourself,"  Komaeda said, panting but in a calm tone. 

He had to admit though, he was a little irritated because of what happened. He sometimes got headaches when he ate sweets.. well, not 'sometimes,' most of the time, which is why he hardly ever ate them since it got really bad at times. It was already coming, but he wasn't making it obvious yet.

Although it was nice that Suzuya gave him food even though surely it would cause him despair since he had less cake, Komaeda was considering making another one to repay him back. After all, Komaeda needed this guy's trust..  "Sorry,"  he said, looking sheepish.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

After completing his goal, Suzuya felt proud of himself for feeding the other, after all. the Albino felt like it Was his job to make sure this guy ate, he already had refused a cookie and now cake? something must of Been wrong with him in that sense, and giving him nutrition would be something that would make his Adoptive father proud.

"Ah... did I go a little too far?" Suzuya questioned, blinking a little bit to cue his confusion.. he wasn't really Used to most boundaries, and force feeding people was something weird he had started doing in this Mansion, so it was a little bit out of habit. 
"You just seemed really hungry before, so sorry if I went a little too far." The albino mumbled, though he Smiled neither the less, still feeling proud of feeding Komaeda.

However....Upon noticing hos awkward their position was with Suzuya literally hanging off of the other's Neck, and how close the Albino's face was to the other, a light blush appeared in Suzuya's cheeks, even the Boy had his limits even if they were _really_ hard to reach, and looking like he was about to kiss someone was One of them. 

He slowly let go  of the other hoping no one noticed his little yet embarrassing blush, he hated that he was Acting so weird and blamed it more on him being tired than anything else.

Turning his attention to Alice, he covered his cheeks and mouth with one of his hands and mumbled. "you Should still eat, if you don't want it though...can I have it still?"
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

"Sure." Alice agreed and watched the boy curiously. He was certainly a strange one.

(Writing up Jasper's side now.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jasper walked inside the music room and looked around the dingy room. The wallpaper was peeling and the whole aura in the room wasn't quite right. There was something wrong going on here. It was probably due to the fact that this home was owned by a pair of psychopaths. Jasper smirked. That was probably why. He found Monica resting on the piano, sitting on the stool while her head peacefully lay on the keys. Besides the piano, there were a few stands set up with lyrics in their slots while other instruments lay around. One, in particular, caught his eye. It was a harp.

Jasper went over to Monica's side and whispered in her ear. She started to move and Jasper picked up his axe. He performed a clean cut to her neck, killing her instantaneously, but that wasn't what he wanted to do. He wanted to leave a message for the other players in this little game. He picked up her body and lay it on the ground. The harp wasn't too heavy. In fact, Jasper could carry it quite comfortably. Taking his time, he used the delicate strings of the heart to cut Monica's frail, dead body into thin slices. Each slice couldn't have been more than a few inches wide. When he was done, there were hundreds of slices lying on the ground with a huge pool of blood already formed underneath.

Jasper walked over to the switches by the wall and turned on the fan. Almost as if by magic, Jasper watched in delight as the thin slices of Monica flew around the room, landing all willy-nilly, and spreading the delicious crimson blood everywhere. When the room was decorated enough, Jasper grabbed his axe and snuck away into the night, making sure to leave all the doors wide open for any visitors to find his creative work right away. Jasper grinned. He couldn't wait to see how they would react.

In fact, he would go to the security room right now. He scurried off up there and sat down in a chair, watching the monitor, and waiting. From now on, the game was going to be interesting. Jasper would make sure of it.


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah. It's okay,"  Nagito smiled a little weakly, holding his own head since he started getting a headache. "I'm gonna.. find somewhere and lie down a bit."  Komaeda had a little trouble controlling his feet, and wandered around, trying to find a guest room or something. When he did, he laid down comfortably and stared at the ceiling.

He wasn't sure if it was his imagination, but he saw Suzuya with a bit of a red face before. It was sort of strange - maybe he had a fever or something. He wasn't going to worry much about it, but he'll ask him about it tomorrow morning.

It didn't look like Komaeda was going to kill anyone soon - or at least, found anyone worth killing.


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

(I'm going to sleep. I hope you all liked Jasper's gory murder scene!)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"Alice... She doesn't trust me yet, but it would be best if you were to approach her yourself. As for when I'm going to start, that would be right now." I smiled, reaching up to pat his head. "Good luck." I added, then walked down the hallway, stopping in front of a guest room. I pulled out my blunderbuss, then snuck in, seeing someone in the bed.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 10, 2015)

(I'm not in this but... Monica's dead? How did she die before Jasper got involved?)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

*Steven:*
He looked up as Jasper walked into the room. "Satisfied with yourself?" Steven asked with a grin, pointing to the camera in the music room. The slow pan of the camera neatly captured all of Jasper's work. "It's been a boring game so far, hasn't it?" Steven said, sitting back in his chair and stretching his long legs out. "The most heart-wrenching thing so far was you killing those poor puppies."


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Jasper grinned, the smile so visibly plastered to his face. He was proud of what he was able to do. After all, the master trusted _him_ the most and not the others. He answered Steven, "Why, yes. Yes, I am. Did you enjoy the show? Don't worry. I will keep things interesting around here. We can't let the cattle roam too freely, now, can we?"

(I'm actually leaving for school right now. I'll be back in 7-8 hours!)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Then I'll eat it, you can make yourself a sandwich if you want but.." as if on cue, the albino let out a little Yawn. "I think we should find somewhere to sleep soon?"

Watching Komaeda leave out of the corner of his eye, the boy felt a ping of something _odd_ in his chest. Though he ignored the emotion, because it was too similar to how he felt earlier and he wasn't a fan of Feeling like that, nor could he really comprehend it. he just knew his face got hot for some reason and his Heart had started to beat fast, perhaps some kind of heart attack.. he never had one before, so he was Almost certain he was either feeling a fever coming on, or one of those heart attacks. 

On the other hand, thinking of this all just made The albino more hungry for sweets, and as such Suzuya strolled over to Alice and picked up the plate of cake, not missing a beat as he also pulled up a seat next to The girl, and started to gulp it down, all the while speaking between stuffing his face. 

"Hey, hey, Do you regret coming here?" Perhaps it was a obvious question, but the boy was curious seeing As his opinion turned out to be different from a lot of the others.

*.: Daniel :.*

"Good luck..?" It was reassuring at least one of the other killers gave me _'luck'_ after listening to what he Wanted to do, it was better than threatening to kill him or per say brainwash him to think like the rest, he Didn't really mind the latter.. however, he knew it was about time to go and question the girl, so he held his Breathe, gripped the door to the kitchen..

And simply waltz right on in.

_(Hiii~ I just woke up so thought I would contribute a bit. <3 )_
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

Sighing, I slumped against the wooden door. Lighting a candle, I looked around the room. I felt a grin creep across my face, and I started to get to work. Taking the mattress off the bed, I stuck in steel blades in between the springs. _'If anyone even tries to lie down here, they're going to be speared!'_ I thought excitedly, blowing out the candle.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

_(pssst~ I'm home again. <3 
Hopefully the others come soon~

Also, because no one has really found weapons yet to defend themselves..

I'm going to give a little list of locations of where the most weapons are stocked,

*The storage room* = Poisons, Pain killers, Deadly medicines.
*The laundry room* = Knives, Daggers, Swords, Anything sharp is here. <3
*The servant's room* = Explosives, Guns, hammers.


 By the way... I also think we should really discuss who should live and die later on. D; )_


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

(I agree on the discussion, don't want anyone dying randomly when the player might not want them to)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

_(mhmm~ so Sweden, who are you okay with dying if any? ^^

On the other hand, I would like to say that I am NOT okay with Suzuya dying, he can be injured NEARLY fatally if need be, but I would like him to remain alive seeing as I have a very important part of the plot planned out for him that will surely shock everyone. <3

Daniel though? He is killable, just try to make it creative, he's a scrub emotional wise, but he's pretty skilled at what he does. ^^ )_


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

(I'm okay with Steven dying, in fact. I'd love to see someone do him in ;u;

Timmy on the other hand, uh, pls let the lil guy live)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

_(Oh! I can arrange that for later on or soon? it's up to you~ I'm just itching for Suzuya to murder someone. <3 though you'll need to make more posts for Steven before we can just kill him off, so we know him a little better? since this will be rewritten into a little story for everyone after the RP is over, it would be nice if you gave him more scenes. ^^

On the other hand, that sounds fair. ^^ I'm curious to who the other players are willing and not willing to sacrifice too though. <3 because we need to know so we can intensify the horror~ kind of how Myst had Jasper kill Monica so creatively, It was splendid and really gave excitement to the horror aspect of this RP~)_


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"I'm glad that guy's gone,"  Mahiru frowned. "You.. what were you doing? It's rude to force someone to eat something, even if they're starving - you need to get their consent first!"  Koizumi scolded Suzuya, sitting down at the table.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

(Later is good, I wanna get more writing done with him. Though he's not gonna go down easy. *battle music begins playing in the distance* ;u; )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

_(That's what I was thinking as well.. because we haven't really seen steven much, if you want, you could write for both Steven and Timmy now? D; just like an update to see how they are both doing and what's going on with them. ^^

I would expect as much however, he IS a killer after all. xD )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

[Anyone want their character to be murdered by Teela? Her time to be reconised as a killer is nearing.]

I started humming to myself as I strolled down the hallway leadung towards the servant's quarters. I quietly opened the door, leaving it a crack open. "So many fun toys in here just waiting to be played with!" I giggled to myself, breathing in the faint smell of gunpowder.


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

(I'm all caught up! Going to find where I last posted and then post. :3 )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

[Gotta go to fencing right as everyone gets on. bbl 2 hours. feel free to use Teela. just dun kill her]


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Jasper grinned, the smile so visibly plastered to his face. He was proud of what he was able to do. After all, the master trusted _him_ the most and not the others. He answered Steven, "Why, yes. Yes, I am. Did you enjoy the show? Don't worry. I will keep things interesting around here. We can't let the cattle roam too freely, now, can we?"
> 
> (I'm actually leaving for school right now. I'll be back in 7-8 hours!)



(Jasper's last post)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> (Jasper's last post)


_(can you reply for Alice? </3 I'm kind of hanging here~)_


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> *.: Suzuya :.*
> 
> "Then I'll eat it, you can make yourself a sandwich if you want but.." as if on cue, the albino let out a little Yawn. "I think we should find somewhere to sleep soon?"
> 
> ...



Alice thought for a moment. "Hm, I can wait until morning to eat. I agree. We should find somewhere to sleep." Alice watched him devour the cake and cringed when he spoke with his mouth full. She was a bit taken back by his questions but answered, "Oh, um, it has been quite the adventure. If it wasn't so dangerous, I'd be having fun right now." Alice laughed. She remember her notebook was still out so she placed her right hand over it to cover it somewhat.

Inside the notebook, she had written info on everything she's learned so far as well as her map. In the older pages, she drew some doodles and wrote down some of her dreams and aspirations for the future. If it were to land in anyone else's hands, she would flip. She might be angry enough to start killing her allies too.

She looked up when the butler from earlier came on. Her face flushed with anger when she remembered how he had lied to her. She kept her face down, and avoided looking in his direction.

(I'm okay with Alice dying, but only later on in the story. I don't want her to be one of the first few to die. However, she can be injured.)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"I was watching you and I think you have a map that you drew of the mansion?" Suzuya suddenly blurted out. 
Honestly it was a little creepy the way he just worded that, but The albino was obviously bad with words From how he's been acting ever since coming to this mansion, so it probably wasn't as bad as it sounded.

He paused a moment and stuck his tongue out towards Mahiru, he didn't really like the girl and didn't want Her to tell him what to do, after all... she was mean to Komaeda, and for some reason that really upset Suzuya, though soon he turned back to Alice.

"Though the danger is what excites me!" He exclaimed with a smile, settling the empty plate down and Pulling his legs up onto the chair then hugging them as he continued. 
"It's fun..it's seriously fun, don't you Think? we won't even get in trouble if we kill someone here...doesn't that sound exciting?" 

The question itself was starting to sound dangerous to answer, it was no longer just an odd question, rather A question of morals itself, the albino was sharing his own and questioning how Alice thought as well. Though it was true there was no one to judge them here, and he expected an honest answer.  

However, being disturbed by a sudden noise brought his attention to the doorway, his eyes widening as they Focused on Daniel.

_He didn't look familiar.._

*.: Daniel :.*

On instinct, Daniel began to unsheathe his butcher knife and draw it. it was only out of caution this time so That he wouldn't be murdered by these three people, he was out numbered so he had to be careful with How he went about this. not to mention he was considered their enemy.

"I....wanted to talk to you, Alice was it? I need to ask you something before I end your life.." The words Came out biter, as if he hated speaking to the girl, but honestly he just hated what he knew he had to say, Ending her life was unavoidable, but he wanted to prolong it as much as he could, he wanted to justify Killing the people in this mansion, and he was here for answers to clarify his morals were still intact.

The masked man slowly crept forward, his silent steps not even making a creak in the oak floorboards of the kitchen.
​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

*Timmy:*
Timmy had ducked down behind some boxes, both hiding himself and looking through other nearby bins for possible weapons. Waiting a while, he said quietly "I don't think they followed us. Let's look around here some more."

*Steven:*
"T'was a lovely show!" Steven said, still smiling, he spun around lazily in the chair, waving his hand in approval. As he spun, something on the cameras caught his eye. "Seems there's quite the party in the kitchen. I count one, two, three, four innocents. And one, two killers~" His eyes lit up, and he folded his hands and rested his chin on them. "Care to make an appearance, 'keep things interesting' as you said?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Alice mumbled, "Oh, yeah, I did. Um... did you want to see it?"

Alice puzzled over Suzuya's strange questions and answered, "If it seems like we might have to kill each other for the game, I don't really mind to be honest." She whispered, to herself, "After all, that's what _he_ said when _they_ died... which is why I need to win. You need to win the game. Maybe it was fate that brought me here... to finish what they never could." Alice sighed.

She looked up at Daniel. Her breath caught in her mouth and her heart started to beat irregularly. No. It wasn't her time yet. She stuttered, "W-What did you want to ask me?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jasper thought it over for a bit. "Hm... not yet, Steven. I'd like to watch this a bit to see how it plays out. If it seems like no one's dying, then, we'll join. For now, sit back and enjoy the next show."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

with his eyes locked on Daniel, Suzuya slowly let his legs slip out of his grip and lowered them to the floor, And just as slowly he started to stand up. cocking his head to the left as he watched the other with quite the Amount of interest, he was excited, so very excited that he felt his blood start to pump fast yet again, his Heart beginning to pick up pace from within his chest. 

"Why, Hello.. I haven't seen you before.." He murmured, not taking his watch from the other as he asked Out loud. "Alice, who is this? is he, is he a killer?" The albino sounded hopeful.

*.: Daniel :.*

"Why are you here?... What made you so possessed to come here? why do you let yourselves be reduced to Cattle for us to slaughter?" the words came out fast, he already had each and every question planned out for quite the while. 

Yet as he drew near he slowly began to his arm towards the counters on the far left of the kitchen, once Close enough to stroke with his butcher knife, the delicate wood gave off a disgruntling noise as the wood Started to peel off against the edges of the sharp blade, leaving little scratches and scraps on the counters Surface as he crept ever closer.

"I don't get it... I want to know more about you, and I don't even understand why, I just feel like I _HAVE_ to, You know?" he spoke with a hint of insanity, though the boy still sounded bitter... too bitter. "I can't stop Thinking about you since I first saw you.. so tell me, tell me all of your opinions." he added in a hushed Tone, he was almost to the girls now, his breathe quickening as he questioned his own actions, they weren't Teally making sense anymore as he came for the girl, wanting to know her opinions more than anything, Ah.. he probably sounded crazy right now, but he didn't exactly care.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Alice nodded towards Suzuya quietly. She was a bit saddened that her end was coming so fast. She began to wonder if these killers even knew what they were actually doing. _'Probably not. Maybe they just have no soul.'_

Alice watched the butler move ever closer to her and listened to his rambling questions. She refused to talk to him. She didn't want to tell him anything. He _lied_ to her. He didn't deserve to know any of her opinions. She muttered, angrily, "If you're going to kill me, just get on with it. That way, I can finally see my parents again! The same parents that died in these very games just 10 years ago..."


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi frowned - there really wasn't anything she could say to this guy, is there? She stormed out of the kitchen, not having eaten anything and hungry. Everyone here is surely crazy, right? This can't be a game of life or death..


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Oh, oh he is!" Suzuya spoke with glee, he was already excited for this fight. his hand diving into his pants Pocket as he started to pull out his trusted knife. with this, he sidestepped in front of Alice, which could of Been mistaken for the boy protecting her, yet honestly it was just because he was itching to finally get to kill Someone, however unknown to Suzuya was just how much of a losing match he was in for.

Calling out to the other with both joy and malice "Stop walking~ I'll be your opponent." 
Finally, Suzuya smirked towards the other and readied his blade.

*.: Daniel :.*

That response didn't please Daniel one bit, he was for furious at the words the girl spoke that he hadn't Even noticed Mahiru run past him, he wanted answers, answers for all the the questions rushing through his Head. yet the girl had provided him with nothing, nothing at all and she even acted as if she would never Answer him, just asking to be killed like that as well..

Perhaps Jasper was right, the cattle only wanted to die, they had no humanity and were all here for the Slaughter and thrill of it all, it was truly disgusting to Daniel that anyone would lower themselves to that, But If that was how they wanted it then he would follow the order given without any signs of hesitation.

"If that is what you wish then... I'm not above getting my answers from you later in this game, however I Refuse to kill you both just yet...but I can surely beat you within an inche of your life!" he suddenly lunged Forward after giving his answer, yet his opponent changed faster than he had expected, instead of Alice Meeting his blade the cold steel met another, slicing through the Albino's shoulder blade and down to his Chest, Daniel didn't mind who he was up against, and so he immediately thought up a change of plan within A few seconds.

As the Albino gasped at the sudden strike, Daniel took the first few seconds to try and rush behind the other To get to Alice, yet Suzuya recovered faster than Daniel had anticipated and this time it was the butlers turn To feel the Albino's knife pierce through the skin of his back, he let out a hushed grunt and resisted the urge To scream as Suzuya twisted and created a incision upon him, Daniel had to admit the other was fast, he Didn't pack much upper body strength, but Suzuya was certainly fast.

However, luckily for Daniel and perhaps unfortunate for the Albino, Daniel had brute strength on his side And well earned resistance, he would be perfect to stand his ground against a speedy opponent, it was the Best match up for him after all. so he endured the feeling of the blade slicing his back and used it to his Advantage, suddenly dropping to his knees and smashing his back against the cold kitchen ground, and just As he anticipated, Suzuya was tightly clinging to that knife he felt buried in his back, 

"Ahrrgh!" Daniel screeched as he felt the blade pierce even deeper, but it was well worth it. this maneuver Caused Suzuya to be smothered beneath the taller boy's back, and Daniel being more built than the other Made the Albino shriek in pain as he was nearly nearly crushed under the weight.  trained as he was it didn't take long until Daniel jumped back to his feet, and he didn't give Suzuya time to recover.

Thrusting his blade back and then coming down onto the small of the boys stomach, he created a deep Incision just as The albino had done to him, Suzuya withered and kicked, the albino wasn't used to pain and Was more of having a shock attack then responding to it properly, and it wasn't long until a pool of blood Began to form underneath Suzuya both from Daniel's open wound dripping down onto the kitchen floor, and From Suzuya's own being ripped apart, The albino was injured terribly and it didn't look so well for him, the Pain building up so much that the smaller boy had started to go unconscious, eventually passing out in his Own mess.

Breathing heavily, Daniel turned to the open one left in the room..

Alice, he set his eyes on her as one would their prey, the sorrow and humanity he felt before were gone, And he simply grunted. "Go to sleep now.." and before she would even have time to react, with a thrust of his leg forward Daniel delivered a round house kick to her stomach.

_(I'm usually a lot better so I apologize because I was rushing, also because IT'S HARD FIGHTING YOURSELF OMG. D; eep~)_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

[Anyone wanna roleplay with me?]


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Alice was launched backwards by the powerful kick and she felt her head hit against the wall. Within a few seconds, everything went pitch-black and she passed out.

Jasper grinned, while watching the screen. This was turning out to be better than he thought it'd be. He'd have to meet this Alice for himself. She looked like she'd be a fun one to kill. Jasper loved the ones with a so-called tragic backstory. It made the enjoyment of killing them all the much more better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KittyKittyBoo said:


> [Anyone wanna roleplay with me?]



(Jasper's in the security room if you want to join him. ^-^ )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

(kk thanks)

After loading myself up with grenades and other explosives, I made my way to the security room. I quietly opened the door, closing it behind me as I walked over to Jasper. "How's the show?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

"Very interesting. Did you have a look in the music room yet? Actually, I want you to do me a favor. Take the cattle over to the music room. I left them a message that I'd love to see them react too." Jasper smirked.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

*Steven:*
He clapped his hands together twice, "Yes! Please, to the music room with them!" He fiddled with his bowtie in antsy anticipation, that grin still spread across his face. What fun this was, watching like this!


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"Mmhmm..." I agreed with Steven. I stared at the kitchen screen for a few moments. "I have a feeling Daniel is going to die soon..." I murmured to myself, before walking out of the door to find the "cattle."


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Jasper nodded. "Well, it's almost 6am. I'm going to take a quick nap. Wake me up when the cattle reach the music room." Jasper laid back in his chair, his right hand holding his axe protectively in case anyone tried to attack him in his sleep. He closed his eyes and fell asleep, imagining all the possible ways he could murder someone. A creepy smile grew on his face in his sleep and that might unsettle anyone who saw him.

(Lollipup needed a timeskip. @KittyKittyBoo: If you can, can you skip to after Teela drags everyone's bodies into the music room so they wake up surrounded by blood and gore? Thanks. <3 )


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

(( ~ timeskip ! you guys could catch up once you're done rping in the nighttime. ~ ))

 Nagito Komaeda

What.. what was he doing in here? All Komaeda remembered was getting a headache and having to go in here, but why? For some strange reason he can't recall any of the events of what happened last night.. It probably wasn't good since he couldn't remember. He sat up - at least he remembered why he was in this entire thing - to kill someone - but he hasn't found the right person. He began to walk down the stairs quietly, still in deep thought.

Who would be the person here most likely to cause others despair? The other killers? He hasn't encountered any of them yet, but he's heard of them from that basta*d Charles. What were their names again..? Z, Jasper, Daniel, and.. Steven, was it? He doesn't quite know how they look like so he'll have to ask someone. Komaeda wandered into the kitchen but was horrified by what he saw. Now he remembered - he'd met a white haired guy and.. another girl, her name was Alice. But now, he found them passed out, one in the wall and one in their own pool of blood. 

Nagito quickly rushed to Suzuya's side and shook him gently, asking, "Are you okay? Hey, hey.. wake up," , before walking over to Alice and saying the same, looking intently at the two hoping they'd wake.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino lay in his own pool of blood, His breathing was shallow and he was not moving one bit, he was out cold and didn't look like he would wake for anyone or anything. was he dying?.. he might of been, blood was slowly oozing out of the boy's stomach and if it didn't stop, the steady pace would slowly but surely kill him. 

*.: Daniel :.*
_(TOP CAN BE RECENT AND BOTTOM CAN BE EARLIER CAUSE I GOT NINJA'D xD )_
It was hard to breathe, but somehow Daniel managed, huffing as he hunched over and plucked the notepad off of Alice's body, this would be useful later, they didn't need the layout of the mansion anyway, it would make it too easy for the cattle.. and if the girl that captivated him so wanted to die, then he would allow it.. but only in the best and most creative of ways.

He was sluggish, but he managed to leave the room. he planned to take a long nap in the servant's room as he felt his job was done for now. 

_(kitty since it seems we're still in the kitchen, can you come in and bring everyone to the music room once we wake up? owo )_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

Reaching the kitchen, I find Suzuya on the ground in a pool of blood with Alice out cold near him. Seeing Niagito, I quickly raised my blunderbuss, pointing it at my stomach. "Thee be killer or thy cattle?!" I giggled at the words I used, trying to keep a serious face. 

[Magical timeskip as Teela drags their bodies to the music room.]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

_(kitty lets hold off the timeskip for now since we just did one~ <3 /I don't think you say it lol, but lets wait a second and then you can bring them to the music room, kay? It'll be more epic if they are awake anyway. ^^ )_


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Alice was still knocked out, a small trail of blood running down from her temple where the stitches Suzuya fixed for her were.

(Someone carry her there. Please. <3 )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

[I have a way they should wake up: to the sound of music ♪]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

_(LOL, WAIT KITTY. D; Suzuya is dying so let him get taken care of before you take them, though you can start gathering up Alice if you want. <3 )_


----------



## ethre (Mar 10, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda walked back over to Suzuya's side, and wondered for a moment what to do with him despite the fact that he's nearly dead. He noticed the stitches on his hands and - well, all over his body - which he hadn't noticed before and figured he must really like stitching himself. Maybe he brought some along - you can't help but check, right? Sure enough, in Suzuya's left pocket, there were all the materials he'd need to stitch someone up. Sure, Komaeda's never stitched anyone up before, but he'd have to rely on his luck for this one. He tried to do the job as quickly but as gently as possible too - things would get bad if someone walked in and saw him and Suzuya in a pool of blood. 

~

After about a half hour, Komaeda finally finished stitching Suzuya up and was actually a bit proud of his work - but he couldn't just leave him on the floor. He picked the small boy up and hurried up the stairs - it was still fairly early in the morning after all, so he couldn't wake someone up and see a him carrying a bloody boy. Nagito laid Suzuya down on the guest bed, and cleaned up the wound a little with a wet rag. He draped a sheet over him so he wouldn't be too suspicious, uncomfortable or cold - and went back downstairs and back into the kitchen so he wouldn't wake him up. It'd probably make more problems - and he still had to clean up the mess in the kitchen..

(( lOOK at how helpful he is owo ah, if you're wondering why he's so good at things like this, he's just really lucky. don't worry, he won't use his luck to not die or something ~ ;w; ))


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

I walked over to Suzuya. Taking his needle out of his pocket, along with some red thread, I started to stith up his skin. Once finished, I heaved him over to the door, then grabbed Alice. Struggling with the two, I eventually got them into the music room, smiling at the gorey site. Tying them up together, I sat down at the piano, and started to play the _Death Waltz_.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Ninja'd. Can't edit off my DS, so just pretend she got both to the music room.]

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Ninja'd. Can't edit off my DS, so just pretend she got both to the music room.]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

_
(Because Ethre's post was so cute and detailed and I would feel like really bad ignoring it cause it looks like it took time;; can I have Suzuya wake up and walk to the music room himself half asleep instead?? <3

We can edit it to where you only took Alice there, and then I'll make Suzuya come himself? owo )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

[alrighty, that works, but Teela will still be playing death waltz]


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

(I'll wait for Suzuya to arrive before waking up Alice. Feel free to describe the gory scene your characters see! I love gore. <3 )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Soft...
It was nice and soft, and comfortable too. how safe it felt caused Suzuya to smile gently through his Sleepiness. gingerly pulling the blanket close to his chest as he cuddled the pillow underneath his head.

"Shinohara-san...I don't want to wake up till midnight..~" the Albino let out a yawn as he mumbled those Words, keeping his eyes shut tight and melting into the nice relaxing feelings this mattress provided him. 
Though soon enough he started to wake, feeling rather unsettled that _Shinohara-san _hadn't scolded him Yet, or even tried to wake him up. so the albino used the little strength he had in the morning to pull himself up. 

Taking the covers off him as he stretched his arms out and at the same time he did, he let out in a shocked Tone "Ah...ah?" taking him a minute to adjust to the lighting, he found new stitches on his belly and his arm, They looked so pretty and well done.. but he didn't remember stitching himself there. "Who did this?" He Asked in a hushed whisper, he slowly started to put the pieces together of his attack last night. 

He was fatally wounded and probably would of died without these stitches, he carefully reached down to Stroke the red lace with a confused expression, perhaps he should be thankful but he had no idea to who?
This meant someone must of saved his life, yet the Albino wasn't even sure who would want to save him. And with the thought of finding his savior and paying Daniel back ten fold in his mind, the albino pushed his Slender legs off the bed, and hopped down. not bothering to comb his bed head or clean the blood stains From his oversized clothes as he left the room.

It didn't take long once he entered the hall to hear such a nice melody filling the empty silence, and he was Attracted to it like a moth to the flame. "So pretty.. where is it coming from?" Suzuya asked the air, and Sleepily began his way to the music room, however.. the sight he saw was anything than what he would of Imagined.


​


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Alice woke up to the sound of music softly playing. When she woke up her eyes, the first thing she saw was blood, gore, and tiny bits of... *human*... everywhere. Alice let out the loudest earsplitting scream she was capable of. She was okay with dealing with psychopaths but gore? No. She was not fond of gore.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"Hello, mister Suzuya, miss Alice. I do hope you slept well. I apologize if I woke you both, along with the blood, but alas, it is such a lovely color, don't you think?" I grinned, never taking my eyes off the piano. "Do you at least like my tune?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

"Oh, uh, um..." Alice leaned forward and puked. She was not comfortable with all the gore.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Taking in the sights of sliced up humans, gore and blood around him made Suzuya feel a little disgusted With the decorating. it didn't exactly scare him, or even make him queasy. he just thought it was plain Distasteful and the owner of this mansion had a horrible style sense. 

To emphasis his disgust, Suzuya stuck out his tongue and went "Ewww.. This is gross." as he started to take A few more steps into the room, looking around at the horrid decorations before he addressed Teela. 
"Why is everything so...nasty in here? do you know, do you?"

The albino was in no shape to fight, but he had a sinking feeling that something might go down in this room, Or he would learn something he should of a long time ago about the maid.

*.: Daniel :.*

Elsewhere, Daniel had just entered the security room and closed the door gently behind him. this was the Last place he could look for Jasper and surely enough there the other killer was, just sitting there in the Room asleep. 
Daniel was playing with a pen he also snatched from the girl in his left hand as he read Alice's notebook with His right.

He didn't exactly feel like waking Jasper up just yet, and took a seat across from the other male, simply Reading through the pages as he waited for Jasper to get up from his nap...

Though... it occurred to him after about ten minutes how the notebook had the same sent as Alice, and After making sure no one was paying attention to him due to being out cold, he secretly held the notebook Closed and inhaled the lovely scent, sighing in content as he inhaled the toxins of obsession.​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

(Steven ain't asleep, bro xD)

*Steven:*
"I'll just pretend to have never seen that then, hmm?" Steven asked, giggling childishly. He turned better to face Daniel rather than watching out of the corner of his eye like he'd been doing. "Whose is that?" He asked, nodding his head towards the notebook.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"Aie, I do know. But you must answer my question. Do you like my tune?" I asked, quietly giggling as I neared the end of the deathly song. Once it slowed down, I quickly spun around, my blunderbuss in hand. Without the need to aim, I shot the door, busting the lock so it could only be opened from the outside.


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Jasper jumped up out of his seat at the sound of the scream. He held his axe, ready to attack and asked, "Huh? What? Why didn't anyone wake me up?" He sat back down and stared intently at the screens. Suddenly, one of the cattle, Alice, began to vomit. Jasper laughed. "I am not cleaning _that_ up."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"It sounds lovely, but what is the point of answering that?" The boy cocked his head out of confusion, Suzuya didn't really understand why she would ask such a thing, though the albino let out a yelp and Jumped a little at the sudden gunshot. his eyes wide as he stared towards Teela. 

"you could of shot me! did you want to, did you?" he suddenly asked, a little excited yet at the same time He knew he wouldn't last long in a fight the way he was now, even as much as he was itching to hurt Someone or something after what happened to him.

*.: Daniel :.*

Startled at someone actually being awake in the room, Daniel lowered the notebook from his face, a blush On his red out of embarrassment for being caught doing something so stalkerish, the masked man had Completely forgotten just how long Steven stayed up for sometimes.

To clear the tension, he coughed. "It's Alice's... the girl who likes to write everything down, and also the one With the most captivating of eyes." he mumbled trying not to make eye contact, though he soon added. "Also the one vomiting.."
_
(OMG STEVEN NO. x'D )_​


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Jasper looked over at Daniel. He said in a monotone voice, "I told you to kill her. Why. Did. You. Not. Kill. Her?"

(Typed that like for emphasis. Hope it doesn't tick anyone off.)

Alice finished puking and sat back, breathing heavily. Her hands were tied up for some unknown reason and she closed her eyes, to avoid looking at any more gore. She mumbled, "W-What happened?"


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 10, 2015)

*Steven:*
"How... lovely..." Steven said, cringing at the sight of Alice throwing up. "I agree with Jasper, let's make the maid clean it." He turned back towards his screens, eagerly focusing on the music room. "This could be interesting..."
(And with that, I go bed)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"I just want to know. It's called The Death Waltz. And yes, I could have shot you, but it's more fun when your prey can't run, my dear." I giggled, then slowly spun the piano around to face him as I began to play the waltz again. "Don't even bother trying to attack me. I'm loaded with all sorts of little... goodies, and it would be quite tragic if you were to touch one..." I added.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"So it's like.. the waltz of death?" Suzuya exclaimed with admiration, he really liked that name, he wasn't One for musical instruments and had no clue how to play them, but death waltz had a nice ring to it and the Albino liked the way it sounded as it played.

"What kind of goodies, can you share the details? because right now I'm.." He paused for a moment, looking Down at his hands as he raised them enough to stroke the lace that stitched up his stomach, probably Holding the blood and his insides tight and safe. 

"Not so well, but I'm not ready to die yet, so I don't think I would let myself be done in by you." he smirked And looked up to face Teela, showing her a rather sadistic expression, Perhaps the boy was feeling risky.. after all, it didn't look like Alice would be able to get up anytime soon.

*.: Daniel :.*

"You told me to think for myself, and I didn't think killing her then and there would of satisfied me." He said With pride, Daniel felt a little more confident than he usually did, and decided he wouldn't back down just yet.

"I want her death to be...tragic, and I want her to be consumed by pain as she passes, it has to be special. And it will become my new method of killing... because I want to develop my heartbreak." He informed Jasper further, settling the worn notebook onto his lap as he waited for Jasper's response to his new Confidence.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Jasper replied, "I told you to kill her, no questions asked. As for the others, you decide." Daniel walked over and placed the notebook on his lap. Jasper picked it up and leafed through his. "Hm... actually, disregard what I just said. You did well. With this, we'll be able to slaughter them all and each death will be magnificent." Jasper grinned.

Alice had a sudden idea. With what little strength she had, she wobbled over to Teela and used the rope tying her hands together in an attempt to choke the maid. She squeezed the rope around her neck as tightly as she possibly could, trying to steady her breathing while doing so.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 10, 2015)

"Goodies like sodium and water, a deadly explosive when combined, grenades, and a few drugs. Oh, and my lovely blunderbuss..." I listed.  "You do realize who and what I am, correct? As for killing you, I think I'm going to save you for desert. As for Alice, I know of someone who would gladly take her life.

[Last post. G'night!]

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Goodies like sodium and water, a deadly explosive when combined, grenades, and a few drugs. Oh, and my lovely blunderbuss..." I listed.  "You do realize who and what I am, correct? As for killing you, I think I'm going to save you for desert. As for Alice, I know of someone who would gladly take her life.

[Last post. G'night!]


----------



## ethre (Mar 11, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda was finally finished with mopping up the blood stains off the floor, and was about to maybe make something to eat until he heard some music filling his ears. At first he didn't think much of it and thought about who could've done whatever that was to Suzuya and Alice -- did something happen when he hobbled off to bed? Well, of course something happened, but who would crave to put someone in despair so much that Nagito had to stitch up a wound so severe and had launched a poor girl into a wall? Probably another one of the killers, but it was still unwarranted. He'll have to ask once Suzuya's woken up from his slumber - Nagito was never good at medical stuff, so he had to admit, he was a little worried. He killed people, not healed them. He'll put an end to all the rest of the killers here soon though - and maybe make so much hope arise from the survivors that they could escape and lead a happier life. He just.. had yet to find out who they were.

The music in the other room was slowly getting louder, and soon he heard Suzuya's voice over there. He had to check if the stitches were okay and find the source of the music, but the music's stopped once he got over there, and he heard some familiar voices. Sure enough, there was another girl from last night and Suzuya, looking like they were about to fight. "Hey, hey! This really is no place to fight.."  Komaeda said a bit frantically.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Of course I now what you are, You're a old hag~" Suzuya answered with an insult and a giggle, he wasn't Afraid of Teela, in fact Suzuya wanted to distract her once he noticed Alice struggling to gain balance and Walk, perhaps If he could buy Alice sometime, she might be able to help them get out of this rather horrid Situation. 

Yet losing track of his plan as something more interesting caught the Albino's attention, catching sight of the Boy with similar hair colour as him, and all too suddenly forgetting just where he was as The albino started to wave at Komaeda. 

"Ah, Komaeda!" He exclaimed with glee, waving an oversized sleeve to welcome the boy into this rather Messed up room that was covered in blood and bits of human slices.

*.: Daniel :.*

"Well I'm sorry but I think you'll find this useful... This book has information on every single guest in this Mansion, along with Alice's past. I know you like to mess with the psyche of people, so... I figured you might Like taking a look at it." After jasper inspected the notebook, Daniel felt sure that he would receive the Recognition he deserved, and as if on cue, Daniel did. so the masked man smirked beneath the gas mask.

"Then, you do approve of me keeping her alive a little longer?" he questioned.

_(Night Kitty! <3 )_​


----------



## ethre (Mar 11, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"What happened here?"  Komaeda asked, looking not mortified, but more disgusted at seeing the bits of flesh on the ground, walking over to Alice to help her up but his attention was still directed toward Suzuya. He saw Teela sitting nearby the piano and figured out she was the source of the music before. He shot her a dark glare, as if silently daring her to hurt any of them. He'll do away with _ her _ later, she was probably the reason why Suzuya and Alice were so beaten up.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Jasper thought on for a moment. "Hm... depends on why you'd want to do so, but it should be fine. Maybe she can be our little rat." Just then, something on the screens caught his eye. Jasper grinned. "Looks like the little rat is finally starting to kill. I wonder if she'll succeed in her task."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"We're being threatened by the old hag!" Suzuya exclaimed, narrowing his eyes and glancing over in Teela's Direction, the albino pulled down on his eyelid and stuck his tongue out to mock the _hag_

After he was done mocking the girl, he quickly squealed "Komaeda!~" as if he was just reunited with a long Lost friend or lover and began to scurry over to Komaeda and it didn't take long before the albino collided With the other, Suzuya wrapped his arms around the taller males waist, then burying his face into the other's shirt.

However, this warm moment was a little odd considering their situation, and if not just that. also because Suzuya's hands began to sneak their way into the ultimate luckster's pockets, digging to see if he could find Any candy or sweets.

*.: Daniel :.*

"I would prefer not to keep her... we need to dispose of her, she said she wanted to be disposed of and I Have no intention of not listening." Daniel said rather sternly, before his eyes also came to look upon the Screen, his expression changing to amazement as he sat up from his chair. 

"Do you think she can do it? she could change from prey to killer... Is cattle even capable of that?" he asked Rather hopefully, coming over to where Jasper was as he leaned on the other killer's chair to get a better View of the monitor, things were finally getting interesting and he wanted to see it through to the very end. 
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Jasper grinned. "If she can do that, we need to use her. It would be interesting to have a spy on the inside. She's perfect too. She looks so helpless that no one would suspect her!"

(*cough* Would Daniel get jealous? *cough* )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"We absolutely will not!" Daniel spat, he was growing angry at how Jasper was acting... Only Daniel was in Charge of fulfilling Alice's wish to die, and Jasper would not be allowed to interfere after the masked man Had already promised to murder her just as she had wanted, in fact... he had a feeling welling up in his Chest that he wasn't quite sure of, but he knew the feeling made me want to punt Jasper one in the face.

"I already promised her to give her death... if you interfere with my plan, then for once in my life I will have To betray your orders..." he grumbled. 

_(Yes, he's a stalker and is starting to believe Alice belongs to him. D: )_​


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

"Daniel, listen to me, these kinds of things are what will keep the game interesting, got it? I don't care what promise you made to her. You can't just run things on your own. You're still new to this. Let me help you and it'll be more enjoyable." Jasper glared at Daniel, sending a solid message with his eyes that he was not to be ****ed with.

(This is getting good!)


----------



## ethre (Mar 11, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, what are you doing?"  Komaeda asked, picking up the small boy by his shoulders and stopping him from.. whatever it was he was trying at. He wasn't really sure, but maybe he wanted something from him. Komaeda did grab something earlier from the kitchen - which he found in the cupboard. He assumed it was some sort of candy, which was in a small, clear wrapper but took it anyway since he was okay with anything as long as it was edible - since he was still starving and didn't have much time or ingredients. He dug through his pocket and handed the rather tiny candy to the boy. "I know it isn't much but you can have it - just be quiet for now,"  Nagito said kindly, so he would stay out of trouble.

Now facing Teela, he questioned, "Is there a problem that Suzuya made?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

I remained silent until the end of the song, then looked up at the two boys. "Aie, he called me an old hag... I also hate that he didn't have any of my sweets." I growled, reaching into my pocket to take out a grenade. "He is also gullible, annoying, heartless, stitched up boy!" I added, ready to throw the bomb at them.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

(Um... Alice is still attempting to choke Teela btw...)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

[Sorry, I missed that.]

"I wouldn't do that if I were you, miss Alice." I sadisticly giggled, my right hand diving into my pocket. I grinned as I felt the cool metal slide over my finger, then jabbed it into her side. I started to stumble back, attempting to either slam her into a wall or make her fall to the ground. "I won't go down so easily!" I laughed, the strange music seeming to echo off the walls, even though I was no longer playing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Sorry, I missed that.]

"I wouldn't do that if I were you, miss Alice." I sadisticly giggled, my right hand diving into my pocket. I grinned as I felt the cool metal slide over my finger, then jabbed it into her side. I started to stumble back, attempting to either slam her into a wall or make her fall to the ground. "I won't go down so easily!" I laughed, the strange music seeming to echo off the walls, even though I was no longer playing.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Alice felt the dagger slip into her side but the pain didn't come right away. She was numb. She couldn't feel. She stood her ground and wrapped her hand ties even tighter around Teela's neck.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

Feeling the rope tighten, I dug the claw deeper, twisting it a bit. I quickly reached to my thigh, pulling my blunderbuss out of it's holster. "It seems you have a death wish..." I weased, pointing the gun at her side. I then ripped my claw out of her side, and began to saw away at the rope.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Alice was still numb, while adrenaline rushed through her blood, but she was sure it would hurt as hell once she could feel the pain. She squeezed the rope ever tighter, hoping against hope that Teela would pass out soon.

(No killing Alice w/o Lollipup on, please.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

Deciding there was only one way to get out of this, I went limp, closing my eyes as I pretended to pass out.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

(Sent Lolipup  a pm)


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Alice watched Teela pass out and with one final squeeze, she let Teela drop to the ground, unaware that she was faking. However, Alice's hands were still tied together. Suddenly, the pain she had been so lacking shot up and spread throughout her body like fire. She crumbled to the ground, holding her stomach where she had been stabbed, blood was pooling out, and time was running out for Alice. Her goal to avenge her parents, no matter how noble, was going to fail. Alice might even end up dying right here in this gore-filled room while contributing a fresh layer of gore to the decorations around her. It was sad... but it was the only fate left for her, unless by some miracle, someone saved her life...


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Would you like me to play you a lullaby to help you die?" I asked, smiling at her through hazy, half closed eyes. "The Death Waltz would be lovely, but I feel as if it doesn't suit you..." I murmured, standing up, splatters of blood stained my outfit. A red mark had started to form a ring around my neck from her bonds. "Or, since I'm feeling generous this lovely evening, I could always end you right now." I grinned as I started to play the slow ending of the waltz, never taking my ice blue eyes off her.
[I suggest you listen to the Death Waltz on youtube. Just search it, and it should be the first video. Looks like a bunch of squares and rectangles.]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

(Psssst... I'll be home soon D; )


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

(Psst, Good I pm-ed you)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya whistled, "Is that supposed to hurt me? is it, is it?" He questioned Teela mockingly, though truth be Told he wasn't fond of being called heartless like that, he did have a heart, just not much of one. on the Other hand the thing that really hurt his feelings was being called stitched boy, he actually quite loved his Stitch art and wasn't a fan of being made fun of for it and to this he frowned and warned in a childish yet Unnerving manner
"Insult me anymore and lets see how you like me sewing that mouth shut~" 

However losing his snarky demeanor to the sight that took place, his eyes widening in shock, the albino Certainly bought Alice enough time to get the rope around Teela's throat and to this he was proud, but he Also felt helpless as the tides were suddenly turned onto the poor girl.

Suzuya tried to race forward but could only manage a few steps, his mouth going agap as he felt his body Going wobbly and his vision quite hazy, the blood loss he sustained before was finally taking it's toll and he Felt helpless as he fell down to his knees. 
All he could do was watch the scene unfold before him as the albino's body refused to listen to him, it was Far too weak and even though the pain didn't bother him as it should, the pain still controlled his nerves and Refused to let him get up. 

"Ah, you're just a hag after all.." He weakly spoke out to the maid, wanting her to leave the other girl alone, Suzuya didn't exactly want Alice to die, nor did he actually care if she did, but his adoptive father had taught Him quite a bit of things, and one of those things was to not let your comrades down. 

*.: Daniel :.*

Within a second Daniel had bolted out of the room, almost as soon as he saw the battle turn tides he had Acquired a nasty feeling in his gut, rushing out of the security room as he shoved past the door nearly Ripping it off of it's hinges, "I'll be back!" he quickly called to Jasper as he was almost already down the hall.

He ran fast and didn't miss a beat as he came across the long halls of the manor, sprinting with all of his Might as he came upon the staircase and he wouldn't lie, he did trip quite a bit as he ran down to the Second level of this old mansion. he was huffing and puffing as he ripped out his butcher knife from his Jacket, grunting as he grazed himself by how fast of a motion he pulled the blade out.

Yet it didn't matter what pain he felt at this moment in time, due to the fact his obsession, his... Alice. 
She was in quite the bit of trouble. and as Daniel was the one appointed with her death, he would let no one Else have the opportunity, he flung open the doors to the music room with bloodlust on his mind and the Idea of a battle to the death. 

"TEELA!" He screamed at the top of his lungs as he entered the flesh filled room, huffing and panting hard As he tried to catch his breathe, his eyes showed no fear, only malice for the Maid in question.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Alice looked up at Teela, her vision wavering from the amount of blood loss she was experiencing. Alice was a sorry sight. She was lying on the ground, on her side, facing Teela and her piano with her back to the door. There was blood all over her clothes and the bleeding didn't seem like it would slow down anytime soon. Alice's eyes started to flutter closed and she passed out before Daniel even entered the room.

Jasper yelled to Daniel as he left, "I'm not finished with you yet!" Jasper shook his head. What was that idiot up to now? Jasper stared at the screens, waiting for an answer, when he decided to go back to watching Alice. Suddenly, she collapsed and in walked Daniel, looking as if he wanted to fight Teela. Oh, my... Jasper needed to put a stop to this. Or maybe, he'll stay put for a bit more to see how this'll play out. Jasper hoped that Teela would whack some sense into him. Besides, it might be entertaining to watch. Jasper smirked, pleased with how things were going. Soon, Alice would be dead and he'll get a show out of it too.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

(****... I have no idea what's going on. There was so much to read, I guess I just didn't get the time to get caught up. I'M REALLY SORRY!)


----------



## ethre (Mar 12, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda wasn't sure who to take care of first - there was that girl who attempted to choke Teela but didn't end up well, and a guy had just run in screaming her name. Oh, he was so tempted to trip him - he did look a bit familiar though, and Komaeda couldn't put his finger on it. Was he..?  _"Could he be.. one of.."_ 

His train of thought was interrupted once again - when he noticed Suzuya on the floor looking a bit lightheaded. Nagito quickly bent down to examine the boy. He then held his arm to steady him, and helped him up. Before analyzing the situation though, he did "accidentally" stick out his leg in the way of the new guy's path. Now satisfied, Nagito figured out that it looked like the person Suzuya was trying to protect was being taken care of already. He decided to walk out with the white haired boy, asking, "Are you alright?"  and stopping when he figured he was at a safe distance away from the brawl in the music room.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

With cautious optimism, Mary made her way towards the loud melodic sound of a piano. Someone was playing very loudly. The blonde girl held a rather large knife in one of her small, shaking, hands, and had come to realization earlier that she wasn't afraid to use it. 
_Tick, tick, tick_
The sound of a large clock was louder than the girl's steps. She moved like a puppet with it's strings being controlled by a master, light and fluid, never stepping too hard, never stumbling. Puppet girl had no voice on her own, but maybe that would change when she mustered up some courage and reached the door.
The loud, beautiful, notes of the piano grew louder and the girl crept towards the door. Her breathing was scarce as she finally reached it. Dark wood, large handle, and already opened. Mary stepped through the wide doorway and was pleased to see the piano player was facing away from her. That would make this easy...


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

(Btw, there is gore everywhere. Blood, tiny pieces of dead bodies, etc.

Read Jasper killing Monica if you haven't already.  )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

(Don't forget crazy stalker panting Daniel up in there, _"TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELA!!!!!!!" _XD */SHOT* )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Through the haze, Suzuya felt someone trying to help him and although it was a little hard to make out Exactly who it was, The stitched boy smiled weakly up at them. 
"Hey, hey, I won't be sad, so It doesn't matter if I die.." 
He mumbled these words to Komaeda rather incoherently, the blood loss making it hard for Suzuya to think Straight. 

"So even if I'm not alright.. It's alright, isn't it?" he questioned in his barely conscious state, as the albino let Out a short lived and rather weak giggle. 

"But your touch is kind of warm.. why is that?" Suzuya added in the same weak tone, if he underwent Anymore stress, it was for sure the albino wouldn't last long before he passed out, though even as delirious As he felt, the question Suzuya asked was more to himself than Komaeda, he had been feeling strangely Warm as soon as Komaeda touched him.
On the other hand, Suzuya could feel his cheeks were growing flustered from the lack of blood, and perhaps _something else_.

*.: Daniel :.*

Catching the masked man off guard, someone had tripped him as he ran into the room so recklessly, Causing him to fall down with a *thud.* 

Well, that certainly hurt and now Daniel's face throbbed quite a bit from the pain of meeting the hard Ground, on the other hand he cast a glare towards Komaeda, and it wasn't long until he picked himself off of The disgusting flesh covered floor and set his sights once again onto Teela, he choose to ignore Mary Entering the room as he had never seen her before, itching to release his built up anger on the maid.

"Well then, will you answer?! your crime here will not go unpunished, Alice is MY kill, you attempted to steal My kill!" He shouted once more with malice towards the maid, yet words were not enough to convey the Feelings he wanted to unleash.

_(Due to the cute shipping of Komaeda x Suzuya, I decided to give one more little post for tonight. you can thank Ani/Ethre <3 )_​


----------



## ethre (Mar 12, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Hey, you know that's not true! Stop saying that about yourself! We're almost upstairs. You look like you could use some rest,"  Komaeda smiled reassuringly to the boy and walked back into the same guest room he'd brought Suzuya in just that morning. He helped Suzuya into the bed again.  "Do you need anything?"  he asked, still standing in front of the bed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I turned around to stare at Daniel with murderous eyes. "Oh please let me kill her, Danny! This will be my first kill!" I wined, reaching down to my thigh to pull out my gun. "Please... Let me kill her, or I might just kill you, Danny boy!" I started to laugh as I pointed my gun at him, but seeing Mary, I tilted the barrel at her. "I'll make you a deal. I kill her, and you kill your lover!"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya frowned, the albino wasn't sure why Komaeda was telling him not to talk like that... it was all he Knew, and how he was raised at that, he knew everything was true that he said. but he choose not to voice His confusion. 

Instead posing another question. "Should I really be getting sleep, at a time like this?" 
Soon, he added "Why do you want me to live so much, anyway? It won't benefit you.." 

Or at least, Suzuya didn't think his life could benefit anyone, it was a little ...nice, yet odd to be taken care Of like this, the scenario he was in currently, reminded him of how his adoptive father would scold him for Being reckless with his life. though he would accept the help just this once, although he pursed his lips in Thought as the other asked him if he needed anything.

"Ah! can you reach into my pocket and grab my candy? I would love to eat it." he asked of Komaeda idly as He began to examine his stomach, caressing his hand over the stitches as he wondered how well they would Hold, so far they were doing good. 
But who knows how long until his insides tried to spill out. still, the way they were sewn in made them look Professional, and the only one around here that Suzuya even knew in particular that was so good with Stitching, was himself.


*.: Daniel :.*

"No, I absolutely will not allow it!" Daniel snarled in response to Teela, starting to come forth even though The gun was aimed at him, and his pace quickened even more once the gun was faced towards Mary. 
It was dangerous to take your attention off of a killer, even for just an instant, and Daniel proved this with his skill, His steps were silent and quick as he was almost upon the maid, close enough that she could Probably feel him baring down on her soon.

"Killing me is treason, the master will not be pleased if you decide to rebel, and I might just take it upon Myself to help you repent, by ending your life before you can commit that treason.. " Daniel warned, raising His weapon high as he was ready to strike Teela, yet Daniel froze inches away from the maid now, he Stopped dead in his tracks upon Teela's new proposal.

"Wait... I can kill her? really?" He sounded confused, and grew a little flustered at this new proposal. 
His mind was racing and he wasn't sure which option to take.. killing Alice was what he had promised her, But so soon? not only that, it felt a little forced to just end her life like this, yet another part of him told Daniel that this was the time to finish her off. and his decision would be a hard one to make. 

"Fine...fine, that works." He muttered half heartedly, lowering his weapon as he started for the motionless Body that belonged to Alice, he would have to make his decision soon.. after all, the girl was running out of time.

_(Sorry if my reply sucks~ <3 I'm rushing cause I need to make lunch~)_

​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Perfect. Wish you could have injured miss Mary some, but this will have to do." I grinned a devilish grin as I held my finger over the trigger. "Hmmm... Sing me a song, Mary. Before I kill you, that is..." I giggled, aiming the gun at her foot. I pulled down on the trigger, my laughter drowned out by the shot of the blunderbuss.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

As soon as the bullet hit her foot, Mary had the knee-jerk reaction to flail her arms, and free her hands, which meant letting go of the knife she had been holding. With almost perfect accuracy, her knife flew in the direction of Teela, who had just shot her. She dropped down and cried out as she grabbed her foot and started to apply pressure to her wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I screamed in pain as the knife dug into my breast, but not deep enough to peirce my lungs or heart. I quickly ripped it out, blood quickly staining my chest. "D-damn you... You little b****!" I shouted, shooting my gun rapidly at her, aiming for her arms and legs.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

Mary managed to flatten herself on the ground quick enough to miss most of them. Her shoulder was grazed by one of the bullets, and she screamed out in pain again. Her foot seemed to have a hole in it. The bullet went clean through. She was losing blood fairly fast, too.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

[Um... Can Teela kill Mary?]


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

(Hey beardo, just wanted to let you know if Mary dies you are allowed another character to replace her ^^ )


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

(wcrbiycwebwy sih beyicbiyrcbwiycbiywrcbiyrvcuyrwbyw I love my babe so much, but I guess)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I quickly jumped over the piano, my boots hitting the low keys. I crouched over her, my blood dripping onto her arm. "This is for my parents..." I smiled a saddened smile, tears dripping out of my eyes as I drove the knife into her heart. I then fainted from my lost blood.


----------



## ethre (Mar 12, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda looked deep in thought when Suzuya voiced his question, and reached into his pocket like he said to hand him the candy. "Well, we can't risk losing anyone now, right? I'm sure you have people to go back to when we all get out of this place. I bet they have a great hope for you to return,"  he said, with a strained smile.  "I won't let anyone hurt you. We have to help each other out now and again. We're friends, after alll."  As he said that, he put his hand on Suzuya's head and petted it lightly. 

"Right?"


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2015)

(R.I.P Mary
She ded.

Who should I PM my application when I'm ready?)


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper was growing bored of the show, too much bleeding out, not enough death. And not only that but it seemed like Teela and Daniel were going to fight it out too. Jasper had watched enough. He was going to intervene now. He quickly left the security room, without a word to Steven, and ran to grab some medical supplies. He had a bit of knowledge in stitching people up but he only planned on saving one person. He left for the music room and prepared himself for action, making sure he had his weapons on him too should he have to fight too. Jasper was not new to this game. He was an experienced veteran. That's why Charles trusted him so.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I softly groaned, seeing a figure entering the room. The knife in my chest was long gone, but a pool of my own blood started to form around me, soaking my uniform a bright and somber red.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Taking the candy a little shakily, Suzuya popped it into his mouth, a smile gracing his lips as the delicious Taste washed over his taste buds. 
"I have Shinohara-san to come back to, so I guess he would get kind of mad if I just died.." Suzuya thought Out loud, raising his eyebrow a little in thought as he settled his head against one of the pillows, he wasn't Sure why Shinohara-san cared so much about him either, these people were kind of weird and different than what he was used to.

However, his expression soon turned sour at Komaeda's response, somehow his heart skipped a beat when The other said how he wouldn't let anyone hurt the Albino, yet it sunk just as quickly when he called them Friends, _why_ did that bother him so much? 

"...I don't want to be your friend." Suzuya whispered sounding rather hurt, The smaller boy had a light hue Of pink beginning to stain his cheeks. quite unfamiliar with the feeling starting to brew within his chest. 
Yet even the sentence he spoke confused himself, the Albino starting to fiddle with his stitches nervously. 

It was a little cute, Suzuya was giving off all of the noticeable signs of having a crush on the other, yet Somehow the albino was dense enough to not understand these feelings himself.  

*.: Daniel :.*

Daniel ignored the screams of pain and agony behind him, whatever happened to Mary and Teela were their Own faults. 
Cattle should be put down easily, and if Teela failed even that... then she didn't deserve to be one of the Kllers, then again, some of these thoughts were probably selfish of Daniel due to his own obsession almost Getting killed by someone other than himself, he had a sort of grudge against Teela for that, and he Wouldn't let it go for quite awhile if the maid somehow survived.

He crouched down beside Alice, gently stroking a strand of hair away from her eyes. yet as he looked back and Caught Teela passed out, he figured no one would notice if he_ saved_ the girl.

After all, he wanted to kill her himself, not like this...

And so he tore off a piece of his jacket, using it as clothe to tighten around alice's wounds, he continued this Until his jacket was nearly in shreds, then gathering Alice up in his arms gently, Daniel knew he had to get Her to the bath to wash her wounds before they got infected. 
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper walked inside the room, inspecting every inch of it and looking around at all the wounded bodies. He said aloud, "I wonder which one of you is worthy of living... this might be a fun game." He smirked. "Who lives and who dies?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"J-Jasper..." I whimpered, looking up at him through half closed eyes. I tried to reach for him, but I was weak from blood loss. Every drop of blood that I shed felt like a waterfall of my life going down a drain. "D-did I k-kill her?" I whispered.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper stepped away from Teela, keeping a good distance from her. "Yes, Teela? Who are you asking about? I only see one dead girl here and her name is- I mean was Mary. Was that the girl you were asking about" Jasper added sarcastically, "And oh, my... will you be okay? That's a lot of blood that you're spilling out here. You're really making a gross mess here, Teela. Shame on you." Jasper sadistically laughed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I weakly nodded my head. "I-I'm sorry I only k-killed one... Daniel wanted the other girl... P-please can you help me, J-Jasper...?" I asked, staring up at him with pleading eyes.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper coldly remarked, "Why did Daniel want the other girl? Why didn't you stop him?" Jasper scoffed. "You can't even do that much, you _filthy_ maid... maybe I should let you die here like the scum you are."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"He... He loves her, I think..." I replied. "Please just help me... I promise to listen and do everything you tell me. And I won't talk back to you..."


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper whispered to himself, "Alice needs to die soon..." He looked over at Teela, "Promise? If you're so inclined for me to help you, I want you to write it out in your own blood right now. Write on the walls or the floor, whichever is easier, "Jasper, please save me." Once you do that, I will help you."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I did as I was told, writing out "Jasper, please save me" in my blood, slightly trembling as I saw how pale my hand had gotten. "I-I promise..."


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper grinned. "Good." He walked over to Teela, holding his medical supplies in tow. "Now, I'm a bit rusty on this so it may hurt _a lot_. I don't have pain medication either. Just warning you." Jasper sat down besides the dying maid and set to work addressing her wounds.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I softly groaned as I felt him stitching up my wounds. "T-thanks, J-Jasper..." I whispered, closing my eyes as I tried to focus on anything but the pain.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

"Don't worry about it. I'm confident you will pay me back over time." Jasper continued to mend up Teela's wounds. "Careful. This next part is going to hurt even more." Jasper smirked to himself. "You really did get bloodied up, didn't you? I was watching the whole thing from the security room and was absolutely disgusted to see you and Daniel almost fighting it out. Speaking of, where did Daniel go?"

(I assume Daniel left the room by now.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"I don't know... I think he might have gone to the restroom with Alice, but I might have been unconscious at the time..." I answered, opening my eyes to stare up at his.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

"Hm... I see." Jasper looked into Teela's eyes. "How long do you think Charles wants this game to last? I'm not particularly enjoying the reactions thus far. It seems like Daniel is too smitten with Alice."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"I don't know. Perhaps a week or so? No more than a month though." I replied, feeling my cheeks heat up slightly as he stared back at me.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper thought over her answer. "Seems reasonable enough."

Jasper stood up. "All finished." He packed the medical supplies back inside the little bag he carried and held out his hand for Teela to stand up.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I took his hand, but as I stood up, I nearly fell down again. I quickly grabbed onto his shoulder. "I'm sorry. I think I lost a little to much blood..." I murmured, still clutching onto him.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper asked, "Why don't you grab something to eat? I can't have you running around weak like this. It wouldn't do. Not at all. If you'd like, I can take a bite first to check if it has poison or not."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"I wasn't hungry earlier. And I'm only allowed to eat after the guests have..." I muttered, staring down at the words I drew in my blood. "Why doesn't Charles tell us which food is poisoned or not?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

"You can eat anytime. Don't mind them." Jasper smilled. "And Charles hasn't told us yet in case any of us decides to betray the cause. That's why I was fed poison slowly over time so I could become immune to it. Now, I shall be your poison detector should you decide to consume anything. And to prove my point, whenever something is poisoned, it has a sort-of bitter after taste to it. Trust me, you will not like it at all. This _gift_ of mine is more of a curse to me..."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Well if you were to have such an awful aftertaste, then I wouldn't mind making something myself."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

(Can't wait to join lol! Where's Lolipup?)


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper laughs. "Don't be ridiculous. I'm hungry as well. Now, if you don't mind, can you stop clutching my shoulder so tightly? It's strange."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"S-sorry... Should we head to the kitchen then?" I asked, loosening my grip.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

"We should but first, can you clean this mess?" Jasper gestured around the room. "It's disgusting me and you're the maid around here. It is _your_ job to. Also, don't apologize so much. People won't take you too seriously if you keep that out."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Sor-" I quickly stopped. Blushing, I gave him a small bow, then went over to the storage closet, using the wall for support.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper walked over to Mary's body, looking down at it in disgust. "I never liked this girl. I'm glad she was one of the first to die." Jasper suddenly got an idea. "I'm going to try something." He went over and grabbed a violin. He bent down next to the body and pushed the violin stick into the girl's eyeball. Using a bit of strength, he yanked out the girl's eyeball and looked at it, examining it closely. He asked aloud, "Have you ever wondered what it would be like to peel an eyeball as if it was a simple boiled egg?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"No I  haven't." I replied, starting to mop up the blood.

[afk]


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

"Well, I have." Jasper set down the violin and held only the stick in his hand, the eyeball spiked through the top, as if it were an ice cream scoop on an ice cream cone. Jasper set to work peeling the eyeball, slowly but diligently.

(Is anyone else grossed out yet?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

(I'm grossed out because I got my first detentions today. One during lunch, the other after school for an hour. My life sucks right now...)

I looked away as he peeled the eyeball, tasting bile in my mouth. I quickly hurried to clean up the mess.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

(Aww... *hugs* I hope it gets better!)

Jasper watched in amusement as the whole eyeball seemed to melt between his fingers. He laughed. "Well, that was interesting. I need to take care of something before I head to the kitchen. Meet me there once you're done." Jasper stood up, and looked at the maid, awaiting her response.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

(When my mum says she isn't mad at me, it normally means she is furious at me. I thought my dad was scary, but my mum... *shivers* is the daughter of the devil!)

"I'm all done cleaning right now, so would it be okay if I were to come with you?" I asked as I put the mop away.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

(Good luck. Maybe she just needs room to cool down. Slow replies bc watching latest episode of Tokyo Ghoul. <3 )

Jasper replied, "Then you go on without me. This is something I need to do. Alone." He walked over to the door and paused by the entrance.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

"Oh..." I muttered, disapointment in my voice. "Um... I'll meet you down there, then..."


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper nodded. "Try not to die while I'm gone." He walked out of the music room and headed down the hallway towards the study.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I stood watching him until he was out of view, then started to walk down the stairs to the kitchen.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

(E w just read the eyeball story!)


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Jasper walked into the study and locked all the doors behind him. There was something important in here that belonged to him. He couldn't let anyone else find out about this. No. If they did, he would be forced to kill them. He pushed a secret panel near the bookshelves and a door appeared. He entered the secret room and closed the door behind him. 

Inside, this was Jasper's little room. He kept his knick-knacks and other important items in here. It was perfect for when he wanted to hide his things from other people. He walked over to the small table and grabbed his mask from on top of it. He had owned this mask for a few years but never was inclined to wear it. However, something told him that he would need this mask. He pulled the mask onto his face, making sure that it fit on securely. 

The mask was a simple mask, just a black color, with small slits for his eyes, nothing more, and nothing less. Jasper dropped off his medical bag on the bed too. He was sure he had gotten everything.  There wasn't too much to his room. Just a side table with drawers and a small bed for sleeping. Once Jasper was done, he snuck back out of the room, unlocked the doors to the study, and sat in the study as normal.

He would join Teela in the kitchen eventually. He just wanted to give her a bit of time to be by herself. He was curious how well she could handle it and if the cattle would try to chase after her. He grabbed his favorite book on murder, sat back, and started to read.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

After awhile Daniel had finally reached the bathroom, sliding off what was left of his tattered jacket, he Settled Alice upon it and examined the girl's wounds.

"I'm sorry this happened to you... I never meant for it to go this far yet, and to think that maid did this to You, I feel a little disgusted really." He muttered to the unconscious girl, stroking her cheek gently as he Wished she would wake up soon and tell him she was alright, though that was just wishful thinking. even if She did wake up, it was almost for certain that she wouldn't thank him, It was clear that the girl wasn't very Fond of him.

With a sigh, Daniel brought himself back to his feet, and then went to inspect the sinks, thankfully he found Little towels hung to dry hands, the masked man didn't waste a minute in snatching them up, then draping them into the faucet. 
Reaching out and turning the little knobs so the water came on and wet the towel, he gathered the wet Clothe up once more and hurried back to Alice's side, carefully undoing one of his makeshift bandages as he Began to clean the wounds.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 12, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"...I see." 

Komaeda was a bit puzzled at Suzuya's response - it was definitely not something he anticipated. He thought a bit on the matter, and noticed the slight blush on his face and the corners of his mouth formed into a grin. He realized what was happening here now, but to be honest, he didn't notice this either. It had only been three days after all - how did.. _ that _ develop so quickly? Perhaps he could use these feelings to his advantage. All the while, this thinking left a brief pause in the room."What do you mean?"  he asked, frowning.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Alice slowly opened her eyes and saw Daniel cleaning her wounds. 'Wha-?! Why? What was going on?' Alice opened her mouth and was just about to scream again.

(Interrupt her scream if you want.  )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya began to bite his lower lip, trying to look in any direction that didn't happen to have Komaeda in it, Though the Albino was failing quite miserably at this task, and thus continued to twiddle with his stitches. 
his Gaze landing on the other male sometimes, but he always quickly averted it, seeing as the albino was Feeling more uncomfortable and warm in the face by the second. 

"I'm not exactly sure, I just don't want you to call me your _friend_.. It leaves this weird stingy feeling in my Chest." The albino reluctantly admitted as his expression showed confusion, all the while the light hue Staying stubbornly on his cheeks.

"But..but, I don't exactly want you not to be near me?" The albino asked more than answered, making little Hand gestures as he tried to work out the puzzle on his mind. 
"Like uhmmm, um...ahh?" his mind was frying itself on the spot as he made incoherent noises, perhaps they Helped him think up a good answer, on the other hand it probably didn't help the boy was suffering from Blood loss. 

However the boy finally got a rather reasonable response, and thus he cupped a hand to his chin as he tried To look_ smart_ and proclaimed. "I just like your company more than the rest of the people here.. and I don't Get know why.." Suzuya finally answered, though it was more of a whisper.

*.: Daniel :.*

Placing a finger upon Alice's lips, Daniel shushed her as he continued to clean her wounds to make sure they Wouldn't get infected, after all... ensuring her wish came true was the only thing that gave him his own free will at the moment.

And due to that free will, he dedicatedly treated the girl's wounded and tended to each and every one of Them. 
Making sure the treatment was as painless as possible, though truth be told he was probably performing Quite the sloppy job, saving people wasn't his forte', killing them was.

"I'm trying to save you now... I..am sorry for lying you at the beginning, I was scared you would hate me." Daniel offered what little comfort he could through those words.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Alice was just about to scream when Daniel put his finger on her lips to silence her. Alice frowned. What was he trying to do? Didn't he want to kill her? So now... why was he trying to help? She watched with furious eyes as he sloppily tried to re-address her wounds. Then when he tried to comfort her, Alice shouted in response, "Once a liar, always a liar. I don't like liars. They deserve to burn in hell." Alice winced, remembering how much her parents had lied to her... even they had told her they'd be back... but they never returned, leaving Alice with a strong resentment towards anyone who lied to her.


----------



## ethre (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Alright, thank you. That's all I needed to know,"  Nagito smiled, petting the boy once again, still a bit curious of the white haired boy's feelings toward him. "Are you tired? I could get you something to eat if you like,"  he said, a look of concern on his face.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya closed his eyes as he felt the hand begin to pet him again, grumping like a kid might do as his hair Got a little messy, though he had no intention of telling the other off for this course of action, it felt surprisingly..._nice._

Instead, the Albino eagerly nodded in response to Komaeda's question, Suzuya felt really drowsy for some Reason and a little sick, though he could guess that it was probably due to the blood loss and how fast he Had gotten up, then that sight in the music room had taken it's toll and in turn made the stitched boy feel Quite disgusted at how much flesh and blood there was, it was non tasteful to him. 

Giving a surprised gasp at the sudden thought of actually eating a meal, the boy had after all forgotten to Eat anything other than sweets as of late, his stomach answered for him with a growl.

His lips curved into a frown as he gazed down at his stomach, a little upset that it would interrupt him Like That. 
afterwards his gaze fell back onto the hopeful boy, it was Suzuya's turn to answer now.

"Oh food! food sounds good, it sounds tasty and delicious~" Suzuya simply answered in more of a chime.

*.: Daniel :.*

"I'll have you know I'm not a liar, miss Alice.. " Daniel corrected the girl, finishing up redressing her wounds As he tied a knot at the end of the clothe to make sure the blood flow stopped.

"I did lie, but it was only because I was under orders.. It's not something I do on a daily basis, however, if You do wish for me to burn... then I will drench myself in gasoline after I leave, and I will make sure to light myself on fire for you." The masked man sounded sincere, there was no hint of joking in his sentence and Honestly it was a little creepy how dedicated he sounded, 
It begged the question of why he would go so far for a girl he never even really talked to much at all.

However, watching someone from afar can create quite the obsession depending on the situation, and due To how Daniel was raised, his mind wasn't exactly someone's cup of tea. 
Daniel after all was molded in Charles favour, taught and raised by the man and only recently appointed to Be a killer with the others, he was the rookie here.

Though, someone like him could easily grow obsessive over someone who dared show him kindness. 
Or even just caught his interest so much as the girl did, Alice was simply captivating to him to an unhealthy Extent, and he felt like he should know more about her..

Oh, that's right, he had something of hers.

"Your notebook.... shall I return it?" he suddenly asked absentmindedly ​


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Alice was a bit confused. She asked, "If you're a killer, why are you _helping_ me then? If you're going to kill me, kill me. If you're not going to kill me, don't. Stop confusing me like this. It's... strange." Alice became flustered and her face heated up. "W- Why would you suggest something so gruesome? I would never ask you to do that... I'm not crazy."

Alice bit her lip at the mention of her notebook. Her face turned white. "O- Oh, you have it?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

Stepping into the kitchen, I started pulling out various ingredients to make a Brioche. After finishing the dough, I placed it into the oven, then sat down at the table. Taking out my blunderbuss, I started to run my fingers over the vine-like engravings on the handle.


----------



## ethre (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Then you should really get some sleep. I'll be making some sandwiches - is that okay?"  Komaeda asked calmly, smiling at Suzuya. He'd already figured out what to do with this boy, and he grinned just thinking of it.  "It might take a little while,"  he said, scratching his head a little, wondering if his acting was good enough for the boy.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(I'm in! Right?)

*.Wisp.*

"I wonder where the Study Hall is..." Walking around the mansion, she was asking herself questions. Wisp, secretly hired by Charles, the home owner, she was told to go to the Study Room. Like she knew where it was. She walked until she found a door she hadn't seen before. So she went, turning the knob and opening the door, walking in. "Hello? Is anybody here- " She asked, until spotting something on a bed.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Even if he did want to stay up the stitched boy knew there was no way around this, so he frowned a little and reluctantly agreed. 
"I'll get some rest.. but you'll come back, right?" he added at the end, a little hopeful for the other to keep Him company a little longer, even if it was later on.

After all, Suzuya wasn't so keen on being alone, not to mention ever since he entered this mansion there Wasn't really anyone that he could talk to, as the albino preferred someone to entertain him, of course this Also triggered feelings about how he missed his adoptive father at this point.. Shinohara-san always kept Him entertained, yet he had to face the reality that shinohara wasn't here, even if that irritated him a little.

On the other hand, he still felt a little odd asking Komaeda to come back like that, Suzuya was growing fond Of him a little too easily and the albino wasn't sure why.

On the other hand Suzuya knew he would enjoy the company of the other male, even if Nagito currently left A really weird feeling in his stomach. 

*.: Daniel :.*

"I am a killer but that doesn't mean I want to kill you, do you not forget that you _told_ me to kill you? I'm Only fulfilling your wish, I want to make you happy.. you've suffered quite enough since your parents, not to Intrude upon your life but I read a little bit about that incident. " Daniel quick ashamedly admitted.

However he did rustle up Alice's notebook from the torn jacket underneath her, was that thing even really Considered a jacket anymore? ah, at least the pocket still worked and kept said notebook safe from harms way.

"This.. you want this, don't you? then take it." he urged the girl, a small hidden smile forming underneath His gas mask.

_(Hey Ari~ please edit your post a little bit? xP in the study then there is no bed, there are only chairs. ^^ I'm guessing you're gonna go meet up with Jasper.)_​


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(Ya I read bed. That's what I saw.)
But when she blinked, the bed vanished. 'Hallucinations?' She thought, unsure. She walked in and saw someone reading. So she walked out, and ran, freaked out by the figure. She stopped right in front of a bathroom, and heard talking. "What the..."
She went in, and saw 2 people. "Oh my gosh."
(PSST! Get Myst and Jasper!)


----------



## ethre (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Of course! I'll be back,"  Komaeda smiled, walking out of the guest room leaving the boy alone, walking down the stairs leading to the first floor - noticing the music room a bit away from the kitchen. He decided it wouldn't be a good idea to head over there and see how the events earlier played out. He walked back over to the kitchen and opened the refrigerator, pondering again who it was he should end in order to restore hope to this gloomy mansion. 

There was Daniel - the one who he'd tripped earlier. Komaeda overheard him arguing with someone else on who to kill. The very fact that he wanted to kill someone innocent made anger bubble up in his chest as he assembled a sandwich together. What was Suzuya doing there anyways? Finally finishing, he stood there thinking more on the matter.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

She went in and peeked, and saw 2 people together, but there were bandages. She ran out. "Oh my gosh. So many secretive, closed doors and people not noticing! She whispered as she scurried away to leave them, and she scurried past a kitchen,  with a boy. She decided to talk now, and she walked back to the kitchen. She went in. "Uh... hi. Are you... do you like... are you a... Killer by chance? Player?" She noticed his fury as he made a sandwich. "Sandwich hater?" She mentioned.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Feeling awkwardly reassured by Komaeda's words, Suzuya decided he should probably catch some shut eye And pulled on the blankets to cover himself up properly, tucking himself in the best the albino could then Resting his head against the soft pillow that resided next to him.

Closing his eyes as he exhaled a relaxed sigh, sleep would do good for Suzuya, then again he was probably The only one in this mansion that actually remembered to sleep at night thus far.

"In...insomini.... insomnia?" he softly whispered to himself in a mock of a joke towards the others, though That was all he could muster considering the albino was already falling to sleep, and within seconds of the Comfort of the queen mattress, he was out like a light cuddling the blanket around him.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Hmm... Come back for another melody, boy?" I asked coldly from my seat at the table. I rested my head on my hand, pointing my blunderbuss at him. "As for you, miss..." I grinned at the girl. "I just so happen to be a cute, innocent, little girl with a gun pointed at your heart!" I said sarcastically. "Of course I'm a killer! What do I look like? A teacup?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Alice laughed, slowly gaining her confidence back. "Excuse me but I plan on winning this game. It just looked like you were going to kill me so I wanted you to get it over with it. I'm not scared of dying but I don't have a death wish." Alice snatched her journal from him furiously. "You better not have damaged it. I have had this in my possession for a very long time and I would hate for it to get ruined by people like _you_."

(Uh... anyone need Jasper still? I'm a bit lost.)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"I actually had planned to talk to you at first... you jumped to conclusions, though you... don't want to be killed, are you for certain?" his expression grew serious, not sure of how to react to the wish he was trying to grant being dismissed so easily.

"I didn't damage the book at all, I'll have you know I took good care of it for you, though really.. what is so wrong with people like me_?"_ the masked man frowned, he didn't quite understand the insult, then again. he never had been around normal people before In his life until the guests would arrive, and he didn't exactly consider them _normal._

_(Lame post is lame cause watching a show;;

Ahem, I think if anyone has family/friends, you guys should make posts about them worrying now D;

I'm going to make my next post all about Suzuya's dad worrying about him, and like calling the police but not getting any help. because since this will be turned into a little story later for everyone, I think insight on if anyone is missing the characters is important. ^^ even killers families if they have any ~)_​


----------



## ethre (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Oh, it's just you. Ah, you sure are an exciting person,"  Komaeda smiled, not really that bothered that she was there.  "Care for a snack?"  he asked, picking up the plate and staying behind the counter.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Alice smiled. "I'm positive. What did you want to talk to me about anyways?" Alice stuffed her notebook back inside her pocket, hidden from view. "Hm..." She thought aloud. "The thing that's wrong with people like you is the fact that you have no humanity. It's as if you don't care about anything other than this little game although, to me, it seems like you're a bit hesitant on killing people so you're talking to me to try to ease your confusion. You don't know if you can kill people but you think you'll be ridiculed if you don't go along with what the others do. And I'm assuming there is more than just you as the serial killer here." Alice took a long-needed breath. "Does that sound correct to you?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

_(btw guys we have a new killer coming in~ please treat Taka nicely. <3

We need more Players though, we're a little short. ;w; )_


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 13, 2015)

(sorry for not responding lately, I can't think of anything to add and I don't know where thecreeperhugz went)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

(you're free to message her, if you want to become unfrozen you can pretend she's with you and continue on? D; or pretend she went to bed.

It's okay though! just happy you found time to say so. ^^ though you could take Steven out of the security room pff, or get Timmy to do something?)


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper finished the book and set it down on the table. Time had really flew by for him. He was planning to read for a short while but he didn't stop until the book was done. Still wearing his new mask, Jasper stood up and made his way to the kitchen to join Teela. Inside the kitchen, he quickly came to realize that there were more people there. He greeted them politely, "Hello."

(Please read: He's wearing a mask for the first time. This is very strange for him. He's never done this before.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Sorry, but I prefer to make my own snacks." I growled, tilting my head in the direction of the oven. The sweet smell of the Brioche filled the kitchen.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

ethre said:


> Nagito Komaeda
> 
> "Alright, thank you. That's all I needed to know,"  Nagito smiled, petting the boy once again, still a bit curious of the white haired boy's feelings toward him. "Are you tired? I could get you something to eat if you like,"  he said, a look of concern on his face.



(Thought that as directed to me!)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I swung around, gripping the gun tightly in one hand. I pointed the barrel at the masked man, a scowl on my face.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

I held up my hands and frowned at Teela. "Hey. What's with the gun? Aren't we friends here?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

Wisp still stood in the doorway of the kitchen, seeing the people and smelling an aroma that could only be described as delicious.
She decided to back away and go back to the study, while she wasn't noticed


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> (Thought that as directed to me!)


 _(oh no honey, that was for Suzuya awhile ago. <3 )_


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(I know lol I just got confused! Baaah pay attention Wispy)


----------



## ethre (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I see,"  Komaeda smiled, not really bothering with the fact that Teela's just pointed a gun at a man. He recognized him to be called Jasper - a killer here, too. He figured this was none of this business - hey, one less killer is fine by Komaeda - it made the job easier. He turned back in the midst of heading toward the entrance to glare at Teela, and "bumped" into Jasper rather roughly with a mischievous grin on his face. He then proceeded up the stairs and into the guest room again.

 "Suzuya,"  Nagito gently shook the boy in order to wake him, setting the plate on a bedside table.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"uhm.." Suzuya moaned in his sleep, slowly and weakly swatting at the boy who shook him, though to no avail since he was so tired,
Though Suzuya was obviously not happy someone was shaking him, yet once the stitched boy actually Batted an eye open and saw the other white haired boy to be the culprit, the albino couldn't help but smile Sheepishly

"Ah...uhm.. Komaeda?~ what is it, what is it?" He sleepily chimed, his irritation smoothing out as soon as he Spoke the other's name, it simply reminded him of when his adoptive father woke him up, however had it been someone he didn't like, this moment would of ended with the stitched boy groaning and complaining How he didn't want to get up.

*.: Daniel :.*

"It feels like you read me just like a book.." Daniel spoke, astounded at how well the girl had figured him out. 

"Though I came to talk to you about.. why you came here, I'm still iffy about killing people honestly, I'm New at this.. I haven't even done it long, I just follow through with my orders I am given, but I've started to Question why, as of recent. " he answered Alice, waiting for her response eagerly, all the while he decided to Take a seat beside her, sitting down Indian style next to her, though he made sure to keep some distance.

"Guests have come and gone for quite awhile, to this sick and twisted game.. and I kill them as I'm told, so Why am I suddenly questioning myself now?.. for some reason I thought you might be able to clear my Conscious, depending on why you came to this mansion, I would like to hear it from you and no one else. " The masked man added, frowning a little from underneath said mask, why did his words sound so alien to Him? he was acting out of character, but he needed this to be answered for him to think straight again.

_(It's really hard to watch Tokyo ghoul and post but I'm trying, hoping this isn't too lame ^^; )_
​


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

She stayed back about 10 steps and decided to speak up from there. "What's going on?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper stood his ground when one of the other killers tried to forcefully bump his way into Jasper. Jasper called out, unaffected, "Be careful where you tread, good sir. You never know if you'll step on a needle or two."

Alice sheepishly smiled. "It's my thing. Solving puzzles. Speaking of, that's why I'm here. To solve this puzzle set in front of me. To win the game. For revenge. It might be a bit childish but I believe I can win. Actually, why don't I put you out of your misery and kill you? Charles will award me credit and you won't have to live like this anymore." Alice felt a bit sick after recommending that but she wasn't sure why. It was as if the mansion would be just a tad bit darker should this strange butler in front of her die. It was strange really but Alice decided not to question the feeling too much.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"What? What was that supposed to mean?
What is going on!"
Wisp walked up to the boy and saw a gun, people, and a stitched up boy. 

"What is going on here!" She yelled, attempting to get an answer.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"O-oh... Sorry, mister Jasper... I didn't reconise you with your mask." I said, lowering my gun. Smelling the bread starting to burn, I cursed, quickly pulling oven mits over my hands. I ripped the pastery from the oven, cursing even more as I saw the edge burned. "Rubbish! This is simply rubbish!" I shouted, slamming the pan from the table. I spun on my heel, my gun raised at the oven. "You are an oven cursed by the lord Satan himself, so you must BURN IN HELL!" I screamed, shooting bullets at the oven, my face twisted in rage. "DIEDIEDIE!"


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper laughed. "Is my mask that bad? Should I take it off?" Jasper walked further inside the kitchen and watched curiously as Teela shot the oven. "You do know you're shooting an _oven_, right?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

Wisp got in.
"Woah. Unstable. Heal. Calm. Relax. OK! Stop shooting the oven!!!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"I know I'm shooting an oven!" I growled at him, not stopping until there was a small flame in it, and when I ran out of bullets. "It was a horrible oven! It burnt my Brioche!"


----------



## ethre (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, did you get a nice rest?"  Komaeda smiled.  "I just brought something for you to eat. You could keep sleeping if you want. You don't look so good right now,"  he frowned, inspecting Suzuya a bit too closely. "How are your stitches holding up?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"I thought that things burn when you don't pay attention... Hi by the way. We haven't been introduced but... things don't seem calm. Why don't you just rest?" I insisted she sat down.

I turned to the man with the mask. "Hello." The turned back to the trigger happy girl.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper remarked coldly, "Teela, you're an idiot." He turned to face the new girl, "Hello. And you must be...?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I moved closer to the oven, seeing the dial was set on the wrong setting. "Apparently I am. Stupid me forgot to set it to convention..." I hissed, taking a fire extinguisher to the flames.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"My names Wisp. Nice to meet you. I'm new here, and.. well this new job is a little weird... oh. I gotta get going to the study. Do you mind if I go..?" 

Now, she was confused and wanted silence. The gunshots gave her a headache.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Directed to Myst!)


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper stared at the girl. "Job? Are you a killer too? If you are, I will not allow you to leave just yet. There are a few things you must know before you run around all by yourself."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Do you mind if you come to the study, just so I can further explain a bit of my job here, you know. Just because I want to be in some silence. It's hectic here." I asked the boy, my headache still pending.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper laughed. "If you can't handle _this_, I should just kill you right here and right now." Jasper nodded towards Teela. "Don't you agree, Teela?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Please. I have a headache Thanks to _somebodies_ oven hatred!! She turned back to the girl, whom the man called 'Teela.' She then turned back to the man. "So shut it!!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Yep. That certainly would be the best choice for you, miss." I agreed, unconsciously reloading my gun.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

All throughout Wisps mind was Flurry and worry. 'Fuzz... no where to run. I'm toast...' " Hold it. I didn't say I'd kill you..." she looked for something to weaponized but had nothing as the gun was there... until she remembered her sword and nives. But she remembered also they were left somewhere near the study or bathroom because they may have dropped. But she had _one _option available- her bare hands and her legs.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper clapped his hands. "Teela, _take care_ of her." Jasper walked over to the fridge, opened it, and peeked inside. "I'll be grabbing a snack. Please be quick about it."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Wait- what?! Hey. Theres a reason as to why I'm here. I know we got off shakey but... I'm here because of Charles!"
She had no choice to admit who got her here. "And I have reason." She looked at the gun, and at the girl in worry, though her face didn't show it. The same thoughts rolled through her 'Toast... game over...'


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"I did sign to your deal in my blood, so if I must, I must..." I murmured, standing up as I pointed the blunderbuss at her chest.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(Don't kill Wisp!!)
"Deal? What deal in my blood?"
'Toast... game over...' Her thoughts replayed and replayed and replayed,  her gut churning, her heart sinking.
"Game over..." she helplessly admitted and looked down. "Look. Charles let me here secretly. Nobody knows yet nobody noticed me. It was awkward ok. I'm ticked off very easily..." 
'Game over...'


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

ethre said:


> Nagito Komaeda
> 
> "Ah, did you get a nice rest?"  Komaeda smiled.  "I just brought something for you to eat. You could keep sleeping if you want. You don't look so good right now,"  he frowned, inspecting Suzuya a bit too closely. "How are your stitches holding up?"





*.: Suzuya :.*

"Yes!" Suzuya answered happily, helping himself up into a sitting position upon the mattress.

"I'll eat.. I'm starved! besides, you made the food, right?" cocking his head as he asked the question, Suzuya wouldn't want good food to go to waste, and much less food made by someone he knew, something His adoptive father taught him when he first started living with the man.

Suzuya all too eagerly started looking left to right, trying to find where the food was with his eyes. however The stitched boy got caught off guard by Komaeda's next question. 
"Stitches...?" he questioned first, rather slowly as he held up his arm to show the stitch work going up and Down, yet unsatisfied with his own response, Suzuya then raised his shirt to show the stitches on his stomach. 

"These... wait wait, Komaeda, hey.. did you stitch me up?" the words came out curious, yet also sounded Excited for some reason.

_(so much Tokyo ghoul it's hard to reply eeep! </3 )_



​


----------



## ethre (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I was actually a little worried about how they were staying since it was my first time stitching someone up like this,"  Komaeda said a bit sheepishly to the boy in the bed. "I have to admit, I was a little scared when I saw you this morning in a pool of blood, so I had to do something,"  he smiled.

(( Eck.. Tokyo Ghoul is the only thing on my mind right now, I swear. ))


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

The moon began to raise outside, the darkness falling over the mansion, though it didn't really make a difference, no one could see the outside weather through the dark curtains anyway.

*~NIGHTFALL~*

_(We are going to rotate between the moderators to announce morning, night, evening, stuff like that, it's my turn right now so I'm letting everyone night has fallen~~ ^^ )_​


----------



## Taka (Mar 13, 2015)

Sendo grabbed his hat off of the dining room table as he sprung out of his seat and placed it atop his head. "So careless," he scolded himself as he made his way to the kitchen, where the noise that had woken him up came from. "to fall asleep with such important guests here! And on the table of all places...!" He paused for a moment with a pensive look, "No," he concluded, "I must have drugged my tea again by mistake. I should really label that sugar..."

With that out of the way, he continued on to the doorway and leaned inside. "Hello." he said, an odd grin of amusement creeping across his face at the sight of the oven's sorry state. He ignored the current event though, and looked to Jasper. "Do you happen to know the time?" Sendo asked, hoping he hadn't been out too long. The last thing he remembered was the guests arriving, though he'd been in a different room and didn't approach any of them. After all, he couldn't interrupt his tea-time, not even for guests.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper closed the refrigerator and looked over at the man who appeared to be speaking to him. "Oh, the time." Jasper held up his right wrist and looked. "Why, it's half-past 7 'o clock. What are you doing wandering around the mansion so late?"


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

Wisp now knew the man's name. "Jasper... Is there such need to kill me. I haven't even stated my purposes in here. Why would you kill a killer... who hasn't made the kill yet." Wisp pleaded a little with him, but she knew it was no use.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Jasper, do I have to kill her?" I asked him, lowering my gun. "Who are you?" I asked the new man.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(U came back!)
"You know. I agree with 'Teela' here. Who in the world are you? And when did you get here..." Wisp asked wearily as she looked at him, puzzled and weirded out a little.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper smoothly replied, "We don't need too many killers and besides, you seem like a wimp." Jasper glared at Teela. "Yes, you have to kill her."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(What!!! No!!)
"Are you sure? You haven't even seen me fight or kill our nothing. But if I scrap it out with Teela, I want it a bare hander fight. No weapons. Blood, sweat and tears. That's all. Can you do that?" She asked Teela and Jasper both. "I don't want to die. She seems unsure of it. We just met. And already. Don't we have others to get?" She tried to reason but again. Thought processed her mind. 'Game over... game... over...'


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

"Yes, I'm sure, but if you're so keen on proving your _skills_, I want you to kill someone now, killer or prey. Pick anyone you see, excluding Teela and I, of course."


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"Fine. But it may take longer. Everyone knows the prey van outlast the predator for a bit." She reminded Jasper, and left the room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Myst, why are we doing my this now? Do you not like my character?)


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Jasper called out after her, "Being me a body by sunrise or you're next!" Jasper nodded towards Teela. "I want you to follow her but don't help her in any way."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(@MayorAri: Sorry... Jasper's making me do this. >w< )


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(MYST.)
"Sure." Now, this made her worry. And worry and worry. But... she had an advantage here with other players. But she had a disadvantage with less then 24 hours. She was doomed.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino stroked the stitches on his lower stomach, feeling how well they were holding up against his gently brush.

"You did this..? huh, you must of gotten lucky to have these sewn like this." Suzuya complemented with a Giggle, it was true though, normally stitches done by beginners would come undone at the drop of a quarter, or the simplest of touches.

Un-tucking himself from the safety of the blanket, the albino crawled over to the end of the bed, and Snatched up one of the sandwiches with his left arm, before slowly crawling backwards to the edge of the Bed, wanting to sit a little closer to Komaeda die to how warm it made him feel, though his heart began to Pick up pace as he listened to the other male say how worried he had gotten. 

"Ah? why were you scared?.. I told you, It's okay if I die, Shinohara-san might be a little depressed, but He's a strong guy, he'll move on, so dying... such things don't bother me." Suzuya finished with a smile, Though for some reason once he completed the sentence he felt a little empty.


*.: Daniel:.*

Contemplating her words, Daniel was astounded as how confident Alice sounded, the masked man felt that He had to reply with a good answer for her, one that would provide her with some usefulness at least.

"If you wish to win, I have no intention of stopping you.. in fact, I would love to help you, Alice.. and if Dying, or becoming one of your pawns makes it easier for you to win this game, then by all means, just use Me." he offered, looking the other in the eyes with full honesty this time around. 

He decided he wouldn't beat around the bush or lie to the girl, she meant something to him.. even if it was Just an illusion made out of his own obsession.
"Alice, was it? I'm sorry but I did read quite a bit about you, and I feel a little compassionate about your Reasons for being here.. in fact, I wouldn't be sad or feel any pain at all if you do decide to kill me, I want to Be your stepping stone in anyway I can.."

Pausing for a minute, he added "however, I think using me would be more effective, Charles doesn't really Care for his killers and he doesn't praise cattle.. I think Jasper is the closet to him, and thus he would only Care if he were to die." he answered thoughtfully. 
​


----------



## Taka (Mar 13, 2015)

Sendo watched Wisp leave, ignoring all the questions as to who he might be. He was trying to understand what was going on here, exactly. He didn't know a whole lot about the other killers, since idle chat was all he ever really engaged in. Sendo opened his mouth to say something, but stopped shortly after. He remained silent for a few moments before speaking, "What exactly... were you trying to bake in here?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I nodded to Jasper then reluctantly followed the girl. Still being somewhat disoriented from blood loss, I struggled to remain out of sight.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

Turning around, she saw Teela. 
"Teela. Get over here! I know your there. I'm not dumb."
She whisper yelled at the girl, urging her to get to her location.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

(Ps, guys please try to make your posts longer and with more detail~ <3 )


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

(Can I sneak up on Dan and Alice? I need cover ups because I'm forced to kill someone by sunrise!)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

(you can if you want to, however don't kill them yet. D: we're trying to keep the kills a little balanced so there is more storyline than actual killings, well until later.. there will be a lot more killings soon, perhaps you can try and fail though??)


----------



## Taka (Mar 13, 2015)

Yuki heard whispers in the dining room getting closer to her area in the living room. She wouldn't have time to get out unnoticed, so she slipped behind the nearest piece of furniture she could find--a large couch--and curled up there, trying to remain silent. But as she sat, her anxiousness stirred up a loud hiccup. Covering her mouth, she hoped no one had heard; but she knew it was too loud to miss. Yuki tried to think of what to do if a killer found her now.

(*cough*Teela and Wisp*cough*)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

I hurried over to Wisp, my gun in my hands. "Listen, I'm not really suppost to help you, but you don't need to kill anyone. I already did it for you!" I whispered back, my blue eyes seeming to light up as a grin flooded my face.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

"What...." Now she was shocked. She didn't even want to know but was dying to as she had limited time to live. "Ok. Tell me what happened?" She was worried and her stomach churned.
"Just tell me please."


----------



## ethre (Mar 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Is that right? I tend to rely on my luck for a lot of things,"  Komaeda looked at the boy admire his work. He did rely on his luck for things - the majority of his things anyways. It was kind of weird for him to think about what life was like without his talent. His family would be alive, he would have friends.. and most of all, he wouldn't be here. He quickly realized that he was probably appearing to be rude to Suzuya.

He was surprised at Suzuya's comment, staring at him with a look of concern on his face.  "Don't.. don't say that. At least you have people to go back to. Don't assume that nobody cares for you, it's pathetic. You shouldn't be so quick to throw away your life because I'm sure that someone, someone out there'll mourn your death."  His face turned grave, staring him in the eye.

Koizumi Mahiru  

Mahiru was off in one of the other rooms, staring at the ceiling. She hasn't come out of the room since yesterday after.. whatever that was happened. She was afraid to leave - what with all the serial killers on the loose and that strange, tall white haired man. She can't leave the room now. She'll surely be killed..


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 13, 2015)

"Well, I kinda had to kill someone, and I think her corspe was never disposed of! If we just peel some skin and mess up her face, then Jasper would probably believe it's someone else!" I smiled at my idea, putting my blunderbuss back into the hidden holster on my thigh.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

And then slowly Holly died with the last mumzie in her hand that slowly decade...


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Alice began to smirk, an idea forming in her quick mind. "Why don't we work together to kill Jasper then? I would be grateful for any help you'd be able to provide me. It would very much so make me happy were I to see Charles one last time and end his life. I have been dreaming about that moment for a long time and now, I'm closer than I ever was to accomplishing my goal..."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah.. then, then does that make you some kind of ultimate luckster?" Suzuya suggested jokingly, smiling at His own joke even though it probably didn't make any sense, in fact, just the title was something the albino Had made up on the spot, he just figured the nickname fit the other boy considering they were discussing luck.

Though his expression quickly changed from happiness to confusion, he didn't understand yet again what Komaeda was getting at.. 
Why would anyone mourn over _him_? he was probably replaceable, and not only That, the only one that Really liked him was Shinohara-san, and Suzuya wasn't even sure if his adoptive father would really care if The albino would die, sure he said so.. but would he?

"I just don't get it though, why would someone be sad over that? I mean.. Would you be sad if I died?" Suzuya suddenly blurted out, not touching his sandwich as he questioned the other boy, his gaze turning Rather vacant as he watched the other, patiently waiting for his response.


*.: Daniel :.*

The masked man was a little shocked, to be quite honest. 
"Kill Jasper..? he... I figured he was my friend, but If that is what pleases you, then so be it, I will work Together with you to end his life if that is what makes You happy, my dear. " he finished his sentence with a Smile underneath his mask, not that anyone could see.

He reached out to touch Alice's hand, just a light touch so perhaps she wouldn't pull away. 
"I still apologize for lying to you, however... if it somehow brings you happiness, I am at your service, Alice."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Alice smiled back. "Lying doesn't matter now. We have a trained assassin to kill." She reached forever and spontaneously hugged the butler, feeling very excited at how things were turning out. Maybe she will get to win the game. Her chances were surely increasing now that the butler had agreed to help her.


----------



## ethre (Mar 14, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"It does, doesn't it?"  Komaeda smiled, sitting down on the bed. He stared at Suzuya again with that grave look, saying, "People are sad because when someone dies, you don't get to see them anymore. You don't get to talk, laugh, or play with that person anymore because they're gone." 

"Of course I'd be sad if you died,"  he grinned, looking at the white haired boy.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

While the other talked Suzuya scooted a little closer to Komaeda, hoping he wouldn't notice. though the Words the other was trying to convey to him were only being understood a little bit, he wanted to learn About death in a different light, just a little bit. 

"Not being able to laugh or play with someone sounds a little boring.. Shinohara-san is always fun to mess With, imagining him not talking or giving that stupid smile, I wonder if I would be sad if he died.." The albino Pondered out loud, he felt a twinge in his stomach as he spoke, and wondered if that was how it felt for Someone to stop breathing, would it hurt? and if so, how much?

Suzuya shook his head, not really wanting to focus on such a thing, he thought he was stronger than to feel Remorse over someone's death, and didn't want to imagine if he was weak, weak enough to feel depressed over such an event. 

Catching him off guard once more, Suzuya snapped back out of his thoughts as a light hue appeared back On his cheeks as he registered Komaeda admit that he would be sad if the albino died, suddenly placing a Hand over his chest to feel his beating heart. "Ah... ah, it's going really fast?" the stitched boy questioned Out of concern, his eyes slowly trailing to meet Komaeda's own, yet he quickly looked away once he did. 

"And faster... it's going faster now, much faster." he gulped, a little worried why the other boy had such an Effect on him, suddenly feeling like he should probably ask about this _condition._ 

"Why is that every time I look at you lately...I feel strange? are you cursed or something?" the albino Whispered under his breath, still trying to calm his beating heart.

*.: Daniel :.*

"Well, I suppose that's true but I still didn't-" Instantly, the masked man shut up as he felt the warm Embrace of Alice, his eyes widening in shock as the moment made him instantly melt.

The killer was unsure how to react, should he hug her? should he let go?, to be quite honest the man had Never even _felt_ a hug before, much less knew how to react to one. the closest thing to a hug Daniel ever Experienced was when Charles would pick him up and throw him against a wall for doing a chore wrong, Though that was when he was much younger.

With hope this wouldn't fail miserably Daniel shyly wrapped his arms around the other, trusting his instincts As he rested his head upon her shoulder, relaxing into the embrace as he inhaled the girl's scent slowly. 
"I assure you.. we will not fail, I'm.. ready whenever you are, my dear." he answered, sounding almost Terrified that the girl would slip away from him or perhaps leave this precious moment.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Alice started to blush from the heat of the hug. She replied, "I'm ready to go now." She slowly released herself from the hug, and stared into his eyes. It was amazing how great it felt to have someone on your side. Alice was very passionate on killing Charles and if he could help her, Alice grinned, she might even have kissed him for the promise of help!


----------



## ethre (Mar 14, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"This Shinohara.. who is he?"  Komaeda asked, noticing Suzuya's subtle shift so deciding not to move from his spot. He was strange, this boy. He didn't understand death? How could he? Komaeda sighed, looking at the boy. It was strange how he didn't understand why his heart was racing, either..

"Ha, your heart's racing? I see.. it usually means you're scared or you're in love,"  he said, laughing. "Or nervous,"  he said after a pause. "Trust me, I'm not cursed,"  he smiled.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Jasper called out after her, "Being me a body by sunrise or you're next!" Jasper nodded towards Teela. "I want you to follow her but don't help her in any way."



Jasper grew bored, sitting alone in the kitchen. So he decided to walk around the mansion a bit to try to find anyone who was still awake at this hour.

(Anyone want Jasper?)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I leaned in close to Wisp, gently cupping a hand over her ear. "Check the music room. You may find her there. But if anyone asks, don't mention me at all. If you do, I will kill you..." I giggled, then walked away towards the lobby. Stopping at the supply closet, I took out a broom, then hurried back downstairs. I started to sweep the dusty floor, my back to the grand mahogany doors.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

With a smile, Suzuya still was acting a little odd, yet answered the first question without any signs of Hesitation. 
"Shinohara-san is my adoptive father, He's a little weird but.. he's nice to me." Thinking for a moment, the Stitched boy wondered if he should bring up his real parents, yet deciding more against it as they never really meant much to him. 
In fact, they were cannibalized right in front of him at a young age so he never got the chance to know Them well, Suzuya doubted they mattered much for conversation purposes.

Suzuya simply shook his head, confusion only worsening with Komaeda's answers. 

"Ah, I'm not scared or nervous though.." the stitched boy trailed off as he let his mind wrap around the Situation, Suzuya turned to gaze at the other once more, examining Komaeda head from toe before the Albino posed a question of his own. "Am I in love then?" Feeling uncomfortable as his heart only begun to Race even faster, Suzuya started to twiddle with his stitches on his left arm out of shyness.

*.: Daniel :.*

Though reluctant as he was released from the hug, Daniel returned Alice's gaze with a soft and compassionate expression. 
"Then shall we? Jasper is usually in the study, if that helps.." as he spoke, Daniel resisted the urge to peck Alice upon the cheek, and instead settled for helping himself to his feet, then extending a hand to help the girl up.

"Come now, we need to get you ready to handle a weapon first.. don't we?"



​


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Alice grabbed his hand and climbed down from the counter. "Yes, we will need a weapon for me." Alice thought a bit. "Hm... what kind of weapon would I do best with?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Suzuya's father grimaced, this was the fifth call that he had put into the local police station and to no avail, All they answered with was that they were working on the case of his missing son, and that they were _trying their best._

The man grinded his teeth at the thought, sitting upon the edge of his bed with his face cupped within the Palms of his hands, Shinohara wasn't even sure how much longer he could handle waiting like this, just Being forced to wait like this with no sign of Suzuya juuzou anywhere.

It had been nearly three days now since his boy left to that party, and being in the line of work he was in, Shinohara was a S.W.A.T member, the higher ups had already warned him not to go near that mansion Without a search warrant, they told him such nice things about the homeowner already answered them and Clarified that Suzuya wasn't there, and his superiors went on and on about how much they trusted Charles And how the old guy wouldn't hurt a fly, even about how they searched his mansion when he moved in, and how Friendly an environment it was inside that place.

_That was bull._

"Suzuya.... where are you now? are you safe?" Shinohara mumbled to himself, tired, angry, depressed.. There were so many emotions bottled up inside Suzuya's father that he couldn't even comprehend it at this Point.
he was fed up and about ready to break the rules to go save his son, Suzuya could be hurt right now, in fact Shinohara was almost certain Suzuya was being too stubborn and trying to solve a problem himself, which Usually resulted in the boy becoming injured...or even worse, in this situation Suzuya could wind up dead, _DEAD._ 

Shinohara felt sick as he tried to ease his mind, however he couldn't however he tried, the man was at his Limit and if his suspicions were correct, his boy needed Shinohara to come save him right now, there was no Time to think it over and so Shinohara didn't, the man began to stand up and readied himself to get Prepared for the rebellious act he was about to commit.

*.: Philip :.*

He was upset, beyond upset!
Someone had jacked his car, and not only that, he was in the middle of flipping nowhere!
How the blood hell did they imagine him to get home? or even to work?

The thought of being left alone out this late bothered Philip, especially as the wind howled and threateningly Enough rain clouds started to appear in the night sky, which caused dread to loom over the male.

Perhaps salvation called to him, as Philip wondered towards what looked to be a mansion in the distance, it Was a cold and ruthless night so he staggered forward. 
"Ah.. perhaps I can ask to stay for shelter?" it was worth a shot, and so Philip braced himself and came Towards the mansion, coming up to the door and with a rap of his knuckles on the door, he waited for Anyone to answer and let him inside.

Though truth be told, this mansion looked really.. off, but I would do as long as the owners or even a maid Was kind enough to let him, he would pay for the stay and be gone in the morning once a taxi would be Available to escort him home, so Philip would take his chances.


*.: Daniel :.*

Helping the girl off the counter, Daniel childishly gave her a spin as if she were a ballerina, smiling Underneath his mask as he simply stated.
"I personally think... a dagger, perhaps? we can find them in the laundry room.. Charles hid most of the Weapons in eccentric places."

As soon as he was done spinning the girl, he gestured towards the door and offered "After you?"

_(INTRODUCING A NEW CHARACTER, and also giving an update on Suzuya's daddy~ <3 oh my, is this hinting that he might appear later?~)_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I jumped as I heard the knocking of knuckles on the large doors. I scurried over to the wooden doors, my hand trembling as I unlocked the door with a small key. Opening the door a crack, I shyly peeked outside. Standing before me was a tall, soaking wet man. "H-hello, sir. C-can I help you?" I asked him, fear twisting in my stomach.

_'Is he an interrigator? What if he wants to inspect the house? Or- or a kidnapper! Perhaps he's a...a...'_ I lost my train of thought as I relised that I had been staring into his blue eyes.

"Oh, I-I'm sorry... Would you like to come in? Y-you're soaking wet..." I murmured, opening the door for him. I pushed the broom into the corner behind the door.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

(I'm done posting for tonight. Too tired to think. Btw, please add more horror. This is starting to become a cheesy soap opera, no offense, with all the sudden shipping going on... >.< )


----------



## toenuki (Mar 14, 2015)

"Sure. But I have one thing to do first." Walking through the halls, Wisp went to check the study to find her weaponry. 'Need a dead body... by sunrise... I'm toast...' More thought in her pretty little head was rolling through. 

She checked the study, just to make sure. "Aha! Found them!" Her weaponry was there,  but she had no idea how. She decided on 2 knives and her sword,  and then tucked the rest away in a little corner. 

"I wonder why Teela helped... not that I care." She laughed as she went back and looked for the music room,  when out of nowhere a rabid dog rushed her from a nearby room. "Oh my Geese!" She held up her weapons. She was looking for a kill, and she got one.


----------



## Taka (Mar 14, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha~*

Sendo sighed as Jasper left the room; he didn't enjoy being ignored. He was used to this sort of thing, though, and he knew full well that his personality wasn't one many could get along with. "Well, I suppose now would be as good a time as any to resume my work." he said to himself, adjusting his hat. Sendo left the kitchen through a different doorway than Jasper had, to avoid getting in his way, and headed through the many rooms to see if there were any victims hiding. He checked a few of his favorite favorite places first, though he found nothing of interest. As he exited one of the more boring rooms, however, a closed door caught his eye.

Approaching the handle, he turned it quietly, pushing the door inward and peeking inside. "Hello there." he said with a grin upon seeing a red-haired girl staring pensively up at the ceiling. "You know, there are much more pleasant things to look at in this room. For instance, that painting is quite nice, wouldn't you say?" he nodded at a rather exquisite piece of art hanging on the far side of the room as he entered.


----------



## ethre (Mar 14, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda well knew the answer, grinning as he stood up. "Wouldn't it be more fun if you figured that out yourself?"  he asked, looking down at the boy, patting his head once. "Do you need anything else before I go? It's getting late and you don't want to attract any killers in here,"  he said calmly.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya gulped, the red hue on his cheeks turning a tad darker as he averted his eyes quickly.

However, relaxing once he felt his head being patted by the other, it was a nice sensation and so he leaned Into it. 
"Ah, not really.. I was thinking I might go check around and see if I can find any traps!" The albino smiled And helped himself to his feet by hopping off the bed, in truth Suzuya was rather excited if he could trigger Any of the contraptions.

"If you're tired, feel free to use this room.. it can be like.. uhh...uhhmm~" Trailing off for a moment to think It through, Suzuya finally exclaimed "Payback!" and with that, the Albino started to take wide steps towards The door as if he were sneaking out, though in reality the albino was just childish and wanted to Walk funny to humour himself by military style walking out of the room. that, and Suzuya needed some time To think about the reality of what he just confessed to Komaeda. 

*.: Philip :.*

"If you would be so kind as to have me.. It's raining cats and dogs out here." The man sighed, offering a Forced smile as he came inside the mansion.

"Where is your master? I will gladly pay him a fee to stay the night here, I just don't have anywhere to go... And some bloodly fool decided to steal my car." Philip shook his hand as he uttered these words, feeling a Sudden headache coming on from all of the stress he had been through this morning.

Turning to face the other, he waited for Teela's response, yet couldn't help but notice how nervous the girl Was acting.. this made him raise an eyebrow, perhaps there was another mystery to solve.. and if so, Philip would have at it. 
"Well then, what has you so fidgety?" he questioned.

_(Pff~ I actually quite love the shippings, adds more drama to the deaths~ but don't worry~ I have a LOT planned for today, including Goop coming back! everyone treat her warmly! ~ <3)_​


----------



## ethre (Mar 14, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, thank you,"  Komaeda smiled gratefully, a bit tired himself, lying down on the bed. It was strange - what Suzuya said to him. It was blatantly obvious what his feelings were to Komaeda were, and he hasn't realized it. Poor thing, he doesn't understand feelings of love towards another.. well, when he did admit his feelings, Komaeda could perhaps ask him to help out with some motives of his. 

With this thought in his head, he took off his jacket and dozed off.

Koizumi Mahiru

Mahiru was surprised to see someone else standing in the doorway - she hadn't talked to much people, so this person was a new face. "Is it? I didn't notice,"  Mahiru said, sitting up and staring at the strange man who suddenly decided to talk to her. "There's this thing called knocking, you know,"  Koizumi said groggily, rubbing her eye. 

(( Sorry, I didn't see your post, Taka! xc ))


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"Oh um... My master isn't here he had to go to a funeral..." I lied biting the inside of my lip. "But master Charles allows guests in all the time, so I'm sure he wouldn't mind, sir..." I murmured, adverting my gaze to the ground. "And no payment would be necessary. When he mentioned "bloody fool" I suddenly became conscious of the splatters of blood on my cheeks and clothes. I felt my fear grow as I stared wide-eyed as my hands started to tremble. _'Oh god... Oh god...'_ 

"Um... Uh..." I quickly closed the door, hearing the strong lock click into place. _'He can't escape... He can't escape...'_ I tried to assure myself as I looked back up at the man.

"In fact, I think it would be fun to have another... 'Cattle' joining us... We are quite short on prey..." I murmured, a mischievous grin growing on my face. "I'm sorry, mister, but I have no other choice but to kill you, or let you join the game..." I giggled, pulling out my blunderbuss, walking up to him to rest the barrel on his stomach. "I'm Teela, by the way. May I receive the honor of knowing your name, sir?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> *.: Daniel :.*
> 
> Helping the girl off the counter, Daniel childishly gave her a spin as if she were a ballerina, smiling Underneath his mask as he simply stated.
> "I personally think... a dagger, perhaps? we can find them in the laundry room.. Charles hid most of the Weapons in eccentric places."
> ...



Alice smiled. "A dagger sounds lovely. How interesting of Charles to hide them in such peculiar places." She exited through the door. "I'm glad I have my map back." She pulled out her notebook and studied her map to find where the laundry room is. Once she found it, she said, "Time for the fun to begin!"

(You can post them arriving there unless someone bumps into us on the way there.)


----------



## toenuki (Mar 14, 2015)

After getting the dog away, Wisp got up and ran for it. But the dog was hot on her heals, and grabbed her shoe. "That's enough! "Wisp started slashing her sword at the dog, trying her hardest to get it, and kill it so she could be spared another day. 

But she had no idea the time, and whether she could kill it or not, it may end up killing her instead. "Die! Will you die!!!" She kept slashing and then heard wining. She had cut the dogs legs, one clean off, and one with a scratch. It was in pain,  and was wimpering for mercy.

'Oh no. What have I done?' Wisp had thoughts of regret and didn't want to see the dog dying in pain. She didn't want it suffering but wanted it to die and didn't want her to die. 

But when she realized what type of dog, she drew the line: Doberman Pinscher. But she decided to end the dogs suffering. "I'm sorry..." she said, tearing as she trued petting it's head. Then, she ended it all.

"I'm sorry... please forgive me!" She yelled, crying to the brink of flooding in her eyes.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

"So.. why are you bluntly lying to me like that?" This man was a teacher of physics, he wasn't going to be someone you could deceive simply by biting your lip and acting so skittish, he saw right through the girl's lies, though this only peeked his interest as to why she was going so far.

Upon closer inspection, it didn't take a genius to recognize the blood splatters all over the maid, and this would of caused a normal person to run away, or perhaps scurry off from the horror of it all, but not Philip, he stood his ground.

However as soon as the situation turned so eerie and disastrous on him, the man let out a small gulp, yet exhaled and somehow remained ever calm as he felt the barrel of the blunderbuss against his stomach. only reacting with the most cautious of actions. 

the man slowly reached forward and placed a hand upon the shotgun.
"Teela is such a pretty and beautiful name... why do you act so brutal?" He delicately questioned, he wasn't exactly going to show his fear to the maid, but he also wasn't going to give up and he would most certainly voice his opinions. 

slowly adding. "My name is Philip LaFresque, I'm a local teacher at the university around these parts. I would say it was a pleasure to meet you if you weren't acting so hostile.. do you mind having a civilized chat, or are we jumping right into killing me?" he posed this question and raised his eyebrow.

*.: Daniel :.*

Daniel couldn't help but also admire how well Charles thought of this game, he set things up in such obscure and odd places, perhaps the old man hadn't lost his spark yet.

"In that case.. let's start going to the laundry room, once we get you the weapon we can move on with our plan of exterminating Jasper." The masked man finished with a smile of his own, though no one could see it under that gas mask.

After he was done discussing the weapons and such, Daniel simply started to lead Alice out into the halls, gesturing for her to start walking as he would follow, she did have the map after all.
_
(I'll post for Suzuya in a second as I'm deciding where he will be going~ <3 )_
​


----------



## toenuki (Mar 14, 2015)

(Loli! Im running into your peeps!) 

She carried the body of the dog, trying to find Jasper.  She had the foot also, and kept sobbing as she was going to find someone to stitch it or at least find something to put the dogs body in. As she walked by, she ran into a man with a mask and a girl with a map. "Hello... n - nice to meet you... I'm Wisp..." She looked down at the body of the dog and kept sobbing silently. "W - what are your... names?" She had the dog in front of her and knew they would be a little horrified.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Alice grinned, looking up every now and then to make sure she was headed in the right direction. She suddenly thought of something. "Hm... this might sound a bit strange but what kind of person is Jasper?"

Alice looked confused when yet another person passed by them carrying a dead dog. Alice paused in her steps and asked, "What are you doing with _that_? I hope you really were not planning on eating that..."


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

--


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> Am I still allowed to enter?
> PLAYER
> 
> Name: Luna VanderWitch
> ...


(Honey, please edit your post to -- and send this in a PM to me, or all of the moderators <3 (either way it will forwarded to all of them.) I don't accept applications ON the RP, I do accept in Pm though. ^^


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

(Oh okay thanks so much!)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"Jasper? he's... a tricky person, he likes to examine each and every one of your flaws, and sometimes even your virtues, and throw them back at you." The masked man simply answered, he was relieved once he could see the laundry room up ahead, the white marble tiled floor glistening as they came closer, it was nearly sparkling from how clean it was, this room must of have been cleaned recently, perhaps even by one of the maids.

"There it is, we can stock up on weapons in there." Daniel said reassuringly, though once noticing Wisp, he grew tense... she was one of the many killers here, and trusting her was something he wouldn't do, he nudged Alice to keep going, though he answered the girl as he did. 

"I'm Daniel... you should know of me? seeing as Charles hired you recently I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't, however.. what are you doing with that?" Daniel grew a little angry when he saw the dog, he loved animals and hated to see one in that condition.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Trotting out into the halls, the boy began to hum as he scurried down the hallway, looking for anything exciting that might catch his eye, and truth be told something did catch his attention quickly, he heard ruckus coming from one of the guest rooms not too far off of his own, and started to make his way towards it, Koizumi was in there, wasn't she? ah, he didn't really favour her, but he could see what she was doing anyway.

"Koizumi~ Koizumi~" the boy chanted to himself rather childish as he walked.

_(I tried but like I'm watching the ghoul show and it's hard to multitask so I hope this doesn't suck <3 umpf, Charles is gonna make a appearance soon for an announcement too! teehee, lets get the suspense back!)_
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

"Oh? Does he have any weaknesses himself?" Alice joined Daniel in the laundry room. It was a bit too clean for her liking, almost as if someone had been in there recently. But who? Alice continued to look through the various cabinets and drawers for a suitable weapon. She couldn't waste her time talking to the strange new girl. Alice couldn't possibly trust her, if she was holding the dog like that.


----------



## ethre (Mar 14, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda twisted and turned in his sleep, not being able to sleep. It was weird - he couldn't sleep at all. He got up, yawning. He had things to do anyways. He looked at his jacket, hanging on the side of the bed, and decided to leave it there. He left the room, seeing Suzuya skip down the hall and into a room next to his. He didn't pay much mind to it and walked down the staircase into the first floor. He noticed he hasn't eaten anything other than a bite of a sandwich earlier, so he strode into the kitchen. Nagito wasn't too sure what to make, so he wanted to just explore what was in the cabinets and such.

He soon found the knife drawer - at first, he didn't really think about it - until he realized he still hasn't killed anyone and tons of killers were on the loose. He reached out a hand and with a pleasured look on his face, stroked the tip of the knife. He chuckled, thinking of the possibilities as he pulled out a medium-sized knife, gripping the handle tightly, as if he were afraid he would let go. Komaeda, in a rather happy mood, walked back up the stairs and up another flight of stairs to see what the third floor had in store for him, as he spun the weapon in hand.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Ah, Suzuya. What do you want?"  Koizumi frowned, directing her attention to the white-haired boy, glaring. "Are you apologizing? You have to treat girls with respect!"  she huffed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

My eyes widened even more as he placed his hand on my gun. "W-what are you doing? Why don't you run? What are you?" I asked shocked as I kept my gaze fixed on his hand. 

Taking a breath, I adverted my gaze to his eyes. "Why are you really here?" I questioned, pushing the gun into him a little more. "Why are you trying to be so nice to me? Aren't you scared? I have a gun pointed at your stomach, and it seems like you could care less!"

"And if I knew if you were prey or hunter, then I would have a civilized conversation..." I murmured, taking a step back as I cautiously lowered my gun. "I'm only hostile because I'm ordered to."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

"I was taught not to run you know? when faced with extreme situations such as.." His eyes trailing to the blunderbuss, then back up to the girl to emphasis, he continued. "This? On the other hand I'm just a simple physics teacher, nothing less and nothing more.. though I do like to solve the occasional mystery."

Philip severely hoped that he was playing his cards right, he didn't want to get blasted to smithereens right as he entered this bloody mansion, he inhaled again and exhaled to clear his thoughts as he tried to remained as calm as he could, which was a mildly hard thing considering how hostile the girl was, meaning there was more than likely a few things wrong with this estate.

"I told you, milady.. I'm here due to the fact I needed a place to stay, someone jacked my car and well to put it simple, I was brought up to know to show respect to a fine woman of your stature." He simply commented, watching at the hostile maid began to lower her gun. "There there... easy does it." he muttered softly, trying to ease the girl up to his presence. 

"Now if you don't mind me asking.. how about you tell me more about these_ orders_ you have?" He cautiously asked, hoping this wouldn't start up yet another fit from the girl, but he needed to know more about this place if he was going to report the mansion to the local authorities, which he darn well was ready to.

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah, Koizumi!~" The albino gave a quick wave as he wondered into the photographer girl's room, "Hmm..?" he mumbled as he walked right on past a rather shady looking guy, not remembering seeing the man before, the Albino simply ignored him for now and waltz right on over to Koizumi.

"Nope, I'm not here to apologize~ I wanted to see what you were doing in here, like.. like, anything interesting?" Suzuya asked rather hopefully, then as he trotted over the albino decided to lift himself up with an "ah~" sound as he sat down atop one of the dressers in the room. idly twiddling with the stitches on his arms as he waited for her response.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 14, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"None that concerns you,"  Koizumi frowned. "Ah, how's that friend of yours doing? Did his rude behavior improve?"she glared at the.. boy/girl, squinting at the stitches on them. It was strange that they had so many stitches.. they must've injured themselves a lot.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 14, 2015)

"Y-you shouldn't speak to me like that... I'm below you in social classes..." I muttered, feeling my cheeks heat up a bit. I looked around the lobby, feeling the odd sensation of being watched, but not by Philip.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Jasper grew bored, sitting alone in the kitchen. So he decided to walk around the mansion a bit to try to find anyone who was still awake at this hour.
> 
> (Anyone want Jasper?)



Jasper returned to the security room and examined the cameras, waiting for something to happen. The mansion was quite quiet at this hour. Too quiet. Something needed to happen soon or Jasper would have to make it happen himself.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

"Just because you're a maid, you think I will treat you different than a human being? well I won't." Philip quickly corrected the girl, not really thinking as he reached out to stroke her golden locks aside, so he could get a good look at her face, he always did like to examine others so he could tell what sort of personality they had, or if they were hiding any secrets.

"Now tell me... what about these _orders?_ who would order you to kill another person?" The teacher began to integrate the maid, not aware of the master of this mansion lurking just beyond the halls.

Charles was heading to the lobby rather ticked, this game had not been going in his favour, no one had even made an attempt on his life and the old man was going to make his disappointment known, he just needed to get to a suitable room to make his announcement known, perhaps the dinning room that he first brought everyone to when they arrived? ah yes, that sounded suitable.

*.: Daniel :.*

"I'm positively sure of weaknesses... I never really asked him, or noticed much. I just listened to the orders he would give me." Daniel answered, searching the laundry room for a weapon for Alice, he knew where Charles put them and concurred up a small and sturdy dagger from beneath the little rug that sat before the two washing machines, holding it out to Alice.

"Was this what you were looking for? " Daniel waved the blade a little bit before he held it out to Alice once more.  

*.: Suzuya :.*

Her response brought a frown to Suzuya's face as well, not liking how rude Koizumi was being towards him.

"How come?" he muttered, before the albino added shortly "Komaeda isn't really rude, you were just bothering him so he let you know that, how is that considered rude? ah...my promise still holds though," Suzuya grinned in a rather creepy fashion, pausing in playing with his stitches as the albino waited and made sure the girl made eye contact with him first before he would continue. 

"when you talk to me in such a way.. I really do want to stitch that mouth of yours shut." 

_(eeep too many characters~ <3* for now..* I'll try not to be too foreshadowing.)_​


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

"No weaknesses then? How peculiar..." Alice continued to rummage when she heard Daniel walk behind her. She turned to face him and grabbed the dagger. "Why, yes, this is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you." She smiled.

Jasper found Daniel and Alice on the feed for the laundry room and quickly stood up. What was he doing? Was he an idiot? Jasper ran to the laundry room, to greet the two. He needed to fix this mess and he needed to do it now.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"No, I'm almost positive he has weaknesses, I'm just unaware of what they may be.." Daniel offered what little knowledge he possessed, but honestly that wasn't much, although Daniel did consider himself to be Jasper's friend, it was mostly one-sided due to the fact Daniel didn't even know what friendship was that well and all he usually did was take Jasper's orders.

"You're welcome, is there anything else you might need?" he spoke softly and gave a reassuring smile back to the girl.

However soon hearing the sound of foot fall, The mask man's attention switched to the hallway. "I hear something.." he muttered as he was growing cautious of the sound.

​


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Alice bit her lip. "I'm not sure what else I will need. Do you think if we take him by surprise that would work?"

Jasper opened the door and swiftly stepped inside. He confidently answered, "I can't simply be taken by surprise, young lady. Only I do the surprising around here. And Daniel, might you be so kind as to explain what exactly is going on here before I kill you both?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Wh-what? Your friend didn't consider that girl's feelings at all! She wanted to help, and he refused!"  Mahiru fumed, her face red, staring at the boy. "You.. you shouldn't hang around him anymore! He's a hundred miles of bad road and you'll get just like him - ignorant and careless for others' feelings!"  she exclaimed, pointing at Suzuya in warning.

(( Eek, I'm not really sure if I should post for Komaeda. ox ))


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

A small squeak escaped my throat as he ajusted my hair. "S-stop that... I-I'm of lower ranking... You shouldn't t-touch me like that..." I whimpered, my blue eyes fixtated on the ground. _'W-what's this feeling? It hurts...'_ I thought to myself as the warmth of love that had been forgotten, overshadowed by my greif for so long, suddenly swarmed my body like bees. I felt tears start to fill my eyes as the bees stung every inch of me. _'M-mom... Dad...'_ I thought to myself, his acts all to similar to that of my parents. "W-why are you doing t-this to me?" I started to sob as the bees swarmed my vision, making the world a color of blurs as the tears started to fall from my eyes. I looked up at him, gently taking his hand in mine. Without a word, I led Philip down the hall, up the stairs, and into the music room. I struggled to lock the door as my hands were trembling. But once I managed, I turned to face him, leaning my back against the door as I slid down to the floor. "I-I'm sorry... I didn't f-feel safe down there..."


----------



## Taka (Mar 15, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Knocking is no fun." Sendo answered the girl as a white haired boy entered the room and began talking to her, he called her Koizumi. Sendo listened to the whole exchange and was surprised to hear the boy's last sentence about stitching her mouth shut. "How rude," he started, "you should never speak that way to a lady, even if she may be at fault." He thought for a moment before adding, "And miss, I'm inclined to suggest that you spend less time arguing with children and more time deciding what to do next. This _is_ a mansion full of killers and one wrong step could be your last." he neglected to mention he was a killer himself, but he would save that for later; it was a bit strange to bring up such a thing during this argument.

(Wow, you guys post fast!)


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

(( Hehe, sorry! ^^' I actually didn't even get that many posts out yesterday since I was driving most of the day ;m; Great post! c: ))

"Y-yeah! You have to treat girls with more respect!"  Koizumi frowned at Suzuya, "Your friend is no better!"  she finished with a glare, then turned to the newcomer, looking at him rather suspiciously. "That's true, isn't it? I didn't realize that some people here still behaved like.. _ children _ even in a life-or-death situation.." she emphasized the word 'children' in Suzuya's presence then paused - she really has never seen this guy around, has she? She'd better watch out for him. "Well, what do you say we do? We can't really do anything except for hide from the killers,"  she said a bit a cautiously.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Name: Mei
Age: 7
Gender: Female
Traits: Silly, Young, Clueless
Personality: Fun
Other: Has No Idea Why She's In This Mansion


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Name: Mei
> Age: 7
> Gender: Female
> Traits: Silly, Young, Clueless
> ...



[Um... We only accept new characters through private messaging Lolipup, not by posting it directly on the roleplay. We like to keep it "clean" if you know what I mean. Also, it doesn't follow the format of our sign up sheet on page 1. And if it's not to much trouble, please take a look at preexisting character sheets for reference as to see how long it should be. This is a very serious roleplay, and we like serious roleplayers. But if you could read the first post on this thread, that would be great.]


----------



## Taka (Mar 15, 2015)

*Sendo Snekusha ~*

"Hiding won't work," Sendo grabbed the tip of his hat out of habit and looked downward, "the best choice for you would be to search for a way out." He chose his words carefully, suppressing an immense urge to grin as he usually would, for the start of this game would take a combination of diplomacy _and_ appearance; he couldn't afford to creep out either of these guests. Looking up again, he smiled as normally as he could muster, "I know we can find an exit...!"


*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki found herself alone again, sighing with relief that she hadn't been noticed. Crawling out from behind the couch, she decided she should look for any signs of normal life, perhaps there were other guests still alive? She would have to tread carefully though--killers were everywhere. Sneaking through the rooms, Yuki searched for anyone that looked trustworthy, although she wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do in this situation; she wasn't even certain she truly wished to find anyone at all.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

"There is no explaining needed, Jasper... I've decided I would help Alice, help her win this game and kill Charles." Daniel had nothing to hide, so he didn't need to and he would keep the explanation short. 
"I'm terribly sorry about this, but you told me to make my own decisions from this point and my choice is to kill Charles right hand man... and help this poor girl."

Daniel quickly moved in front of Alice, blocking her in case Jasper would strike seeing as Daniel wasn't aware if Alice had any skill, this would be a match between killers and it was no place for a girl that couldn't fight.. he wished that he had gotten more time to show Alice how to use the blade, but perhaps she would learn on her own in this kind of situation.

*.: Philip :.*

"Miss.... why are you crying? are you alright?" Philip asked with concern in his voice, leaning down to check on the girl. yet as she almost started to lead him away he halted her, there was no way Philip would let himself go any further than the lobby of this mansion, it looked too eerie to go anywhere else. so he didn't let himself be led out.

"No, even if you don't feel safe I can protect you if it comes to that.. I might not look it, but I'm quite skilled with a gun." Philip answered with confidence, giving a grin to the maid as he tried to help her stand seeing as she was growing weak and fidgety.

However, not too soon before they started exchanging conversation did Charles step into the room, his voice rang out throughout the lobby as he scolded "Teela! exactly _who_ are you talking to like that? because to me it looks like you're..." he stopped midway, trying to contain his disgust as he felt bile at the back of his throat. "you're flirting with a cattle?!" he shrieked, the older man starting to come closer at an alarming pace.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino didn't like what he was hearing at all, his nose scrunched up as he thought about why was Koizumi so rude about Komaeda? like, what did he ever do to her?

However, the albino began to frown as well when Koizumi kept yelling to do this and that about female respect.

"If you want me to respect you, then stop yelling and uhm...respect me?" Suzuya answered rather sharply then cocked his head to the side as he finished, wondering if the girl really would respect him, after all... he did look and sound quite feminine, so maybe he could trick her like this. 

however the albino soon switched his attention to the new person, eyeing them up and down with a rather unimpressed expression as he replied with a bored tone. 
"I could always just stitch _yours_ shut instead?" Suzuya snapped back towards the weird looking new arrival, they were calling him a child and he didn't appreciate it. 

"Besides, who even _are_ you? I don't remember seeing you before.. " He was irritated, so he couldn't help yet be suspicious of the newcomer, if they were a killer it would benefit him as the albino was looking for an excuse to injure someone.
_
(OH MY GOSH, I know one of my characters are dying soon so that's good, three is too much D; )_​


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"I don't believe there're any exits.. one of us would've escaped already if there were,"  Koizumi said rather hopelessly, in a rather bad mood from her and Suzuya's conversation.  "Why would I if you offered to sew my mouth shut?"  Koizumi frowned in Suzuya's direction, huffing. "If you'll excuse me, I'll be leaving now,"  Koizumi fumed, not wanting to get any angrier as she walked out the door and into the hall to find somewhere else that wasn't _ there._

 Nagito Komaeda

After finally traveling down the final flight of stairs, Komaeda stood, examining the rooms for anyone spreading despair to others. He soon spotted a girl and a boy - who were they again? He focused his vision and noticed that there was another killer - a man he recognized to be named Daniel, or, the guy whom he tripped - and a girl, whom he realized was the girl trying to choke Teela this morning.. Strange how all that happened in the same day. 

He began wondering if he was prepared enough to commit a murder. He decided to explore the other rooms (out of those two's sight, of course) to see if there was anything else he might need in order to prepare. He found an all-too-familiar room - the cellar. Komaeda never actually looked for weapons in there or fully examined it, so he decided to go back into it. There were never any lights in there, so he had to squint to make out what was in there. He saw a box on the wall - a gray one - that he assumed was a circuit box. He figured he would've needed that in order to make sure his victims couldn't see.

However, due to the dim lighting in the cellar, it took him several minutes to make out which room's switch was which.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Jasper watched the two as if one would watch prey. He thought for a moment before speaking, "Daniel, I'd hate to do this because I think of you as my little brother. Do you really love this girl, Daniel? Are you sure she's not just manipulating you into doing she wants? I know you, Daniel, and I know that you are very easily swayed from one side to another. It may seem like I command you a lot but it's only because I know what's best for us as a group and for you individually. Now, step away from the girl and let's settle this little mess of ours, shall we?"

Alice held the dagger dearly in her hands. She frowned when Daniel stood in front of her. She wanted to get the fight over with already. She needed to. And it didn't look like any of them would strike soon. So maybe Alice should start things off. Alice moved from behind Daniel and went to strike Jasper with the dagger. She was a bit new to handling the weapon so Jasper quickly blocked her attack, while laughing. He told her, "Poor, misunderstood cattle. Why don't you give up already? This is no match for you."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

The way Jasper spoke caught Daniel off guard, though the man had knowledge, and perhaps knew people better than Daniel ever could, the thought of Alice manipulating him wasn't something he favoured, nor was the idea of losing Jasper..

Ugh, his head hurt from all of this..

But it was also true that Daniel thought he loved Alice, he was obsessing over her, so why would he sway from her side now? now that she actually accepted him to be there?

"Jasper... I know that you're usually right, but somehow I feel a little strongly about this.. as much as I want to talk it over with you, Alice really does need to win this game, her parents were killed her be-" Cutting off his sentence, Daniel's eyes went wide as Alice suddenly tried to strike Jasper, the masked man hurried to her side to make sure she was alright, he well knew even one strike from Jasper could probably end the girl.

"Alice! calm yourself... we need to do this thoroughly, we must think out every move here." He gestured towards Jasper. "He isn't being hostile right now.. so perhaps listening to him wouldn't hurt..?" he offered in but a whisper, trying to decide who's side he should stay on and who was right and just who was wrong.

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah...good point, good point." Suzuya mumbled to himself, he really was a dense person and couldn't keep his mind on track all of the time.

Never the less, The albino soon hopped off of the dresser and landed rather clumsily, swaying from side to side to make sure he stayed up right before Suzuya resorted to following after Koizumi, sidestepping past the creepy newcomer, though not before pulling down on his eyelid and making a weird face at Sendo to let them know he wasn't fond of them.

"My bad, my bad~ I think we've gotten off on the wrong foot...ah, I'm Suzuya Juuzou, who are you?" The stitched boy offered with a fake smile, extending his hand out to the girl whom he didn't exactly properly get introduced to. 

Although in truth Suzuya just wanted to lure the photographer away from sight.

_(Daniel is like a drone and like has barely any personality of his own so sorry for his lame responses pff xD )_​


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Jasper laughed. "Everyone _needs_ to win this game. They want to salvage what little of their lives they have left. I understand as much." Jasper smiled. "Do keep that girl away from me. It would take no effort for me to end her life. Now, can we continue our little talk, Daniel?"

Alice mumbled, "Sorry. I thought... nevermind." She looked up and between the two men. "Carry on with the discussion then... I'll listen." Alice was angry. She didn't want to talk all politely. She wanted to strike and kill that man already. The way he was talking to Daniel wasn't right at all. He was very condescending and seemed to have a superiority complex. People like that shouldn't be allowed to live.


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"I'm Koizumi Mahiru.. now, leave me alone please. I don't want to have to get violent,"  Mahiru said, rather annoyed, walking a little faster to get away from him. Why was he following her? At times like this, her friend Owari would've been helpful, even if she was arrogant at times.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Daniel :.*

Daniel sighed, turning to Alice to beg her pardon for at least a few seconds. 
"Can I...try to discuss this matter with Jasper for just one second? we can continue with our plans after I've heard what he has to say." After he told the girl this, Daniel went to face Jasper once more, quirking an eyebrow at the weird new mask Jasper was sporting.

"I'm ready to talk, Jasper... but why are you wearing such a mask? I've never seen it before.." he asked rather curiously, not sure what to think of the new look on his old _friend._

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Hah... get violent? get violent..do you really want to?" Suzuya giggled, though childish his tone was still threatening.

Not to mention the way Suzuya was acting was actually starting to seem a little eerie if you began to notice how he was also herding the girl away from people, The albino knew she didn't like him, so following her only made her walk faster to get away from him which also isolated her from the guest rooms, from other people. 

Once he was sure they were at a far enough distance, Suzuya suddenly grabbed Koizumi by the shoulders and shoved her against one of the hallway walls, a huge grin suddenly appearing on his lips as he did so. "You should know better than to be rude to others.." He cooed laced with malice, releasing the girl's shoulders and wrapping his arms around her neck to keep her in place before she could run off in in the time it took him to let go.

Suzuya slowly placed his lips against the girl's ear and began to suck, the pain this caused would probably be quite excruciating as the Albino was trying to literally vacuum out her eardrum, he sucked until the soft skin around the eardrum tore and ripped, suddenly a loud_ pop_ was heard as he released the girl, a small bloody ball of flesh fell to the floor as he wiped his mouth with his sleeve, blood fresh on the cloth as he let out a disgusted mumble. "Ew.. you're not sweet at all."





​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I hastily wiped away my tears. "I-I'm sorry... It's just... What you just did... It's just I haven't been touched like that in so long..." I murmured, gently leaning into him. "For the past 10 years, all I've felt inside is greif and sadness... But you changed that..." I added, tightly hugging him. 

"M-master Charles!" I quickly stepped away from Philip, but slid my hand into his. "I'm not flirting. I was simply trying out a new method of tricking my victims into a false sence." I replied, keeping my face emotionless as I stared at Charles. Reaching down, I took out my blunderbuss, resting it on Philip's stomach again. I moved my hand up, tightly gripping his upper arm. "When I shot, don't scream, don't blink, don't move. Just play dead." I whispered to him as Charles came near. "If you don't believe me, then I'll just kill him right now, master." I stated, moving the gun around his stomach in a circle, a grin forming on my lips.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Alice faked a smile and lied, "Oh, sure. I'm fine with that. Just be quick."

Jasper smirked. "I was wondering if you'd even notice. I thought I'd try something new. See how it works out for me. So far, it's kind of interesting. Although, I could find a much better mask than this simple thing." Jasper laughed. "I still remember the day Charles gave it to me. It feels like it was just yesterday."


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

A sharp scream rose from the girl's throat, quickly collapsing and grasping her ear, yelling and crying in pain. Koizumi's terror was apparent when she figured out she couldn't hear out of her right ear anymore. A pool of blood began to form on her spot on the ground. She looked up at the boy in horror, wincing. There were no words to describe the pain she felt, quickly passing out.

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda stood in silence a while, staring intently at the circuit box, making out what the words were on it. It's not like he had a flashlight or anything. While he looked at it, he wondered if this was really worth it - to kill someone. It was in fact worth it - it would mean everyone else who's afraid of being murdered would have hope for the future and maybe they won't be killed. At least, there would be a lesser chance of being killed. As for being able to see.. well, he knew the first floor very well. He should be fine. Komaeda eventually found the switch for the laundry room, and decided he'll switch all of the lights off in the first floor - and he flicked them off with a quiet click.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> [Um... We only accept new characters through private messaging Lolipup, not by posting it directly on the roleplay. We like to keep it "clean" if you know what I mean. Also, it doesn't follow the format of our sign up sheet on page 1. And if it's not to much trouble, please take a look at preexisting character sheets for reference as to see how long it should be. This is a very serious roleplay, and we like serious roleplayers. But if you could read the first post on this thread, that would be great.]



Clean? I called her clueless e_e
Also that was kinda mean


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

Philip smiled, and when he spoke again it was full of genuine concern and kindness. "If you want.. you don't have to live like this anymore, you can come stay with me if you have nowhere else to go, but I don't think this environment is suited for a nice kind girl like you." he offered, gently stroking the girl's cheek before the voice rang out and put the man on alert once more, he turned to face the owner of said voice.

Charles came into view now, filled to the brim with anger as he came closer and closer to the duo, even as Teela put a gun to Philip's chest, Charles was old and wise enough to know a crush, or even flirting when he saw it, and so he roughly ripped the blunderbuss out of Teela's weak hands, and threw it to the side, before the man thrashed his arm forward and gripped Teela by the hair, all too suddenly shoving her aside as he stared Philip down.

"Coming into my mansion uninvited.. and then you have the _nerve_ to flirt with one of my trained killers? putting fancy stories of running away into her head..?" Charles muttered, his anger only building as he took hold of the front of Philip's shirt, in return the teacher's eyes filled with fear for the first time since he had entered this mansion. 
"I'll show you exactly what I do with _cattle_.. mister Philip." Charles made sure to spit into the other's face, glaring daggers at him, and just then.

_The lights went off_.

*.: Daniel :.*

Daniel was feeling a little fidgety, it wasn't so often that Jasper tried new things, but perhaps this was a welcomed change. "Jasper.. it doesn't suit you." he tried to sound kind, a bitter joke for his old friend.

"However, do you intend to stop me, Jasper? do you intend to stop me and Alice from killing Charles?" he frowned as he asked the question, but he knew he had to, this would decide if he actually had to fight his old friend or not, as much as he dreaded it.

Suddenly however, the lights flickered off without a moments notice, and Daniel let out a gasp of shock.

*.: Suzuya :.*

With a grin Suzuya laced his fingers together, intertwining them as he watched Koizumi scream and wail in pain like that. 

"Does it hurt, does it really hurt? hang in there! hang in there~" Suzuya giggled, watching with amusement as the girl fell to the floor and he couldn't help but crouch beside her, the albino giggling even more as his face twisted into an eerie smile before she passed out. 

"Please don't think ill of me~" The stitched boy chimed, slowly pulling himself to his feet as he examined the unconscious form of Koizumi, he was about to think on what to do with her, yet the albino suddenly remembered that Komaeda was probably still asleep, and decided that he would much like to check up on the other, so with a spin of his heel, Suzuya began to hum merrily and walk in a rather childish military strut down the now quiet hallways, leaving Koizumi out cold in her own pool of blood against the oak wood floor.

Soon enough, the stitched boy made it back to his guest room and slipped inside, growing a little confused as Suzuya got sight of no Komaeda, yet his jacket was left there, so the Albino gingerly put the jacket on, stretching out his arms and checking himself out in the mirror with that same eerie smile on his lips. 
"Ah, looks good, looks good~!" he chimed, closing his eyes as he thought for a minute, before adding. "I should return this, Komaeda-san is probably cold, huh, huh?"


​


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

"Oh? It doesn't?" Jasper took the mask off his face and threw it to the ground. "I suppose I'm too dashing to wear such a thing." Jasper thought for a moment. He said to himself, "Do I intend to stop you?" He stared into the other's eyes, or where he assumed his eyes would be because of his ghastly mask in the way. "Well, I hope I'll be able to convince you what you're doing is wrong. However, if it comes to it, I'm not afraid to fight you." Then suddenly, the lights went out. Jasper smirked. "Ah, what a wonderful turn of events. I've been in the dark enough times to be able to see just as well as a cat. Have you decided what your next move will be, Daniel?"

Alice blinked a few times when the lights went out. It was so dark that she could barely make out anything. She started to panic as she called out, "What happened? Who turned out the lights?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I landed hard on the ground, my head slamming into the wooden floor. I opened my eyes, seeing stars even though the room was pitch black. I put my hand to my forehead where a large cut had formed, blood streaming out of it. "M-master C-Charles... P-please don't hurt him... Harm me instead..." I sobbed, managing to crawl back over to him. "Please! Please stop!" I screamed, clawing at his pants. "Let him go!"


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah.. who do we have here?"  Komaeda asked, after having walked over here. He cocked his head to the side as he felt a person's figure in the darkness, tracing the blade in his hand first and then thrusting it forward into the person's abdomen. He soon realized it was a girl's - instead of a horrified expression, his mouth formed into a pleasured grin. "Oh.. did I kill the wrong person? My bad, my bad,"  the tall boy chuckled in an innocent tone, feeling a thick liquid trickle down the blade. "Disgusting. She dirtied my knife.. It takes terrible effort to wash and clean it,"  he spoke in an appalled tone, looking up, and noticing a third silhouette in the room.

 "Who's next?"  he smiled kindly, squinting to make out just who it was was accompanying him.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Alice felt a blade puncture her stomach and blood came rushing out of her mouth as she fell backwards dead.

Jasper smirked, watching Alice die. He addressed the new person in the room, "I am in here as well. Might I ask who you might be?"


----------



## Taka (Mar 15, 2015)

Sendo Senkusha ~

Sendo stood for a moment, mulling things over before hearing a blood-curtling scream echo throughout the mansion. He recognized the voice of the girl he had just spoken to and rushed down the hall to see what had happened. Even he was surprised to find the young lady in the state Suzuya had left her in. "What a sick little demon!" he called out in disgust, hoping Suzaya would hear him, "Killing is an art, why would you taint it so?!" He stared at the girl, trying to think what to do with her. Sendo's heart couldn't bear to see a woman like this--not to mention that if he killed her now, it wouldn't be completely _his_ work. He picked the girl up gently and carried her with swiftness, off to room where he knew there was a hidden a first-aid kit and locked the door behind him after setting her down on a couch.

Sendo wasted no time grabbing everything he needed to fix up the girl's ear so it would stop bleeding, vowing to murder this despicable albino child for tainting his target.


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Did I not introduce myself? Well, I'm Nagito Komaeda. My sincerest apologies for not doing so,"  Komaeda bowed his head a little.  "Ah, she's landed on me. She's going to stain my clothes at this rate,"  he frowned, kicking the girl slightly in an effort to get the blood off of him.  "Oh, did you want me to kill you too?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

"Nice to meet you. I'm Jasper, one of the other killers in this little game." Jasper laughed at Komaeda's disgust. He answered, "I'll pass. I'd rather kill than die myself."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

"ugh! u-unhand me, unhand me this instant! " Philip screeched, gripping and trying to dig into Charles knuckles just as hard as Charles held onto Philip's shirt, trying to claw the man to get him off. yet it was all for naught and to no avail, this man that faced Philip was like the devil himself, and all too soon Philip knew that his fate had forsaken him.

"d-don't cry..Teela, run!! run and get the police, I'll be fine!" he cried out to the girl, suddenly gasping and losing his balance as Charles tugged him hard to the left, then the right, like a rag doll of sorts.

"She won't listen to you, and I won't listen to her.." Charles mocked, glaring down at Teela. "listen to your master and just watch, watch as I take the life of this man, you know better than to fall in love with Cattle.. so let this be an example!" Charles threatened, and with a rough push, he began to lead Philip further away into the darkness, knowing fully well that there would be no way follow Charles like this.

_"Let this be an example.."  _ The old man angrily muttered once more, and as he left with the teacher. the only thing on his mind was execution, he was going to his favorite cellar to do just that, and perhaps make a film to show the others this example.

*.: Daniel :.*

The masked man couldn't believe the horrifying sight before him, not that he could make out much due to his horrible eyesight but he didn't need to, he heard everything and could make out what was going on around him, what he lacked in sight he made up for with earing. 

"A-alice!! Alice!" he shrieked, feeling around for the girl until he finally rushed to the spot she had fallen, trying to shake her, trying to wake her up anyway he could..

Before he stopped, he realized his efforts were meaningless, her pulse was gone and he should of realized it sooner. "Jasper! was  this your doing?! did you plan this with...with this fiend?" he grimaced, his anger getting to a unbelievable high as he glared daggers through the darkness, he couldn't see anything, but he could surely feel the blood trickling down his fingertips as he held the girl close.

He knew full well what it meant to be a killer, he knew what it meant to be a drone that only took orders, but for once it was time that he took his own orders, and feeling the weight in his arms grow heavy and cold, Daniel scowled as his mind made everything up, he was going to kill Komaeda, and Jasper, and Charles, and end this whole game, or at least die trying, with this mind he gently set Alice down.

Then, concentrating on the voice, it took less than a second before Daniel lunged forward at Komaeda, aiming to slug the ultimate luckster In the face.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino hummed as he spun and turned in front of a long mirror inside his guest room, admiring how well he looked in Komaeda's oversized jacket. 

"I should go find him, I should~" he repeated to himself as he started to trot out of said guest room, continuing to hum merrily as he skipped and hopped over to the staircase, although he did gaze down the hall where he left Koizumi, wondering if she would come find and scold him later for leaving her like that, he absently wondered if he should finish her off but decided against it, Komaeda was more important.

So just like that he started to descend into the lower level of the mansion, however his happy expression growing somewhat shocked the lower he went.

"Ah, why are the lights off, I wonder?" He curiously pondered out loud, but he didn't stop, the albino kept hopping one little hop at a time down the staircase, rather child like with wonder as he got drawn deeper into the darkness.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Oh, there's a pest here,"  Komaeda said irritably, holding the angry man's arm, and plunging the knife into his skin, then yanking it out after it stayed in his flesh, resulting in a splatter of blood. "There'd better be showers here--"  the boy stopped short when he heard Jasper's words. "You're.. a killer, too.."  Komaeda frowned, his eyes ice cold while he stared him down.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Jasper replied, "Yes, I am. And the man you just stabbed is a killer too. But he was one of the traitors. He was helping that young lady you just killed. I had told Daniel to kill Alice but he was so insistent on helping her to win this silly game. They were so confident they could kill me so I am glad you came to clean things up. I only hope I can repay the favor one day." Jasper grinned.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"No! Please!" I shreiked, pulling out a flash grenade. "Don't kill him! Please!" I sobbed, throwing the grenade in the direction they went. The room suddenly lit up, long enough for me to find my blunderbuss. Quickly grabbing it, I bolted after him, tears and blood streaming down my face. "M-master Charles! Please don't kill him!" I sobbed, finally making it to the cellar after falling quite a few times. My head was throbbing as I continued to see stars in my vision, making me dizzy. "Stop! Stop!" I yelled into the darkness, my screams echoing throughout the entire mansion.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

"Arghh!" Philip squirmed and grunted, trying to break free of the old man's grasp to no avail, it was shocking and frightening how strong Charles was for his age, and made Philip question weather or not he would make it out of this alive.

There was nothing Philip could do at this point, though his mind raced as soon as he saw the flash grenade, giving Teela a look of sorrow, he pitied the girl and didn't want her to see what would come if he couldn't free himself from Charles, and for a split second he could of sworn he saw a stitched doll walking down the staircase.

"Don't struggle, boy!" Charles warned, making sure to smack Philip's head against each step as he dragged the poor teacher down, blood starting to trickle from the back of Philip's skull.

Charles completely ignored Teela, simply dragging the teacher into the cellar, and to everyone's surprise it was redecorated. there were torture devices stocked to the brim down there, perhaps one of the butlers had revamped just this morning, shackles, chains, an iron maiden, oversized hammers and tools.

"Do you like it down here, Teela? I hope you do.. because we're about to shoot a little video, one to remind you and the other's why they shouldn't fall in love there with_ cattle_." Charles smirked as he continued to pull Philip, no longer by the shirt, he started to pull the man by the hair, ripping it out as he went along with his merry way, "Ah, there we go.." he purred, Charles there was a shiny new guillotine in particular Charles wasted no time in coming towards.

*.: Daniel :.*

Just as quickly as Daniel tried to strike the other killer, his eyes widened as he felt the cold steel thrust into his chest, resulting in Daniel coughing up blood within his gas mask, choking on it as he gripped the area the blade had come out of, he was bleeding all too fast to stop it.

"Y-you.." he grunted through the pain, eventually falling to his knees besides Alice's corpse, glaring as hard as he could towards the direction he heard komaeda's voice. "won't...get away.." he grumbled, wheezing as he tried to remain conscious in the struggle against his own life fading from him, but it was all for naught, as soon the masked man fell on his side. 

The last thing he would of liked to see would of been Alice's gaze, or to even confess to the girl how he felt, sadly Daniel wasn't granted either of those pleasures, it was too dark to make the girl out, and far too late to let her know he had felt all along, so the only thing he could do was reach for the girl that made him realize he could make his own decisions, yet he never did reach her, instead Daniel became motionless and stiff as his heart stopped beating, such a careless mistake cost him his life, it was pitiful at best.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya continued to hum and skip as he headed down the staircase, only pausing for a second as he heard someone scream from up above about a _little demon_, The albino simply giggled at the comment, wondering if it was somehow aimed at him. perhaps someone found koizumi?

"Ah, I only showed her a lesson.." Suzuya reassured himself, starting to feel the wall as he went along towards what he could only assume was the laundry room, he could hear a commotion down there and thought perhaps Komaeda might be among the ruckus, he started to recite a melody that he remembered his father hum about last year when they went to the zoo, quite pleased with himself.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I see.. I'm well aware that the two people I just killed were allies, but I didn't realize you were one, too.."  Komaeda spoke, eyes blank. "Would you care to die as well, then?"  he smiled, raising the bloodied knife again along with another that he picked up from the girl's clutches.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

"Stop! Charles, stop it! I'll do anything! Just don't kill him!" I shreiked, half blinded by the blood and stars in my eyes. I took out my "claw" and raked it down the arm holding Philip. I attempted to kick my master in his croch, my eyes flooded with fury and tears.


[Please let him live longer! ;-; ]


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Jasper laughed. "I'm not in any way associated with those two idiots. Now, why don't we try to get the lights back on and go see where the others are?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

Philip could pity the girl before him, she was struggling so much... the man himself was pitiful though, for letting himself wind up like this, struggling just as much if not more than the maid as he kicked and clawed.

"If fate..." He gulped, trying his hardest to recite his favorite quote from his favorite book, the author escaped him at the moment, "if fate frowns upon us, then we all shall perish.." The teacher mumbled incoherently, trying his hardest to stay awake and confident, but it was easier said than done, and he winced every minute he felt his hair being ripped and pulled like that.

However soon gasping as the air was knocked out of him, in mere minutes Charles had thrown him upon the Guillotine, Charles held Philip down as he strapped the teacher to the torture device.

"You little!-" Charles bit his tongue to stop himself from cursing, his arm was cut open and drizzled out blood, though it was a deep cut.. it wouldn't do too much to the man, he wouldn't go down so easily, and just as Teela went to kick him below, Charles gripped her heel tightly, twisting it hard enough to sprain the maid's leg before he pushed her back.

Charles gave her a warning expression as he spoke harshly. "If you defy me any logner, I will be forced to make it as painful as I can! do you want him to suffer...Teela? if not, be a good girl and watch as your master tells you to."

*.: Suzuya :.*

It didn't take the albino long until he could recognize Komaeda's voice, smiling as glee took over and he called "Komaeda-kun!~" waving the over sized sleeve that devoured his arm in the air, though no one could probably see it in this darkness.

"Ah, you are here, right? right?~ why is it so dark?" He quickly chimed, blinking a few times as he tried to adjust to the darkness, all the while coming closer as he felt the  wall to find his way to where he could hear the familiar white haired boy, along with a not so familiar laugh that made the Albino ponder who else could be there.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 15, 2015)

I screamed in pain as my leg was twisting. As I landed on the ground, I aimed my gun at Philip, appearing as if it was accidental. Letting my finger slip onto the trigger, I watched in horror as the bullet sailed through his side, but if one had skilled eyes, they could see that it just missed his organs, but broke through one of his ribs. "Philip!" I screamed, dragging myself over to him. I sliced the bonds holding him to the guillotine, tightly hugging his "dead" body. "Remember what I said about shooting you? Just play dead, my love..." I whispered into his ear. "H-he's d-dead... I killed him..." I lied, but my sobs were real. "H-he's dead..." I whimpered.


----------



## ethre (Mar 15, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"You're a killer too?"  Komaeda questioned, taking a step closer to the man, not paying attention to the fact that Suzuya calling out his name, bringing the knife to Jasper's throat. "You made a mistake telling me,"  he chuckled in a maniacal manner, the lights flickering on to reveal Komaeda's bloodied shirt, shoes and face.

Koizumi Mahiru

What.. what happened? All Mahiru could remember was a mysterious stitched boy and screaming in pain.. did someone heal her? Shouldn't she be dead? She didn't even know why she should be dead.. The girl opened her eyes and saw a blurry figure. All she could feel was pain in her right ear.. did she get migraines? She could hardly hear anything either.. what was happening?


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Jasper yawned and watched the man hold a knife to his throat. The lights flickered on revealing the bloodied appearance of the other guy. "You don't scare me. Now, if we're done here, I have some business to attend to myself." Jasper simply walked away from the man and exited the laundry room, walking casually down the hallway, headed for anywhere except that room. Some people were just too crazy. Jasper smirked. This game was finally getting interesting.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

Charles was shocked by Teela defying him once more, and raised his hand back to smack the girl upside the head, however he stopped short as he saw that the maid did the work she was told to, a eerie smirk finding it's way to his lips as he watched the girl kill the boy she had formed a crush on.

"Good work, Teela... now get him out of here, we have no use for Corpses... unless-" suddenly thinking of a rather pleasing idea, Charles headed over tot he little intercom system set along the cellar wall, holding down a button as he activated the speakers throughout the mansion. 

"Jasper! this Is Charles.. can you hear me over this old thing? hm, I suppose you can, It has occurred to me that the cattle don't understand their place... some are even lollygagging and _flirting _with one another." Charles spoke in disgust, wrinkling his nose as he continued. " I want you to decorate the dinning room, I am on my way there and would be quite pleased if you could do the _usual_. I have a very important announcement to make, and would will call the guests there soon."

All the while, Philip bit his tongue hard enough to draw blood, fighting to stay quiet as he could as the blood trickled from his head, his side, his vision was going blurry and he wasn't sure how much longer he could handle _playing dead_.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The lights flickered on and caused Suzuya to blink a couple times, readjusting to the lighting as he let out a "ohh!" noise, looking left from right until he spotted someone coming his way that he had never seen before.

"Ah, ah... who are you?" Suzuya curiously whispered towards Jasper, watching as the man walked down the hallway with such a calm and composed composition.

Never the less, once the albino caught sight of Komaeda, his eyes widened in shock and excitement, he was excited to see the other, yet confusion consumed him as he noticed the other was covered in blood, with a skip to his step Suzuya hurried over to the other. 
"Komaeda-san! why, why are you so dirty?" he questioned rather bluntly, cocking his head to the side.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

I managed to heave Philip onto my back as I made my way up the stairs, my sprained leg sending waves of agony throughout my body. "J-just a little bit longer... God, you're heavy..." I grunted in a whisper, bringing him into the guest room, locking the door behind me. I laid him down on the bed, pulling out an old fashioned bag, much like that of a doctor's. "I'm so sorry I had to do that. You would have died if I didn't." I murmured, pulling up his shirt to examine the wound. Taking out a small knife, I took out the bullet. I gently moved his broken bone back into place. "This is also going to hurt a bit..." I muttered, taking out a needle and thread. I quickly stitched up the hole, cleaning it with alcohol whipes. Taking some gauze from the bag, I wrapped up his stomach and head, completely ignoring my own wounds. My right eye had been sealed shut from my dried blood. "I don't have any pain killers..." I muttered, pulling out a tube connected to an IV. I stuck it into my arm, letting a pint of my O blood drip into it. I then put it in his arm, hoping to make up the blood he lost.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper sighed as he heard Charles come over the announcements. He wanted him to decorate the dining room once again. Although, Jasper was in a bit of a predicament. He needed some material in order to decorate but where he find something suitable? Jasper thought it over before he walked inside the music room to check on something.

(Jasper is not allowed to die btw.)


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda frowned, looking in the direction in which Jasper headed off to. He sighed playfully in defeat, focusing his attention on the boy who's just arrived. "Ah, these? It's blood - it splattered on me,"  Komaeda said in a disgusted tone, wiping off the excess blood on his arms and legs. "I see you're wearing my jacket,"  Komaeda commented, smiling as if what he'd just done never happened.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper picked up Mary's dead body from the ground and made his way to the dining room. He surveyed the room for something good to use but saw nothing. In the end, he took out his axe and lay Mary's body down on the exquisite dining table. Starting with her head, he cut her body down to thin slices, bit by bit, watching what little blood she had run across the table. He picked up her mop of a hair and folded it origami-style into several roses that he decorated around the thin slices. He wiped down his axe and smiled at the table's amazing appearance. It wasn't Jasper's best work but he tried because after all, he was one _hell_ of a butler.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

Once they were at a safe enough distance, the girl's room to be particular, Philip started to wheeze and choke on his own saliva, silently screaming as he muffled his own voice with his battered hand. "I-it hurts... oh god it hurts!" he cried out as silently as he could, though blood started to trickle from his tongue, he had recently bit into the thing after all.

"It harts-... hars-" His silent screams became even more muffled as the blood began to fill his mouth. leaning over the edge of the bed to barf up what was left of his dinner he had the night before, making sure not to get Teela's dress dirty as he did so.

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah, ah, why did it splatter on you though?" Suzuya had a rather puzzled expression as he scurried other to the white haired boy, though at acknowledgement of the other's jacket, the albino couldn't help but grin and flap his arms like a child might when they impersonated a bird. 

"Oh, so you noticed!" Suzuya chimed, spinning in his spot to show off the jacket in particular, he was quite proud that he brought it back to Komaeda. "I brought it for you! though uhm...." Cocking his head once more, the albino was itching to ask, so he thought he might as well do it now. 

"Why... are there so much bodies over here? and why are you covered in blood?" As he questioned the other, The stitched boy reached out and caressed a spot of Komaeda's shirt that was covered with the red liquid, swirling his finger in it before the albino brought his finger closer to his mouth, and licked the liquid to confirm that it was blood.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry! I'm sorry!" I whimpered. I quickly dumped the contents of the bag onto the bed, eventually finding a bottle of painkillers. "H-here..." I sobbed, pouring the pills into his mouth. There was only enough painkillers for one person. "A-are you okay? Y-your mouth is bleeding!" I added in an alarmed voice. "It's safe to be as loud as you want in here. The walls and door are really thick..."


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"No, no, it looks good on you! You could wear it for now,"  Komaeda smiled, then processing the boy's next question which caused him to form a big grin on his face, then started laughing loudly and looked at Suzuya.

"Wouldn't it.. make sense if someone wanted to get rid of the killers to make room for hope? To make an absolute hope that would conquer any amount of despair? Of course it wouldn't - it's coming from hopeless trash like me. I can't do anything to help other than this.. to make a pathway for you innocents to find that hope. There are people born with a purpose, and there are those who are like me - who are born useless, like how a penguin will never fly, no matter how hard they try. I can't just sit on the sidelines and watch - I have to kill someone in order to let you all survive! All I can do is support you all who are born with talent. I want to help as much as I can, even if it means ending someone's - anyone's life."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

After vomiting, Philip took down the pain pills in a big gulp. pulling some of the sheet of the bed, he ripped it off and stuffed it in his mouth to try to stop the bleeding, and wah~la~ it worked, at least for now.

The teacher sighed through the muffled sheet, before he gently reached out for Teela, trying to let her know that he would be okay, yet he winced as he did so, he payed it no mind, he wanted the maid to calm down, he would be alright, little did the maid know that Philip had been through worse than this before. 

*.: Suzuya :.*

"It-  it looks good...?" Suzuya trailed off, a pink hue colouring his cheeks for a split second before he shook his head to clear the thoughts.

Though the next thing he saw sure confused the albino even more, it looked like Komaeda was going mad and honestly, Suzuya wasn't so sure how to handle that.

So Suzuya looked on with a puzzled expression, gulping a little bit as he braced himself for Komaeda's speech to finish, his eyes going wide as a deer might in headlights as he wasn't sure how to respond to the situation.

"Komaeda-san..?" He asked carefully, not really wanting to provoke the boy as he slowly started coming forward.

"I don't really think you're trash.. don't you think trash is stuff you find on the ground? besides uh...besides?" Suzuya trailed off, yet decided to do what his instincts told him as his legs took the stitched boy even closer to Komaeda, for some reason he couldn't stop himself from going to the other.

the Albino was being cautious as he added. "Ah, please stop talking so crazy, like, like if you believe in hope or whatever... that's fine, I'll support it, kay?" as he spoke those words, they were laced with confusion and an emotion Suzuya never really felt often at all, he actually felt concerned for the other and that only puzzled him more, soon The stitched boy wrapped his arms around the other before he really knew what he was doing or why, softly burying his face into Komaeda's blood stained shirt. 

"Komaeda... I don't really mind what you do, but uh..erhm....I have an important question, can you answer it?" the albino mumbled into the other's shirt, trying not to mind the scent of iron and the sight of the dead bodies, he only had one thing on his mind, and that was the concern that felt so alien to him, and the question that the albino knew he should ask.

"Besides, penguin can fly, if you throw it.. " The albino mumbled with a giggle as it was just a passing thought, though he couldn't help but imagine when he was at the zoo, he remembered how he jumped into the penguin habitat and Shinohara had to wrestle him out so he didn't take one home with them.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

The tall boy smiled, gladly returning the other's embrace. Those words.. they could be used in a sentence? A.. sentence directed towards him, a lowly human being? He had no idea how to react - the last time he's had contact with someone else like this was when his parents were still alive.. and that was around 13 years ago. He didn't say anything for a while, mulling over his feelings for a moment in a comfortable silence. 

He pulled away reluctantly to ask about Suzuya's question, looking at him. "What is it?"  he questioned, looking down at his bloodied shirt. _"My, my, this shirt is dirty.."_ he thought, but not doing anything yet.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

As scheduled the mansion's master made his way to the dinning area, perhaps arriving a little too early as he surveyed the room.

"Jasper.. you've out done yourself, really you have, but is this really all the victims that we've obtained?" he asked with a scowl, honestly a little scared that his face would wrinkle from all of the stress he had encountered today, first a lovesick fool, then more than half of the cattle still being alive, and now, now even Jasper had done a half way job of decorating the dinning room, his favorite killer never disappointed him however, so he had had hopes that Jasper had a good excuse or wasn't done yet.

"Well, Jasper?" Charles waited for a response from his not only his favorite killer, but also his favorite butler.

*.: Suzuya :.*

It was awkwardly nice to be held like that, and to be quite honest Suzuya liked the feeling a little more than he would of imagined, it felt safe in the other's arms, warm, and most of all strong, the albino himself had quite a slender frame, so it was easy to melt into the embrace, though the more he thought about it, the hotter his face became, so he tried to keep his mind turned off for the most part.

"Ah uhm..." Being lost in thought the albino had completely forgotten about his question, and he gulped when he remembered exactly what he wanted to ask, and as he tried to ask the question in particular, he felt that the words got caught in throat when he gazed at the taller boy, feeling uncomfortable as he tried to look in any other direction. 
"It's uhm... well.." he muttered, before Suzuya started to fiddle with his bangs by his thirteenth clips shyly, this was honestly the only time Suzuya could remember that he was genuinely scared. 

The stitched boy was fidgeting and looking rather embarrassed, taking quite a bit before he finally paused in his actions, inhaled a deep breath, and suddenly blurted out. "Will you be my important person?"​


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper answered back confidently, or as confidently as he could under Charles's scrutinizing gaze, "There are two more bodies that I am aware of in one of the rooms but there are some others hiding in there, including one of the killers who has gone mad. I'd prefer not to fight someone on our side so I was planning to wait until they left the room in question before I was to retrieve the bodies."


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Hm? Important person? Sure, we can be close friends. I recall you saying we weren't friends though - ah, well at least I don't have to worry about that anymore,"  Komaeda smiled at the boy. He decided he needed to wash his clothes, so he pulled his shirt over his head and dropped it into the washer. "Ah, I think it's about time to go to sleep for real now. Sorry if I worried you earlier when I left,"  Komaeda grinned sheepishly, walking out of the laundry room. He decided he'll get his shirt in the morning.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Ah, just as he expected Jasper had something or another up his sleeve, this pleased Charles and he grinned in turn. "Good.. I expected nothing less of you, my boy." He would of given Jasper a hug, but Charles wasn't a hug kind of person, and so he just reached out his hand for a handshake. 

"I think of you as one of my own, you know, you're always so.. _creative_ with your decorating, and I just admire how you destroy all signs of hope in your victims before you murder them, it's splendid really." Charles praised the man, feeling nothing but respect for his greatest killer.

*.: Suzuya :.*

"No I!-" Suzuya nearly bit his lip, tumbling a little as he watched in awe as the other threw his shirt into the washer, though now wasn't the time to be worrying about such things, and he continued where left off, rather determined and pouting a little bit as a kid might do. 

"I love you, I love you.. so..uhm" the Albino was desperate for an answer, gulping as he took ahold of Komaeda's hand as they walked, looking up at the taller boy as he rephrased his question hoping Komaeda would understand. 
"Can I.. be yours? will you be my boyfriend?" Suzuya asked shyly, this time not turning his gaze from Komaeda as he stared up at him curiously, a pink hue covering his cheeks the longer he looked, surely if he didn't get an answer, the stitched boy might turn into a legitimate tomato.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper shook the man's hand, feeling a bit proud at receiving all this praise. It really did make the job worth it to know you were the best. Jasper replied, "Thank you, sir. I'm sure you are aware of the young girl named Alice. Daniel claimed that she came here to avenge her parents' death." Jasper laughed. "It's quite silly, don't you think?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda was about to proceed to climb up the stairs, yawning as he went until the little albino grabbed hold of his wrist, now giving the other his full attention. He seemed rather frantic to get an answer - it was strange how committed he was to wanting to befriend scum like him. The taller boy kept going up the stairs as he let Suzuya talk, knowing it was probably something trivial like if he could grab him a piece of candy. Of course, he was still going to listen to the albino's request no matter how pointless it might be.

At hearing Suzuya's statement though, the taller boy nearly tripped and fell down the spiraling staircase from the shock, having to stick out his arms to balance himself. Did.. did he hear him right? He said something about love.. and.. no, it's unthinkable that he would have directed it at him. Perhaps he was reciting something he'd say to his father he talked so much about - it would make more sense. He didn't look at the albino because of terrible thoughts drifting around his head he should never think about - or even dare to dream because he knew it would never happen, and as a result, he'd ended up quite flustered. Nobody loved him, he wasn't worthy to be loved, it was probably a mistake or Suzuya just said the wrong thing. Everyone who he did care for left or had their lives taken.

His theory was soon proven wrong, however - in the next few moments of Komaeda thinking to himself, Suzuya said something beyond his wildest dreams. He had requested him - _him_ to be his boyfriend. He felt his right eye grow watery after he stopped looking so surprised and promptly wiped at it with his thumb. It felt so nice hearing that word.. to be his. It felt nice to know someone liked him enough to ask him something like that, something he's never been asked before. If someone were to go through so much effort and liked him enough to request of him to be his lover, he wasn't going to deny it - he would wholeheartedly accept, despite the fact he was afraid to get closer to people. He didn't want to lose anyone else, and Suzuya.. he had to admit, he enjoyed every moment he had with him. And him, of all people confessing to him was probably the best thing that's happened to him in 11 years. 

Even if this relationship ever turned out to be fake, a farce - he would be happy simply because someone was able to say that to him. So, after putting all these things in consideration, he flashed a genuine smile to the boy: "Of course, Suzuya. I'll be your boyfriend,"  the boy smiled, obviously happy from the situation and looking down at the ground with a smile as he helped the other up the stairs.

Sunrise​
(( Timeskip ~! ))


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles shook Jasper's hand with pride, he was right to put his trust in this killer, and was always pleasantly surprised with his work, at least something turned up right this day, as everything seemed to be turning upside down, Jasper was always around to make things right for the old man.

However, soon his pride turned to curiosity, as That name sparked a memory in Charles' mind, and he couldn't help but to inquire further. "Which Alice?.. do you remember her last name? I've dealt with quite a few of them, so it's hard to pick the right face." Charles offered, quirking an eyebrow as he thought on the name itself to see if any particular profiles would pop up in his head.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya looked like he had been shot as his hand slipped from Komaeda's own, the stitched boy's eyes went wide and his mouth went agape, hoping that he had heard the other right, the boy began to slowly way left to right as he registered the words, Komaeda had accepted the proposal and all too soon the Albino let out a "woohoo!~" of glee as the now excited Albino raced up the stairs after the other, feeling quite proud of himself and like he won a game of sorts.

"You mean it, you mean it?" he questioned again, and again, rather repeatedly until he was certain of what he heard, and once Suzuya was, he couldn't help the big smile gracing his features, a hop to his step as he scurried after the other into the guest room, the albino was cautious however, and remembered to lock the door after going in.

"You meant it, you meant it!" he squealed a little, quickly hopping onto the bed.

The Albino giggled and celebrated in his own eccentric way, cuddling up to the other like one would a plushie and hugging Komaeda's arm tight, he wasn't sure why, but the acceptance made him feel quite excitable, and he was ecstatic just thinking about the other not scolding him and actually accepting him like this. 

Although, the boy wasn't so bright, and didn't think twice about the earlier scene he had witnessed, of which Komaeda committed _Murder,_ something the stitched boy should of been more aware of at this point, however with how blissful Suzuya was, the boy couldn't bring himself to care as he cuddled up and closed his eyes tight, deciding it would be better just to go to sleep for now, and worry about the other things tomorrow. 

*-TIMESKIP~*
_~After a long night of death and sorrow, the birds chimed from the outside world that the guests could never escape to, and the warmth promised a bright, sunny day, signifying it was Morning~_

_(eep so cute! / This is my last post for the night, sweet dreams everyone~! <3 )_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

I hesitantly cupped his cheek with my hand, staring at him with one eye, the other still sealed shut with my blood. "I'm really sorry you had to experience that... Charles can be a bit... rough from time to time..." Saying this, I managed a weak smile. "I guess I should tell you about the 'game'..." I muttered. "Every year or two, Charles and his wife, who he had killed, throw these death games for their own amusement. They pick people who can easily be forgotten and won't be missed by loved ones. If they have any that is..." I stared down at the ground as I continued. "There's also the killers, who hunt the 'cattle' to add to the excitement of the game. We're suppose to target our prey and kill them. But we also have to impress him with the kills..."


----------



## Taka (Mar 16, 2015)

*Seno Senkusha ~*

Sendo rubbed his forehead with fatigue, removing his hat with his other hand and leaning back against the wall with a sigh. He hadn't slept at all, he had only thought about the events of the night before. In all his days as a killer, never had he grown such a hatred for one kid. Then again, no one had ever interfered with his work like this. Such a horrid set manners that strange stitched boy had! If he had his way, this poor young lady would have died painlessly in his arms; she would be free from the terrors of this world. But now, she was tainted by the sloppy handiwork of an albino demon. Perhaps he could salvage this game, though. He could properly free this woman if he first erased the existence of that boy, then put the poor girl out of her misery. Yes, that was the only way. But that child needed to go, if not for his revengeful thirst, then for the young lady that lay before him.

He looked up from his spot on the floor, taking in the painful look on her still unconscious face. Her head was bandaged across the forehead and around to cover her ear, which had long since stopped bleeding. Surely the pain would remain for a long time, however. Sendo felt sorry, not for himself, but for this girl. How he wished to free her right here, right now! But, it simply wasn't possible. Not yet.

"How are you feeling?" he asked, seeing that she was waking up.


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Where am I..?"  Koizumi asked in a daze, trying to force herself to get up. "Who're you? Do you know what happened?"  she questioned, wincing as her finger touched the bandage on her ear. Who was thisguy again? She'd recognized him, but she couldn't recall what his name was. "Why're you helping me?"  she asked weakly, feeling as if she might pass out again.


----------



## Taka (Mar 16, 2015)

Sendo stood up and brushed off his coat before sliding a chair over to Koizumi's side. He took a seat as he began to answer the girl's questions. "You're in a back room, away from the other killers. As for me, I'm Sendo Senkusha. I brought you here after that strange stitched-up boy attacked you and I'm helping you so I can get revenge." He paused for a moment, realizing that probably didn't make much sense. "You see, _I_ was going to kill you. It would be painless, peaceful even...! But how can I do it when you are like this? No, I can't kill you now. That child has to go first; and then we must wait for you to heal! After that, I can free you from this miserable life that holds you back!" 

He didn't think twice whether or not he was saying something disturbing and he never even considered whether she wanted to live, herself. He'd always just assumed that people in pain must have a deep desire to die.


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Wait, what? Hold on here, did you say you were going to kill me? Why are you nursing me to health if you want to kill me?"  Koizumi asked, standing up abruptly. "I don't think I understand - how is helping me taking revenge on him? You're just gonna kill me when you're done?"  she asked, still a little weak, but prepared to run if she needed to.


----------



## Taka (Mar 16, 2015)

*Sendo Snekusha ~*

Sendo stood up quickly. "If I didn't help you, you would have bled out and died by his hands. But that doesn't matter right now, what matters is that he is still out there; and thirsting for _your_ blood." he said, urging her to sit down. "I wouldn't expect you to understand, but you need to rest now, so don't worry. I won't let anyone hurt you."

Several things ran through his mind after the girl stood up and spoke; it made him reconsider everything. Her words were sincere, he could feel it--she truly wished to live... and in an instant, his hope to free her had quickly transformed into a need to protect her life. Defeated by his own emotions, he slumped back into his chair to think, habitually putting his hat on his head and sliding it downward; the rim shading his eyes. What was this? He'd never felt this way about any of his victims before...! Why did the charity he did for the others feel like such a crime to him now?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Philip :.*

Philip relaxed into the soft touch, and let his mind process everything he was hearing, seeing as he couldn't talk that well yet, he merely shook his head to let Teela know that he understood her efforts perfectly.

And after about ten to twenty minutes of letting the cloth soak up the blood in his mouth, he spit out the sheet and tried his hand at speaking once more. "Teela..." he choked a little, and put a hand over his mouth not to be rude, it was kind of silly that he thought of manners even at a time like this.

"I have to go.. I need to report this to the authorities, if I can manage that then... I can free you from this.. this place," He paused, taking a moment to actually breath, and he exhaled as  he continued to speak, he knew he needed to. "I can make this stop.. I'm sure no one has ever been allowed to escape before, and you have the key to the front door, do you not?.." He slowly questioned, making sure not to speak too fast as it would hurt his tongue too much. 

"If you can help me.. I promise to free you, I promise I will come back for you, milady." He managed a small smile after offering this, closing his eyes to let them rest.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Hours had went by as the Albino was all over the bed, sometimes his foot would wind up on Komaeda's face, and sometimes Suzuya would be hanging off the bed snoring, but all in all he was mostly found cuddling the other's arm and resting his head against the sleeve of said arm.

However, soon it was late enough into the evening that the Albino let out a big yawn, stretching out his legs as he felt his body begin to awake, "Ah, it's morning?-"-cutting him off midway, another decent sized yawn escaped him.

Sleepily inspecting his surroundings the albino could make out two matching mahogany dressers, a long mirror resting in the corner of the room, a fancy blue and gold styled carpet underneath the bed he currently was laying on, and a fresh bowl of candy sitting upon a refined nightstand beside said bed. 

Ah, Suzuya remembered that he had went to bed with Komaeda last night..

Almost instantly, The albino turned his attention to the bundled up ultimate luckster, gingerly reaching out to poke his cheek. 

"Ah.. Komaeda-san.." he mumbled, a huge smile starting to spread onto his lips as he got the perfect idea on how to wake up the other.

Suzuya crawled to where his face was hovering just over Komaeda's own, and he held his weight with his left hand, and started to tug on his own face with his right, making a lot of silly and weird faces to maybe try to make the other laugh or get spooked when they woke up, tugging on his lips, and eyes and cheeks to make the most classic and unique funny faces he could think of. 

"Komaeda, Wake up, wake up desu~" he cooed, trying not to giggle and failing rather miserably, he couldn't help but giggle at his own eccentric mannerisms.  
​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 16, 2015)

*Timmy:*
Hunger is what had risen Timmy from his hiding place. He didn't know how long it'd been since he last ate. Granted, that had happened before. But this time he had a well stocked kitchen to make use of. He could be sure most of the premade food was poisoned, but if he cooked something himself surely it would be alright? Then again, that would mean spending more time in one spot. He adjusted the knife in his hand. He could handle one person. Hopefully.

(also is anyone in the kitchen? I lost track of where everyone was at some point ;n; )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

I pondered on his offer to a few minutes, taking a corner of the sheet in attempts to wipe the blood from my face. "It won't work. Charles has people working for him among the authoritys. Besides, when he moved here, Charles befriended the police. There's no way they would believe you. They might even send you to an Asylum, thinking you're insane. I wouldn't want that to happen to you. And you're in no condition to go anywhere..." I murmured, finally getting the blood out of my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper thought for a moment, trying to remember what he had read in her notebook. Finally, a name came to find. Jasper confidently replied, "I do believe her name was Alice Bell. Does it ring a _bell_?" Jasper laughed at his own joke as he allowed his muscles to relax a bit from all the tension in the air.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Finally it clicked, and with that Charles snapped his index finger to indicate he figured out the mystery. 
"Ah! It does ring quite the _bell_, you fool." Charles scoffed, yet he couldn't help but chuckle at such a lame joke, and he gestured for Jasper to follow him as he made his way towards the dinning table, waiting by one of the chairs as he expected Jasper to pull it out for him.

"Her parents were here before, it was long ago when I was a little younger than I am now.. they did try their hardest to escape, but as you well know, no one ever wins this game." The man teased, a mischievous glint in his eyes.

"

*.: Philip :.*

"Ah... but so do I, I'm a renowned teacher of these parts, and I've helped the authorities solve many cases, not to mention one of my buddies works for the higher ups." Philip reassured the maid, smiling as he put his hand out to the girl. 

"Can you... help me up? I know it might seem futile, but I would like you to trust me on this.. please, you need to help me recover so I can get out of here and then.." Pausing for a minute, he exhaled once more, the teacher wasn't aware of jut how badly he hurt, but it would all be meaningless if he couldn't save the poor souls in this mansion, including the innocent maid. or.. _whom he thought to be innocent_.

"If you help me recover, I want you to trust that I can save you.. and everyone, I am not a mad man and will not be mistaken for one, that I assure." he winked towards the maid, letting her know just how much confidence he had in this plan.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper followed Charles and pulled out one of the chairs for him before pulling one out for himself and sitting down. Jasper thought aloud, "Oh? So a second generation cattle, eh? What a special little girl she turned out to be." Jasper laughed. "She even manipulated one of our own to help her with her cause. How pathetic."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

I turned to him, my bangs shading my eyes as an evil looking grin appeared, the large cut on my face making me look even more menacing. "Oh... You aren't going anywhere... If you even try to in the stare you're in, I will literary chain you to this bed." I giggled. "And even if you do manage to get help and I'm free of this place, I'll probably be interigated. And we both know I couldn't manage a decent lie, even if my life depended on it. I trust you completely, but if I was marked as insane, and sent off to an isolation room in a straitjacket, what would you do then? If I'm lucky though, they might not even do anything. I don't exist. I have no files, no records. People think I'm dead." I muttered the last part, my grin turning to a frown.


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"How am I supposed to trust you?"  Koizumi asked cautiously, easing herself down. He just admitted he was about to kill her.. and she was expected to trust him to protect her? Ridiculous - it was the worst lying she's ever witnessed, but she'll play along for now and see what he'll do next.

 Nagito Komaeda

"No.. stop it,"  Komaeda mumbled in his sleep when he felt someone beginning to poke him, and stuck out a hand to swipe at the culprit to hopefully signal them to stop. "Let me sleep,"  he muttered, rolling over in his slumber.


----------



## Taka (Mar 16, 2015)

*Sendo Sekusha ~*

Sendo gathered his thoughts and looked up again, meeting her untrusting gaze. "It's complicated but I've changed my mind about that," he said, knowing how ridiculous it sounded, "I don't expect you to up and trust me, so I'll just say this: It's safer for you with me than anywhere else at this time." he could think of no other words to unravel the mess his tongue had talked him into while explaining himself earlier, and he hoped it would be enough to persuade her to stay where he could protect her--at least until he could show her he was sincere.


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi thought over his words for a moment, squinting at the man before saying reluctantly, "Fine. At least it's away from that Suzuya guy.. I still don't understand what's going on, but I guess I have no other choice but to trust you, huh? You'd probably kill me if I refuse anyway."  Koizumi frowned, getting up again. "I think I'm okay now. But what do you mean by, 'by your side?' You're gonna follow me?"  she asked, wincing from the throbbing of her ear. She could only faintly hear him - she's practically half deaf.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

(Anyone want to join Jasper and Charles in the dining room? :3 )


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino watched Komaeda swat at him, giggling as he lazily avoided the little swats, finding this more amusing than it was probably supposed to be.

"Nope~ I can't let you sleep.. that I cannot do." Suzuya chimed, he ceased in making silly faces and now started to tickle the other, his hands finding their way all over Komaeda's chest and arms as he tickled here and there, a wide smile on his face as he tried his hardest to wake the other, this was turning out to be way too much fun for the albino.

*.: Charles :.*

"Whom did she manipulate?" This new found information peaked Charles interest, thanking the butler before he took a seat at the table,  getting ready to make his announcement soon enough. 

"I could take a wild guess.. but I highly doubt I would get it." the man half joked, he wasn't that well at solving mysteries, only creating them.

"Also jasper, be a friend and make an announcement for me? the intercom hanging on the wall to the far left will do, tell the guests and the killers to come at once." he waved his hand at Jasper, waiting for the butler to take his order.

*.: Philip :.*

"Then I'll hide you, after I get help, no one needs to know that you worked here... alright?" The teacher offered kind words, and reached out to stroke Teela's cheek as he helped himself to his feet, inhaling the cold air of the mansion. 

He smiled a strained and rather forced smile at the maid, promising that he would come back. he leaned down and kissed her on the forehead to try to clear any of her worries, and just like that, Phililp stumbled out of the room, unbeknown to the maid would be how Philip had grabbed her key to the manor door quite awhile before this transition, and in mere minutes Philip made his escape, his escape to the outside world of where he would warn the authorities.

_(It's hard to manage three characters, so I apologize how short and vague this is, but warning the authorities is essential to escalate this RP and help the story go along~ D; )_
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

I remained frozen as he left, staring at the door, hoping he would come back. After awhile, I closed my eyes, reality finally giving me a boost to the fact that he truly did leave. "I... I never e-even said I l-loved him..." I whimpered, my voice coming out quiet. Large tears poured out of my eyes, the salty liquid seeming to seep into my skin, drowning away the fullness I had felt for the teacher, leaving in it's wake the feelings of dread, misery, sadness, and greif. But a new emotion mixed with these, one I had never felt before: hope.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper took a deep breath and answered, "Poor Daniel. He's just so childish. I feared that this would happen. Ah, well. His death was inevitable at this point. After all, he was only the new guy."

Jasper stood up from his spot. "Yes, sir." Jasper walked over to the intercom on the wall and picked it up. He cleared his voice before announcing clearly, "Attention all killers and cattle, please make your way down to the dining room asap for a very special announcement from Charles. You have an hour to show up. Failure to do so will result in your death. I'll see you soon." Jasper hung up and walked back over to his chair and sat down. He twiddled his thumbs while he waited for the show to begin.


----------



## Taka (Mar 16, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~
*
"Now that's a little rude to assume. I just would have followed you anyway, is all. Haven't I already said I'm not going to kill you?" Sendo replied with a shrug. "There's your answer though. Heh, you couldn't stop me from coming with you if you tried, in your current state." he added with one of his usual grins. He stood up for a second time, adjusting his hat as he did so. Sendo would have preferred that she stay here, but something told him Koizumi wanted to move; judging from her several attempts to stand up despite her injury.

Just then he heard Jasper's voice ring out through the mansion. "Oh dear," he commented, "what now?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

Hearing the sound of Jasper's voice through the hidden speakers, I went through the cupboards and shelfs, eventually finding a needle with gold thread. I grabbed it, limping down the hallway to the bathroom to clean myself up and sew my cut. Deciding to keep the thread and needle, I managed a fake smile at the nice, even stitches lined up on my forehead on the mirror's reflection, then started to limp down the stairs to the dining room, unaware of what awaited me there.


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda let out a snort, starting to laugh as he tried to stop the albino, getting up and restraining Suzuya's arms to stop the boy's tickling, planning to get revenge before he heard an announcement, declaring that they have to go downstairs.  "Ah.. looks like we'll have to go downstairs. Do you want to keep wearing my jacket?"  he asked, getting up and smoothening his shirt, heading towards the door but still listening for his response.

Koizumi Mahiru

"We have to go somewhere, I think.. though it's normal to assume that. You're a killer, aren't you?"  the girl asked, looking at the man suspiciously. "Besides, I never saw you before. You just suddenly.. came."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya couldn't contain his giggles any longer, laughing in glee as he continued to tickle the other boy, yet as soon as the albino was caught he gasped, closing his eyes and bracing himself for the tickle revenge that would soon come.

Though instead of revenge, a message to come to the dinning area rang over the mansion, causing the stitched boy to open his eyes as he stared up at the other curiously. 
"I like this jacket but.. it's yours, so I'll return it?" Suzuya offered with a smile, and as the other got up, the albino did too, following him to the door, and stripping himself of Komaeda's jacket, then holding up the clothing to the other. 

"Here~! after you put this on, let's go see what the old gross guy wants~!" Suzuya chimed, rather excited to go with Komaeda around the mansion, and not only that, but also to see what Charles was up to, after all, the albino had plans to kill the old man later on.

*.: Charles :.*

"Hm, Daniel was one that would easily let himself get enchanted by fantasies, his emotions always got the better of him near the end." Charles sighed, Daniel was a promising newcomer to this manor, and was a welcomed killer in training, it was a little disappointing to know that in the end the masked man had gotten consumed by fancy.

Giving a nod of approval at Jasper's work on the intercom, Charles gestured for the other to come sit once more, and continued to speak his thoughts on the discussion they were having. 
"you know, I do believe Daniel fancied you as a brother, the boy was always looking up to you and telling me how much you taught him, it really is a shame."
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper asked curiously, "He did? I sort of saw him as my younger brother, which is a bit strange because my real brother, who was older than I, died in the war years ago." Jasper let out a wistful sigh. "It's funny how fast time seems to pass us by. One minute you're having fun and the next, you find out your only family member had been killed in the war."

(Jasper never knew his parents btw.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

I turned around as I saw the two white haired boys down the hallway. I slowly limped over to them, using the wall for support. "I see you two have... bonded..." I murmured, staring at the two. "I need to warn you guys about something... Charles isn't in the best of moods, and he will kill one of you, if not both if he sees you together..." I uttered, lifting my fingers to my stitched up forehead. "I certainly wouldn't want another to go through the pain of losing another right in front of you..." I turned in the direction of the dining room. "Just be careful..." I murmured, then limped off to the dining room, quietly opening the door.


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, thank you,"  Komaeda smiled at the boy, putting on the jacket he was so fond of and opening the door, walking through it and maing sure Suzuya was following him. He decided to go as slowly as possible to the dining room so he could maybe get on Charles' or Jasper's nerves. He took about a few seconds to go down each step of the stairs leading to the first floor. He saw Teela limping towards them. "Hm? Oh, sure. Thanks for the warning,"  Komaeda waved her off, not in the least bit concerned for her. She hurt a ton of people - he never really liked her anyway.

Realizing this might take a while, he decided to make conversation with the boy trailing after him.  "Ah, what were you doing yesterday when I was downstairs anyway?"  he asked, looking at him.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Welcome~" Suzuya chimed as he followed after the other, quite pleased that he was getting to spend time with the other, it would help him work out what exactly the emotion he was feeling meant, or rather, how to deal with _love_. it was a little alien to him, so he was going to try to just enjoy himself.

The albino gave a wave towards Teela, listening to her words as they walked past her before a mischievous smile came to his lips, "Let Charles try something, I'll kill him~" Suzuya whispered softly, continuing on with Komaeda as he resisted the urge to hop down the steps.

"hm..?" However, his mind went blank as soon as the other asked him that question, trying to think back on exactly what he was doing, yet when he remembered the past events, he quickly averted his eyes to watching his own feet take each step down the staircase. acting much like a kid would when they about to be scolded or told they did something wrong. 
"Ah...Nothing, I was doing nothing." He lied, hoping that Komaeda wouldn't question him anymore on the matter.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles couldn't help but laugh, it was one of the first genuine laughs he had in awhile.

"Why yes, he did.. it was a little pitiful, he was always asking me what you thought of him, and if he could impress you." Charles commented, though he laid back in his chair as he listened to Jasper's tale, one that he had heard quite a lot before.

"I remember you telling me this long before, and as I do feel sorrow for your loss.. you must move forward, Jasper, dwelling on the past will not help in making you stronger." He furrowed his brow, reaching out to place one of his hands upon Jasper's shoulder, Charles own way of trying to show comfort. 

"You've lived here quite awhile, haven't we dulled this useless emotions of yours? longing.. sorrow.. wanting something back that will never be, Jasper, you are above these things.." He calmly told the other, hoping that Jasper would share his vision.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Jasper scratched the back of his head. "Ah, yes. It's just that Alice's pathetic little tale aroused some lingering feelings of my own. But my mind is clear now. Thank you, Charles." Jasper gave a creepy little grin of his own in appreciation. "You've done a lot for me here and I'm glad I could be of proper use to you."


----------



## ethre (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda sighed in response to Suzuya's answer. "If you've been doing nothing, you would've come to find me,"  he frowned, a bit irritated, "right?"  he asked, headed towards the dining room. "What happened?"  he questioned again, more firmly this time.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Feeling like he was found out, Suzuya started to twiddle with the stitching on his arms, carefully surveying the area as he noticed they would be entering the dinning area soon, and reluctantly, he answered Komaeda's question. 

"Right, right~" the Albino muttered in defeat, not really wanting to answer, yet Suzuya knew the other probably wouldn't let up if he didn't. "Ah, after you left I checked on the rude girl, Koizumi-san.. and she insulted me again." As he continued to mutter as if he were about to get scolded, Suzuya let his gaze trail back up to the taller boy's own, before letting his gaze fall back to his shoes stubbornly.

*.: Charles :.*

"But of course, I would expect nothing else but gratitude and loyalty from you, Jasper." Charles spoke in high regard of the butler, after all, Charles did pick favorites and Jasper happened to be his.

"Don't let the dead bother you, that girl is long gone and so is her fairytale of useless grief." Charles informed Jasper, in a way he was looking out for him as he said this, not wanting nor allowing his butler to fall into such a state of mourning, it was useless anyway.

Catching the sight of Teela from the corner of his eye, he bid the girl to sit down at once, not paying much attention to her wounds. then the master of the mansion turned his attention back onto his butler to wait for Jasper's response.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

"Of course, Charles. I will not disappoint you. I have long forgotten the girl. She was just a little pest, that's all." Jasper followed Charles' gaze to Teela before returning back to Charles' face. He checked his watch. "It has been nearly an hour. Shall I go make another announcement soon?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 17, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Did you do anything bad?" Komaeda asked, knowing he most likely did - he wouldn't be muttering in any other situation. He didn't expect much from him the boy - it's not like he would do much anyway other than probably insult someone or something. He was near the dining room, but didn't go in yet.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya felt it coming, he was going to get scolded for doing something he thought to be right, Shinohara always would use this tone with him when the albino went out of line, and he was bracing himself for it, slowly stopping beside Komaeda and lingering just outside the dining room, he snuck a one glance up at the other before stubbornly continuing to mutter, not wanting to admit what he did was wrong.

"She deserved it, I sucked out her ugly eardrum and spat it out on the floor.." Suzuya mumbled as quiet as he could, fixating his gaze onto the floor as he couldn't bring himself to look at the other, Suzuya felt he was right in what he did, and knew that reality would break apart soon.

*.: Charles :.*

"I wouldn't dream of the day you would ever disappoint me, Jasper, you are my prodigy if anything else." Charles praised Jasper once more, though he thought it was about time he stopped feeding the boy's ego so much, he had to let in that last little comment.

Though he nodded in agreement, it had been quite awhile and only one person had shown up to his announcement, they were so slow... even his killers didn't make face yet, and this twisted Charles face into disgust, his workers were even slacking off like this and it quite revolting to him. 
"Yes, soon you shall make another announcement, if they fail to answer, we will go looking for _them_." he worded this in a way that he meant to eliminate all who failed to make an appearance.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Jasper nodded, growing a bit tense as the compliments kept rolling on. He enjoyed being praised to some extent but sometimes, it made him absolutely sick. Because if you were not on Charles' good side, you were on his bad side. And if you were on his bad side, you would want to run far, far away. There was a very, narrow line between good and bad for Charles and Jasper had mastered the art of staying on his good side. He didn't plan to stray from that line for a very long time but fate was a funny thing. Jasper had a few lingering thoughts that could easily be turned against him should someone want to manipulate him into dong their bidding. It was after all one of Jasper's minor weaknesses that seemed to glare him in the face whenever he was really alone by himself.

Jasper stood up, preparing himself to make yet another announcement. He walked over to the box and grabbed the intercom once more.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

As I took a seat at the far end of the table, I took out my blunderbuss. Finding a cloth in my pocket, I started to clean the barrel, inside and out. I continued to do this, not even looking up as Jasper went to make another announcement. My eyes never strayed from the trigger, and every time I blinked, I feared my stitches coming undone.


----------



## Taka (Mar 17, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Touche." Sendo said, knowing Koimizu was right. "Also that's a long story, do you really want to know? It's rather silly, to be honest." He walked toward the door and looked back at her, "We should really get moving or we'll have more than that albino to worry about." he reminded. "Speaking of, he'll definitely be there, so stay on your guard."

Now, Sendo didn't know a whole lot about the other killers, or Charles for that matter--since he was always doing his own thing--but he did know something seriously not good was going to happen soon and they couldn't afford to be late or things would only get a whole lot worse from here.


----------



## ethre (Mar 17, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Ah.. sure. I think we have time,"  Koizumi said nonchalantly, going towards the staircase that led down to the first floor and started to descend it. "Hm, I don't think that guy will suck out my other eardrum while everyone else is there - I think I should be fine,"  she smiled for the first time in his presence, but still walked fast to the dining room since she valued her life.

 Nagito Komaeda 

Before Komaeda knew it, he'd stopped in his tracks too when he heard Suzuya's response, mumbling a small, "What?"  then turned around abruptly to face the boy, bringing up his hand and he striked the side of the albino's face forcefully and firmly, glaring at him. "What.. what the *h*ll* were you thinking? You could have killed her! When did you start to think sucking out her eardrum would be a good idea? I turn my back on you for one second amd you've almost ended someone else's life!"  Komaeda shouted, furious.

He had no idea why he was so angry. Of course, it's because he almost ended that girl's life over something so trivial, but he didn't want hope for anyone else at all. He didn't care about whether he killed someone.. and this was the same boy who was unsuspecting enough to ask _ him _ to be his significant other.. "Disgusting."


----------



## Taka (Mar 17, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo met Koimizu's pace and began to explain how he'd ended up appearing to have arrived so suddenly. "You see, when the guests arrived, I was right in the middle of having my daily tea break--I don't like to miss it--and I was in another room while everyone enjoyed themselves. I planned to join them but I mixed up my sugar with the drugs I use to put people to sleep! After that I woke up in the dining room so I'm not quite sure what happened between all that. Crazy, isn't it? You'd think I would remember which was which by now." he let out a chuckle at how much more ridiculous the story sounded now that he'd explained it out loud. "Don't worry though, I labelled both so they won't get mixed up again. We're safe to have a risk-free tea break later." he grinned as the two arrived at the dining room, though his eyes narrowed at the sight of Charles. Although he was Sendo's current employer, he didn't much care for the man. Perhaps it was his way of doing things that just wasn't extravagant enough for him.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 17, 2015)

*Timmy:*
As soon as he heard the announcement, Timmy scurried into the next room over from the kitchen. Albeit with a wary look around as he stepped in. All the people, and all the killers, in one place? This couldn't end well. Timmy stayed by the door, ready to run at the first sign of trouble.

*Steven:*
Steven too made his way down to the dining room from the security room. He walked at a slow, steady, pace. He had plenty of time within the hour to get there. The tall man entered the room with a wide grin on his face, and placed a hand on Timmy's shoulder. The young boy let out a small high-pitched squeal. Steven chuckled, pushing Timmy to the side as he went to join the other killers.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

As the other killers and prey arrived, I placed my gun in my lap, my eyes having a glassy appearance. My eyes never strayed from my hands, which now rested atop the blunderbuss. If not for the rising and falling of my chest, one could mistake me for being dead. _'Did Philip get out safely? Was he caught? I should have tied him up, or at least hide the key...'_ A small frown appeared on my face as thoughts of the teacher swam through my head. _'That sneaky little b*stard... How he managed to steal my key shall eternally baffle me.'_ A small grin replaced my frown.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"it's not that ba-" Suzuya got cut off as Komaeda hit him forcefully across the face, a large red mark colouring in where the smack had struck.

His breathing quickened as the albino took in the words he was being scolded with, Komaeda was upset with him, and for some reason the words hurt more than the smack he had received, and they also hurt worse than when his adoptive father would scold him.

Suzuya opened his mouth to retort, yet stopped himself from doing so, and instead reached up to touch the tender spot upon his face, The albino was actually somewhat ashamed of himself for the first time in years, was what he did really so bad? it seemed natural to him, to get payback when someone was rude to you, though the stinging in his cheek made his stubbornness slowly begin to dissolve.

"I'm...-" He felt his throat tighten, and fought himself not to quit mid sentence. 
"I'm sorry." He choked out what his body would allow, unsure if he should run back to the guest room or not, the stitched boy was actually embarrassed to face the people in the dining room like this, Suzuya wasn't scared of Charles punishment one bit, but this feeling scared him, being ashamed like this, terrified him to no end. 

Suzuya couldn't' even comprehend the emotions he was feeling, fear, sorrow, regret. things that normally would never even phase him were tumbling down all at once, feelings that were foreign to him, The albino felt his eyes watering so he started to slowly wipe at his eyes with his oversized sleeve. 

*.: Charles :.*

"Welcome, I'm so glad you all could join us." Charles welcomed the guests and killers as they started to come in, gesturing for everyone to take a seat on the other side of the table then him and Jasper, the human decorations were sure to impress some, and perhaps disgust others.

"Everyone, do take a seat... I will shortly begin my announcement, I'm impressed with some of you, and very disappointed with others." Charles slowly began, leaning forward and resting his head upon the inside of his palms. 

"I would expect much_more_ from some of you, really now.. how long has it been? three days?" Charles let his eyes slowly examine every one in the room, though he could hear more or perhaps two voices in the hallway, so he figured he would wait for them to start his lecture and announcement.

"Instead, why don't you all start off by telling me what you think of Jasper's extraordinary decorating skills?" he praised, nudging his head towards the makeshift flowers of human hair, and the other various decorations of human flesh.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Jasper called clearly into the intercom, "You have five minutes until time runs out. That is all." He set the intercom back on the wall before taking his seat next to Charles once again. He leaned in to whisper in Charles's ear, "It has been done, sir."


----------



## ethre (Mar 17, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Is that so..? You were having tea and you mixed up the drugs,"  Koizumi said a little doubtfully, walking into the dining room and taking a seat. When Charles pointed out the decorations, Koizumi stared with a look of horror at them for a while - so she forced herself to look away and look at her feet. She decided to sit far away from the door, hoping that Suzuya wouldn't come in and sit next to her.

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda finally noticed that there were tears forming in the boy's eyes - it surprised him a little: Suzuya could cry? He's never seen him be scared, angry or sad before - and he was crying now? He now realized that what he said must've drained the boy's hope of becoming closer to him, so he walked closer to him and bent down. He heard Charles talking in the background but focused his attention on Suzuya. "...Look, it's really wrong to do stuff like that without a good reason. Don't do anything.. like that unless you're sure the other person will hurt you, okay? Don't nearly kill people if they just insulted you,"  the tall boy said gently, wiping a tear away before standing up straight. "C'mon, let's head inside,"  he smiled, leading the stitched boy inside and sitting down.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya instinctively took a step back when Komaeda came forward, expecting the worst, while still swatting as his eyes to clear the wetness of his eyes that Suzuya was very unfamiliar with, growing uncomfortable as his eyes began to get red from the tears. 

Although soon the Albino relaxed upon not receiving more scolding for his actions, 
muttering "Fine.. fine, I won't do it.." rather dejectedly, the Albino felt ashamed as followed Komaeda and as such once he took the other's hand in his own, the smaller boy lowered his head so no one would make fun of him for crying.

Suzuya felt uncomfortable in his own skin as he felt the redness around his eyes, it was unnatural to him and Suzuya wasn't sure how to react after his little break down. 

*.: Charles :.*

"Hmm... is it a little much for you, miss Koizumi?" Charles spoke to the red head after watching her reaction, though he couldn't help but grin at how easily the cattle were to scare, this should make his announcement that much easier to start.

"Thank you, Jasper.." he whispered back to his butler, before he turned his focus to the watch on his wrist, waiting for the other two to arrive, he believed the last two were killer and cattle, he would be pleased if they taking extra long because the killer was _dealing_ with the cattle.

Yet Charles knew that the goddesses never did smile down on him, and they were probably jut being ignorant. Charles narrowed his eyes at the sight he saw coming in through those doors, they were _holding hands,_ and that is simply one of the reasons Charles had called the Killers and Cattle together, to prevent this disgusting sight he was seeing.

However, the old man couldn't help but chuckle as he noticed how red Suzuya's eyes were, it looked as if the cattle had been crying, and that pleased Charles in ways only sadists would understand.

​


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Jasper nodded and looked around the room, surveying the few that had arrived so far. He was a bit anxious for the meeting to be over. It was strange seeing everyone gathered around so peacefully like this. He couldn't wait to get some of them alone. But he had to be patient. It would look bad were he to suddenly start killing them one by one right here. For one, Charles would chew him out for breaking the rules and two, Jasper would feel a bit ashamed deep down at doing something so lowly and petty. It would be considered cheating and Jasper didn't want to do that.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I finally did look up as Suzuya and Komaeda entered the room. My eyes widened at the sight of their hands intertwined, then shot to Charles, confused as to why he didn't seem to mind much, apart from a few giggles. "God shows me no pity..." I uttered to myself. I glanced around the table at Jasper's decorations, bile rising in my throat. I kept my face neutral as I waited for Charles' speach, my eyes trained back on my gun.


----------



## Taka (Mar 17, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo followed Koizumi and took a seat next to her, noting that Suzuya had entered the room. He would give him a death-glare but the boy seemed to be a little shaken from something so he decided to ignore him for now. Instead he examined the decorations Charles had mentioned, an unimpressed look on his face. "I feel the decorations are a little bit lacking, to be honest." he commented, holding up the rim of his hat with his index finger. "You should get some blood paintings or something if you want to improve the atmosphere. Not one of those modern things, though; get a nice talented artist to do it. I can probably hook you up, I know some people." he added with a grin.


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Jasper laughed and asked a bit icily, "Excuse me? What did you just say?" He ran a hand through his hair. "You try doing something like this yourself with a limited time frame. I'd like to see you try. And no, not getting a talented artist. Do it yourself."


----------



## Taka (Mar 17, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha~*

"So you're a do-it-youself kind of guy, eh? That's fine too, I suppose. I still think it's worth the money for interior decorating though." Sendo replied with a shrug. He quite enjoyed the annoyed reaction he'd gotten; it was just what he'd expected from Jasper--though he'd only spoken to him a few times, really. Sendo put his arm over the back of his chair and eyed the others in the room, curiously.


----------



## ethre (Mar 17, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"O-of course not. Things like this don't scare me,"  Koizumi huffed, seeing Sendo sit down next to her. She had to admit she felt relief wash over her. It was weird since he was a killer after all - why did she feel safe near him? "Blood paintings? I.. didn't think that there was such thing,"  she puffed out her cheeks, looking the other direction.

 Nagito Komaeda  

Komaeda took a seat, looking up at the decorations nonchalantly, looking at Suzuya and helping him sit down.  "Do you need to go to the bathroom to wash yourself off?"  Komaeda asked, beginning to feel bad for his actions.


----------



## Taka (Mar 17, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki ran through the hallways as fast as she could and finally arrived in the dining room, panting from exhaustion--it was hard for her to navigate where the dining room was, exactly. She was very afraid of why they were called here and she certainly didn't feel safe with all these killers around. Yuki took a seat across from Koizumi and fiddled with her hair nervously as she waited to see what would happen.

(I almost forgot about Yuki, lol!)


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Jasper replied confidently, "Why, yes, I am. If I couldn't do that much for my master, then what kind of butler would I be?" Jasper smirked. "Besides, it's a bit too late into the game to hire an interior decorator, wouldn't you agree? And the amount of money needed to pay them and make sure they keep secret of our little game would be just ridiculous. It's better to do it ourselves."

(Sorry. I'm into BB lately so... warning: I will be dropping references.)


----------



## Taka (Mar 17, 2015)

(I've gotta run guys, don't go too far without me!)


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino glared at Charles harshly for laughing in his general direction, resisting the urge to simply lunge at the man and start clawing and ripping at his throat, his shame and embarrassment could cause him to act violently if someone were to get on his nerves right now, and Charles was doing just that.

However, upon hearing Komaeda's offer, Suzuya simply answered with "Ah, I'm alright! please don't worry about me." and took the seat next to the other, trying to ease up the disappointment and shame he was feeling.

Though getting an idea on how to make himself feel better, Suzuya leaned towards Komaeda and slowly whispered "If you have candy I can accept that.. though." offering a rather fake smile as he finished, though feeling that he should comment on the scenery, The albino took no time to lean back in his chair.

"I find the decorations disgusting.. they aren't sweet at all." he suddenly blurted out, then began to wipe at his eyes to make sure there was no longer any wetness, though the only indication that he had been crying would be the redness of the eyes themselves.

*.: Charles :.*

"Ah, I do apologize if the decorations aren't exactly your cup of tea, Sendo.. you see, Jasper was limited on time, so it's not completely finished." He offered in apology, though he did love the decorations as they were, it was true that Jasper didn't fulfill his duties all the way due to time running short.

"Though I prefer my butlers to show me their skills, there is no need to hire more help when I already have such talented people working for me." Charles waved the suggestion off with his hand, shaking his head and declining the proposal.

Although soon Charles grimaced, it seemed like two of his killers were bickering amongst themselves due to something so trivial, he sighed and exclaimed "If you two are done, I would like to verify that everyone is ready to hear my announcement? Oh, and before anyone gets any petty ideas of killing me here... That is against the laws of this game, and therefore will be treated as cheating and result in your execution." He explained, 

pausing for only a minute before the old man added. 
"And if you get silly thoughts of ganging up on me and ending it here.. I will let you know I have set up explosives within this dining room that will explode at the command of a certain switch I possess in my pocket, of course that sounds like blasphemy to just end my life here, ..but I would think some of you want to live and thus must risk my life in order to keep you restrained in this kind of situation."
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Jasper shot a glare towards Suzuya before replying to Charles, "Ah, I got a bit carried away." Jasper mumbled under his breath, "Sendo, you unappreciative brat." then continued aloud, "I think everyone is here though. I think we should be ready for the announcement now." Jasper grinned creepily.


----------



## ethre (Mar 17, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda sighed, looking at the boy and dug around in his pocket for a piece of candy, then handed it to Suzuya. Hopefully it'll keep him quiet for a while - he wouldn't want anything bad starting now. He heard Suzuya and some others commenting on the decorations, but it didn't interest him. Instead, he stared off towards a wall while he waited for this meeting to start. He noticed Koizumi at the far end of the table, with a white patch on her ear, staring at her lap. Komaeda was probably gonna have to apologize for Suzuya later since it didn't look like he was going to. "You're okay now?"  Komaeda asked, looking at the stitched boy.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 18, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino's eyes lit up at the sight of the candy, and he carefully took it, popping the sweet into his mouth as he savoured the taste, closing his eyes and letting his legs sway left to right in the chair as he started to giggle at how absolutely delicious the candy was.

However, the albino soon paused in his actions for a split second to flash a smile towards the other boy, one that still looked a little forced, but had hints of the boy calming down slowly. "I'm okay as I will ever be, mhmm~" he confirmed to both himself and Komaeda these words, before he went back to his childish antics while he waited for Charles to finally get the announcement made, though in truth, Suzuya still felt a little off... yet the Albino was trying to ignore it and act like his normal self.

*.: Charles :.*

"I Trust in your opinion, Jasper.." Charles nodded as he stated this, and so forth he cleared his throat before he started the announcement that everyone was surely _dying_ to hear.

"Now then, shall we begin?" As the master of the mansion stated this, His eyes surveyed the table and it's occupants, studying each and every face so he could recognize who all was here.

There was Jasper, his trusted and loyal butler beside him, the one that Charles would even consider his son.

There was Teela, his maid that had recently been acting anything but what he had imagined, quite rebellious at this point.

There was Steven, his security guard plus killer that seemed a little too peppy for his tastes.. but at least he would usually get the job done.

There was Komaeda, a shifty little killer that hadn't quite earned his trust.. not only that, but he didn't take orders well and left a sour taste in Charles mouth.

There was also Sendo, another killer that had not earned Charles trust, he was simply here for the pay, and the old man could understand that, but still was wary of the other.

And as for cattle, There was Koizumi a photographer that had somehow stumbled into his mansion, there was Yuki, yet another unknown face that had stumbled in, but was usual for the slaughter so he decided to keep these two.

There was Timmy, a trashy boy that he had brought in so there would be variety in the kills, he shown the boy luxuries and warm food for the first time in who knows how long, then gave him nothing except despair.

And then there was the interesting Albino, the boy had promised to murder Charles, yet here Suzuya was sitting at the table with eyes that let him know the boy had been crying, and showing emotions such as sorrow didn't impress Charles one bit.

Scoffing, Charles finally decided to quite stalling, it was time for the announcement and it was time that these fools listened well. 
"It has appeared to me that _some_ of you are not doing your jobs right, in fact... some of you are acting nothing less than _fools_." Charles spoke rather displeased, continuing with "I expect more out of my killers than this.. there have only been three bodies in the past three days, and not only that, barely any injured, it's almost as if you don't want to do your jobs right, and honestly that disgusts me."

Charles sighed, shaking his head in shame. "I've called you all here to make sure there are changes... do any of you want to get out alive?" he gestured towards the ones whom he called _cattle_. 

"Then why have there been zero attempts on my live? you should be working harder as well, it's not only my trained serial killers that are slacking off, even you cattle.. or perhaps you like living here? is it pleasing to know that you could be killed at any second?" the man sneered, rather disgusted with the whole situation, at how the cattle hasn't even tried to find him, much less end his laugh, then focused his attention back onto his killers.

"And all of you have been slacking as well.. with the fine expectation of Jasper, who has done so much work all on his own. you should all strive to reach the peek of _perfection_ he has attained, which brings my attention to you... Komaeda." he glared towards the white haired boy, using the boy as an example as he gestured to him and looked towards the other killers. 

"This boy has ended not only a guest's life, but one of my other murderer's life.. yes, Daniel has had his times and was being brainwashed by some hag, but to just end his life because of it? I call that lazy, one could of easily knocked Daniel unconscious and brought him to me, and I could of knocked some sense into the boy.." Charles sighed once more with disappointment.

Scooting back in his chair, Charles suddenly stood up he exclaimed. "simply ending another killers life, is not acceptable! you are trained, and payed by me to do your jobs, and I expect nothing less than every single cattle here to be brought to the slaughter!" as he started to move his hands rather aggressively, 
he began to add. "And that maid with a teacher that wandered in just last night and even those two white haired boys, you should know Romance Is unacceptable as well! do you think it's okay to act that way? to be... flirting, in my mansion? because it sure as hell isn't!" he screeched, his iris growing as he was losing his temper, though he tried to contain himself, coughing into his palm as the excitement of being angry was just a little too much for the old man. 

"There are punishments for such actions. for slacking, for romancing cattle, to think this kind of thing is okay... what do you all have to say for yourselves?" with this, Charles sat down, expecting good to honest answers from each killer and each cattle as he did so, though noticing a slight cramp coming to his back as he sat down.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 18, 2015)

Silent tears fell from my eyes at the mention of Philip. I bolted up in my chair, nearly knocking it over. "You wanna hear my opinion? I don't even get paid to work here! I have a soul too you know! And I'm starting to doubt you even have one at all. You're a cold, heartless b*stard!" I shouted at the older man. Dispite my tears, my face showed nothing but pure rage. "H*ck, you _flirted_ with Monica nonstop since the guests had arrived! To sum this up: Charles, you're a god damn b*stard." I finished with a small smirk. "And I trust you would follow your own guides as there will be no killing in this room. And your bombs are just horrible. Cheap little trinkets! Sodium and water would work better than gunpowder." I mocked, slamming my fist down on the table in rage.


----------



## Taka (Mar 18, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Now, now, there's no need to get noisy." Sendo commented on the maid's sudden outburst. "We're all people here, yes? Different classes, different ages, but still people just the same. Thus, I believe we can all be civilized and refined when bringing up arguments." he stood up as if to make a statement, "Now, I understand your concerns, Charles, but with all due respect... when I was hired, I recall you saying I could do things my own way. If that is indeed still true, I'll have you know a gentlemen carries out his obligations in a timely manner. That is to say my work is on a sort of schedule, I can't very well just go around causing chaos without first setting a time and date in which to do each activity." Sendo adjusted his hat before going on, "I assure you I will get the job done as I have in the past, but these things take time and preparation, you see. I would think you of all people should understand the art of killing, sir. It's not the fact that you kill, it's _how_ you kill someone that makes the art extraordinary."


----------



## ethre (Mar 18, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda looked down unsurely at the albino with a hint of worry - he'll deal with him later. His eyes were blank during Charles' lecture though - it was strange. Why did he bring all of them here just to lecture the killers? And, of all the people who could be watching, why was, "the cattle" here too? Shouldn't he have let the killers, and only the killers, know in private so they plan in secret? This lecture would give the non-killers time to arm themselves, and if they did, they'd kill the killers and all the money Charles invested in the killers would go down the drain. He was pondering this when Charles directed his attention to him, and began to watch at least a little attentively at the man. 

Someone's voice at the end of the table started saying how nobody should get so noisy over this, who Komaeda assumed to be another killer. He stood up, following his example. "He's right.. we shouldn't be making such a ruckus over this. Rather, why are you blaming me for ending a guest's life? And what's wrong with killing another killer if they weren't even doing their job properly, and they attempted to save a 'cattle's' life? I, however, would _ gladly _ give my life in order to give even a little hope to someone else. Kill me if you will, who needs trash like me? I don't need your money anyways, I have plenty,"  Komaeda finished with a smile.

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi, meanwhile, sat at her seat, her eyes not leaving her lap. She looked up slowly and cautiously at the man next to her - as if asking in her mind, _ Are you going to kill me? _ She was foolish to believe him for one second. He wasn't going to protect her, he was probably just trying to gain her trust to betray her in the end. She can't trust anyone here.. like that girl said on the first day. Where was that girl now anyways? She's not here.. which made her all the more fearful for the immeadiate future, looking in fear at all the killers the old man listed.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

Jasper spoke up, "I'd hate to disappoint you, Charles but Komaeda over here has a point. Daniel was being quite traitorous and needed to be put down, no matter what his rank was. I have tried numerous times to talk sense into that boy and he has failed to listen. He even wanted to kill _me_! His very trusted fr- acquaintance. I believe that his death was justified."


----------



## ethre (Mar 18, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda smirked a little, looking over at Jasper. "That's right! That man.. what was his name? Well, he was crushing the hope of these people and I had to put a stop to it. Ah, I was wondering, actually. What exactly were you doing that required you three to meet in the laundry room?"


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

Jasper directed his attention to Komaeda. "I just said his name was Daniel." Jasper took a deep breath before beginning, "Anyways, I was watching on the surveillance feed when I noticed that it seemed like Daniel was helping Alice stock up on weapons. I couldn't let that happen. I had directed Daniel to kill Alice but then he goes out to help the cattle because of how much he _loves_ her. It was sick, really. I tried to talk some sense into him then that blasted girl attacked me. I blocked, of course, but she was a real pain in the ass until you showed up."


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 18, 2015)

Name: Adam
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Weapon: Katana
Favorite killing method?: Slicing his victim's limbs then Silts his victim's throat.
Things they hate: People (expect his old friend Blake), Funny stuff, everything else that a killer hates. 
Things they love: Blake, Killing, Laughter, etc..
Traits: IM SO SORRY I CANT THINK D:
Other: Here's what his like: Adam: Like I will listen to a damn child. Adam smirked, He pulled out his Katana and said: Prepare to die you little brat! -ends here- other note: im not used to using commas. Thanks for understanding.


Spoiler


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 19, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino tried his best to keep his composure, spacing out as he listened to how angry Charles was getting, fed up and simply exclaiming it in ways that only a old guy would do, Suzuya absently wondered if they would be getting anything to eat, or if Charles just called them here to rant and rave over things that annoyed him, though considering his mansion was consisted of his game, Suzuya wouldn't put it past Charles to have brought them here to do just that, this was all due to his own wishes and will after all.

Idly, The albino let out a "oop~" and leaned across the table, plucking one of the makeshift flowers from a vase, as he began to examine the thing between his fingers, trying to keep himself occupied and all the while ignore Charles unless he announced something interesting. 
although Suzuya gave a rather displeased expression as he caught Komaeda calling himself _trash_ again.

*.: Charles :.*

The old man simply nodded, trying to ease up his pint up anger as he lent an ear and tried listening to each and every person's argument as he took them to heart, sure, Charles was a eccentric mad man bent on ending various people's lives just for entertainment purposes.

Yet he also considered himself a fair man, and as a fair man would, he would try to find a solution to the issue that would please him as well as his hired killers, as well as try to motivate the cattle to actually make an attempt on his life, the game was no fun if the master of the mansion didn't get any excitement, after all.

"Teela.. I learned from my past mistakes, as I hope you have also, love only holds us back from our true potential." he stated rather firmly, not wanting to get into it with the maid at this very moment, surely she was _heartbroken,_ but in his own mind he had freed the girl from a mistake she would of regretted, not only that, it would only serve to prolong the game if such a romance were to break out.

"As for killing any of you, I have no intentions to.. _yet_, I can easily convert any of you killers into cattle if I sense rebellion, do not forget that you are all in my game, and in my game you must live by my rules, Jasper and Komaeda have brought to my attention that Daniel perhaps was to be eliminated due to how rebellious he got.. so I will now agree with that mindset and no punishments will be cast for his eternal banishment." Charles ever so calmly stated.

The man made sure to speak slow enough where everyone could hear him, he wanted to make a point of sorts, soon following up with "Sendo, I have no problem with your methods.. they are always splendid, and elegant, my only problem really is that my killers are getting out of hand as of late, you've been quite busy so I'm sure you might not be aware, but some have been idling living the good life within my mansion, frolicking and befriending the cattle, romancing the cattle, and even slacking off as they read my books or eat my food while neglecting their job as butchers." Charles meant every word, the killers had been slacking off and not even trying as of late, and it quite disgusted him in how they did.

Though there was another matter at hand Charles had to address, and so he started to speak of it as well to bring the subject into the conversation. 
"Now... there is also a reason I brought you, the cattle here, " Gesturing towards whom he deemed cattle, he began to explain. 
"Due to the fact no one has even attempted on my life, I will be upgrading the_ risks_ of the game.. 
There will be new traps, motives, and perhaps even hostages taken." pausing for a minute to click his tongue, Charles inhaled and finished with "If that doesn't scare you enough, I would like you to know with each passing day, more risks will be added, and soon survival will be slim to none as the days go by." he finished, waiting a few seconds to let his words sink in before he added onto his lecture.

"Now, I understand you might have questions about how bad these risks might be.. or why I am so cruel to place even more difficulties upon you? it's to make sure you try, because for I, the master of the mansion.. this game is my only form of entertainment, and so far, no one has brought me excitement that I long for, I long to feel like I am in danger, and I want to see my life flash before my very eyes... if you cannot do that much, you have no hope of leaving this place alive, do I make myself clear?" Charles now questioned, raising one of his eyebrows ash e waited for the responses of the killers and cattle alike.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

Hearing Charles drone on about this and that, one thing stuck out to Jasper. It seemed as if Charles had lost his belief in love. Jasper never really had one but he knew the old man was quite sweet for Monica which was strange considering he had asked the trusted butler to kill his dear wife just a few days ago. Jasper decided to voice his opinion. "Is this why you had me kill Monica the other day, sir? Did you not love her anymore?" Jasper asked the second question as if he were a child. He simply didn't understand such matters as love and brushed them off as trivial and unwanted but now, Jasper really was curious what the old man would say next.


----------



## ethre (Mar 19, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah, what motives are you talking about? And what hostages?"  Komaeda asked thoughtfully, now back in his seat with his head in his hands, resting his elbows on the table. New? Komaeda didn't notice any traps or hostages in the short period of time he's been here. Was the goal to kill Charles? And he himself wished that upon himself? Of course, Komaeda desired that ending as well but he wasn't sure if that was what he truly wanted yet, looking at the old man in anticipation.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 19, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya's eyes widened, the Albino sprung up and smacked his hands against the table in an excited motion as he quickly added a question of his own to the conversation. 

"Ah! More traps? such... such as arrows that shoot at you in a long corridor?" His voice was laced with glee, one of the many quirks of Suzuya was that he quite loved adrenaline, and dangerous situations in general where one could lose their life easily, so this sounded like a playground for the boy to explore, and he was itching to get started.

*.: Charles :.*

"Ah, now keep them coming.." Charles inhaled as he took in the questions, almost as if he were absorbing the questions themselves into his mind, although in reality the old man was simply just preparing himself to answer each and every question with certainty, he wanted to be fair and just with each one that he would address. 

"I really do love the curious minds that surround me this evening, and as such I will start with you, Jasper.." The old man gave a irritated expression, leaning forward as he pondered over the question at hand, Charles could remember days when he and Monica were truly happy, however..
He could also recall when things started to go sour, and how love had consumed him to the point where he would do anything for Monica, he recalled when the emotion truly began to control him and how much he despised each moment with the woman, when she touched him with her aging skin how the friction felt more like sandpaper scratching the surface of his skin.

"Love is useless, if you allow it... the emotion will consume you, and if it you allow it, the emotion will progress until you are reduced to nothing but cattle in front of the one you have given your heart, they will control you.. and then crush you to smithereens." Charles narrowed his eyes as he gave his opinion, firmly remembering how much love had ruined his life.

Recently, the petty feeling had brought him to not go through with some of his more gruesome plans due to Monica being afraid of too much gore, and thus he stopped in his tracks many times for the woman, suppressing his own happiness just to make her feel like she was _loved_. how foolish he had been, to give himself away like that, and let someone else choose all of his decisions with Charles being blind to who really held the power, the emotion had gotten too strong.. and began to scare the man, and that was why he truly ended Monica's life, before love could get even more out of hand.

"I cannot answer your question to it's fullest, Komaeda.. I can only provide you with the information to know if you killers, and cattle alike did not raise to my expectations.. so now, I will be forced to place motives, and even take hostages in this later game, no.. you will not get to know whom is taken, and you will not realize the motives until they are presented to you personally, but please do expect these changes within the fall of night." Charles explained this the best he could without giving too much away, he wanted to make sure everyone was satisfied, yet knew better than to ruin the surprises that the old man had in store for later.

"On the other hand, I will also address your issue... Suzuya, was it?" Charles faked ignorance, it was true that the old man already knew all of the guests and killers names, in fact, he had memorized them quite awhile ago. 

nevertheless, he answered the last question he was presented with. 
"I won't spoil the fun that easily.. you know, you'll simply have to trigger them yourself, and see if you become a pindoll stuck to my manor walls.." as he offered such a _nice _proposal, Charles began to form a plan in his head as he stared towards the stitched boy, a rather eerie grin started forming on his lips, however. before anyone could notice he divided his attention back to the rest of his guests and killers, waiting for their responses once more.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

"God damn, devil worshipper, son of a b*itch, ****ty b*stard..." I uttered under my breath, my eyes shooting daggers at Charles. "I was planning to use that fool..." I lied, biting the inside of my lip. "Suzuya, not only will you be skewered by darts and such, you will look like a voodoo doll with all your stitches." I grumbled, tracing a pentagram with my finger on the table. "It would be quite funny to see, but I don't think your friend would like seeing you lie that." I noted, nodding at Komaeda. "Dispite how pretty of a color blood is..." Saying this, a small grin shone on my face.


----------



## ethre (Mar 19, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda smiled, getting up. "That was all I needed to know, thank you."  He had to admit he was a little excited for these new traps and "motives," because he was finally getting some thrill out of this game. He would enjoy killing the other killers in hostage when their only hope was to be released from this world. He grinned mischievously again, keeping his position so he could leave early.

While he stood up though, he looked over to hear Teela's voice. Ah, it never failed to aggravate him. "Look here, don't consider yourself untouchable since you're Charles' maid - you're fair game for the rest of us here.."  he smiled. "I must agree though. It'd be soothing to see that lovely color oozing out of your body when I'm done with you."


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

Jasper nodded. "Understood. Thank you." Jasper watched Komaeda stand up and he asked curiously, "Where do you think you're going? The meeting is not over yet."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 19, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah.. if it's just triggering them, then count on me!" Suzuya volunteered out loud, raising one of his hands from the table as a school kid might. 

"Though.. please don't be disappointed in me when I make it out alive." with a giggle Suzuya retorted, the albino had no intentions of becoming some skewered voodoo doll pinned to Charles wall, he simply wanted the adrenaline that the traps would give him as he set them off, and perhaps the opportunity to push someone into one of those many traps.

Frowning towards Teela's comment, Suzuya couldn't help yet be impressed with how Komaeda handled it before the albino could. then again, the boy was also surprised to hear how sinister Komaeda's comment was. and for some reason, this brought an amusement smile to the stitched boy's lips.

*.: Charles :.*

"Teela, do you really have to act so inappropriately during this meeting?" Charles uttered with disappointment, the maid was acting distasteful and Charles near having enough of it, the old man was about ready to shape her up and ship her out with the cattle instead of the flock of killers whence this meeting ended if she continued to hold this unsightly behavior.

"On the other hand, you are welcome Komaeda.. but just as Jasper says, we aren't finished here yet." The master of the mansion said sharply, and narrowed his eyes towards the newbie. 

"However, the meeting is nearly finished so don't get your boxers in a bunch.. now then, does anyone have any questions or concerns?" Charles questioned the killers and cattle alike, his eyes scanning the room as he waited to make sure everyone was fine and understood the rules. 
"Also to be noted, you will be noticing changes in the early morning, so don't freak out.." Charles scoffed.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

Jasper raised his hand jokingly. "Charles? I have a question left still." He put down his hand and went on to ask his question, "How will you be able to tell which of the killers are loyal and which are not? It's starting to seem like we have more killers than cattle in our little game and I'd like for you to change that. It'll make things a bit more interesting if the cattle outnumbered the killers. Things are too boring if it seems like your victory is too guaranteed." Jasper leaned back in his chair, a wide smirk on his face as he awaited Charles's response. He was sure that Charles would commend him for his loyalty and thank him generously for giving him such an idea. After all, it was such a _Charles_ thing to do.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 20, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female crept into the room, hoping to avoid all eyes that would proceed to fall upon her. She was late, and this was the first time the cattle would have seen her. Dragging a large, torn teddy bear along beside her, she approached Charles, leaning down to whisper into his ear.
"I've captured the sheep. What did you want me to do with her now?"
She looked up, scanning the faces of those in the room. There was an obvious difference between the commoners and the other hired killers, and she could pick them apart without even thinking twice.
Her gaze focused on the one who had most recently spoken. This was Jasper. Then there was the maid, Teela, who seemed quite emotional. Too emotional for the job.
Z snorted, returning her focus to Charles.​


----------



## ethre (Mar 20, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda rolled his eyes slightly when he caught Charles narrowing his eyes at him. He tuned out Jasper's question, hiding a yawn behind his sleeve. He looked over at Suzuya, patting his shoulder to signal to him that they should take their leave while they still can. He pondered over his thoughts again when he decided he'll just wait for him outside the door. Charles seemed pretty desperate about deriving fear from them.. adding motives, traps, hostages and the like. However, these still won't lead him to murder anyone other than Jasper, Teela, or Charles. That other killer, Sendo, was it? He seemed pretty harmless so far but he'll do what he had to in a situation that might require him to injure him.

He'd probably have to plan his next kill more thoroughly in order to get away with it though. Surely, if he killed one of the three it would send the other two after him. He stared at the other wall when he was thinking and tried his best to not listen to whatever it was that Charles was talking about.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 20, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Flinching a little at the touch, The albino was pleasantly surprised to see Komaeda remember him, and so stood up as well.

However, as the Albino began to follow Komaeda towards the door, Suzuya caught sight of Koizumi staring at her lap and trying to stay relatively quiet it seemed, and having a short flashback of how angry Komaeda got at him, the Albino let out a sigh and stubbornly made his way over to the chair Koizumi sat at, ignoring Sendo as Suzuya suddenly leaned down, and stared rather vacantly at the girl.

"I was... wrong, and I'm sorry for what I did." He slowly mumbled, though the words came out rather reluctantly as he was more or less forcing himself to apologize so Komaeda wouldn't scold him later, after his sentence Suzuya started digging through his pockets until he let out an "Ah." and dropped a small wrapped lemon candy made by the funtom company on her lap.
and with that the Albino followed through with what his adoptive father always did to apologize, and went to give the girl a quick and un-volunteered hug. 

*.: Charles :.*

"Hm.. you make quite the point, Jasper." Charles grinned as he knew whom exactly he would turn into Cattle, the one that had been making him rather disappointed as of late.

He gestured towards Teela as he spoke to Jasper. 
"Take her weapons and strip her of any explosives, Teela.. from this day onwards you are now reduced to nothing more than cattle, to even the score a little bit.. you've been nothing but disrespectful since you have entered this dining room, and so forth I will take away your title as killer." He exclaimed rather proudly, leaning back in his chair as he waited for Jasper to carry out his commands.

Although Charles was a little awestruck as Z entered the room, he wasn't expecting this particular killer to arrive until later, as she had been busy and trusted with one of his more secretive plans for this game. 
"Ah Z... welcome, I would prefer you stayed until everyone has left, and we will discuss the matters then?" He questioned in a quiet tone.

Before he turned to face the rest of the company at the table, finally announcing 
"This meeting is done! please leave, and continue the game to your hearts content." with a clap of his hand, he ended the announcement.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 20, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi listened to whatever Charles and Jasper and the others had to say in pure horror. Why? Why did they have to kill people.. She didn't hear Charles dismiss the meeting, just staring at the table. She flinched when someone spoke to her - but her entire body tensed up when she realized who the voice belonged to. "S-stay away! I.."  Koizumi was surprised when she felt the small candy land in her lap, warily looking up at the boy. "H-huh? Why? Why're you.."  Koizumi asked before the boy hugged her. Was this another trick? She wasn't sure what to do..

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda sighed, looking over to where Suzuya went and noticed he'd walked over to that girl, the one who he sucked out the eardrum of. What was he doing? Was he.. hugging her? Komaeda quickly rushed over, pulling them apart. "Oh, would you look at the time. Suzuya should really be going,"  Komaeda smiled, grabbing Suzuya's arm roughly and escorting him out of the room, not saying anything, which was almost eerie.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 20, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z watched the little female that seemed to be covered in stitches. Okay.. by this point, she knew he was a male, but that didn't stop her from seeing him as a girl. He was very feminine regardless and shared a romance with another male, so Z didn't see what the problem was with referencing another gender.
Listening to Charles speak before he noticed her, she smirked. Teela was now but another pawn in the game. You couldn't be emotional and kill people, it didn't make sense. It was clear that Charles would choose her. She looked over at Jasper knowingly, giving him a little nod of greeting, listening as Charles returned the whisper.
"Understood, boss."
She stepped back, leaning against the wall and hugging the bear to her chest.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"I was actually hoping you would say that, Charles." I said with a smirk, standing up as I took out my blunderbuss and finger claw. "I already know everything about this mansion. There's not much you can do to stop me from getting more explosives." I started to pull out a large amount of explosives, most of which were small grenades. "Being a cattle has advantages that your filthy killers don't. They actually get to kill you!" I giggled. I started to pull up the sleeve, revealing the many scars on my arm. "What a shame... I never got to use my favorite little toy..." I murmured, taking a small block of sodium that was strapped to my arm.


----------



## Taka (Mar 20, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo didn't even have time to take in the fact that his new archenemy was hugging Koizumi before Teela was threatening to blow up Charles. This wasn't good--at this rate, the crazy woman was going to kill everyone in this room to exact her revenge. However, his employer almost certainly had something up his sleeve as well. There was no real need for Sendo to get involved. "Koizumi..." he said, standing up, "we should take our leave."

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki couldn't find her voice through the entire meeting, it was all so scary for her. As if this building wasn't already life-threatening enough, now there would be traps involved? She wasn't paying much attention anymore until the maid flew into a frenzy, pulling out explosives and everything. She quickly stood up, "Don't do it! Don't kill anybody!" Yuki found herself calling to the maid, tears filling her eyes. Yuki never did get used to the idea of death--even after all that these people had done to them, she couldn't bear to see anyone die, not even Charles.


----------



## ethre (Mar 20, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi didn't hesitate to get up and walk out before Sendo did. How was she supposed to react to that hug? He just sucked out her eardrum before and now he's hugging her? Why? She decided not to mention it since it would've put Sendo in a bad mood. She felt like that would be a bad idea since he's a killer after all - he could well kill everyone in this room if he put his mind to it. So instead she just puffed out her cheeks and put a hand on her ear as she walked, not really sure where she was going. However, Koizumi would sneak a few glances behind her as she walked to see how Sendo was doing.


----------



## Taka (Mar 20, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo walked faster to catch up with Koimizu. He had nothing to say about the apology Suzuya had given her, but he didn't believe it was sincere. He followed the girl silently for a little while, pondering the whole new situation they were in. "That was a horrible meeting," he finally said, adjusting his hat out of habit, "I couldn't get a word in edgewise after they mentioned traps." Sendo made a strange face at the thought, he liked being able to state his opinion in a conversation.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

I stared at the girl, my face blank as I pulled my sleeve over my scarred arm. A smile suddenly flew across my face, my eyes lighting up in amusement. "Why would I do that? I can smell the gunpowder in the walls. I'm smart enough to know that if I were to use even one grenade, the entire mansion would blow. Along with me. And if I were to shoot, and my bullet missed it's target, which is very unlikely, the bullet would cause enough heat from friction, it would make a spark, and the outcome is the same as if I were to use my bombs." I grinned at the girl. "I'm not stupid!" I laughed, pointing the blunderbuss at Yuki. "Bam!" I giggled, the gun going off, but no bullets came out. It was empty.


----------



## Taka (Mar 20, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki winced and let out a small squeal as Teela pulled the trigger. She gave a weak smile when she realized what had happened, looking up at the maid and trying to hide the fact that she was shaking with adrenaline and fear. She could only think of how much she wanted to leave this awful place and the strange, scary people that were here. Even the other guests were losing it, after all. It was only a matter of time before her own sanity began to slip away.

Yuki wasn't sure what to say now and she felt rather silly at this point, but she was still fearful of what would happen now. Who could really be trusted?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 20, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female stared intently at the maid, watching as the her recent loss began to strip her of her sanity. She was falling apart, and only someone stable could see that. The maid would prove interesting to the game, perhaps Z would even help her.. even if just for a little while. Z was here to ensure Charles would win the game, even if her own life was lost. Which it wouldn't be. The pay was too good for her to die. A little smile formed on her pink lips as she considered in what ways to help the maid. She could assist her with weaponry, or aid her in avoiding the newest traps, then slowly disappear to leave Teela alone. She could fend for herself anyway, Z just needed some fun. Her most recent assignment was boring and proved to be all too easy for her, so she was curious as to what would happen if she spiced things up.
Most of the cattle were leaving at this point, which meant Z would have her word with Charles about what to do with her new toy.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 20, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah..uhm?-" Suzuya could only stutter as he was escorted out rather roughly by Komaeda, not quite sure why the other had gotten so hasty all of a sudden, The albino wasn't even done with his apology, in fact this probably left Koizumi quite confused.

"This happened ah.. How come?" Suzuya managed to ask rather incoherently, not really sure if the sentence came out right as the stitched boy tried to ask what exactly Komaeda was doing, the albino put on a very puzzled expression as he tried to ponder why they had to leave so fast, wondering if he had possibly done something wrong.


*.: Charles :.*

Charles waited for Jasper to listen to his command, and for everyone except Z and perhaps if he chose to stay around, Jasper, would leave.

Presumably some believed that Teela was about to blow the place up, but Charles knew the girl might be na?ve with some matters, yet she wasn't stupid enough to actually take them all with her.. and if she was, perhaps Charles would applaud her right here and now for being so ridiculously out of her mind, more so than he himself, who was a senile old man in some aspects.

"I would like to remind you all.. when I said that everything takes place tonight, and you will notice changes in the morning.. well, because some are fools to believe otherwise, let me enlighten that also means the weaponry will be moved, the explosives and materials for such will also be moved to different locations. the whole game will be changing up tonight, and if you like to play games let me put this in a term a gamer might understand.." 

Charles gesturing for his hand, making a motion as he exclaimed 
"Welcome to hard mode! the difficulty has been increased and the boss has leveled up." the man spoke rather foreign to his tongue, in truth he didn't know much about video games, but he could recall that some of the younger generation did as a girl named Chihiro fujisaki was a participant in his last games, and she would rant on and on about this and that video game system and hacking tools, though Charles didn't really bring her habits up for any particular reason, rather than to see how the cattle would respond.​


----------



## ethre (Mar 20, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi laughed a little at Sendo's comment. "Wasn't it? Heh.. Charles never fails to scare me,"  she smiled, which was soon reduced to a frown. After a brief silence, she looked at the killer again, then asking,"Um, how long do you plan to follow me around? It would look weird if a killer were following a.."  Koizumi paused, clearing her throat, "..cattle."

 Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda thought for a moment, staring at the boy when he stopped. "That's not important, is it?..Heh, that man next to her looked shady.."  he lied, wondering if Suzuya would notice. He actually had no idea why he came when he did - Suzuya was just hugging her after all - it's not like they were fighting. It's not like there was any grave danger in the situation. He didn't regret taking him away, so why _did_ he take him away? He sighed, staring at the ground for a bit. "Things got awkward quickly, didn't they? Do you want to go get something to eat? Just to get away from all this killing?"  Komaeda asked, trying to escape the situation.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

I moved over to Yuki, the blunderbuss still in my hand. I gently placed a hand on her head. "Don't worry. The only one who will be dying at my feet will be those who try to use a guillotine on my love..." I murmur to her, a serious, yet gentle look in my eyes. Walking past her, I stopped at the door, about to turn to Charles but resisted. "If the boss levels up, then I'll only do more so." I smiled to myself. "Japer, do you not believe me? Are you asking me to strip down to my undergarments?" I questioned, my voice rising in anger. I spun around, shoving the gun into the hidden holster on my thigh before it could be seen.

[There ya go]


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

(Back. Going to post now. Um... @KittyKittyBoo, mind editing? Don't leave yet. >w< )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jasper had spaced out for a bit and when he saw everyone leaving, he realized Charles had given him a task to do. "Of course, sir." Jasper set to work grabbing all the weapons laid out on the table that belonged to Teela. Once he grabbed them all, he looked over at Teela and asked, "Is this all? This pile is a bit light for someone like you. Where are you hiding the rest?"

Jasper tuned out Charles rambling about how the game was changing. Jasper knew this step would have come at any moment. He was just so focused on Teela and what she would do next.


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

Jasper countered coldly, "Yes, please, if you don't mind. Relax. I'm not going to attack you or anything. I don't see people in _that_ way. I'd rather kill than... other options." Jasper awkwardly laughed. "Now, go ahead. Strip."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"Y-you pervert!" I shouted, my cheeks quickly turning red. "I most certainly am not going to strip down for you! Especially with _him_ around!" I added, pointing at Charles. "And I know that the security cameras record everything that shows on those screens!"


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

Jasper rolled his eyes. "I'm not a pervert. Why are you so paranoid anyways? It's not like you have anything I haven't seen before. It's just human biology." Jasper was confused on why Teela seemed to care so much about this. It certainly wasn't something that bothered him. He jokingly added, "If it makes you feel any better, I'll strip down to my undergarments as well."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 20, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

As komaeda's responses came, the albino only seemed to get more and more puzzled at why he was being taken away like this, The other male was acting weird, and Suzuya was a little too dense to figure out why, so he simply cocked his head to the side as he was pulled along with the other.

"Ah, ah..? I suppose so, but food sounds good too." Suzuya mumbled, trying to see for himself if he could solve the mystery of the way Komaeda was currently acting, though the chances were not in his favour, and this made Suzuya pout visibly. 

Though his tummy answered the other's question before he got the chance to, a small grumble emitting from his tummy which made Suzuya nearly jump since he was so lost in thought.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles had been watching the scene before him unfolding, frowning as he simply shook his head. 

"Jasper.. can you at least take the lady to a dressing room of sorts? It's not polite to ask a woman to take off her clothes in front of many people, even if she is cattle.. I think my mansion has set rules for respect, and no offence to you.. but It would disgust me to see you or Teela in undergarments." as he said this, the old man scrunched his nose up, unsure if he wanted to take the chance and trust Teela, or if he should let Jasper continue on with his search, however the one thing for certain was that Charles wanted no part in this.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

"My apologies, sir." Jasper turned towards Teela. "Now then, do you mind going with me to the bathroom then or somewhere else private? I do hate to do this but I really need to ensure that you have no weapons left on your person still."


----------



## ethre (Mar 20, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I hope that going to that meeting wasn't too hard on you. It's not like Charles is really gonna set those traps or take people hostage.. so don't worry about it."  Komaeda tried to distract Suzuya from what happened, going into the kitchen. "Oh, uh, Suzuya. Do you want to try making something? I'm feeling a little tired from that.."  he said warily, sitting down at the table, cupping his head with one hand.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 20, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino shook his head and gave a rather excited smile. "Nuh uh! It was amazing... Charles is going to set more traps! isn't that exciting??" Suzuya mused, 
though the excitement slowly began to deflate as he actually processed what Komaeda had told him, the pout coming back to his features as he disappointedly muttered "Ah.. So Charles is just lying and being a total lame arse?"

This caused Suzuya to bite his lip, his mood swinging from glee to something of depression. 

"Hmm? me? Ah... I can try, but I won't guarantee it will be yummy~" The boy offered with a childish tease, giving the other a playful salute as he made his way over to the fridge, digging out some bread and some jam, then he began to search the counters for some peanut butter, knives and a fork, so he could prepare the most simple of lunches.

The ever so easy to make Peanut butter and jam sandwiches, something his adoptive father did teach him how to make due to the fact Shinohara often worried that Suzuya wouldn't be able to feed himself if the man were away, and truth be told, the theory was somewhat right, The albino wasn't sure how to cook most things, and struggled in the kitchen most of the time, which mostly resulted in many injures and things falling on him as he failed dishes. 

Swaying and spinning on his heel, the boy continued to quietly giggle as he prepared the easy to make sandwiches.


*.: Charles :.*

"Oh no.. really it's fine, my boy.. Just remember even if Teela doesn't act it, she is still a lady, and in this mansion ladies are to be treated with care until it's time for their bitter end." Charles reminded the other, though in reality even as sick and twisted as the elder man was, he did have respect for boundaries and as such, would never tolerate someone abusing the other gender.

Not that this situation was abusing, it was just alarming how Jasper could forget such things, manners were a given to be working at this mansion and Charles expected nothing less than proper etiquette from the butler.  

Charles glanced towards Z, deciding as soon as the others would leave the room, he could discuss the important matter with the girl, and also perhaps the changes that would take place tonight. some were already in place, but some needed some adjustments, but if the cattle could handle to play professionals, it would be essential to up their mansion's killing game quite a bit to add to the thrill and difficulty for the cattle, these traps and motives wouldn't be any laughing matter, and would have to be dealt with tonight. 
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 20, 2015)

"H-hell no!" I shouted, my nails digging into my palms. "You getting undressed too would b-be worse!" I growled, my cheeks bright red as my nails cut my skin, a few drops of blood seeping through my fingers. "I-if you weren't a pervert, then you wouldn't even be asking me in the first place!" I swung the door open, my bloody hand tinting the doorknob red. "Dammit, if you expect to get me undressed, either I'll have to be drunk, unconscious, or dead!" At this, I stormed out of the room, my cheeks bright red as I moved to the music room. Shutting the door, I sat down at the piano, my fingers flying over the keys as I played my favorite song, the _Death Waltz_.


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

Jasper tried to reason with Teela. "How would that be worse? I'm not a pervert. Teela? Are you okay?" He watched her curiously as her hand started to bleed. She suddenly ran out of the room and quickly left. Jasper looked over to Charles with a confused expression on his face. "Should I go after her, sir?"


----------



## Taka (Mar 20, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo stopped walking, "Don't do that," he said very seriously, "don't refer to yourself in that way." He approached Koizumi and placed his left hand on her shoulder, his other hand grasping the tip of his hat. "Now, I don't care what Charles says or how much he pays me--I will never refer to another person by such a horrid title. Please, just don't even joke about it." Sendo appeared much more bothered by the word coming from her mouth about herself than he had when Charles had said it earlier.

"As for your question," he said, returning to his grinning self, "I wouldn't worry about that. I'm simply spectating until I come to a decision." It was a strange answer, but strange answers seemed to be a thing of his.

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki felt a little better after Teela's comment to her, and strangely by the pat on the head as well. But when the situation go awkward, she decided to slip out of the dining room to find somewhere safe to go. After all, she hadn't forgotten that there would be traps by morning and she needed to get ready. Perhaps she could get her hands on a weapon of sorts to defend herself.


----------



## ethre (Mar 20, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Suzuya, you could have just said sorry and be done with apologizing, you know.."  Komaeda mumbled at his place at the table, tapping his fingers against it. He had no idea why he was so bothered. Why was he even still thinking about what'd happened? It was such a small thing too.. He looked at the boy from the table, beginning to drum his fingers in a rhythm. He didn't know it yet, but there was a small hope in Komaeda's heart that blossomed when he was near the boy. Something he didn't particularly dislike.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Yeah, that Charles guy really needs to get his priorities straight. Calling us cattle.."  Koizumi sighed, looking at the man. It worried her a little though when he said he's just spectating til' he came to a decision. What was that supposed to mean? Was there a chance that he could still kill her? Then why was she even letting him follow her still? This Sendo guy.. he's really shady, but Mahiru felt like she should keep him around for some reason.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 20, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino slowly stopped in his actions as he was fiddling with the jar of peanut butter, trying to get it to pop open to no avail. 
"Ah..? Why are you still going on about that?" Suzuya curiously asked, quite oblivious to why Komaeda had gotten back onto the topic.

Cocking his head once more to the left, then the right, and soon that same pout came to his features as he further questioned. "Ah.. Did I do something that bothered you in some way?" as the albino asked this, he slowly walked towards the other male and held the peanut butter jar to his chest, before suddenly leaning forward and staring at the other with his puzzled expression.

*.: Charles :.*

"She's acting suspicious, so I would go ahead and try to commence the search my boy.. however, I feel you should search later, she isn't planning to kill anyone soon, my life is more than likely all she is interested in ending." Charles assured Jasper, flashing the butler a little grin to show off his confidence, the old man didn't have a death wish and was smart enough to know how to avoid one.

On the other hand, he also had a meeting with Z that he really must attend. the girl knew of a very devious plan that he was preparing for tonight, and if the preparations weren't finished accordingly, the plan would be all for naught.

"I trust you can take care of this with no issues later on?" He raised his eyebrow as he questioned his prized butler, though he knew Jasper was more than fit to deal with a rebellious maid, so it wasn't very concerning right now, the matter at hand was much more important, and Jasper should be there for the discussion.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

Jasper nodded. "Understood. I will continue the search later on." Jasper smiled. He teased, "Yes, your _short_, little life is quite important compared to everyone else's here."

Jasper stood near his chair still. "And yes, of course, I'll be handle it all later." He glanced towards the door. "Was there anything else you needed me to do?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 21, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I'm not so sure myself, actually.. why am I so worried? It just gave me an unusual feeking when you hugged that girl."  Komaeda forced himself to smile to assure the boy that he didn't need to get so close to him. "It was nothing. I don't think you need to burden yourself with it.."  he said, trailing off.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 21, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female stood up from her spot on the wall, stepping towards Charles now that Jasper was headed out. He was the last to remain, and once he was gone, Charles would tell her what her next move was. After all, if the cattle were just pawns in this game, Z could be nothing more than a knight, so she could easily be removed from the game, though she had an advantage the others didn't have.
Her bear fell to the ground, though she kept it held tightly in her right fist.
"Okay, boss. What's the plan?"​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 21, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya stared at Komaeda for about a minute with that same puzzled expression, not quite sure why the other was feeling like that over him hugging some random girl, the albino only did the action as it was something his dad told him to do when Suzuya was supposed to apologize.

Although soon without thinking much into it, Suzuya slowly wrapped his arms around Komaeda and placed his head atop the other's messy hair, resting his chin there as he closed his eyes, when the other was sitting like this, it made hugging him a lot easier after all.

"Oh no, oh no.." He mumbled, sounding somewhat concerned yet quiet. 
"It happened again.. my body moved on it's own like this." The albino pouted a little, even more puzzled at his own actions than the way Komaeda was acting, he just seemed so excited and spontaneous around the other as of late, but perhaps Suzuya didn't mind.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles snorted, he couldn't help but do so at the little tease. "My life might be short, but at least it will be worth while till the very end." The man spoke with promise, as he really did hope to be entertained until the moment he breathed no more.

"I'm going to discuss the various traps I have in mind, and also I will have you remove all of the weapons and place them elsewhere, as for Z here.. she has successfully kidnapped our very first hostage." Charles gestured towards Z.

The old man took a minute to stand up, heading over to where Z was stationed then continued on with "I believe you'll find my methods to be a little more ..on edge, after today, I want things to be more extreme and much more life threatening to the players, now then.. Z, where might Koko be? I believe it's time for our fun to begin, after all.. it wouldn't be any fun if the master of the mansion and his killers didn't rustle up trouble every now and then." 

​


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

Jasper smiled. "I sure hope it is." He walked back inside the room at nodded at Z in acknowledgement. Jasper continued, "Sounds like a plan. Oh? Has she now? Well, that's it then. This game is just about to get more interesting. I'm excited. I wonder how many different methods of murder there are total~" Jasper's voice took on a joyful tone as it usually did when he discussed his favorite things.


----------



## ethre (Mar 21, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda smiled a little, relief washing over him, resting his head in his hands. He felt strangely relaxed in this position for a moment, then got up. "Let's try those sandwiches, shall we? Sorry that you had to listen to that,"  Komaeda grinned, walking over to behind the counter again. He looked at Suzuya. "Oh, these look great. You know what would make it better? You could spread a little bit of regular butter on it and it'll taste delicious.. my mother taught me that when I was really young,"  the boy smiled.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 21, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z let out a little giggle, waving a hello towards Jasper.
"It would be a good idea for us killers to kind of stick together. I mean.. the loyal ones. There seem to be a few sticking closely to the cattle that I'm starting to dislike. We saw what happened to Daniel."
She frowned, before turning to Charles.
"The master bedroom, boss... I have her tied down to the bed. Luckily the room is laced with traps already. It's near impossible to get in there to save the girl without risking one's own life."​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 21, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Feeling rather comforted that Komaeda accepted the hug, The Albino relaxed into the embrace and sighed in content. not realizing just how nice it felt to hug someone, it was something Suzuya seldom did, and for some strange reason it felt _better_ when he was embracing Komaeda opposed to Koizumi 

As the Albino snuggled against the other, Suzuya took notice of how the taller male was more lean than himself, and so felt much more firm to the touch hold. 
And this was something Suzuya preferred to cuddle against seeing as the Albino was rather slender and small.

He felt his cheeks begin to heat up and his heart pick up pace as he wondered exactly why it felt so good to be around Komaeda, why it felt so safe and nice to hold him in his arms like this, yet the only answer the stitched boy could come up with was of no use and only confused him more. 

As they separated, and Suzuya trotted along to follow the other in rather a blissful like daze, the energetic boy took a little detour to the fridge to obtain the butter Komaeda was speaking of, simply shaking his head when Komaeda said this and that about apologizing about speaking, Suzuya liked Komaeda's voice, so it didn't matter If he was talking about his worries or whatever, it was fine if he wanted to talk.

The Albino passed the butter to Komaeda, and hopped up onto the counter, using his legs as support as he sat down onto the surface, then spun around so he was facing the other, though perhaps neither of the boys expected what Suzuya was about to suddenly blurt out, a smile on his lips as the albino asked a rather serious question ever so naively. 
"mm.. what is love, is it happiness, desu?"

*.: Charles :.*

Charles quite liked Z's plan already, she was always thoughtful and planned out her moves nicely, and it was something Charles had to praise, though in his mind no one compared to Jasper, but there was still the other servants that he trusted.

"I can't help but agree with Z's proposal.. I sensed quite the bit of rebellion in the air today, it was good to eliminate Teela from the possible traitors, but we can never be too careful, Sendo and Komaeda in particular disgust me.. I can't tell if Sendo is doing his job, or actually trying to protect that cattle, and on the other hand Komaeda is acting a little _too_ friendly with that stitched thing.." He had emphasis on thing, as Charles still wasn't sure if that was a girl or a boy yet, He hadn't bothered to ask and the file with Suzuya's information didn't give him much details on the subject.

Turning towards Z so he could hear her better, Charles took in the new found information and reached up to scratch his chin in thought. 
"Ah.. Good work, Z.. May I ask what kind of traps you have laid there and in what state the girl is? I'm a bit rusty on the layout, another reason I'm installing new ones tonight, so I can keep better track.. oh, speaking of which, what do you think of converting a cattle to a killer? Is it a good idea, or have I gone simply mad?" Charles suddenly asked, in truth, the old man was pondering an idea that he had thought up.

The idea in turn was to offer one of the cattle freedom if they killed one of their friends in front of his eyes, the despair they would feel from the task would consume them and eventually reduce them to end their own lives, and if they didn't, he would offer them freedom, and crush it before their very eyes as they tried to leave his mansion, there was no hope either way, Charles just wanted to shake things up a little, and play pretend with the cattle to cause a little scene as causing others to feel pain was one of Charles most favorite things to do after all.
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 21, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z paused, putting a finger to her lips in thought. "Koko is bleeding. It shouldn't be fatal, but enough time might cause death by blood loss. She was easy to get a hold of, falling victim to my razor trip wire.. and of course, I played with her a bit."
The female pulled out her trusty scissors, snapping them as to chip off the dried blood.
"There's razor wire binding the entrance to the room and shacking her to the bed by her wrists and ankles, so any movement causes them to cut deeper into her skin. There also may or may not be a few blades hidden in the walls, ready to be released by spring when certain places beneath the carpeting are stepped on. Of course, these traps won't kill the cattle... just injure them so I can come around and offer them a little game.~

Though, I do wonder if anyone liked the Koko enough to attempt to rescue her."​


----------



## Taka (Mar 21, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Tell me, have you ever heard the phrase 'appearances can be deceiving?', Koizumi?" Sendo asked rather suddenly, starting down the hallway again, though he didn't wait for an answer. "You see, if a deceiver were to tell the truth even once, he is liable to shatter his entire identity. That being said, I hope you understand... that I cannot neglect my duties." Sendo seemed to be speaking in some sort of code.

"Things will always be too late. You can't change the past, so you may as well fix the future with what you have."


----------



## ethre (Mar 21, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Love? Don't ask me about that - I hardly know anything about the subject either. From what I've heard, it supplies great hope to those involved in it.. I always wondered what it was like."  The boy paused, thinking of what to say next.   "It does sound like it would bring happiness, huh? It's still new to me. Why do you ask?" 

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi didn't know what to say at that. You may as well fix the future with what you have? Is that his way of saying you kill what you get? She didn't understand why Sendo was treating her this way anyways.. Koizumi puffed out her cheeks again, looking at the man trailing her."I'll trust you then.. Are you hungry?"

(( Eek, no fancy colors since using a phone to use hexes is complicated.. ;m; Posting now since I'm stuck at an airport for the next two hours. ;m; ))


----------



## Taka (Mar 21, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Hungry? Hm, yes, now that you mention it, I am. Actually, I left something we can eat in a room nearby. Besides, I want to make sure whoever is changing the rooms around later doesn't take something else that I put there." Sendo answered thoughtfully. "Follow me." he added with a grin, walking quickly past Mahiru. Sendo only walked a little while before he reached his destination. "Here we are," he stopped at the door and opened it, looking back to check if Koizumi was still there.


----------



## ethre (Mar 21, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi was a little hesitant to go into a room alone - with a _male killer._ There were too many bad endings to this situation.. "Y-you idiot! What are you intending if you're making me go into your room?!"  she asked, backing away. "If you think luring me into there will work, it won't!"  she huffed angrily.


----------



## Taka (Mar 21, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo was surprised at Koizumi's reaction, he just stared at her for a few seconds before chuckling. "This isn't my room," he said, "I just happened to put a few of my things in there; I put things in all sorts of rooms at this mansion. If it makes you feel any better, I'll go get them and come back." Sendo went inside, coming out a few seconds later with a briefcase that he held very carefully with both hands. On top of the briefcase was a fancy cake box. "So, where do you want to eat this?" he asked, not wanting to lead the way after the disapproval he'd gotten for navigating. It's not like he had been intending to do anything to her, but he understood her distrust in this situation. "I do apologize, cake isn't the sort of thing you eat for a meal, but I didn't bring anything with me besides sweets when I came to the mansion."


----------



## ethre (Mar 21, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"It's still being in a room with a killer alone.."  Koizumi mumbled, folding her arms. "Ah, I can't eat it. It looks really expensive so you could have it to yourself if you want,"  the photographer shook her head. "Uh, you didn't happen to bring any utensils with you, did you?"  she asked, a bit ashamed from assuming the wrong thing before. "It doesn't really matter where we eat, though."


----------



## Taka (Mar 21, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Nonsense, this cake is too big for me to eat by myself, and I come from a wealthy family so it's nothing, really." he replied. Sendo held up the black case as he continued, "Everything we need is right here." he assured her. "Everything except a table, that is." he added with a grin.

"Which probably means we should go to a room with one of those in it, wouldn't you say?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 21, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"A wealthy family? I don't think I understand - you took this job for money from Charles, but you're already rich? It doesn't really make sense to me."  Koizumi frowned in confusion, looking at Sendo. "We could probably eat downstairs in the kitchen - I think Charles is still in the dining hall.."  she wondered aloud, beginning to go in the direction of the kitchen.


----------



## Taka (Mar 21, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Ah, it's a long story." Sendo answered, though he didn't explain any further. "The kitchen works." He followed her over to the kitchen, not letting down his guard. The dining room was very close to the kitchen and he didn't feel it would be completely safe in there, though most people were going as far from Charles as possible.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

Jasper spoke up. "Charles, I just thought of the most brilliant idea." He took a deep breath before continuing, "Why don't we air a few videos showcasing the players' families getting injured? We should fabricate them in such a way that it looks very real and sounds as if their family is being beaten and tortured." Jasper grinned. He sure did love psychological horror. It was the perfect lead up to the best deaths ever.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 21, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Mm well... I feel really excited when I'm around you, so..uhm~? " The stitched boy trailed off midsentence as he was unsure how to continue, Suzuya began to let his legs hang off of the counter, swaying them a little as he collected his thoughts on what how he should word it.

"Is it Love?.. mm, I feel like It is..?" Suzuya felt a little unsure of himself, frowning a little as he waited for Komaeda to butter the sandwiches, occupying himself with the idea of _love_, although having never really felt the emotion before, not even for his adoptive father Shinohara-san. 

The stitched boy did like his adoptive father, but he never felt this strongly about someone before other than Komaeda to want to act on the feeling, and Suzuya wasn't having a very easy time processing the emotion, so that's why he would act on impulse and hug the other, or try to be around the other.

yet the more the Albino thought about this puzzling subject, Suzuya started to feel his cheeks growing warm, thus the stitched boy reached up and childishly cupped his cheeks in his hands to try to make the warmth go down, not at all enjoying the sensation of his face growing hot.

Being so occupied with sorting out his own emotions, Suzuya didn't notice the two new arrivals.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles was more than just a little impressed with Z's work, giving her a small applaud as he quite appreciated just how far she managed to get these past days. 

"Splendid work, darling! splendid, I wasn't aware of just how hard you were working.. I think you deserve a raise." Charles complimented with a smirk, the old man would be sure to raise Z's pay by the end of the night.

"I'm sure there must be someone that is human enough to save her.. and if there isn't, you are allowed to do whatever you want to end the hostages life, slowly, quickly, whatever pleases you the most my dear, though may I suggest using the lead sprinkler? It is a most gruesome of tortures that I think would suit your method quite well." Lying down the suggestion onto the table, Charles turned to Jasper.

Knowing that his time for bed was coming, Charles didn't want to waste a minute in getting the orders out to his killers for the night, after all, tomorrow was going to be a fun game filled with torture, mayhem and possibly deaths. 

"On the other hand.. I think it's time to get these preparations underway, Jasper.. you are to set up the _films_, that idea is breathtaking and I would expect nothing less from you! I would give you a raise, but I already give you half of my life saving." He chuckled, before continuing with 
"And Z, you are to attend to letting the guests know you have a hostage, use whatever time and method you prefer, you can wait to inform them.. or let them know right off the bat." finishing the discussion with this, Charles let out a clap to let them know it was time to carry out the orders.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

Jasper nodded. "As you wish, sir." He walked off to one of the bedrooms where he had set up the equipment the night before in order to organize and put together the films. This would take only a bit as Jasper had some skill in working with technology. He also had all the information he needed at his fingertips from the months of stalking he had done before the guests had even stepped foot inside the mansion. Jasper hummed a jolly tune to himself as he worked. It was great to be alive.


----------



## ethre (Mar 21, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Hm, it might be. You'll have to decide for yourself about how you feel, though. I'm not too sure what that's like,"  Komaeda said thoughtfully, resting his head on his arm. He noticed two people walking in, looking at the door to see who they were. It was Sendo, and.. that red-haired girl. "Oh, you two, welcome!"  Komaeda smiled, hoping it looked convincing.

Koizumi Mahiru

"I don't mind listening-"  Koizumi began, before she noticed just who was in the kitchen - Suzuya and a suspicious looking white-haired man. She huffed and looked in the other direction as if they weren't there, and took a seat at the dining table.


----------



## Taka (Mar 21, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

As he laid eyes on Suzuya, Sendo nearly dropped the case he held to go strangle him. If it weren't for what was inside, he probably would have--but he didn't. He held back the urge to say something rude, but his pride as a gentlemen told him to be polite to the boy and his partner. "Would anyone like some cake? There is plenty to go around. I'm going to make some tea as well." he said, placing the briefcase and cake on the table and opening them up. Inside the case was an intricately designed set of china: a teapot, saucers, teacups, little bowls and some utensils too. He lifted each piece very carefully out and put them on the table as gentle as possible; they were very special to him.

When he was finished, he put on a pot of water to brew up some of his favorite blend, watching Suzuya closely to make sure he didn't try anything funny.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

Once finishing my song, I pulled down the cover for the piano keys, my eyes heavy with the need to  sleep. Stepping out of the music room, I made my way to the servant's quarters, and grabbing a blanket out of a closet, I laid down on a couch, the scents of gunpowder lulling me to sleep.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 21, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"mm.. you know, it's confusing, but I think I do..?" Suzuya mumbled more to himself, not making much sense as he was trying to comprehend the emotion of _love._ to no avail.

It would probably be better to wrap his mind around it tomorrow, the Albino was far too tired from the long meeting that old bag Charles held earlier and his thoughts kept trailing off the subject now due to not wanting his cheeks to heat up like that.

However, it wasn't long until Suzuya registered the new arrivals in the room now that he actually looked over there, giving a small wave from the counter he was perched on.

although the Albino really did love sweets above nearly anything else, yet he also knew most of the food in the mansion would be laced with poisons, especially from one of the killers, it was probably poisoned after all. 

"Ah! uhm.. Is it poisoned, desu??" Suzuya exclaimed with a rather puzzled expression, looking rather conflicted since it was true that he loved sweets, yet also true that dying didn't sound so pleasant, not to mention the Albino was simply confused about his earlier discussion with Komaeda.


*.: Charles :.*

Once everyone left and was dismissed, Charles started out of the room with a long strut and went down the halls to find himself a new place to hide, tomorrow would be interesting, most interesting indeed.

​


----------



## ethre (Mar 21, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda advanced over to the man suspiciously, squinting at him then returning to his usual, kind smile.  "I'll take some,"  he said coldly, standing up straight. "Nagito Komaeda, pleased to meet you,"  he said with his back turned, standing over next to Suzuya protectively, glaring for a moment at Koizumi.

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi looked a little confused at Komaeda's coldness towards her and Sendo. She tried her best to look comfortable with Suzuya here, staring at the table, sweating. "It's not poisoned, I don't think.. he was gonna let me have some, so you should respect that he's willing to share."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 21, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female watched Charles head to bed, smiling, pleased with his compliment. She turned, skipping after Jasper in curiosity. She would let the cattle know of her hostage soon enough, but for now, she was curious as to how Jasper was going to create these videos. He said he would make them believable, so that means they would be fake. But... how?

Z entered the room, leaning in the doorway and tilting her head to look at him.
"You've had this idea awhile?"​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 21, 2015)

[Wolf, could you have Z come after Teela? Myst had to go.]


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> *.:Z:.*
> 
> The female watched Charles head to bed, smiling, pleased with his compliment. She turned, skipping after Jasper in curiosity. She would let the cattle know of her hostage soon enough, but for now, she was curious as to how Jasper was going to create these videos. He said he would make them believable, so that means they would be fake. But... how?
> 
> ...



Jasper didn't look up from his work as he answered back, "Yes, I have. Why? Does that surprise you?" Jasper grinned to himself. He really did enjoy his work. It did make life interesting after all. And if you loved what you did, what better way was there to live?


----------



## Taka (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Sendo Senkusha, pleased to meet you as well." Sendo said with a grin as he finished the tea. He said nothing about the others' discussion about poison--he would never taint his favorite dessert, after all. He left it unsaid though and began pouring for cups of tea; not asking if anyone didn't want any. Sendo sat next to Koizumi and placed one of the cups of tea in front of her as well as a slice of the cake before taking a sip of his own tea. The sheer taste of the delightful cup of bliss warmed his cold soul, soothing his nerves for but a moment before he took another sip to get that warm feeling all over again. Though there was nothing quite like the first sip of a good cup of tea. "So," he started, unable to cope with the silence, "that was some meeting, eh?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 22, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"The meeting..? Ah, I remember now! He said you didn't kill anyone yet.. did you?"  Komaeda asked, looking closely at the man, grinning. "Did all your hope disappear? Did it all vanish because you can't kill anyone?"  Komaeda sneered, only with a hint of friendliness behind his smile. "...were you too scared?"  he mumbled, narrowing his eyes mischievously.

Koizumi Mahiru 

Koizumi sat uncomfortably when she noticed the taller white-haired man approach Sendo, afraid for what was going to happen next. She didn't feel she should interfere because she might've caused all this. She took a small bite of the cake she recieved from Sendo, surprised to how good it was. When she did realize so, she looked over at Suzuya and stuck out her tongue at the boy and kept eating.


----------



## Taka (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Oh no," Sendo said, very matter-of-factly after another sip of tea, "I have all the hope I need and more. I have very few fears in this world and I do things at my own pace." He leaned forward with a very serious face before adding: "Everyone knows the tortoise won the race." with that, he leaned back in his chair and laughed. "You're very amusing." he commented before finishing off the last bit of his tea. Sendo liked it when people attempted to get on his nerves with petty words, it was fun to see what kind of silly things they thought would upset him.


----------



## ethre (Mar 22, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"You're pretty interesting too,"  the tall boy smiled, standing up straight and looking down at him. "Ah, that's right - slow and steady wins the race, doesn't it? I forgot to ask- how's the girl doing?"  he asked cheerfully, putting a hand on Koizumi's shoulder and looking down at her. "Is your ear doing well? Could I check?"  he inquired, poking the bandages covering her ear.

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi began to get irritated from this tall guy - why was he poking her? He was probably even worse than Suzuya was.. She looked at Sendo briefly for help, then realizing it was no use since he was just 'spectating' her and let it happen.


----------



## Taka (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"She's doing fine," Sendo said, waving his hand at Komaeda to give Mahiru some personal space, "don't you have somewhere to be?" He was tired of these two and their shenanigans; he just wanted them to leave now. Sendo glanced at Koizumi, hoping Komaeda hadn't hurt her ear by poking the bandages.


----------



## ethre (Mar 22, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Not particularly - I haven't made any plans to kill anyone yet. Why?"  Komaeda asked, beginning to pry gently at the bandages but enough to irritate the other. "Does it bother you? I didn't expect this from you!"  he laughed amusedly, continuing his actions.

Koizumi Mahiru

The man's actions began a dull aching in Koizumi's ear. She winced slightly, not really expecting Sendo to help and hoping they'd leave.


----------



## Taka (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo gritted his teeth, standing up and yanking Komaeda by the collar of his shirt so that their eyes met. "Try that again, I dare you." he said seriously, "See what happens when you mess with my victims." Sendo's eyes narrowed, he was ready to attack him if he persisted--and he'd have no qualms about taking off a limb, or maybe even jamming one of the forks from the table into Komaeda's ear. If there was anything he didn't like, it was fools like this trying to get in the way of his work.


----------



## ethre (Mar 22, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Right, right! Wouldn't want that now, do we?"  Komaeda smiled, pulling the man's arm off of him and grinning. "Looks like I hit a nerve there. My bad,"  he beamed, in a good mood for finally figuring out what this man was doing. "Aren't I making your job easier? I could help you out by killing her here and now - you could take the credit and Charles could see hope in you again! What do you say?"  he asked, holding out a hand to him. Now he almost forgot that Suzuya was here - after all, he would do anything to be of use to someone else or even better - provide hope to someone else.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 22, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z quirked her brow, shaking her head before lowering her voice slightly.
"Not at all, it's expected from you. I mean, you're basically Charles's dog.~"
She teased a little, making sure her tone was far from aggressive. She didn't want to get on Jasper's bad side, she'd heard what he could do and wasn't interested in becoming his next kill.
"It's amazing though, that you can put all that together yourself. You're clever and cruel. I like that."
She smiled, looking at his equipment but not touching it; she knew it was fragile and she couldn't ruin a plan like his.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper replied, "Well, you'd be the same way if you lived around Charles for the past 10 years. He's the one who saved me from my dreaded past." Jasper softly laughed. "If I couldn't do this much, what kind of help would I be?"

Jasper smiled. "Thanks. Your plan is quite clever as well. How long have you been working that out?" Jasper continued to work while he waited for her answer.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 22, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

That was something Z didn't know. It shocked her, and she stared curiously at him, her gaze narrowing with thoughts. Before she spoke, she shook her head to rid herself of the wonder, and nodded, pursing her lips.
"It's a good thing you're around then, who knew if he would last this long without you."
She didn't intend on flattering him, and her eyebrows furrowed with confusion as the words came out of her lips. She set her bear down by the door, the metal objects hidden within it banging against one another.
"Not long, to be honest... Koko was an easy target so I just did what I had to do. I'm not really sure what will happen if they get past my traps..."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper nodded, his hands still at work on the computer in front of him. "Yes, it is a good thing, I suppose. I have a question. By any chance, are you still hanging on to that little teddy bear? I was considering making videos on the killers too for a bit of extra enjoyment and I found quite the information on you. And yes, Koko must have been quite the catch. She wasn't too hard to find information about either. I doubt anyone would miss her. She seems so invisible at this point."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 22, 2015)

*.:Z:.*
"It's unfortunate she had to disappear so early on. She couldn't even make alliances."
Shaking her head, she folded her arms with a sigh.
"And I do hang onto it. It's my weapon cache. I couldn't be without it or else I would only have one weapon."
Z moved around to behind him, taking a peek at the screen before scrunching her nose with distaste.
"And what sort of information did you find? Hopefully more than I know. I'm curious about my past."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper replied, "That only goes to show how weak Koko really is." Jasper finalized the videos and looked over them a few times to make sure they were done correctly. "Well, that's interesting. Keeping your weapons in such an innocent compartment. It may seem obscure to the others but to the trained eye, you can clearly tell you're hiding something."

When Z came up behind him, Jasper closed the screen of his laptop. "You'll find out later when everyone else does." He turned to face her and gave her a sly smile. "No peeking. That would ruin the fun."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 22, 2015)

*.:Z:.*
Z smirked, pleased with the fact that Jasper had noticed and acknowledged where she keeps her weapons. It almost satisfied her that someone had finally said something about it. Quickly moving to pick up the bear and hug it within her arms, she skipped back beside him and shrugged.
"Fine, but I'm going to give you constructive criticism afterwards.~"
With a little wink, she turned to head out the door slowly, almost dreading the boring task of handling Koko once more.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper nodded. "I expect as much." He stood up, beginning to pack away his equipment and placing it in a black duffel bag which he would hide in his little room in the study until it was time to present the videos. "Well, I'm going to head out then. Goodbye." Jasper walked out of the room, carrying his duffel bag with him as he headed towards the study. There was plenty to do until it was time. And speaking of, he still needed to track down Teela and strip her down, as he had promised Charles he would.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 22, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female didn't respond to his farewell, she quickly skipped down the hall to make her way towards the kitchen. There were voices echoing from there, and she decided it would be a nice place to start to give warning about her hostage. As Charles had asked her if cattle should become killers, she decided that whoever rescued Koko would be given immunity... at least for a little while. That would mean their pitiful lives would be spared until they did something weak and caused Z's disgust to spike.

Now to determine which one would go that far to save another poor life... if anyone would.

She stepped into the kitchen, swaying on her feet back and forth to examine those who were in the room. She knew all of them, yet none knew her. She wasn't around until now, she had been assigned to steal Koko right under Suzuya's nose without him noticing. Luckily, the boy's attention was never too focused, so it was quick for Z and she had plenty of time to play with the girl. Perhaps Suzuya would be strong enough to save Koko, after all, they were friends.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper dropped the duffel bag on the bed in his secret room before exiting it and going back into the main study. Once he confirmed that it was locked and sealed, he went towards the servant's room, hoping Teela might be in there. He knocked on the door and waited for a response.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

Still asleep, I couldn't hear him. The only audible sound coming from the room was when I curled up into a ball and when I occasionally murmured in my deep sleep.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

There was no response. Jasper swung open the door loudly and stormed inside to find Teela fast asleep on the bed. He thought for a moment. Should he wake her up or just strip her in her sleep like Charles had suggested?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"W-wha!" I shouted, nearly falling off of the couch. I spun around, glaring at Jasper. "What do you want now, pervert!" I shouted.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper put his hands up. "I'm not the pervert here. I'm just doing my job and I _know_ you have weapons on you still. Give them to me or I will be forced to strip you down myself to get them."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"I don't have any weapons on me! I gave all of them to you!" I lied, holding up a pillow in the events he would attack.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper sighed. "Teela, Teela. I can hear the tangent sounds of your lies as they pass through my ears. I really don't have time for your shenanigans." Jasper walked closer, approaching Teela. "I'll try to make this quick for both of your sakes. Just don't move too much."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Lay a finger on me, I'll shove this down your pants!" I threatened, pulling out a grenade from the pillow. As he stepped closer I remained my place. While anger shone on my face, my eyes were filled woth fear of him.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 22, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino had begun spacing out and wasn't really aware of what was going on around him, that is until Koizumi stuck her tongue out at him, which caused Suzuya to grimace in discomfort, resulting in the Albino hopping off the counter, then he was just about to go to hide behind Komaeda in a rather shy fashion to avoid the awkward situation.

However Suzuya hadn't expected Komaeda and Send to be bickering and looking down on each other like that, this caused him to stop in his tracks as he stared vacantly at the situation presented before him, taking a moment to simply stare and take it all in.

Although soon, the Albino found himself scurrying over and pulling Komaeda's hand away so the other couldn't offer it to the man, then narrowing his eyes and giving a glare towards Sendo, almost as if saying _'touch this and i'll bite you'_, it was a little silly how Suzuya was acting, but the male was probably jealous of the little gesture and confused about the fighting. 

Though through all of this, it looked like Z would have to make a noise to be noticed.


​


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> "Lay a finger on me, I'll shove this down your pants!" I threatened, pulling out a grenade from the pillow. As he stepped closer I remained my place. While anger shone on my face, my eyes were filled woth fear of him.



(Um... I don't want to start a fight now...)

Jasper laughed. "You're not going to do that. In order to do that, you'd have to actually approach me. Besides, you can't fool me. I can see the fear on your face. Just be a good girl and give me all your weapons. If you're nice, I might let you keep one or two." Jasper winked.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"F-fine... I'll d-do it..." I muttered, turning my back to him. "D-do I still have to... Um... Strip?" I asked, my cheeks bright red with humiliation.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper thought for a moment. "I still don't seem to be able to trust you so, yes, please strip then place your weapons on the ground next to you. Afterwards, I will decide which you will be allowed to keep, if any."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"B-bu..." I cut myself off, knowing my chances of getting any weapons were already low enough. My hands trembled as I undid my dress, my shaking clearly noticible as it fell to the ground leaving me only in my undergarments. Bending down, I was extremely careful with placing it on the floor. "D-do I have t-to take off t-the rest...?" I whimpered, my face burning now as I rubbed my scarred arm.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper shook his head. "No, I think that should be enough. Now, where are the weapons?" Jasper regarded her with a cold, lifeless stare but his main focus were the weapons. It didn't faze him one bit how Teela was practically naked in front of him. Jasper wasn't bothered. He's seen enough naked bodies of his victims after he's killed and mutilated them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"T-there..." I murmured, pointing to my blunderbuss and the grenade neatly set aside on the ground. "Um... C-could I put my clothes back on? I-I don't have any weapons in them, but if you plan to check, could I at least cover myself up with a b-blanket or something?" I questioned Jasper, Turning to glance at him, my cheeks still had a burning feeling to them from the humiliation Jasper has had me go through.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

"Is that all of them?" Jasper walked over to inspect her weapons. He easily replied, "You may grab a blanket." Jasper grew curious about the girl's behavior. He asked, "Why does it sound like you're stuttering your words? Why are you nervous? This is completely normal. You shouldn't be scared." Jasper gathered up the grenades and continued, "You can keep the blunderbuss. That seems to be the least destructive out of everything here."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

I quickly lunged for the blanked I was using earlier to wrap around myself. "That's all..." I murmured. "And I'm nervous because this is the closest I've become to being naked in the same room as a male." I replied, staring at him. I nearly jumped up to hug Jasper for allowing me to keep my beloved gun.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper nodded. "Thank you for your cooperation, Teela. I wish only the best for you from here on out. Try to make this game a bit interesting, why don't you?" Jasper got up to leave, the grenades neatly tucked away into his jacket. He had to hide them soon.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

"Wait... That's it? How do you know I don't have weapons still hidden? I thought you said you didn't trust me..." I ran up to Jasper, placing a hand on his shoulder.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 22, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z stared as the arguing appeared to continue, even with others spectating. She narrowed her eyes, glaring around the room before she loudly cleared her throat, approaching Suzuya with a scowl on her face. Her heels clicked on the floor, and she smirked, knowing this would draw attention to herself. She giggled softly.
"Suzuya."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasper smiled. "I can just tell. I have my ways. However, did you want me to stay? Was there something you wanted to tell me?"

(Why am I suddenly shipping these two idiots now? >.< )


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 22, 2015)

[It's the power of a hex!]
I felt my cheeks turn even redder. "

- - - Post Merge - - -

[It's the power of a hex!]
I felt my cheeks turn even redder. "Ah... Could you please stay with me?" I questioned, staring atnthe ground.                
[Just use this one]


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

(Wow. Really?)

Jasper scrunched his face in confusion. "Why would you want me to do that?" Jasper was confused. At first, this woman didn't want him to come in and now, she wanted him to stay with her. Was she mad? However, Jasper was curious to see what she wanted.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah.. Suzuya, it's okay. Don't worry,"  Komaeda smiled, pecking the top of his head, not thinking much of the gesture and turning back to Sendo. "What do you think? I could serve as a stepping stone for your path to hope,"  he said excitedly and eagerly with a crazed expression on his face, as if the boy who just kissed Suzuya's forehead disappeared and was replaced with an optimistic maniac.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 23, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino grew flustered at the sudden kiss, not sure why the simple gesture caused his cheeks to burn like that.
"Is it really okay.. desu?" he mumbled with quite the puzzled tone, gently reaching up and touching the spot Komaeda had pecked upon.

Suzuya felt a little uncomfortable being unsure on how to react in this situation, he was willing to protect Komaeda if Sendo tried anything, and yet on the other hand the albino wasn't sure why Komaeda was acting like this. 

However, upon hearing someone call his name, the Albino found himself glancing at a girl holding a oversized teddy bear that looked like it could be fun to cuddle against, and possibly even more fun to rip apart. 

"Ah! that's me.. I'm Suzuya juuzou." The stitched boy simply answered with a bit of hesitation, Suzuya wasn't really that good at talking to females, and much less considering what just happened to the poor thing.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

"Y-you make me feel safe..." I murmured, though I had no idea what I was saying. "So c-could you p-please just consider staying? Or at least h-helping me?" I asked. By now my cheeks felt they were on fire.


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo tightened his fist as Komaeda made his disgusting proposition. "Don't you get it...?" he asked in a low voice. "If someone is _my_ victim, _I_ have to be the one to end their life!" with that, he swung his fist at the side of Komaeda's face and punched him with great force. "I have plenty of hope, I don't need any extra from someone so inconsiderate...!" Sendo knew the punch would not please the albino boy, but he could care less, with what Suzuya had done to Koizumi earlier. This hardly made them even, anyway. "I think we should go." he said to Mahiru, still glaring at Komaeda. He wasn't about to let down his guard though--after all, no one liked being punched in the face, and the man he'd just hit was probably no exception.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 23, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya didn't have time to think or even register what was going on, the Albino stared in shock as his partner was struck in the face by Sendo.

It was almost as if an alarm had gone off in Suzuya's head, as well as all of the red flags telling him that this action was not acceptable and by all means was not alright in his book.
Even if Komaeda was acting a little odd, the hope crazed boy didn't deserve to get slugged in the face, and due to this Suzuya was in a state of shock, but that didn't stop the albino from acting on impulse.

It was within mere seconds that the stitched boy immediately lunged forward and latched his teeth onto Sendo's right arm in a frenzy of anger, closing his eyes tight and biting down as hard as he could like some rabid animal with only the intention of causing harm and drawing blood.

Suzuya wasted no time and began grinding his teeth again Sendo's skin until he was sure it would tear off some, the taste of iron filled his taste buds yet the Albino wouldn't let go, from the sheer force of how hard Suzuya was biting down and how determined the Albino was to cause Sendo pain, it would surely take some effort to pull him off.
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 23, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z smirked, nodding to herself as this played out in front of her. Yes, Suzuya was the one, he was the one! She had to bite her lower lip to stop herself from bursting into a fit of childish laughter, turning her icy gaze towards Komaeda. She was sure that male would appreciate if the albino had immunity, that would mean their romance could blossom for the time being until Suzuya's freedom time was up. Nobody would tell them they couldn't flirt or be in love during that time, and Z felt it was hard enough trying to hide that feeling... Or maybe not. Z didn't know. She never had been in love and wasn't interested.
Getting attached was bad for someone like her, who's only purpose was to kill or be killed.

She squeezed the teddy bear, waiting to see what would play out before she told Suzuya the news.​


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Ah! What the-" As Suzuya latched himself to Sendo's arm, the pain immediately registered and he shook his arm in attempt to get him off. "What's wrong with you?!" he grunted, grabbing Suzuya's head with his left hand and pushing his thumb into the boy's eye. Surely he would let go if it meant maintaining his vision in both eyes. Sendo didn't like resorting to such measures, but this kid was different--not only did Sendo have a deep hatred for Suzuya, but the albino was certainly not going to let go if he didn't do something drastic.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Everything all happened so fast - finally registering the fact that Sendo's just punched him square in the face, Suzuya latching on to his arm and him reacting by jabbing him in the eye - occured before he even had time to react. His first reaction was terror because it seems he's chipped a tooth but it was quickly replaced by him pulling Sendo's thumb out of Suzuya's eye and Suzuya off of Sendo's arm in an effort to stop the fighting. "...I see. It appears we were here at the wrong time,"  he smiled, bowing slightly despite the pain in his mouth."Thank you for your time."  

He got up, wincing slightly and got a slice of cake. "Suzuya, are you okay? Do you need bandages or anything?"  Komaeda was about to go out with Suzuya to somehow tend to his wounds, but saw a girl with a giant teddy bear in the way. "Do you mind?"  the tall boy asked in a dark tone.

Koizumi Mahiru

The events that just panned out before her eyes were terrifying. There was blood, and they were arguing over who should kill her.. and now Sendo was asking her to accompany him on his way out. She had no idea if she should feel concern since he is about to bleed out from the wound in his arm, and since he protected her from Komaeda's prying at the bandages covering her ear, or fear since he just stabbed Suzuya in the eye, even if he did suck out her eardrum, and Sendo said specifically he'll kill her.

"Why.. why...? I.. you.. want to kill me.. and.. and..."  Koizumi asked, in utter shock and fear. "Who.. who are you? Why do you want to protect me and kill me?"  she questioned, expecting an answer before he recieved any medical care from her.


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Not exactly how I'd put it." Sendo said in a low voice as Komaeda ushered Suzuya away from the kitchen. He held his bleeding arm; which was throbbing with the after-pain of the albino's monster bite. "Tch, he ruined my coat." he commented with a scowl as he examined the tear in the fine fabric of his tailor made coat.

He looked over when Koizumi began to speak. Sendo sighed, now watching the blood seep into his glove as he held the bite wound. "You still don't understand..." he said, a little disappointed. A red puddle was forming on the floor as he spoke, "but... I can't explain to you right now." he looked downward, his vision going fuzzy from the loss of blood. "Just know you are safe... I will keep you... safe." Sendo's hat fell off as he stumbled forward, unconscious, and hit the floor.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi's surprise was apparent on her face when the man fell to the floor with a loud thud. She sighed, mumbling, "You shouldn'tve started it if you didn't want to get injured,"  before sprinting over to the same room she was in before, where he'd bandaged her ear and looked a bit frantic when she didn't recognize any remedies she could use to help Sendo. She just grabbed everything she felt might help in this situation and ran back into the kitchen, kneeling down to look at Sendo. Mahiru still had no idea what his motives were - he was a killer and a strange man - she couldn't read him at all. She began to wrap a bandage around the wound after cleansing the wound first.

In her mind, she knew she should just let him die, but she felt like she can't let anyone - not even whoever this was - die while she was in their presence. He wanted to kill her, but maybe if she helped him out he might reconsider and she might rethink her feelings about him too.

When she was done, she knew she can't pick him up so she dragged him across the floor and laid him against the wall, hoping he might be comfortable but this left a trail of his blood on the floor.


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki made her way over to the place she'd heard a lot of noise earlier--which turned out to be the kitchen. Though as she caught sight of blood, she was hesitant to enter. Her curiosity got the best of her however, and she peeked inside. "Oh!" she said when she saw Koizumi and Sendo. "Are... are you a killer?" she asked Mahiru, not sure what she'd be getting herself into. She walked into the room a little ways to pick up Sendo's hat and handed it to the girl, hoping her answer would be no.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"A-ack! Of course not! It's just.. there was a fight earier and he was bleeding out. I'm just hoping he would be okay right now because I bandaged him up. Um.. I haven't seen you around here before. It's okay, don't be afraid."  Koizumi smiled kindly at the girl, hoping to calm her nerves.


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"I'm Yuki, Yuki Shiro." Yuki introduced herself, feeling a lot better after Koizumi smiled at her. "This whole thing is really scary." she said, "I don't know what to do exactly--I mean, I can't kill somebody for _any_ reason, let alone to get out of a house full of murderers..." she chuckled a little, then sighed at the thought of her situation.

Yuki had no family left after a tragic car crash two years ago and she lived by herself in an apartment until now, so no one would be left to miss her if she died here... but she still had so much she wanted to do in this world. Shaking depressing thoughts out of her head, she looked at the man propped up against the wall--who was he? Maybe a killer? He looked a little frightening to Yuki.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"I can't agree more.. believe me, I know what you're going through. Don't worry, I won't kill anyone either no matter how much Charles bribes me,"  Mahiru smiled again, feeling a little relieved that the girl wasn't so tense anymore. "I'm Koizumi Mahiru - and.. the guy up against the wall is named Sendo. He can be a little cary at times,"  she chuckled a bit, but her face soon dimmed down to a solemn expression once more.


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"That's good," Yuki replied, looking cheerful again. She sat quietly for a little while before speaking up, "Um, I hope this isn't too weird but... is Sendo your boyfriend?" Yuki's naive question could have hushed a large crowd from the sheer awkwardness. "I mean, you seem awfully worried about him." she added, figuring she should explain her reason for asking.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> "Y-you make me feel safe..." I murmured, though I had no idea what I was saying. "So c-could you p-please just consider staying? Or at least h-helping me?" I asked. By now my cheeks felt they were on fire.



Jasper laughed. "I can't tell if you're being serious or if you're just joking but I have some business to attend to real quick. If you would like, I can return here after I'm done with my errands." Jasper looked expectantly at Teela, waiting for her answer. He smirked when he realized that she was blushing as well. Ah, puppy love, how innocent and cute, he could exploit this.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi was surprised that the girl would ask such a thing - Sendo, her boyfriend? "Of course not! Anyone would get concerned if someone's about to die, even if they're a killer,"  Koizumi huffed, getting slightly flustered at the sudden question. It was unthinkable - her and a killer? She was going to stop him from following her around once she knows well that he was in good condition. "It's silly you would ask such a question - I'm going to leave him soon anyways!"  she sighed, trying to sport a gentler tone for Yuki. She didn't even know for sure if she meant those words - she was just beginning to grow fond of the suspicious man too.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 23, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya released just as soon as he felt the finger press into his eye like that, not wanting to get his vision impaired the albino let go of the other with a yelp as Komaeda pulled him away, winching as he instantly covered his eye, it hurt pretty bad and was throbbing with discomfort but thankfully the eye wasn't penetrated.

Absently, Suzuya spat out Sendo's blood and skin tissue from his mouth, making a disgusted face as he did so. 
"Komaeda, it's gross desu~ He's not sweet at all.." The albino mumbled distastefully as he winced from the pain coming from his eye.

Soon the albino stuck out his tongue, wanting the flavor to go away or else Suzuya felt he might hurl soon from it, though his attention soon focused on Z, the albino would be curious as to why was she standing in the doorway like that if he wasn't feeling like he was about to vomit.
​


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"You're right, it was pretty silly to assume," Yuki replied shyly, regretting her question. She often spoke her mind without thinking about the consequences until it was too late. "Err, anyway, I suppose I should go now..." she added. Yuki figured it would be best to leave the kitchen now, since she really didn't know these people and the blood on the floor made her uneasy. Not to mention she was a little scared to think about Sendo waking up--she'd seen how strange he was at the meeting. She didn't really give Koizumi time to reply before walking swiftly off after a quick "Bye!" and a wave.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

"Oh... It would be comforting if you did come back when you finish..." I murmured, adverting my gaze towards the ground. _'If this works, I could achieve so much! Perhaps world domination! No, no. Teela, you're a maid. World domination is far beyond your limits. But I could gain control of the game. Maybe even get Jasper to aid me in finding Charles!'_ I thought to myself, trying to hide the excitement.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi had no idea how to reply to Yuki's words. "Er.. bye, Yuki,"  she said with a weak smile before turning back to Sendo. What were her feelings towards him anyways? She certainly didn't feel much negative feelings - in fact, she felt protected around him. She didn't know whether or not to trust him because he kept saying he wanted to kill her but he wanted to save her. She did feel concern for him, but.. this is a lot more concern that is required of a 'cattle' for a killer.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> "Oh... It would be comforting if you did come back when you finish..." I murmured, adverting my gaze towards the ground. _'If this works, I could achieve so much! Perhaps world domination! No, no. Teela, you're a maid. World domination is far beyond your limits. But I could gain control of the game. Maybe even get Jasper to aid me in finding Charles!'_ I thought to myself, trying to hide the excitement.



Jasper nodded and he added with a wink, "We'll see about that." He walked out of the room, leaving Teela standing behind as he stormed towards the study. It was almost morning. These videos will be the perfect wake-up call to the guests, unless they're all still awake, which Jasper knew they would be. Most people in this mansion tended to become insomniacs after only a few days here. Jasper, being one of them. Although, coffee usually calmed his spirits down and kept his energy levels high enough to function on little to no sleep.


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo opened his eyes slowly, seeing a bandage around his arm as everything came into focus, and his blood stained the kitchen floor with drag-marks. As he gathered his thoughts, he looked over at Koizumi. "You're... still here." he said with relief, having expected her to leave him after all that happened a little while ago. Not only that--she was definitely the one who fixed up his arm. Though fatigued, Sendo found his way to his feet and lifted his left hand to adjust his hat; but he quickly realized it wasn't there. Glancing around the kitchen, his eyes landed on his favorite headwear in Mahiru's hands.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Are you okay? You should rest for now.. even if you only hurt your arm, I'm sure your body can't handle you getting up after losing that much blood,"  Koizumi said with concern, handing the man his hat. "Geez, don't do such reckless things..! You really could've gotten yourself killed, you know,"  the photographer sighed. "Really.. those are dangerous guys. You had a pretty bad wound from the bite,"  she frowned, deciding to let him rest against the wall.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

"Eh...?" I muttered, my cheeks feeling like lava was just poured on them. Once he left, I covered my cheeks with my hands, dropping the blanket that had covered me. A small squeak escaped my thrat as I hurried over to my pile of clothes. Realizing how bloody they had become, I hurried over to a closet, putting on the traditional maid outfit. Sitting back down on the couch, I soon fell back asleep.


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"I'll rest," Sendo said, "but not here." he added, wanting to leave the kitchen now. He couldn't protect Koizumi with so many killers close by, not to mention this was a horrible place to rest, anyway. Sendo didn't bother to gather up his tea set, he figured he'd get it later as he headed to the door opposite of the one the other killers were standing in and started down the hallway to find a room with a couch, at least, though his mind was hazy.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

Jasper entered his little room in the study and grabbed his laptop out of his duffel bag. He sat down on his bed, placing the laptop on his lap as he accessed the videos. His laptop was connected to the main video feed for the mansion so all he had to do was to pick which video he would air. 

He had made videos of everyone currently in the mansion, dead or alive, for all excluding Charles and Monica. He had too much respect for the two to ever make such a video of them. The videos were quite lengthy and consisted of various images from each person's past, the most humiliating aspects, as well as images of people those victims loved being beaten and abused. For some, those same people are also spewing hateful words in regards to the victim the video was about. 

For Jasper's video, it detailed his journey to the mansion, showcasing how his pitiful past built him up to be a strong and well-respected young man. He hoped that his video would show the rest just how capable he was of serving Charles as well as intimidate them a bit. He placed all the videos on a playlist and grinned as they all began to play. They would go on a loop and each screen around the mansion would cycle through all of them endlessly, at various paces. Jasper would wait in his room and watch the chaos ensue.

He was recently able to connect his laptop to the surveillance feed so there was no need for him to go up to that room in order to watch the fun. This'll be interesting. His lips curled into a wide grin. He was just so excited.

(@everyone: Feel free to make up the details of the video but please react to them! They're now live! )


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi quickly rushed over to Sendo's side, leading him towards the living room and letting him sit down. "Now, could you please tell me what's going on? Are you trying to kill me?"  Koizumi asked seriously, looking him straight in the eyes.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 23, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female scowled at Komaeda, displeased with his attitude, but she said nothing, immediately turning her attention to the little Suzuya. She leaned in closely as friend would to tell another a secret, before she smiled impishly.
"Suzuya-san, Charles had assigned me with the task of collecting your little friend Kowareta. She hardly fought back and may or may not be in critical condition, but I decided that, since you were last seen with her, I'd let you know. If nobody goes for her, she may be tortured to death. It's only my job, but... I wanted to give you a head start, considering if you _do_ happen to save her, you'll be granted immunity for a few days from killers and knowledge of traps you can easily share with this Komaeda."

Z turned, and after finishing her warning, she nodded respectfully towards Komaeda and skipped out of the room. She could hear Jasper's work come to life and was curious as to what he had in store for her.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

I woke up to the sound of knives being sharpened. Glancing at the small television, I saw what looked like a younger me sharpening the blade of a pocket knife. Younger Teela's arms were rid off all the scars I had now, but I knew that was about to change. Hopping up onto the back of the couch, I perched there on my toes, fear, yet excitement showed clearly on my face. Little Teela had silent tears running down her cheeks, which were strangely dark with small, circular bruises. About the size of the small pellets shot from those toy guns. As little me slid the knife down her arm, I traced one of the scars that she was making on my own arm. Shouting could be heard from the video. "Hey Teacup! Where didja go?! It's no fun when my target is hiding from me!" Shouted a male voice, a blonde boy with blood red eyes, unlike her crystal blue. The tall figure could be seen through the cracks in the shed Teela hid in. The boy appeared to be 14 or so, while Teela looked 7. Teela started to rip up her arm with the blade, the beginning of 12 new scars. By now, her clothes were soaked in her blood as the door to the shed was slammed open, the blonde boy stepping in. "B-brother... I-I d-don't want to p-play anymore..." Teela squeaked, dropping her knife as she dodged his pellets. "Too bad, Teacup! Mom and dad left me in charge, so I get to choose what we do!" He laughed, continuing to shot at the defenseless girl. Bending down, he picked up the pocket knife laced with my blood. Approaching her, the pellet gun dropped from his hands, landing by the girl's foot. With his hand shooting forwards, he grabbed Teela's arm, the knife raised towards the top of her arm, the very spot the long scar touched the 12 others. "A-alex... L-lemme go!" She whimpered, loud sobs coming from her mouth as the knife slid down her arm. Bending down, she took the gun, pointing it at his face. Though Teela's eyes were shut tightly, when she shot the gun, a black pellet destroyed her brother's red left eye. I blinked as the video ended, surprised to find my cheeks soaked with tears. "Oh..."


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"It's true I'm a killer," Sendo explained as he sat down, "but I'm not going to kill _you_. You said that you wanted to live, so I'm respecting that wish and I want to do everything in my power to keep you alive, because... well... never mind that. The thing is, I have to keep up appearances so referring to you as a victim is crucial, do you understand?"

Just then the television flicked on, airing the videos Jasper had found somewhere or another. They ranged from old family videos to photoshopped footage, even things no one could have witnessed but the player or killer they were directed at. He stared in awe at the things that he witnessed, disgusted that someone would do something like this. After being barely being able to pry his eyes away from the other videos, his undivided attention was directed at one of his childhood--something he only he would have known.

The video was of his late mother when he was twelve, getting her daily beating from his drunken father. It had pained him to no end, to see her that way, a bruised and sobbing mess in the corner. All the yelling and the screams of pain ringing through the house were enough to make one go insane. The question of how these videos were accumulated didn't occur to him as the scene changed to himself that night by his mother's side as she hugged her child close. "Free me from this pain," she would always say. But young Sendo wasn't going to take it anymore, he went to the kitchen in search of a knife to finally give her that wish.

The video flashed to that of someone else's past as he stared blankly at the screen, he had no words for this, nothing could describe what he felt right now. A rage began to stir up in his stomach, a feeling that made him want to kill whoever was airing these. Though he knew he couldn't, he didn't even know who was doing this. Could it be Charles? Steven? Perhaps Jasper--he probably would have thought something like this up.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 23, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya's visible eye widened at the sudden knowledge Z shared with him, "K-koko....san?" the Albino whispered in disbelief, trying his hardest not to hurl, yet he couldn't hold it in any longer as the television in the corner of the room lit up, Suzuya hadn't even seen what was playing before he chucked up everything in his belly, coughing as he did so.

It was disgusting to see himself just hurl like that, but the taste of blood was now gone and replaced with the taste of puke remnants, he sluggishly pulled himself towards the sink in the kitchen, washing his mouth out which oddly was probably easier to clean than blood ever was.

"A-Ah..Don't go!" Suzuya weakly called out to Z, still feeling sick and quite woozy from his stomach emptying like that. 
"Where is koko-san..?" he mumbled, it was weird but.. ever since the albino had met Komaeda, he had started to feel something keen to concern for others, it wasn't as strong as how worried he had gotten when the other boy got slugged, but the concern he felt now was still genuine.

However, what the albino didn't expect was to see himself on the television above, it was months ago and even last year footage of the stitched boy playing with his adoptive father, hanging out at a coffee shoppe as they both ate cake and drank coffee.
Suzuya would always tease his father while they went to their favorite coffee shoppe, and his father would tease back by giving Suzuya a hair ruffle, it was a little odd seeing his father on the screen after not seeing the man for nearly a week, and something about it tugged at Suzuya's heartstrings more than he would of liked, nevertheless the television showed him and his adoptive father living happily together as they watched movies and pigged out on candy and snacks, or even just went to the park for a nice walk, it was odd yet Suzuya was never seen interacting with anyone else except his adoptive father.

Although, without much warning the next series of film shown was a very blurred footage that showed Suzuya slowly coming into view on the television, the set was still focusing but one could hear Suzuya giggling, and as soon as the television focused it was revealed the albino was eerie sat upon a pile of three corpses, something in his hand dripping with a red substance revealed to a blade of sorts.
Soon, the stitched boy swung the blade back, and started to repeatedly thrust the switch blade back and forth, gashing the blade into one of the corpses chests as intestines and blood started to seep out.

the stitched boy was muttering "hang in there.. don't die yet, don't die yet~ hang in there!" with glee on the television as he mutilated the bodies, their blood splatter clinging to the boy's clothes as he did so.

Shinohara-san was later seen in the background as the man hurried up to the stitched boy, prying him off of the corpses as he held Suzuya tight in an embrace, whispering to the boy that they should go and he would cover up this incident somehow, in turn the albino looked confused, and asked "Why?.." with such a puzzled expression, which the only response Shinohara gave was silence, pulling Suzuya away from the corpses and the scene all together as police cars and an ambulance siren were heard in the background before the video cut to black.
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 23, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"The master bedroom."
Z was quick to leave the room, heading back to her favorite room - the music room. She watched the video that played on the screen of all the cattle. They all had such _awful_ lives! Z let out a cackle, throwing her bear atop the piano before sitting at the bench and playing a slow, sad song, note by note. She stopped when she saw herself upon the screen, young, still carrying around the bear, but at that point, there were no weapons hidden within it. 

Young Zhen-co approached her mother, holding up the bear before receiving a wild slap upon her cheek. Her mother frowned, red-faced and drunk. The bear was stolen from Zhen's arms, and she watched as the head was torn off of the teddy bear right before her eyes. She burst into tears, before her mother turned and left. That was when the video ended.

Z knew what came next, nothing. Her mother was gone for good, and Z was left alone. There was no footage after that, and she clenched her hands into fists of anger, slamming the piano lid down. "JASPER!"​


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

Jasper burst out laughing while watching everyone's reactions through the feeds. This was much more perfect than anything he could have ever possibly imagined. He especially loved how Teela, the maid, fell down to the ground and started crying. Seeing all these wondrous reactions gave Jasper a great sense of accomplishment. His eyes fell on one of the screens and he watched Z call out his name in what seemed like anger, reminding him at how everyone affected might want him dead right about now. Well, he should lay low for a day or two before going out again. He couldn't die yet. There was so much more of the game that he craved to see and he sure as well was not going to miss out on any of it.


----------



## ethre (Mar 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Y-yeah.. sure. Thank you,"  Koizumi said, still a little confused at Sendo's answer, before noticing herself on a screen in the corner of the room. What was going on? She quickly rushed over to see what was happening, leaving Sendo for just a moment.

She saw a familiar figure - a blonde-haired girl with a bloodied head and in a slumped position against a wall. _"This can't possibly.."_ her eyes widened in horror while she watched the screen. She remembered taking photos of what happened. She was talking to a brown-haired girl about her pictures she took - about how some pervert could not have killed her, like the brown-haired girl said as an excuse. The other girl confessed, saying she killed the blonde girl. Koizumi was a dear friend of hers, so along with her, she covered up the evidence that she found by saying that some fake pervert killed her, since the other girl said that the blonde used her parents' status to bully others, even if she tried to reason with her. 

Koizumi told the rest of her friends that despite the fact that she knew who the culprit was and didn't turn them in, she said that it was a random person that killed their friend. Koizumi didn't help and didn't tell the truth about a murder, and even covered it up. She basically helped in murder, but soon the brown-haired girl died because of what she did. She was always terrified of what might happen to her because of what she did..

When the video finished, Koizumi was quiet for a few moments out of utter shock and despair. Then, she started screaming and crying - she didn't want to be a murderer. She didn't try to help - she made the situation worse and lied about such a horrifying subject - murder. She broke down at that point - Koizumi wasn't there anymore. Her resolve broke and shattered. She didn't care that she was being loud. She wanted to die. She didn't deserve to be alive. Koizumi Mahiru was a monster.

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda looked at Suzuya with concern in his face, then looked up at the television screen. There was a video, on that certain airplane flight he was taking towards Osaka, a place in which he wanted to visit - his parents were kind (and rich) enough to take him. He remembered there was a sudden jerking on the plane, and it started to barrel downwards towards the earth, killing nearly all those in it including his parents. He was left alive, but he inherited all the money from them, making him a ultra-millionaire at around ten. 

At that time his constant swing between good and bad luck started - whenever he had good luck, and equal amount of bad luck proportioned it and cancelled it out. Soon, he had no friends - no family to talk to, and he began to crave hope. He drifted aimlessly throughout life without it, and longed to be of use.

Komaeda wasn't too bothered by his video, but when he saw Suzuya's reaction towards his, the tall boy's face was instantly lace with worry. His video wasn't bad - it was just his past and reminded him how much of useless trash he was. But Suzuya's.. Suzuya's was brutal.  "Are.. are you okay?"  he asked cautiously.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

I covered my ears as the other videos played, whimpering as tears flowed from my eyes. Once regaining my sanity, I stood up, grabbing my blunderbuss. Finding a magazine of bullets, I reloaded the gun, and much like in my video, I aimed the gun at the screen. Still crying, my finger pulled the trigger, a bullet sailing right through the middle of the television. "At least I don't have tohear myself get called Teacup. What an awful nickname he gave me..." I grumbled, clearing my face of tears. Stepping out of the room, I made my way to the study in search of Jasper.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

Feeling the craving for coffee, Jasper set down his computer and stepped out of his little hole, closing it tightly behind him. He walked over to the coffee maker in the study and got a fresh batch brewing just as Teela stormed into the room, on the hunt for him.

(No finding his room. >.< )


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 23, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female was furious. She was excited to see Jasper's work, but she didn't want everyone else to see it. Pulling out her rusted scissors from the bear's back, she departed the room, storming down the hall. Her heels clicked heavily as she stomped, and she was prepared to kill anything in her path to find Jasper. Oh, did she have some things to say to him! Her bear dragged on the ground but it hardly slowed her down; she had a newfound strength from her fury. There was someone else headed in the same direction, and Z only had to see the silhouette of the girl to know who it was.

Teela.

Z said nothing, knowing Teela would hear her anger just by the steps she took, but Teela was not her target, and Z's eyes expressed that. She wasn't going to kill Jasper, he had gotten along with her just fine, so she had no reason to. But she felt she needed to see him, to tell him how displeased she was.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 23, 2015)

"Jasper... How did you get that video? Hmm? My parents couldn't have given it to you, because they died that day. And my brother is probably dead. Tell me how you got it...?" I growled, placing my blunderbuss back in its holster to show I wasn't planning on shooting him. Yet.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 23, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

As Suzuya watched the television through his good eye, the other still throbbing from the pain inflicted upon it, The albino looked only a little hurt by the footage, yet it wasn't remorse, only missing the adoptive father that was displayed on screen, and to be noted that Suzuya didn't react at all when the footage of him killing those men appeared. after all, it didn't bother him.

However, Suzuya began to grow puzzled once Komaeda's video went on screen, not really bothering to watch the others, as they were of no importance to him, The albino witnessed the taller boy's parents being killed in a plane crash, and yet still somehow held that vacant stare towards the screen.

"mm..does it hurt, is it painful?" Suzuya quietly asked yet the question itself was hesitant, the albino didn't quite understand death but from the looks of the film that was displayed Komaeda didn't seem so phased by the death of his parents either, so perhaps it was okay to feel indifferent about it.

Sluggishly making his way over to Komaeda and leaned against the other as the stitched boy still felt sick from his earlier actions.
it wasn't that blood or even gore phased him, yet the taste was absolutely repulsive and had given him a stomach ache.
Not to mention that Suzuya had just thrown up. "Ah! I'm okay... I just feel really nasty." Suzuya answered as he stuck out his tongue to try to rid the remnants of taste from his mouth. 

After awhile of leaning against the other, Suzuya began to gain his composure back and soon mumbled out much like a kid would do when pouting. "I'm going to the master bedroom.." ​


----------



## ethre (Mar 24, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"It.. does hurt,"  the tall boy mumbled quietly, recalling what life was like before he was granted good luck. He followed Suzuya quietly to the bedroom. He found some bandages to wrap around Suzuya's eye. "I.. think I'm gonna head to sleep. You could sleep here if you want.. it doesn't matter,"  Komaeda said a little solemnly, climbing into the bed, in a particularly noticeable change of mood.


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> "Jasper... How did you get that video? Hmm? My parents couldn't have given it to you, because they died that day. And my brother is probably dead. Tell me how you got it...?" I growled, placing my blunderbuss back in its holster to show I wasn't planning on shooting him. Yet.



Jasper continued to brew his coffee and asked innocently, "What video? I was in here the whole time."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z stopped in the doorway upon seeing Teela already interrogating Jasper, one of Z's brows quirking in response. Why was she here? How could she know that Jasper...
She snapped out of her thoughts when she heard Jasper's innocent tone. He wanted to convince them he hadn't made the videos, and Z wasn't going to sell him out. Glancing in his direction, she shot him a look to request a talk later, but nodded to him so he would know she was going to keep quiet. Z turned, slipping out of the room but leaning against the wall in the hallway to listen.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

"Don't play innocent with me. I've seen how good you are with technology, and you're the only person I know who could use that to turn on the TVs." I murmured, walking over to him. "I just want to know how you got it..." I added, gently placing a hand on his shoulder.


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper saw Z peeking in from the background. He couldn't let her spill the news to anyone but he noticed her nod in his direction. It seemed as if she would keep quiet. He slightly nodded in return. He'd have to reward her later for this.

Jasper scrunched up his face in confusion. "Why would I play innocent? Although, I truly am flattered that you seem to know me so well. I only wish that I knew what you were talking about. Videos do sound splendid though. What were they about?" Jasper tilted his head in curiosity as he poured a cup of coffee for himself. Remember Teela, he asked, "Oh, forgive my manners. Would you like some too?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The way Komaeda was acting took Suzuya by surprise, he wasn't use to seeing the other gloomy or even phased by most things, so the change of events left him baffled. 

As they came to the bedroom, Suzuya sat down on the bed and let Komaeda tend to his eye as he patiently waited for the other to bandage the wound, the Albino couldn't wrap his mind around why Komaeda was acting so depressed now. 

"Why does it hurt..? does it hurt physically?" The albino absently asked without much thought, crawling over to where Komaeda laid, Suzuya stared at him for a few minutes as the stitched boy tried to figure out exactly where it hurt.

Not long after contemplating this, the albino had an idea, if Komaeda had pressed his lips to Suzuya's forehead when he was upset, perhaps doing the same would result in Komaeda feeling better.

So without much warning, Suzuya leaned down and innocently pressed his lips to Komaeda's cheek, closing his eyes as he did so to try to wash the pain away with this action. "Feel better soon, Komaeda-san.." He whispered as he slowly pulled back.

Now it wasn't long before the albino began to climb off the bed, "I have to go.. Koko needs me, but I'll come back to sleep, okay?" Suzuya offered a small smile, promising that he would be back as he trotted out of the room, closing the door behind him so no one would come and bother Komaeda.

Then Suzuya pranced out into the hallways, wandering out on his own in search of the master bedroom. come to think of it.. The albino wasn't even sure which floor the bedroom was on.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

"Mine was about how I got my scars." I replied. "Also how I shot my brother's eye out..." I quietly added. My eyes narrowed at his words. "How do you know there was more than one video? I never mentioned 'videos'. I said 'video'. There's a difference, Jasper. Please don't lie to me." I stated, staring at his coffee. "Sure, if it's not to much trouble for you to make me some.


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper held up his hands up. "Well then, you're no fun. So maybe it was me. I have my ways of obtaining information like that." He poured another cup. "Would you like it black or with sugar? I prefer it black. It really brings out the sharp poison flavor." Jasper grinned a creepy little grin as he took a sip of his own cup. "Oh, wait. I forgot that poison is still... poison for you. My bad."


----------



## ethre (Mar 24, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda was caught completely off guard when Suzuya leant down and pecked the side of his cheek, leaving him quite flustered once Suzuya left. Sure, he was still in a terrible mood from the video, but the stitched boy made it bearable at least. He still wasn't sure who "Koko" was, and why that girl Z was so strange, but he decided he'll figure it out sooner or later. Z did look at him a little strangely, but he was okay now at least. All he could hope for was for Suzuya to not be troublesome as usual, and soon dozed off to sleep in a decent mood.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

A frown appeared on my face as he mentioned poison. "Sugar please..." I murmured, staring at the cup. "Could you please tell me how you got my video? Please, Jasper?" I questioned, a pleading look in my eyes.
[Sorry, last post. Gotta sleept.]]


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper added sugar to Teela's cup before handing it to her. "I hope you don't mind a bit of poison. It's not enough to kill but if you're not immune like I am, you will start to feel just a _little_ bit dizzy. It wears off though." Jasper smirked. "This is why people can give me such lethal amounts yet I can still be standing. I started small and consumed just a tiny morsel every single day." 

Jasper looked at the expression of hurt on her face. "Teela, dear, trust me, you don't want to know how I did it. It's better off if you didn't know. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to the kitchen for a snack." Jasper finished his cup of coffee, set it down on the table, and walked over to the entrance, motioning for Z to follow him. However, he was more curious to see what she wanted than to grab a snack.

(Good night!)


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z heard a door open and she glanced down the hall. There, of course, was the albino. He was alone this time, and this caused Z's curiosity to spike. She moved off of the wall to watch him better, tossing her auburn locks out of her face and smirking.
"Hey, Suzuya-kun...~ Where do you think you're going~?"
She skipped towards him, hoping to stop him in his tracks so he would speak with her.

Before she could get close, though, she turned back towards Jasper, staring quietly at him as she determined who was more important for the time being. The female took a step in Jasper's direction, looking towards Suzuya and gesturing for him to follow her.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper walked towards the kitchen slowly, expecting Z to follow him. After all, they did make eye contact. It didn't take him long to find his way to the kitchen and he wearily sat down at the table, waiting for Z to arrive too.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Having caught sight of something bouncing, or rather, a stuffed animal that caught his interest, Suzuya started to trot over in the direction he could see the big bear.

However, the person holding the bear spoke and broke the little Albino out of his thoughts of touching the toy, getting his mind back on track to exactly why he was wandering out here, he was going to go save Koko. 

"Ah um...I'm not sure where the master bedroom is.. where is it, desu?" Suzuya carefully asked almost like a child would, not even counting in the fact that he shouldn't be talking, or probably even following Z, and followed her when she gestured for him to come closer, noticing Jasper now as well, Suzuya felt a tad bit out of place, yet didn't make a move to run or anything, which was odd.​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female followed Jasper into the kitchen, shushing Suzuya for a moment.
"I'll show you the way, but first, I have to speak with Jasper. Don't go into the kitchen if you're uncomfortable."
Z glanced back at the boy, smiling a bit, before sitting slowly across from Jasper. Her gray gaze narrowed slightly in his direction, palm clenched tightly on the handle of her favorite scissors.
"Hello again."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper greeted, "Hello. Was there something you wanted to ask me about? I saw you in the hallway looking all suspicious." Jasper smirked. He knew she came to him about the videos. It seemed to be on everyone's minds at the moment. Obviously, something really bothered her or else she wouldn't have hunted him down so quickly.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya went quiet as he was hushed, it was a instinctive reaction that the albino learned from his adoptive father. 
"Ah.. should I be uncomfortable?..desu?" he merely questioned back after a few moments after Z had already left to the kitchen, surely the little Albino felt out of place, but to say he was uncomfortable was an entire different story, they hadn't really done anything to make him feel that way yet.

And so, without warning of any kind Suzuya pranced into the kitchen to see what was going on in there, deciding it would be best to stay out of whatever it was that they would be discussing and remain neutral until he could ask Z if he could touch the teddy bear.

Ah, no that wasn't quite right, the stitched boy had to shake his head to remember that he was supposed to ask Z where koko was being held, though Suzuya had to admit that getting something to drink sounded rather tempting.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper walked over to the fridge, still waiting for an answer, but choosing to look for something to snack on while he waited. He would give the girl all the time she needed to think on how she wanted to respond. After all, that was only the polite thing to do.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino decided to just go and grab a drink so he wouldn't be so thirsty once he went out to find Koko, yet he wasn't exactly sure if he should get too close to anyone in the room, nevertheless, that didn't stop him from heading over tot he fridge to peek over Jasper's shoulder, probably getting a little too close for comfort as he was curious what the man was trying to find in there.

Although Suzuya had to note that The man looking in the fridge was oddly familiar... in fact, so familiar that Suzuya couldn't help but be curious

"Ah, you look familiar! how come??" Suzuya suddenly blurting that out from behind was probably enough to shock almost anyone, the boy was covered in stitches and although he might not have meant to most of the time, the Albino had the tendency to sneak up on others and make them jump.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper settled on an apple from the fridge and easily replied, without turning around, "Ah, you must be Suzuya, aren't you?" He took a bite of his apple before turning around and holding out his hand for the young boy to shake. "You must recognize me from the whole video scandal. It's quite embarrassing how all our faces were on there. All except for Charles, which makes me believe that he had been the cause of it all." Jasper offered an easy smile. He made sure that his whole aura gave off a trusting appearance. He loved to lure the cattle into a false sense of security before their inevitable deaths. It made the game all the more enjoyable.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah! I am, Suzuya Juuzou, juuzou like 13th~" The stitched boy chimed in response, a little happy that he didn't have to introduce himself, though also quite curious as to who the other might be, although it was true that he probably just recognized the man from the television film.

It was a little odd how easily Suzuya shook Jasper's hand, but the albino didn't exactly feel anything bad about Jasper at this moment, and he seemed relatively friendly, so the boy felt no harm in accepting the gesture.

"Mm.. I don't really get the point of the videos.." He absently mumbled, the video that Suzuya was shown really didn't affect him except for making him miss Shinohara-san quite a bit, yet to everyone else it looked like the videos had struck a nerve for some reason, and to this point he couldn't understand why some film of themselves doing various things could affect them so much. 

"Ah! but for some reason Komaeda-san seemed to mind them, I wonder why that was?" Suzuya quickly added, all the while assuming Jasper would know exactly who Komaeda was considering Jasper knew his own name.

​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper said politely, "Nice to meet you." Suzuya seemed to be as childish as Jasper thought he'd be. This would be easy then. After he shook his hand, Jasper put his own hand down.

Jasper studied the boy's face. He didn't seem too bothered by his video. In fact, Jasper might have thought that Suzuya was even delighted by it. He cautiously asked, "What did you think of the videos? I, myself, wasn't too bothered as it was things I've seen already." Jasper looked away, faking the appearance of reminiscing, before looking back at Suzuya and answering, "I think the videos were meant to strike an emotional reaction from everyone. It seemed to have worked on a lot of people aside from you and me. I wonder why..."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Smiling as he was somewhat properly introduced to the man save for knowing the other's name, Suzuya kept looking past the man and more towards the fridge as if he wanted something, yet lent an ear to Jasper and listened to what he was saying about the videos and his own opinions, all the while the albino absently wondered what exactly he wanted to drink. 

Suzuya's mind was always one that wandered off so it was expected not to always be on the same track.

"Seeing Shinohara-san was refreshing.. but it also annoyed me that some pervert had taken footage of us like that, it's gross." Suzuya answered without any problem, trailing off a bit as the Albino was more so trying to think on how to should word how he felt exactly about the videos.

"Oh no, um.. ah, how do I word it?" cocking his head to the side as he got even more lost in thought, it took a few minutes so hopefully Jasper was patient on waiting for Suzuya's reply, The Albino had to grind up his mind a little bit to break his thoughts down into proper English for the other, but when he finally got it down. Suzuya knew how to respond.

"Like uhm.. I can't really understand why the film would upset anyone, nothing drastic really happened.. the film only showed stuff that already is in the past.." He stopped for a moment, giggling as he continued with "I'm not bothered by things like that! that would be ridiculous." Suzuya exclaimed with a grin, almost as if he were mocking anyone that would get emotional over those films.

It was a little eerie how one could imagine Charles would approve of Suzuya's answer, seeing as the old man hated useless emotions of sorrow and regret, and for that split second, it seemed like Suzuya might of shared that mindset. 

​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper easily replied, "I doubt the creator of those videos, most likely Charles, would have had to taken live footage like that. He may have just gotten really lucky online. After all, the internet contains a wealth of information." Jasper waited a few minutes while Suzuya pieced together his thoughts, which revealed how much of a child he really was. Jasper laughed at his answer. "Some people prefer leaving the past in the past. I have even heard of tales where the past can even be haunting. It does seem like a good fear tactic but you and me are the two exceptions to that method." Jasper moved aside from the fridge. "Are you hungry? I can be of assistance should you decide to eat." Jasper threw away his apple core and waited patiently for Suzuya's answer.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Contemplating this, Suzuya hadn't really thought that any footage of him and his adoptive father could of been on the internet. 
Well that is unless they had some kind of stalker, which in some cases could of been a possibility so the Albino wouldn't really be surprised if they did, the world was a rather dangerous and scary place after all.

On the other hand Suzuya couldn't help but nod in agreement as Jasper gave his two cents about his thoughts on why people were so affected by the videos, it was reassuring to know that someone could help him understand exactly why everyone was so phased by the films, even if Suzuya didn't know the person that well, Jasper still provided him with the answers that he wanted, so the Albino trusted the man for now.

"Ah!" Suzuya gasped, suddenly raising his hand as if he were in a classroom.

"Something to drink! I'm really thirsty.." Suzuya exclaimed with dismay, making a pout in discomfort as exactly how thirsty he was, the stitched boy hadn't had anything to drink in about two days, and from eating all of the candy and food without anything to wash it down was starting to take it's toll.

Although the stitched boy planned to go find Koko after he got some refreshments, the girl was probably scared and waiting for him to come find her, plus Suzuya was quite excited that he could finally introduce Koko to his partner, Komaeda would probably like her a lot, besides the fact that Koko was nice, she also made a lot of funny faces that the Albino enjoyed.
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

After some time gathering her thoughts, she stood, approaching Jasper before pinching his side gently.
"Yes, it _was_ embarrassing how we were all shown to everyone."
Z frowned, hoping he would take her hint as to how displeased she was that her past was publicized, and then she looked down at Suzuya.
"I'm escorting him to that Koko," she told Jasper. "Would you like to accompany us?"
Turning on her heels, she quickly went over to pick up her bear and carry it back towards the two males, hugging it tightly to herself before shooting Jasper a smile.

"It'll be fun."​


----------



## Taka (Mar 24, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo's rage simmered down when he saw Koizumi's reaction to her own video. He wasn't angered anymore; but worried that her sanity was breaking apart. "Hey, calm down...!" he said over her screams of distress, remorse and the feeling of worthlessness that she was clearly going through. He couldn't stop her though--she kept going, and he wasn't sure what he could do to halt her breakdown. "It's alright!" he yelled to get her attention. Sendo did the only thing he could think of, he reached out and embraced Mahiru, holding her tightly. "Don't hurt yourself..." he said quietly.


----------



## ethre (Mar 24, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"D-d-don't touch me!! I'm not associated in _any_ way to a killer! I-I'm not a killer - what are you talking about?!"  Koizumi yelled, pulling away from the hug. "Idiot! I'm not.. I'm not one of you.."  she started to quiet down, tears budding in her eyes. "You know what..? It doesn't matter anymore. I'm a monster however you look at it. Kill me anytime you please,"  Koizumi sniffed. It was like her body was engulfed in a big ball of shame and depression. She tried her best before she came to this mansion to pursue her dream of becoming a photographer in order to somehow erase that memory from her mind - but that scar always somehow bubbled back to the surface in order to haunt her.


----------



## Taka (Mar 24, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"You think I don't know that?" Sendo asked, looking down at his blood-stained glove, "That's why..." his voice trailed off, leaving the thought unfinished when Koizumi told him to kill her anytime he pleased. His face filled with anger and he grabbed her shoulders. "Making a stupid decision like that doesn't make you a monster! What makes you a monster is killing someone with the sole intention of ending their life, not even considering whether or not they truly wanted to die!" with that, he released Mahiru and backed away, removing his hat and putting his hand to his forehead. "There's only one monster in this room..." he said in a low voice, "stop pretending it's you."


----------



## ethre (Mar 24, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"I.. I should have helped, but I only made the situation worse.."  Koizumi mumbled, staring at her feet when she collpased onto her knees. "I couldn't be honest and confess what she'd did.. _he's_ going to come after me now.."  Koizumi looked at the ground helplessly. "Even that Komaeda guy is better than me.. he could own up to his actions and I'm just a big wimp.."  she smiled painfully, the guilt finally catching up with her.


----------



## Taka (Mar 24, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo looked up at Koizumi. "Wait, who's going to come after you?" he questioned. He wasn't interested in whatever else she was saying--if someone was going to be hunting her down, he would need to be ready to protect her. After all, no matter what she was saying about herself, he believed she was innocent and deserving of safety.


----------



## ethre (Mar 24, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"I.. I know he's not here, but I'm sure he'll find me once I get out since he must've found out by now that I associated with killing his sister.."  Koizumi sounded genuinely terrified of someone she hadn't seen in a couple of years, but it still could happen. "That's why it's okay.. it's okay now to kill me!"  she said, laughing, more out of fear and trying hard to not lose her sanity much more than she already have.


----------



## Taka (Mar 24, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Alright... I know I'm not the best pep-talker, but you need to snap out of it!" Sendo said in an annoyed tone. "This is what they want you to do; you're playing right into their hands!" He put his hat back on his head, signifying that he felt more like himself again. "And quite frankly, you can't say anything to change my decision to protect you now, I'm afraid." he made one of his usual grins as he removed his blood stained gloves, then offered Koizumi his hand to help her off of the floor.

"Now, are you ready to fix the future?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

I stared at the cup of coffie in my hands, unsure if he was joking about the poison or not. Sighing, I reached for the small bowl of sugar cubes, plopping about 13 into the hot drink. I pulled the cup up to my lips, hesitating a bit. _'He was probably just joking...'_ I thought to myself as I took a long sip of the drink. A strange flavor remained in my mouth. "Is... Is this alcoholic...?" I questioned myself, slamming the cup down on the table as the whole room started to sway. "Eh? W-what's going on...?" I muttered, already feeling the effects of the drug. I stumbled to the door, stars flooding my vision as I entered the hallway. "M-maybe some water would help..." I muttered, my thoughts becoming a jumble. I placed a hand on my cheek, which was feverishly hot. Nearly falling down the stairs, I stumbled towards the kitchen, having a feeling someone was there. "Hi hiiiiii, Zeeeeee!" I giggled, my speach slurred a bit as I put a hand on her shoulder to steady myself. "Howya been? Hmmm?"


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z turned, looking darkly at the female who had appeared behind her. It was Teela. She left a sour taste in Z's mouth, all Z could think about was her attitude towards Charles and how she had betrayed the other killers. Moving her hand away, Z stared at her in silence, ice cold gaze scanning over the female's body.
"Hello Teela. Are you drunk?"
Almost disgusted, she slowly grabbed a hold of Teela's arm and pulled her to sit down.
"Don't you think you should rest?"​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

"Haha... Yeah, I think I am. But I wouldn't know. Never had alcohol before!" I giggled, rocking back and forth in the seat. As it wobbled, I giggled even more. "And rest is overrated! Only brother's sleep!" I laughed, pumping a fist in the air, unaware that the kitchen's television was playing my video.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Listen, I have business to attend to. I can't help you with your situation right now. But if I were you, I'd find a bed and sleep it off."
Z shook her head with a sigh, crossing her arms over her chest and examining Teela. The girl was definitely drunk, but neither Z, nor Suzuya, nor Jasper had time to babysit her. They had something urgent to get to, Z didn't want Koko to die before Suzuya-san even got a chance to find her. That would be boring.
Teela also couldn't come with them, with Z's traps, she'd definitely kill herself by mistake.
"I'll come back for you, okay? As long as you promise me you'll find a bed."​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

My giggles instantly stopped and I attempted to put on a serious face, but was only able to stick out my bottom lip in a pout. "If I find a bed, how will I know when someone," I glanced at Jasper for a moment before return my gaze to Z,"Tries to strip me?" I questioned.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Nobody is going to strip you. Charles asked for you to be searched so Jasper did what he had to do. Nobody else has been asked to do so."
Z pursed her lips thoughtfully, making eye contact with Teela finally and shrugging a bit. She turned to set her bear down beside Jasper, her weapon still within her hand.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

"Whatcha doing?" I questioned, watching Z set down her bear. "Are ya going to cut something? Or someone?"


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Hopefully."
She quickly headed towards the sink, rinsing the dried blood from her scissors before glancing back over her shoulder at Teela. Z was bored, she wanted to kill someone, it had been so long since she had. A thump came from a few floors up and Z knew that Koko was getting restless. Or dying. Probably both.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

By now, the effects of the poisoned coffee had started to wear off. "What was that?" I asked, staring at the ceiling. Turning back to Z, I noticed the look of boredom on her face. "I'm guessing it's been awhile since you killed someone, correct? You think it would be easy to just kill me while I'm drunk, right?" I questioned, grabbing a glass to fill up with water. "I aced chemistry. I even know that I can make a bomb out of this cup of water." I smirked, sitting back down, taking a small sip of water, which snapped me out of my drunkeness.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female rolled her eyes, giving Teela a look of distaste before she went back over to stand beside Suzuya and Jasper.
"No, princess.. don't flatter yourself. You'd be a boring kill anyway, thinking you're better than the rest of us. It's embarrassing, really.~"
With a smile, she snipped the scissors a couple times before giggling, looking upwards as soon as the movement had stopped.
She couldn't be dead...​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper looked through the fridge before pulling out a bottle of juice and handing it to Suzuya. "I'm sure this one shouldn't be poisoned. If it is, let me know." He smirked. "I doubt Charles would poison the juice. I heard this was his favorite, after all."

Jasper turned towards Z. "Oh? If it isn't too much of an inconvenience, I wouldn't mind accompanying you two." Jasper looked over when Teela entered the room, appearing drunk, when in reality, it was just the effects of the poison.

Jasper watched the scene play out, laughing to himself the whole time until the poison finally wore off. He began, "Now then, shall we get going?" He watched Z, waiting for her response.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

"Actually, I don't think of myself as being better than anybody. I'm a maid, so I'm below everyone here. I look up to you, Z. And I was just about to ask if you wanted to know how to make a sodium bomb." I smiled at her, an honest look in my eyes.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z blushed faintly, surprised by Teela's words, before she shook her head and sheepishly turned away, grabbing her bear by the paw before nodding at Jasper.
"Yes, let's escort him. Also, Teela.. maybe another time."
She smiled gently towards her, before grabbing a hold of Suzuya's arm to drag him along behind her and Jasper. 

"I'm giving him a chance to save his little pet, we have to take him towards the master bedroom. That's where I have her kept. Once we get there, he must navigate the traps on his own; we'll be able to watch and see how strong he really is."
Her voice lowered enough for Jasper to hear, glancing back to make sure the albino didn't hear her.
"Suzuya-san... wanna hold my bear?"​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper listened intently to Z's plan before grabbing Suzuya's arm and getting ready to drag him to the master bedroom. "Shall we just pull him along or do you want to let him walk on his own?" Jasper didn't mind either way although, dragging sounded way more fun than just letting him wander on his own.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"He can walk, but, we can hold onto him if that is more comfortable with you."
Dragging sounded fun to her as well, and her pink lips curled into a small, impish smile. She wanted to jump around and scream out her excitement, but she had to keep calm around Jasper, hoping to leave a good impression on him. He was such an outstanding hunter compared to her, and Charles absolutely adored him, so she wanted to learn from him and hopefully get him to like her... as an acquaintance anyway! The thought of anything else was... insane. Z reddened a bit, looking down at the floor.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

"That would be for the best. I don't want to risk him getting away. That would certainly ruin the fun." Jasper grinned, and started to drag off Suzuya towards the master bedroom. 

Even though Jasper had only talked to Z momentarily, he could already tell that she would be a much better ally in this game rather than Teela. Teela was so needy and a bit on the crazy side, the bad crazy side. Crazy was good but the type that she was considered was just childish, really. Z just seemed more mature than her already. Jasper laughed. Maybe one day, Z can help him kill Teela. Now, _that_ would be fun.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

I stared at the wall, a bored look on my face. "Hmm... I wonder if I can make a stink bomb... Or a smoke bomb!" I giggled, bouncing up as I went through all the cupboards and drawers until I came upon a box of matches. "Eureka!" I shouted, a large smile on my face. Running into the dining room, I picked up one of the hair decorations in a paper napkin, placing it on the kitchen counter with the matches. Grabbing some scissors and string, I cut the tops of a few matches, placing them in with the hair. I tied up the napkin off with a bow. "Should I save it or use it...?" I asked myself, staring at my little creation.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Taking the juice in his hands, the Albino gave a quick thanks and started to get the straw into the pouch, beginning to drink the beverage idly as he watched everyone in the room start to talk, it was interesting that the killers would chat like this, but it was even more interesting when he saw a drunk girl stumble in, Suzuya slightly hoped she would stumble and hurt herself, after all, the albino thought some pain was funny if it resembled the stuff that he had seen on television. 

"Ah?..." Suzuya wasn't paying enough attention when he got grabbed, but he vaguely made out that Z asked if he wanted to hold her teddy bear, and his eyes lit up with excitement. 

"mm, That would be fantastic, desu!" he chimed in delight, however dropping his juice pack and wishes of holding the bear as Z and Jasper began to drag him. gasping in surprise as he struggled to keep his balance, not quit sure of what even was going on at this point.

Perhaps they were going to go see Koko? that would be beneficial, but Suzuya didn't understand why the other had to drag him to do so.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 24, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"You.. you idiot.."  Koizumi frowned, wiping her eye but taking Sendo's hand anyway. "I.. I don't know what to do. How did they get that video? Did anyone else see it?"  she asked in confusion, calming down a little but still extremely frightened - why did they show it? "You saw a video, too, didn't you? What happened?" 

 Nagito Komaeda  

Komaeda woke up with a start. He'd barely slept at all and he just had a nightmare - was it morning? From the sound of it, it was still the same day. He looked next to him and was surprised to see that Suzuya wasn't next to him. Did something happen? He rubbed his eyes tiredly - maybe he was just getting a snack since they didn't eat after the commotion in the kitchen earlier. He was still in a bad mood, but he felt like he should go and check out what was happening. Komaeda got up, opened the bedroom door and followed where he heard the sounds coming from.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 24, 2015)

[Anyone want to roleplay with Teela?]


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z handed Suzuya her teddy bear carefully, making sure the strings on its back were tied tightly so he wouldn't accidentally hurt himself. She then smiled reassuringly at him, letting him know that she and Jasper didn't intend on hurting him.
"We're taking you to Koko, okay? You have to be very careful when you get there."
Giving Jasper a side glance, she shrugged a bit and gave him a little smile, know that perhaps if he stuck with her, they could kill the cattle and Charles would win the game again. Z wouldn't want Jasper dying anyway, he was valuable and Charles might lose it if Jasper was gone. Well... and Z would be alone again. That wasn't much fun.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The stitched boy let out another surprised sound as he was handed the bear, hugging it to his chest as if he were greeting a long lost friend, though he really did get oddly excitable about holding Z's bear.

The Albino happily went along now, knowing that they were going to find Koko was reassuring, even if the stitched boy couldn't wrap his mind around why they had to hold him like that, it seemed a little suspicious and more as if they didn't want him to run away rather than helping him not to get hurt.

 "Dangerous.. desu?" Suzuya slowly questioned, looking around himself to gather his bearings of where exactly they were, along with where they were heading in the mansion.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper easily returned the smile, understanding that she seemed to be on his side, for now. He wondered how far this unspoken alliance of theirs would take them. Hopefully, it will work out very well.

Jasper continued to drag along Suzuya with Z's help and he paused when he approached the hallway that would lead to the master bedroom. He commented, "Just turn around the corner, open the door, and you're there." He gave Suzuya a friendly smile. "Good luck in there."


----------



## ethre (Mar 24, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

After checking the kitchen, Komaeda decided that Suzuya would most likely not be in any other room - he wouldn't lurk around the cellar and he probably wouldn't be in the dining room or living room, so he decided to check the third floor. He heard commotion coming from the halls, listening to his instincts telling him to follow, but followed slowly and quietly. If he was heard he could get injured again, or someone would injure Suzuya.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z released Suzuya, stepping back beside Jasper to wave goodbye. Her gaze was not at all soft as her smile was, she seemed to be studying the albino, waiting for him to enter the room and see his friend.

*.:Koko:.*

The female was laying upon the bed, blood soaking the elegant sheets as her chest rose and fell with gasps. Her wrists and ankles were torn, the sharpness of the razorwire buried within her flesh from struggling. There were unprofessional incisions all over her body from what appears to have been Z's scissors, and burns covering anything else that was exposed. Her face was swollen as if she was beaten, but she didn't appear to be in any more pain, laying there in silence.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper leaned over and whisper into Z's ear, "Think he'll make it?"


----------



## Taka (Mar 24, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~* 

"From here I'd say we begin our plans to end this game. It's anything but elegant," Sendo said in reply, "In fact I don't believe Charles has any taste whatsoever..." he added with a disappointed frown. "As for the videos, I'd rather not talk about them just now. All you need to know is that everyone's problems were on that screen, not just yours." Sendo said in a low voice, now realizing that Koizumi must have been in such a state of shock that she missed his own videos. It relieved him a little to know, since she'd already been through a lot in just the past few minutes. Piling on his problems from eleven years ago would help nothing, especially since he himself was already over them.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 24, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z smiled at Jasper slyly, nodding her head before making eye contact with him.
"If I believe anyone can win the game, it's him. It's strange, but, he seems to be the strongest here. Even stronger than us."
She turned to the male, taking the bear from Suzuya gently to hold it within her arms. Her lips parted as if she planned on speaking, but she awkwardly giggled instead, as if she had forgotten what she wanted to say.
"Well, we should be allied. It's about time that we stop playing games with the cattle and just put an end to them. Charles is getting restless it seems."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Jasper looked at her with interest. "What makes you think he's stronger than us?" He laughed when she grabbed her bear again and began to giggle. She looked so innocent when she did that, almost as if she were still a child. How tragic that she were to be one of the killers too.

Jasper nodded. It was as if she read his mind. "I agree. An alliance will work out quite well between us. It has gotten quite boring just wandering around this mansion and if we worked together, we would be able to get a lot more down between us. Charles has been complaining a lot lately." Jasper laughed. "Not that that's anything too new."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 24, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya gave a quick and rather eerie grin back towards Z and Jasper, though The albino knew they were being just a tad bit too friendly at this point and wanted to give some sort of hint that he knew something was defiantly up.

Nevertheless, Suzuya simply trotted over to Z holding up her bear to give the stuffed plush back then gave a little salute as he spun on his heels to face the other direction to go find Koko, the Albino knew she was probably inside that door at the end of the hall, and figured it would be best to investigate for himself what kind of condition she would be in, to be kept in there, she was probably hungry, tired, and probably shackled to something. with new found determination and a childish curiosity the Albino started off down the hall, following the instructions he turned the corner and continued walking towards his goal.

Applying pressure by accidently stepping on a certain switch underneath the floorboards triggered the swift activation of a set of knives that flung and without any warning struck the walls, the stitched boy was caught off guard and a few managed to slice into his left shoulder and hip, the albino gasped and stumbled back a bit from the force of the knives that tore into his flesh, along with the surprise of being hit by such traps.

"Ah... I was hit, I'm bleeding.. I'm bleeding!" Suzuya exclaimed to no one in particular, the Albino's lips curled into a smirk as he began trembling with not fear, yet excitement that he was actually hurt by traps, actual traps were in this mansion, Charles wasn't kidding when he said he upped his game up, and this brought an abnormal amount of joy to the Albino's features, Suzuya wasted no time as he pried the small knives out of his skin, wincing with each one along with droplets of blood that fell to the floor.

"Please let me enjoy it another twenty times!" the stitched boy suddenly announced, raising the knives that he plucked into the air, he threw them up to dispose of them, simply letting them clatter to the floor as the Albino ran forward, triggering a multiple amount of knives as he crouched and jumped past them as if he were some sort of circus freak, once Suzuya did land, the stitched boy had no time to rest as the floor collapsed beneath him, a set of spikes threatening to spear him had he not reacted by gripping the edge of the collapsed floorboards, gulping as he was just a little too close to repeating an accident that happened when he first entered this mansion. 

"Ah.. that would be unfortunate~" Suzuya chimed as he pulled himself up with ease, not missing a step as the albino swung right back into the step of things, except this time instead of knives the albino triggered an onslaught of arrows, the boy repeating his circus freak like actions as he only got hit by about two that were sticking out of his left leg.

The pain didn't bother him though, as now the Albino was already at the door, and without hesitation the albino used both of his hands to shove the door open with force, not wanting the thing to stop him from entering.

Although surely enough opening the door triggered yet another trap, this time a huge blade swung down to claim his head, yet the stitched boy was too fast as his body twisted and spun past the blade, simply looking as if he was preforming a dance of sorts as the albino sidestepped the dangerous mechanism and entered the master bedroom. "Koko~!" he called out with glee, bowing as his performance was complete and he expected applauds from he girl he was about to save, not yet seeing her state. ​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"He's crazy. I'm not sure how to explain it. He's not a sociopath with a killer's drive like we are... he's more... emotion-driven. Unaware of pain, but knowing what's right and what's wrong. He's a dangerous chess piece and I believe we shouldn't stick around long since he knows we're not as nice as we seem."
Z looked at him, her gaze long and silent before she turned, grabbing a hold of Jasper's hand to quickly hurry down the hall, taking him with her.

*.:Koko:.*

Koko looked up from her spot on the bed once she heard the traps activate, her gaze widening with wonder, tears welling up within them. She was so happy to see a familiar face, especially Suzuya's. Her vision had been darkening and blurry for the past few hours and she wasn't sure how long she could last without him around. She whimpered softly, struggling within the shackles and ignoring the blood that began to spill from her wrists again.
"Suzu-chan.." Her voice was weak and trembling as she called out for his help.​


----------



## ethre (Mar 25, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"End this game..? What do you mean?"  Koizumi asked with a yawn, getting up. Seeing her past made her really exhausted and she would really rather sleep right now to forget it. "It's probably a lot more dangerous now, isn't it? Those videos probably made a lot of people mad.."  she said, figuring he didn't want to talk about his past. She certainly didn't want to.

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda eventually found the source of the commotion, and he saw Suzuya running into a room excitedly, but he still took slow and cautious steps. He noticed Jasper and that girl from earlier lingering around the corner, standing around. He was about to ask what was happening before he saw a ton of traps lying around that could potentially kill a person, but it looks like they were set off. The floor was collapsed in one spot, so he decided to hop over that. He saw one trap that still wasn't set off and narrowly avoided it, walking over into the room as if Z and Jasper weren't there - he was only focused on whether or not Suzuya was okay. "Suzuya, are you in here?" 

(( BURY ME IN MY TERRIBLE POST. ))


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Giggling a little as he heard his name, Suzuya slowly pranced over to the bed, climbing onto it as he ignored the blood and came over to where Koko was situated, reaching down as he stroked her hair to let her know that he was there in a way, missing his little friend quite a bit.

"That's me! It's Suzuya, desu~" he answered her with enthusiasm, smiling down at the girl as he pretty much didn't even register all of her wounds, talking as if she was just fine and they were going to have a normal conversation.

"Ah.. Why are you all shackled up? do you want help, do you?" the albino teased, yet in a friendly way that one knew he would help the girl someway or another, and to help prove this point Suzuya started used his free hand to try to undo the shackles idly, waiting for Koko to speak again, the Albino hadn't even heard Komaeda enter the room, too occupied with helping his friend so they could all go back together, he was happy to see her again, and after he freed the girl then they could go play and he could show Koko off to Komaeda and how fun she was. 
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> *.:Z:.*
> 
> "He's crazy. I'm not sure how to explain it. He's not a sociopath with a killer's drive like we are... he's more... emotion-driven. Unaware of pain, but knowing what's right and what's wrong. He's a dangerous chess piece and I believe we shouldn't stick around long since he knows we're not as nice as we seem."
> Z looked at him, her gaze long and silent before she turned, grabbing a hold of Jasper's hand to quickly hurry down the hall, taking him with her.​



Jasper nodded in understanding. "Oh, that's quite interesting. I haven't been able to talk to him much so I only know what I was able to dig up on him for his video." Jasper's face turned into one of surprise when Z suddenly pulled his hand along with her. He followed and asked curiously, "Where are we going?" Jasper held onto her hand, but tried to be careful, as he didn't want to break her tiny little hand. Compared to his, her hand seemed to be a little fragile thing, seeming as if it belonged to a porcelain doll of some sort.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Koko:.*

The small female coughed slightly when she tried to speak to Suzuya, blood spitting up onto her shirt before the tears spilled over and ran down her cheeks. Her eyes were soft with adoration, the way a friend would look at another as if to say thank you. If he were to free at least one of her hands, she'd reach up to ruffle Suzuya's hair and smile at him.
"You have to win this..."

*.:Z:.*

Z lead him quickly down the stairs and into the study, closing the door behind them before turning to look at him silently. Her kind expression had disappeared and she gave him an extremely serious expression, moving in close to whisper into his ear.
"We have to get this moving.. we have to find more prey. You and I. We can make Charles even more proud of you than he already is! If that's possible..~"​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Jasper thought for a moment, once they were alone in the study. "I think I know how I can find more prey. It's a bit risky though. Do you trust me?" Jasper smirked. "I'm sure if we work extra hard, the old man will have a heart attack from all the pride he feels for me."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino merely blinked as the blood came out, yet a very puzzled expression came upon his features as the girl started to cry, his hand lightly tracing the teardrops to wipe away the salty liquid, his smile turning to a frown as he tried to figure out why the other was feeling so sad, after all, they had just met again and he was going to take her home, or at least back to what he could call home for the time being.

"Koko-san..? We will win the game, but first you're coming with me, we're going to play together! it'll be fun." Suzuya recommended to the bloodied girl, slowly slipping her little hand out of one of the shackles with his free hand.

Examining the girl, the Albino wanted to smile down at her and let her know to cheer up, being sad wasn't going to help at all, and it wasn't fun or exciting either, but his frown stayed in place, because for some reason as the Albino was feeling a little uneasy with how Koko was acting.
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z gazed at Jasper with her gray gaze, thinking over what he said before her eyes softened and she nodded slightly.
"I trust you. We're not allowed to kill one another anyway."

*.:Koko:.*

Koko's hand fell to the bed beside her, and she closed her eyes drowsily, looking up at her friend again before she exhaled softly and collapsed onto the bed completely. Her breathing had stopped, the bloodied wounds releasing too much blood for her body to make up for. She lay still, lifeless, but she was smiling, her lips curved in a warm, comfortable smile, happy that she had ended everything with a friend.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Jasper smiled. "I need you to sit down in that chair over there." He pointed to one of the chairs in the far corner. "Once you sit down, close your eyes and do not peek until I tell you that you can. I've hidden something in here and I need to retrieve it." Jasper watched her with wary eyes, hoping that she would listen to him. After all, they were allies, right?


----------



## ethre (Mar 25, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Once Komaeda finally realized what was happening, he rushed over to Suzuya without thinking and pulled him away from the dead girl. He had no idea who she was, or what value she held to Suzuya, but he knew that the albino would most likely feel pain when he saw what happened to the poor girl. The tall boy examined what'd happened to the boy first, standing idly in front of him as if asking his permission to leave to tend to his wounds, deducing that they'd been there because of the traps. "Suzuya.. do you realize what is happening?"  he asked seriously, holding his shoulders firmly.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z moved towards the chair he'd gestured towards, sitting down in the seat, her hand resting in her lap before she closed her eyes. She swung her feet happily, humming as she tapped a beat on the chair after resting the bear underneath her.
"Okay, now what~?"​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

"Just stay quiet. I need to grab something." Jasper watched her complete the actions before he placed his palm along the shelf and pushed a bit. The wall moved, he entered his code, and entered his small room. He grabbed his duffel bag, stuffing his laptop inside, before swinging it over his shoulder and carrying it out with him. He checked to make sure she wasn't looking still and he closed the room shut behind him. He walked over to stand a few feet in front of her, his duffel bag slinged on his arm and he said, "You can open your eyes now."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya watched as the life escaped from Koko's body, yet the Albino stared vacantly as he waited for her to move, or perhaps jolt back awake, as he only recognized the girl's death as her simply going to sleep, or perhaps passing out from all of the blood loss would also be something that he expected.

Surprised as he was suddenly jerked away from Koko, Suzuya stayed completely still for a moment as he felt himself getting a little upset for once in his life at the other for trying to take him away when Koko was needing their help so much right now. 

"Komaeda-san?.." The Albino mumbled, then Suzuya began to squirm and push at the other's chest, the smaller boy then started to argue when the other wouldn't let go of him. 

"Ah, let go! She passed out so... so we need to wake Koko up!" His voice was irritated and confused, not to mention a little annoyed due to the other's actions stopping him from waking his friend up, the Albino didn't understand the problem. 
Although his own injuries didn't bother him, the blood began to create a thick stain on his shoulder along with the arrows wound still dripping freshly from his leg.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara sat a lone table inside of Anteiku caf?, waiting for some of his friends and colleagues to join him for the discussion of the current case he was working on, a case that no one else would take up, however, Shinohara had reason to believe that his son was taken away to a mansion not too far off from where he lived, a man named Charles had just thrown a party on the same day his son and many others went missing.

Though even suspecting the man proved difficult, his record was clear and there was almost nothing Shinohara could pin on him, so he grumbled in defeat as he ordered a house blend coffee, waiting for the arrivals that would surely come today, as he arranged a meeting with his friend Evan, and some other connections simply to discuss the matters about his suspicions with Charles and his whole charade.  
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z looked up at Jasper, her lips curling into a devilish little smirk before she stood to face Jasper, moving in close to examine him and then circle around him, noticing the new bag he had with him. That definitely wasn't in the room, so that meant this male had a hidden room somewhere in here. Z kept that noted, hoping maybe he'd show her one day, when they weren't fighting for their lives, and fighting to take others'.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai slowly entered the coffee shop, looking around in hopes that he wasn't the first to arrive. He then noticed Shinohara of the S.W.A.T., he had been told that's who he needed to meet. Quickly, Kenai smoothed out his hair, heading to the counter to order a mocha latte. He then turned towards the male, offering a hand out to meet him.
"You're Mr. Shinohara, right? I'm Kenai Jayden. Psychological profiler. It's a pleasure."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Jasper sat down on one of the armchairs and motioned for Z to sit down in the one next to him. He set his duffel bag on the ground between them and pulled out his laptop. Once he launched the surveillance feed, he turned his screen so that she could see it too. He gleefully announced, proud of his work, "Tada~"

Evan walked into Anteiku's, the fresh smell of coffee filling his nose. He soon spotted Shinohara and joined him at his table, along with someone else who he hadn't met before. Evan began, "I hope I'm not too late. I was back at Alice's apartment to get a feel for how things are going."


----------



## ethre (Mar 25, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"No. Suzuya, listen to me. She didn't faint. She can't wake up anymore, do you understand me?"  Komaeda asked seriously, squeezing his shoulders tightly enough to make sure he won't move from his grasp but not injure him. "You'll only hurt yourself,"  he said quietly, worried for the boy.

(( eep, last post! gotta sleep ;m; ))


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya continued to push at the other, wincing a little bit at Komaeda's grasp tightened causing the Albino to finally stop trying to shove him away.

"Why won't she wake up? she was just talking... so it's fine, it's fine desu..?" Suzuya asked slowly, not really understanding what was going on, much less why Komaeda wasn't letting him go to Koko, the Albino wanted to wake her up, and bring her back with them, leaving her like that would be rude and wrong, Shinohara-san taught him better to know not to leave something you cared for behind.

The albino slowly stopped squirming, and instead innocently his eyes trailed to look up at Komaeda, as a child might when they were seeking an answer for something. "Why, why won't she wake up..?" He repeated.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara looked up to acknowledge the new arrivals, they were quicker than he expected them to be, but that was even better for him. "Ah! Good afternoon to you, I'm Shinohara as you expect, I'll be the brute force on this case.. sorry to call you so unexpectedly." He answered bashfully, smiling as he took the other's hand in greeting, then giving a wave towards Evan.

"Hey! come sit down, if you want to order anything it's on me, so don't hesitant to indulge yourselves." He offered the two, after all.. This wasn't even an official case and he did drag them all out here, it was the least the man could offer. 

"There Is one more that should arrive soon, so let's lay off the details and cut to introductions until then." he explained as he sat back down, waiting for the other two to take a seat as well.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 25, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"She'd dead, Suzuya, don't you understand?!"  Komaeda raised his voice, making sure that Suzuya was finally listening. "She's dead - she won't wake up anymore."  Komaeda said the last sentence quietly, releasing Suzuya. "..She's dead,"  he repeated once more in a grave tone, staring at the corpse on the bed.

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji wandered around town, wondering if she should really go do a case that takes so much time and effort. It's not like she had much to do anyway, so she found the cafe they were supposed to meet at and opened the door slightly, looking around. He noticed three people sitting at a table, who she assumed were the people she was supposed to meet..  "Are you all perverts? Was this an excuse to get with me?"  she asked, folding her arms and puffing her cheeks out.


----------



## Taka (Mar 25, 2015)

*Sendo Snekusha ~*

"There's only one true way to end the game, Koizumi. We have to kill Charles and get out of this hellhole." Sendo stated, narrowing his eyes at the thought of the whole situation. He joined this wicked game to free suffering people from the shackles of misery by ending their lives... the people trapped in this mansion had all been caged for slaughter from the start and he knew it--but how could he not have seen it before? How could he have missed that the killers were meant to die as well? From the very moment Sendo accepted Charles' invitation to be a killer, he himself was marked for death in this godforsaken place.

"I suppose for now we should rest to gather up our strength. We've got a long road ahead." he said quietly, though there was no way Sendo would really get any sleep with all that was on his mind. He knew it would be best for Mahiru to take a break from all this, though, if only for a little while.

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki raised her head up off of her hands, blinking tiredly and looking about the room she was in. "Oh, this chair was so comfortable--I must have dozed off!" she concluded to herself, bouncing on the furniture a little. It really was a comfortable chair. She realized she should probably continue looking for a way out, though, and slipped out into the hallway before skipping down to the other end. As she continued, however, she unknowingly triggered a trap that shot out several poisoned arrows--two of which pierced her right leg. She screeched in pain, falling to the floor holding the leg with both hands. "It hurts... it hurts...!" she squealed, not wanting to touch the arrows to pull them out. Yuki suddenly began to feel very drowsy, and her head started to throb with pain, leaving her nearly immobile in the middle of the hall.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Staring vacantly at Komaeda almost as if the Albino didn't hear a single word the other was saying, or perhaps didn't want to, the Albino was motionless, and looked quite like a real life doll as he stayed like that for quite awhile until he processed the sentence.

Suzuya's expression slowly morphed into one of shock, his eyes widening ever so slightly. "Dead.. she's dead? ah.." The albino whispered softly, carefully turning so he could look at the corpse of his friend, Suzuya didn't understand death that well, but he did know once someone was dead, they were gone and useless. so there was no hope in trying to wake the girl anymore.

"What a shame.. does this mean we won't be able to play anymore?" Such a childish question, yet it was expected from a boy that had been sheltered nearly all of his life, yet the Albino didn't exactly look sad, just disappointed and shocked at the realization that the girl was no more.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Well, that was a very impolite and unexpected way for Saionji to enter, but Shinohara decided to just laugh it off, she looked and acted like a kid, so he would treat her as if she were one and just call it mindless teasing.

"Welcome, you're just in time! come take a seat, I'll order you something, though I think I'm a few years too late to try to woo such a beautiful girl." He complimented, trying to lighten up the mood as he waited for everyone to get seated before they would try to discuss the topic that was probably on everyone's mind.
​


----------



## ethre (Mar 25, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Where will we sleep..?"  Koizumi asked, rubbing her eyes tiredly. She wasn't too sure.. with all the people here, there were only a few bedrooms. There were only around 3-5 the last time she checked. She always wondered where everyone else slept since she never saw anyone else sleeping. "We'd probably have to find somewhere with a door so nobody could murder us in our sleep." 

 Nagito Komaeda

"No, not anymore. It's best not to think on it too much. If you do, you might get really hurt.. ah, how did you get all these wounds though!? I fall asleep for a bit and you come to me all battered up.."  Komaeda said worriedly, not really sure if Suzuya was okay.

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji sat down at the table, scooting her chair about 10 feet away from all the others. "Bunch of pedos.."  the petite girl grumbled, reaching into a bag of gummy bears she'd brought, avoiding the lemon ones and picking out the ones she liked, not particularly listening to the men had to say.

(( lame post - eep, i'm about to leave for about six hours so i needed to get a post in.. ;m; ))


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The stitched boy had forgotten all about his injuries, and gave a shocked little gasp whence Komaeda commented on them.

"Ah! I forgot that I'm bleeding..is it bad, Desu?"  the Albino absently asked and began examining himself as he turned and looked at his shoulder that was covered with dried blood, yet the wound was also still partially leaking the red fluids.
The stitched boy then arched a little to get a good look at his leg.
His pants were practically ruined and torn, being covered with rips and tears here and there from the traps, and worst of all there were two small incisions with sharp arrows sticking out of his flesh that had yet to be removed.

The Albino soon glanced back up at Komaeda with a sheepish smile, closing his eyes as he simply shrugged with no concern for his own well being and answered. "There were traps! they were really fun to trigger.. exciting and umm.. exhilarating?" 

Suzuya wasn't sure if that was the word he was looking for, but figured exhilarating quite fit the thrill that he had felt when dodging those traps, the feeling was equivalent to the excitement the Albino felt when Shinohara would take him to one of the many theme parks in town, and Suzuya quite enjoyed such adrenaline filling his veins.

_(Don't worry honey, your post is fantastical, and I'll wait for you. ^^ ah, also I'm waiting to post with Shinohara again for when the others come~ <3 )_​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*
Z was watching him get things set up, her eyes wide with wonder. When he finally showed her the screen, she blinked, not quite understanding his plan. She applauded him quietly for his quick installation, smiling and nodding a bit. Z then leaned in, looking at the screen and resting her chin in her palms.
"So we can find them with this, right?"

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai looked over at Evan, smiling a hello before he spoke up again lightly, to both the new male and female now. "Kenai Jayden, criminal profiler."
He looked at Shinohara, the man made him feel comfortable, as if everyone here belonged exactly where they were. This case would be solved thanks to this man, and Kenai would be able to figure out exactly the mind of the master behind these disappearances.​


----------



## Taka (Mar 25, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"If you don't mind, I know that my own room is safer than most of the guest bedrooms." Sendo said before pausing. He realized that Koizumi would probably feel uncomfortable at the suggestion as it was, "I have no problems sleeping in a chair, of course." he added. "Just remember that wherever we go there will be traps leading up to it, so we'd best tread carefully. Also, for the moment, if we run into any killers... Just go with whatever I happen to say about the situation, all right? I've been able to keep up the charade thus far but there's no telling when I'll be figured out so I need you to work with me."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

After making a few smoke bombs, I made my way out the kitchen, stopping as I stared down at Yuki. "Ah, so there are traps..." I murmured, carefully making my way to her, keeping low to the ground. "I won't kill you, if you don't kill me." I muttered to the girl, taking out the black ribbon that held my hair up in a ponytail. "This may hurt a bit... Or a lot, really depends on you." I added, tightly tying the ribbon around her leg, just above the wound. Moving her hand away, I stared at one of the arrows, and gently pressing two fingers on her skin, I started to pull the arrow-head out, trying to be slow and gentle, unaware it was poisoned.


----------



## Taka (Mar 25, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki looked up at Teela as she approached. "Oh, it's you..." she said in a low voice, a little relieved to see the maid. "Don't worry... I don't like to kill people." she replied with a weak smile. As Teela pulled the arrow out, Yuki bit her lip, trying to cope with the pain, but let out a small squeak despite her attempts to act tougher than usual. "I think... I think they are poisonous arrows." she said, trembling. Though she wasn't trembling with fear--she'd contracted some kind of illness from the type of poison on the arrow-tips. Yuki felt very cold now, and her teeth were beginning to chatter against her will behind her smile.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 25, 2015)

"Hmm... I can try sucking the poison out. It's really our only option right now. All the medical supplies have vanished..." I murmured, pulling the other arrow out. "I was bit by a poisonous snake awhile back and my... Brother had to suck it out..." I paused at the mention of my brother, a shiver running up my spine. Lowering my lips to one of her wounds, the skin was tainted grey, indicating the poison hasn't spread to much. I started to suck the poison, spitting it out before leaning down to repeat my actions a few more times. "If this doesn't work, then I'll have to cut off your leg!" I chuckled with a grin.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Evan nodded politely, "If it isn't too much trouble, I'd like to order a coffee. I heard the coffee here is amazing and I'd like to see for myself."

Evan looked over at the girl who joined them and asked, "What makes you think we're perverts?" Evan knew himself that he would never harm another human being, especially not this girl, who appeared to be around Alice's age.

Jasper nodded. "Of course, we'll be able to see into all, if not, most of the rooms here in the mansion with just a click of a button." Jasper exited out of the current view to show a row by row screen containing all the possible screens. There were a lot. He began slyly, "Now then, which room would you like to see into first?"


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z looked at him with a smirk, seemingly quite pleased with what Jasper had done so quickly. She watched the screens flicker, deciding on a room while each flash of light registered in her brain. She shot him a side glance, her eyebrows wiggling knowingly before she murmured.
"The bedrooms. They're the best places to hide, don't you think?"​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Jasper grinned. "Definitely." He clicked on one of the bedrooms and watched as the image came to life. Inside, Suzuya and Komaeda were clearly visible near the dead body of Koko. Jasper stared at the screen before commenting, "Aha. That gives me an idea..." He whispered to himself, "I wonder if they're still in there..."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara acknowledged Kenai's exchange with a smile of his own, before he held up his hand to signal the waiter that was appointed to his table, Shinohara was here before everyone else, so it wasn't surprising that he already got someone to look after the table.

Following the signal A boy with medium length black hair came over to the table within seconds, a smile was adoring his face. 
"Hello, Shinohara-san, would you like the usual or um...oh! y-you have company." the waiter stuttered out, sheepishly holding the saucer in front of his chest as he bowed and apologized for not noticing everyone.

"I'm Kaneki ken, and I'll be serving you today." Kaneki recited, deciding since there were new faces he might as well, however once getting a closer look at the boy, it was obvious that he was tensing up and seemed quite nervous to be serving them, possibly scared of crowds or even new at his job. The waiter was blushing lightly and looked like he wouldn't mind just sinking into the ground at any given point to avoid the new faces, though upon closer inspection one would also notice a white surgery optical patch covering his left eye, indicating he was in an dangerous incident at some point in his life.

At the way the boy was acting so nervously, Shinohara couldn't help but laugh a little to let the boy know this wasn't life or death, he just wanted to order a coffee for his fellow workers on the case he would soon discuss. 

"They won't eat you up, Kaneki! come on, you have to get used to new faces." The older of the bunch said to the waiter, offering Kaneki a smile to try to calm his nerves. 

"We just need another coffee, you can make it anyway you like." Shinohara asked politely, yet with a teasing tone a father might have when talking to their son.
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

She watched the screen, frowning silently before releasing a heavy, dramatic sigh.
"How weak. Koko didn't make it."
Disappointed, she turned towards Jasper with a slight head tilt of curiousity. She could see the gears turning in his eyes, so even if he hadn't mentioned having an idea, she would have known he did.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai looked down at the notepad in his lap, reading off the pages about his notes on the killer(s). They were of an older age, calculated, sneaky, and hopeful. They enjoyed good fun, as they were known for their party invitations, and it seems everyone registered that had an invitation had disappeared. He sighed, closing the book and looking back up at the others.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Jasper laughed. "I didn't think she would. After all, scum like her aren't fit to live." Jasper exited out of the bedroom's view and looked at the feed for the laundry room. Just as expected, the bodies of Daniel and Alice were still lying there. Jasper looked around the scene a bit and grinned when he spotted Alice's faded green notebook peeking out from her jacket, with a few blood stains adorning the front. He glanced over at Z. "Would you like to have a bit of fun?"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles had seen some rather extraordinary footage through his surveillance cameras, and to say he was impressed was no lie. however Charles had also observed some other footage that he did not enjoy as much that threatened treason, this footage had to be dealt with right away.

The old man had one destination in mind as he trotted across the mansion, and that would be the study, he had devised a plan out of various information he had gathered this morning, and wanted to discuss it with his most trusted servant, to get things moving into motion once more.

Rapping his knuckles against the doorframe to the study, Charles invited himself in. 

"Do you mind if I join you?" He teased, though in reality the old man would of came in either way, clearing his throat. 

"I have some unfortunate news... as well as some enlightenment." 

_(I'll wait for Ani to reply with Shinohara and Suzuya~ so I thought I would sneak some insight on what Charles is up to. D; )_
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Jasper looked up over at the door. Charles was here. He replied, "No, I don't mind at all." He watched Charles enter anyways. "What kind of news?" Jasper looked at Charles expectantly, hoping it wasn't anything too bad or perhaps, he wanted to comment on yet another pair in the mansion who were not playing the game as they should be playing it. That seemed to be the common trend lately.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z smiled devilishly, her gray eyes lighting up with eagerness as she gave him a quick nod. "I'd love to have some fun. Things need to be shaken up a bit anyway."
As she spoke, she heard the door open and saw the familiar Charles enter the room. She waved over to him happily before moving her hand down to playfully ruffle Jasper's hair.
"What is it, boss? Jasper and I were planning on making things exciting.~"
As soon as she heard about the unfortunate news, she almost knew exactly what was to be discussed.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles couldn't help but grin when the two commented on how they were going to make things exciting soon, glad at least some of his killers were acting accordingly.

"Oh my, well that is quite the surprise... however, It has to my attention we have some traitors." He said calmly, though before he continued his conversation, he raised an eyebrow towards the two, then looked at Jasper. 

"I didn't know you were the type to date... I thought you would be alone until your death, yet do I see the spark of romance?" 
It was a weird question for Charles to ask, but honestly he was a little concerned, not as concerned as cattle dating each other or other killers were, but concerned that perhaps Jasper had feelings for Z, which would cloud his mind and decisions.

Nevertheless, he sighed and continued where he left off. "The traitors must be dealt with.. so I decided to come tell you in person, not to mention even more forbidden romance has blossomed... however, I have just the thing to fix all of our problems, as well as give you two some fun, I'm sure you're both quite antsy since the last time you've killed, am I wrong?" 
The old man offered promise of fun with an eerie grin, as well as posed the idea of weeding out traitors, then waited for the responses.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Jasper whispered into Z's ear, "I'll tell you later." He stood up, stepping away from Z, and frowned when she ruffled his hair. He spoke clearly and confidently when responding to Charles, "It seems as if this game, we have more traitors than we have ever had before." Jasper laughed. "Are you kidding, Charles? We merely formed an alliance. There's nothing more going on. Besides, you know how I feel about women. I find most of them to be complete idiots. And yes, I have been itching to kill again. What do you have in mind?"


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 25, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female returned her gaze to the screen, curious about what Jasper had in mind, but she turned her attention back to Charles, pulling her bear up into her lap and idly playing with the paws. She blinked, pursing her lips before smiling and nodding.
"I'd love to kill again. It's boring to just sit back and watch."
At Jasper's comment, Z snorted and rolled her eyes slightly, knowing very well that she was not an idiot. But, he would continue to think that way, so she said nothing about it.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles was now watching the two closely, he wanted to believe Jasper yet at the same point something felt a little off about them, perhaps puppy love? It was still something that Charles wouldn't allow if he were able to confirm it, nothing should be there to distract Jasper, much less something as petty as _love._

"Steven, and Sendo, are my expected traitors." he began to explain, strolling around the study as he lightly pulled out an old, and withered book from the shelves, flipping through the pages idly as he talked. "Steven has been helping the cattle from what I've heard.... so do with him as you please, I want him eliminated, Sendo on the other hand has vowed to kill me.. something akin to hatred for me the man has developed. so I would like him to be dealt with as you see fit, they are both trained killers just as you are.. but I believe you two are better, stronger, more skilled and will be able to deal with the problem accordingly."

Pausing for a minute, Charles stopped on a certain page inside the book. this page depicted a man getting boiled alive by an ancient relic of an iron bull. "Komaeda seems to be in love with a cattle by the name of Suzuya, and Sendo has fallen victim to a red haired girl by the name of Mahiru... 
however, I will deal with Suzuya and Mahiru first, I want the boy to be brought to me alive, he has extraordinary acrobatic skills that I would like to improve." 

clearing his throat once more, he continued with "Not only that... I will rip the Albino away from Komaeda, and cause him to despair unlike he ever has before, I also want Mahiru to be confined, tortured, and kept alive to fill Sendo's rage and hate, I want Sendo to become consumed with grief for his actions, then brought to death, Mahiru will remain alive to tell the story of our mansion to the later generation, the crazy lady down the street, if you will." 

Charles closed his book, and looked up to the two trained killers in the room, a glint in his eye as he added. 
"I know Jasper has a plan, so I would like him to go ahead and carry that out first... then you two can carry out these missions in any order you see fit, I'm not in a rush, I want this game to be full of surprises and excellent traumas."
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Jasper listened intently to Charles's wishes and nodded his head. "Very well, sir. I shall carry out everything as you wish. As soon as I finish with my own plan, of course." Jasper could sense that Charles was losing a bit of faith in him. He spoke quickly, "Sir? Can we step into the hall for a moment? I'd like to tell you something in private before you head off again."


----------



## ethre (Mar 25, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

"You're all big, older men while I'm here alone! There's a huge demand for someone with looks like me, you know!"  Saionji puffed out her cheeks. She stared at the man who came to their table menacingly, turning the other way stubbornly. "Are we gonna get done soon? We have to, or everyone could just die!"  Saionji said rather loudly, looking at Shinohara straight in the eyes.

 Nagito Komaeda

"You don't understand, do you? Look.. just stay around me, okay? You're going to get yourself hurt again if you don't. Um.."  Komaeda stood quietly, pondering how he was supposed to take Suzuya to a safer room. He couldn't carry him because he'd probably make the arrow go deeper.. and he certainly can't walk. "Ah,"  Komaeda started, turning around and kneeling down, "get on. It's not like you have any other choice,"  the boy said, looking behind him.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Of course.. where is your room, though? Is it far? I don't want to run into anyone and have them kill us."  Koizumi looked around her a little cautiously, anxious to move since anyone could walk into the room at any minute. "Sure, sure, I'll follow along with you. I can trust you?"  she questioned.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya gave a playful salute to Komaeda, smiling as he did so. "Ah, I'm happy I get to hang out with Komaeda-san~" The abino beamed, simply delighted that he was going to be able to spend time with the other, plus as absent minded as he was, Suzuya was fast to move from different topics.

"Piggy back rides? you want me to get on? mm.. is it fun, desu?" Suzuya suddenly questioned as the boy kneeled down, though there wasn't much else he could do, The albino could feel his leg going numb and nearly toppled over as he went to climb onto the other's back, quickly steadying himself for a minute, before he tried again and actually managed to crawl onto the other, then and looping his arms around Komaeda's neck.

"Mm.. you're warm." He cooed in delight, perhaps he was acting so odd due to the blood loss, though as eccentric and childish as it was in a situation like this, Suzuya couldn't help but nuzzle against the other's head with his cheek, giggling as he did so.

*.: Shinohara :.*

The waiter immediately gasped as Saionji got so loud, being as nervous as he was, it wasn't unexpected. "I-I'll get the coffee ready soon! I have to go call my girlfriend soon though.. A-Ani must be worried." Kaneki stuttered out, before he nearly bolted off to get away from the table.

Shinohara couldn't help but let out another hearty laugh as Saionji complained like a child might and Kaneki nearly had a heart attack, shaking his head as he started with "Yeah, I think it's about time we start on the subject on why we're all here... " Pausing for a moment, the man's expression darkened, and he narrowed his eyes as his tone took a much more serious tone completely different from his joking and friendly nature.

"My son was recently abducted... as well as Evan's cousin, Alice, we have suspicions to believe the culprit is Charles, the man whom resides in the rather expensive mansion on blurows lane. 
my son disappeared the night that man offered a welcoming party to the neighborhood, and I'm ashamed to say I didn't go with Suzuya, however..normally a welcoming party isn't odd, It just becomes odd when you dig up dirt and find out Charles has thrown around forty different welcoming parties, all in different states, along with purchasing then selling different estates within a short time frame, not to mention all guests that attend turn up missing... and only a week later, Charles is gone. " Shinohara started to explain, his heart heavy with guilt that he hadn't attended that party, yet also determination to solve this case.

*.: Charles :.*

"I would ask for nothing else, I have quite the bit of respect for you and that is why I will permit you to do as you desire first." Charles said with a nod, though he was quite surprised to hear that Jasper wanted to talk to him.

"Certainly, if anything concerns you.. then it would of course, concern myself as well." With that, Charles trotted out of the room and gestured for the other to follow, after all, the old man had to go back into hiding soon, so he wanted to deal with whatever it was that Jasper wanted quickly, one could see how badly the elder seemed to be in a hurry and wanted to leave after the conversation was dealt with.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Evan nodded, listening to the information given. He added, "I have also been looking into a few things online about Alice and I have come to the conclusion that she attended that same party. She lived only a few houses away from the supposed mansion so I have a theory that Charles might only invite those who live nearby the mansion." He scratched the back of his head, feeling a bit embarrassed at how simple his explanation was. No. It's fine. It's only the beginning of the case. He'll find out more once they really dig into it.

Jasper followed Charles out of the room and slammed the door roughly behind him. He checked to make sure it was closed properly before walking over to Charles and whispering into his ear, "Keep this a secret between us two. I'm actually using Z as a bit of a pawn in my plans." Jasper moved away and walked down the hallway, away from Charles, as if he never really said anything at all. He wasn't too worried about leaving his things with Z because he knew he could trust her to keep an eye on them. He was just really excited to get down to the laundry room. There was something he needed from there.


----------



## ethre (Mar 26, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

"Well, y'know, it's the guests' fault! They go to someone's welcoming party who's famous for having people go missing! Plus, why would they go to a welcoming party, anyway? They're boring,"  Saionji blurted out, seriously wondering why someone would attend such a thing when they could just visit the candy shop down the street.

 Nagito Komaeda

"Don't move around too much, okay? I might trip,"  Komaeda said, wobbling around at first with Suzuya on his back, then adjusting and standing up straight. "You're okay back there, right?"  Komaeda asked, holding onto Suzuya's legs to make sure he didn't fall over, and began to walk cautiously.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 26, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z hummed to herself once Jasper and Charles had left, standing up and swinging her bear happily before pulling it into a tight hug against her bosom. "I've got a friend, I've got a friend.~" She sang, hoping she wouldn't be heard through the door, but partially not caring if she was. She may have been liked outside of her work, being happy and go-lucky most of the time, but within her work, her methods were usually questioned, and it was hard for her to work with any others like her as a girl carrying a bear didn't seem so intimidating. Z thought it was a clever and mysterious way to carry her weapons, so she didn't quite understand what was wrong with it. She had many toys she liked to carry around, and it's not like she had the pockets to do so.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 26, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya nodded a little bit, though the Albino knew better than to move too much, it was still really hard to resist not to rock around and pretend he was riding a legitimate horse, he was playful and had the tendency to like to do odd things after all.

So instead, The albino settled for nuzzling the side of the other's head, resting his own upon Komaeda's shoulder as he relaxed and let himself be carried by the taller boy, it was comfortable and Komaeda felt so warm, which instantly helped Suzuya feel safe and content.

"I'm fine, I'm fine~" He slowly chimed, though in reality Suzuya felt really woozy, tired, and was suffering for the third time in this week the effects of blood loss, nevertheless, the Albino failed to actually feel the pain of the arrows stabbed into his leg, or the blood lightly trickling form his shoulder, nor the pain of realizing that he had just lost Koko forever. 

all the Albino focused on now was Komaeda's scent, and the gentle rocks as the other would move this way and that. being numb to nearly everything else at this point. ".. If I told you a secret, is it a bad time, desu?" The albino whispered, almost as if he didn't want to be heard and was hesitant.


*.: Shinohara :.*

"Good job, Evan! that assumption is correct, don't feel ashamed for not missing the small facts." He reassured Evan, for a second going back to his more fatherly state, however his tone soon turned grim once more as he spoke.

"From the looks of it.. it's true that Charles only invites those who are closest to his estates, other than that I'm still unclear on how he chooses his victims.. however, " Turning to looks at Hiyoko, Shinohara offered his own opinion. 

"Listen, even I wasn't aware that people were going missing at Charles estate... we can't simply blame the guests, they were like anyone else that wound up at the wrong place, at the wrong time." Shinohara smiled softly, though a bit sorrowful as he recalled how excited Suzuya had been when he asked for permission to go to that very party at Charles estate, how the man wished that he never allowed the albino to go.

However, perhaps a rather fortunate or unfortunate event happened soon, expectantly a man soaked with rain water and bandages all over his body shoved the door to the caf? open, stumbling in as he held out a key in one hand, and the door with the other to keep his balance. 

"Shinohara-san! I went to that mansion.. and I can verify all of your theories were true! that man is insane, mad with power.. I didn't believe you at first, and for that I apologize.. but you're the only one I can... go to now, the police won't listen to me, but they are there, I can confirm that every single guest is still there! I cannot say if they are alive or not, but if we don't make haste.. all shall perish!" 
The man shrieked out, honestly the man must of looked simply mad, it was understandable no one would believe him, however, the man was actually Philip, a physics teacher that had been close friends with Shinohara for quite awhile, and even helped in Alice's private schooling long before. it was as if the last piece of the puzzle had come together, and it was all connected.

*.: Charles :.*

A look of relief washed over Charles as Jasper confirmed such a thing, sighing In content. 

"I'm glad to know... That really does ease up my suspicions, I was getting a little paranoid about how you two were interacting, but if she's just another pawn to you, then surely it is fine." spoke with heart, having nothing but concern for Jasper if he had gotten stuck on something as pitiful as love. 

"Now then, I'll be on my way... please do carry out the plans after you are finished with your own." He gave warning, and left down the hallways soon after.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Evan replied, "Thank you sir. Is it possible to make a list of the victims involved? That way, we can look for any commonalities between them all, such as age, occupation, or possibly even social connections." Evan watched in surprise when a man suddenly burst in. He listened intently to what the man claimed and one by one, the pieces fell into place. The mansion was where they all were but the most important question now was why?


----------



## ethre (Mar 26, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda was a little surprised at how quiet Suzuya was being, and looked back to make sure he didn't die on his back. Relief washed over his expression when he figured out he still was alive, and kept walking until he spoke up.  "It's not a bad time. We're not surrounded by people, after all,"  Komaeda smiled assuringly to the boy, but kept walking to a room where he could tend to his wounds. "I don't mind listening.. it's nice of you to do such a gesture for scum like me." 

Saionji Hiyoko

"How do you know that everyone's still alive, huh? They could've all died for your escaping,"  Hiyoko smiled devilishly, sitting back, satisfied at her response. "It sounds suspicious, though - how do we know you _ aren't _ a filthy liar? How come.. _ you _ of all the people there, assuming there are people, escaped and left everyone else behind? Are you a traitor?"  she asked, standing up but still had to look up at the man.


----------



## Taka (Mar 26, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"It's not too far from here, but that means nothing with so many traps around, really." Sendo explained, "A trained eye can see only so many traps. Let's hope fate smiles on us." He looked at the door, ready to fight anything or anyone that was outside, if it meant keeping Mahiru from harm. "Of course you can trust me," he stated, "or I wouldn't have risked everything by mentioning killing Charles out loud." By this time, Sendo realized he'd made a grave mistake while trying to explain things to Koizumi. After all, there were surveillance cameras anywhere and everywhere. Not that it mattered now, though. Sendo pulled an extra pair of gloves from his coat pocket and slipped them on. "Which brings to my attention," he said, "that we should be more wary than ever of any killers that come our way."

Sendo looked up at one of the cameras with a crooked grin that said he was ready for Charles to try something.

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"Oh... Well, that's alright, I guess." Yuki said, not too phased by the idea of the leg being cut off, as long as it meant not dying. "That would hurt though." she added, watching Teela suck out the poison. "Ah! Thank you, by the way," Yuki mentioned when she remembered she hadn't thanked her yet, "if you didn't come along, I'd probably be dead."

"I'm not really worth saving, though." The girl glanced off to the side, a feeling of worthlessness surfacing.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 26, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z waited, bored, before shifting her gaze over towards Jasper's laptop. He had left it open and on, and Z knew she shouldn't snoop, but her curiosity got the better of her, and she leaned in, sitting in his spot. Her eyes scanned over the screen as she tried to make out what was there, her brows furrowing slightly.​


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 26, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Mm.. why do you call yourself scum? I don't think it suits you." Suzuya idly commented, not really approving of how Komaeda was self degrading himself like that, in fact the sentence brought a frown to the Albino's lips as he continued to cling to the other's back, relaxing into the gentle rocking motions that each step would emit.

Although Suzuya wouldn't dwell on the self degrading topic, there were many things about Komaeda that the stitched boy didn't know, and would find out later on, thus he wouldn't just pry the information from the ultimate luckster, instead the albino would earn it in his own way.

However, Suzuya couldn't help himself from gently blowing against Komaeda's ear, perhaps to annoy him or just mess around with the other, playing around wasn't really convenient at this time, but it was pretty obvious that the Albino was playful no matter the situation, even to the point of ignoring his own bleeding injuries and mental trauma to do so.

Once the Albino got comfortable again, Suzuya then began to whisper his little secret to the other, although sounding a little fearful that someone might overhear as he revealed his thoughts. 
"Ah.. I love you, I've thought on it, and I'm sure.." The Albino trailed off, thinking about the word love and what it meant, he nuzzled against Komaeda's neck to try to emphasis his feelings. 

"Ah! perhaps that's a bad thing, desu? are you upset by it?~" Suzuya's tone was curious rather than worried as he questioned the other.


*.: Shinohara :.*

Philip was the last person Shinohara expected to burst through the door, and the man had no hesitation in displaying the shock it caused him to see Philip at that door. "Philip? what in heavens name are you doing here like that?" He nearly blurted out, yet as he listened to Philip's tell of horror, there was nothing stopping Shinohara from standing up from his chair, rustling his pockets for the money and smacking it down onto the table, then looking back at everyone else and exclaiming.

"I understand this might be hard for you to accept right now, yet believe me, this man before you is a well established and respected teacher at a nearby college close to where I live, as such I've known Philip for roughly two years now... He's a good man, and I can tell that he's not lying, call it a hunch, but I'm taking it, you can leave now and call this off as nonsense, but if we want to act, we should act now, if this isn't a sign I don't know what is.. are you willing to risk your lives for a mad man?" Shinohara grinned as he said this, starting to slip on his coat that had been discarded onto the back of the chair he was seated at.

The S.W.A.T member couldn't tell what came over him at that moment, it was anticipation, hope, fear, and determination to rescue his only son, and perhaps a little bit of insanity sparked into the bunch to take this risk, to believe Philip and go right this instant. somehow, it felt right.

However, Philip's features turned to horror mixed with happiness as he shakily choked out. "T-thank you.... you believe me, by gods you believe me!" The teacher couldn't help but be filled with relief, this was something, it really was. 

"I'm not sure who you are miss... but I can assure you that I had to escape, I was within an inch of my life when I left, I ran as fast as I could.. p-perhaps selfish, but I had to get this truth out.." He gulped, knowing that the others probably wouldn't believe him, but perhaps if they would believe in Shinohara instead, then Philip would have hope for the hostages in that mansion to be saved.

"I-It's not much yes... but I can also confirm that Teela, the maid is one of the victims in this case.." Philip lied through his teeth, but he saw the maid as innocent, and he wanted to make sure she got out safe too, his heart pounding as he worried that someone would see through his lie.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Ah sure you are. I know that every second I spend in this hell of a place ticks away each and every second before I completely loose it!" I grinned, twirling my finger in a circle around my head. "And if I really were to cut your leg off, you would most likely die of blood loss. Blood is useless to me. Like, sure, it tastes like copper, and the color is pretty! But it eventually starts to smell and turns into a horrible color when in contact with oxygen for too long." I chuckled, moving the ribbon tied to her leg over the cuts to stop the blood. "Too bad Suzuya isn't with us anymore... He could probably stitch this up really well..." I murmured, a solemn look crossing my face. "We shouldn't stay here much longer. Oh! Wanna go blow up something?! I was able to get my hands on some dynamite!" I giggled, a flicker of insanity showing in my eyes. "Think you can walk?"


----------



## Taka (Mar 26, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"Right, I suppose that _would_ happen if you cut off my leg...!" Yuki replied thoughtfully. Her eyes widened when she heard the maid mention dynamite. "Oh, that sounds interesting! What would we blow up though? I wouldn't want to hurt anybody with it..." she added, poking her index fingers together. "Ah! How about we bust a hole in one of the walls!" she exclaimed, quite proud of the idea. "We might be able to get out if we did that." Yuki stood up, flinching a bit as she remembered her injured leg, but fixed her posture through sheer will. She was still trembling a little from what poison made it into her system, but it wasn't as bad as before.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"I'm thinking the lobby! It should be the safest place. Lots of space for bombs to be lit without us dying." I smiled, taking her hand as I led her to the lobby.


----------



## ethre (Mar 26, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru 

After a few moments' silence of walking towards Sendo's room, Koizumi finally spoke up. "Ah, I was wondering - why do you hate Charles so much? He's your employer, after all - you sound like you everything about him."  There were many things that Koizumi didn't know about him, but she didn't want to bombard him with questions. It would burden him, after all. His arm wound was enough for him today.

 Nagito Komaeda

"Scum? Ah, that's right - I call myself that because it's true! I have such a useless talent - luck - who would ever need it if it never amounts to anything? Unforunate things happen to those around me if I can benefit from it due to this rotten good luck.. I can't do anything with a talent like this, so all I could do is try to become a stepping stone to those who can obtain hope."  Komaeda grinned, then saying, "I'm flattered you.. 'love me,' but I don't believe that I deserve to earn even just your friendship, more less your love, Suzuya.."  Komaeda sighed, looking ahead, noticing he was nearly to the bedroom, "you can amount to something though.. you'd probably just be dragged down by trash like me." 

Saionji Hiyoko 

Ignoring what Shinohara said, Saionji frowned, saying, "Even when nobody was gonna believe you? Ah, you might as well should've stayed there and died if you're going to make everyone think you're crazy!"  the little girl snickered, sitting back. "Are we gonna go? I'm getting bored talking to this liar,"  Saionji puffed out her cheeks again, wanting to just get on with solving stuff already.


----------



## Taka (Mar 26, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Just because he's my employer doesn't mean I ever liked him to begin with. I don't agree with how he does things _or_ how he treats people." Sendo answered as they walked. "I joined this as a killer, though at the time I thought things would go the same as they always had..." he trailed off, looking at Koizumi, "I've since rethought my way of doing things to exclude killing, with the exception of Charles and any others who get in the way." Looking ahead again, he spotted his room a few feet away. "Looks like we're here." he said, adjusting his hat.

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"Sounds good!" Yuki agreed with a smile as Teela led her to the lobby. This girl was strange, but she seemed so nice too. As dangerous as the situation was, she wondered if maybe it would be fun to blow things up--though she'd never done it before. "Do you think the killers will find us because of the sound?" she wondered aloud.


----------



## ethre (Mar 26, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Isn't there some sort of punishment for not killing anyone, though? Charles did invest his money in you, so he might do something to you for not doing what you were paid for.."  Koizumi wondered aloud, standing idly in the room. "Are you sure you want to sleep in a chair? It's your room, after all,"  the girl said, feeling a little guilty for having to sleep in his room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Oh yes, they probably will hear us! But no worries! I have a feeling that something... Wonderful will happen soon!" I smiled warmly, pulling out a detonator.
[Sorry for the short posts. Watching anime]


----------



## Taka (Mar 26, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Oh, definitely. But I doubt Charles is worried about wasting money. Rather, he's disappointed at how things are going for him--after all, none of this is going how he planned from the start." Sendo answered, "I'm not worried though, he should be hiding from me if he thinks he can do things like displaying videos of the guests like that." his eyes narrowed as he finished, wondering whether he disliked Charles or Suzuya more.

"It _is_ my room, but as a gentleman I must allow a lady the luxury of sleeping somewhere suitable if I can." Sendo said with a smile. It was a lot more normal than his usual grins, but the black makeup that ran vertically across his eyes just barely kept the expression from actually setting anyone at ease.

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"A-alright..!" Yuki decided she would trust Teela, since she seemed so confident--but also because she kind of felt like something wonderful would happen too. She waited in anticipation to see how this whole bomb thing was done; she'd never actually seen something like it before. "Yay!" she squeaked quietly, excitement bubbling in her stomach.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

Giggling, I set the bomb on the door, pulling Yuki back a safe distance, I pulled out a small homemade looking box, a small button in the middle. "Haha! Cover thy ears!" I laughed, insanity showing in my eyes. Pressing the button, the detonator blinked 13 times, before blowing up. But as the smoke cleared, a frown replaced my grin. "Ah... What a shame..." I muttered, the door now charred, but not broken.


----------



## Taka (Mar 26, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki held her ears as the explosion sounded, leaving behind only a black mark and some pieces of what used to be Teela's dynamite. "Aww, it didn't work." Yuki sighed. "Maybe we can try again--do you have any more?" she asked, hoping the maid would say yes. Yuki was actually having a lot of fun, despite being with a somewhat crazy bomb-enthusiast, not to mention the two arrow wounds on her leg from earlier. It didn't bother her too much though, as long as she wasn't by herself.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Jasper followed Charles out of the room and slammed the door roughly behind him. He checked to make sure it was closed properly before walking over to Charles and whispering into his ear, "Keep this a secret between us two. I'm actually using Z as a bit of a pawn in my plans." Jasper moved away and walked down the hallway, away from Charles, as if he never really said anything at all. He wasn't too worried about leaving his things with Z because he knew he could trust her to keep an eye on them. He was just really excited to get down to the laundry room. There was something he needed from there.



Jasper arrived in the laundry room, and closed the door shut behind him. He walked over to the two bodies lying on the ground, their color long gone and the blood just a small puddle. He bent down to Alice's level and pulled out her notepad, placing it inside his coat jacket for safekeeping. This information would certainly come in handy later. 

Remembering the knife he always kept on him, he took it out and set to work on chopping up Daniel's body. As for Alice's, he had something else in mind for her. He finished chopping and took the pieces of his body and placed them in a big black trash bag. He hid the bag in the corner of the laundry room for now, saving it for later. Using his strength, he picked up Alice's dead body and pulled it along with him towards the kitchen.

There, he placed her body on the ground and used a few matches to set him on fire. Jasper left the burning corpse there while he went to grab the bag with Daniel's remains in it. He pulled the bag along and emptied it's contents out into the fire. To anyone else who saw, it looked very gruesome and Jasper made sure to sprinkle some of the left-over blood found on the ground. He cleaned up the laundry room well and left the kitchen in a mess. 

He went back to the study and lightly knocked on the door, before walking inside. He gave Z an apologetic smile. "I'm sorry I took so long. Charles had a lot he wanted to say." Jasper walked over and grabbed his laptop, packing it into his bag. "If you don't mind, I'm a bit tired, I think I'll be taking my leave for now."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Sadly no. But do you have any scissors? Or ping pong balls? I wanna show you how to make a bomb!" I giggled, moving my fingers as if they were scissors. "If you wanna make a stink bomb, I'll need some of your hair! But the smoke bomb is much more fun to set off!" I laughed, bouncing up and down in excitement.
[afk for a bit]


----------



## Taka (Mar 26, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"For real? You really think I could?" Yuki asked excitedly, happy that Teela was offering to teach her. "I don't have any scissors, but maybe there's a ping pong table in the mansion somewhere!" she added with a thoughtful look. "You know--since mansions usually have a room for everything...! I bet they have a room just for cooking!" She paused for a moment as though she'd realized something, "Oh, and maybe a room for eating, too!" Yuki finished, slapping her fist to her palm in accomplishment.

(Yuki's a bright one, ahaha.)


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

(Btw, guys, there is a fire in the kitchen right now.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 26, 2015)

"Um... If we did have a ping pong table, it would be in a game room, which this mansion doesn't have. And a cooking room would be called a kitchen, and an eating room is called a dining room." I chuckled, grabbing her by the wrist. "There may be some scissors in the kitchen..." I murmured, the smell of burning flesh filling my nostrils.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 26, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z nodded, watching Jasper gather his things before she shifted her gaze away. Her voice lowered before she spoke to him.
"When do you want to start on Charles' plan? The game is getting boring unless we get something started, Jasper."
It was as if her thoughts stripped away her innocence temporarily, before she grabbed her bear and then got up to head towards the door.

*.:Kenai:.
*
Kenai stood up, excited that the S.W.A.T member wanted to carry out the plans. Kenai's research hadn't gone to waste, he wanted to get started on the investigation as soon as possible. Watching Philip's relief, Kenai knew they had to take care of this right away.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Jasper gave her a gentle smile. "Everything has already been taken care of. Just head down to the kitchen and you'll see." Jasper prepared another cup of coffee for himself, waiting for Z to leave so he could retreat into his little room, all alone. He was lucky that his room was one of the few without cameras installed. That would have been embarrassing if it did have them.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 26, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z looked up at him, tilting her head a bit before her cheeks reddened and she nodded, turning to exit the room in order to leave Jasper alone. She shut the door behind herself, smiling before skipping down the hall to make her way towards the kitchen. Jasper never failed to impress her, so she understood why Charles liked him so much. She was happy they were getting along this well, it felt nice to be around him, even if maybe he didn't see her the same way. It's not like they'd ever talk again after this game was over, so it didn't matter much to her. She wasn't allowed to feel emotions for other people anyway.​


----------



## ethre (Mar 26, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru 

Koizumi was quiet for a moment when he mentioned the videos, wincing at the memory and then turned back to Sendo. "Ah.. we should probably go to sleep, right? We have plenty of time later to talk about that."  The photographer's voice was strained when she spoke the words, sitting down on the bed. "Th..thank you for rhe bed. I'm grateful,"  she tried to smile, then laid down quietly, resting her eyes - but the terrifying events from her high school years kept playing through her mind like a broken record player.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Once Z left the room, Jasper wasted no time in downing his cup of coffee and leaving it sitting on the side table. He grabbed his duffel bag and entered his small room, punching in the code as if he was in a hurry. Inside his room, he sealed himself from the inside, making sure the locks were 100% secure. He set his duffel down on the ground and climbed into his small bed, pulling out Alice's journal as he did so. He began to read it and after a few pages, he set it down on his bedside table and drifted off to sleep. He really couldn't remember when the last time he slept was but he was certainly in need of the extra energy boost. Besides, he can't just become an insomniac who never sleeps. That would surely make his performance levels go down and his murders would not be as creative as they were when he was more awake. His last thought before his mind shut off towards sleep were about Z and how might she react to seeing the kitchen...


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 26, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female stood in the kitchen doorway, watching the fiery, gruesome scene before releasing a laugh of excitement. This was good. It was just the right amount of awesome and disgusting. Z wanted to see how the cattle would react to such a scene, they'd probably be horrified and and go looking for Jasper, and that was an easy way to drive prey towards them. Besides, with the fire, it would keep that room off limits to hiding.. and make it difficult to get food.

Z turned, shaking her head and biting her lip, holding back a squeal of excitement. _Jasper, you sicko... you did it again.~_ She made her way back to the study after realizing she had left her scissors on the desk, and she slowly opened the door. Jasper was gone. Frowning in confusion, she slowly closed the room door behind her and grabbed her weapon before looking around. She knew he couldn't have left the room, she wasn't gone for very long anyway. It didn't make sense. She carefully set her bear down in the chair and crept around, nearing the walls to press her ear against them and gently tap with her recently manicured nails. She had just gotten them done before all of this and... no, she had to stay focused. Her taps were just gentle enough so if she did find a hollow spot, if he was behind that door, he wouldn't hear them.

It wasn't long before Z found what she was looking for, and, pulling a hairpin from her head, she easily picked the visible locks and pushed the door, closing her eyes and holding her breath. The door slid open smoothly, and it was just as she thought. Jasper was asleep in the room, his gadgets and technology laying about. She gasped, looking around the room in awe. No cameras, no anything. Jasper had a private room, even from Charles.

Her attention quickly zoned in on a duffle bag sitting on the floor. It was different than the rest of the plain room, so it stood out, and it drew her towards it. She knelt down, unzipping it slowly to try and avoid the volume of a regular zipper, which actually seemed worse when she went slowly, and once it was open, she nervously glanced up at Jasper, hoping she hadn't awoken him. She lifted the laptop he had been using earlier, frowning as she opened it up to reveal the screen and power it on. She was lucky that the laptop was muted or else...

The laptop played a welcoming jingle. It wasn't muted, it was louder than ever. Z closed it, afraid of how angry he would be if he found her snooping.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

The sound of Jasper's laptop brought him back to the world. He lifted himself carefully from the bed and looked straight in front of him for the invisible intruder then he began to look around the room when he spotted Z. His face contorted into one of disappointment before brightening into one of amusement. "You just keep on surprising me, now, aren't you?" He swung his legs over the side of the bed and stood up. He asked a bit acidly, "Did anyone see you walk in?" Jasper couldn't risk his location being sold out to everyone in the mansion. After all, this was his refuge. His place to relax, recharge, and to plan. If he lost this room, he didn't know where else he'd be able to sleep.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 26, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"O-oh.. no! Nobody saw me."
She slowly closed the door, looking at him with widened eyes. Her heart was pounding in her ears, she was sure he didn't like her enough to stop himself from killing her if he wanted to. It was terrifying. Exhilarating. Z was alone in the room with Charles' favorite (and probably most brutal) killer. She slipped his laptop back into the bag and laughed awkwardly, standing up to slowly back away towards the door.
"Sorry about that... I'll pretend like I didn't see anything..."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Jasper's lips curled into a smirk. "No, stay." If he wanted to win this game, he needed someone to help him out and it seemed like Z had just proven her skill by finding his room. He tilted his head curiously and asked, "How did you find this room?" His voice was low, but the tone of his words said everything. He was dying to know, curious, and a bit pleased that she was the one to find him. He always knew that his room was not invisible. That someone would eventually stumble into it one day but he had hopes that everyone else was too stupid and incapable too, especially not any of the females that ever stepped into her. To say that Jasper was surprised was an understatement and at this point, he really wanted an answer from her. From this seemingly rare, experienced human being who might even be worthy of being seen as his equal, that is if she exhibited the same level of skill on a few more tasks. Of course, time will tell and Jasper was excited at what he could possibly find out from her.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 26, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z looked him straight in the eyes, ideas flashing through her gaze on different lies she could tell him before she sighed and decided to tell him the unimpressive truth.
"Well, I figured out you were hiding a room when you asked me to shut my eyes. You can't really keep that hidden when you suddenly appear with a bag and a few other things. So when I returned from your beautiful art in the kitchen, I noticed you were gone. Remembering the room from earlier, I decided to create sound to see which wall would echo back and when I found it, it was indeed hollow and I just used simple lockpicking mechanics to open the room."
Z knew he would laugh at her when he heard how simple her method was, and she chewed on her lower lip, wondering what is was that prevented him from killing her right then and there. Nobody would know, there were no cameras, he could easily say a cattle had done it... but he didn't. That relieved Z slightly.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

Jasper nodded his head, listening to the story she told. That didn't exactly answer his question though. "What made you come to the conclusion that it was an entire room? I could have been hiding things in a secret closet or maybe even a room outside of the study." He stared into her eyes, testing her with his sharp, cold gaze.


----------



## Taka (Mar 27, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Yeah..." Sendo agreed, sitting down in a chair not far from the bedside. He removed his hat and set it in his lap as he leaned back and watched Koimizu, wondering when he should mention how he felt about her. How could it be fair, though? She deserved someone so much better--someone innocent. It would probably sicken her to know someone like himself, a killer, had feelings for Mahiru.

Although the past few nights he had spent with insomnia, he felt oddly at ease watching Koimizu sleep and it made him very tired. He had soon dozed off, resting his head on his left hand.

*Yuki Shiro*

"Ohh, yeah! You're _right_!" Yuki exclaimed, "You're really smart!" she added proudly, with a cheerful smile. A nasty smell wafted through the air though and she made a weird face, "Eww, it smells like... I don't know but it's bad!"

As her eyes fell upon the burning pile of flesh in the kitchen, her hand went instantly to her mouth; a feeling of horror and anxiety crushing her lungs--though the smoke didn't help. Yuki began to cough, trying to think of what to do.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 27, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z blinked before smiling devilishly, resting her hands on her hips as she thought up the words to answer the question.
"You never seemed to sleep and unless I had bad timing visiting the bedrooms, you had to have been asleep elsewhere. You disappeared in the room so it would have been uncomfortable if it was a closet, and you're protective about it. If it were a closet or another room, you would be a little more calm about it being found, but with it being an entire room, you'd want to keep it to yourself, of course... it's like your personal place. Somewhere you can be alone and not have to worry about everything else."​


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

Jasper slowly began to clap. "Although, I can go days without sleeping. However, one week seems to be the maximum that my body is able to handle. Nevertheless, excellent deduction." He truly was amazed at how quickly her brain worked like that. "Now then, was there any reason to this unexpected visit?" He walked over to his duffel bag and stooped down to grab his laptop before sitting on the edge of his bed and turning it back on.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 27, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"I.. uh... wanted to talk about Charles."
Z's playfulness slowly faded from her eyes, and she lowered them to the floor, knowing this wasn't a great subject to bring up as Jasper was very faithful to Charles. She didn't want him to be angry with her, but she knew that these were things she couldn't keep quiet anymore. He needed to know what she had to say, or he would continuously be deceived. She sighed.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

"Charles? Did something happen to him?" Obvious concern filled Jasper's voice as on a deep level, he did care for the man, and actively seeked his approval in the murders he committed. After all, it was the least he could do to repay Charles for that fateful day he was found in the streets peering at dead bodies and dissecting them. Jasper sighed, the memory filling his mind once again. How Charles took him in and raised him on his own. He shook his head quickly. This was no time to reflect. He watched Z with curious eyes, waiting for her response.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 27, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya pouted, not quite liking Komaeda's response at all. "That's not true... trash is gross, and it's usually on the ground." he mumbled rather stubbornly.

"You're fun, I like to play with you.. and you're nice and warm, you also taste good I think." Suzuya then complimented, though it was an odd compliment, and a little odd to think that Suzuya just kind of figured Komaeda tasted good, but the Albino was eccentric and perhaps such replies were expected.

The stitched boy was starting to feel dizzy however, but he kept his condition to himself, not wanting to really worry the other as his blood loss began to get a little critical, the wound with arrows kept bouncing on Komaeda's torso, causing friction each and every time the taller boy walked.
yet Suzuya didn't want to bother the other with something like that, not finding his own conscious that important. 

The albino leant to the right from where he was lying on Komaeda's shoulder, and gently pressed his lips against the other's cheek. "I love you.. so you deserve it, because I say so." He whispered, a light pink hue developing on his cheeks as he did this.

Although Suzuya had to let the other know and accept that the Albino had these feelings for him, because otherwise Suzuya wouldn't know what to do with himself, it was odd enough that he was so attached to someone after all.. he was still learning how to handle it properly.


*.: Shinohara :.*

"Heh, if you'll follow a crazy fool like me... I would be honoured." He grinned towards Kenai, then looked over to Saionji and Evan with a glint in his eyes that was full of determination and pride. "Let's go then, why wait around here and slack around?" He teased the blonde girl, yet Shinohara knew they had to be quick if they wanted to get to that mansion and everyone still be alive.

So with that, the S.W.A.T member quickly started to head out and began to the door, once he came past Philip however, Shinohara put a hand on the Teacher's shoulder and told him that he did "a good job, and he's done now." dismissing him as he left to his car and awaited everyone to come to the mansion, and once they arrived they could finally solve this mystery of a case.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

Evan stood up abruptly. "I'm coming too, sir! I have let way too many unsolved cases pass me by to let another one go." He thought back to Alice's parent's disappearance and now, Alice's disappearance. They both seemed eerily similar. Were they connected in some way? Evan thought it over. There must be some kind of connection and maybe cracking this case would finally lead him to some answers. Evan followed Shinohara outside the cafe and to his car. He asked a bit nervously, "Mind if we commute together?"


----------



## ethre (Mar 27, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"..Well, I'm afraid I can't agree with you saying that I'm not worthless, I'm sure there are many people who would gladly say so.. but thank you, it means a lot to me that you think I'm warm and fuzzy, but I don't--"  Komaeda was stopped short when Suzuya lightly pecked his cheek, stopping for a moment when they got inside the bedroom. He slowly let Suzuya down and he just wobbled towards the bed with a flushed red face, putting his face in a pillow.

He quickly got up again though, clearing his throat. "Ah, I brought a first-aid kit in here, by the way.. we both get injured a lot so it might come in handy,"  Komaeda said with a slight blush still on his face, gesturing for the boy to sit down.

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji didn't want to go in Shinohara's car, but his face said that she had to get in or she won't be able to come. Or, at least she thought that's what it said.. either that or he was looking stupid. She pouted as she got into the car, swinging her legs back and forth on the chair, pouting visibly due to not wanting to go in here: it stank, she was forced to be closer to these pedos.. and she felt like Shinohara would be a bad driver.

Koizumi Mahiru

(( Timeskip for Taka and I! Everyone could catch up later ~ ))

Koizumi woke up shouting out really loudly, "You're wrong!"  with tears in her eyes. She had a dream about what'd happened and what happened if _ he _ came to kill her by sucking out her other eardrum and then hitting her with a blunt object.. she was a little relieved to know that Sendo hadn't tried anything and was sitting in the same chair as last night.. she hoped she hadn't woken him up, the wound was enough of a burden for now - she didn't want to make it worse.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 27, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The albino wanted to stop Komaeda from self degrading himself, so Suzuya was quite pleased with the result, it seemed like the kiss worked and made it where the other stopped talking like that. not to mention how soft the taller boy's cheek felt against Suzuya's lips, the feeling sent butterflies up the Albino's tummy as he thought about it, his own cheeks deepening into a red hue.

"Ah.." Suzuya was lost in thought as he gently hobbled over to the bed, it was clear to see that he was having difficulty moving as his leg just wouldn't work, it was safe to say that the limp had gone numb from the blood loss, nevertheless Suzuya managed to the bed and sat down, smiling up at Komaeda as he did so. 

"Why are you so red.. are you catching a cold, is it a bad cold, desu?" The Albino asked curiously, "Ah but If you get sick, I can nurse you to health.." Suzuya also absently offered, it wasn't much but the Albino at least knew how to treat a cold and sew up wounds, not much for a nurse, but the stitched boy wouldn't mind giving it a shot.

However, soon enough Suzuya addressed the numb and quite uncomfortable feeling in his leg, a frown coming to his lips as he did so. 

"Ah... I can't feel it anymore, do we need to cut it off?" He asked softly with a rather disappointed tone.


*.: Shinohara :.*

As Shinohara unlocked and gestured for everyone to just take his car, the black BMW beeped as the safety locks went off, and Shinohara opened the door and got into the driver seat, reminding everyone to wear their seatbelts and to be sure not to get anything messy as the inside of the car was surprisingly clean save for a few things here and there such as papers on the desk and an old bottle of soda in the cup holder that the man probably drank this morning before he came to Anteiku.

Although the car did have the scent of freshly brewed coffee, plus Shinohara's cologne due to the fact he had been in the car so often, which wasn't so bad since the S.W.A.T member used pretty expensive brands, and the faint scent of candy and sweets came from the front passenger seat, along with a few candy wrappers underneath said seat.

"Don't be shy, come on and get inside, my car doesn't bite.. unless you somehow get pinched by the seatbelt!" he laughed at his own terrible joke, gesturing for Evan and Kenai to come inside as well since the blonde girl had already did so. 

"Saionji seems to be more responsible than both of you.. come on now, don't let a girl upstage you." Shinohara teased, perhaps to try to make Saionji feel better about herself since she seemed so uptight, and just to mess with the other men.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

Evan nodded, agreeing with the plan. He opened the passenger side door and climbed inside. He didn't really want to sit next to the girl in the back. She seemed too hot-tempered and Evan would only frustrate her even more if he sat down next to her. "How far away is the mansion from here?" Evan asked, while looking at a map.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 27, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Not that far, Evan.. it's actually only three streets down, what a shock, right?"  Shinohara joked once more as he started to put the key into the ignition, starting his BMW up as he checked the mirrors, and made sure everyone had their seatbelts on. Shinohara was a cautious and defensive driver, but he never got into a wreck because of his safe and steady pace. 

"I actually asked to meet up at Anteiku because me and my son are a regular at this caf? here." The man gestured towards the caf? as he started to get the car to go, waiting for Kenai to get into the car as well, and when he did Shinohara started to pull out and drive onto the road.

"Another reason I think your theory about Charles only abducting those close to him is actually a thing, I live right down the street from that hideous mansion.. Actually one of the only reasons I let my boy go, was because I knew I could pick him up afterwards with no problem, but in reality when I came to pick him up... 
Charles answered the door and told me that my son had already gone home, now, I felt like the man was lying to me, but he refused to let me search the house without a warrant, and the guys back at my old station before I got promoted to S.W.A.T well you can imagine they didn't give me one. 
Ah, speaking of, for some reason it seems even officials trust this Charles character, although it's really peculiar how much trust they have, I'm starting to think there might be some kind of conspiracy, or he's paying some higher up's off?" Shinohara explained as he drove, deciding some conversation might lighten the trip up quite a bit.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

Evan scratched the back of his head thoughtfully. "Wow, that is surprising. You bring up a lot of good points. This actually reminds me of something that happened 10 years ago. I hadn't thought too much of it at the time as I was only 14 but Alice's parents were invited to this big banquet held at a fancy hotel owned by a local man named Charles. I'm starting to believe that they may be the same person but I haven't had the chance to look more into it yet. It's just a theory that just popped into my head now while listening to you. And yes, I'd believe that people are being paid to keep quiet. Why else would no one make such a fuss about it? It seems as if everyone else is treating these missing people as if they never really existed in the first place."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Ah... That is certainly not pleasant..." I mumbled, quickly grabbing the scissors from the counter. "Take these. I see no other weapons on you, and you need some way to defend yourself." I smiled, gently placing the scissors in her hands. "Well we have what we came for, so we should make it back in the lobby!" I giggled, making my way to the charred lobby.


----------



## Taka (Mar 27, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Bad dream?" Sendo asked, eyes still closed. "Don't worry, I've been awake for a little while now." he added, knowing she was worried about waking him. He lifted his head, eyes now open, and picked up his hat to put it on first-thing. "I didn't sleep too well, myself." Sendo mentioned, his mind jumping to a dream he'd had about Koizumi. The dream was full of despair and sorrow, Koizumi bleeding out in his arms, Sendo being forced to make a decision on whether it would be better to see her suffer or end her life to spare her the pain. Though he'd woken up before he came to a decision, hoping he never have to make a choice like that.

He looked over to Mahiru, shaking his head and coming back to reality. "I know it's not much of a breakfast, but I have more cake in here, somewhere." Sendo pointed out, trying to remember where he'd put it.

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"Um, okay...!" Yuki answered, just wanting to leave this room. She wasn't sure what she would do with a pair of scissors for a weapon, but she took them anyway since it was better than nothing. Before she left, Yuki took a pot filled with smelly dishwater from the sink and poured it over the fire, wishing one of her hands had been free to hold her nose as she did so. Now the fire was out though, so the mansion wouldn't burn down with them inside, at least. She coughed a few times more as she turned to follow Teela back to the lobby. "I wonder who they were...?" she said to herself, knowing that it was bodies burning in that pile.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

I stopped walking for a moment to think. "Alice Bell and Daniel..." I murmured. "Their bodies were together, and they were the only corspes not massacred." I noted, never turning to her as I spoke. "Since Daniel is all chopped up, do you think we should bring Alice to the lobby so nothing else can harm her?" I questioned, spinning on my heel. Without waiting for an answer, I trotted back to the kitchen. Gently picking the charred body, I turned to Yuki, greif in my eyes. "Alright... We should go back to the lobby then..."


----------



## ethre (Mar 27, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"I'm not too sure myself, actually.."  Komaeda laughed a little, his red face gradually (and slowly) diminishing into his normal, pale color. "Don't worry about it. I'm sure it isn't,"  Komaeda said with a smile, gently cleaning around his arrow wound, trying to lightly and slowly take out the arrows, and then bandaging the wound in order for him not to lose blood. "Ah! That wouldn't be such a great idea.. I wouldn't cut off your leg. You still need it, you know."  The tall boy also started patching up the other scratches and smaller wounds here and there.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Of course I'm more responsible!"  Saionji smiled, getting cocky of herself. "I'm sure those two wouldn't be able to do a single thing without being told to.."  the little girl snickered, and sat comfortably in the back seat. "It's because all the police here are idiots, isn't it? They're just greedy little ****s.."  she said with a sweet smile.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Sort of.. well, we should take what we can get, right? It seems like Komaeda and Suzuya seem to spend a lot of time in the kitchen."  Koizumi tried to veer away from the subject of their dreams. "I can't make anything, either.."  she laughed a little sheepishly.


----------



## Taka (Mar 27, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Yes well, I can cook, I just don't trust the ingredients in this place." Sendo replied, "Now, if I remember right, I hid something over here." he said as he walked over to a large dark wood dresser in the corner of the room and looked through the drawers. "Hmm, that must have been a different room." he concluded, glancing around the area thoughtfully. "Ah, yes." Sendo remembered he had put it on the floor of the closet. "Here it is!" he grinned as he pulled the cake box from among whatever junk was inside. He didn't actually recall putting all that stuff in there, but he wouldn't put it past himself when it came to hiding sweets.

"This one is strawberry." Sendo said with a grin, strawberry was one of his favorites.

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki ran to follow Teela as she retrieved Alice's body. "I think there's a couch in the lobby, we could put her there." she suggested, staring at the charred and lifeless corpse with concern. "There's a nice potted plant next to it and everything." Yuki smiled in light of the idea that Alice was no longer alive and therefore wouldn't really care one way or the other where her body was placed.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

"Ah, okay." I murmured, managing a grin. "For a corspe, she's pretty heavy..." I grunted, stumbling as I carried Alice to the lobby, gently setting her down on the couch. "I have a feeling I may need another detonator..." I murmured, staring up at the camera on the wall.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 27, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"I don't think he really trusts you... I mean think about it. He gives you compliment after compliment, and why? So you can stick around and _believe_ he likes you... but immediately he distrusted you when he thought you and I liked one another... instead of just believing that his favorite, Jasper, was faithful and would stick around regardless. He thought I'd be some sort of distraction, instead of trusting that you would remain focused no matter what... doesn't that seem suspicious to you?"
Z looked at him, her eyes softening slightly with concern for how the male might react. It was something new to think about now, and she hoped he would ponder it for a bit before responding. She wanted him to open his eyes and see the truth.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai's hands balled into fists and he had to stop himself from leaping in excitement. He was right. He was right about the missing kids, and he had backup to believe him. He pulled open the side door opposite to where the female had gotten in, sitting beside her, but leaving the middle seat open for space between them. He closed the door gently, latching his seat belt before leaning in.
"It's going to be dangerous, how many of us are armed?"​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 27, 2015)

Hearing the sound of a motor, I strolled towards the window. Pulling the velvet curtain away, I peered through the glass, unsure if it was a trap waiting to be set or not. Sure enough, I could see a car rounding the corner, the blinking light indicating it was going to pull into the driveway. I burst into giggles and smiles as thoughts of the teacher filled my mind. I waited eagerly for the people to step out of the car, but thoughts of worry and dread filled my mind. "Ah... Perhaps... Perhaps they work for Charles... Was Philip caught...?" I muttered to myself, shifting the curtain to get a better view. Not caring if they saw me or not, I continued to stare.


----------



## ethre (Mar 28, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Strawberry? That sounds great,"  Koizumi smiled. "I can tell you really like sweet things,"  the photographer commented, admiring the cake and its features. "I don't have manys weets that often, but I had a friend during high school who loved them.. ah, except for lemon flavors. She especially liked gummy bears and konpeito,"  Mahiru pointed out, a bit more cheerful now that she was reminiscing happy moments from her high school years. "Did I ramble? Oh, well, we could start eating when you want to. I forgot to thank you for letting me sleep on your bed too,"  she laughed a little sheepishly.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 28, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya felt suspicious, although the Albino decided against saying anything about a subject he wasn't even very knowledgeable about yet.

The stitched boy winced a little as the wounds were being cleaned, his body reacting on it's own as the alcohol stung his open wound, then his body fidgeted quite a bit as the arrows began to be pulled out and the numb feeling started to fade only to be replaced with pain, Suzuya helped in holding down his leg so he wouldn't mess up the procedure by fidgeting.
_"Ah.. I have to be good, or else she'll be angry.."_ He whispered so quietly that Komaeda probably wouldn't be able to make it out.

The Albino then relaxed as the arrows were removed, and felt more content as the other started to patch him up like that, smiling up at the other as he was tempted to sway his legs, but knew better than to do so. 
"Thank you so much for helping me out, Komaeda-san~" Suzuya said gratefully to the other, enjoying the familiar feeling of being patched up much more than the pain before.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara was glad to have such smart individuals with him, and couldn't help but nod at Evan's theory. 
"The same person..? hmm.. it seems plausible, This Charles character seems to own quite a bit of estates, though he shuffles through the establishments very quickly, and it seems that he doesn't stay in one place for long at all.."

Shinohara figured it was best to let Saionji rant and rave, it at least looked like she was happy now, even if she was saying pretty rude statements, if they could get her to warm up to them, she would probably stop doing that. so he just shot her a smile and continued to drive.

"I'm glad you asked! heh, open up the glove box.. I have four revolves for all of us, it's not much, but it's all I could snag without getting caught. they all have around ten shots each, so I would make them count." he offered everyone, feeling pretty proud of himself for even being able to take that much.

Shinohara started to come upon the mansion, and couldn't help but notice just how eerie it looked, the place looked to be ancient and even though it was clean and possibly remolded in some places, all of the windows were drawn curtains so no one could see inside, and no lights were on whatever, or at least that could be seen from the outside. 

"This is the place I'm guessing.. seems more like Dracula would live here!" Shinohara pulled one of his signature bad jokes, slowly pulling in the driveway and hushing his motor so no one would hear them.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> *.:Z:.*
> 
> "I don't think he really trusts you... I mean think about it. He gives you compliment after compliment, and why? So you can stick around and _believe_ he likes you... but immediately he distrusted you when he thought you and I liked one another... instead of just believing that his favorite, Jasper, was faithful and would stick around regardless. He thought I'd be some sort of distraction, instead of trusting that you would remain focused no matter what... doesn't that seem suspicious to you?"
> Z looked at him, her eyes softening slightly with concern for how the male might react. It was something new to think about now, and she hoped he would ponder it for a bit before responding. She wanted him to open his eyes and see the truth.​



Jasper looked at Z, growing confused. Would Charles really do that to him? Jasper asked curiously, "What makes you think that?" She had to be wrong. Jasper devoted his life to his job. He couldn't just let some outsider point out all the flaws in his life. That just wasn't right, no matter how smart the outsider appeared to be. That was still rude of her to do. Then again, it did bother him how Charles so quickly went to the conclusion that he must have been an item with Z. Jasper rolled his eyes. Could this really be true? Could Charles actually... distrust him?

Evan nodded. "Yeah, he seems like the type to grow easily bored and restless. Maybe this whole thing is seen as exciting to him? Like he gets a thrill from doing all this..."

"Oh, that's cool." Evan nodded at the thought of having guns. He never really used them much but they were reassuring to have for self-defense. Although, he hoped they wouldn't need them. That wouldn't be safe.

Suddenly, the mansion came into view and Evan gasped at the horrid site. He muttered lowly, "It looks like we died and went to hell. That Charles guy is really a piece of work..."


----------



## ethre (Mar 28, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"You're welcome, Suzuya.. just try not to move too much, okay? Anyways, it's about time we both got some sleep,"  Komaeda smiled, obviously exhausted. He didn't know who was it that died, but it seemed like she was acquainted to Suzuya.. he didn't understand either about how the boy didn't understand pain or remorse. He'll have to ask him about it in the morning. The taller boy laid down on the bed, leaving a lot of space for Suzuya to sleep and move around - it was better than giving him a small space where he can't. 

He thought over the events that panned out earlier. Suzuya was certainly affectionate, but he didn't think he could return his feelings because of his fear of becoming too close to someone. But why - why did he heat up when he kissed him on the cheek if he wanted to stay away from him? Sure, he wanted a friend at least but he was getting too close and something unfortunate could happen to him. Shutting himself away from everyone in his life really did a number on him: but having a friend made it slightly - no, way - better. Komaeda started, ever since Suzuya confessed to him, what was the difference between "liking" someone and "loving" someone? Either way, they were still friends and maintained a relationship. He'll deal with that tomorrow, he thought while staring at the ceiling wide awake.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Eck.. guns are overrated and leave gross holes in people. I don't need a weapon if it's something like that thing,"  Saionji huffed, fidgeting a little from wanting to go into the mansion. When they pulled up to the mansion, the petite girl eagerly stepped over Evan and Kenai's legs (and greeted with failure due to her short ones) and sprinted over to the front of the mansion, prepared to attempt to kick down the door and in an effort to get away from sitting next to those creeps.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

My eyes widened in surprise as a girl bolted out of the car. Tugging the curtain back over the window, I searched myself for my key. "Ah... Philip took it..." I remembered. Sighing, I pulled back the curtain enough to reveal my face as I stared at the girl.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 28, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah, I won't!" Suzuya exclaimed as he leaned back onto the bed, then turning around the Albino climbed up so he could lay next to the other, "mm.. I'll be taking this, it's fine, isn't it? desu?~" though asking, Suzuya didn't really wait for a reply before taking Komaeda's arm and holding it close to his chest and stomach, the Albino wrapped both of his own arms around the limb and snuggled his face close, he slept like this quite often with Shinohara, and it was in a way a security blanket that the Albino had developed through time.

Suzuya closed his eyes, and relaxed his body as he tried to lull himself off to sleep with the comfort of the other's steady breathing pace, listening to Komaeda's heartbeat awkwardly gave the Albino a state of calm that he hadn't felt before. 
_"Warm~..." _The stitched boy mumbled softly against the other's arm, exhaling as he started to slowly but surely drift off into the world of dreams.

*.: Shinohara :.*

"I've heard some killers do it for the thrill, watching their prey squirm and wither before them gives some sort of sick high.. " Shinohara decided to add to the conversation, especially because he was starting to feel like this Charles character would more than likely turn out to be one of those kind of killers.

As Shinohara parked the car, he tried to call out for Saionji not to run off like that, but sighed in defeat when she literally just sprung from the car, giving a sheepish smile towards evan and kenai. 

"It might not be suitable for you guys to carry.. but I would recommend you both take one of the guns, we don't know what's in there.. and I've heard all source of service is cut off when you go inside Charles mansion, so that's goodbye to calling for help.. once we go into there, we'll be as good as dead men.. you can choose to stay in the car or follow me, but that's your choice and I won't make it for you, please think the decision through." he offered the two men, then taking one of the guns Shinohara slipped out of the car.

Digging into his pockets for the key he had received from Philip, Shinohara cautiously came up the worn pavement leading up to the manor, placing a hand on Saionji's shoulder as he passed her as one would a child, and he cast a glance towards the window, noting how the maid in the window looked shocked to actually see people was probably a bad sign that he noted.

Upon placing one foot onto the old steps leading up to the doorway, a creaking sound emitted with each step the S.W.A.T member took, then once Shinohara arrived at the huge manor door and putting the key in, with a twist of his wrist and a clicking noise, the mansion opened up to reveal the lobby.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"W-who are you?" I questioned, backing up from the door and window, pulling out my gun. "Who do work for? Are you with Charles or Philip?!" I growled, a click coming from my blunderbuss as the safety was turned off.


----------



## Taka (Mar 28, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"I do have a rather soft spot for sweet things," Sendo answered with a chuckle. He was happy to see that she was so cheerful now, and he set the cake on a low coffee table he usually had tea on before he went to sleep at night. "Ah, it was no real trouble." he said in reply to Koimizu's thanks as he sliced two pieces and put them on top of some napkins that were there. "Unfortunately my tea set is still in the kitchen so we'll have to make do." he explained. 

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"Oh! Hi, hi! You opened the door!" Yuki said at the sight of Shinohara, "Not even bombs would work but you opened it!" She ran up to the group of investigators without a care in the world, just happy to see some more people. They had a trustworthy appearance to her, so she really didn't bother with caution. Yuki didn't even realize she'd run right in the way of Teela's aim as she greeted them.


----------



## ethre (Mar 28, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji finally noticed the two females who greeted them at the door. The first thing she did was look up at her, judge them and huff. "You two are weird and ugly! Get out of the way!"  the petite girl frowned, pushing past them and inspecting the house. She quickly spotted some spiders crawling along the ground, running over to them and squishing them with her fingers one by one, letting out a satisfying popping sound and giggling quietly at how easily they died because of her.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Ah, that's okay - I could just use napkins if it's all we have.."  Koizumi took a small bite from the cake in order to not look like a hog. "You must've had sweets a lot if you snuck cake of all things in.. I'm surprised you don't get along with Suzuya more because I'm pretty sure he took a liking to them, too.. red-velvet would be my favorite flavor, though. I've only had a nibble of it before."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 28, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z sighed, lowering her gaze to the floor before lowering her voice in order to speak to Jasper. "He doesn't seem to _actually_ care about anyone... you saw how easily he killed his faithful wife. She was beside him no matter what. Who's to say he's not going to do that to you next? I'm just worried about you...."

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai followed along behind the other three, examining the firearm within his hand. He had only used a gun in his training, and never had to touch one since. He usually just sat in an office behind a desk, figuring out what type of person could commit whatever crime was given to him. He'd been working on this case alone, and it was hard to gather his own information... until now. He noticed the two females as well and nodded them a hello, wanting to get inside and look around as quickly as possible.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2015)

Jasper corrected Z, "_I_ killed his wife, not Charles. Charles had requested me to. He trusted me enough to do one simple task, after all." Jasper was growing a bit frustrated with how Z was trying to make him doubt Charles. Charles had raised him like a father. There was nothing wrong with the way Charles did things. So why was Jasper starting to feel a bit of doubt now?

Evan followed the others out of the car, grabbing a gun on his way out. He tucked it inside his coat jacket before greeting the females he spotted near the doorway. However, a deadly stench filled his nostrils and he pushed through the door in order to enter the lobby. The first thing he noticed was Alice's decaying and charred body propped up against one of the sofas. It took nearly all of his resolve not to scream out in frustration right then and there. He ran over to her body and gently closed her eyelids with his fingertips. He felt sorry for what happened to her but maybe, if they all work hard, this won't happen again to any of the others still in this mansion.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

Getting annoyed, I finally lowered my blunderbuss. "Ah... Did you know her? Were you and miss Bell related?" I questioned the boy, walking over to him as I gently placed my hand on his shoulder. "She died with someone she loved though..." I added, hoping to comfort him a bit. "My name is Teela."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 28, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"He _uses_ you for all of his dirty work, Jasper. And for what reason? So he can be killed and leave you alone? Where will you be after someone kills him...? He doesn't want to get his hands messy and therefore makes _you_ do it. He doesn't love you, he doesn't love anyone. And if you and I were together? He'd ask someone to kill us too. Don't you see that?"
Z cringed a little, sensing the irritation in his voice. She didn't want him angry at her, but if that meant he'd know the truth, then she'd risk it. Z was raised as a murderer, she was trained that her life was not important so long as she could get the job done, so that's what she was thinking now. She _had_ to get the job done.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2015)

Evan slowly nodded his head. "Yes, I did know her. We're cousins." Evan laughed. "I still remember the day I saw her last. It was only 10 years ago and her family was moving away. That night, however, her parents were invited to a party and so they went, seeing it as their last chance to celebrate their life in the town. They never came back but that didn't stop Alice from moving on her own. I wonder how she was able to survive by herself all these years. She was such a strange girl." Evan tensed up when the lady placed her hand on his shoulder. "Oh... I see."

Jasper began, growing unsure of himself, "I- I'd become my own master then. I'm sure Charles won't die. I'll protect him with my own life were it to come to that, I'm sure of that. He's just a bit paranoid with the whole love thing. I'm sure he'll get over it... eventually." Jasper looked at his laptop screen, changing it to show the view of the lobby. His lips curled into a grin. "Looks like we have more visitors. Why don't we go greet them? Or actually, I want to see how Teela handles this. Let's sit here and watch."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Ah... Her parents... They died in one of Charles' 'games'..." I murmured softly, kneeling down besides them. "You guys were sent by Philip, right? Oh, and I never caught your name." I added, staring at him.


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2015)

"That's what I'm assuming so far. Although, there is no concrete evidence yet. And yes, Phillip informed us on what was going on here and we came right away." Evan gave her a small smile and replied, "My name is Evan. It's a pleasure to meet you."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Well, I think either Jasper or Charles has a record of all the victims, if that helps any." I noted, standing up.


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2015)

Evan grew curious at the mention of the other name. He had only heard things about Charles so far. Who was this Jasper character. He decided to ask the maid. "Who is Jasper? Is he the co-owner of this mansion or something?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"No. Jasper is Charles' most trusted butler and killer. Monica was the co-owner and Charles' wife, but he grew bored of her and ordered Jasper to kill her. Jasper likes watching others suffer... He even turns his kills into 'art'..." I muttered, trailing off as I stared at Alice.


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2015)

Evan opened his eyes widely, growing surprised at what he was hearing. "Wait... there are paid killers here? What kind of sick game is going on?" Evan grew a bit sick at the thought of his sweet cousin Alice being turned into art by the fiendish Jasper. Without even meeting the other man, Evan knew he needed to be sent to prison for the despicable crimes he had committed. It was truly horrendous and Evan was glad they came the time they did. If they came too late, all of them could be dead now.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

I took a step back, my hand ready on my blunderbuss. "I-I thought you knew..." I murmured. There are paid killers here, but most, like Jasper, do it for the enjoyment... In the beginning, we started with a few killers. Jasper, Z, Komaeda, Daniel, Sendo, and one other whose name is on the tip of my tongue." I managed a smile, biting the inside of my lip as I lied about the last part, not mentioning I was among those people.


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2015)

Evan sadly shook his head. "I don't know too much about this place yet. I was hoping I'd find out by coming here and maybe if you're willing to share, you'd be so kind as to help us as well. You look like such an innocent and beautiful young girl that I have no idea how you could be caught up in such a bloodbath." Evan offered her a smile before continuing, "If I can only accomplish one thing in this place, I'd hope to at least help you escape. Phillip did mention that you were innocent in all of this and I am driven to believe him."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 28, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z opened her mouth as if to speak before hearing her name on the screen. Teela was selling out the names of all the killers excluding herself. Amused, the female leaned in to watch as the maid spoke with the new man who had entered with three others. It was three men and a female, all seeming to be of a police force of some kind... except the girl. How unprofessional she was. Z liked that, the female was childish, just as she was.
"Snitch..." Z murmured towards Jasper. She was glaring at Teela on the screen, regardless of the smirk on her face.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai watched Evan around this maid, carefully examining her. She appeared to have blood stains upon her outfit, and charcoal from what Kenai assumed was this dead body. That would mean the maid moved the body out here... but for what reason? Kenai frowned, jotting down his thoughts into his little pocketbook. He was going to keep an eye on her. They came to rescue innocents, including this Teela, but if she did anything that caused suspicion to arise within him, he would mention it to Shinohara.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"Ah..." I murmured, covering a reddened cheek, turning my head to hide the other. "Y-your embarrassing me!" I chuckled, a grin forming. "Though I will tell you everything I know." I giggled. "Though you shouldn't put me on the top of your to save list. There are quite a few who need help before me. After all, I'm only a maid!"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 28, 2015)

"I assume you all have lethal weapons on you, right?" I questioned as I turned to Kenai. "Either way, Charles has one too, a .45 Caliber pistol. He's been in hiding for nearly the entire game, and not once has he used a bullet. But I know he has tons of rounds. "I only use my blunderbuss," I pulled out my gun, playfully pointing it at Kenai, my finger not on the trigger. "So knives and such are useless scrap metal to me, but there's plenty hidden around, so it would be best if you guys pick up whatever you can get. Fire also works, but there's quite a bit of gunpowder hidden around, so if you don't hate your life, you should refrain from using any. Unless it's to make bombs and such, but it's hard to imagine any of you boys knowing how. But your little friend might..." I trailed off as I stared at the girl who had come in with them. "Sorry, but I only know mister Evan's name. It certainly would help to know the names of my allys..." I chuckled, pointing the gun away from him.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara was stunned to say the least when a gun was pointed at him, but he wasn't scared of a little girl with a gun, it was just something dangerous for her to hold and something he would have to restrain her and take, he had done this task many times before with guys bigger than the girl, so if it came to it then he would be able to save his men.

However, soon she lowered the gun and he smiled towards his men and Saionji, they seemed to resolve the situation without him needing to use brute force. 

Shinohara listened as the maid mentioned names that he hadn't heard before, someone named Jasper, that there were trained killers, and even saying to save everyone else before her, it was a kind gesture... 
Yet at the same time it made the maid seem a little suspicious, that and the way Philip had described her as a victim, Philip and herself, they were both trying to label Teela as a victim so desperately, but for what purpose? a victim should be easy to find, not have to be called out as one, so he decided that he would ask about it soon.

However, soon enough Shinohara's eyes trailed to where the charred corpse was, to where Evan had ran off like that, and his heart sunk a few meters as he imagined if that could of possibly happened to his son, although the man was quick to shake the thought, knowing to think positively and stepped forward, reaching into his pocket, the man was trying to find something, rustling out a wallet that he started to dig through.

"My name is Shinohara Yukinori, I'm here to look for my son... Suzuya juuzou, since you seem to be giving so much information, I find no problem in putting you on our protection list, don't degrade yourself.. just accept our help!" He smiled as he said this, 
Then holding out a photo that he had rustled from his wallet, it was a picture showing himself and Suzuya both looking quite happy as they indulged themselves in ice cream in the photo, Shinohara was pinching Suzuya's cheek, and Suzuya was reaching up in the photo to pull on Shinohara's own cheek as they playfully fought. 

"This is Suzuya juuzou... my only son, I know it's a bit sudden but you seem to have quite the bit of information so, have you possibly seen him?" The man asked hopefully, leaning down so the maid could see the photo since Shinohara was probably quite the bit taller than her.
_
(Ah, Sorry I've been AFK for quite a bit lately~ been sick.. ;w;  however I'm feeling a lot better so I'll be able to play Sunday like all day to make up for my AFK ness~ <3 )_
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 29, 2015)

Jasper replied, "Not surprised. I knew she'd let us down again. And now, they know us by name... great. Maybe I should make videos on them too." Jasper laughed. It did seem like a good idea. All he had to do now was wait for their names so he could write them in his Death Note.


Evan smiled. "Thank you, Teela. Your help will be very much appreciated. You may be just a maid but your help is priceless."

Evan grew curious. "If we're your allies, why do you keep pointing that gun at us? And why do you seem to know a lot more about weapons than any normal civilian would?" Something was fishy around here and Evan planned to get to the bottom of this. There was nothing he hated more than liars. Nothing.


----------



## matt (Mar 29, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Jasper replied, "Not surprised. I knew she'd let us down again. And now, they know us by name... great. Maybe I should make videos on them too." Jasper laughed. It did seem like a good idea. All he had to do now was wait for their names so he could write them in his Death Note.
> 
> 
> Evan smiled. "Thank you, Teela. Your help will be very much appreciated. You may be just a maid but your help is priceless."
> ...


Your a professional that is amazing.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Ah... Mister Suzuya... He was your adopted son. Umm... He's dead... He was led into a trap by Jasper and Z so he could rescue Koko. The master bedroom is probably set with the most dangerous traps, but there's a teeny tiny chance that he lived. But it's doubtful." I murmured, placing my hand on his shoulder much like I did with Evan. "As for why I keep pointing my gun at you guys, it's because I don't know if I can fully trust you, dispite the kindness you have shown." I answered, staring at Evan. "Why wouldn't I know about weapons? Are you saying I shouldn't know how to use them in defense? And I only know about firearms and explosives. Anything else is a waste of time for me." I stated, a hint of anger in my voice. This was the truth, but with only some details left out.


----------



## Taka (Mar 29, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Well, cake is not only delicious but also filling if you've missed a meal. My father never liked sweets and he always kept them away from me, but I hid so many desserts around the house that he gave up looking for them." Sendo explained, a smile appearing on his face at the memory. It was among the few better ones from his past. "Suzuya...? Ah yes, perhaps I would have been a little fond of the boy if he hadn't sucked out your eardrum." he answered quite nonchalantly, as if hating the albino had slipped further down his priority list. 

"Red velvet, eh? That was my mother's favorite." his mouth twitched a little as he remembered the videos of his first murder. He'd never really thought on it before, it just felt right until now. Perhaps it was the notion that had slipped into his head, the idea that maybe... people didn't want to die when they were suffering. It ate away at his soul now that he had already killed so many people. Something else bothered him more, though. Koizumi knew he was a killer, of course that was obvious, but did she know just _how long_ he had been doing it or _how many times_ he had killed people already? How would she react if she learned of his past crimes?

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki sighed with disappointment when everyone wanted to talk to the maid and not herself. Though she really didn't know how to answer their questions anyway so she looked over all the investigators, wondering what kind of people they were. One of them seemed particularly interested in Alice, he said he was her cousin or something. And another was looking for Suzuya, she remembered the albino from the meeting when he spoke up about traps; he had such odd stitches all over him, he was hard to miss.

Another investigator held a notebook--maybe he was an artist? Yuki shook her head, no, he was probably taking notes. She didn't very much like the last investigator that was with them, if the girl was an investigator at all. To call someone ugly upon meeting them was really mean, even if they _were_ a little beat up from being in a mansion full of killers.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

His heart sunk at the mention of his only son being killed by the sickos that owned this mansion, how his son could be lifeless and only a corpse just like that girl, Alice, and most of all his heart sunk at how lightly Teela spoke of it. 

He had to take a minute, closing his eyes as he exhaled before he could answer the maid.

"He wouldn't die that easily, my boy is very agile.. I'm sure he wouldn't be put down like that, can you give me directions on where you last saw him?" Shinohara asked, his voice sounded desperate determined not to believe that his son had met the same fate as the charred corpse Evan ran to, that very same corpse used to be Evan's cousin, and could just as easily have been Suzuya.. yet, Shinohara was optimistic, and didn't want to let himself believe such a thing could happen.

Though soon Shinohara noticed Yuki, and gestured for her to come over as well as he didn't get an introduction from her, then again, someone pointing a gun at your face was one way to make you forget there was anyone else in the room.
​


----------



## Taka (Mar 29, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"Um, is there something you need?" Yuki asked, approaching Shinohara when he gestured for her to come over. She wasn't sure how much she could actually contribute to what Teela had already explained--considering she didn't even know half of those things before now. Just then, she remembered something else about Suzuya that could put the investigator's mind at ease a little. "Komaeda," she said suddenly, "Suzuya was with a tall guy named Komaeda and I think they are good friends! They were holding hands and making sure the other was okay all the time. I think... I think that Suzuya must be alright if he has somebody like that!" she concluded. Yuki didn't really know that Komaeda had also been a killer, since she had never kept track from the beginning, but she did know just from seeing the two that neither would ever let the other get hurt.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Content that Yuki was coming over and no longer being a stranger, Shinohara was quick to comment. "Yes, actually.." 

calming his nerves with his new found resolve that Suzuya would be alright no matter what, Shinohara turned to Yuki and gave her a smile. 
"I hate to trouble you, but we're here to help I assure you." Shinohara gave the girl a reassuring look, then continued on with his speech. 

"If you don't mind, I'll need you to answer a few questions, nothing hard though! hah, just like.. who took you here? how long have you been here.. and most importantly, do you know if anyone else is still alive?" as he asked these questions, Shinohara bent down and put his hands on his knees so he could ask the girl without her feeling intimidated of his height, she seemed fragile and he didn't want to spook her after all, the investigators were here to save the victims, not terrify them.

However his reassuring expression changed to one of delighted shock, and a hint of over protective fatherliness, although Shinohara shook off the second thought, this was no time to be worrying about something so silly, besides the fact that Suzuya didn't even know what a relationship was, so surely it was just some kind of misunderstanding on his part.

"Oh! do you think this Komaeda character might be protecting my boy? If so.. I'll have to thank him greatly, and if you don't mind me asking, can you remember the last time you saw them together, little miss?" Shinohara hated to ask so many things, but if he were to get to the bottom of everything, he would need to, not to mention It was nice to hear that Suzuya was more than likely alright, this only added more assurance to his resolve that his boy was inside this mansion, safe and uninjured.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Now that I think about it, Suzuya may be alive..." I murmured. "We do have a few spare bedrooms here, so we could check there... But Komaeda is a killer..." I mumbled as I started moving away from the group towards the stairs. "You should come. One of the killers must have seen us by now." I added, tilting my head in the direction of one of the security cameras.


----------



## Myst (Mar 29, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> "Ah... Mister Suzuya... He was your adopted son. Umm... He's dead... He was led into a trap by Jasper and Z so he could rescue Koko. The master bedroom is probably set with the most dangerous traps, but there's a teeny tiny chance that he lived. But it's doubtful." I murmured, placing my hand on his shoulder much like I did with Evan. "As for why I keep pointing my gun at you guys, it's because I don't know if I can fully trust you, dispite the kindness you have shown." I answered, staring at Evan. "Why wouldn't I know about weapons? Are you saying I shouldn't know how to use them in defense? And I only know about firearms and explosives. Anything else is a waste of time for me." I stated, a hint of anger in my voice. This was the truth, but with only some details left out.



"You can trust us. We mean you no harm." Evan was a nice guy, who wouldn't even hurt a fly. He hated when people got hurt and was disgusted by gore. Evan stared at her curiously before replying, "Well, um, most nice girls, such as yourself, don't know that much about weapons so... I'm just surprised." He scratched the back of his head, looking towards his crew for some help. He was a bit stuck here.


----------



## Taka (Mar 29, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"That's what it looked like to me." Yuki said with a smile. She was sure that Suzuya was okay--he really didn't seem like the type to go down easily either, from the brief moment she had seen the boy. "The last time I saw them was at a big scary meeting Charles put together; he said anyone who didn't come before an hour was up would be hunted down and killed! It was really hard to get there because I don't know my way around this maze-filled mansion. I walked around for almost the whole hour trying to find the dining room!" Yuki paused, trying to remember what she was talking about before she went off on how hard it was to navigate through the mansion, "Anyway, he said he was mad that nobody tried to kill him and that he was setting traps everywhere! Suzuya was excited but I think it's really frightening." She stopped for a moment and showed him the two arrow wounds on her leg. "I already hit one..."

The girl soon perked up again, however, and continued talking. "Um, so about your other questions, I came here after being invited, I thought it would be a fun party and a change from being all alone in my apartment so I decided to come. I don't even remember how long I've been here anymore and... I don't know if anybody else is alive. The last people I saw before Teela were Koizumi Mahiru and Sendo, they were in the kitchen and Sendo was unconscious because he lost a lot of blood. The kitchen is empty now, though, except for... except for the pile of... pieces..." she felt sick at the thought of the smell the burning bodies gave off. Yuki didn't want to talk about that anymore.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara placed a comforting hand onto Yuki's shoulder, giving off a feeling only a father could as he reassured her. 
"Now now, it's fine, You don't have to continue because I can see the strain it's putting on you.. Thank you for answering my questions, but I think you deserve a rest, little miss, you did a great job." He was glad that Yuki could answer his questions, but also a little regretful after seeing the strain it was starting to put on the energetic girl. 

Although, thinking about Suzuya jumping around and laughing like a maniac as he dodged trap after trap made Shinohara muffle a laugh, holding a hand to his mouth as he couldn't help but chuckle. Suzuya was really eccentric, so hearing that he was excited was no shock at all. 
"You know... saying how excited he was, I really do wish my boy would be a little more careful.. having fun in a situation like this? sounds just like him." Shinohara couldn't help but mutter the response to Yuki, somehow the information the girl had provided cheered him up to an extent, although it wasn't long before Shinohara noticed Evan looking at him like he needed help.

"Well miss, I think he's just saying it's odd for you to be 'so' good with weaponry, it isn't common, but it also isn't unheard of.. Ah, you also don't have to worry about anyone finding us, we can just shoot out the cameras, then take it from there? we're a lot stronger than we look." Shinohara carefully commented on the situation, although soon Shinohara's eyes widened when he heard Komaeda was a killer, surely this had to be wrong.. 

"How much do you know about this Komaeda character?" His attention was hard to keep in one place right now, he wanted to comfort Yuki, but with his son possibly being in danger his attention kept dividing, of course, this was a rescue mission and he should be focusing on rescuing the guests and making sure as many as possible get out alive, yet it was also true that it was his job as a father to keep his son safe no matter what, thus making his priorities clash.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Um... Now much... He's albino, like Suzuya, but that's pretty much it. He also hasn't killed anyone yet, as far as I know, but I could be wrong." I chuckled. "Why shoot the cameras? There's wires and such I could use in them..." I murmured, staring up at one. "Mister Shinohara, you wouldn't mind giving me a boost, would you? There's copper wires in there that could serve me in making another detonator, seeing how my last one failed me." I giggled, a crazed look coming to my eyes as I pointed to the charred door, small bits of metal still hanging in place,but now completely useless. "I'll also need a timer or something to make the 13 count downs..." I trailed off as I got lost in the world of bombs and explosives, quietly muttering to myself.


----------



## ethre (Mar 29, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji quickly grew bored with squishing the little cretins when there was none left, and decided to listen in on Shinohara's and the two females' conversation. "Komaeda? Oh, he's really stupid and obsessed with this weird hope thing.. I don't like him. He's gross and all touchy,"  Saionji puffed out her cheeks. "Everyone here is weird! This is ten times worse than listening to that guy spouting lies!"  she folded her arms, looking the other direction.

Koizumi Mahiru

"I wouldn't take you as someone who liked sweets - with your.. no offense, but appearance and title and all. I could tell you're friendly,"  Koizumi smiled before continuing. "Are you still keeping your vow of killing him? Judging by the fight you two had,"  she mentioned a little hesitantly, not wanting to fuel his anger - Sendo was a bit tricky, after all. 

At his next statement, Koizumi got a little concerned at his expression but decided it wasn't anything serious. "I actually don't know where my parents are now.. I wanted to be a photographer like my mother but I never really heard from her when I left. If I ever get out of here, I think it'd be nice to visit her.."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 29, 2015)

"Ah... You know him, little brat? Care to tell us how?" I hissed, reflecting her attitude. "For once, I actually tower over someone who's much crazier than I am!" I laughed, walking over to the blonde, gently patting her head. "Aww! Aren't you just the cutest little thing!" I giggled, though my eyes were emotionless. I leaned closer to her. "You'd make a perfect little bomb..." I whispered, a grin on my face as I took a step back from her.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 29, 2015)

Name: Escargoon
Age: 46
Gender: Snale (Snail Male)
Traits: Slow
Personality: Absolutely loyal to the king
Other:


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> "Um... Now much... He's albino, like Suzuya, but that's pretty much it. He also hasn't killed anyone yet, as far as I know, but I could be wrong." I chuckled. "Why shoot the cameras? There's wires and such I could use in them..." I murmured, staring up at one. "Mister Shinohara, you wouldn't mind giving me a boost, would you? There's copper wires in there that could serve me in making another detonator, seeing how my last one failed me." I giggled, a crazed look coming to my eyes as I pointed to the charred door, small bits of metal still hanging in place,but now completely useless. "I'll also need a timer or something to make the 13 count downs..." I trailed off as I got lost in the world of bombs and explosives, quietly muttering to myself.



Evan's face scrunched up in disgust. "Why should we help you make a bomb? Don't you know that'll kill all of us?" Evan didn't understand what was wrong with this girl. His main priority was to look for survivors and to help them escape, not to make bombs. That was just ridiculous.

Jasper whispered to himself, "They're onto us... excellent." It wouldn't be fun if no one could appreciate his work. After all, he put a lot of time and effort into what he did. So far, he only caught Shinohara and Evan's name. He just needed two more names and he'll be solid to make more videos.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 30, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"If he hasn't committed genocide yet... maybe he isn't a killer? that, or he's new, if he's new I think Suzuya could handle him." Shinohara decided to give his two cents, having faith that his boy would be safe if it was just one, but then again the doubt started to settle in his stomach once more as he thought of Suzuya being with a trained killer, and gullibly believing him to be a good person, the thought itself made his stomach twist in worry and doubt.

"Oh? you work with bombs, then?" Shinohara asked cautiously, he would of given the girl a boost, yet the expression on her face was just a little too off putting for him, that expression looked a little more than just unstable, not to mention Evan was suspicious of her, and Shinohara was always one to trust his men above others, and that caused him to stay exactly where he was instead of giving the girl a boost. 
"I think we should just take out the camera, a bomb would be dangerous to handle under these circumstances." he tried reasoning with her, if he could get her to calm down and quit the bomb nonsense. then they could go search for more victims.

However, once more Shinohara's attention was divided as he listened to Saionji, turning to her as he lent her an ear. 
"You knew him? in that case...Is Komaeda the kind of person to hurt someone? is he strong, smart? and if we are to presume that he's obsessive, is it to the point to where it's safe to call this individual clinically insane?" the questions came fast and possibly unprofessional, yet the man couldn't seem to care, he was growing stressed from all of this back and forth chitter chat, and wanted to go find his adoptive son right away rather than later, so any information helped.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 30, 2015)

"Aww don't be that way! I really need a new detonator!" I wined, the crazed look vanishing from my eyes. "I already have a few on me, so what's so bad about one more bomb? Can I at least make a flash grenade?" I pleaded, taking his hands in mine.


----------



## Taka (Mar 30, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Well, that really depends on how things turn out. Most likely he will end up dead some way or another, even if I'm not the one who ends his life." Sendo answered, "To be honest, though, I'm more concerned about you making it out of here alive. Charles has surely targeted you because of my decision... he has a way of sensing such things."

"Ah, if we both make it out, I can find your parents for you. I'm good at that sort of thing." Sendo offered before finishing off his slice of cake. "So have you made it far as a photographer? What kind of photos do you like to take best?" he asked, curious to know what kind of a photographer she was. "To come to a mansion like this, you must be interested in the paranormal, no?"

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki was glad that Shinohara understood her not wanting to talk about the mansion anymore. She was surprised at how friendly he was and he seemed like such a fatherly character. It made her happy, as he reminded her of her own father, who she missed a lot. Though there was no way she would ever see him or the rest of her family again. A gloomy and pensive look appeared on her face at the thought.


----------



## ethre (Mar 30, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

"Oh. Komaeda was a big wimp. He was really smart though. He always rambled on about stupid things and about how he was going to save all of us and we could all make an 'ultimate hope,'"  Saionji mimicked the words 'ultimate hope' and then continued, "he's a big, deranged lunatic - ew, he has messy white hair and that ugly ripped jacket too - so he would probably kill anyone who's in his way." The little girl snickered a little, bringing a hand to her mouth at that last statement, wanting to scare the man.

 Nagito Komaeda

While thinking over things and how to solve them, he was sure Suzuya was asleep by now and was surprised when he wrapped himself around his left arm. The albino never ceased to surprise him with his actions.. but Komaeda felt a little strange when he did so. It was like as if he didn't feel as worthless when the boy was this close to him. He smiled a little, pulling the other boy slightly closer to him into a small hug, now staring at the door. He wondered why Suzuya made him feel this way, but he just sort of.. did. It was hard to think about - it was something he didn't understand after all - but.. he felt like he was something important. He held his hand up slightly and started playing with the little hair clips in his hair lightly. He felt this was somehow wrong since Charles had scolded them earlier on it, he did it anyway. He liked knowing someone was next to him and he didn't intend on letting them go - not anymore.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Well, you don't have to-- wait, really?"  Koizumi asked, surprised at finding out that Sendo could find her parents. "Th-that'd be great! I.."  the photographer cleared her throat, trying hard not to sound too eager, moving onto the next question. It really had been a long time since she saw her parents - her dad never helped with the chores around the house, so she didn't talk to him that much - and her mother was always outside the house doing her job, would come home late and leave early, so she hardly ever saw her. When Koizumi left, it only made her and her mother farther apart so she had to take care of herself and didn't have many memories. She remembered she looked up to her though, which was why she took after her..

"Ah, anyways.. I usually take pictures of people and landscapes. But I didn't really get that chance since everyone here is sort of dangerous.."  she laughed sheepishly, looking at her lap. "Ah, I was taking pictures of the paranormal because I thought it'd be a nice change, but it's not really working out,"  the redhead smiled a little. She decided to tackle the easier questions first.

"As for me getting out alive, I think you should be more worried about yourself.. really, I don't want to cause you trouble by being around you when Charles obviously doesn't like cattle and killers associating with each other. I think I'm capable on my own, too you know."


----------



## Taka (Mar 30, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Sure, it's really not hard when you've got the resources." Sendo replied, happy to help her find her family. The only family he had left himself was his father, though he really didn't think his decision to never see him again would change anytime soon. "I'll bet they miss you." he added, knowing even his own father probably missed him, if only a little.

"I'd like to see some of your photography when we get out, I've always appreciated the many forms of art. Also there isn't much around this dreary place to capture, in truth, unless you were aiming to take pictures for the horror genre." he said, adjusting his hat.

Sendo leaned forward after Koizumi said he should worry more about himself. "Nonsense, " he started, "I chose this path and I will remain on it. I understand that you are perfectly capable, but it couldn't hurt to stick together, could it?" He leaned back again and gave a nonchalant shrug before adding, "Charles can go dig a hole and die in it."


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 30, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara frowned at this new found information, he wasn't too keen that Suzuya was hanging around someone that was deemed a lunatic, that more than likely meant they were as he presumed, clinically insane. 
Yet at the same time Shinohara wasn't one to just judge someone before they met them, in fact he wanted to give Komaeda the benefit of the doubt, after all, The boy was probably as young as Suzuya and Saionji, they were all just kids compared to himself and as such Shinohara wasn't going to just label them guilty or innocent without warning.

"Were you friends with Komaeda, or were you watching him from afar? the maid stated that the boy hasn't killed anyone yet, and if we're to take Yuki's information in hand as well..." Shinohara paused, placing a hand to his chin thoughtfully before he laid out his own theory into the conversation. "Komaeda seems to be protecting Suzuya for some reason, whether it's for personal gain or genuine concern, we'll have to find out for ourselves , heh..won't we?"

Noticing the gloom on Yuki's face, Shinohara decided it was best to suggest that it was time to head out, at least as best time as any would be. 
"Everyone should get ready, victims should fall behind, do not walk in front of us in case of emergencies as there are dangerous individuals on the loose as we've heard, just make sure not to fall behind, stay close! I think it's time to find the others in this gate to hell mansion and find out exactly how many survivors are left, as well as casualties.." Shinohara called out to the group as a leader might, knowing that in this operation Shinohara himself held the highest rank, and would have to act his part.

However, once Shinohara spotted the despair on Yuki's face, the man gave a bitter sigh before he made his way over to Yuki, he couldn't help to not ignore her pain as he saw the gloom consume her features, placing a hand on her shoulder once more as he gave the girl a expression full of worry only a father would have. 

"Hey... you'll be alright, we'll protect you and bring you home safe, got it little lady?" he reassured the best he could, then turned to the others and waited for their responses.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya was fast asleep, yet still twitched every now and then from whatever dream he was currently having, perhaps of adventure, perhaps of loved ones, or maybe just chasing around a bird, somehow the latter was more believable for such an eccentric little thing.

Although it wasn't long until the Albino began to stir, feeling the soft caress of the other caused him to slowly reach out for Komaeda, his eyes stilled closed as he reached out to try to hold the hand that was caressing him, almost as if he was scared the other would stop, or leave him at any given moment, 
_"D-Don't go... I'll be good.."_ he whispered half asleep, yet the stitched boy's usual cheer was replaced with hesitation, the voice trembled as it let out those words, and they meant more than just a fever dream, they meant more than Komaeda would probably ever even ask, those words, they were words from a time when Suzuya was small, and they were words that he would probably never repeat if the stitched boy was fully awake. 
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 30, 2015)

"I refuse to be in the back! How am I suppost to throw grenades and such over you giant's heads!" I argued, crossing my arms over my chest. "I've memorized the layout of the mansion, so the most you boys can do is trigger a trap. And my guess is that most of you have never even held a pistol before today. A lousy aim, means a lousy death. I want our prey to be alive so we can interrogate them!" I huffed as my cheeks puffed out a bit. "'Ohh the widdle bitty maid is just so cute and adorable! She can't possibly be better at shooting guns and throwing bombs than we are! Why don't we just send her to the back where she'll be picked off by anyone following us!'" I growled, lowering my voice to sound more male.


----------



## ethre (Mar 30, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Would they? I can't think of facing them after leaving for so long,"  Koizumi smiled sadly. "What about your parents.. if you don't mind me asking?"  she asked a little curiously and oblivious to what was shown in Sendo's video. Koizumi was so consumed in what was in her video that she didn't think about what was in his.

"Oh, I have some photos on my camera I have right now if you want to see,"  Koizumi offered, getting up and getting the camera from the bedside table. "It's really just landscapes and pictures of people,"  she said a little hesitantly. "Ah, thank you so much for bearing with me, though. I really appreciate it,"  she smiled before continuing, "you do realize though that you're risking your life, right?" 

Saionji Hiyoko

"Ew, friends with him? He would always come to me and talk about his stupid hope and how he'd do anything to gain it,"  Hiyoko grumbled, folding her arms. When Shinohara started to sound like he was going to dismiss them, Saionji darted away as fast as she could in order to explore and get away from everyone. She started by exploring the kitchen and what was in it, not particularly focusing on investigating anything. She grabbed two cookies from a jar on the top of the shelf so she could devour them on the go, skipping merrily around the first floor and stomping on any insects she saw, making sure to push her feet into the ground each time to ensure their deaths.

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda flinched when he heard Suzuya mumbling those words in his sleep and holding his hand. He didn't expect him to react to it so quickly. He wasn't sure how to react, because he was never the one who comforted someone else when they had nightmares. Not that he ever had anyone to comfort him, that is.. 

The boy recognized the look of need on the albino's face, deducing the fact that he was in pain and genuinely didn't want him to stop, so he intertwined his fingers with the other's, using his free hand to run his fingers through his hair before giving the boy a gentle and brief kiss assuring quietly to him that he wasn't alone and it was okay. 

When he was done, he pulled the other into an embrace as if assuring him and himself that there was someone else that they could share their troubles with, and stayed in that position for a while, Komaeda awake.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 30, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Even half asleep and barely conscious, Suzuya couldn't help not to feel the soft lips pressing against him, his cheeks grew warm as he mumbled something incoherent, squirming just a little bit as he scooted himself even closer to Komaeda, letting himself be taken into the embrace without any struggling.

"Mm...Ko~..maeda-san?" Suzuya asked rather drowsily, letting out a little yawn as the albino began snuggling his head into the nook of Komaeda's neck, clinching the other's shirt softly as to keep a grip and show that he was somewhat returning the embrace, although allowing himself to get cozy even as he was starting to awaken, it wasn't wrong to enjoy the warmth of the other, and Suzuya found no problem in being a little slow to wake up just so he could enjoy this embrace.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Evan agreed. "We should move on out." He let go of Alice's corpse. "I don't even want to begin to imagine what waits for us ahead." He watched Hiyoko run off. "Wait! Shouldn't we go off together, as a team? You'll get hurt if you run off recklessly like that!" Evan valued teamwork and knew the deadly consequences of what happened to overconfident people who believed that they could do things on their own. After all, some of Evan's old co-workers were like that and they ended up getting themselves killed during cases that would have been easy were they done together. He could always count on the supportive effort of his team to keep him going whenever his motivation started to run low. If he wasn't working with others, there was no point in working at all. That's how Evan saw it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 30, 2015)

"Looks like the little princess has a death wish..." I muttered as I stared after her. "Most of the food in the kitchen is poisoned... She better not be eating my cookies!" I grumbled. "Come on. You're coming with me." I smiled at Evan as I grabbed his hand as I led him towards the kitchen. Once seeing Saijoni eating the cookies on the counter, I ran up to her as I slapped the sweet from her hands. "You idiot! Those are poisoned! Spit that out right now! If you don't, I seriously will cut open that little stomach of yours!" I shouted as I pulled out my box of matches. Throwing the jar of cookies into the broken oven, I threw in a lit match. I stood watching until all the poisoned food was incinerated. "Evan, why did you guys bring a bratty, little girl!? If Charles or Jasper catches her, they'll hold her hostage and torture her! And I seriously don't want to have to put up with that ****!" I snapped, speaking as if the girl wasn't there.


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Evan was startled when Teela suddenly dragged him along to the kitchen. "Wait, where are you taking me?" He was confused and he still didn't know if he could even trust this girl. "The food here is poisoned?! That's insane. What kind of sick man is Charles? Where can we find him? And if not him, where could Jasper be?" Evan watched her burn the poisoned food. He scratched the back of his head. "I'm not too sure. Shinohara must have invited her but I don't know why he did that."

Jasper smirked at the mention of his name by the new investigator. He surely had to pay them all a visit, but not yet. He still had to plan out their videos and now, he had almost all of their names. There was just one more name he needed and that was the one of that male investigator with the notebook. He laughed. He surely reminded him of Alice with her petty little notebook. Speaking of, Jasper still had that. He took it out once again, and began reading it cover to cover, absorbing the information into his mind. He would be needing this for later.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 30, 2015)

"Yes, the food is poisoned, Charles is crazy, and nobody knows where he is. Jasper may be in the security room or study. And bringing her along was a mistake. Any more questions?" I answered, sitting up on a counter.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Everyone was shuffling out of the room, and things were moving fast, so Shinohara didn't have much time to make a decision. not wanting Saionji to run off on her own, and of course not wanting anyone to get separated, the man gently took Yuki's hand in his own like one leading a child would, and brought her along to the kitchen, hoping she wouldn't mind, but honestly it would be best for them all to stay together.

Shinohara arrived slowly but shortly, he was older after all and had to walk slow, yet he caught the gist of the conversation. 
"It might be wise to stay away from the food.. as the maid says, it's more than likely tampered with. However.. I can't just ignore you both insulting Saionji, she might be temperamental at times and even act childish, but I want to assure you my choices that I brought here to this mansion are above average." Shinohara smiled sheepishly, 

"Lets see.. the best way to explain it well, have you ever heard the saying that, Geniuses tend to be eccentric, or have odd habits? that's Saionji for you, she's really like a kid but.. her detective skills are top class, you won't find another talent like her." the S.W.A.T member reassured, he wouldn't of brought a rookie on this mission, he knew the itself mission wasn't even approved, and would more than likely be dangerous, anything other than top class the man wouldn't of even mentioned, much less brought into this dangerous situation, he hoped this would help clear any suspicions about his choices.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Evan nodded, listening to the maid. "Do you happen to have a map of the mansion? I'd like to take a look at it if that's alright with you." Evan smiled when Shinohara appeared. He trusted in the man's wisdom and knowledge so it was reassuring when he explained why he brought along the girl. "Thank you for explaining, sir. I just hadn't met her before today so I was unsure."

A strong smell filled Evan's nose and he looked around the kitchen for the source of the smell when he spotted a pile of burnt, rotten flesh near the kitchen table. He bent over and began to puke out his stomach contents, feeling weak at the sight. That was disgusting. How could someone do that?


----------



## ethre (Mar 31, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Ah.. sorry, did I wake you up?"  Komaeda asked the boy quietly, smiling lightly as he used the side of his hand to caress the albino's face. "You were mumbling in your sleep and I got worried,"  he smiled, petting Suzuya's hair. He overheard the commotion downstairs and didn't want to be too loud for fear they were other killers. But at the same time, he stared at the door as if daring for someone to come and kill them, even if he wasn't armed he could still take them out if he felt the need to. He stayed in the hug with Suzuya, not intending to let go of the stitched boy.

When he finally noticed how the boy was nuzzling into his neck, there was a slight tickling sensation that almost made him laugh loudly, muffling himself in the blanket. He abruptly pulled his hand at the side of his face and his body away from the boy a couple of centimeters, narrowed his eyes darkly and roughly whispered into his ear, "I'd appreciate it if you didn't do that.. Suzuya,"  he finished with a smile that curved up on one side, something he didn't do often.


Saionji Hiyoko

"Ugh.. stop being so mean to me!"  Hiyoko cried, tears budding at her eyes at Teela's and Evan's remarks, loudly. Her appearance came into play at this - it really did make her look like a little girl with her orange kimono and pigtails bawling her eyes out. "I'm serious, see? Mr. Shinohara says so!"  Saionji huffs, scuttling on her flip-flops over to the tall man. "You're all stupid idiots!"  she pouted, sticking out her tongue at the two. "Isn't there any good food?"  the little girl complained to herself, shuffling around behind Shinohara, still looking accusingly at Evan and Teela from time to time.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Letting Komaeda pet his head like that, Suzuya began to wonder when such a simple gesture started to become so reassuring and comfortable to him, yet twitching just a tad bit as Komaeda traced his face so softly like that, it was a reaction that someone would give if they had gotten struck before, or perhaps were paranoid of being hit at some time in their lives, sadly for the Albino in question, it was because of abuse Suzuya received before getting such a comfortable home with Shinohara.

Although it wasn't long until he relaxed into the caress as well, even going as far as leaning in closer to Komaeda's hand to let the other touch him, the other's hand felt nice and like it belonged there, only there to ease the Albino's worries and wash them away with such a nice feeling of being cared for like that, it was alien to Suzuya to let himself indulge this much, but Suzuya was selfish and didn't want to just pull away from such tender touches.

Perhaps all too soon Komaeda seemed to almost have a laughing fit, The albino blinked a few times and watched curiously as he was hoisted away from the other just a few centimeters, listening to what Komaeda had to say however, caused a quick chill to run down Suzuya's spin, his face growing warm as he tried to contemplate why the other scolding him gave the Albino such a sweet sensation.
Suzuya was almost tempted to mess with Komaeda so he could explore this sensation a little further, finding how his heart raced to be quite exciting, even though the Albino could of done without the red hue that started to consume his cheeks slowly but surely.

"Ah.. Komaeda-san, Did I do something wrong, is it really bad, desu?" Suzuya softly asked, not quite understanding why the other would want to him to stop his actions of nuzzling, and due to this, Suzuya gave a really puzzled expression, not really noticing how red his cheeks had gotten, or even how his body was slightly shaking perhaps from anticipation of what Komaeda might do next, or perhaps of his own confusion and intimidation of these sensations he was feeling, they made no sense to him and they were all so new and alien.

Although quite abruptly the Albino got distracted by sounds that he now heard in the kitchen.
Now cocking his head just a little in confusion, the Albino's attention was hard to keep in one place, plus the noises were getting louder and Suzuya was growing curious, his eyes shifting from Komaeda, then to the door, as if asking the other without really speaking if they should go check it out.


*.: Shinohara :.*

"Now then, that's more like it, Evan!" He praised Evan for getting back on the right track, glad that the differences were at least solved for Evan and Saionji, or at least on the investigator's behalf. 

Shinohara didn't mind when Saionji ran behind him, either, it was similar to how Suzuya would hide behind hi mwhen he got embarrassed over something or someone, the Albino believe it or not was quite easy to tease and embarrass if one knew how, and Shinohara grinned as he reminisced about how his son was so shy at times. simply turning around and patting Saionji on the head, the man rustled into his pockets for awhile before he pulled out a wrapped pastry, holding it out to the little detective. "Here, I was saving it for Suzuya but.. I highly doubt he would mind sharing a little." Shinohara offered sincerely, trying to help Saionji calm down.

Though it wasn't long before his nose scrunched up, using his other hand to hold it. "What a sicko... how long do you think the body has been like this?" He called over to Evan as he looked in the direction of the charred, cut up corpse of Daniel, though to Shinohara it was just an unidentifiable body, and he couldn't help but be disgusted by whomever could of done that kind of handiwork to the body.  
"Evan! I'm so sorry, are you alright?..." He watched as Evan started to chuck up his stomach leftovers, and had to turn his eyes away so he himself didn't have to vomit.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"I do hope you stop calling me 'the maid'. I have a name after all, and I would be grateful for it to be used." I muttered as I stared at was once Daniel, not seeming to mind the gore. "All the unpoisoned food has been looted. And why would a detective eat her own evidence?" I questioned, glancing at the girl before adverting my eyes to the gore. "This is one of Jasper's 'works of art'. Certainly not his best though..." I muttered. "I don't have a map, but I know where all the rooms are. I have no knowledge of the traps though. Anyways, we should start looking for Jasper in the security room. On the way up, we can take a quick look around for Suzuya."


----------



## Taka (Mar 31, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"_My_ parents...? Ah..." Sendo was at a loss for words, trying to think of how to explain. The truth would probably be best, but would she understand? He took a leap of faith as he began his explanation. "My father... he was a very violent drunk. When he wasn't drinking, he was a mess of depression over the loss of his brother. That's why he always had a bottle of anything alcoholic in his hand while he beat on my mother in anger." He tightened his fist as he continued, "My mother dealt with this every day, her cuts and bruises only getting worse over time. Until she asked me to help her... I suppose it wasn't the right solution, I should have gone about it a different way, but I ended her life to spare her the pain of going through it all again. My father was furious with me, but I left home after that, I left him alone in his drunken sorrow." as he finished his explanation, his eyes dropped to the floor in regret.

"I didn't escape without some scars of my own, of course." he added, tracing a line with his finger across the black makeup over his eyes. It became apparent that he wore the makeup there to cover scars that his father had put there. "It doesn't matter though," he said, looking over to Mahiru, "the fact is that I've killed people after that even, I've murdered innocent people to save them pain without even trying to find out if they truly wanted that. That's why... my life should not be anyone's concern. If I die here, it's only what I've deserved for a long time." Sendo had forgotten about Mahiru's other questions, his mind deep in the past.

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki was comforted greatly by Shinohara's attempts to cheer her up. She mustered a smile to show him that she felt better and followed him as he led her to the kitchen with the others. There seemed to be an argument between the rude investigator girl and Teela. Shinohara vouched for the girl though, saying that Saionji was really a great detective despite her attitude. Yuki found it hard to believe, but Shinohara was right about everything so far, so she figured he must be right about this too. She noticed that the pile of Daniel's body was still there, as well as the blood stains from where Koizumi had put Sendo when he was injured. Even the vanilla cake was still on the table with two cold cups of tea that Komaeda and Suzuya hadn't touched.

Though she felt better about being in this room again with the investigators here, it still made her feel uneasy. Yuki gripped Shinohara's hand and looked down at her shoes, trying not to think about the scary parts of being at this mansion.


----------



## ethre (Mar 31, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda smiled gently, not responding to the boy's question. For just a moment, all the signs of Komaeda being a hope-obsessed killer suffering from dementia was replaced by a kind, polite boy who merely wanted for Suzuya to be happy. He recovered the small gap in between them, gripping the albino's arm lightly and leaning into his face until he was mere milimeters from closing it with a kiss. The tall boy chuckled, licking a crumb off of the other's lips and then pulled back with a devilish grin.  "Ah, don't you think we should be checking out what that commotion is? It was bothering me for a while,"  Komaeda said in a normal yet satisfied tone, getting up from the bed. "I think some newcomers arrived - we should go welcome them." 

Saionji Hiyoko

"What is this..? Oh, thank you! Nobody's ever given me sweets before, thanks, Mr. Shinohara!"  Saionji rejoiced, happily taking the pastry and eagerly unwrapping it. Her tears before disappeared in seconds as she ate it, shooting a glare in Evan and Teela's direction and walking over to the corpses. "Ew, who would want to die in the middle of the floor!? They're rotting! That's really gross, they should've tried harder to live!"  the girl scowled, staring at them in disgust. "I could even tell the killer was being lazy too!"  she frowned, biting into the pastry.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Oh.. I'm so sorry, I didn't realize.."  Koizumi looked sorrowful for the man when she heard about his parents. She felt lucky that her parents were even still alive, but she that was soon replaced with awe of how he came this far with that weight on his shoulders. "I'm sorry for asking, but.. I really don't think you should think of yourself that way. I wouldn't know how you feel, but don't forget that you saved my life. I think that's pretty important - I was in a similar situation, but I'm not really sure if that would make you feel any better."  Just about now, Koizumi heard a familiar voice downstairs yelling. She figured she should check it out when she's done.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

To say Suzuya was surprised by the sudden tug was a understatement, he was bewildered as Komaeda pulled him back like that. 
The albino's heart started to race, race so fast that he was a little scared it would burst from the excitement.

Although as the hot feeling of Komaeda's tongue gently licked and teased his lips, Suzuya couldn't help except let out a gasp at the sensation, pulling back out of intimidation of the feelings swelling in his tummy, he felt really warm in the face and couldn't help cover his mouth with his free hand, trying to somehow ease the new tickly feeling that lingered where Komaeda's tongue had been.  

Suzuya felt so very puzzled and uncomfortable in his own skin, not sure what exactly he was even feeling, only that he really liked the feelings, and for some reason Suzuya was certain that only Komaeda could make him feel this way, gulping as he nodded to the other, still trembling ever so slightly as he slowly pulled him up, and helped himself off the bed. 

The Albino was actually quite embarrassed, and wasn't even sure how he could reply to the other, so he only nodded again to let Komaeda know he was ready, gingerly taking Komaeda's finger in his left hand as he averted his eyes nervously, not ready to bring up what just happened, nor try to figure it out yet.


*.: Shinohara :.*

Averting his eyes from his vomiting partner and the charred corpse, Shinohara ever so lightly patted Saionji on the head to let her know that she was welcome, smiling sincerely at the little blonde as he would to his own kin, along with this, he also gave Yuki's hand a squeeze to let her know it would be alright, there was no reason to let fear consume them, after all.. things were about to get better now, there was no way he would let any of his comrades, or the victims, fall to despair.

"Pardon me, I'm terribly sorry, Miss Teela... however, I can't agree with that plan." Shinohara was quick to comment, although he wouldn't raise his voice in case to scare the fragile girls beside him, Shinohara was already not liking the idea of going after the murderers before they were even sure whom was alive and whom was diseased. 

"The victims here should be our first priority, saving them comes before anything else, even confronting the murderers.. I would prefer to tread carefully here, If what you say is true, there are trained killers, and being one that has had to deal with such dangerous individuals before, I know it's better to wait for them to come to you." He soon explained, waiting for a retort of sorts, though he would sooner dismiss it.

And As Shinohara made such a statement, letting the maid know that he was not going to just let her take control like that, Shinohara narrowed his eyes to let his investigators also understand that he meant business, there was absolutely no way he was going to let rookies lead this rescue mission, much less one of the victims themselves, and to be completely frank, the S.W.A.T member was starting to doubt Teela's innocence by the hasty way she was acting, it seemed more like she was holding some sort of grudge against Jasper.​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 31, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z gave Jasper a side-glance of curiosity, wondering what his next move would be. Jasper was getting a lot of attention from these police officers and it seemed that he liked it, causing Z's brows to furrow slightly with confusion. She shrugged it off, knowing that if they were to come for Jasper, she'd make them go through her first, because the two were... a team now. A team. Noticing he was near the end of Alice's notebook, she decided now would be a good time to ask,
"What's the plan?"

*.:Kenai:.*

The profiler watched Teela in silence, his blue eyes narrowed with further suspicion than before. He jotted down another few notes in his notebook before placing it in his back pocket. He didn't trust her. He couldn't. The owners of this place are the sick monsters that held this party, so what's the real likelihood that this maid was innocent? She probably knew the plan all along, and now she could be leading them to a trap with that murderer Jasper. He sighed in relief when Shinohara spoke up, nodding slowly a thanks in his direction. He had been getting anxious.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Evan finished throwing up, his face turning a ghastly white, as he glanced over at Shinohara. "I- I'm okay. Just a bit sickened, that's all." He was not very good at dealing with gore and this kind of gore was unbelievable. It only motivated him to want to protect the victims even more; to prevent something else like this from happening again.

Jasper closed the notebook and looked over at Z. "The plan is to wait. I still need that last investigator's name before I can move on any further. Unless you want to go down there and try to get his name for me." He looked at her expectantly.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

I sighed as I stared pityingly at Evan. "If you're going to puke at the sight of some gore, I'll make sure you don't see the dining room or the cellar." I stated, gently rubbing his back. "Are you okay now?" I questioned, my eyes softening quite a bit.


----------



## ethre (Mar 31, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda led the albino to the door, opening it and letting him go before he did, following after him. "Hmm? Suzuya, are you okay or just tired? You're being a little quiet. I know it's probably because I woke you up - sorry about that, I didn't think I'd wake you up," the tall boy apologized, acting as if what just occurred a few seconds ago never happened. "I'm curious as to what our new guests are like. I think I heard them coming from the kitchen - am I wrong?" he wondered aloud, talking a lot like usual. "Oh, I'm rambling again. Sorry, sorry,"he let out a light laugh, facing forward the entire way but still letting Suzuya hold his finger as they descended down the staircase and neared the kitchen in quite a content mood at seeing his reaction.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Yeah, yeah, Mr. Shinohara is right! The killers here are probably just pedos who have nothing better to do with their lame lives!"  Saionji chimed, smiling. "Hey, are you done puking yet? We're gonna go somewhere, you'd better not make it dirty by puking there, too! This isn't even bad.. how lame can you get?" the petite girl poked Evan on the head with every word. Saionji never really minded excessive gore, since she always saw it when she was on cases. She had to admit though, she'd rather not see it but at least she didn't throw her guts up like he did. "Mr. Shinohara, we should go and find some more!" she smiled, eagerly tugging on his sleeve like a child would.

When she noticed Teela trying to comfort Evan, she laughed. "Hey, maid! Why do you try to comfort him? He's being a wimp!"


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Evan asked surprised, "Wait, there's _more_?" He had always visited crime scenes after all the gore was cleaned up so he didn't have much exposure to it. Seeing it now made him absolutely sick. "I'm better now. Thanks." He gave her a small smile, still a bit shocked at the gore.

He glanced towards Saionji and replied, "Yeah, I'm done. No need to brag about it." He was a bit irritated at the girl's childish behavior yet he had to trust Shinohara's promise that she would be of help to the case. "So where to next? Hopefully, somewhere a bit more... clean."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Call me maid one more time, and I'll use your eyeballs for bombs!" I shouted, glaring daggers at the girl. "You're probably more of a wimp than he is! Just wait til you're shot in the eye. Bam! Blind on your right side! Bam! Blind on your left! Better yet, I'll replace your eyes with grenades and laugh as your head explodes! How'd you like that, twirp!" I grinned madly as I pictured her head exploding. But my grin quickly vanished as I heard something outside the door. Slowly making my way over to it, I pulled out my blunderbuss, the click of a bullet sliding into place echoed throughout the kitchen. Opening the door a crack, my eyes widened as I saw Komaeda and Suzuya. "You're alive!" I cheered as I threw the door open, tightly hugging them.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya complied and continued to follow Komaeda as he went on down the hallways, clinging to the other's finger as the albino nervously let his eyes find anywhere to look instead of Komaeda's face, staring towards the other's shoes, pants, jacket, basically Suzuya was letting himself get absorbed into anything except the face because for some reason the Albino felt he would be even more embarrassed if he saw those eyes looking into his own.

"Ah...I'm fine, I'm fine." Suzuya mumbled softly, though it was obviously a lie, anyone could tell this was the same response a shy kid would give when they didn't want to talk about something, which parents would usually stop prying at this point and let the kid hide behind them and so on and so forth.

Although he was still acting nervous, Suzuya did pick up a little bit as Komaeda mentioned the new guests, the Albino being curious himself to see what all the commotion was about. "Ah! I wonder.. do you think they like stitch art?" Suzuya asked rather curious, it was a peculiar question.
Yet it was expected from the stitched boy, on the other hand, Suzuya jumped back a little bit as the door to the kitchen suddenly opened, and gulped when he noticed Teela going in for a hug, his nervousness not having died down yet, the Albino looked like he was about to have a heart attack of sorts and didn't even notice the others yet.


*.: Shinohara :.*

"Hah.. It's nothing to really be sorry about, you just need to learn is all." Shinohara was quick to reassure Evan that throwing up was natural at first, yet the man was also stern in letting the boy know that he would have to learn to handle such things. 
Although Shinohara could already tell judging from the determined look in the other's eyes, Evan would turn out to be just fine in the end, something about knowing Evan was learning so quickly made the man proud, and he couldn't help but grin.

"Oh! not to rush everyone, but Saionji has a point.. " Taking a second to give the girl a confirmed nod that they would be heading out now, Shinohara turned back to face the group. "I think it's about time we head out, this is a rescue mission! so let's get to rescuing!" Shionhara ordered with a laugh, ready to rally the group so they would be rearing to go, or rather, would be if it wasn't for the maid's retort towards Saionji, the blonde was one of his precious comrades, and being threatened like that wasn't acceptable by any means. 

"Now now, is there really any need to get hostile...? I don't think you want to throw yourself to be such a suspect right at the beginning of this, Miss Teela.. Threatening Saionji like that, that doesn't sound much like something a victim would say.. ah! not to be completely rude or anything, but if you even touch a hair on this girl's head." Placing a hand idly onto Saionji's head, Shinohara smiled and closed his eyes as he continued. 

"I'll have to take action, just because you don't agree with someone's personality doesn't mean you have the right to act like some psychopath, I'll suggest you try to be a little more nice from now on, right?" Shinohara explained rather sternly, there was no way he would tolerate that kind of behavior, and the maid already had two strikes, one more, and they would have the right to restrain her.

Although... there was nothing to prepare him for what he saw next, just as he was getting ready to leave, Shinohara would of called himself delusional, there standing in the doorway with another white haired male, looked to be the same stitched up Albino that Shinohara was looking for, unharmed, and just looking embarrassed or nervous as he usually did around girls In general. 

This caused the S.W.A.T Member to softly whisper "S-Suzuya...? Is that you? this isn't a joke, right?" not believing his sight, this was too easy, and as such Shinohara felt on guard, this could of been a trap, and to Shinohara's suspicions, it more than likely was.

​


----------



## ethre (Mar 31, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda quickly noticed Suzuya's nervous behavior when Teela abruptly approached them, holding out a hand in front of the boy. "Suzuya isn't interested.. would you be so kind as to move aside, please?" Komaeda said in a dark tone despite his gentle smile. He then grabbed Suzuya's hand and walked into the kitchen, not forgetting to shoot a glare at Teela over his shoulder.

He saw a taller, older man and a couple of new faces except for one he recognized. Komaeda backed off a bit, letting him approach Suzuya since he seemed to recognize him, but stayed near him just in case it was a creeper. "I see there are some new guests here," he smiled at the investigators. "I'm not sure what purpose introducing myself will serve, but I'm Nagito Komaeda - nice to meet you all. Oh, and hello, Saionji. It's nice to see you again." The tall boy bowed slightly. When he was done, he turned to the man who approached them. "Are you acquainted with Suzuya?"

Saionji Hiyoko

The petite girl was about to start crying again because of Teela's comment until Shinohara defended her. "Thank you, Mr. Shinohara! Teela's a big jerk but nobody's ever helped me like that!" Saionji smiled, about to hug the taller man until she realized that he'd directed his attention to something else - well, not something, someone. It was a weird white-haired girl who had stitches all over her. She didn't say anything but just attempted to intimidate them by staring at them intensively. Saionji also noticed that Komaeda walked into the room, huffing loudly at his arrival and turning the other way.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

Still hugging Suzuya, a grin formed as I whispered something to him. "If you get the chance, can you stitch up that little girl's mouth? I would certainly be grateful seeing how I kept your father from harm..." I murmured, quickly backing up from the albino. "You look more like a ragdoll than the last time I saw you! And Komaeda, you look like the walking dead! You have dark spots under your eyes!" I giggled, poking the taller boy's chest. The darkness under my eyes was much worse, since I only got two hours of sleep ever since the game started. "Mister Shinohara, this is him." I reassured the father with a smile.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 31, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

There was silence as Z thought over what Jasper had said. He wanted her to go down there with the snitch and the pigs and get his name? That seemed rather dangerous to her. She sighed, looking towards the screen again before nodding.
"Okay. I'll go."
She knew this would end badly for her, but she stood slowly, grabbing her bear to head out of the room.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai was bewildered that he once again had to take out his little journal to take notes on the girl. She just kept walking over broken glass, and soon she would cut herself if she continued. He watched as Shinohara approached the young albino boy, his eyes softening as the father was going to reunite himself with his son.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

"Thank you, Z. I will be sure to reward you later." Jasper went back to watching the screens as Z left to go to the kitchen. Hopefully, this would all go well. This would be the real test on whether he would be able to trust Z or not. How she handled this would prove her abilities to him.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 31, 2015)

*.:Z & Kenai:.*

Z peered into the kitchen, glancing over towards the scene that was happening with Suzuya and this older man. She frowned, glancing over towards the pig with the notebook. She waved for him to come over, her facial expression quickly changing to one of terror. Kenai looked at her, tilting his head before approaching the female quietly so the others wouldn't notice his absence.
"Are you okay, miss?"
"Yes," Z whimpered slightly, looking around before chewing on her bottom lip. "I just.. there was a dead girl upstairs and I'm so scared."
Kenai sighed, rubbing his forehead before looking towards Shinohara. This wasn't his expertise. "Okay, just calm down. I'll get the others up there immediately. I'm Kenai Jayden, miss. I'm a criminal profiler."

Z looked up towards the camera as if nodding towards Jasper, a little smirk on her lips. Kenai followed her gaze, clearing his throat as if to ask for her name. The girl turned to him, her gray gaze wide with wonder, before she shot him a devilish smirk.
"Z. I'm sure you've heard of me."
She plunged her scissors into his side, taking his body and pushing him onto the floor towards Shinohara and the others. She hadn't killed him, just injured him to add fear to the police, and giggled, turning to skip back to the study.​


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Jasper smirked when he saw Z looking back at the camera. She had done her role well. Very well, in fact. He cracked his knuckles and started to look up dirt on all four investigators for his video montage. This would be very interesting. It may even scare those four enough to the point where they leave.

Evan's eyes widened in terror as he watched the scene play out in front of him. He saw the girl run away and he shouted after her, "Hey! What do you think _you're_ doing?" How could the others not notice her? Why were they so distracted right now? They needed to hurry up and protect the other survivors or they'd have more causalities on their hands. And more gore. He felt sick at the thought. He really didn't want to deal with any more gore at the moment but it looked as if he might have to.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya shut his eyes and braced himself for the volunteered hug from Teela, yet was pleasantly surprised to open his eyes and see that Komaeda had blocked the maid from hugging either of them, staring up at Komaeda like some kind of super hero as the boy's eyes lit up with gratitude, then glancing back towards the maid, Suzuya contemplated if being called a rag doll was a compliment or not, though he was still hesitant to talk to the girl and ask, due to the fact of what happened in the music room days before.

The albino flinched when Teela poked Komaeda's chest, and the little Albino squeezed Komaeda's finger in turn, not realizing the fact he felt a little uncomfortable with it was because he was feeling a little jealous. although the moment was short lived, as soon enough the albino finally caught sight of his adoptive father and his eyes widened in shock. 

"S-Shinohara...san?" The Albino mumbled out, yet made no move to go towards the man, instead instinctively clinging to Komaeda's arm as Suzuya was not quite believing his eyes, it had been forever since he saw his adoptive father, and he had to make sure the other was real and this wasn't a trap.


*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara took one step forward, then finding resolve that it wasn't some kind of trick within the way Suzuya acted and the way his voice sounded so familiar, the man took no time wasting, his leisure pace quickening as he hurried over to his son, and without much thinking Shinohara was minutes away from pulling Suzuya into a hug, yet stopping midway and realizing his mistake, the stitched boy had probably been through quite a lot, and from Suzuya's nature alone, was probably debating if Shinohara was real or not.

Instead, Shinohara placed both of his hands onto the Albino's shoulders, grinning ear to ear as a wet liquid threatened to spill from his eyes, the man wasn't crying, but he was closer than he would of liked to be. 

"Hey... Suzuya, are you eating right? doing well?" He carefully whispered, pulling one of his hands back, Shinohara combed back a strand of Suzuya's hair behind his ear, relief washing over him as he felt an immense joy, pride, and accomplishment at knowing that his son was safe and sound, after all, that was all he could of asked for.

What he didn't expect however, was Kenai to come skidding across the floor with scissors stuck into his side. 
"Evan! do you know first aid?!" He quickly addressed the situation, calling out to Evan as he hoped the boy knew how to deal with it.

"We need to fix him up, we can let the culprit go for now, the less causalities the better, no one can die on our watch!" he hollered the order out to the group, he had seen sneak attacks like this before, so he wasn't too surprised, but it did anger him that someone had the nerve to strike like that.
​


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Evan scratched the back of his head and mumbled, "A little bit." He dashed over to Kenai's side and started to treat the wound, attempting to stop the blood flow by wrapping his jacket around it in a sort of tourniquet manner. He gently held the man's head. "You'll be okay, I promise. Just don't close your eyes or anything." He laughed awkwardly, a bit unsure in his medical abilities.


----------



## ethre (Mar 31, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda smiled at Suzuya and patted his head when the boy squeezed his finger. He remained silent at their reunion, watching silently and politely since he knew Suzuya cared for him and that this man probably felt the same. When he heard the commotion behind them though, he quickly turned around and saw one of the new people has been stabbed. "Ah, someone got stabbed? How disappointing." Komaeda walked over to the injured man in a rather uninterested way, and examined how he was hurt. "Looks like he didn't possess enough hope to live.. how sad." He hid a smirk behind his hand, adopting a look of faux concern on his face. He looked at the man nearby attempting to patch up the injured man. "You seem experienced in healing people.. might I ask why?"  he asked, not caring for the injured man.

Saionji Hiyoko

"How did that happen!? Mr. Shinohara, what's-his-face is injured!"  the girl cried, tugging on the man's arm and pointing as she rushed over, looking curiously at the man. She started talking to him as if he weren't just hurt. "Hey, hey, we just got here and you're already stabbed.. why is that? Are you weak?" Saionji asked, looking closely at the wound, not really noticing the person healing him.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Mar 31, 2015)

My eyes widened in shock as I stared at the scissors in Kenai's side. "Ah... Put pressure to slow down the bleeding..." I muttered as I rushed over to him. Tearing off the sleeve covering my unscarred arm, I folded it up on top of the jacket as I applied pressure. "It looks pretty deep... Suzuya, would you mind playing out some of your stitch art?" I asked, my eyes never leaving the wound.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

(Um... is Evan invisible? >.< )


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 31, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

That was easier than she thought, Z almost half expected that Evan creature to come after her and arrest her. Good thing these pigs were all distracted. She laughed again loudly, just enough so the police would hear the echo of her giggling, and just as a tease, she reached down to pull a blade out of her bear and scrape it loudly against the wall. She loved to play with new toys, especially dumb ones.~
Z smiled to herself, hoping Jasper was at least somewhat satisfied of what she had done for him.

*.:Kenai:.*

"No, no, I'm not weak... ha.. ha." Kenai gave the female above him a reassuring smile, his chuckle slightly awkward in his miserable attempt to cover up his weakness. He was already hurt, by that killer Teela mentioned... Z. She was clever. But he was too easy, he made it too easy for her. Looking over at Evan slowly, he nodded his thanks before also thanking Teela.
"Shinohara.. it was Z. That female that's with Jasper... she did it."​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Evan made a quick decision on his own for once. He set down Kenai, tightening the jacket around his wound, before getting up and running after the girl. She was making quite the ruckus and it seemed like she was trying to show off. He grabbed her wrist and pulled her towards himself. "Uh-uh. I'm not letting you get away. We have a few questions for you." He pulled her back towards the kitchen where the others were gathered. "Here's the girl."

Jasper was finishing up with the videos when he glanced over at the kitchen screen again. Really? Is she really being that reckless? He sighed. He'll have to scold her on that when he sees her next. It wasn't really worth it to risk a meeting if he were to go to save her, even if they were allies, it was every killer for themself.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino wasn't sure how to react, his adoptive father was right in front of him and was actually real, not just some fever dream or illusion cast by the lighting in the room, Shinohara was here, and asking him so casually how he was doing and even if he was eating well, the same old conversation they used to share every night before it was time for bed. 

"F-fine..?" The Albino managed to stutter out, still quite dumbstruck as he slowly got on his tipy toes, Suzuya then reached up to try to pat his adoptive father's face, just to make sure the man really wasn't an illusion, however the boy couldn't reach high enough.
Suzuya nearly lost his balance as soon as Shinohara called out his orders, breaking out of his little trance as he looked over to see some investigator on the floor, from the looks of it he was stabbed by a pair of scissors or perhaps a small knife, the Albino also registered that Teela had asked him to help stitch up the wound, and he was just about to absently pull out his sewing kit until observing that Evan sprung into action, so there was no need to help anymore.

"Ah.." Suzuya could only exclaim a little sound of shock, not sure how to react to how fast everything was happening around him, and before he knew it, Evan had once again took action and ran out of the room at top speed, before just as quickly the investigator had came back with Z in tow.


*.: Shinohara :.*

Shooting a glare towards Komaeda, as if to tell him that they would need to talk later, Shinohara patted Suzuya on the head, not expecting him to have to strain himself to speak anymore, and nodded at Saionji, letting her know that Evan was tending to Kenai so he would be alright.

However, soon the boy was done with treating Kenai, or at least halfway, and in a way Evan had disobeyed Shinohara's direct order to make sure Kenai was _fully_ taken care of first, although Shinohara wasn't too disappointed with the results, Evan had sprung into action and ran down the hall, and before Shinohara knew it, Evan also managed to bring back the culprit, and at the very least made sure that Kenai wasn't within death's grasp, so the man decided he would scold yet also congratulate the boy's bravery later on.

"That was fast! if you went any quicker, I would confuse you for sonic... haha." Shinohara cracked a rather lame joke, heading over to kneel down beside Kenai, he decided to ask Teela to look after him for now, giving the maid one last chance to redeem herself in the man's eyes, then going over to where Evan was, Shinohara rustled a pair of handcuffs off of his belt, even S.W.A.T carried two sets for every occasion after all.

"Looks like we've got our first rodent, great job, Evan.." He praised the investigator, knowing that the boy wasn't used to this line of work, and decided to grab Z's wrist roughly, clasping one handcuff around it and tightening the restraint until he did the same to her next, making sure there was no way she was going to get out of those, even if he might of stopped her blood flow a little. 

"Greetings miss! mind answering a few questions, or no?" He suddenly questioned, though in all honesty, Shinohara was being overwhelmed with emotions, he just saw his son in the first time In weeks, and his comrade got injured right in front of him, then they caught the culprit right on time, it was a impressive feat, and reminded the S.W.A.T member to take a migraine pill when he got home.
​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 1, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z was laughing, wildly, her facial features gleaming with amusement. She looked at Evan before shooting him a wink, her gaze turning slowly to Shinohara before she smiled.
"Okay, I'll play your game, I love games. This was getting rather boring anyway. You know, when you like someone and they won't make a move... anyway, what are your questions~?"
Z gave him a sweet smile, her eyes moving quickly to one of the security cameras to look directly at it, and if anyone was looking at the screens, it would appear she was staring into their eyes.

*.:Kenai:.*

The injured male stood up, limping to look Z in the face. He turned her attention from the camera towards him and did what came instinctively to him. He kneed her in the stomach. Kenai would watch as the female doubled over with a half-scream half-cry, before she'd look up at him with a smirk. Outside of this place, any cop would shoot and kill someone who stabbed another officer, but this girl was precious data they couldn't lose. He just wanted her to know that they meant business.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Evan wasn't sure what to ask first so he decided on the first thing that came to his mind. "Tell us more about the other killers here, more specifically, tell us about Jasper." He was hearing this name tossed around a lot so he was quite curious on the person that the name belonged to.

Jasper rolled his eyes when Z once again looked into the camera. What was she trying to do? Was she stupid? Nevertheless, his videos were complete. Now to wait for the right time to play them. He sat there, waiting and watching the scene unfold before him. Soon, they will suffer. All of them.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 1, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Jasper who?" Z laughed, finding her own little comment more funny than anybody else would. "Just kidding. Jasper is indeed a fellow killer, as you've heard. We work alongside one another. But... he wasn't hired like I was. He was manipulated. I had a choice in doing this and hurting people and killing things. He didn't. He was rescued and raised to believe that this is what he had to do, because it's what his "father" taught him. Jasper is... well, he's also a victim. In his own way. Maybe you don't believe me, but he doesn't deserve what could happen to him."
The female sighed softly, shaking her head as if to remove the softness from her face. She was a killer. A killer. That's someone who killed, not a little soft-hearted child. What would make her say something so... pathetic? She frowned, looking at Evan slowly.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Evan frowned at her joke. He didn't really find it funny how. It was rather rude of her. He listened intently to her talk before asking, "So are you saying this Jasper fellow is _innocent_? Why should we believe that? It sounds as if he's created the most trouble and he can't just get away with that." Remembering Alice's corpse only made him want to lock away Jasper as soon as possible. Justice needed to be served. For Alice and for all the victims, really.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 1, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Oh definitely not innocent, but.. he's not evil. In fact, the real culprit here is someone else. He remains hidden within the house, and has to be killed by one of the innocents for us to get out. You can't kill him, or he'll blow the place to bits with everyone in it still."
Z smiled, closing her eyes before humming in thought. She looked back at him seriously.
"Jasper has not created the most amount of trouble. I'm sure Miss Teela told you she was also a killer too, hasn't she? I mean, she told you about everyone else, so clearly she mentioned herself too, right?"​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

One word slipped out of his mouth. "Charles." The next bit confused Evan. "Wait, _she's_ a killer too? She never mentioned any of this!" He had been distrustful of the maid ever since she revealed her knowledge of weapons and this only fed his doubts even more. What if she wanted to kill them? Would she hesitate or do it? Why had Phillip talked about her as if she was really innocent? What's up with that?

Jasper yawned, unhappy with what Z was saying about him. What was she trying to do? Feeling as if this was the perfect moment to play the videos, he pressed start and the four videos on the investigators began to play in a loop. This should help things out a bit. After all, there should be a television in the kitchen, if he remembered correctly.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 1, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Oops." Z shrugged in response to his confusion, nodding.
"Guess she didn't tell you. Sorry you had to hear it from me."
She looked up at the sound of a television playing. It was the videos, his videos. She watched them, moving her wrists slightly to test the handcuffs. The skin on her wrists tore and she began to bleed, making her scowl. She knew now would be the time she had to escape, but her eyes widened in alarm when she realized she had left her bear with all her weaponry in the hallway. Her lips quivered slightly as she quickly tried to figure out another escape plan, causing her to panic mildly.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai's mouth dropped open in awe. He had appeared on the screen, his current age, sitting in his office and crying. He was angry, throwing things and cursing. It was easy to remember what had happened in that moment. That was the day the little girl died. She had been kidnapped and Kenai was left with the case to figure out who it could have possibly been. He failed. She was found dead not two days later. Suddenly, the screen showed the girl tied to a chair, getting beaten and tormented until her death. The killer played with her corpse afterwards, abusing it more and more until only bits of her face were recognizable.

Kenai tore his eyes away from the screen. Who could have done this?​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Ah... Yes, I'm a killer. Or was a killer. Charles stripped me of my rank, reducing me to cattle. Just get it over with! Send me to the Asylum or wherever you guys send people who on the brink of becoming mad!" I pouted, holding out my wrists to Shinohara. "But you should know, I was raised in a violent household, and it's not my fault I'm heartless." By now, tears had started to run down my cheeks. "But before I'm sent to hell, I wanna see Philip." I added, a small grin forming on my face.


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji stood quietly as she watched the weird girl speak before seeing herself on a camera screen in the corner. It was a distant memory that she didn't particularly care about - something in her high school years that showed her bullying someone.. what was her name? Mikan? Well, the video didn't faze her much. In fact, in the middle of the showing she ran back over to Shinohara, asking, "Hey, Mr. Shinohara, do you have any snacks? This is boring!" she frowned. She saw the man who was stabbed be affected by it. "A true investigator wouldn't be such a pansy!" the petite girl said in their direction, noticing that the white-haired girl behind him was standing there in awe. "Hey, do you have a problem or something? Stop looking so dumb just standing there!" she puffed out her cheeks, pointing at the girl.

Nagito Komaeda

The tall boy watched the scene unfold in interest, listening to the girl's answers to the questions. She seemed rather eager to talk about that other man, Jasper and rat him out. He didn't quite understand though - did injuring one of the new people by stabbing them serve any purpose? And if anything, people seemed more interested in the girl's answers than the stabbed man's well-being. Komaeda did want to get to know this "Shinohara" man better, but he would have to save that for later. 4 videos played on cameras in the kitchen, which again caught his interest. Only the stabbed man seemed troubled by it, and Saionji certainly didn't feel anything. He'd witnessed her bullying that girl before and he doubted it was something to hold over the little girl's head. He saw her tugging on the man's sleeve and beginning to talk to Suzuya, which caused him to step back a bit just in case they were about to fight. 

He wasn't particularly interested in asking the girl questions - what was there to ask? She was a boring individual who didn't hesitate to spill the information on Charles and that man he encountered the other day in the laundry room. He would have liked to say that she was decent, but from what Komaeda saw today with Suzuya, he wasn't yet prepared to forgive her for almost endangering him with arrows and traps and showing him that dead girl.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya was so spaced out at this point, everything was just too fast for him, and he was already in shock from the earlier events. the Albino took a quick glance at Teela, noticing how she just admitted to being a killer, and seemed to be having a tantrum of sorts, then his attention went to Z, she was the same girl that let him hold her teddy bear, and now she was being interrogated and probably going to be punished for her crimes, to say that he felt sorrow however, would be misunderstanding, the stitched boy was merely curious and checking out his surroundings.

Snapping out of it when he heard Saionji yell at him, Suzuya cocked his head and turned towards the girl. 
"Ah, I'm just a little confused.. isn't it confusing, Desu?" He asked the blonde rather absently, Although Saionji seemed to have a bad attitude, so the Albino wasn't so enthusiastic to talk to her.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Watching as his investigators started doing everything without him, Shinohara couldn't help but feel a little left out, and perhaps a little angry that Evan wouldn't ask him for permission to ask all of the questions first, however, Shinohara couldn't find an entry into the conversation, and had to stay quiet for the time being as he listened and observed the interrogation.

Which, Shinohara noticed went way too smoothly, so smooth in fact that it was suspicious, Z was just spewing word after word of information about Jasper, not even struggling or trying to remain quiet, it was uncharacteristic of any criminal that he interrogated before, and just left an unsettling feeling within his stomach, he knew something was wrong.

The girl was just saying this and that about him being innocent. and honestly, that didn't sit well with the man, why would he trust a murderer's advice? she was insane if she thought trained investigators were going to believe her, all the information that he was taking in only fueled his resolve that Jasper was dangerous, and let Shinohara know that he would have to be wary when he finally did encounter this Jasper individual.

Shinohara was just about to ask a question of his own, when the videos began to flicker on one after another, and as such the S.W.A.T member took a glance over at the screens, they were playing videos of each of the investigators in some shape way or form, and when his came on, the screen flashed to a show a bloodied warehouse, the floors were covered with Corpses, and there was a little albino clad in a white blood stained dress shirt, he was toying with a knife as he smiled up at Shinohara, the albino appeared to be the one that killed all of these individuals, yet only looked to be about 10 or 11, Shinohara kneeled down and placed a hand on the boy's shoulder, and asked him if he wanted to come somewhere safe. 

This was when Shinohara decided to look away from the video, it was a past event, and dwelling on the past was something the man didn't like to do. "Hm.. they'll have to try harder than that, pull yourself together!" he called to Kenai, not wanting any of his men to be taken by such trickery, these past events, things they had overcome, and they didn't need to let themselves sink into despair over the films.


​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

"Your films aren't as bad as mine..." I murmured to myself as I wiped away my tears on my sleeve. "A-aren't you going to arrest me or something because I was a killer?" I asked Shinohara, rubbing my sleeved arm at the memory of my brother and the scars on my arm.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

It was decided. Jasper really needed to go down there and punish Z for what she did. But was it really worth rushing their meeting? He sighed. She really could be a handful at times. He set down his laptop on his bed and checked around his room, grabbing a few weapons to hide in his jacket. He might as well get this meeting over with. The visitors should be a bit shaken from the videos so that will be a bonus.

Evan glanced over at one of the screens and grew a bit surprised. A video started to play that even he didn't know about. He watched the tape and intently. It seemed to be a surveillance tape of sorts and it showed Alice's parents wandering around a mansion like this. They both looked frightened as if they had seen a ghost. All of a sudden, a little masked boy popped out of nowhere and attacked the two. He wasted no time in decapitating their bodies whole while the two screamed their heads off, chilling Evan to the core. Seeing all the bloodshed made him feel even more sick. Had Alice suffered like that? Were others possibly suffering too? Before the video cut off, a voice was heard. A voice that Evan wasn't sure to forget for a very long time. It said, "Good job, Jasper. Next time, try not to be so _messy_."


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

"Oh, could you not get it into your dense head that someone was stabbed? And you call yourself a friend of Mr. Shinohara!"  Saionji huffed, getting close to the girl's face to inspect their face, failing to do so because of her height. "You should really pay more attention, you know! Maybe a killer could just walk up to you and there goes your leg!"  she teased, enjoying how vulnerable this girl seemed to be, bringing a hand to her mouth to hide her devilish smile.

 Nagito Komaeda

When Komaeda finally lost his train of thought, he realized what was happening around him. He noticed that Saionji moved over to Suzuya now and started to insult him which made the tall boy instinctively move over to the albino, standing nearby him."Hiyoko.. I know you've just arrived and all, but step away from my boyfriend and leave, please."  The boy smiled at the petite girl, hoping she would get the message.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Insults?

Yes, those were insults being thrown in his face, he was being ridiculed, and put on the spot by some little brat that thought she was probably worth more than anyone else here, from the way she talked, Suzuya figured that Saionji was sour and would have a putrid taste if she was ever made into a candy flavor.

The stitched boy examined Saionji with a dead on vacant stare on his face, listening to her say such things like that, it was rude, and Suzuya wasn't really a fan of being talked to like that, he was just about to retort when the little thing sprung up and was a few inches below from meeting his face, not quite there, but it looked like she wanted to pick a fight.

"Ahh.. you're really annoying.." Suzuya mumbled to himself, and he was just about to try to move away from the situation when the Albino glanced back at Saionji and noticed that devilish smile as she hoped for him to get injured, not only that, even the way she talked about his leg being ripped off annoyed him to a certain degree.

Not only that, she had dragged Komaeda into this as well.. the taller boy was trying to reason with the rude girl, and somehow seeing Komaeda have to interfere made the Albino angry, he was already in a bad mood, and this didn't help.

Yet even as he tried to stay out of trouble, and tried to sidestep past Saionji, yet when he couldn't find a way around her and was forced to look at that condescending face, without even realizing it Suzuya acted on impulse as he always did, and without warning or giving it a second thought, the stitched boy suddenly lunged forward, tackling the girl to the ground and thus getting rid of the obstacle In his path.

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Evan.." Shinohara started, warning the investigator to not let himself be consumed by grief, that was exactly what this_ 'Jasper'_ character wanted, and if they allowed themselves to be dragged down to such a level of sorrow by these videos, then they wouldn't be fit to be called investigators, much less a rescue team.

Although Shionhara soon addressed the situation with the maid, as Evan and Kenai seemed to be handling Z at the moment, which the S.W.A.T Member didn't really agree with Kenai moving so much, but if he felt like he could, then Shinohara would allow it. 
"I'm assuming you knew this was coming, then?" He muttered as he pulled off the only handcuffs left on his belt, coming over to Teela, Shinohara cuffed her just as tight as he did to Z, making sure there was no way she could escape, or access any weaponry she might have on hand. 

"Evan, I'll handle the more dangerous of the bunch... mind doing me a favour, and handling the maid?" Shinohara smiled sheepishly as he asked this, wanting to somehow clear up the mood.

yet it wasn't long before he also added 
"And for you miss Z.. I think it's about time you stopped talking, ah, not to sound rude! but really, you've done enough of that, we're going to take you to a temporary room until we get a guarded car to escort you and misses Teela out of here.. only the finest, for such high class ladies!" he scoffed at his horrible joke, coming over and back behind Z, the S.W.A.T member grabbed her left arm a little too roughly and shoved her to the right to make sure he had a good grip, these ladies were anything except high class, in fact, they were lower than dirt for hurting, no, murdering other human beings like it was some sort of game.

Shinohara quickly called out a order to the group. "Let's move! there's no doubt whoever is behind those cameras is on their way.. hmm, and if they're smart, then they're probably coming to rescue this little lady here, haha, we wouldn't want that, would we?" narrowing his eyes as he said this, Shinohara made the gesture for everyone to get on the move, and perhaps find a suitable place to set up a holding ceil.

Yet he was taken aback as Komaeda called his son his boyfriend, his eyes widening in shock, and then seconds later, he watched in horror as his son tackled the blonde detective to the ground, yelling out "Hey, hey! break it up!"
​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Evan shook his head, clearing his mind. He laughed. "This might make me feel a bit sick but I'm only more motivated to catch the people in charge and to save the remaining victims. Speaking of, how many people total came here? Are we sure everyone is in here with us? Are we missing any others?" Evan's eyes roamed the kitchen. A lot of people were in here right now.

He nodded. "Oh, yes, I can handle the maid." He walked over and grabbed one of her hands. "It's a shame things had to end this way. I had really thought you were innocent in the beginning."

Jasper rushed down the stairs, his temper beginning to rise with each step he took. Who did these scum think they are? Coming into his territory and taking charge like that? That was absolutely rude and his videos didn't even seem to impact them that much, aside from the one named Kenai. This was ridiculous. Was it really the end of the game already? No. No it wasn't. He wouldn't let it finish like this. He needed to get Z before she got herself killed. He was really starting to run out of options now and it made him feel disappointed in himself. He had been killing ever since he was 10 years old. How was this game any different from the rest?


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Evan shook his head, clearing his mind. He laughed. "This might make me feel a bit sick but I'm only more motivated to catch the people in charge and to save the remaining victims. Speaking of, how many people total came here? Are we sure everyone is in here with us? Are we missing any others?" Evan's eyes roamed the kitchen. A lot of people were in here right now.

He nodded. "Oh, yes, I can handle the maid." He walked over and grabbed one of her hands. "It's a shame things had to end this way. I had really thought you were innocent in the beginning."

Jasper rushed down the stairs, his temper beginning to rise with each step he took. Who did these scum think they are? Coming into his territory and taking charge like that? That was absolutely rude and his videos didn't even seem to impact them that much, aside from the one named Kenai. This was ridiculous. Was it really the end of the game already? No. No it wasn't. He wouldn't let it finish like this. He needed to get Z before she got herself killed. He was really starting to run out of options now and it made him feel disappointed in himself. He had been killing ever since he was 10 years old. How was this game any different from the rest?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 1, 2015)

I started laughing at Suzuya and Hiyoko. "Haha! Love really does make you go insane!" I grinned, obediently holding out my wrists as the cuts were snapped on. "Do you think you could loosen the left one a notch? I don't want another scar on this arm. Fourteen is such a dull number." I murmured, testing the strength of the cuffs. "Now if you guys are looking for somewhere to lock us up, the music room is most ideal. The only thing truely usable in there is the piano. But all that does is make music. The door can also be locked from both the outside and inside with the master key, which you have. And mister Shinohara, I'm deeply offended. i'm not a 'missus'. I shouldn't even be adressed as a miss either. I'm only a sand of grain in the big, vast ocean, and I'm so low in social ranking, calling me a high class lady is just the same as calling you a dirty, rotten, pig! Which of course, you aren't. And when this guarded car comes, will I be able to see Philip? I need to say goodbye to him if I'm being sent to my execution." I stated, my expression surprisingly calm as I allowed Evan to grab one of my hands.


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda's eyes widened in horror when Suzuya tackled Hiyoko, not sure what to do at first since he never would have expected him to hurt someone in front of him. He roughly grabbed the albino by his arm, pulling him up and making sure to grip it tightly so he would get up. He didn't say anything, staring at the ground as if he were ashamed to even look at the albino. He didn't walk slow or fast, refusing to say anything to the boy. It was unnecessary for Suzuya to attack the girl like that - if he had just let him stop it before the fight started, this could have been avoided and Komaeda wouldn't have to hurt the stitched boy. If Komaeda were in his place, he would have talked things through instead of jumping at Saionji and hurting her. He knew well that she couldn't fight if she wanted to, she just had a vulgar vocabulary and enjoyed teasing others. When he finally reached the bedroom, he slammed the door behind him after letting Suzuya in. Standing in front of the bed, his eyes remained locked on his shoes for a while in silence, his grip on Suzuya's hand strengthening with every second until he was practically crushing his hand. He didn't turn around, not wanting to look at him, saying in a grave tone, "You really disappointed me today, Suzuya."  

Without another word, he released his unyeilding grip on the boy's hand, climbing into the bed and making sure to stay on the farthest corner of it.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Look who's talking, you're the-"  Saionji was cut off when the boy lunged at her, the tears from before budding at her eyes again. She moved her hands up to her face to cover her eyes, clenching her hands in an effort to protect herself when suddenly the girl was yanked off of her and dragged away by Komaeda. She got up, wobbly and trying to wipe her eyes. She was glad that aggressive girl was gone, staring at the ground, her pigtails noticeably messy and her kimono wrinkled.  Her tears were still coming, even if she was gone but that was enough fear to last her a lifetime.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya was just about to start ripping at Saionji's hair for talking so rudely to him, knowing that she would be screaming and probably regret her actions if he did such a thing, yet instead of punishing the girl, The Albino flinched as he was suddenly ripped off of Saionji instead.

From the quick motion the Albino felt disorientated, his mind still rather hazy and absent from the impulsive action he had just committed, not only that yet the way he was just handled and yanked up like that had quite the dizzying effect as well.
Staring up at the one that had stopped the one sided fight, his heart sunk in fear of the other, it was Komaeda and he didn't look happy, and Suzuya didn't have to think twice before he closed his eyes tight, knowing something unpleasant would probably happen soon. 

When no smack came however, Suzuya carefully opened his eyes, remaining quiet as the other ushered him off like that, there was no way he could protest, after all, The albino knew from the way Komaeda was acting that he had disappointed his partner, and although fearful, he also felt regret starting to sink in as they rounded the corner and got to the guest room. 

"That... happened again." Suzuya managed to speak out, but it wasn't much, it was all he could offer as an explanation for his actions, he had acted on impulse again without thinking about it, just as he always did, and this time, Suzuya had crossed a thin line and he knew it, so much then when the other started squeezing his hand so tightly it began to throb, Suzuya muffled his whining as if he suddenly felt that he deserved it, then winching when the other let go of him, The Albino could only watch with a look of defeat, his mouth agape yet nothing came out, not quite sure of even what he could say as Komaeda plopped down on the bed like that.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara watched as Komaeda pulled Suzuya off of Saionji, a little thankful that the other was handling it, yet still wary of how exactly he would, however, Shinohara was certain that Komaeda was just going to take Suzuya out of the room to get some air, and they would be following after them anyway, so it wouldn't be too big of a deal, hopefully.

Yet his attention shot to Saionji as he heard her crying, his expression softening as he pulled Z roughly along, extending a free hand out to Saionji. "He doesn't mean it.. I swear, he's just a little off.." He whispered, yet Shinohara knew the words probably didn't help much.

Knowing that someone was probably on their way and that Komaeda probably had the right idea to get out of the room, Shinohara turned to everyone and exclaimed. 
"Alright, it's time to go, follow me!.. while Teela's opinion Is nice, I would prefer somewhere with lodging, call me insane but... I can't make a lady sleep without a bed." he sheepishly admitted, escorting Z out as he gestured for everyone to follow him.

Shinohara called to Yuki to make sure she would come along as well, then started out of the same door Komaeda went out of, a part of him just wanting to follow to confirm his son was alright, not to mention he had to catch up with him, and the other knowing that the guest rooms would be their best bet, someone would have to stand guard on whichever room they chose for the makeshift holding ceil, and if Kenai could get some rest the boy would regain strength, which would it would benefit him In the long run.

"It's safe to assume there are more victims inside... I'm not sure of the exact quantity of guests that were invited, but I'm assured that these aren't all of them, I recommend we also set up a sort of base camp after we acquire the holding ceil." Shinohara suggested as he lead everyone out and into the halls, making their way to the guest rooms as he helped herd his group safely, keeping an eye out for any traps.
​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

(Huh?)


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> (Huh?)


 _(Thank you </3 )_


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Evan pulled along Teela as he followed Shinohara and the group out of the kitchen. Who knew how long they had before someone would come in and find them? Evan definitely didn't want to stick around long enough to see who it would be.

Jasper threw open the kitchen door and almost screamed in frustration when he discovered it empty. How could they have known that he was coming? That Shinohara sure was a force to be reckoned with but he had now activated Jasper's wrath. No one can just waltz in here, thinking they're the ****, and take charge like that. No. It can't be. His mind was now set. Jasper would do everything in his power to keep the whole group locked in the mansion and they wouldn't be allowed to leave ever, not even if they're driven to such a level of insanity that they began to kill each other. This mansion might as well be their death beds for all Jasper was concerned about. If someone were to view his expression now, they'd call it one of a mad man. His eyes were burning with hatred and bloodlust. He needed to kill and it was like he had never killed in his life. But who should be his next victim? Maybe that little brat who kept sucking the information from Z. He seems like a good target. What was his name again? Evan? Jasper grinned at the thought. Yes, Evan will be the next to die. He deserved it after all for coming to this place. They'll all get what's coming to them. Soon.


----------



## ethre (Apr 2, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda, laying awake and gazing at the wall, trying hard to restrain himself from looking back at the albino and forgiving him. He already regretted scolding him and he could do who-knows-what now that he knew he was angry at him. He just needed to give Suzuya some time to think about what he did. Komaeda didn't want Suzuya to make any more enemies than he already did, and he could only protect him so much from them. He did worry for the stitched boy since he seemed to be a bit unstable, but he seemed to acknowledge Komaeda's existence, after all. He decided he'll apologize to him first thing in the morning, thinking on the subject a bit more before dozing off.

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji sniffed, wiping at her eyes a bit more at Mr. Shinohara's words and smiled. "Y-yeah..  of course he would! Only someone like her would hurt me like that,"  the little girl earned back her usual attitude but couldn't resist the occasional sniff. She didn't want to say anything else in case she was gonna be yelled at again, wondering what was behind each of the doors they passed. Each time they would see a door, Saionji would ask eagerly, "Can we go in there? How about over there? Maybe behind this door!"  She would tug at his sleeve excitedly at each door, itching to find something cool, So far, it was really boring here and less cool than she expected.

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi smiled gently at the man for extra reassurance, suddenly feeling the need to use the restroom. She politely said, "Excuse me for a moment,"  and hurriedly left the room in order to find a lavatory. She didn't find any on the way here.. she was worried that she couldn't find any. She heard the voices from before grow louder as they went up the stairs, hoping and praying they weren't killers as she searched for a restroom.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 2, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

That unfamiliar feeling of guilt was washing over Suzuya once more, this was the second time since he had entered this mansion, and the Albino still hadn't grown accustomed to it, the feeling was sickening and twisted in his gut, causing the most uncomfortable sensation.

"Komaeda-san.. I won't do it again, you want to hear that, right?" The albino blurted out, not knowing that he waited too long, around twenty minutes too long in fact, Komaeda was already fast asleep, and Suzuya wasn't sure if he wanted to wake the taller boy or not, as the Albino wasn't even sure if he could even face the other yet.

Sluggishly, Suzuya dragged his feet over to the bed and came close to Komaeda's side, leaning down ever so slightly, Suzuya stood there for a good while, taking a gulp to try to calm his nerves, he expected the other to yell at him, or tell him to go on his side of the bed, yet when nothing came the Albino grew confused and anxious, perhaps even a little lonely without the sound of Komaeda's voice.

Suzuya slowly reached out his hand, and was reaching for the other to touch him, to make sure the other was still warm even with sleeping alone like that, yet just as slowly the Albino reached out with his other hand, and clasped it around his own wrist, stopping himself midway from reaching the other.

He bit his lip, Komaeda would get angry if he touched him now, perhaps even shout again, or hit him, yet Suzuya felt like he might of deserved it, _that_ happened again, the thing he promised never to do again, and his body moved on his own, taking him quickly towards the door, how uncomfortable the stitched boy felt in his own skin was unnatural, and he knew that he had to make the feeling stop, and just as last time, Suzuya planned to apologize to his victim, to apologize to Saionji and make Komaeda happy again.

With this new found conviction, Suzuya gripped the door handle and twisted, sneaking out of the room without as much as a sound.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Guiding his group over to the guest rooms, Shinohara scratched his chin with his free hand as he wondered which room would be best suited to lock their criminals in, although Shinohara already knew he was best suited to stand the guard shift, he was the brute strength in this mission, after all. 

However, Shinohara was a little confused and figured that he heard Saionji wrong, she sounded as if she was referring to Suzuya as a female, but Shinohara dismissed it as a trick of hearing, and roughly dragged Z along as he examined each door she pointed to, looking over at Evan to make sure he was doing okay with his captive.
"Hey, you doing alright boy?" He questioned the other to make sure he was well, but he also had to figure out which room would be best suited for base camp, and of course which one was suited for a temporary ceil.

Since his hands were kind of full, Shinohara decided now would be a good time to assign Saionji one of her first tasks.

"Saionji, do me a favour and pick whichever room you like best, how does that sound? that way we can lock the bad guys inside, I'm sure someone as smart as you will be able to pick the room most suited." Shinohara smiled as he said this, hoping to ease the girl's worries just a bit, he knew how unstable Suzuya was, yet he never expected his son to act like that so fast.. 

Shinohara knew that he really needed to talk to Suzuya after they finished this set up, it pained the man that the stitched boy had to be escorted out before they got the chance to really talk.
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 2, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji pranced about the floor, getting eager when Shinohara offered for her to find a room for the criminals to sleep in. "On it, Mr. Shinohara!"  Saionji smiled happily, running around the rooms to see which room was which- she eventually found an empty guest room, then attempted to wave her arms wildly towards Mr. Shinohara hoping he'd notice. It looked comfortable enough, but certainly not the comfiest one since she wanted to save that for herself.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Evan nodded in response, while continuing to pull the maid with him. This wasn't so bad so far. If the rest of their mission went like this, then it would be a breeze.

Going mad from the bloodlust, Jasper had a sudden idea of playing with the pile of human flesh still left. He picked up piece by piece and started to skillfully throw it around the room, aiming for the walls. He hit them so hard and so fast that it sounded as if hail was falling onto the walls and there were even marks left. He was getting rather destructive and it was really starting to show. The pile ran out but he continued to throw whatever he could get his hands on, in an attempt to ease his anger if only just a tiny bit.

No one will get the better of Jasper. He was the best at what he did. He was _raised_ to do this. He was the expert. He needed to put the others in their place and he needed to do it soon, before he lost what remained of his sanity, before it was really gone for good.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

"Not to be needy or anything, but would it be possible to at least let me play one song on the piano? There's this song that's stuck in my head that I really need to play out. Oh please, mister Evan? This may be my last chance to ever play again..." I gently tugged on Evan's sleeve as I made doe eyes at him.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Evan looked over at the maid and replied, "I'm afraid I can't let you do that. We're not going to the music room and I would prefer it if we could stick to the group. Maybe you can ask Shinohara and he might let you later?" He understood how much she wanted to play but he didn't really have the power to allow her. It was a bit out of his hands at this point. Plus, Shinohara might get mad at him for acting on his own accord. It's best to talk it over as a group first before doing anything more. He made a bit of a mistake during the interview but he had been so caught up in the moment. Hopefully, the others understood that.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

I muttered to myself as I pulled my hand from Evan's as I flopped down on the bed, a small trickle of blood from my cuffs staining the white sheets red. "I'm quite annoyed at these cuffs. Couldn't you just loosen them a notch? I can't feel my hands anymore..." I muttered, the tight bonds had cut off the circulation to my hands, making them appear cold and slightly greyish. "I haven't made a move to escape from you, nor did I show any restraint when I was forced to wear these bloody things." I added as I held my arms strait up in the air, causing some blood to drip down my arms. I didn't even bother to hide my white scars as my remaining sleeve fell down my arm. "As you can see, I have plenty of scars, and I most certainly would not like any more, mister Evan." I stated as I closed my eyes. "Thank the lord he didn't give me a Cheshire's Grin..." I uttered under my breath as horror filled memories of my red-eyed brother froliced in my mind.

[There's a TV in the room correct? Should they see Teela's video? I can re-post the discription]


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Evan followed the maid inside the guest room that the group had ended up picking together. He watched her sit down and the blood that spilled from her wrists. "Are you okay? What happened?" He couldn't help himself from seeing her as a victim when he had seen her wounds. It was impossible not to. "Oh, I think I can loosen them just a bit." He walked over to her and grabbed the handcuffs, attempting to loosen them a bit. Once he was done and it looked loose enough yet still strong, he looked at her and asked, "Is that better?"

(Yeah, there should be one but I'd think by now that the videos are all done playing. You could make Teela frustrated and wish it was playing to show the investigators how much of a "victim" she is.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

"Thank you..." I murmured, sliding down the cuff a bit to rub my bloodied wrists, the colr quickly returning to my hands. "Mister Shinohara made them too tight..." I added as I stared at him. "You're probably wondering about my scars, right?" I questioned, tracing a finger along the longest scar. "Jasper managed to get a video... Maybe it was recorded..." I thought aloud, suddenly seeming very depressed as I turned on the TV, randomly pressing buttons til my video came on.

[gtg. will post vid details l8r]


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 2, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

From just outside the kitchen Charles muffled a chuckle, he had been surveying the mansion to make sure everything was in place, that the traps were set, and he had even come to check on the investigators, noticing that they hadn't gotten very far yet, however Charles couldn't help but admire how confident they were, and he looked forward to shattering that confidence soon.

Although hearing a ruckus coming the kitchen, Charles had came over and stood just outside of the door.

It was quite a long time the man sat and simply watched Jasper from the doorway, not saying a word as he observed the other recklessly throwing nearly everything in the room, throwing a tantrum as he couldn't get what he wanted, and Charles knew what he wanted, the boy wanted to end someone, he was not pleased that his videos didn't work a second time, and was even more ticked off that Z had been captured and ratted him out so easily, but Charles also knew that the boy needed to go through this, and he knew that now would be a splendid time to step in, and remind Jasper just who it was that took care of him, and just who it was that knew _best._

A smirk slowly developed on Charles lips, and he rapped his knuckles against the doorframe as he slowly waltz in. 
"My my... Jasper, has something gotten you angry? are you doing well, my boy?" He asked in a teasing tone that a father might, though it also held a sincere tone, one that let the other know Charles was genuinely concerned for him.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara was proud of Saionji's decision, and approved it without a second's thought. "Yeah! that'll do, however.." Shinohara trailed off, reaching up and rubbing his chin as he looked into the guest room Teela had gone into, it looked extravagant, and not really suitable for scum, anyone that could kill another human being as a job, or for fun, didn't seem to have the kind of quality to live in that room, even if it wasn't for long. Shinohara didn't like the idea of giving the girls something so nice.

Ushering Z along and into the room, Shinohara pushed her in so she would stumble, then began speaking to Evan normally, almost as if he didn't just handle the murderer so roughly. "These are criminals, women or not, I have the feeling we should strip the blankets, pillows, and television privileges.. ah! nothing personal, ladies." He smiled towards said ladies as he said this.

Although underneath his fatherly persona and friendly atmosphere, Shinohara really did despise criminals that didn't justify their actions more than anything else, he couldn't stand to know he was even in the presence of people like that, and how calm these two were acting about everything just made him sick to his stomach. they weren't innocent, there was nothing that even seemed human about these fools, and he would treat them as such.

Thinking about it, perhaps Shinohara could be really inhumane towards certain criminals, he was known to treat them like something out of a horror film, though he wouldn't protest he could be hard on them as he associated them with a certain creature out of one of his favorite horror films.

_The binge eater_, it was an old classic but it had a rather grotesque cast of creatures known as Ghouls, they had no remorse and would selfishly murder just to indulgence themselves for the thrill of it, perhaps eating some of the corpses along the way, still, their existence was the same as these two girls, they had no remorse, and they killed for the thrill of it, Shinohara frowned as he thought about it.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Jasper paused briefly upon hearing that familiar voice. It was Charles. He had come to join him. He took a deep breath, regaining his composure and replied a bit harshly, "I'm doing quite splendid. And no, I am certainly not mad. I am just making a mess of things for no ****ing reason. What do you think?!" He really had no patience for another one of Charles's talks but it didn't seem like the old man would let him off so easily. After all, he knew him better than he knew himself.

"Oh, no problem." Evan scratched the back of his head. "Yeah, it's okay if you don't want to talk about them though. I understand." He watched her play with the TV for a bit before stopping. On the screen. all he could see was static. "Are you sure it's not broken? I don't see anything at all on it."

Shinohara joined them in the room and Evan replied, "Oh? Are you sure, sir? What could they possibly do with things of that sort? I don't really see why we should remove them. Could you please explain?" He was confused. They were murderers but why did they act so innocent and calm? This was surely an interesting paradox.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

"I can make a bomb out of many things, including those sheets, so I understand if you want to take them away. Strip the entire room if you want, but I would be quite happy to remain clothed." I muttered as I continued to mess with the TV. "Ah. I got it!"I jumped back as the sound of knives being sharpened echoed through the speakers of the television. I backed up as I saw what a younger me sharpening the blade of a pocket knife. Younger Teela's arms were rid off all the scars I had now, but I knew that was about to change once again. Moving back over to the bed, I perched myself on the edge, depression and dread showed clearly on my face. Little Teela had silent tears running down her cheeks, which were strangely dark with small, circular bruises. About the size of the small pellets shot from those toy guns. As little me slid the knife down her arm, I traced one of the scars that she was making on my own arm. Shouting could be heard from the video. "Hey Teacup! Where didja go?! It's no fun when my target is hiding from me!" Shouted a male voice, a blonde boy with blood red eyes, unlike her crystal blue. The tall figure could be seen through the old window in the shed Teela hid in. The boy appeared to be 14 or so, while Teela looked 7. Teela started to rip up her arm with the blade, the beginning of 12 new scars. By now, her clothes were soaked in her blood as the door to the shed was slammed open, the blonde boy stepping in. "B-brother... I-I d-don't want to p-play anymore..." Teela squeaked, dropping her knife as she dodged his pellets. "Too bad, Teacup! Mom and dad left me in charge, so I get to choose what we do!" He laughed, continuing to shot at the defenseless girl. Bending down, he picked up the pocket knife laced with her blood. Approaching her, the pellet gun dropped from his hands, landing by the girl's foot. With his hand shooting forwards, he grabbed Teela's arm, the knife raised towards the top of her arm, the very spot the long scar touched the 12 others. "L-lucas... L-lemme go!" She whimpered, loud sobs coming from her mouth as the knife slid down her arm. Bending down, she took the gun, pointing it at his face. Though Teela's eyes were shut tightly, when she shot the gun, a black pellet destroyed her brother's red eye. I winced as the video ended, the gunshot and my brother's screams echoing, something I had missed when I first watched the video. I curled up into a ball on the bed as tears flowed from my eyes.


----------



## ethre (Apr 2, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji smiled proudly, putting her hands on her hips. "Of course! I'm always right!"  she grinned, which grew into a smirk when the girls were denied TV and their pillows. She soon became occupied with her own needs again and looked around, a thoughtful look on her face. The little girl darted around, finding a row of guest rooms, looking inside of them one by one. "Hey, hey, Mr. Shinohara! I want to be in this room, you could be next to me!"  she chirped eagerly, pointing into a bedroom. 

When she turned around, she noticed a rather sad-looking person walk out from a bedroom in the distance, not thinking much of it, thinking they were just hungry. "We could play together and eat candy, too!"  she beamed, genuinely excited.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 2, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

The old man had expected a response like that, Jasper wasn't in one of the most pleasant of moods after all.

However, with Jasper feeling this way and being so conflicted on his own goals and blinded by anger, it would be easy to manipulate the boy as he always did, it would be easy to plant thoughts into his head, and better yet it would be easier to convince him of Charles ideals at times like this, Charles always did know just how to help Jasper achieve the best results from his rage.

"Now then, is it really alright for you to raise your voice like that? let's not make a ruckus, I'm merely here to help you, Jasper.." Charles started with a rather calming tone now, his eyes softening as he came over to the other male, placing a comforting hand onto his shoulder.

"I understand how annoying they are, they ruined everything, didn't they?" He mused, examining how upset the other was, Charles decided that it would be quite easy to lure the other into a false sense of security, although he really did worry about the boy, it was times like this that he knew Jasper needed a little push.

"I want to offer you comfort... I hate seeing you tear yourself up like this, it's not like you, Jasper.. It just kills me that cattle can be so cold hearted to a boy like you." Charles cooed to the other, frowning as if he was mourning over Jasper's loss this time around.

Soon, Charles posed a offer to his most faithful servant. "Would you like to make them despair, my boy?.. I know two souls that could ease your suffering, I need to get some bonding time with you after all, so how about we kill two birds with one stone, as they say? we can take that Albino and Photographer to the chamber, I was actually thinking of breaking down their spirits.. to you know, relieve some stress." Charles shrugged as he said this, staring at the other for a few seconds to let him process the old man's words.

Yet, it wasn't before long that Charles grinned widely, and added.
"We can do anything to you except kill them, I have plans for both... although, we can bring them to the brink of death, doesn't that sound fun, Jasper? just like old times, hmm?" 

*.: Shinohara :.*

Snapping out of his thoughts about his favorite horror movie, the man turned to Evan to explain why they would be ridden of such luxuries. 
"You can keep the sheets.. but I don't want them to feel comfortable, these people have ended lives without any remorse, Evan.. they are more than likely also responsible for what happened to your cousin." Trailing off as he said this, Shinohara cast a sorrowful gaze towards Evan, trying to offer some kind of condolence. 

"Would you feel comfortable with them sleeping on soft pillows? watching television? enjoying their time..? I wouldn't, I would rather them sleep and nothing else, they of course will have the beds, but I think that's all they deserve." Shinohara informed the other of his thoughts, wanting to make sure the chosen guest room was as much like a prison ceil as he could make it for the time being.

"Oh! good idea, Saionji! that would work perfectly, suppose we do need a place to rest... I also don't think Kenai should be moving around too often, so we should make sure he gets plenty of sleep before we continue onwards, any objections?" Turning to the group to confirm, Shinohara observed everyone to make sure they would all stay in line, although giving an odd look towards Teela, he wasn't sure why she was freaking out so much over a television that only showed static and nothing else.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

"Sorry, sir." Jasper looked down at the ground, starting to feel a bit ashamed. Charles had not come to praise him as he usually had done which worried him a bit. "Yes, they ruined all of my plans. I carefully put everything together. The videos. Getting the information for that investigator's name. I even sent Z out to do it for me. Then another round of videos. They just came and waltzed in here, ruining my masterpieces, insulting my name, without a care. I want to end them. They can't live another day outside this mansion. They have to be trapped here forever. Let me hurt them. Let me." Jasper listenened intently to the man's offer and grinned widely. "Yes! Yes! Yes! We must get the show on the road. We must make them despair."

Evan watched the maid curiously. How could static make her feel that way? Had she gone delusional? Was she mad? What was going on? He asked Shinohara, "What is going on with her? I don't understand."

He listened intently to Shinohara's explanation and it all made sense. "Yes, sir. I'll clean everything up right away." At once he began to pull up all the pillows and sheets to throw them in the closet. He couldn't let such vile killers sleep in such comfort. They needed to realize their crimes and only the cold would let them do that. The mention of his cousin only motivated him to work even faster than he currently was, stuffing away everything he had been told to in the closet in the corner of the room.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

"H-he's gonna kill me... Lucifer is gonna kill me..." I sobbed as I stared at the static television. "B-brother is going to slaughter me... An eye f-for a life..." I whimpered, covering my ears, almost as if I could hear my brother's threats. "Make it stop... Make it stop..." I murmured, my eyes wide. My sobs turned into insane giggles as I raised my cuffed hands behind my head so the chain started to suffocate me.


----------



## ethre (Apr 2, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

At hearing Mr. Shinohara's confirmation, Saionji ran into the bedroom she picked and flopped onto the bed, rolling around childishly. So far all this mansion had was bugs and boring stuff. There were also crazy people but at least she met Mr. Shinohara who seemed nice, unlike everyone else here. That Teela girl earlier looked crazy - she likes bombs and everything and that other investigator was weak enough to get stabbed. She, however, was being an angel if she did say so herself and she was going to keep it that way. Hiyoko was going to make Mr. Shinohara proud so she could play with him when they got out, she was sure of it. With these thoughts in her mind, after tossing and turning a bunch she fell asleep, curled up on her side.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 2, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"My word, don't apologize.. you have no need to, you've been through a lot, I simply want to offer you.. " Pausing for a brief moment to think of the correct term, Charles grinned ear to ear as he spoke "Enjoyment and refreshment." The man made a gesture with his hand as he offered such a thing as torture with such a light tone.

He was pleased with Jasper once again, the boy always did listen, and from the looks of it the servant was already eager to get this show on the road, so who Charles to deny him his fun? 

"Very well! good answer, my boy!" he praised the other, retreating his hand from Jasper's shoulder as he exclaimed. "Let's search then, shall we? I'll find the red head.. and you are free to capture the albino, the only rule I give is that you must keep them both alive once we begin our little session. now, we wouldn't want them to just get off easy with death, we want them to despair! isn't that right, my boy?" Looking over at Charles, Jasper already knew his answer from the expression on his face.

Heading over to the kitchen door, Charles motioned for Jasper to follow him as he waltz out of the room, before departing and giving Jasper once last look to let him know their little mission had began, because letting the investigators have all the fun? well, they couldn't have that.

This plan would work wonderful in fact, Jasper and Charles would be able to bond. Sendo and Komaeda would despair for their betrayal. The cattle would be put into their place, and most of all, the new found heroes in this mansion would suffer, they would suffer knowing that they couldn't save even two of the cattle, and they have to live with knowing that the two were captured right under their nose, how splendid this idea was, if the man was younger, it would of brought a skip to his step.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Just so Evan wasn't alone in stripping the room, Shinohara decided to join him, since the man was well tall enough he had little trouble hoisting the television set up and brought it over to the very same closet, throwing it in with the blankets and pillows so it wouldn't break, though he honestly didn't care either way, everything in this mansion belonged to the mad man that brought people here to die for his own sick amusement.

"Hey... I was meaning to ask you this earlier, but are you alright?.. I mean after seeing your cousin in that state." Shinohara tried to ask Evan, though admittingly the man felt wrong asking anything about the other's personal affairs, yet he felt like someone sooner or later had to ask about the boy's state. "It might be hard now but.. one day, you might be able to convert that anger into something useful." He spoke reassuringly, offering a small and rather sorrowful smile.

Although the calm was shaken just as fast as it came once Shinohara heard Teela in the background, then glancing over at her, his expression turned grim as he witnessed the girl going insane, even if she had been through a lot, Shinohara didn't feel obliged to feel pity for someone that killed so many as she more than likely did.

However, soon he noticed what the girl was trying to achieve, and called over to the investigator by his side. 
"Quickly, she's about to suffocate!" knowing that Evan was probably faster than he was, he was more for strength than agility.

​


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Jasper eagerly nodded, "That does sound quite lovely. Yes, we can't let them off easily. We need to maximize their despair and suffering. It will be very very tasty." He left the kitchen as well and began to travel down the hallways. It didn't take him long to find the albino who was just wandering around the hallways aimlessly. Jasper pulled a surprise attack on the boy and grabbed him from behind, dragging him off to the cellar where Charles was sure to be waiting for him.

Evan finished tidying up the room quickly with Shinohara's help. He answered politely, "Oh, no. I'm fine. I just really want to get this mission on the road so no one else gets hurt. It'd be a shame if all our work were to be wasted like that." He grew surprised at the sight of the maid trying to choke himself and dashed over there to stop there. "Miss! Miss!" He shook her shoulders, trying to pull her hands from around her neck. "I can't let you choke yourself like that. That wouldn't be fair now, would it?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 2, 2015)

"Let me die! I'm only a worthless pile of scum! A burden! I can't stand it anymore! There's just too much pain in life! I don't care if I get sent to hell to live under the punishment of Satan! The only things that kept me from completely loosing it was from playing the piano and Philip, both of which I'll probably never see or hear from again!" My giggles receded back into quiet sobs as I finished speaking, letting him remove my hands. "Just kill me... There's nothing for me to live for... Every second in this hellhole is a minute closer to becoming insane..."


----------



## ethre (Apr 2, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

If anything, Koizumi felt ashamed of herself for not remembering where the restroom was. This mansion still was quite new to her after all, but it's not like it's her first time using it but she always got lost looking for it. Her sense of direction wasn't too great either, so it didn't help when she didn't have someone around like Sendo. Soon she just stopped feeling the need to use it anymore and was wandering the halls trying to find where she came back from, until Charles appeared in her peripheral line of vision. The photographer immediately froze, tensing up in fear hoping that he wouldn't notice her. What was he doing? He hardly went out and about without calling everyone to a meeting or having an ulterior motive. He looked like he was looking for someone, so she just stood there, standing behind a door hoping he wouldn't notice.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 2, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles wasn't really in a hurry, the old man was just leisurely waltzing up the staircase and then down the rather vacant halls, from watching the security cameras feed earlier in the evening, He already knew exactly where Sendo and Koizumi were staying, if they thought their room was hidden, they would be idiots.

The old man saw everything in the mansion, the only room that he didn't put a surveillance camera would of been the bathrooms in the mansion, and the bathing room in general, Charles figured he still had some couth to not go that low yet. some kind of self pride if you will.

Nevertheless, Charles kept walking until he spotted the very exact redhead that he was looking for, suppressing a grin that wanted to crawl it's way onto his features, and instead, the old man let himself walk right past the girl, giving her the brief relief that perhaps he didn't see her, allowing her a few minutes of false security, and then made his way down the corridor before he stopped completely. and ever so slowly the man turned and began creeping back towards the door. 

"Did you really think that would fool me, my dear?" He cooed towards the hidden girl, and before she could even make an attempt to run, he swung the door shut and grabbed the girl, locking his arm around her neck, and started to drag her down the halls as he covered her mouth with his free hand.

"I have so many plans for you, and my my, I have this splendid assumption that you'll look just dashing in red.." The man cruelly joked, dragging poor Koizumi down the stairs and towards the cellar. 

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino had gotten taken from behind, emitting a surprised gasp as he was suddenly being taken away without any sort of warning, his body acting on it's own, Suzuya squirmed and tried to bite the arm that was clasped around him, grunting uncomfortably much like an animal might as he twisted and turned in the other's grasp. 

"Let go of me, what are you, a pervert?!" The albino hissed as he continued to struggle like a rabid dog would, growling and trying to snap at the other.

*.: Shinohara :.*

The man sighed in relief as he watched Evan handle the situation so professionally, the man placed a hand to his head to try to cool down the mild headache he felt coming on, it was evident that this place was taking a toll on him, and Shinohara had just arrived, so that probably wasn't a good sign. 

"Evan.. if you wouldn't mind, I think we could all use some shut eye. I'll guard the door so everyone can rest without worries that someone might come and kill them, I personally think if everyone takes a quick rest, we can all reevaluate, after what we witnessed today... It's safe to say that we should tread carefully." Shinohara yawned as he said this, and started off to go stand watch outside of the door, he wouldn't want anyone breaking into the room Saionji was staying in, much less the Criminals breaking out, so he figured standing watch on everyone's rooms would be his best bet. 

​


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Jasper scolded, "Quiet you." The pain didn't really faze him that much. As long as it kept the little boy busy, he was fine with it. He continued to drag him off to the cellar, not even bothering to stop.

Evan set the girls hands down. "I won't let you kill yourself. Now, try to get some rest, we'll deal with this in the morning." He glanced over at Shinohara. "No, it's fine. I can stand guard. After all, I owe as much for conducting the interrogation process without you. I was a bit caught up in the moment and for that, I apologize."


----------



## ethre (Apr 3, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi let out a choked cry when Charles came and the fear was practically forced into her. Her arms started to tremble and her legs attempted to resist, trying hard to pry off the older man's arm, failing miserably in the process and not even trying to stop him. "This is despicable! Is this how you handle a woman?!"  the girl cried, trying hard to get his arm off her neck so she could breathe easier. "You ought to learn some manners - and you call yourself a gentleman!"  she coughed out, eventually realizing that her struggle was no use, even if this was an old man.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Paying no mind to the girl's threats and accusations, Charles merely strolled leisurely down the staircase as he made his way towards the cellar, observing his decorations in the mansion as he wondered if he should replace anything soon or not, then again, redecorating now would more than likely be just a waste of investment, the game was nearly at it's climax, and when it was, Charles would move away and start a brand new game all over again, so there was no need to waste any money on new items and d?cor.

"Oh that... well then, I don't exactly consider you a woman of any kind, you're a beast if anything, disgusting cattle? Ah yes, that fits you well! wouldn't you say?" Charles mocked Koizumi, deciding to humour her and actually antagonize her a little bit, it wouldn't matter soon anyway, pretty soon the girl wouldn't be able to speak or even scream whence the torture would commence, he had such lovely ideas for the girl to endure, Charles felt excitement like he hadn't felt in weeks, their session would be quite amazing, and not only that, he would be able to finally spend much needed time with Jasper.

With this new found opportunity, they could catch up and speak of only the finest things and good delicacies, oh and perhaps even discuss work.

Coming around to the cellar, Charles started down the next set of steps making his way down, upon coming to the door, he dug out a rustic key from his pockets, and unlocked the door easily, swinging it open and waltzing right on inside the newly revamped torture chamber, inside this chamber was only the best equipment. 

This room was adorned with a lush red carpet so even if it stained, one would not be able to tell, then sat in the corner was a brand new iron maiden just begging to be used, along with the trusted old guillotine, and even some torturous tools hung upon the walls, yet if that wasn't enough, even weapons of nearly every kind in crates lined the walls, oh and let's not forget the iron bull that sat in the middle of the room, then not to mention the various other torture equipment that didn't catch Charles eye.

Charles smirked so wide one would of mistaken him for Lucifer himself. 
"Oh my, I really am excited... are you, my love?" He questioned the girl, his voiced laced with both excitement and malice for the events that would soon play out.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Growing irritated as the other wouldn't let go and just kept dragging him, Suzuya continued to squirm and protest, eventually shrieking out "Go die! where are you taking me?!" towards the man, wanting nothing less than an explanation.

Suzuya had thought Jasper to be just another person, not good, nor evil, the Albino actually didn't mind the man when he met him, but now his opinion was quickly changing. this guy was rude, pushy, and had some foul attitude.

The Albino attempted to dig his nails into Jasper's arm since the biting wasn't doing any good, continuing to growl as he was too weak to break out of the man's grasp, Suzuya would of been able to defend himself if he could just reach his knives, yet the boy lacked in upper body strength, he was slender, and in no way suited for unarmed combat. however, what he lacked in strength the boy made up for with agility and his animal like instincts, sadly they weren't working much for him in this position though.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shionhara shot a quick smile back as Evan as he walked out, his lips whispering a thank you as you checked out and closed the door, going to one of the vacant guest rooms, the man laid down after the long day and slowly drifted to a deep sleep, as much as he would of loved to be a light sleeper, Shinohara wasn't.

​


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Jasper grinned and teasingly answered, "I'm taking you to your punishment." Since he knew the art of manipulation, he put his skills to the test once again. "You seemed like you felt awfully guilty for what you did to that girl so I thought that taking you to the punishment chamber might help you feel better. Wouldn't you agree, Suzuya?"

Evan smiled back to Shinohara as he left the room. He sat down on a chair and watched the maid to make sure she wouldn't try killing herself again. He didn't really mind keeping guard. He had the energy to do so and it was the least he could do to help out the group.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"Why do you care so much for Alice, Evan?" I asked him as I stared back at him with blue eyes. "Why are you guys even here? Why didn't you let Yuki go when yoy first came here? There was no doubt she was innocent..." I murmured.


----------



## Taka (Apr 3, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Everything that was going on made Yuki's brain hurt as she followed Mr. Shinohara, not quite paying attention to all that was happening. She didn't really want to leave the man's side, but it seemed that everyone was going to sleep already and Shinohara had left to sleep in another room. She noted that Teela was looking pretty bad, but she didn't know just what to say to her after the maid had tried to choke herself.

Yuki wasn't tired in the slightest though, so she just listened to Teela talking to Evan. She heard the maid's comment about the investigators' decision to keep the guests with them, but she personally thought that it made sense. After all, how could they ensure a safe journey home for the victims if they themselves still had business in the mansion? Besides, Yuki would have pleaded that they let her help, anyway. Not that she was really the best at lending a hand in situations like this one, but it was in her nature to try despite whether she could actually be of assistance.

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo was glad that Koizumi cared enough to make an attempt to cheer him up, but he had a hard time keeping his mind from remembering the past. "Yes, yes." he said vacantly when Mahiru excused herself, too deep in thought to realize that she was leaving. When the television flicked on to show the videos of the investigators, Sendo flew up as he snapped back to reality. "Koizumi!" he called, seeing she was gone--not to mention alone in the mansion. He didn't have to check the bathroom first, he knew Charles already made his move by now, after all, Charles and Jasper had been waiting for this moment in anticipation.

Practically flying down the hall in fury, he headed for the cellar, for Sendo knew that was exactly where they would bring Koizumi to be tortured. It didn't take a genius to know that Charles would want to punish him by doing something to the girl that unintentionally brought him to betray the man. Charles thought he was so slick, but he didn't know just the _severity_ of the _mistake_ he was making.

Sendo was not one to take crap from anyone, let alone someone like Charles. And for something like this? He was going to _pay_.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 3, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino listened carefully to the words that he was told, letting them roll around in his head as he tried to understand the sentence in general, and the more he processed those words, the less the Albino struggled, until finally, Suzuya went rather limb and his expression vacant as he started to accept the offer, recalling days long before Shinohara, days of which the Albino was tortured regularly each and every night, just to make sure he was loyal to a certain murderer that took out his parents.

He would be punished a lot less severely when he was a good boy, and the torture lasted much longer when he wasn't, in fact, sometimes Suzuya thought he deserved the punishment, and once Jasper mentioned that it would make him feel better, Suzuya slowly nodded, this was one of those times that Suzuya felt he deserved the torture.

"Ah.." Suzuya slowly let out, continuing with "I agree.. I haven't been a good boy.." The albino let out, sounding rather defeated and perhaps lost in thought.

Then, it wasn't long before the Albino took a glance up at Jasper, the Albino's eyes shown fear yet acceptence as he asked a question that could probably break him if answered correctly. 
"Will.. this make Komaeda happy?"
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 3, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"You.. you're really a.. terrible person.."  Koizumi panted, finally managing to release herself from Charles' grip. "What're you doing to me? Why're you torturing me?"  she asked, wearing a pained look on her face. Though she felt a slight relief inside of her - at least they might not torture Sendo as well - he already bore painful enough scars, emotional and physical. But she had hardly a clue of what Charles was planning so she didn't even get to have the luxury of knowing he wouldn't try anything. She tried hard not to make eye contact with the man, staring off towards the walls to get her mind off things, but seeing the guillotine and the rather threatening decor didn't comfort her. She tried to savor the moments she had before she was hurt- and quietly reminiscenced happier memories - of her parents and her friends and took deep breaths to calm herself down.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Evan took a deep breath before answering the maid, "I care so much because I don't want anyone else to suffer. I don't want anyone else to get hurt or to die. I want to be the one to save them. I want to help. You're just a killer; you wouldn't understand."

Jasper gives Suzuya a reassuring smile. "Yes, of course, it will make him happy. He's too upset to actually tell you himself and he'd hate to be the one to do the punishing but he has told me to do this." He clears his throat. "Now then, shall we be on our way? We don't want to be late."


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"To cause Despair, I think my reasoning is quite simple.." Charles replied rather coldly, soon a rather eerie smirk gracing his features as he calmly stepped forward towards the girl, trying to intimidate her, or perhaps the man was going to snatch her up once more, although Charles felt he was too kind and patient, the old man had already made the decision he would wait for Jasper to arrive before he began.

 "This world is cruel.. so can you blame that I turned out the way I have? I see no problem with being a terrible person, as long as I'm a terrible person that achieves what he wants most in life." Charles explained to the girl, slowly taking a scalpel off the table, the old man brought it close as he examined the thing, pressing the tip of his finger against the sharp point. 

"Now tell me, Is there anything you regret, Koizumi? This might be the last chance you get to think about it... so tell me, is there anything that causes you to despair?" Charles was hinting at something, after all, the old man didn't say anything unless he had planned out the result, he was frightening in the ways he worked, yet that was exactly how he liked it.

*.: Suzuya :.*

There it was, the answer had cleared any doubt in Suzuya's mind as he once more nodded slowly, his eyes trailing to the floor as he felt like his heart had been pierced by a sharp needle. "Ah.. This will make Komaeda happy.." Suzuya repeated to himself, trying to reassure that this was the right decision. 

"Then.. I'll make him proud, I'll be a good boy." The Albino said softly, Suzuya knew what had to happen to ease the feeling of guilt within his chest, and he also knew that he deserved the torture that would come, if he could just withstand it, then Komaeda would be proud of him, he would forgive the stitched boy and praise him for enduring it, just as _that_ person did many years ago. 

Slowly looking up to meet Jasper's gaze again, Suzuya gave yet another reluctant nod, ready to follow the other without any resistance whatsoever, the Albino had made up his mind, he was going to repent in his actions, Suzuya would endure whatever punishment awaited him, simply for Komaeda.
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 3, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Even if there was something I regret, I wouldn't tell you. Besides, you're going to torture me anyway and you're just going to hang that story over my head."  Koizumi frowned, straying away from the old man and away from the "decorations."  She wondered why this old man was so obsessed with spreading despair to others. She wondered what he was waiting for - why he was delaying the pain but at the same time wanted this period of just standing and not feeling any last forever. There in fact was a memory that caused her to despair which was just shown on the videos the other day, but she wasn't even too sure if it was Charles who was behind it and he just wanted to know if she'd lie. She backed away a couple more feet when she noticed him grabbing a scalpel off the table and piercing his finger with it, which she was surprised to see him not even flinching. 

"Wh-what're you doing with that thing?" she asked, gesturing towards the small yet painful-looking knife.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"I do understand. I wanted to save Philip, even when I was a killer. But Charles replaced that title with 'cattle'. I didn't even know about his games until just a few days ago. Even then, I had to play along. I hate the idea of murder, but I ended up killing someone..." By now, my tears had run dry as I walked over to him, placing a hand on his shoulder. "I'm not evil. I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I care for other people. Even deceased."


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Jasper patted Suzuya's head. "Good boy. Now then, let's go." He pulled the boy along to the cellar. This time, his grip was not as tightly as it was before.

Evan sighed. "You're a killer though. Why did you kill if you feel so strongly? I- I don't understand." He wanted to listen to Shinohara but his heart was telling him to trust this girl, no matter how crazy she seemed. Why was he so conflicted all of a sudden? Why couldn't he make up his mind?


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Idly toying with the scalpel in his hand, Charles didn't flinch nor mind whence the red liquid started to trickle from his finger, knowing fully well that the red liquid would be coating the floors soon enough, the torture the old man had planned would be delicious, and as such would cause quite the mess.

"That's fine if you don't want to tell me, But I fear I already know what it is that you regret... you murdered someone before, and you dwell on it even now." Charles commented as he advanced towards the girl, humouring her as he took a step forward for each she took back.

Charles debated if he should scare the girl any further, he didn't want her to faint before the activates even started, yet the terror shown on her face was absolutely irresistible and tempted him to lower the scalpel from his finger, extending a hand out towards the girl as if to grab her, yet he stopped short, hearing footsteps made the old man look up towards the steps leading down into the cellar, and at seeing Jasper with the last cattle needed for their most fun activity, Charles couldn't help smirking in satisfaction. 

Although the man soon quirked an eyebrow at the sight, Suzuya was simply following Jasper without any hesitation, the boy looked depressed and seemed willing to follow the other, and Charles found it quite peculiar how the Albino was acting like that and not protesting at all, Charles shot Jasper a suspicious look as if to ask him about it, and then exclaimed. 
"You've arrived quite early! splendid, I'd expect no less from my most skilled servant. 

"Though please, lock the chamber door behind you... I have an eerie feeling someone might try to rescue these two, or at least one of them." Charles mused, waiting for the other to follow the order and come down to greet him.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya carefully followed after Jasper, making no attempt to escape or run as he kept his eyes focused on the ground, watching his slippers as they patted against the cold steps down to the cellar, and once he heard Charles speak, Suzuya took a slow glance into the room, noticing Koizumi was also there however, caught Suzuya by surprise, and he wondered what exactly the girl had done that made him require punishment.

The Albino stayed quiet as he observed the room, noticing the unsettling equipment along with the tools hanging upon the walls, Suzuya gulped slightly, his eyes showing just a tad bit of hesitation, although he knew that he wouldn't allow himself to run, the stitched boy firmly believed that he deserved this, and he wanted to make sure that Komaeda was proud of him afterwards, if he could just endure this, then Komaeda would accept him once more and even praise him.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Jasper laughed. "Don't worry, Charles. _He_ wanted to come. I just reminded him why." Jasper locked the door behind him as he walked down the stairs to join the others. Once he reached the bottom of the stairs, he took a moment to appreciate all the weaponry around him. It was truly an amazing sight and he was excited to began. "Oh, my... this is such the collection you have."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"I didn't want to kill someone. It all just happened so fast. The girl, Mary Onette, she attacked me. I was trying to act as a killer in hopes for the others to leave her to me. But then she just came at me and she was going to kill me. I only wanted to make her pass out, but I ended up killing her instead..." I murmur, removing my hand from his shoulder as a saddened look shone on my face.


----------



## ethre (Apr 3, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi's face grew written in guilt at figuring out that Charles knew what it was she "despaired" over. She backed away slightly from Charles' scalpel when he began to point it towards her, bringing up her hands to form a temporary wall in between her and the old man. "I.. I didn't.. I'm not a killer.."  she began to mutter to herself, bringing a hand up to her face until she realized that some people have arrived. She noticed Suzuya and that other guy - Jasper - were here. 

Without realizing it, she had walked over to the albino, maybe to distract herself from the influence of Charles for even just a moment and out of concern for how blank his face looked.. also, because of the absence of Komaeda behind him. Something must've happened between them, and he seemed oddly accepting of his torture. She brought her hands toward the albino's arm and held it lightly, not in a romantic way but more like how a mother would hold a child'd arm when they were scared. The girl then slowly and delicately asked the white-haired boy, "Are you okay?"  For some reason, when she said that, it was as if all the events that had happened in the past between them never happened and she genuinely cared for what Suzuya felt.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"He came willingly? that's different.." Charles commented idly on the situation, not wanting to pry too much in case there was something Jasper couldn't say in front of the Albino.

As the red head hurried out of the corner she was in, Charles paid it no mind and allowed Koizumi to scatter over to Suzuya, they were both locked in and there was no way they would be escaping anyway, not to mention the old man wanted to catch up with Jasper before the torture truly began, and as such he started towards the other as he gestured with his hands and showed off his collection. 

"Why, I thought you might approve.." Charles let out with a chuckle, coming over to Jasper and handing him over the scalpel for no other reason then to allow the other to examine it, perhaps to get some ideas. 
"Before he was diseased, I had Daniel revamp this very cellar so it would be suited for a time like this, Is it to your liking, my boy?" Charles questioned, his eyes falling upon the iron maiden, the torture device looked tempting to use for the first time, the master of the mansion imagined the nice screams that would emit from such a torture, and how nicely the red liquid would seep out from the bottom of the mechanism. 

It truly was a divine torture method, although there were so many options in this one room, the old man knew that he would have a tough time just picking one torture method, and he would more than likely choose many. 
"Anything in particular catching your eye?" Charles decided to pose yet another question, looking over at Jasper expectantly.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Listening to the two men talk wasn't very interesting, and so Suzuya settled for examining the room some more, his eyes scanning over all of the various tools and equipment, as he wondered what exactly might be used on him, the thought sent a rather uncomfortable feeling down his spine as he imagined what terrible things could happen to him, although he deserved it, the stitched boy couldn't help but feel somewhat afraid.

Although, Suzuya flinched at Koizumi's sudden touch, not expecting anyone to be asking him if he was okay, much less showing concern in shape way or form. "Ah.. I'm not exactly sure if I am or If I'm not.." Suzuya whispered, his voice hesitant as he spoke. the Albino slowly looked up at the girl with a vacant expression, his eyes looked fearful, yet also held a certain sorrow.

"I'm going to make Komaeda-san proud, he's upset with me.. because I did _that_ again." Suzuya spoke as if the girl would just get it as he told her, because that referred to exactly what the Albino did to her before, it was the action of injuring another. 

Which honestly didn't phase Suzuya, he didn't care if he hurt someone, or even killed them, what the Albino cared about was how Komaeda reacted to it, Suzuya was disappointed that he made the other so angry again, so angry that Komaeda would send him for punishment without even telling him first, the Albino would of gladly volunteered if the ultimate luckster even as much as told him to go.
Yet it appeared that the disappointment was so great, Komaeda had to ask Jasper of all people to take Suzuya down here..

And something about that just broke the boy up inside, his heart was aching and he just knew that he had to get this punishment to make Komaeda proud, that way, Komaeda would forgive him for this whole upset.


​


----------



## Taka (Apr 3, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

After a short while, Sendo reached the cellar, still enraged at the thought of Charles torturing Mahiru. He saw the door closing as he arrived on the scene however, a loud clanking noise sounding as Jasper locked it behind him. "No!" he said, slamming his fists against the heavy metal door. If only he'd been a few seconds sooner, he could have slipped inside.

"Charles, you won't get away with this! I'll kill you! _I'll kill you!_" he yelled in anger, smashing his fists against the obstacle louder and more violently than before. He turned and looked around the area, adjusting his hat as he tried to think of how he could get inside. This was the only door to the cellar and it was nearly indestructible... but what in this mansion would even dent the thing?

Then he remembered a person in this mansion that would know how to completely decimate that door, both quickly and efficiently. "Teela." he said, before heading off as fast as possible to find the maid. He didn't have much time, so he would need to be fast and take the risk of running into the investigators.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Jasper answered, "Yes, yes it is." He winked, signaling that he'd tell the other man later. Jasper grabbed the scalpel and turned it over in his hand, admiring the shape and the sharpness of the tool. It was the type of thing he'd enjoy using and treasure forever. "Oh, yes, yes, it is marvelous. I just love how much pain this little cellar will be able to bring to those who are tortured in here." He looked up and around the room, observing each and every weapon carefully. Finally, one caught his eye. It was a small box set up with rodents and a heating source, the perfect instrument to perform the method known as 'rat torture'. He had only read about this in books but it was a method that he was dying to try. He pointed at the tools. "That one, sir."

Evan bit his lip. "I really don't know what to say. Can you please stop talking to me?" Talking to the maid made him even more confused than before. Why was she so sad about this? She was a killer but she was acting like a victim. He didn't understand why though.


----------



## ethre (Apr 3, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Look, I don't know what goes on in Komaeda's twisted mind, but whatever you did I'm pretty sure that he wouldn't want you to be tortured in order to please him!"  Koizumi frowned. "It's obvious to me that he loves you and he just doesn't know it, but don't think that. Okay? I swear that he wouldn't want to see you hurt."  She offered a smile to the damaged boy. "I know my opinion probably doesn't matter much in this situation but we'll get through this somehow. Maybe."  

The girl tried to talk some sense into Suzuya so at least while the torture he wouldn't be thinking it would be to make that maniac proud. She then heard loud pounding from the door, probably someone who wanted to get in really badly - she didn't think much on it.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"I-I'm sorry... I really shouldn't pester you with past events like that. Just forget I ever said anything..." I muttered, my eyes downcast as I stepped away from him. Moving back towards the bed, I sat cross-legged on the ground, leaning against it. Closing my eyes, I started to tap my fingers on my lap, almost as if I was playing a piano, the chains rattling at every twitch of my wrist.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles didn't have to fake the grimace at Jasper's wink, not liking the other winking at him like that, it left an unsettling feeling in his stomach, nevertheless Charles chuckled at it, knowing fully well that Jasper would tell him whatever it was that kept the Albino so willing would be helpful in the long run.

"Hmm..? you have rather grotesque taste, Jasper my boy." Charles wasn't really a fan of that contraption, and honest to goodness might have to just take it away from Jasper if it got too brutal, it was a little too... foul, for his tastes, and an uncivilized way of torture.

"I'm not really a fan of that one.. but you can try it if you like, I'm more for the lead sprinkler." and as the man said this, he began to leisurely stroll over to the tools, taking the lead sprinkler off as he examined the thing, it was a very fine torture device, and would work wonders for making this activity interesting for him. 

"Just don't get too carried away, You must remember that.." cutting off his sentence, Charles couldn't help but grin even wider as he ruckus coming from the door, giving Jasper an expression that told him not to open it, then the man came over to the servant, and whispered into his ear. 

"We mustn't kill them, I'll be using that water method after we've had our fun, you know... the one that we've used on plenty servants before.. on the other hand, your boy seems to be losing his conviction, you might want to assure him. " Charles hinted devilishly, before the old man pulled back, and looked over at the two cattle in the room.
Then gesturing for Koizumi to come near although the old man knew she more than likely wouldn't. 
"Now dear! will you like this to be the easy way and come here like a good girl, or would you like to resist and have it the hard way?"

*.: Suzuya :.*

Those words hit something in Suzuya, just thinking that Komaeda could love him back made the Albino feel a little more pleasant inside, and it helped ease some of the guilt he was feeling. yet this made the Albino grow quite confused, as Jasper did say that Komaeda wanted him here, yet Koizumi was saying that Komaeda would never want him here.

Suzuya felt a slight headache coming on as he tried to figure out exactly which of the two were telling the truth, mulling it over in his head, although thinking in general was rough for the stitched boy,  as he felt so drained, and yet nostalgic being in this kind of place, a part of the boy still said he deserved it, and another was curious, if perhaps Komaeda would truly not want him here.. although that logic didn't make sense to him, the Albino was used to getting punishment, because punishment would always make _that_ person forgive him and treat him well.

"Ah.. I Thought Komaeda brought me here... ?" The albino softly asked, his conviction somewhat wavering as he thought about it, yet at the same time, losing that conviction was hard, as it was instilled into him long ago that when he was a bad boy, he would receive punishment.

"This will make him happy, Ah.. if I endure it, If I endure it then..." Suzuya started to explain to Koizumi, in case she was confused on the subject just as the Albino was, yet his eyes looked so fearful, the boy looked so confused and honestly it was  little heart wrenching as he stared towards the other trying to prove that some of this was right, that he deserved it in some way, shape or form. 

"If I can just do this for him, then Komaeda-san will praise me!" the stitched boy beamed, yet his voice was shaky and hesitant, it was as if his mind was making him say these things, a past traumatization was lingering on the brink of his mind, his body knew better, yet the boy's mind was damaged, and yearned for this kind of punishment.


​


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Jasper laughed. "You're the one who owns it so that means _you're_ the one with the grotesque taste, not me." He grinned. "Of course, I'll be using it. I'll try to control myself. Note how I said _try_." This brought on another round of chuckles. He nodded at the whispered suggestions and walked over to Suzuya. 

He took on a caring tone as he asked, "Are you scared? Once this is over, you'll be set free and Komaeda will be happy. I'll try to be fast, I promise." He gave the boy a reassuring smile, hoping that this would help set the boy's fears at ease.


----------



## Taka (Apr 3, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo walked swiftly through the halls once again, avoiding traps and listening for any signs of life. Finally he heard low talking in one of the rooms that sounded like the maid and someone unfamiliar. He opened the door quietly, throwing caution aside to save time and jumping straight into an explanation in hopes that the investigators would allow him to take Teela when he saw her situation. "Charles is torturing a victim in the cellar, perhaps even more than one!" he blurted, realizing they probably wouldn't trust him. The investigators wouldn't know him, but his appearance didn't exactly scream trustworthiness. 

"The only way in is a strong metal door--if Teela can set some explosives, we may be able to stop him before anything really bad happens...!" his voice was sincere, laced with worry for Koizumi--but would it be enough?


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Evan looked over at the new visitor in the room. He asked, "Who are you?" The man seemed to ramble on about Charles torturing someone. Who could it be? He wanted to help but he didn't want to move without Shinohara here and he certainly would not let Teela leave on her own. He cautiously asked, "What makes you think you can just take her like that? You have to ask first."


----------



## ethre (Apr 3, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Komaeda would never bring you here, I promise you that. If he really likes you, he wouldn't make you go through something so horrid."  Koizumi smiled at Suzuya, but it was short-lived due to Charles caling her. She knew she should resist, but it was better than him close to strangling her again. She flashed the albino another small smile before glaring at Jasper for planting it in his mind that Komaeda would want him to be tortured. The redhead knew she couldn't do anything at this point since she's being taken in for torture,


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"Evan, that's mister Sendo. He's a victim, so there's nothing to worry about. And I have the right to help him." I murmured, standing up to stare at the two. "Though there's not much I can do with these on." I indicated towards my handcuffs, giving the chain a little shake. "I'll need some copper wires, gunpowder, black power, things like that. I'll also need some string, alcohol, paper, and water. The door down there is either titanium or steel, but I'll have to make several bombs, and will need some shells." I listed. "Evan, I may be a hostage, but I am going to help him, permission or not."


----------



## Taka (Apr 3, 2015)

(Sorry about the double posts, apparently posting from my mobile device does that sometimes? I'll fix it when I get to my computer!)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"I _don't_ think I can just take her--that's why I haven't, you know." Sendo answered, matter-of-factly in an annoyed tone. "Anyway, we can't just stand around while someone is tortured by sick murderers...!" he added, uncomfortable with how long this was turning out to take. Faster, this needed to go faster. Koizumi's life was at stake, he couldn't afford to waste any more time.

He wasn't particularly pleased with being vouched for as a victim either, but he said nothing to confirm nor deny the claim that Teela made. He was technically not employed anymore, so he wasn't sure how to tackle that, really.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Evan pulled out his gun and pointed it at Teela. "I can't let you leave. You're in custody right now. You can't just leave whenever you please to." He yelled, hoping that he was loud enough for the others to hear, "Shinohara, code yellow! Get in here."

Evan nodded at the new man. "I understand your frustrations but we can't act just yet. Please wait for the others. I'm sure they'll know what to do."


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 3, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles simply scoffed as Japer's comment, little did the other know that Charles didn't specifically pick such a foul tool, it was just given to him when he got all of this torturous toys, nevertheless, he made his way over to Koizumi.

"Oh my, you're so cooperative... I'll have to commend you for having the decency to at least listen." Charles grinned as he said this, then gestured to a steel, uncomfortable looking chair, there were cuffs fastened on the side of the chair, and it looked like that was where Charles wanted the girl to go so he could restrain her.

The torture would probably be a lot less brutal if she would listen to him though, and in a way he did hope she would rebel and not sit down.

"Tick tock, Koizumi.." He teased the other, as if mocking her that the torture would be unavoidable at this point, and the choice was hers if she would like it easy or rough, he was playing with the sprinkler in his hands, yet was careful not to drop it, the instrument in general would be heated by the fire soon enough.

*.: Suzuya :.*

They were both contradicting each other, and As Suzuya looked between the two. The Albino felt conflicted as both of them were smiling so genuinely, so kindly. Suzuya opened his mouth to try to answer Koizumi, yet just as he wanted to, the other began to walk away, leaving him alone with Jasper.

Hesitantly, the Albino looked over at the other, and slowly nodded in agreement to let Jasper know he was ready.
Suzuya's mind was still somewhat cloudy from his conviction that he deserved what was to come, and he felt a little wavered from what Koizumi had offered, however as he processed Jasper's words, the stitched boy remembered exactly why he was down here in the first place, and that was to make Komaeda happy, so if he could just endure this, then he could leave and be praised by the other.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Hearing Evan's call caused the S.W.A.T member to awaken, then it was mere minutes before the man was already up and out of the guest room.

Slowly walking by and knocking on Saionji's door as he passed as a way to let her know it was time to move out as well, something felt like it wasn't right, and so his feet took him towards where the ruckus was coming from, the man was cautious as he approached the room Teela was in, and as he stayed in the hallway right outside of it, Shinohara cleared his throat to gain everyone's attention, all the while, rustling out his gun from his pocket.

"Care to explain what's going on here, and who exactly you are?" Shionhara was still tired, but he wasn't dumb, and was growing more alert by the secret as his face took on a wary expression, clicking the safety off of his gun as he nudged his head a little to let Evan that he had heard him, and to let him know to be cautious.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 3, 2015)

"Oh no! A gun! I'm sooo scared!" I grinned sarcasticly as  I strolled over to Evan, using my hand to lower his gun. "Please. I can tell you're not comfortable with using guns, and you probably won't harm me. The first time I shot a gun was when I was seven. I'm not scared of anything lethal. The key required for the cellar isn't the master key. Completely different thing. Charles probably has the key with him, so the only way to get in is with my bombs. If you don't like that, then too bad. I don't want another to die because I didn't do anything to help."


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Evan breathed a sigh of relief when Shinohara joined them in the room. He turned to Teela and threatened, "I'm not afraid to shoot if you force me to. Just don't act on your own. You're still a killer and we can't trust you. How am I suppose to even believe that he's torturing someone right now? What if this is just a set-up to get you free?" He couldn't help the sinking feeling in his stomach that told him the man was telling the truth but he still needed solid proof and the permission of his team members before he could decide.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jasper grabbed Suzuya's hand and led him to the table, strapping down the boy and making sure the straps were closed extra tightly. "That should do the trick." He attached the box to the boy's chest and the large, plumb rodents sat asleep, waiting for the torture to begin. The box slowly began to heat up and Jasper watched as the magic happened.


----------



## Taka (Apr 3, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"If another victim is really down there, we should help... shouldn't we?" Yuki asked with a concerned look, standing up. She wasn't too good at telling a person's intentions by their looks, but Koizumi had told her Sendo wasn't so bad--therefore Yuki thought so too. "If Sendo is worried, it must be Koizumi down there, right?" she questioned quietly.

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"T-that's right...!" Sendo said with a look of surprise in reply to Yuki's guess. He wasn't sure how the girl knew, but to have a victim on his side could help.

"Look, all I'm asking is that we get down there and free whoever is being tortured. Teela isn't the only one who can do this, but she _is_ the most efficient one I know of for the job." he explained, "I'm open to suggestions."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"I'm thinking an ammonium nitrate bomb would work best... A bit uncontrollable, but it's the strongest bomb I can make. Lucky for you, Sendo, I already have one made. Unfortunately, I have no detonator, and it'll have to be set manually. It only takes thirteen seconds before it explodes, so it could be deadly if I'm not fast enough..." I thought aloud, my face blank as I starred off into space. "Anyways, it's my last bomb, and it would take too long for me to make more explosives. Though stink bombs are fun, it won't work at all... Ohh! A smoke bomb might!" I chuckled. "Does anyone here have ping pong balls? Or a plastic sphere?" I questioned, a smile on my face as all hostility drained from me.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 4, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya gulped as Jasper suddenly took hold of him, yet the Albino didn't make a move to even struggle, instead he complied as was strapped down onto the table, watching curiously as Jasper took out the contraption, and wondering exactly what it might do, Although for a split second, Suzuya let his eyes trail over to Koizumi, wondering if she would be alright, and perhaps if she had already started her punishment, even if the Albino wasn't even sure why she was down here still, she never made it clear.

Flinching as the Albino felt the cold box placed upon his chest, Suzuya's attention was brought back to his own punishment, and the Albino's eyes shown fear as he felt the box begin to heat up, He wasn't sure exactly why it was getting so warm, yet he could hear something moving inside, and realized soon that whatever it was felt fuzzy against his chest.

However, as the temperature started to grow uncomfortably hot, the Albino couldn't help growing anxious and somewhat afraid as fearful squeaks started to emit from the box, rustling was heard before the Albino suddenly felt spikes of pain coming from his chest, little claws and teeth started to tear at his skin, and blood began to slowly but surely drip from his torso.

The albino was fidgeting yet trying to restrain himself, soon his eyes were dilated as he panted and tried his hardest not to scream, Yet as the pain grew thicker and the box grew hotter the rats began to burrow deeper into the skin, ripping off more and more of the soft tissue as they panicked and tried to escape from the heat by any means possible, and right now that was through the stitched boy underneath them.

They dug and dug until a good hunk was missing from Suzuya's right side of his chest, there was about a fist big gash that showed quite a bit of his bones as they picked away at it, trying to go deeper and further to find salvation as the soft tissue was clawed away and more blood began to pool at the boys side, coating his stomach and slithering down his chest to make a puddle on the table he laid upon.

It wasn't long until The Albino couldn't hold it back anymore, and he started to wince and squirm wildly as he started to shriek and grind his teeth, yet oddly enough the boy was still trying his hardest not to let himself, as if he wanted to endure this, for the pain to make him feel better in some way. 
"I-I can do it...I-I can do it, for Komaeda-san..!" Suzuya whispered through gasps caused by the severe pain, although the whisper crackled and broke as it turned into more of a scream as he was suffering from the torture that was upon him. his body spasming as he trembled and shook with each and every claw that dug into his flesh.

However, a certain someone was growing disgusted from the shrieks of the mice, and started to march over to Jasper.

*.: Charles :.*

Giving Koizumi a look that told her if she moved from that very spot, she would endure much more torture than he had planned for her, Charles marched his way over to Jasper, before speaking in a scolding voice. "Enough! those rodents are going to drive me insane.. they sound disgusting, with their cries and little rodent pitter patter." Charles knew that Jasper wanted to test these out, yet as the same time, he was simply too disgusted to let him go through with it.

"Can you please try a different method? this is uncivil.." he scoffed, not enjoying the noises those foul beasts made in the least, a little known fact would be that Charles hated rodents, and this torture was actually his least favorite of methods.

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Why should we just assume you're not going to just lead us into a trap?.. I want to thank you for the fact you're being so civil, yet at the same time I have to agree with Evan, who is to say that Charles isn't down there just waiting for us to arrive, you could be placing us directly into his hands.." Shionhara frowned as he posed the question, loading his gun to make sure it was full, then aiming for Sendo so Evan could aim for Teela, that way, both would be covered.

"I hate to do this to you, but I need answers and proof, and I need them now before we can make any decisions.. I know for a fact that you're not innocent, just by your stance, and the way you carry yourself, I've been in this business long enough to know that, not to mention I'm not going to just believe the maid knowing she's in on this whole charade." Gesturing to Teela as he spoke, Shinohara kept his gaze fixated on Sendo, awaiting his response.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

Jasper watched Suzuya, a wide smirk growing on his face as the punishment went on. He was enjoying every single second of it. From the look of terror to the bloodshed. He had a sudden thought. What did blood taste like? No. He couldn't let himself get too crazy. After all, Charles may as well torture Jasper for the very thought of that. Suddenly, Charles stormed over. Jasper frowned. "What's wrong with this? Can't you see the results it's getting? I'm growing rather bored of other methods. Why don't we just continue this one?" For once in his life, he wanted to do things _his_ way, not Charles's way, but Jasper's way. The brief idea of killing Charles passed through his mind before disappearing again.

Evan's confidence grew when Shinohara started to back him up as well. He gave the other man a small smile in gratitude before aiming his gun at Teela. "We're not going to let you take charge of this. We need to work things out as a group. It's better to be safe and sorry. I'd rather protect as many lives as I can than run blindly into an operation like that."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Fine, I'm a killer. But keep in mind, only three people have died because of me; my parents and Mary Onette. I planned to make Charles my fourth. But the three were all accidental. I'm just never in the right place at the right time. If I truly was a killer, I would have killed all of you by now. But I didn't. I actually admire you investigators for risking your lives to try and end Charles' games of life. I'm currently containing bits of sodium stitched into my clothes, and all I need is a little water to blow me, and those surrounding me, sky-high. So I could be considered a walking time bomb. But if I killed myself, I would do it in a way that wouldn't inflict physical pain on others. And I can certainly assure you it isn't a trap. I'll even show you the security room so you can see what they're doing down in the cellar." I stated, my expression blank, but my eyes showed shame as I spoke.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 4, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"It IS very effective.. yet at the same time, this might kill the boy, and we're not aiming to kill them just yet, Jasper.." Charles sounded very disappointed in the other, although he wanted to reason with Jasper, the boy was never known to act so rebellious, and soon the thought of Z came to mind, Charles scrunched his nose, wondering if that hag had planted any thoughts into his favorite servant's mind.

Due to how Jasper was acting, the boy left Charles no choice, so he hastened his pace and cane forward to the table, reaching out and ripping the box from the stitched boy's chest, the rats scurried out and ran across the floor, struggling to find any exit they could as they shrieked from fear of the intense heat. Charles looked at them with disgust, then he quickly moved to where Jasper was, frowning at him as he looked upon the other.

"Jasper my boy... I don't like seeing you like this, you aren't even listening to me.. I just want to prolong their despair, isn't that what you want as well? to just let them die isn't very amusing, and that's all that contraption would of done had we let it sit any longer." Charles spoke with concern and disappointment laced in his voice, wondering exactly what had gotten into Jasper, Charles settled a bony hand onto his shoulder.  

"I just want what's best for you, and what's best for us in general.. disobeying me, you know better, you were taught better, Jasper we've just been through so much together, and to see you bare your fangs at me... it hurts me somewhere deep down." Charles frowned, though the old man had a knack for lying, he wasn't lying about how hurt he felt that the other snapped at him like that.

"Come now, do you think I would deceive you? I want you to make your own decisions... In fact, one day I wish for you to surpass even me." Charles chuckled as he gave his opinion and the old man meant every word, he wanted to let Jasper be free, although that torture just now was just a little too risky for his tastes, not to mention how much the elder hated rodents. and if he wanted to keep the victims alive, that method certainly would not do.

*.: Suzuya :.*

As the box was suddenly ripped off of the boy, the carnage was suddenly revealed, a good size of the right side of his chest was ripped open, showing some bone as the boy weakly crawled his way to the side of the table, breathing heavily and panting untill he started to vomit up his stomach contents onto the floor with a splat sound.

The wound was slowly dripping blood onto the table and slithering down his stomach, the work the rats had done was horrifying and deadly, yet it also could be nothing too fatal if treated soon enough, even with that reassurance that didn't stop the severe pain the wound caused throughout the Albino's body, he felt weak, lightheaded, and as he vomited out and onto the floor, the boy imagined that he was puking up his insides, because that's how badly it hurt to let it out at this point. 

"Ahhh.. ahh.." Suzuya panted as his vision was glossy, gulping as he slowly stopped vomiting, he shakily reached up to wipe his mouth, yet lost his balance and fell upon the table as he did so. "K-Komaeda-san..." He whispered through the pain that wrecked his body, grinding his teeth to try to ease it, after all, Suzuya believed that if he endured this, then everything would be alright.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Taking all of the new found information in, Shinohara suddenly got an idea, and decided to ask out loud 
"The security room.. if you can take us there safely, we'll believe anything you want to tell us, the proof will be displayed on the screens, right?" 

Awaiting Teela's answer, Shinohara shot a look at Evan, as if letting him know that it would be alright even if these criminals ended up turning on them, Shinohara was trained, and if need be, he would sacrifice his very life for his comrades, and this situation was no exception. "We'll go and see for ourselves.. that way, we can figure out if it's a trap or not, do you agree to our terms?" He now questioned Sendo, trying to be civil, yet also standing his ground in case anyone tried anything suspicious.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Works with me." I grinnedas I walked over to the door. "If I can deliver you there safely, could you take off these bothersome handcuffs? I won't be able to stand the sound much longer. And I can't do much of anything with my hands bound." I chuckled, slipping past Shinohara to stand in the hallway. "Um... I have no clue where the traps are... I haven't even run into one yet. So I'd be careful. But if we're all ready, we should go."


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

Jasper watched in horror as Charles proceeded to removed the device even though he didn't want him to. His temper was rising even faster now and he was not happy about this. "Yes, I do, but right now, I want something a bit more... quicker. I'm in the mood for a fast and bloody death. I don't have the patience for a prolonged torture season." He frowned. "There is nothing wrong with me. Maybe my tastes are just changing." Jasper was too blinded by rage for the other man's words to even affect him too much. It seemed as if he was finally losing it, and in the most beautiful of ways too. He claimed confidently, "I will surpass you. I promise you that. Just you wait, I will make you _so_ proud."

Evan nodded at Shinohara, catching the signal, and lowering his own gun but keeping it pointed in Teela's general direction still. "Well, then, shall we get a move on?" He was excited to actually do something. It seemed like they have done too much standing around and talking the past hour. They needed to do more saving. Time was running out.


----------



## ethre (Apr 4, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi, when she first heard Suzuya's screams she had to tear her eyes away from what she was witnessing. It was terrifying to listen and hear and smell the scent of blood wafting over towards her, and she couldn't even do anything if she cared for her life. She knew well that he was the one who caused her to be deaf in one ear, but no one, no one should be allowed to endure this kind of pain, thinking that it would somehow make Komaeda happy. If anyone were so twisted to want their lover to pay by enduring physical pain, they were a deranged maniac who has no soul. She stared at Suzuya with a frightened look, both for herself and for the albino, afraid to help him because of what Charles said to her about leaving, so she sat there, helpless, forced to watch the boy suffer from his torture and her wondering what it took for them to get out of here and why the world was so cruel.

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji woke up when she heard knocks on her door, tossing and turning at first and crying out a, "No, go away!"  in an effort to make the person go away, but then she heard what was going on outside which made her reluctantly get into her slippers and open the door slowly, wandering around slowly as she rubbed her eyes until she found Mr. Shinohara. She tugged the taller man's sleeve lightly, asking, "What's going on? Is someone dead?"  in a rather tired manner, hoping that she got up for a good reason. "Why are we talking to the maid?"

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda, in his slumber stirred from his spot from the bed. He has been having a dream about finally escaping this wretched place and everyone leaving has been rid of despair for good, happy and going about their lives like they always did, except for Suzuya. He looked like he was in trouble, his face written in fear. He naturally reached out for him in the dream. He heard a strangled-sounding cry from the other, reaching for him despite knowing he couldn't help him. On the bed, Komaeda tossed and turned and eventually stayed on one side, facing the other side of the bed. Unconsciously he reached out his arms as if to grasp something, to hug Suzuya to know and reassure himself that the albino was okay, but his arms met nothing and he shuddered, bringing his arms back towards himself and frowned in his sleep, unacquainted with the strange yet empty feeling of being alone.


----------



## Taka (Apr 4, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo sighed at Shinohara's argument. "Yes, I'm a killer. I may be a lot of other things too, but I am not a liar, I assure you." he admitted, realizing it would only hurt the situation to pretend he wasn't one of the murderers. "However, I understand that my telling you that won't help, so to the security room it is. May I suggest that I lead the way? I know what kind of traps we're looking out for and I don't quite trust Teela, myself. She seems very desperate to escape if she would make up lies about me to get your help. After all, I'm hardly innocent. But that doesn't change the fact that people who _are_ innocent are in danger. So let's make this quick, if you would." he held the rim of his hat as he spoke, afraid of just what they would see on the screens in the security room. He had to give Shinohara credit though, he'd come up with a pretty good way to prove the statements were true.

His heart was beating hard, knowing every second he wasted here trying to convince the investigators was another second in hell for Koizumi. If he rushed things at this point though, they would only grow more suspicious than they already were. Sendo was also very frustrated with Teela, making up lie after lie in some kind of crazy defense mode that had flicked on in her desperate attempt to escape at the opportunity. He really couldn't understand what went on in that woman's head at all.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Aww... You're no fun anymore! And if I truly did care about escaping these people, I could have." I pouted as I stared at Sendo. _'Fudge fudge fudge! God! Doesn't he know I'm trying to help him!? Whats he trying to do? What am *I* trying to do?'_ As I thought to myself, my pout soon turned into a frown, then giggles. _'At least I'm getting better at lying! But I can't let Sendo lead... They said that if I could bring them safely to the security room, they would believe everything I said. I need that atvantage...'_ Walking towards the door, I stopped in front of Sendo, my eyes narrowed as I stared at him. "Yes you do, Teela... Yes you do..." I uttered under my breath.


----------



## Taka (Apr 4, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"I don't believe it's entirely necessary that we be 'having fun' right now." Sendo replied, raising an eyebrow at the unsettling behavior of the maid. Even he thought that Teela was a couple cans short at this point, no doubt she would be trying something funny if she led the way--surely these investigators could see that. She was muttering to herself and everything; she showed several clear signs of insanity and it would simply be dangerous to take anything she said in a serious manner.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"Try not to be so serious! It's not good for your health." I smiled, patting his arm before turning to glare at Saonji. "We are talking to the maid so she'll help by not exploding. The maid just so happens to have sodium powder sewn into her clothes, so she can be stated as a walking time bomb. And the maid has a name too, you know." I snapped at the blonde, flicking my finger on her forehead.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 4, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

It didn't take a genius to know that Jasper was experiencing some kind of mental breakdown, and although Charles didn't want to hurt the boy, Jasper left him no choice.

Charles sighed, closing his eyes for a moment, he pinched the bridge of his nose, disappointed with the outcome, with this hideous result that Jasper was displaying. 
The old man knew with no doubt that Z planted such rebellious thoughts into his boy's head, there was nothing else that could of triggered Jasper's actions right now, Charles had raised him right, formed him into what he was, there was no reason for this.

"Forgive me... but I'm not done yet, my show hasn't even begun, you'll have to wait to surpass me." Charles muttered under his breath, and before one could even react, Charles acted upon instinct and the skill that he had acquired of the many years he was living as a killer, after all, Charles had years up on anyone else in this mansion, there was no one else that could possibly even sum up to the knowledge he had of this killing game, after all, he stared it.

So taking the lead sprinkler in his hand, Charles swung his arm back, and then furiously pounded the thing against the side of Jasper's skull, knowing fully well that the area he struck would cause the servant to pass out without much effort on his part, yet that didn't stop Charles from smashing the thing upside Jasper's face right before he passed out, Charles wasn't going to tolerate ignorance, betrayal, all of these things were below him, and if he had to beat it into the other, he felt no remorse for it.

Watching Jasper hit the floor was rather satisfying in a way, yet it wasn't the only thing he had to attend to and Charles knew he had to act fast, the Albino was surely going to die if no one treated that wound, and Charles quickly came over to the long table at the far side of the room, snatching up a cloth, Charles then came over to the stitched boy that was currently struggling to pull himself up from the table, and even if it was tempting to just crush the albino's dreams and push him down, Charles grabbed the boy up by the arm, and started to wrap the cloth around his injury, tightening it so no more blood would leak out. as the Albino gave him a confused expression, Charles merely smirked.

"We can't have you dying just yet.. I have plans for both of you." The old man sneered, before he pulled Suzuya off the table, and started to drag him over towards the well that sat on the north side of the room, it was pouring water that was fresh from the pipes as Charles came to it, bending down and slumping Suzuya against the well, Charles delivered a rough kick to the boy's stomach, watching as he suddenly wheezed and gasped and fell onto his side, Suzuya cried and clawed at his stomach, wanting the pain to cease, yet all Charles did was grin and watch the boy struggle. "Don't die yet.. you know better than that, don't you?" he teased, watching the red liquid slowly trickle from the wrapped wound on his chest from the impact.

"Now then! we have to be quick, so I'm sorry I can't treat you to anything extravagant, It's only me after all." Charles turned to Koizumi now, and started over towards her with that very same eerie grin upon his features. the old man was lightly holding the lead sprinkler in his left hand, once close enough, he pushed Koizumi back into the chair behind her, wasting no time, he didn't even strap her in, instead. he opened the sprinkler with a click, and raised her above her, and watched as the hot liquid started to drip out at a fast speed, the boiling hot water fell onto the girl's skin much quicker than he anticipated, but Charles didn't mind, the torture could be slow or quick for all he cared, as long as the despair would settle in.

*.: Suzuya :.*

He was panting heavily as the man pulled him up, and had to resist the urge to vomit again as a cloth was wrapped tightly around his torso, his vision going from blurred to semi good vision as he struggled to make out Charles form, his face and features, it wasn't something Suzuya really wanted to focus on, but he wanted to somehow gain his composure and senses back. 

Opening his mouth yet no words came out as he was dragged and slumped against the well, Suzuya wanted to ask Charles what exactly he was doing, and if he was done with being hurt for now, if he endured enough to make Komaeda happy, yet instead of a question a cracked scream suddenly came out as the Albino was suddenly kicked in the stomach. 

"A-ahhh!.." Suzuya gasped as he fell onto his side and met the cold floor, winching and starting to claw at his stomach to try to get rid of the pain, tears welling up in the Albino's eyes as he whimpered out "K-Komaeda-san.. I-It hurts...." 
The Albino whispered through grinding his teeth, Suzuya knew it was wrong to wish for this pain to stop, that he deserved it, although to the same point, he wanted the other to tell him it was okay to stop and that he endured enough already.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Offering a partial smile to Sendo, Shinohara wasn't exactly going to trust either of them yet, but he would give the man the benefit of the doubt, Sendo was being a lot more civil than Teela, and seemed to not be losing his mid at the moment, and Shinohara always figured that was a good sign.

Clearing his throat, Shinohara decided to go ahead and make the decision on his own since if someone was actually being tortured right now, every second would count, and as much as he would like to make every decision with the group, the clock was ticking and he didn't want to see another innocent lost due to them being late to the scene.

"We'll follow Sendo, normally I don't listen to murderers opinions, but he's right, Teela isn't acting trust worthy and she doesn't seem to be all there in the head.
I don't want to be rash with trusting anyone, but I just feel like he would make the better choice to follow to the security room." 
He spoke his mind, before turning to his Sendo and giving him a stern expression. 

"If this is just a trap and you do happen to trick us.. I'll make sure I hang on by the grips of hell before I go down, that I'm the one to end your life, I don't want any of these innocents.." Looking over at Yuki and his comrades, then back to Sendo before he continued. 
"To be injured by me making this foolish choice to follow you.. If you've ever had family, then I'm sure you'll understand how much I care for all of the victims here, and my comrades, mister Sendo." Shinohara spoke every word to let the other know the severity of betraying them, before he gestured for the other to go ahead, they would need to hurry if they would like to get to the security room quickly.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

"H-hey! I am completely all in my head! You're the one who is going insane!" I snapped, pushing a finger into his chest as I glared at Shinohara. "I'm probably more trust worthy than Sendo. I can't lie, so I don't even bother to risk being dishonest." I continued, making a failed attempt to cross my arms over my chest due to the handcuffs. "Stupid bonds... Can't even properly defend myself..." I muttered, a defeated look showing as I turned away from him. "At first, you said if I could bring you guys to the security room safely, then you might trust me. So I plan to keep my word on that deal." I grumbled as I started to move down the hallway towards the security room.


----------



## ethre (Apr 4, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

The moment Koizumi dreaded all this time has finally arrived: for her to begin her torture. She didn't enjoy watching Suzuya's torture and she felt like that was torture enough and she should just go home traumatized. That certainly didn't seem to be enough for Charles though, as he threw Suzuya against the well and kicked him. Even if he did patch up his wound, it hardly would've done anything because of his kick which could've killed him if it weren't for sheer luck. The look of terror on her face was apparent when the old man pushed her back into the seat, holding up the very sprinkler that he'd just smashed against Jasper's head above her. 

This caused her to start thinking.. why? Why was she here, why was she sent here and why did she have to be here? She believed there was a reason for everything to happen.. and she wondered why did this happen to happen to her? Was this how she was supposed to die, a brutal and terrible death from a terrible, miserly old man who found pleasure in torturing others? Why did bad things happen to good people - and what were her friends doing right now? Have they found themselves a lover, are they aspiring to make their dreams cone true? While she was here, left to waste away and face the horrifying pain of being alone with nobody to help you, and she was defenseless. She could have been doing what they were doing, living a happy life and not having to fear for her life every second. Not having to fear for _another's_ life every second. Why..?

Just then the boiling water began to fall from the sprinkler, and she wanted so, so badly to run away and pursue her dream. But she can't do that now. It was as if time slowed down, her staring blankly out into space and wondering why she deserved this. Suzuya sure didn't deserve this.. nobody did. Charles was truly a cruel man and she can't do a thing. Just then, not soon after the droplets finally touched her skin, making her let out a strangled cry.

She started breathing hard, her heartbeat quickening as she looked down to find her skin being singed and red, the pain too much for her to handle and leading her to let out continuous screams. Her eyes formed tears, which only seeped into her burns and made it worse. The boiling water reached her nails, nearly making them fall off because of the worn and burned skin underneath it. The water found her mouth, one, two, three drops flying in and burning the roof and walls of her mouth, making her want to scream but it would only worsen. She couldn't let out any coherent words, wanting and begging for the old man to stop this torture. Blood began to bud at various parts on her body due to the burns, staining her clothes and dripping onto the chair and ground. 

"P-please.. stop.."  she weakly reached her arm out only a couple of milimeters in an attempt to grab his arm and stop him, but it fell again from the intense pain emitted from the small droplets. She couldn't do anything - all she could do was shudder and cry and pray for the pain to stop.


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

Jasper scowled in the man's direction. Why did it seem like the two were growing even further apart? And this was meant to be their chance to bond too. His eyes widened when he realized what the other man was planning to do. His mouth wouldn't open to offer an apology so he just stood there stupidly while the other bashed him with the lead sprinkler. Blood dripped down his forehead while he fell to the ground with a loud thud. The world quickly became a blur and he had passed out.

Evan spoke up, "I'd hate to rush things but could we go a little bit faster? I'd think that those trained killers might know that we intend to stop them and they might be done by now." He was a bit nervous about how the victims were. He didn't want to walk into the scene to find dead bodies awaiting them. Besides, they were spending way too much time talking. They needed to take more action.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 4, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z looked up at Shinohara and then at Evan. She remained silent before she scowled slightly and spoke up, her voice soft as she didn't want to help them, but she knew what she had to do.
"It appears the only valuable people missing right now are that Komaeda, Jasper, Charles, Suzuya, and a female named Mahiru."
Perhaps that would speed up the process, if the father knew his son could be the one getting tortured. Jasper was probably down there too... that idiot. Sending her out to do his business and then leaving her behind. He must have been using her, he was probably soaking up paradise with Charles without her. She'd kill him.

*.:Kenai:.*

The injured male had limped along to catch up with the others, holding his side before releasing a heavy sigh once he had heard their plans. "Ah.. I should probably stay behind. Make sure nobody comes after you." He didn't want to admit how weak he was feeling, but he was really weak compared to normal and that made him unhappy.​


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 4, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Eerily satisfied with the results of the lead sprinkler, Charles tossed the thing aside and let it land with a loud clank against the cold stone floor, before the man reached out and grabbed Koizumi by her beautiful red locks. and started to drag her over to the well that Suzuya was currently lying against, even if he was squirming a bit in the process due to the pain in his chest and now stomach from the kick Charles gave him earlier.

Rather harshly, Charles threw Koizumi against the well to join the boy, and as Charles stared at them both in pure enjoyment of the results from their tortures, they were both consumed by despair and fear, and something about that made Charles grin wide in triumph, although the man wasn't done yet. and picked up the red head roughly again, Charles had to make haste before the investigators got here, and to do so was certainly not a pleasure of his, rushing things always made them a little less delicate in his book.

"You know what..? lets teach you some manners, shall we!" Charles beamed in delight, and even as rushing wasn't his forte', that didn't stop the old man from thrusting Koizumi head first into the well, starting to almost drown her as he began the first of two sessions of water torture he had planned for both the red head and the Albino in the room, Charles began a series of thrusting Koizumi in and out of the water, telling her lies as he began her second and perhaps most scarring torture.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino continued to weakly claw at his stomach until the pain started to go numb, and he felt a little better as he gave into the light headed effect that came from his wound on his chest, although wrapped tightly, it felt a lot better than when it was exposed to the cold air in this chamber.

However soon Suzuya gasped when Koizumi was thrust beside him, and after a minute of trying to regain his breath as his panting slowly ceased just a bit, the Albino was just about to reach out to her to see if she was still alive, when she was ripped off the floor and a splash of water spat upon his face as the girl was suddenly being dunked head first into the well above them, Suzuya whimpered as he felt too weak to even try to save the girl or himself from whatever would come next.


*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara was trying to be as fast as he could, but he knew better than to just rush down the hallway when there were possibly deadly traps behind every corner, that was actually why he was so cautious, and when Teela decided to take the lead, he sighed and replied to Kenai to try to let the boy know there was nothing wrong with being wounded. 

"It's fine.. stay behind and lock the door, you need your rest and to make sure you don't stress your injury, as much as I would like less murderers to be released from that ceil as possible, Z, you're going to be following, I don't trust leaving you here with Kenai" As Shinohara finished, He gave the boy a reassuring smile, hoping that Kenai wouldn't mind staying behind, but knowing since he offered that he would probably have no problem with it.

After giving his speech, Shinohara quickly turned and followed after the maid, taking his gun and clutching it tightly in his hands in case anything might happen on this little trip to the security room, although the man would of liked to have followed Sendo instead, matters were being taken out of his hands as everything was being sped up, and the mentioning of his son really didn't help things.. Shinohara really just hoped that wherever Komaeda had taken him, he was safe and sound and nowhere near the torture commencing, that is to assume if it was really happening of course.

Making his way down the hallways and looking around, Shinohara had to admit that Charles at least had some good paintings on the walls.
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 4, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi's breaths came out in rasps, sounding like she had trouble breathing, breathing deeply as if savoring the little air she had left while sitting on the chair, suddenly thrust onto the ground beside Suzuya. The redhead offered a smile to the albino, as if telling him she was okay despite the singed flesh all over her body and dried blood on her arms and redness of her burns. The sound of the lead sprinkler clanging on the ground made her cringe - it hurt her good ear to listen to it. She was fearful of what Charles was going to do next - what did he intend by having a well? Was that the end of their tortures? Surely he wouldn't have them endure yet another torture session.. it would kill them for certain. Especially Suzuya, in his sorry state - poor him, Charles had to bandage him up.. doesn't that mean that he would..? 

When she heard the old man cry out towards her, she jerked her head up to figure out what he was doing when she was suddenly hurled into the well, thrust into water as her head grew dizzying due to the pressure in the water, held there for about 10 seconds, and was yanked back up to the surface, giving her temporary relief and letting her to breathe, but then she heard him say something about her being Charles' servant. She mumbled her denial and then was thrust back into the water, held for another 10 seconds and pulled her back up, leaving her breathing harder than before. He repeated it, saying she belonged to him, that she was a servant, and she shook her head abruptly and was plunged back into the water, this time not being able to breathe since she didn't have time to gather enough air to last in the water, water finally entering her wounds and the dried blood drifting into the water, staining the water a deep red, complimenting her hair. The headache grew worse, her stomach clenched, and she was pulled back up to the surface and this process was repeated over and over until she began to lose bits and pieces of her memory and her sanity. She began to agree with what Charles had said, believing that she was his servant, that she belonged to him, she was property and she did his bidding. 

The water began to freeze her up, migraines growing worse as she repeated being forced into the water, now with Charles saying something about how everyone at the mansion was her enemy and that she should kill them all. She grew hesitant again and refused, the being forced into the water getting more firm and demanding, making her emit a scream but nothing came out - water was welcomed into her mouth and she began to choke out blood from the water and from her mouth, breathing heavily and denying Charles' claims more and more until she submitted to his claims once more, her body growing limp as she knew she was gonna redo the process again, crying and breathing heavily - wondering why her master would do such a thing, but perhaps it was for the best - she was but a lowly servant after all sworn to do her duty. 

Now the master had said that a man named Sendo.. where did she hear that name? That man had tortured her before with a lead sprinkler and did the same to both her parents as he did his out of rage for losing his mother - and the master took her in when she was alone. This time there was less resistance for she knew if she were to disobey, she would just be plunged into the water again and forced to endure the agony of the migraines it's caused and the bloody water again and she just accepted it as the truth - the master would never lie to her, she was his loyal servant, after all.

The master then gave her a towel and the repetitive torture stopped to her relief, leaving her shuddering and stammering. He then asked the same questions again towards her, asking who did she belong to and who was it that killed her parents.  She flinched at first, thinking she would be pushed back into the water. When she realized he wasn't going to do so, she told him the answers - the answers were firm, her fists clenching in anger at figuring out it was that Sendo who drove her parents away from her. She decided not to say anything after that - she didn't want to insult him and waited as he was about to help the next person, a white-haired stitched boy who looked noticeably beaten up. She let out a huff at the sight and looked away in disgust.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Hey, hey Mr. Shinohara - we should go play! Everyone here is crazy, we shouldn't trust them!"  Saionji frowned, running after Mr. Shinohara when she was left behind, looking at her gun as if it were something she'd never seen before. "Why do we need to go to the security room? That's no fun! I didn't wake up to go to a security room to watch people! Their lives are boring!"  the girl whined, skipping along with the taller man despite her claims. She noticed they neared the security room, not wanting to point it out so they wouldn't go there.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 4, 2015)

I glanced back at the investigators, my eyes trailing over their guns. "I would have brought a tranquilizer gun instead..." I murmured. "Would it be possible for you to take off my handcuffs? Seeing how I haven't made any moves to injure anyone since I became your hostage." I stopped at the door to the security room, sticking out my tongue at Saonji as I saw her eyes jump away from the door. "I'm quite surprised we ran into no traps, seeing how bad my luck has been lately. But anyways, I kept my part of the deal that involved getting you and your group here safely, mister Shinohara. Hopefully you plan to keep your word."


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 4, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

As soon as Charles finished Koizumi's session, he couldn't help but feel very pleased with the outcome, the girl believed Sendo to be her enemy, and also now had false memories that she was and always would be Charles precious servant.

Charles was having a hard time keeping those around the mansion nowadays, so it was nice to know that torture could help him acquire more servants rather easily, The old man had never really used this method except once before in his life, yet he was pondering if he should use it once again when he survived the game and moved to yet another mansion,
After all, no one had ever won this game, and he didn't except some rookies, investigators, and perhaps even some of his own to be able to take him down, although if it somehow came to it, Charles wouldn't mind dying either, the thrill of the game was all that mattered to him, and if they would excite to the point that he didn't mind to die, then he would accept his death.

"Now this might look a bit harsh.. but I'm just getting his memories back, as I have done for you, Koizumi.." Charles tone took a sorrowful turn as he looked at the girl with softened features, trying to sympathize with her and also improve the false memories he had implanted into her mind, he would make her believe that he was actually just getting their memories back by using this method, and that it hurt him deeply to be so harsh towards his _servants_.

"You may advert your eyes if you must though! as this is very heartbreaking.. it seems they have brainwashed you both to believe that they were your allies, it's sickening to know what they've done to you.. but we must survive, we must kill them all, my dear!" As Charles exclaimed this as a hero might, trying to look like their savior, he turned to Suzuya and hid his growing smirk from Koizumi, staring down at the Albino almost as if he were Satan himself.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino wanted to do something to try to help Koizumi, yet he couldn't move a muscle aside from panting and heaving as he struggled to keep consciousness, it hurt to move, so Suzuya just lay there against the well, trying not to hear the other getting tortured like that. 

However, Suzuya found it quite easy to tune everything out as he kept going in and out of consciousness, his head bobbling slightly.

Yet after the Albino grew conscious for the fifth time he noticed that the torture was over, and that Koizumi was talking to Charles as if she knew him, as if she agreed with him and was his servant of all things, due to this reaction, Suzuya couldn't help but stare wide eyed at Koizumi, she was acting so weird and the Albino couldn't help but wonder exactly what happened.

The poor thing didn't expect the same exact thing to happen to him within minutes, after Charles peculiar speech that Suzuya couldn't even grasp as to why he was talking to Koizumi like that, Charles grabbed Suzuya by the ruff of his shirt and thrust him into the water to repeat the process, the Albino suddenly inhaled and when he was pulled up again, Suzuya couldn't help but choke on the water he ingested, struggling to breath as his vision cleared.

Charles started saying all this stuff about how Suzuya was his precious servant, and that Komaeda was his enemy, and it all sounded very familiar to what the old man had been telling Koizumi, and this frightened the Albino to a point, Charles started to explain that he should forget Komaeda for what he was, and that he had to accept that Komaeda was the one who wanted him to be tortured, that Komaeda was actually the one who performed everything to him, and that Suzuya just had to remember that.

The Albino was too weak to protest, but that didn't stop him from shaking his head left to right to let Charles know he wasn't going to accept that kind of reality, yet the moment was short lived as the Albino gasped and was once again thrust back into the water, winching each and every time the old man would pull him back, repeat these sentences and if Suzuya rejected them as he always did, he was only thrust back into the water as the liquid swirled in his ears and brought a rather terrible headache from the relentless sounds of gushing water that entered his system again and again.

This time when he came up, Suzuya took in a deep breath, not even caring about what Charles would do to him as he suddenly shrieked out right before he went back under, shrieking out with the last of the energy he had for the one person that he didn't want to forget above all others, the one person that he knew would save him if he somehow found him in time.

"K-Komaeda-san!...K-Komaeda-san!!-" Suzuya shrieked out as loud as he could even as his voice cracked and his head was once again thrust underneath the running water in the well, choking him as he engulfed too much and Charles continued his punishment.

It took nearly twenty minutes to finally get the Albino to start breaking down, and another five for him to start trembling and shuttering more than he could take, the water in his ears hurt, and his vision was blurry before he started sobbing and accepting Charles theories, even though Suzuya didn't want to, his memory was growing muddy, and more hazed until Charles words started to blend into truth, until they started to sound right and the Albino began to believe him, and only then was he released, hunching over as he coughed up water, tears staining his already wet shirt as he held his throbbing chest.

It was Komaeda that did this, he hurt him, and Charles had saved his and Koizumi's life, what wretched people there were in this mansion, he would make sure that they were all taken to the slaughter, all of them would be murdered for master Charles.

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Well after we check the feeds.. we'll see if these guys are lying or not, after that, we can have some candy! hah, does that sound good?" Shinohara snapped back into his fatherly side as he smiled down and patted Saionji's head as he said this, although soon after he began to proceed down the hallway.

It didn't take long until the group arrived in front of the door to the security room without any problems, which one had to admit was very uncomfortable, it was really awkward as well that they hadn't encountered any traps, or even ambushes, and somehow Shinohara just knew something wasn't right, but that didn't stop the man from entering the room right away to make sure it was safe for the group.  and starting to look around, there were monitors on each side of the room, and huge control panels one could imagine a surveillance room like this to have.

As Shinohara found the coast to be clear, he signaled for the rest to come on in, and only then did he address Teela. 
"Well miss.. you also disobeyed and brought the group here when I already choose someone to entrust with the task of getting us here safely.
so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for getting us here safely, but I won't be removing your handcuffs just yet." 
Shinohara really didn't want to just let the girl off that easily, killers were hard to be trusted, and it was unnerving enough that Sendo was running around without any shackles when the group didn't even know the man. 
However so far Sendo acted quite the gentlemen and less crazy than Teela, so that earned a little bit of respect from the S.W.A.T member.

"Now this might be the question of the day but.. hah, Who knows how to work this contraption?" Shinohara made an attempt to clear up the tension and gestured to the monitors, yet at the same time the man couldn't help but scratch his head, computers weren't his thing, running in and taking down an criminal or doing some of the office's paperwork would be more up his alley, technology not so much.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

Evan followed the others into the small surveillance room. He commented, "It seems like blood in here. I wonder who was in here last." He looked up at the computer screens throughout the room. "Oh, this technology is not too new. I think I can try to work it out." He sat down in one of the chairs and pulled himself to the counter, pressing a few buttons before the feed from the cellar filled all of the screens. His jaw dropped. "Oh, my. I think I found where they all are."


----------



## Taka (Apr 5, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Of course I understand." Sendo answered Shinohara, before Teela ran ahead. He didn't appreciate the maid taking point anyway, but he went with it since it was getting the investigators moving. He followed the group to the security room, a knot growing in his stomach. He could feel it, Koizumi was not safe, she was enduring great pain at this moment. As he entered the room behind them, he looked up at the screens Evan had brought up. His heart sank farther than he had ever felt it since seeing his mother in a similar situation when his eyes met Mahiru on the monitor. But this was worse, his feelings for Koizumi built up an intense anxiety and rage--adrenaline coursing through him. Suzuya was enduring the same pain; not even the boy that sucked out Koizumi's eardrum deserved something this disgusting.

"You've seen it..." he said in a low voice to Shinohara as he tightened his fist, "will you help me now?" Sendo looked down, unable to watch the security feed any longer. He had half a mind to forget their help and go save her, but by now there was nothing he could do by himself before it was too late--he needed to hold on just a while longer and the investigators would finally head down there meaning business.


----------



## ethre (Apr 5, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi watched Charles put the other in line by pushing him lightly into the water and pulling him back up, hearing him tell the truth to the albino but he simply wouldn't listen, even yelling out his torturer's name. Why wouldn't he understand? After all that man and.. _Sendo_ put them through, he still wants to gain his respect even now, even that was the same reason he was tortured in the first place - Komaeda was a cruel person who put her fellow servant in danger by torturing him with rats. She remained silent and uninterrupting of Charles during the torture, shutting all these thoughts in her head and will only talk about it unless spoken to. She stared down at her own scars - that were still very visible, all red and flushed, new blood budding at her arms, not paying much mind to it and just watching blankly as Suzuya was repeatedly dunked into the water, knowing it was necessary to learn the truth even if they didn't believe it.

She could still taste blood in her mouth from the burning away of flesh when Sendo has tortured her, and the pain from the torture still surged throughout her body. It served as a painful reminder of what Sendo has done to her and that she should end him and all the others for it and not helping her in her time of need. Charles saved her when she needed saving, which was why she would stay by his side whenever he needed it. "...Master, pardon me for speaking out of turn, but is there anything you would like me to assist with? I am your servant, after all." 

Saionji Hiyoko 

Hiyoko's eyes lit up in excitement at Mr. Shinohara's words, eagerly agreeing and nodding and decided to speed this along as fast as she can by pretending to look interested in the video screens, nodding her head until she looked at the cellar video screen, which that crazy guy and Evan were staring at, and peeked in on what all the fuss was about. She spotted a familiar redhead and that weird girl who tackled her earlier, squinting closely at the redhead and noticing just who it was. "Mr. Shinohara! Hey, hey look, that's Big Sister! Why is she there, though..? It looks boring in the cellar,"  she frowned, poking the screen gingerly as if the photographer can hear her. "Hey, when she comes out, let's all play together! Big Sis Koizumi is really nice to me! She taught me how to tie my obi, see?"  she said proudly, pointing at the bow on her kimono.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"Why don't you try putting these cuffs on yourself for once? See how crazy the sounds from the chains makes you..." I hissed to Shinohara before looking up at the screens. "What's he doing to them...?" I murmured to myself as I watched the scene play out. "Charles is using midevil torture on them, but water torture is just going too far. Poor things..." I whimpered, turning back to Shinohara. "Pick one: Decent into Madness, Insanity, or Death. Which one sounds most appealing to you? I need to play one to get the bomb that will destroy the door. It's hidden in a compartment in the piano in the music room, but the only way for me to get it is to be able to use both hands to play."


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 5, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Impressed with Evan getting the thing to work, Shinohara was just about to comment on what good work he did to turn the monitors on when the screens showed a red head girl getting dunked aggressively underwater and told such lies by Charles until she finally accepted those lies as reality.

Shionhara's jaw dropped open as he witnessed the torture, he felt himself become frozen still, not even responding to Saionji, and not long after the girl was thrown aside, and the S.W.A.T Member witnessed his own son screaming and crying as the very same thing was done to him until Shionhara couldn't bear to look at the screen, and barked out his next and possibly most important order. 

"Everyone to the cellar! we need to rescue the captives above all else, do nothing to risk their safety! our mission is to take out Charles and end this series of horrible events, we've seen what kind of grotesque things he can do first hand, so no more idle chit chat, we move, NOW!"  Shinohara let his voice ring throughout the room, his expression full of anger as he looked over his men and started towards the door, making sure his gun was loaded and ready. 

"We'll head to the music room to get your bomb, but we should also secure all exits and hallways to the cellar, we will split up once we leave and make sure that Charles has no way to escape, am I clear?!" he called over to the group sternly as he headed for the door, not wanting to waste a second just standing there anymore.

Yet before Shinohara could even react, the metal door to the security room swung close, separating the group from the one's that were left outside, and keeping nearly everyone inside of the room filled with monitors, Shinohara rushed over and started forcefully trying to rip the door open, yet it was all to no avail as the thing was stubborn and had no intentions of opening. 

"What's even... what's going on?.." He asked cautiously, looking around as the man suspected they might be getting gassed in a few minutes if they didn't take action, although perhaps something worse happened, the monitors flicked off, and the image displayed on them wasn't any surveillance feed, instead, it seemed to be a boy yet his face was blurred out, and his voice sounded a little distorted, however one could tell that he was grinning ear to ear as he sat in a leather recliner chair, his fingers neatly intertwined as he stared into the camera that displayed him.

"Oh.. hi hi!~ is this thing on? oh my, it looks like it is!" The boy in the monitor grinned, waving like a child might although he looked to be somewhere in his twenties. 

"I'm _so_ sorry to cut your adventure short, I know you must be _dying_ to save your friends.. but I'm lonely, and wanted to have a little chit chat first!" The mystery hacker grinned as he spoke, his tone was anything except kind and sounded condescending as if he was talking down to the investigators, knowing that they couldn't do anything in their current positions. 

Then leaning back in his chair, the boy waited a second before he added. "I'm a long distance friend of Charles, and he asked me to keep you guys entertained until he was done with his little servant project.. 
Got any questions for me, or are you all so mesmerized by my good looks that I've left you speechless?" The boy closed his eyes as he said this, and something brown and blurred jumped onto his lap, emitting a squeak as a piglet might, although his attitude was coming off as snarky as he waited for the responses he would receive for hacking into this network and even taking it upon himself to lock the door like that, that didn't stop the blurred image of the boy from petting whatever jumped into his lap.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles had to hide his devilish grin that he flashed the camera in the corner of the room as he released Suzuya, not wanting to foil his plans so early on in the game, so he bit his lip before he turned to his newly acquired _servants_ so his expression would look genuinely sorrowful. and he kneeled down so his hands were placed on his knees as he looked from Koizumi and Suzuya like a concerned father might for his own children. 

"Are you all back in your heads..? I hate.. I hate-" grinding his teeth midsentence, Charles turned his head so he wasn't looking in their general direction as he uttered 
"I absolutely despise what they have done to you.. my precious servants. you didn't deserve any of this, and yet you're wounded like this.. 
I need to treat it, but we need to make haste, they'll be here before we know it.. please, the only order I want to give you is to follow me, and please lend me your trust once again, I'll make sure we all survive and get through this, together!" 
Charles exclaimed, sounding rather angry yet heartbroken, the old man had done this kind of acting before, so it wasn't hard to make it believable.

Placing a hand on both Koizumi's and Suzuya's shoulders, he closed his eyes and opened them to show a softer expression, as if apologizing for raising his voice like that in the face of these injured servants. 

"I know it hurts.. but I will treat it, I will make sure you both recover, and we will get our revenge for what they've done to you.." Charles sounded eerily concerned for the two, and just as he said this, he removed his hands and held them out for the two, expecting them to take his offer and to follow him some place out of this hideous torture chamber that was bathed in blood and rats.


*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya flinched a little when Charles placed a hand on his shoulder, yet the boy instantly calmed himself when he figured out it was only Charles, his trusted master and employer, Charles was the one that saved both him and Koizumi, and now was even offering to free them from this horrible room that Sendo and Komaeda had put them in.

Suzuya felt a lingering fear in his lower stomach about how they could return at any minute just as the old man said, which caused him to eagerly nod. afraid of Komaeda coming back to torture him more and perhaps even kill him to finish the job, Suzuya was breathing slowly as he was finally catching his breath, but that didn't stop the pain within his chest and stomach, the Albino vaguely recalled that Komaeda didn't have enough with just letting Rats burrow into his skin, and that the taller boy had sneered down at him and delivered a rough kick to the Albino's stomach.

thinking back on it, Suzuya's eyes trailed to his stomach, staring idly at stitches that remained, he could somewhat remember that Komaeda put them there, and wondered why the other boy would go to such lengths to heal him, just to torture him more, perhaps Komaeda had been trying to develop Stockholm syndrome in the Albino before Charles saved him from that horrid future.

Suzuya shook his head, not wanting to think about it, and took Charles hand eagerly, wanting nothing more than to leave this chamber behind and have time to recover, that way he could seek his revenge, and repay the old man for saving their lives by presenting the deaths of those who harmed them as gifts to his master.

​


----------



## ethre (Apr 5, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"...Thank you, Charles, this really means a lot.. I'm really grateful that you're our master,"  Koizumi bowed, taking his hand to be led away from this infernal place - the very place she was burned and tortured by Sendo. Her fists clenched, but in her overwritten mind she looked up at the old man and smiled to assure him that his servant was doing good. How come they all watched while she was being tortured? How could they let a fellow victim be injured.. how couls they just watch? Sendo was obviously a killer and he nearly ended her life until Charles had saved her and Suzuya both. She looked at the albino next to her, smiling at him as well when he looked rather worried to ease the mood somehow, trying to push away the fear creeping up inside her herself about how Sendo or Komaeda could burst through that door and hurt them again, maybe even suceeding in killing them this time. "We owe you our lives, Charles and we don't intend on betraying you - thank you for saving us,"  she smiled kindly again. She wanted badly to end Sendo's life, but she would only do it under Charles' orders. She had to stay in line and not disrespect the man who rescued her, but would gladly do whatever he wanted her to do, no matter what it was.

Saionji Hiyoko

The short girl stared at the screen for a while, then finally realized what'd happened - big sister Koizumi was being tortured. "W.. we need to do something!! Big Sis is being tortured and I don't want her to get hurt! Yeah, we should go right now and shoot that creepy Charles guy down!"  Saionji shouted, scrambling for the door but it was slammed shut, resulting in her kicking it really hard, crying out. A face appeared on the screens behind her, her glaring at the face. "Hey, hey you wimp, open the door right now! Nobody wants to play with you, you're a creep and an idiot for locking us in here!"  the girl frowned, sticking out her tongue and frowning at him. She was trying to hide how devestated she was for Koizumi with her antagonizing words, pointing at the screen and wanting to get out of here as fast as she can to help one of the only friends she had.

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda stirred from his spot on the bed, slowly waking up. He turned to the other side of the bed wih his eyes closed, rubbing them with a finger as he mumbled, "Good morning, Suzuya.."  He was a little surprised to not hear any response - no light breathing from the other and he didn't toss and turn as much as he usually does in his sleep. Komaeda soon realized he wasn't there, and the bed was still as neatly made as it was when he got into the bed last night. Suzuya must've wanted to surprise him by making the bed in the morning. The tall boy sat up and stretched, straightening his jacket and getting up to find the albino. "Suzuya, stop hiding, you know I'll find you,"  Komaeda called out, checking under the bed and in the closet. Looks like the stitched boy was a better hider than he would've guessed.

"Suzuya, really, you could stop now. You're getting me worried,"  the white-haired boy said firmly, checking nearly everywhere - the dresser, behind the door and even the ceiling. The albino never left him in the mornings.. what was so different about this one? After making the bed again, he opened the door leading into his bedroom and frantically started to look for the boy.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 5, 2015)

"A pig...?" I muttered as I watched the screens as the man appeared. "Oh oh! I have some questions! Why are you all blurry on the screen? What's that thing on your lap? Do you use lethal weaponry? What's C6H12O6? How do you make a flash grenade? Who are you?" I blurted out, an excited smile showing on my face as I bounced up and down a bit, my chains rattling. I was almost acting like this was a game of 20 questions.


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

Evan scowled when the video feeds cut out and a new man appeared before them. He shouted in response, "What do you think you're doing? This isn't funny. We need to get going. We can't just have some _punk_ coming in and distracting us now." This man was aggravating (eggravating) him. Who did he think he was? Coming on like that and asking for a chitchat? Was he mad? Mentally insane? This was just bad timing for them. Now, they're never be able to save the victims on time unless this man let them.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 6, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z watched as the door shut in front of her. She had been separated from the pigs, Sendo, and that Teela girl. Staring in silence, she turned, hurrying towards the kitchen. Z needed to get to her bear, she had a bobby pin hidden amongst the weapons and she could easily pick the handcuffs free. Once she saw her bear, she turned her back to face it and sat down, digging within it to find the hair clip, cutting her hands a few times before she could grab it in her hand. She moved her hands, grimacing as the tightened cuffs cut her wrists once more, but she managed to unlock the cuffs and let out a satisfied sigh as the metal hit the floor. If the pigs wouldn't go down and stop Charles, she would.
Z picked up her bear, slipping the cuffs into it, and skipped along through the hallways to find this torture room Charles had created. Jasper would be down there, and she couldn't wait to get her hands around his throat.​


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Open the doors! this is no time to just ask for conversation..!" Shinohara growled, It wasn't like the S.W.A.T member to get so upset, yet he couldn't help it at a time like this, the door wouldn't budge and it was the doing of some hacker that was currently being displayed on the screen, and what irritated Shionhara even further would be the blurriness of the figure, this way they wouldn't be able to identify him or even arrest him after they got out, then again from the looks of it, the boy wasn't even in this mansion. hacking the line could of been from anywhere, even on the other side of the planet for all they knew.

The boy on the screen merely chuckled at the responses he was getting, and began to lightly pet whatever the thing was that bounced into his lap. "Well well, you guys don't seem so friendly.." the mystery person commented, letting the investigators bark at him before he finally addressed some of the maid's questions, prolonging them was his task after all, and he didn't want to just sit in boring silence.

"Oh.. such enthusiasm, but I don't feel like answering over half of your questions!" the boy beamed into the monitor, grinning ear to ear although one couldn't really make out much except his purely whites showing from the blur. 
"I'll give you the least informative answer on that least, this thing on my lap is my pet boar, it's still young but it's name is princess.. precious, right?" 
He spoke in such a mocking tone and started talking about such a useless thing, it was pretty obvious that the boy just wanted to get on the investigators nerves and prolong their time in this room.

It was also noticeable the figure kept glancing at his wrist from time to time, where a silver blur shown that one could guess to be a watch, meaning the boy was checking the time constantly. 

Suddenly, the figure stopped checking their watch and turned to face the screen once more, speaking out an idea they had. 
"Hmm.. I'm growing a little bored! so let's spice things up a bit by giving you all one hint.. that might be fun, although I think you're all a little too below in the intelligence department to actually do anything with it, am I right?" The figure joked rather cruelly, then slowly leaned in towards the screen as he let loose a very important detail, perhaps someone might of understood it.

"To rescue those important to you before it's too late, you might want to raise yourselves a little higher, if not, why don't you just change your perspective?" The boy scoffed towards the investigators watching the monitor.

And then just like that, the boy seemed to zone out for a second, and nodded to someone off in the distance that was too blurred too even make out, then turning back to the camera looking satisfied, the boy clicked a button on what looked to be a remote of sorts, a loud click emitting, and soon corresponding with his actions the metal door slowly started to swing open. 
"Looks like I'm done here! hope you won't miss me... try to think about my riddle, would you?" and just like that, the monitors all flashed all simultaneously and seemed like they were out of order. 

*.: Charles :.*

Charles gave one last look back at the unconscious form of Jasper, and decided to leave him there as punishment for his actions, perhaps being captured and then having to be rescued by the old man would knock some sense into him.

Knowing more than just a couple of furious people were looking for him however, the old man was fast to pull both of the newly formed servants up and out of the chamber, leaving the door ajar and not bothering to close it, the old man was simply rushing and making certain he wouldn't mess up and have to encounter anyone along the way. 

"Come now! we have to hurry before they come back.. we don't know how fast they might be, but I know you two need time to recover before we encounter any of those scoundrels." Charles grumbled as he pulled the two out of the chamber, and went down the opposite side of the hallway to the staircase leading to the lookout tower that was located by the bathing rooms, he didn't want to encounter anyone on the way to the lookout tower, and actually had quite the easy time going up all the flights of stairs without bumping into a single soul, because luckily for him, there was only two ways in and out of the tower, one was the backdoor, which only he had the key to, and the other would be this staircase that lead to a wooden door at the very top.

Taking the stairs all the way up, Charles unlocked the wooden door and ushered his two new servants in, locking the door behind him as he did so.

He would wait until his new servants recovered until he would even try to interfere with the investigators anymore, after all, Charles was a smart man, and didn't plan to die just yet. his final plan was going to be set into motion first.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Wasting no time and going as fast as the master expected him to, Suzuya grasped his side to try to ease the pain as he followed after Charles, limping quite a bit, but trying his best not to slow everyone down (though he was quite a bit.) It felt like a long journey until they finally reached the lookout tower, a room that the albino had never seen before and had gone past many staircases to get to, by now Suzuya was panting even heavier although he knew that they rushed for a good reason, so they wouldn't be killed, that's why they had fled here.

Charles gestured for the two to come in, and once they did he locked the door to keep them safe and sound, and observing the room he was in, Suzuya limbed over to the nearest chair and sat himself down, panting heavily as he slumped In the chair and tried to regain his composure, it hurt to walk, and it hurt to even breath at this point, the Albino knew it would be critical for him to get some rest and try to relax his aching body.

The room wasn't that big, but it also wasn't that small, the lookout tower had red velvet carpeting, two beds on either side, and one table complete with two chairs and a chess board meant for entertainment of guests and perhaps Charles himself, the room seemed like  a escape from the ruckus downstairs, and was probably just a little getaway for when Charles was stressed and needed time to himself.

Maybe the only eye catching thing in the entire room would be the balcony, there was iron railing and a starlight view as the moon soaked up the sky with it's precious light, the sound of rustling trees getting caught in the midnight wind as leafs would blow past the lookout tower from the large and mighty pine trees every now and again, this place was relaxing, and felt a lot less hostile than the rest of the mansion did, and Suzuya felt himself growing therapeutic by the smell of rain that seeped in from the upon balcony, the scent indicating that perhaps the clouds would soon let out a downpour throughout the long night. 

​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

I mumbled his riddle to myself before my face lit up, and I started giggling madly. "Stupid, stupid boy!" I laughed, clutching my side from laughing so hard. "You just answered your own riddle!" I giggled as I moved over to Shinohara, wrapping my arms around his arm in a hug, the corners of my mouth twitching from smiling so much. "He sure is stupid, right? Ha! His little boar's name gives it all away!" I giggle as my hand slides into his pocket, coming out with the key to my handcuffs. "A princess is locked in a dungeon, right? Right? Dungeons are down lower, and so you have a different perspective! See?! I'm not crazy! Not crazy, nor mad, nor insane! Well, perhaps I'm just a little bit crazy... But you gotta be crazy to know!" My laughter drowned out the small clicks as I removed the cuffs. "High, high hopes, low, low dungeons!" I beamed, my eyes wide as I snapped one of the cuffs around Shinohara's wrist, leaving the key in the other. "You, sir, are under arrest in the name of the Teela police!" I chuckled, giving him a salute before bolting out the door and to the watchtower, one of the few places I had never stepped foot in before. "Ah ah... I hope I fooled them! Now if there's a prize up here, I'll win the game!" I giggled, my light footsteps echoing as I climbed the stairs.


----------



## Taka (Apr 6, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~* (edited!)

Sendo stood speechless after all that had just happened. He wanted to say something, but there were just no words for how things were turning out. He thought for a bit on what the riddle could have meant before the door opened suddenly and his thoughts were interrupted by the need to find Koizumi at the opportunity. He took off through the doorway and headed toward the cellar, unsure of what he'd find there, yet hoping with all of his existence that Mahiru was there, and not harmed any further than he already knew of.

He honestly didn't care what the investigators did anymore, this mansion held them back from their full potential and they simply weren't worth having around if they weren't going to do anything, in Sendo's eyes. Though he partially hoped they would follow, seeing as there was safety in numbers. Though he didn't want to be cuffed either, so parting ways was most likely the best option for him, in truth.


----------



## ethre (Apr 6, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"Thank you.. you have our deepest regards, Charles - I doubt anyone'd find us if were somewhere you told us to hide,"  Koizumi smiled gently before following thr same course of action as Suzuya and sitting down near him. "Are you okay?"  she asked, putting her hand on his shoulder lightly. She knew that he often relived the horrors he was put through by that d*mned Komaeda over in his head, and she had to keep reminding him that if they were beside Charles, nothing would harm them. She often reminiscenced what'd Sendo done to her - burning her skin until it nearly peeled off and burning he mouth so it was difficult to taste things. Though.. it was strange, that there was a bandage on her ear. She could not quite recall who put it there or nursed her, which she would have liked to believe was Charles - and she couldn't remember just why she had a bandage there either.. 

She had to admire the work put into it though - it looked gentle and she felt like she should really remember just who it was that patched it up. Since Charles had saved them, it would only make sense that he patched her up, too. She shot a grateful smile towards the man and then looked back at Suzuya once she recollected her thoughts, back to wondering if Suzuya was okay - he was a servant too, after all - and they had to stick together with master Charles.

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji had to gather all her willpower not to scream and throw insults at the weird man on the screen while he was saying his riddle. Why did he have a pig, if he was so obviously a pig himself? She pondered this until Teela burst through the door and put a handcuff on Mr. Shinohara, which caused her to stop her. Why would anyone believe her? She wasn't right in the head, anyway, she's stupid. She's stupid if she thinks she could drag Mr. Shinohara of all people with her - he was strong and he wouldn't let people push him around.. but so was Koizumi. It made the little girl wince at the name, since she knew she was in trouble. "Stupid! How do you know there even is a watchtower, huh? If we're going to find Big Sis, we have to find her as soon as possible! We have to look everywhere, not beieve some guess the maid made!"  she frowned at Teela, attempting to grab the wrist that bound her and Mr. Shinohara.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

_(Uhm...I  kind of don't want Charles to be found yet, I would prefer him be found tomorrow in Roleplay time, I don't want people just to find out on the first go D;

I'll let Teela slide since she's insane and figured it out somehow, but with two injured I'm pretty sure Charles can only handle one person, so I would prefer if he was found later, the most logical thing to do would be to rush to the torture chamber considering THAT is where both victims were both seen before the monitors went off, you know? xP

I was expecting people to start thinking about the riddle afterwards, not only that, some crazy guy said the riddle on the screen so.. perhaps it's not to be taken to heart until after they come up fruitless in the chamber? )_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 6, 2015)

Once reaching the door, I jiggled the doorknob, pouting as I found it locked. "Ah... It won't open? Why? Why?" I muttered as I knelt down as I attemped to peek through the keyhole. "Ah... Hello? Did I solve it? Huh huh?" I giggled as I scratched at the door as if I was a dog wanting to get inside.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> _(Uhm...I  kind of don't want Charles to be found yet, I would prefer him be found tomorrow in Roleplay time, I don't want people just to find out on the first go D;
> 
> I'll let Teela slide since she's insane and figured it out somehow, but with two injured I'm pretty sure Charles can only handle one person, so I would prefer if he was found later, the most logical thing to do would be to rush to the torture chamber considering THAT is where both victims were both seen before the monitors went off, you know? xP
> 
> I was expecting people to start thinking about the riddle afterwards, not only that, some crazy guy said the riddle on the screen so.. perhaps it's not to be taken to heart until after they come up *fruitless in the chamber?* )_



(Jasper's there, passed out on the ground, with a head injury... I wouldn't call that fruitless? ;w; )


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> (Jasper's there, passed out on the ground, with a head injury... I wouldn't call that fruitless? ;w; )



_ (Oh no pff! I didn't mean that bby, I just meant coming up with no victims, just Jasper. I meant fruitless for the reasons of not finding victims, I should of made that more clear.. sorry! <3

why did I just picture Jasper with fruit juice? )_


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> _ (Oh no pff! I didn't mean that bby, I just meant coming up with no victims, just Jasper. I meant fruitless for the reasons of not finding victims, I should of made that more clear.. sorry! <3
> 
> why did I just picture Jasper with fruit juice? )_



(It's okay. I knew what you meant. Just teasing~

Oh, my... that sounds hilarious. Going to stop now before I spam your thread.)


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

As angry as the S.W.A.T member was, he was in no mood to deal with whatever psychosis Teela was currently going through, and as he furiously turned around about to tell the girl to calm herself because he had no time for it, he was bewildered as she somehow unlocked her cuffs and instead put one of them onto his wrist, which only fueled his annoyance as he unlocked the blasted thing with the key still dangling from it and threw it aside, Shinohara was just about to smack the maid girl when he restrained himself. 

Shinohara wouldn't allow himself to hurt a girl unless it was absolutely possibly, even if she was psychotic, instead he clenched his fists tight and let the maid go for now, knowing that she wouldn't get far, he didn't even make a move on Sendo either, knowing killer or not, he was going in the right direction, even Z was separated from them, so each of their captives had escaped. yet didn't matter right now, lives were at stake and thus Shinohara agreed with Saionji, not wasting a beat as he suddenly started out of the room whence the door opened. 

"We saw them last in that cellar, so if we hurry, logically speaking we'll run into the victims and Charles!" the man barked, trying to keep his calm was hard at a time like this, he had just seen his son being brutally tortured on the screen, if one thought his nerves were up in knots, they would be correct. he hurried down the hallways and started for where the cellar was, they had passed the stairs leading down to it when they came in, it was near the lobby if he remembered correctly, and he wouldn't allow himself to be late. 

"Hey! I'm not one to side with you... but would you care for some back up just this once? we seem to have the same intentions right now." Shinohara asked Sendo when he caught up with him, yet didn't stop his quickened pace as he headed for the cellar, the man knew that teaming up temporarily would give them what they both wanted, The victims would be saved and Charles would be punished or in handcuffs, perhaps both.

Blinded by anger, Shinohara barely noticed as he literally smacked into Komaeda on the way, accidently running into him and barely keeping his balance. "Careful!" he called out, worried for whomever he ran into, yet also shocked that he ran into someone.

*.: Charles :.*

"Oh my... please don't thank me, if you think I'm so cruel as to not rescue my own servants, you're certainly wrong.. you two didn't deserve this, not any of this.." The man mourned the two sorrowfully, coming over to one of the beds in the room, Charles took a seat and placed his head in his hands as if he was depressed, but in reality the old man had to do this to stifle his chuckles, and to hide the smirk trying to creep onto his features, this was too easy, and as such the man was having a hard time keeping this act up.

"Hm...? solved it?" Charles muttered to himself, hearing a nuisance on the other side of the door, he gave a bow towards Suzuya and Koizumi as a way to signal that they shouldn't worry, and that he would handle it. "There is antiseptic and alcohol in the nightstand.. if you do need it, there is also medicine to ease the pain." gesturing towards the nightstand before he got up, Charles stood and took a candle as light from said nightstand, making his way over to the door, before he quickly opened it and slipped outside, not wanting the other two to hear this conversation.

"You!" he growled, narrowing his eyes are Teela. "What in heavens name are _you_ even doing here..? you were banished, did you not get that?" Charles had no time to deal with the maid, and as he stared towards the other, he was only growing irritated that she somehow found their hiding place.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino simply nodded towards Charles, knowing that perhaps it was just someone that the old man could deal with and not their torturers, the old man would of probably told them to hide, it might of just been one of the other servants that Charles had to deal with.

Turning back to look up at Koizumi, Suzuya's eyes were drained of emotion, and looked rather blank as he replied with 
"Ah.. am I? I think I am, but I'm not quite sure.." softly, the Albino flinched a little at the touch, and let his eyes trail down to his stomach, lightly touching the stitched up area there, yet also keeping his other hand clutching his chest, he didn't want that wound to reopen when it had just started to stop throbbing.

Once Charles was a safe distance away, the Albino carefully let his gaze trail back to Koizumi, 
"It's weird... He hurt me so much, yet I feel protective of these threads.. " he mumbled softly, feeling disgusted with himself that he would even remotely want anything that the other had done to him.
yet the stitches on his stomach felt smooth against his fingers and for some reason he liked the way they looked, and the stitched boy didn't want them to be removed, he even felt somewhat protective of them as he mentioned, and due to this Suzuya felt disgusted with himself, perhaps he really did develop Stockholm syndrome when he was being tortured by the other. 

His face scrunched up, looking repulsed with himself as he idly stroked the stitches. trying to search his mind for an answer of why he liked them so much, yet his search would always come up fruitless, his headache certainly not helping matters, nor his exhaustion from the previous torture he endured.

​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 6, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z hurried down towards the doorway, staring in surprise as she realized Charles had left the door open. Did that mean they had left? She ran into the room with a soft growl before silencing in shock. There, laying on the ground, was her Jasper, bleeding and passed out. Z knelt beside him, gingerly touching his head wound and looking at the blood on her fingertips before her hands balled into furious fists. That Charles was a traitor! Letting out a little yell of fury, she looked towards the door, knowing the others would be there soon, and she hooked her arms beneath Jasper's to drag him into the nearest room, closing the door and locking it from the inside. 
She rested him up against a wall with soft murmurs of "no, no," before she took her blade and cut off a layer of her dress, using that to wrap his head tightly to stop the bleeding.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Evan frowned when Shinohara ran out like that. Was he really that invisible? He took a deep breath and ran after them, yelling, "Shinohara, wait for me!"

Jasper slowly came back to life, opening his eyes to look at Z with a confused expression on his face. He was feeling a bit light-headed but he was sure that would wear off soon. He asked, "Why are you looking at me like that? What happened?" Remembering a bit of before, he gasped and asked, "Did you really stop me from doing that rat torture? I swear I was going to stop. I was fed up with the old man trying to limit me. I wanted to push my limits, actually." He quickly shut his mouth when he realized he had began rambling, then waited expectantly for the other's answer.


----------



## Taka (Apr 6, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"It seems that would be beneficial to us both at the moment." Sendo replied to Shinohara as the man sped past him, though he met the investigator's pace and they reached the cellar at the same time. It wasn't a good sign that the door was wide open, but he went swiftly down anyway, surveying the area before letting out an angered growl at the realization that nothing was left here. Was there nothing he could do? "Does _everything_ in this mansion have to be a wild goose chase?" he asked in a low, annoyed tone, though it was a rhetorical question--everyone knew the answer to that, and it was yes.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 6, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z looked Jasper in the eyes before slowly shaking her head. That meant her suspicions were right. Charles was the one who did this. Her hand gently rested upon his cheek before she lowered her voice, just relieved that he was alive.
"I came down here before the police force did, you were laying on the floor, bleeding... It looked as if you were dead. Did Charles hit you with anything?"
She placed her finger against his lips as she heard the others enter the cellar. They were on the hunt for Charles now, it was more important to save Suzuya and Mahiru.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Jasper became confused. "Why would Charles hit-" The memories came rushing back to him. The rat torture. Charles asking him to do something else. The anger. The refusal. Then came the beating. He shook his head uncontrollably. "No. No. No. That can't be real. He'd never hit me... it must have been a mistake. This man is practically like my father. Why would he ever hurt me? He'd never hurt me. He cares about me. I know he does. He's told me before. He's praised me plenty. He'd never hurt me." He continued to mumble incoherent reassurances to himself under his breath, clearly in denial.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 6, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Who else could it have been?!"
She shook him slightly, her voice a soft growl. She covered his mouth with her hand though so he would be silent, she couldn't have them caught, they were the only ones left who could kill Charles without him blowing the place to bits. She listened, luckily having only heard one person's voice who clearly wasn't Mr. Shinohara. Jasper needed to calm down or he'd blow their cover.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Jasper looked up at the ceiling and answered, "I- I don't know." Catching her signal to stay quiet, he moved her hand and whispered softly, "Are _they_ still here?" He had assumed that the investigators had come for who they were looking for and left. Or at the very least, they'd be in their rooms, too scared to come out. But now they're out and about? This can't be happening. His whole world was breaking from the new information on Charles to their arrival. Everything was going wrong and Jasper was very close to the idea of just killing everyone inside the mansion, including himself. That'd be the only way for him to truly win and make Charles proud.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 6, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z nodded in response to his first question. She wasn't even sure if the investigators had made it down here yet, but they were coming. She didn't move, just sat frozen as she waited to see if anyone would try to come into their room. She reached for her scissors that she had picked up on her way here, turning to look towards the door. She whispered,
"Charles did that to you. He _doesn't_ care."​


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

If Jasper had heard this another other day, he would have dismissed it as a petty lie, but now, his brain was ready to look at it from a new angle. He began cautiously, keeping his voice low, "If- If Charles doesn't care about me, then why did he take me in all those years ago? What about all those memories we had together? All those murders I committed for him? What do they all mean then?" He waited for her answer, willing to listen and accept the "truth" that she seemed to speak. His loyalty to Charles was fading away bit by bit second by second as he stayed longer in this conversation.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 6, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"He was _using_ you. You were like a little lapdog. Only around for the dirt he didn't want to touch himself."
Z narrowed her eyes, hissing the words out at him quietly to be sure they couldn't be heard through the door. She leaned in close to look into his eyes, her nose nearly touching his before she murmured.
"Ever heard of manipulation?"​


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Jasper began, trying to justify Charles's action in an act that showed his inborn loyalty, "Ah, but his using me was not too bad. He did teach me a lot of useful skills around this mansion." Z moved even closer towards him and he answered, "Well, of course I have. I've used it countless times on others. Why do you ask?"


----------



## ethre (Apr 7, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda and Saionji Hiyoko

Seeing that a man was approaching him, Komaeda attempted to move out of the way but was met with failure when he crashed into him. "Ah, excuse me.. I didn't look where I was going, that was my fault."  Komaeda stopped, checking to see if the man was okay, though still remained anxious to find the albino, looking closely at him and noticing just who it was. "Oh, you're Shinohara! I've heard so much about you, it's so nice to finally meet you,"  he bowed slightly, paying his respect towards the man. Suzuya could wait, only for a few moments - he trusted that the stitched boy could defend himself.

Upon noticing Komaeda, Saionji swerved out of the way while still standing near Mr. Shinohara, puffing out her cheeks. "Ah, you're here, also! Hello, Saionji,"  the tall boy smiled, crouching down to meet her level. The girl frowned in response. "Move! You're in the way, you idiot!"  Saionji frowned, practically in tears of worry for her friend, trying to move around the boy and attempting to hit the taller one to make him move. "Ah, let's not get hostile now.. what's going on, why're you all in such a hurry? I was going to go downstairs to prepare breakfast myself, but I don't understand the rush.."  Komaeda grinned sheepishly, looking at Saionji first for an answer, who seemed too distraught to reply and then relied on the older man for what he was looking for.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Th..thank you, Charles, that's all we need for now,"  Koizumi bowed, walking over to the nightstand and grabbing some alchohol from it and sitting back down, warning the albino, "careful, this is gonna sting a little."  The redhead tried as gently as she could to apply the alcohol to his less major wounds first, as it was going to hurt probably only slightly less than the torture if she applied the alcohol all at once. She winced, not wanting to hurt her fellow servant but knew it was for the best, as she applied some on herself too a bit reluctantly, whimpering slightly and quietly as to not disturb Charles.

After the pain had settled down, the wounds she applied it on didn't feel as bad as before, rather it still just stung from the alcohol. "Did he stitch those onto you?"  Koizumi asked curiously, looking at the stitches on the albino's stomach, not touching it for fear it would hurt him. "I have this bandage on my ear, but I really don't know why I can't hear out of it or why there's a bandage either.."  she frowned, looking down at her lap.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 7, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Then you would know that he's using it on you."
Z huffed, knowing that those were the best words she could use to describe the situation. She wanted to help Jasper, all these years of going through this, it was about time he realized what was going on. Z knew all along Charles was just using him, as it was so easy for him to replace another faithful servant such as Daniel, so that meant if Jasper was killed, Charles would just replace him too, like an old toy.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

"..." Jasper stood up. "I need to get some air." He walked through the door, not even caring if he ran into an investigator anymore. Nothing made sense right now and he needed to clear his mind. He walked down the hallway, without a destination in mind other than getting away from Z. It wasn't until he took a few steps that his head starting aching and he had to pause in the hallway to hold it.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 7, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

The S.W.A.T member was just about to apologize until he noticed exactly whom it was that he tripped, and at realizing that it was Komaeda, his expression turned sour, putting an arm out to protect Saionji from this foul person. 
"You! where were you when my son was taken..?!  He seemed to trust you a lot.. so I let you take him away from the scene in the kitchen last night, but now.. now he's already.." Shinohara trailed off and had to contain himself, he didn't want to just punch Komaeda square in the face.

After all, the man had to go rescue what was left of his son, and so he settled for clenching his fists as tightly as he could. 
"I'll deal with you later.. We're going to rescue the victims that Charles has taken hostage, if you can make yourself useful then do, if not, stay out of my way." With this warning the S.W.A.T member carried on and went down the staircase into the cellar.

What caught his eye first would be the blood trickled all over the floor, it was fresh, and staining nearly every inch of the room, there was a chair in the corner that was soaking wet with both water and the red liquid, and the table in the corner looked to be covered as well with it, yet there was also traces of vomit underneath said table, however, what shocked the man most would be the rats clawing at the walls, some escaping through little holes that they had made, there were far too many to be expected in a place like this, and Shinohara had a knot in his stomach as he prayed to god they weren't used for any of the torture methods in this room.

"They aren't here.. but that doesn't mean we'll give up, maze or not, I'm sure we both agree we can make it to them in time." Nodding to Sendo as he said this, it wasn't long until Shinohara started marching right up and back those stairs, his determination was about to lead him to start just flinging any door open that he saw in his way.

Yet before he could even act upon this insane impulse, he saw a very suspicious character come out from one of the rooms, narrowing his eyes as he watched Jasper step on out like that, the person had a certain vibe that let Shinohara just know that they were probably a big chess piece in this game, and he looked back to the group, letting them know to proceed with caution, for some reason the S.W.A.T member felt if they caught this person, they would be one step closer to rescuing the victims, little did he know how right he was.. This person was Jasper, Charles right hand man.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino winced as the alcohol seeped into his wounds, kicking his legs just a little bit to try to ease the pain, yet being careful not to actually kick Koizumi as it hurt, he hissed until the feeling started to slowly ease down as she swapped his wounds. 
"A-ah!... It does hurt, it's painful, Desu.." He mumbled, not liking the way the alcohol left a stinging sensation, although the Albino didn't expect Koizumi to ask her next question, and looked at her a little shocked before he could bring himself to answer.

Lightly stroking the stitches, Suzuya frowned a little as he replied "Komaeda-san... He did this, he stitched me up." The Albino hesitantly admitted, not quite sure why the other would even bother, yet Suzuya had a feeling Komaeda was the type to hurt others, then heal them up only so he repeat the process for his own sick pleasure, what a pervert. Suzuya felt sick that he even wanted to keep these stitches in for some reason, the wound was long healed, yet the Albino remembered that for some reason, he never took them out.

"Maybe _he_ did it to you?" Referring to Sendo idly as he continued to mess with the stitches on his stomach, slowly snapping out of his dazed state as he started to talk to his fellow servant. 
"I wonder why.. someone would nurse you to health.. then stomp you into the ground?" Curiously asking this, Suzuya cocked his head to the side to emphasis his confusion.
​


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Jasper looked up for a moment from holding his head, his wounds all nicely bandaged now. He saw the investigators in the distance and a creepy little smirk crawled onto his face. Looks like it's time for them to meet after all. He wasn't expecting it this fast but then again, things aren't exactly going to his plan lately. For now, it's best if he acted like one of the victims. He faked a limp and walked over to them. "H-hey! What happened?" His appearance was distraught. His clothes were all bloody and his jacket was missing. To anyone else, he might even look like one of the victims. That's what he was hoping for.

Evan stared at the new man. For some strange reason, he seemed to be faking. But why? Maybe he should play along for now. He finally caught his breath and tapped Shinohara, whispering, "This guy's clearly lying. Can we take him into custody?" It seemed like all they were doing was running around so when the chance presented itself, he really wanted to take it full-on. It's time they actually did something in here. Something good.


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo didn't waste any time following Shinohara up the stairs, though he couldn't see past the man's bulk until they exited the cellar and he sidestepped the investigator, only to lay eyes upon Jasper trying to pretend to be a victim. Well that was not going to fool him, not when he as a killer had also looked into the profiles of everyone he knew would be here, ahead of time. His eyes widened with a desperate fury, a need for fast information to find Mahiru, as he snatched up Jasper by the collar of his shirt. "Where is she?! What has Charles done with Koizumi?!" he demanded, before realizing he had overstepped his bounds as a gentlemen. 

Realeasing his grip, he straightened his hat and exhaled to calm himself. How unlike him this was, to be acting on impulse without first taking into account his title of a civilized man. He wanted badly to rough up Jasper right now, but he knew it would really solve nothing.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Jasper was taken a bit by surprise when Sendo suddenly grabbed him by the collar, demanding for information. He answered back, "I don't know where she is, okay? When I woke up again, _they_ were all gone." The other man finally let him go and he let out a breathe of relief. "Now then, if you'll excuse me, I need some fresh air." He was stupid to play the victim act and to underestimate them. They clearly saw through his ruse. He'll have to try a lot harder if he wants to fool these investigators or else, they'll have the better of him.


----------



## ethre (Apr 7, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

"Hmm? I don't know what you're talking about. He stayed with me last night in the bedroom."  Komaeda asked a bit nonchalantly, not realizing how grave this situation was. "There's a lot of tension in the air.. do you, perhaps distrust me?"  he asked, looking at the man before continuing, "..hmm, that only makes sense though. I wouldn't blame you if you did."  The boy smiled innocently, accompanying the man quietly until they reached the cellar, unfazed by the excessive amounts of blood everywhere. "Oh, was someone tortured? How depressing, you took me here?"  he asked, inspecting the scene and seeing various flecks of hair and blood around, particularly the strange trail in between the chair, the cage, and the well. It was a little peculiar - why were there so many rats? There were some torture methods he hadn't heard of then, he presumed.

When he crouched down, he picked up some of the flecks of hair on the ground - judging by how warm the water on the chair still was, he deduced it was boiling water and a victim was burned with it. There was blood and flesh in and around the rats' mouths and their claws, meaning they could've eaten a victim alive or they bit someone or dug through something. Looking back at the hair, he inspected it closely - he saw two colors, red and white. What dashing colors, he thought in his head. He pondered that for a moment - the only person he could think of with red hair was Mahiru, which was probably why Saionji was being so quiet. The only person with white hair...

Komaeda immediately tensed up, wide-eyed at this obvious piece of evidence as to who else was tortured - but he refused to believe it. No, it couldn't be. He was by his side last night, he should have defended himself and run back to the room to sleep.. why would he even go outside? The tall boy looked behind him with shock on his face, a lot more wary and anxious for confirmation to what he thought had happened to Suzuya, the relaxed expression from before wiped off his face and replaced with panic. His wariness drowned out the fact that Jasper was there, staring down at the blood on the floor and trying to figure out its owner.

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi winced again when Suzuya said that it hurt, and apologizing by saying, "I know it does.. sorry, but it'll get better, I promise.. don't worry about it."  Koizumi found some bandages, gently trying to wrap it around Suzuya's wounds and didn't even try to wrap it around the wound on his chest, fearing she might do something wrong and accidentally rip the bandages that're already there from Charles. 

"Komaeda.. stitched you up? He tortured you though.. are you certain those stitches aren't from Charles? I know that Komaeda wouldn't do such a thing if he tortured you so brutally,"  the redhead thought aloud, putting a finger to her chin and looking down when Sendo was mentioned. No.. no, he wouldn't do this. He wouldn't patch me up like this, I'm sure he wouldn't. He wouldn't help me with anything of the sort."


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Unfortunately for you, fresh air will have to wait, I'm afraid." Sendo replied. "See, these lovely investigators here have been looking all over for a killer that's in-the-know on all of Charles' shenanigans. I'd say you fit that description better than any of the people in this mansion, excluding Charles himself." he continued, eyes narrowing. Jasper was a fool if he thought Sendo wasn't going to make sure the investigators had the man in custody. In fact, he was prepared to stop him by any means necessary at this point--they didn't need this psycho on the loose, even if he, by some crazy event, wasn't on Charles' side anymore.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 7, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z sat there in silence long after Jasper had gone, her hands trembling slightly though she couldn't determine if it was from hurt or anger. Her empty gaze remained on the wall before she stood up, grabbing her bear by its paw and dragging it along as she exited the room slowly. Damn, she should have just kept her original plan to kill him, why did she get so soft? She trudged through, easily passing the group as they were distracted by Jasper, it seemed, but she could care less if they saw her now. The game wasn't fun anymore, now that she cared about someone -- no, she didn't care. He didn't care enough for her when she was caught. He was a liar. Z didn't want to play anymore, she wanted to end the game as quickly as possible, whether that meant killing Charles... or herself. It would be so easy and she wouldn't have to watch as Jasper fell apart.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Jasper frowned at the other man. "What makes you think _I'd_ be of help to you, you piece of scum?" He really didn't have patience for this and wanted to get away from the group as quickly as possible. He was wasting his time talking with Sendo. Why didn't he just stay in the room with- oh. That's why. Well, if this is the price he has to pay for sanity, so be it.

Evan watched the two closely, waiting for a chance to intervene and speak up when he caught sight of another person leaving the same room. It was a female and the same one who had stabbed his colleague back in the kitchen. Acting on instinct, he left the group and went over to the girl. He grabbed her arm and told her, "Nuh-uh. No leaving, miss. I'm not going to just let you sneak away on my watch."


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"First, you are Charles' second hand man--if anyone knew of any future plans of his, it would be you." Sendo explained, "Second, I'll have you know it's extremely rude to go around calling people scum for no valid reason." He could sense Jasper's restlessness and he was able to sympathize with that at least, but unfortunately they were both going to have to be patient. Haste didn't seem to help anything in this infernal mansion and they needed to accept it were they to reach any goals they had in mind. Though Sendo wasn't really sure what Jasper's was.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Jasper responded bitterly, "I _was_ until the old man knocked me out cold and I don't know any of his current plans. However, I do know of his past plans but those are of no use to you. Secondly, I can call anyone anything I'd like to. You can't control me." He glared at the man, growing annoyed with this conversation.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 7, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> *.: Charles :.*
> 
> "Oh my... please don't thank me, if you think I'm so cruel as to not rescue my own servants, you're certainly wrong.. you two didn't deserve this, not any of this.." The man mourned the two sorrowfully, coming over to one of the beds in the room, Charles took a seat and placed his head in his hands as if he was depressed, but in reality the old man had to do this to stifle his chuckles, and to hide the smirk trying to creep onto his features, this was too easy, and as such the man was having a hard time keeping this act up.
> 
> ...




"I'm here because I solved your friend's riddle. I found him to be quite kind when he mentioned the name of his boar! Like, everyone knows that towers are up high, but when he said the pig's name was Princess, then it's pretty easy to put two and two together!" I grinned, holding up two fingers on each hand as I slid them together. "As for being in banishment, putting it in that term is a little bit too farfetched, even for you, Charles!" Though I was grinning madly, my eyes showed nothing but seriousness. My eyes widened as I reached down to my thigh, slowly drawing out my blunderbuss from the holster. _'Ah... It feels lighter...'_ I thought to myself as I continued to stare at him, unaware that the gun was unloaded.​


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 7, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Only looking over briefly to notice how tense Komaeda was getting, the man hoped that it was sinking in just how much of a failure the boy was to his son, that letting him out of his sight was probably his worst choice, though as much as Shinohara wanted to sock Komaeda in the face, it would have to wait, a important piece of the puzzle was now standing right in front of them.

Shinohara couldn't help but agree with Evan and nodded in acknowledgement, 
"I highly doubt he's innocent... this guy looks like one of the top dogs, I say we put him down." Shinohara whispered back to Evan to let him know that they should go for it and capture this guy, before turning to the suspicious person in question, Shinohara cleared his throat to interrupt a little bit and back Sendo's theory up. 

"Excuse me! not to ruin the moment or anything, but I believe you should cut the act.. we're not as dimwitted as you would think, and I just happen to be in a really bad mood, so We'll be taking you into custody now.. so if you would please give up without a fight, it would be much appreciated." Shinohara exclaimed, reaching for his revolver as he reloaded the bullets that he could into the chamber, he only had ten shots, but he would make them count.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The boy was still winching every now and then, yet started to get used to the light stings and how the bandages felt around his torso, and as Koizumi started to finish up the patchwork, the stitched boy offered a light smile although he wasn't really happy, 
Suzuya just remembered that Charles would often smile to show gratitude, so he figured he would try it out, although his smile looked a little more eerie than most, it was nice to see the Albino trying.

"Thanks! although I don't need it, for some reason the pain is starting to fade away.." Suzuya answered a little gleefully, as if he was trying to trick himself into feeling better, however it was more than likely the albino was just finally going numb from it all, which was both a relief and kind of worrying.

"Ah.. It was Komaeda-san.." The albino quickly corrected, shaking his head before he continued with "I remember.. his hands were here, they patched me up, made the intestines not spill out, ah! it was frightening." emphasizing this by moving his hand around a little bit, before his excited voice quickly changed back to that frightened and unsure tone, adding in 
"Stockholm syndrome.. I think he was trying to give me Stockholm syndrome, that's what Charles told me.. but I won't fall for that, I'm too clever~" Suzuya reassured Koizumi, yet it also felt like he was trying to reassure himself as he said this.

"But we'll kill them, so it doesn't matter... right? whatever they've done to us, we'll just instill the same pain inflicted upon them! make even their corpses tremble!" Suzuya giggled as he exclaimed this,  leaning back in his chair as he imagined how neat it would be when all of their enemies had their last breath, when their torturers suffered just the same way they had tortured Koizumi and Suzuya, the Albino knew it would be satisfying to some degree, and perhaps even rid this lingering feeling of fear within his chest.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles didn't have time for any of this, and he had absolutely no idea what the girl was going on about hints and some boar named princess, for all he knew the maid had finally lost it and was just out to get him or something or the other.

"Shoo, shoo!" he waved his hands in an attempt to make Teela go away, treating her like a pest of sorts.
Knowing it wasn't going to be that easy, Charles started to tap his foot as the girl clutched her blunderbuss, and narrowed his eyes at the maid. 
"I don't know if you understand banishment and how it works.. but ultimately it means I want you to get away, to be gone out of my sight."

Waiting for her response was not something Charles was excitedly ecstatic for, in fact the more the old man stared at the former maid of the mansion the more irritated he became, her timing was horrible, she was acting absolutely delusional and he had no time to waste, he was trying to get his new servants accustomed to their surroundings, not deal with some psychotic girl. 

pinching the bridge of his nose to try to relieve tension, Charles sighed and exclaimed. 
"I'll give you this much, why exactly are you here, what reasons do you have to find me?"

​


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

As soon as he heard the old man speak, Jasper starting running away from them, down the hallway. His headache was mostly gone now so he didn't have to think too much about it. He just needed to get to the study before they come after him. He's had years of practice running so he knew this mansion by heart and could travel fast. 

Running up the stairs, he was _so_ confident that he'd make it to safety that he tripped on the second from the top step and fell down the stairs, hitting his head on every single step on the way down, causing his previous wound to open up even more. Blood was trickling down his forehead and he didn't even care anymore. He just lied at the bottom of the stairs, waiting for the investigators to inevitably come. It looked like it really was his end, after all. Mistake after mistake kept piling on and he didn't know what to do anymore.

He was completely lost without Charles's guidance. He was like a little lost puppy, dying without its kind master to take care of it and to teach it how to behave. If he hadn't been a killer, he may have even been pitied. After all, this was the only life the man knew. Anything beyond that was out of his area of knowledge. He truly was as clueless as a bedsheet now.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 7, 2015)

I pouted as he tried to shoo me away, but I stood firmly in my place. "I'm not a dog. You can't really expect that shooing me away would actually work, right?" I scoffed as I stared at him, pointing the blunderbuss at the man's chest. "I came up here so I could help find your captives and gain the investigators' trust!"


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo bolted after Jasper when he ran away through the halls, nearly getting smashed when the man suddenly fell down the stairs. He backed up as he reached the bottom however, staring in disbelief at how rusty he'd gotten already. "You really don't have Charles anymore, do you?" he said in a low voice, realizing now that Jasper had been telling the truth earlier. He pitied him a little, but he couldn't forget what things the killer had done in the past few days.

"Up you go." he said, helping him off of the floor and to his feet as he waited for the investigators to catch up. He kept a grip on Jasper's arm so that he wouldn't try running off again. "You know, things would be a lot easier if you stopped struggling so hard. It's like you want to get killed or something." Sendo said, though he knew his advice probably meant nothing to Jasper.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Jasper avoided looking at the man as he had helped him off the floor. "No, he- he left me." The other man grabbed his arm and held it tightly, to prevent him from running off again. He began, his voice a bit low, "I gave my whole life to that man. Now that he's gone, I don't know what to do anymore..." It really was sad how lost he was without his master. If he saw Charles ever again, he would drop to his knees and obey the man's every order. Trying to see if Z's lies were correct was a big mistake. He should never have rebelled. Charles is the only one who he could trust and that was final. But would the master come to save him? Was he even worthy of being saved? Maybe, it was his time to go. Maybe, he was just expired and out of use. Maybe Charles doesn't love him anymore. Maybe. Only time will tell though.


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"You don't need Charles to tell you what to do, you know. You have a brain of your own so you can think for yourself. It's just that not every choice is without consequence." Sendo pointed out, "No need to get so down about his betrayal, it was inevitable, after all. Anyone could see you two drifting apart from the beginning." He was silent for a moment before adding, "You're both such different people, I'm surprised this hadn't happened sooner."


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

"I know _that_ much but he raised me as if I was his own son. I'm indebted to him for the rest of my life. If it wasn't for him, I'd be dead right now..." He sighed, looking wistfully in the distance. "How was it inevitable? I thought I was the perfect butler for him... I did everything, even murder. How are we completely different people? I'm not sure I understand your point."


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"You only don't see because Charles wanted you to believe that you were like family. In truth, he has been manipulating you for a long time. For him it was the perfect situation--all he had to do was pick up the desperate child in front of him and raise him as his personal killer and he'd be set for a while. But you grew too fast at a rate even he couldn't keep up with, and now he is struggling to control you. I do believe Charles is actually afraid of what he has created, Jasper. What reason would he have to fear his own son if that is how he saw you?" Sendo wasn't really sure what would come of telling Jasper his point of view, but he hoped perhaps it would help him realize that Charles was no fatherly figure. He wondered if it was even worth trying to reason with him though, as he seemed to be very deep in denial.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

"If even he was, I'm happy he did... He taught me a lot about living in this mansion... the rules... the game... I know so much yet I don't know what to do with my knowledge now... do I play the game too? Do I wait for Charles?" He paused, laughing crazily. "Do I dare to help _you_?" He stopped laughing and continued, now serious, "He did want me to overcome him, I don't think he'd be anything but proud at this point... maybe he's growing a bit bored of this current game. Maybe he's spicing things up, as he usually does. If there's anything I know about the old man, it's that he always has a trick up his sleeve. He's always a few steps ahead of the game."


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Tricks up his sleeve, eh? That's exactly what I don't like about him." Sendo replied with a grin, in light of the situation. "Though I wonder if he is running out of ideas, to call in help from hackers." his eyes narrowed as he remembered the trip to the security room not long ago. What was that riddle again? It must have meant something, but it had been very oddly worded. Perhaps it had just been to distract them from what was really going on.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Desperate is more than likely all Charles has ever been..." Shionhara idly commented to Sendo as he walked up to survey the scene, the hacker that appeared on the screen seemed more like a third party to Shinohara, a distant friend that might of come in to help Charles, but he wouldn't dismiss the possibility that Charles did ask for the hacker, either way. Jasper seemed to have injured himself pretty badly and more than likely wouldn't be able to put up a fight now.

"I won't comment on your old man.. he might love you like family for all I know, or he might want to manipulate and dispose of you like Sendo already said, I can't put myself inside that man's head and tell you what to believe.. but what I can do, is punish you for the crimes that you have committed." Shinohara explained to Jasper, not one to meddle with family issues, or whatever sick relationship the servant had with Charles, it was none of his business and didn't really interest him much.

Shinohara reached down and grabbed Jasper's wrist a little too roughly while yanking him up, then the S.W.A.T member twisted Jasper's arm behind his back and pinned it, using his free arm to grab Jasper's other and pin it as well, this way Jasper couldn't make an escape to attempt, although somehow Shinohara doubted he would, the man looked like he had already given up.
So, Shinohara nudged his head for Evan to come over. 

"I'm out of handcuffs, hah... not to sound hasty, but do you mind?" He grinned towards the other rather sheepishly, knowing that Evan should have a set or two of handcuffs on him at all times, injured or not, Shinohara never liked a criminal to not be in handcuffs, the exception would be Sendo right now, and that was only because he was temporarily helping the case because they shared the same goal.

"I'm not on your side.. I actually quite despise murderers, criminals, scum alike.. but I would like to give you a piece of advice, Kid.. don't let anyone put thoughts into your head except yourself, humans are manipulative b!stards, and it would serve you well to make your own decisions and not let others make them for you.
Mind you, this is the only advice you're gonna get out of me, and that's only because you remind me of someone I knew back at a coffee shop I regular, he's always trying to take too much on himself.. and you're reminding me of him right now, disgustingly enough." 
Shinohara mused with a chuckle, he really did hate criminals, so he wasn't sure why he would even offer them any kind of advice or explanations, but he just felt he might as well, they weren't going to be able to rush things anyway.

*.: Charles :.*

"I wouldn't compare you to a _ dog_.. they are too loyal, they never betray unlike someone I know." Emphasizing that Teela was this someone, Charles didn't hesitate to reach out and grab the blunderbuss, forcefully pushing it down so Teela wasn't able to aim the thing at him, and he looked the maid dead in her eyes, his own eyes giving her a warning that if she made the wrong move, she wouldn't be leaving this tower unscathed.

"Now then, listen to me and listen to me well, because I will not repeat myself... I want you out of my sight, I can't stand you.. if you value yourself at all, you'll hear me out.. and if you don't? well, we'll still what happens to those who don't heed my little warnings." Charles scoffed in the maid's face, glaring at her as he dared her to even move, he had no time for this, he was in the process of teaching his new servants the ropes and how to send them off into the mansion, he didn't need distractions..

Not only that, Jasper was probably captured already, and he had plans to retrieve the boy soon enough, this would only make things take longer.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 8, 2015)

I glared back at Charles as he pointed my blunderbuss away. "If you don't want to see me, then why not get rid of your eyes? The world would be better off without your vision anyways!" I chuckled, my grin growing. "I'm nothing but lowly scum, correct? But would a piece of scum have the insane guts to do this?" I questioned as I pulled my leg back, aiming it at his shin.


----------



## ethre (Apr 8, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi gave a light smile towards Suzuya, relieved to know that the pain in his wounds were dying down. "As long as we have Charles and each other, we can!...though, I have a strange feeling that maybe Sendo's comforted me before my torture.. is that weird?"  she asked the boy, even though she knew he probably didn't know better. When she mentioned that he comforted her, heat rushed to her cheeks. She took it as anger towards him - he'd burned and burned her after all, and was probably even the source of her having no hearing. She quickly brushed it off, waving her hands for emphasis."A-anyway, don't believe that man, he'll probably just torture you again the next time he sees you. Charles wouldn't let him or Sendo near us.."  she smiled, sounding as if she were a mother.

 Nagito Komaeda

Still staring at the blood on the ground, it was now evident that Suzuya was tortured. Why..? Why was he tortured? He's solved many cases before this, even considered becoming an investigator alongside Shinohara and Saionji.. but he couldn't figure out why Suzuya was tortured. Was it something he did? No, he did absolutely nothing to deserve this punishment. Perhaps he was kidnapped in his sleep - no, Suzuya could've defended himself in such a case. But.. then how could he have been tortured? He couldn't think of any other way that Suzuya could've been tortured until he came to a conclusion - no, it couldn't be, he refused to believe it.

He'd turned himself in. At this thought, without a word, Komaeda got up towards the door, walking around the mansion and frantically checking each and every room for the albino. There was no evidence or clues anywhere as to where the stitched boy was taken, so he checked the second floor, checking the rooms there as well. He had no idea what went on in Charles' wretched mind, and he didn't hesitate to ruin whatever plan was brewing in it. Something about that old man even touching Suzuya made something in his brain snap and want to give him a brutal death by decapitating him and then letting him boil. He didn't want to think of what he did to Suzuya or the pain he must've suffered - which made him think it was impossible for him to have willingly sent himself in for torture. Was it because he seemed angry at him earlier? The albino _did_ go to rather extravagant lengths to please Komaeda.. but all this over him feeling bad for his actions was unbelievable. What made it more unbelievable was that someone would do it for vermin like Komaeda. 

After checking all the rooms, Komaeda stormed up to the third floor, checking the rooms there and thinking over this mess. What compelled Suzuya so much that he would do such a thing for mere trash? Garbage, literal scum that will never amount to anything or prove to serve any use to the world?

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji refused to look anymore at Big Sister's blood and flesh scattered on the ground, or, rather, everywhere. So she buried her face in Mr. Shinohara's shoulder, mumbling, "I.. want to go to bed."  Her fists clenched, holding onto the man's sleeve quietly and not caring for whoever else was in the room with them. Where did Koizumi go..? They were gonna play and share candy.. if she were dead, the body would still be here, wouldn't it? She felt determined to find her, but at the same time sickly since her only friend was gone. There wasn't a thing she could do about it, and this was proof. "Big Sis is dead.. she won't be coming back.."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 8, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z looked up at Evan, not bothering to put up any sort of fight, but instead, she placed her knife in his hand. Her bear had gone missing so it would be the only weaponry she had, and she'd release a soft sigh. Charles had promised her, upon hire, there would be no consequences, no police, no arrests. That was why she said yes, she could have fun without jail time. She'd killed in the past and cleaned it up without leaving any trace, so she knew she was wanted in other towns, other places, but why here? She didn't even get the chance to kill anyone, she just let someone die. That's what these police were doing now, every second they waited to save Suzuya and Mahiru. They were allowing them to die. Did that make them killers?
Z didn't even look at Jasper. That jerk never believed her, he never wanted to work with her, she knew he was using her... so why did she stick around? Why did she like him so much? All that she did to try and help him was wasted now that he was caught, and all because he couldn't hear the truth, even now that Sendo told him the same thing. It didn't make sense, it made Z's head hurt, and she just wanted to go outside, she wanted to breathe.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Jasper passively replied, "If you plan on arresting me for living my life the only way I've known how for the past 10 years, go ahead. Do it. I won't run. I won't fight back. I am happy with only the knowledge that you'll end up losing in the end. They all do~" He had a smug smile on his face. Even if he wasn't there to see it, he was confident in the old man's ability to make people suffer. He'd be able to keep the game going and to make sure there are no escapes or any survivors that'll cause him trouble.

Jasper felt the other man grab his hands getting ready to place handcuffs on him. He waited patiently while his fate was being decided by others. Such a silly little thing to have happened. 

Evan nodded at the command. "One second, sir." He grabbed the knife from Z while holding onto her arm with his other hand. He dragged her over to join the main group and fished in his pockets for a pair of handcuffs. Once he produced one, he gave it to Shinohara before grabbing onto Z's wrist again. He whispered into her ear, "Don't think about trying anything funny, okay?" Even though, it did seem like the girl wasn't going to put much of a fight up anymore. She seemed to have almost given up.

Jasper laughed. "I don't want your advice. However much you try to convince me of who Charles is, I will refuse to believe you. You'll never understand how much I appreciate him for raising me." He added, low to himself, "Besides, if I were to leave his side, I'd have nowhere to go. No one to help... no family at all." He took a deep break before staring off into the distance once again.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Whence Shinohara obtained the handcuffs and started to put Jasper's wrists into them, he felt just a little regretful that things had to turn out this way for Jasper, he hadn't known the servant personally, but the way he was acting right now reminded Shinohara of someone that had nothing left, the way Jasper clung to Charles and said his life would have no meaning without the man was somewhat respectful, yet at the same time horrible and Shinohara had to shake his head a bit to clear his thoughts, he wouldn't pity a murderer, no matter the reason.

"Thank you very much, Evan." He smiled over to the man, and if he had the hands available, Shinohara would of pat Saionji's head and told her that everything was going to be alright, but he was making sure to secure Jasper, and thus didn't have the chance to, instead he sighed and tried to reassure the girl. "It's fine.. Charles wouldn't kill that easily, I'm sure they're both fine, we came too fast so he had to flee, makes sense! right?" Shinohara smiled down at Saionji, trying to lift her spirits with some of his light hearted chit chat.

Although his eyes caught sight of Komaeda leaving the scene, and he narrowed his eyes as he watched the other go, he would have to deal with the boy later, right now, securing their captives would be first priority. 
"I hate to say something so dastardly.. but I think we should use this kid to our advantage, if Charles really does care for him as he believes, we can use him as a bargaining  chip." Shinohara proposed a little hesitantly, not one for captives, yet at this point they were running out of options and the clock was ticking.

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Ah.. perhaps he was using the same method that Komaeda was? that uhm... oh! _Stockholm syndrome_." Suzuya replied to Koizumi curiously, unsure of his own answer yet wanting to say it, after all, the Albino was convinced that was the only reason he felt any kind of connection to Komaeda, it was because the other used the method known as Stockholm and lured the Albino into a false sense of security.

Yet it wouldn't matter now, Suzuya wouldn't give in, not after Charles showed him the light and rescued both him and Koizumi from that torturous chamber where Komaeda and Sendo had left them to rot.

However, the Albino grew puzzled as he stared at koizumi's face, and reached out to trace a finger down her cheek to see if it was warm, and to his surprise it wasn't just red, it was hot against his fingertip. Suzuya gasped, leaning back a bit as he exclaimed. "Ah! It's hot!" 

"Your face is red and burning.. why is that, is it because you're angry, Desu?" The Albino questioned, blinking a few times as he stared towards the other as if she would explode or spontaneously morph into another being at any second, the albino was eccentric, and so were his expectations.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles was just about to reply before he got kicked in the chin, grunting in pain as he heeled over for a second, holding his breath to surpass the pain, the old man was just that, old, and as such his bones weren't like they used to be, such a weak kick from the maid actually hurt him, and for allowing himself not to foresee the maid's attack, he scoffed at himself.

"If that's the case.. I'll just rid you of your own sight, doesn't that sound more interesting?!" Charles struggled to keep his tone quiet as he hissed towards the maid, suddenly lunging his arm forward and grabbing Teela's throat, the old man then in all of his fury got a rather sick and twisted idea, and acting on his own desire to wound the girl, Charles thrust his other hand forward and attempted to plunge out the maid's eye from the socket with only his fingers, trying to grab hold of it and yank the thing out so she would no longer be able to see him and find him so easily.

_(Ew, ew, I'm so sorry, it's up to you if you want her eye to be yanked out omg ew. ;w; )_
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 8, 2015)

I screamed as his fingers dug into the socket of my left eye, blood oozing through his fingers. I desperately tried to push away from him, but the old man's grip on my neck was firm. I started to fire blank shots at Charles, but all it did was make my eardrums pop, muffling my screams. I fell to my knees as I watched in horror as my eye was ripped out, leaving a dark hole where it used to be. My hand flew up to my eye socket as I tried to stop the bleeding, but as a result, I only worsened the agonizing pain. I could still see out of my remaining eye, but my vision was hazy and blurred from the tears that grew on my eyelashes. I started to feel myself start to slip away from consciousness as I was choked, and I soon fell limp like a ragdoll.


----------



## ethre (Apr 9, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda began to gradually lose hope, realizing Suzuya and Koizumi were probably not in a lot of the rooms he'd already checked. He never really explored the first floor other than the kitchen and music room, so he felt he should be cautious as to where he stepped but he still rushed, wanting to make sure Suzuya was okay. He heard voices coming from the staircase - one of which belonged to that irritating Teela and another which belonged to Charles, which picqued his interest and made him get close to a wall so he wouldn't be noticed. When he saw the girl fall limp, he couldn't help but smile. Sure, he never agreed with Charles but this made a strange, new respect grow for him. However, that respect was short-lived when he'd snuck around the two fighting, and looked through a creak in the door which revealed a singed Koizumi and a wounded Suzuya - which pained the tall boy to witness - it hurt him to see Suzuya hurt because of his actions.. and it made him want to run into the room and hug the albino. 

That was impossible though, now that Charles was here. As much as he hated it, Komaeda decided to hide and waited pateitly for the man to leave.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Most likely.. I don't think Sendo must've meant any of those words, he just wanted to torture us in the end. Don't believe either of them, only Charles.."  Koizumi smiled, but the heat from earlier rose to her cheeks again when Suzuya pointed it out. "I don't know either! I think I'm.. angry? It's probably Sendo's doing, he's a big jerk who's just gotten into my head.."  the girl puffed out her cheeks, turning her head away, face burning.

She really didn't have a clue of what Sendo wanted to do with her.. it seemed that he really buried in that Stockholm syndrome Suzuya was talking about.

Saionji Hiyoko

"He could kill them whenever he wants to.."  Saionji said quietly, staring at the ground. "From the evidence it's obvious - we can't promise that he won't torture them again.. he could kill anyone, even Big Sis.."  she winced when she said those words, her tone noticeably lacking the cocky demeanor she possessed just a couple of minutes ago when she didn't see any of this. She frowned, frightened for her friend and mostly just talking to herself now, not wanting to meet the eyes of Mr. Shinohara.


----------



## Taka (Apr 9, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

"Mr. Shinoharaaa!" Yuki called, running down the hall when she caught sight of the investigators. As she reached them, she latched onto the man's arm. "I got lost when you went to the security room, but you weren't there when I found it..." tears welled up in her eyes as she spoke, "It's really scary in here, please don't leave me alone anymore." She released Shinohara's arm when she saw Sendo. "Oh, how's your arm?" she asked him, forgetting about her fears already.

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"It's not really my style to do something like that, but it may be the only chance we have." Sendo replied to Shinohara's idea with a discontented sigh. He felt his heart sink a little at the investigator's attitude toward Jasper, but not because the killer didn't deserve it--he definitely did. It was because Sendo knew that he deserved that same treatment in reality, he was no better than Jasper in terms of past crimes. But he wasn't going to let Koizumi go through any more pain. Even if it was the last thing he would do, Sendo was going to make sure Mahiru was safe and sound, he didn't care what would happen to him afterward. Just then, Yuki came running down the hall and grabbed Shinohara as though he were a large stuffed bunny. 

"Ah, it's fine." Sendo answered her when she asked him about the injury from Suzuya's bite. Sendo tried to remember if he had met this girl before, though he gave up when nothing came to mind. "Don't worry, we won't leave you alone, young lady." he added reassuringly.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 9, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z nodded in response to Evan's warning, though she could hear it in his voice that he already knew she wouldn't do anything. This was it for her. If Charles really came to save Jasper, he'd kill her for sure, he'd kill her for planting those thoughts in Jasper's head and Jasper would just be a robot once again. In fact, Charles would probably ask Jasper to kill her. That would be okay. She looked over at the male she had once been allied with before she sighed softly, her voice trembling as she spoke.
"You'd have me. You wouldn't be alone."
Her eyes returned to Evan as she watched the investigator. He seemed nicer than the others, including that Kenai fellow that stayed back because of what Z did, so she hoped he would be the one to keep hold of her the entire time. She didn't like the way that Shinohara dragged her and pushed her around.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Jasper zoned out most of their conversation, not really caring anymore of what they had to say. He started to look around the spot where they were standing and his jaw dropped when he saw Z just standing there. The one person who surprised him; someone who he could have trusted. The very same girl who had ratted him out. He looked at her with a pained expression on his face, not really having the energy to do anything more. After all, he was still injured and bleeding. How could the investigators not see that?

Evan spoke up to Shinohara's suggestion, "That does seem like a good plan but how will we be able to contact Charles? How will he even know that we have one of his servants?" He was intrigued by this particular plan and wanted to see it put into action. He was usually the type to talk things out before doing them but now, he really wanted to get something done. It did feel rewarding to capture two killers so far. Maybe now, the victims in this estate will be even more safe until they were able to truly save them from this horrid place.

He watched the young girl beside him nod. She seemed to be a bit sad and frightened. Maybe she was forced into this. Evan believed that anyone who hurt another person was bad but if someone was forcing these people to commit crimes, maybe they were victims too. Why did the maid seem so... suspicious? She was certainly crazy but she had a deep sadness about her as well. He whispered to the killer beside him, trying to be a bit polite, "I'm sure he'll be okay. He seems to be bleeding a lot and his injuries might lower his sentencing." He could certainly tell that these two had some kind of thing going on. As for what kind, he wasn't really sure. But it wasn't really any of his concern, his first priority was to save the victims and make sure the killers were put away for the safety of the town.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 10, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Saionji... " Shinohara sorrowfully started, his expression softening as he glanced down at the girl, she was going through so much right now and staying strong simply wasn't an option for her, the blonde needed a rock and the man felt afraid that he couldn't support her, there were no comforting words that he could offer Saionji, for his own crippling fear settling inside his heart made him imagine the worst had already happened to his son, and as much as he tried to shake the thought of Suzuya possibly being dead already, it still haunted him, and prevented him from comforting Saionji or Yuki, all he could offer the frail girls was a ruffle of the hair and a sad smile to try to ease their worries.

Sighing, Shinohara tried to level his head as he attempted to focus back onto the thought at hand. 
They needed to figure out exactly how to use Jasper as a bargaining chip, yet more importantly they had to keep him alive so they could use him as a bargaining chip and that bothered the S.W.A.T member to a point, knowing that they would have to care in anyway for the servant gave him an uncomfortable feeling within his gut. 

"Charles will know.. if he has this mansion surveyed as we expect, he'll know our actions before we even make them, I have no doubt that he already anticipated our decision before we even came to it.." Shinohara made a rather risky assumption, and contemplated that perhaps he was giving Charles a little too much credit for being the mastermind of this mansion.

Although at the same time Shinohara had no doubt that the old man would be one step ahead of them, he had been doing this for years and had gotten away with it, and this was probably the first time investigators even got involved, and out of mere coincidence were they even allowed to, this case wasn't official, and by no means legally permitted. it was a rescue mission that Shinohara formed on a whim, and could of landed them in serious trouble had the case came up with no results. 

"We need to tend to the boy's wounds first... then we can think of a plan to lure Charles out, I hate waiting but.. he's going to be no use to us if he dies.. however, I don't want to leave the captives hanging.. " Shinohara started as he examined everyone in the room, they someone that could scout the mansion and possibly find the captives location before Charles would move them, that way they could just rush in once Jasper was fixed up and play their card for trade, then after Koizumi and Suzuya were secured and at a safe distance, they would take Charles and Jasper down on the spot before they could make a move.

"Any volunteers to scout..? I want to make this patchwork quick, nothing fancy." Gesturing to Jasper before the man continued with 
"We don't have time to wait for him to heal completely, we need to move quickly.. each second we waste, the captives lives are on the line and ticking away, however if we lose this important chess piece.. I fear time will run out before we even find them."

*.: Suzuya :.*

"Only Charles.." Suzuya agreed with Koizumi as he repeated her words, smiling as he closed his eyes and thought about the sentence that came from his mouth, somehow it felt alien, and made him feel a little uncomfortable as he uttered them.
The stitched boy played it off as just feeling wrong in general after the torture, his senses were out of whack from the torture he endured earlier, and decided that finding out why Koizumi's cheeks were red would be a little more fun than worrying about it.

"Ah! I would get angry too.. but I don't think getting mad will solve anything to do with Komaeda-san, I want to take revenge.. it's much more sweet!" The Albino giggled as he exclaimed this, idly starting to sway his legs that dangled from the chair he sat at for entertainment, yet Suzuya didn't notice how quickly his heart picked up pace as he said Komaeda's name.. almost as if it were aching for some reason, an odd sensation of wanting to see the other was passed off as the Albino wanting to hurt Komaeda for what he did to him, thinking that he only wanted to see Komaeda so he could put the other through the same pain he had to go through.

"Aye aye Sir!~ can you bring me back some sweets too-" Suzuya cut himself off as Charles abruptly shut the door, frowning a bit at how much of a hurry the old man seemed to be in, it was nothing that the Albino could stop however, and he knew he had to be grateful to Charles for saving him, so he wouldn't complain even if the old man didn't bring any delicious sweets back. 

*.: Charles :.*

Charles chuckled as Teela screamed, merely digging his fingers in more to cause the maid pain before the old man inevitability yanked her eyeball right from the socket, throwing the disgusting thing to the floor so he didn't have to taint his hands with it's gooey blood, wiping the substance off onto the side of his pants as he scoffed at how dirty the girl was, ignoring her wailing and struggling to stand, Charles turned back to the door that was still ajar, and leaned in to chime to the two occupants.

"Oh! It seems that we have a rather awful rodent out here.. I hate to leave you two, but I'll be back shortly, I need to dispose of it.. if this thing stays here, then we will for certain get some sort of disease.. you two rest, and if anyone comes in, please do show them some _hospitality_." the old man finished and was just about to leave, when he quickly stopped himself, wagging his finger as if he was trying to keep a thought within his mind that begged to escape him.

"I'll also be bringing you two weapons when I return.. we don't know when they will come back, now do we? It would be better if we can defend ourselves, so I'm going to scrounge up some weaponry that will be to our liking." Charles grinned as he said this, letting the two know that they would soon get the revenge they craved, then the old man finally turned to leave, grabbing the unconscious Teela roughly by the hair, he yanked her by the golden locks and started down the staircase dragging her all the while.

Although the real reason the man was leaving Koizumi and Suzuya behind was not just weaponry, in truth Charles already knew that Jasper would of probably been caught by now, and he had to check to see just how severe the situation had gotten without him there, after all, the surprise in the morning wouldn't be as suspenseful if his faithful servant wouldn't be at his side. someone needed to help him train the two newbies so Charles could get the terror filled finale on the road after all. Charles had plans to attend to, big plans that only Jasper could help him with, and so, the old man carefully treaded down the staircase with the maid's body in tow.

_(Ah! sorry for taking like a day to reply, eep! </3 ) _​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 10, 2015)

I opened my eye as I was dragged down the stairs, tears dripping from my eye, blood pouring out of my socket. Sobbing, I grabbed onto my hair as I was pulled by it, half stumbling, half falling. "L-let me go! Let me go you monster!" I shrieked, trying to pull myself away from him. "You god damned, ****ing, eye stealing, devil worshiping, son of a *****!" I screamed, weakly slamming my fist into his thigh.


----------



## ethre (Apr 11, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

Once the coast was clear, Komaeda scuttled out behind the plant he was hiding behind and rushed over to the room he saw earlier, the watchtower, he assumed. He spotted the familiar albino in there, relief washing over his face. "Suzuya! Suzuya, are you okay, what happened, I--"  Komaeda asked, rushing into the room when he was sure Charles wasn't there anymore, not wanting to risk the stitched boy getting tortured again for his reckless actions. He didn't know what to say - there were bandages all over his body and it looks like his hair was wet. It was most likely from the well in the cellar, but Komaeda hasn't quite figured out why Charles would need a well without the intention of drowning his victims. The boy seemed to be talking to Koizumi.. why was she here, anyhow? Suzuya he understood, but he couldn't put his finger on what could be the reason. He'd overheard his name in the conversation earlier, but he felt he shouldn't point it out.

 He drew closer to the albino, making sure that he was okay by holding up his arms gently, carressing the stitches lining it in the process. "If you don't mind me asking.. Suzuya, why did you leave?"  Komaeda asked in a worried tone. His face was dangerously close to the other's, making sure that he was okay, and inspecting other areas around the albino's body for maybe smaller injuries. 

Koizumi Mahiru 

"I think I'd agree.. if Sendo ever shows his face in front of me again, I'll do what he did to me, for defiling a woman like that! It's crude!"  Koizumi nodded, until someone's burst into the room. Komaeda. "Hey! You b*stard, you can't show your face around here!"  Koizumi said, pointing at the tall boy accusingly.


----------



## Taka (Apr 11, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo was anxious to get moving and find Mahiru. "I'll do the scouting, that is if you don't mind." he suggested, hoping the investigators would approve. He couldn't just stand around idly waiting for Charles to cook up some other plan, they needed to act now. Though the feeling that something horrible awaited all of them couldn't be shaken, as Sendo attempted to cling to the hope that Koizumi was alright. As the minutes went by however, Sendo's distant feelings of despair sunk in slowly and his desperation grew with each mention of Charles. Surely he would begin to fall apart if they found no leads soon--after all, what did he have left to live for anymore, if not for Koizumi?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 11, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z tilted her head curiously, her eyes locked with Evan's before she released a heavy sigh.
"He's my... friend. And I think you should be careful using him as a hostage, if Charles is one step ahead of the game as we all believe, that means he might have something horrible in mind planned for you all."
Her voice was low, as she only wanted Evan to hear, knowing the other police didn't trust her. She then turned her eyes back over to Jasper to watch him. It made her sad to see him like that, like watching a hurt puppy stumble along with nowhere to go. Jasper. Her Jasper. The one who not so long ago entrusted her with his secret room. The one who left her for dead.​


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

Evan reassured, "Don't worry. Shinohara has been in this business for a long time. I'm sure he has something in mind." It surprised him to hear the girl call the other killer her friend. Could killers even have friends? Were they even capable of such things? It seemed rather strange. How thin the line between victim and killer was. It made him wonder if Alice had ever harmed anyone. He had no doubt in his mind that she was harmless but now, a new sense of confusion arose. He shook his head. Better to wrap up this case soon before he really did get lost.

Jasper stared into Z's eyes from where he stood, as if he was trying to mentally communicate with the other. He was trying to ask why she had ratted him out so easily. He really didn't understand why she did that. It baffled him. Confused him. He had began to believe they were allies but after that, it showed that they were nothing more than two strangers, incapable of trusting each other or working together. 

Then, he had a brief thought of going to save her but let it slide. He can't put himself in jeopardy just for her. Then there was the whole thing about brainwashing. She didn't seem to understand how deep the connection between him and Charles went. He did begin to believe her at first but then, it landed him in this situation. He laughed dryly to himself. Maybe, if they met under better circumstances, they could have been great friends or maybe even more than that...


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 11, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara finally noticed that Evan had caught Z, and gestured for Evan to come closer so they could put the two criminals together, they could probably keep a better eye on them if they kept them by each other after all.

"It's not much.. but if you can help us out with this, I'm sure you'll get brownie points when we take you back to the station." Shinohara told Sendo as he also gave a nod of approval to let him know to go ahead and scout, if it was just another criminal it would be fine if they were caught anyway, going alone was dangerous and Shinohara knew the risk, so sacrificing another sinful human being didn't bother him as much as sacrificing one of his comrades if the worst result came up.

However Shinohara had a feeling that Sendo would be able to hold his own and perhaps even find the location they needed revealed, searching his pockets for a walkie talkie, Shinohara came over and plopped the device down into Sendo's hands. 

"Once you find their location.. if it's not too much to ask, can you fill us in?" The S.W.A.T member looked sternly into Sendo's eyes as he said this, yet held a firm smile that somehow let the other know how important it was to inform the investigators, perhaps not just for arresting Charles, but for letting the father reunite with his son, and to save Koizumi from harms way, Shinohara always was more concerned with the captives than he was the hostile criminals.

"For now.. does anyone here know standard medical?" Turning to the group as he looked over everyone, the man waited for someone to volunteer to give Jasper a quick patch up job, they had to be quick if they wanted to be able to use the servant as bait to lure out Charles. 

*.: Suzuya :.*

Even while he was somewhat zoning out, Suzuya let himself nod in agreement with Koizumi.
After all the stitched boy understood where Koizumi was coming from with such a statement, it was gross and perverted to do something like that to someone and it made him feel quite uncomfortable to know that Komaeda defiled his body like that as well. they were both tortured with their bodies treated as toys for entertainment by both Sendo and Komaeda.

Suzuya opened his mouth and was about to tell the red head exactly how they could get their revenge when the very person who caused harm to the stitched boy entered the room, the stitched boy could only sit there with his mouth agape as his fellow servant tried to defend him, telling Komaeda that he wasn't welcomed there.

The Albino couldn't even process it until it was too late and Komaeda had gotten uncomfortably close, Suzuya watched in horror as the other held up his stitched arm and started to caress it as if the other cared for him, the Albino was in such utter shock that he didn't know how to reply and only flinched as the other caressed him, instinctively leaning back to try to create some distance between Komaeda's face and his own as the boy trembled ever so slightly, this was the person that tortured him, the same person that left him half dead back in the torture chamber, and the same person that Suzuya swore revenge upon. 

Yet Suzuya felt not rage or resentment towards the other, right now all the Albino felt was terrified, his own fear paralyzing him as all he couldn't even bring himself to speak or protest the other's actions, all Suzuya did was stare towards Komaeda in horror and shock like a deer in headlights might.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles ignored Teela as he continued to pull her along, his grip slowly ripping out her hair due to the result of her struggling while being dragged like that, and with such a weak attempt of a smack, Charles paid it no mind as he made his way towards the bathroom across from the end of the stairwell. 

Thinking nothing of the ruckus Teela was causing due to how far they were in the mansion, no one would be able to hear the maid so it was pointless to scream like that and even pray for someone to help her now, and as such Charles grabbed the doorknob and twisted, trotting on into the bathroom and only when Charles came inside did the old man finally let go of Teela.

Then coming over to it and with a quick thrust, dropping Teela off into the Jacuzzi that sat in the middle of the room with a splash that wet the pristine tile floors, the man stuck out his leg and tapped the on switch with the heel of his shoe and grinned as the water heated up and the water started to shake and tremor. 

"You know.. you shouldn't be so cross with me, I don't have time for it to be honest.." Charles explained as he started to leisurely make his way back to the door, gripping the doorframe as he looked back at the bubbling water and scoffed 
"Simply let the game play out and stay out of my business.. until then, get washed up, you rotten piece of filth!" scrunching his nose as he said this, Charles then shut the door and left down the hallway with haste.

As the old man surveyed the hallways to make sure the coast was clear, the old man heard noises from a certain direction and ended up taking a detour so he wouldn't run into the investigators, and as it turned out his timing was flawless as he had taken the entire different route just to get past them, yes it was longer, but it was worth it in the end as Charles knew exactly where he wanted to go, and headed to the location of which he hid all of his sharp and fun toys.

_(Eww sorry for the bad post I was rushing;; xwx; )_
​


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

Evan nodded and gently pulled Z towards the others so that they could join the group instead of being so far. He spoke up, "I don't know too much but if it seems like there is no other option, I could attempt to help out with his wounds? Do we have the proper supplies? Where do you think they'd hide the first aid kit, if there even is one here?"

Jasper replied, even though no one was talking to him, "If you'll allow me, I have a first aid kit hidden around the mansion. I just need 20 minutes to grab it and I will be back here." He knew they wouldn't allow him to go alone but they did seem desperate so it was worth a shot. He added, "If you don't trust me, I'll let that kid tag along." He pointed at Evan, who seemed like he was the only one to trust among the investigators. Jasper could easily manipulate the other if it came to that.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 11, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z returned Jasper's gaze sheepishly, watching as the confusion crossed his gaze. What was he trying to ask her? She narrowed her eyes a bit, attempting to decode what his expression meant. She was only trying to help him. She wanted him to appear weaker, needier, so if things got too hot with the investigators, he could surprise them. Why couldn't he understand that? Unless there was another reason he was upset with her. Damn it, she wouldn't let him be used as pawn to draw out Charles. And what for? So the investigators would be killed, and that would lead to Jasper killing her? No. She wouldn't go down that easily. If it's a distraction that needed to happen, so be it.

She narrowed her eyes, reading the faces in the room. Pain, disgust, anger, anxiety, it was all there, including on her and Jasper's face. They were much superior to the police, so why did they have so much in common? It baffled her, annoyed her, and she grunted at Jasper's attempt to get his first-aid kit. Of course he'd need an escort; with his foolish actions recently, he'd be locked up forever if it came down to it.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 12, 2015)

Rubbing my head as I was released, I was about to ask the old man why he brought me to the bathroom. But was cut off as I was thrown into the boiling water. I let out a loud sob as my head hit the side of the bath, but my most concern was directed at the water. Cursing loudly, I jumped out of the Jacuzzi but slipped on the wet tile, causing me to fall flat on my face. Screams of anguish escaped me, but not from landing on my eyeless socket. Instead, my clothes were burning up. I felt my skin start to burn from the small flames coming from the sodium laced into my uniform. "D-damn t-that b*stard... Damn him..." I sobbed as the clothing continued to burn in the small flames. "I-I refuse to d-die... I s-simply won't allow it... But why must the world hate me so...? Am I j-just a mistake?" I questioned myself as I started ripping off the sodium-filled clothing, tossing it into the water. "That uniform always did keep me in the dark. I never could really tell when I hit my marks." A small smile formed on my lips, dispite all the pain I had gone through. "I doubt I'll even make any more when I'm half-blinded!" I giggled, dragging myself over to the corner of the bathroom farthest from the door. Curling up in the fetal position, I sighed once the cold tile began to cool down my burnt skin. "My only wish now is to kill that b*statd..." I chuckled as I closed my blue eye, letting the sounds of the Jacuzzi lull me to a light sleep.


----------



## ethre (Apr 12, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda and Koizumi Mahiru

Komaeda didn't pay much attention to the redhead's words and kept looking at Suzuya. But when the albino flinched at his touch, something clicked in Komaeda's head. He narrowed his eyes slightly, as if to inspect the other again - noticing there was a somewhat faraway and blank look in his eyes - almost like it didn't possess hope. He was puzzled by Suzuya's behavior, but he decided not to say anything for now. He didn't expect Charles to go so far as to force the stitched boy to express such a manner. He didn't know if this was all true yet, so the taller boy stood up from his spot on his floor. He gave a small grin to himself before putting his newly-formulated plan in action and then stuck out his hand and placed it on top of the other's. The boy slowly lowered his head and kissed the top of the albino's hand and nipped lightly at the boy's fingers, looking up at the stitched boy slightly and winking.

At this, Koizumi stood up abrupty from her seat with an angered expression, not too sure if it was because she had to watch this disgusting display from the person who tortured Suzuya and Suzuya himself not doing anything about it, or the fact that the tall boy was so bold or revolting enough to even try this sort of thing after what he's done to the poor stitched boy. She made her way over to Komaeda, ripped him off of the albino's hand and glared at the torturer because he still had that sickening grin on his face. The redhead struck the side of the tall boy's face as if to wipe off the satisfied smile on the other's face. "Did you not hear me? You're not welcome here, after what you've done to Suzuya, you b*stard! Get away!"  Koizumi frowned, fists clenched.

The taller boy did nothing to dodge the girl's slap, the same smile from before returning to this face.  "Ah, that stings.."  the boy began before hearing the rest of the girl's sentence. After what he's done? He didn't do anything bad to Suzuya other than the fact that he's scolded him twice for what he's done, but it was nothing to get so angry over. "Done something? I was just testing out a theory I had just now. I don't believe I've done anything terrible to him, I just prevented anything like that happening."


----------



## Taka (Apr 12, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"That's not exactly why I offered..." Sendo answered Shinohara in a low voice before the investigator placed a walkie-talkie in his hands. He examined the device, listening to the man's request. "Understood." he replied with a nod as he put it in his pocket. "You hang in there, alright?" he said, not wanting to admit the investigators had grown on him a little. With that, he ran off, not wasting any time to find the room Charles' captives were inside of--if they were still alive.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 12, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"You should hang in there, too." Shinohara replied a little awkwardly, for some reason he trusted Sendo a little too much already, although the S.W.A.T member could of guessed it was because of the humanity Sendo kept displaying, then turning back to the group.

There weren't many options left and as much as Shinohara didn't want to allow Jasper to roam around the mansion, if simply one person escorted him then it would no doubt end in despair, Jasper might of looked like a kicked puppy moments ago but in reality this man was a ruthless killer, trained and emotionless to the point of being inhumane, someone like him couldn't be trusted to be alone with one of his men, yet seeing how terrified and scared both Yuki and Saionji were helped Shinohara come to his reluctant decision.

"Evan will escort you.. I apologize, but there is no way I'm letting you go by yourself, I would be an idiot if I trusted you to even come back." Shinohara gave his order cautiously, before calling to Evan in a stern tone that a father might use.

"Evan! stay on your toes.. this guy might look depressed, but that doesn't stop the fact he's ruthless, he might try to get in your head... don't let him, get the supplies and come back as soon as you can, do you understand me?" Shinohara furrowed his brow, letting Evan have this warning to let the investigator know to exercise extreme caution while handling such a dangerous man. 


*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino's heart started to race and his cheeks turned a hot red colour, his eyes widening in both shock and horror towards Komaeda's actions yet the stitched boy was immobilized by just how violated and horrified he was by what Komaeda was doing to him, it didn't make sense and as much as the stitched boy wanted to be disgusted, as much as he wanted to be grossed out and push the other away from him, his body was paralyzed and simply wouldn't allow it.

His heart picked up even more speed as he felt Komaeda's lips against his hand, his breathing hastened as his whole body started to tremble at the sensations that his former torturer's kisses and nips caused him, his mind was racing yet no words could come out as the situation was enough to traumatize the poor Albino and all he could do was helplessly allow the other to violate him like this.

Thankfully Koizumi stepped in and struck Komaeda's hand, in turn Suzuya's body finally allowed him to snatch his hand back as he held it tightly to his chest, feeling that his heart was just about to explode from the sheer panic he was experiencing and perhaps even pleasure that he was too repulsed to even accept.

"P-Pervert...what were you doing?.." Suzuya growled and tried to sound intimidating as he normally could, yet his voice came out more shaky than he would of liked, and when his body finally wanted to function again the Albino took a wobbly step backwards, feeling the room starting to spin as his head ached the more he thought on why the other did what he just did, his heart really did feel about to burst and it wasn't long until Suzuya felt his body starting to give out on him right when it finally allowed him to move again.

Not being able to process all of the confusion shock and disgust at the same time, all the while the awkward longing that he felt for the other bringing him even more horror, he wanted to retort, to argue with Komaeda and tell him to leave, he wanted to hurt the other, to hurt him and make sure Komaeda never dared to touch him like that again, yet Suzuya started to lose his balance the more he stepped back, the stitched boy was overcome with a wave of nausea. 
Surely enough it was too much for Suzuya to take as his mind wanted to remind him of something that he just couldn't remember, and his headache and nausea increased until he collapsed right then and there.

​


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Jasper smiled, slowly regaining his composure from his little breakdown. "Ah, thank you, sir. Now, could you please unhandcuff me for a bit? It'll be hard to grab my first aid kit when I'm cuffed like this. Don't you understand?" He looked over at Evan and analyzed the other man. He would be an easy one to break. It wouldn't even take that much effort, really. He had already done his research on him and he knew a lot that the other didn't know about.

Evan nodded, taking Shinohara's warning seriously. "Got it, sir. I won't let him escape or harm another person." He watched the killer try to get himself uncuffed as well and said, "There is no need for that. Just show me where the kit is and I'll grab it for you." He gave him a polite smile. "Now then, are you ready to head out?" Evan wasn't about to let the killer have an advantage over him. This wouldn't be right and his training had drilled into his mind the notion of taking charge of the situation and not letting the criminal manipulate you. If this Jasper fellow thought he could easily escape, he had another thing coming his way.


----------



## ethre (Apr 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda  and Koizumi Mahiru

 "Hmm? Pervert? Oh, like I said to Koizumi here, I was merely testing something earlier was all. No harm in that, is there?"  Komaeda asked, giving the albino a friendly smile and stepped backwards slightly to give the boy space to stand up and go.. wherever he was going. He saw the boy wobble, putting out his hands instinctively to catch him if he fell, barely missing him and nearly dropped the frail boy, grabbing his hand at the last second and then gently lowering him to the ground. He then put his arms under and around the boy's legs and back, deciding to carry the boy back to the room. When he neared the door, he turned around slightly to give Koizumi a knowing smirk. He then made sure not to rock Suzuya so much due to all the bandages on his body and not wanting to wake up the boy and headed back towards the bedroom.

Koizumi, upon realizing that Komaeda didn't even listen to her, fumed and grew even angrier at seeing Komaeda scoop up Suzuya and take off from the room, flaunting off that smile again. She took off after him, knowing that Charles would be disgusted at her for losing Suzuya and ran as fast as she could after him and down the stairwell, not quite catching him but keeping a close trail.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 13, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"A fine example already.." Shaking his head at Jasper's attempt to escape, Shinohara decided to leave a little comment for Jasper before the two went off and Evan would be alone with the scoundrel.

"You'll listen to Evan and you won't touch as much of a hair on his head or we'll have a problem... we might not look like much, but we're trained professionals, and I won't hesitate to end your life if you make the wrong move, my priority here is my partners and the innocents..
You on the other hand, are a ruthless killer that sadly doesn't make the list." Shinohara reminded Jasper of his position, and threatened him the best he could so perhaps the man would leave Evan alone and let this patchwork process go by quickly so they could return to the group soon.

Now after he was done and finally being able to tend to the two kids beside him, Shinohara turned and leaning down the S.W.A.T member placed his hands neatly onto his knees, offering a kind hearted smile to the two girls to reassure both Yuki and Saionji that everything would be just fine. 

"Your friend Is probably fine... you know how crazy my son was before? when he tackled you like that? Suzuya is strong, he's fast and although he can be a bit reckless.. he wouldn't let someone just die, he'll protect her and they'll be fine. got it?" his tone came out fatherly as it had before, Shinohara really was a family man when it came down to it, and didn't hesitate to reach out and brush some of Saionji's hair out of her eyes, then proceeding to help wipe her tears away.

Shinohara knew he had to make sure the girls were okay, and even if he didn't want to, he would have to also make sure Z stayed put, so he called over to the once again captured murderer. "And you.. don't try anything and we can get along, got it?"

*.: Charles :.*

Closing the big wooden door behind him, Charles was rather pleased to have found the exact weapons that he wanted to gather up for both Koizumi and Suzuya, weapons that would suit both of their tastes and were easy enough to use when they got the command to fight back against the investigators, he would use them as decoys so Jasper and himself could escape this mansion, the game had gone on a little longer than usual, but Charles would make sure that he reigned victorious as always.

Coming down the empty hallway the old man had tucked a mix of pink and red coloured metal Chinese fan into his belt, it hung from the right side of his buckle and seemed a little dangerously close to his hip, nevertheless the man trotted on, holding a rather dangerous looking scythe that rested upon his shoulder, bouncing slightly as he walked down the hall. the scythe had a dark purple handle that Charles gripped tight, careful not to drop it.


*.: Suzuya :.*

It was seldom, yet the boy would scratch lightly on Komaeda's shirt in his unconscious state, as if trying to wake himself up or make the person that held him drop him.

Although evident that The stitched boy was out cold, as he only twitched every now and then in Komaeda's arms, possibly from a nightmare of sorts that would occur when one fainted or went to sleep so involuntarily, and after awhile Suzuya quietly began mumbling things like _"I'll be a good boy..."_ and _"I have to, or else he'll be cross with me.."_ in whatever nightmare he was having.
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 13, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

Finally reaching the room, Komaeda's breath was ragged and fast, but still made sure that the albino in his arms wasn't uncomfortable. He didn't pay much mind to the boy lightly scratching at him - he'd expect this from Suzuya - so he just walked over to the bed and laid the stitched boy down gently. The tall boy then proceeded to lock the door just in case someone were to try to break in, and he pulled up a chair nearby where Suzuya was sleeping to keep a watch on him to make sure he didn't try to get tortured again. Even though it wasn't that long ago, Komaeda always thought that the albino looked peaceful when he was sleeping and it gave him a sense of relief to know now that he was here, not being tortured.

He inspected the bandages wrapped around his body, sighing at how sloppily done they were but did nothing - he didn't want to wake him up. Suzuya's behavior before was peculiar - had he eaten something bad or did the torture get to his brain and he didn't realize it was him? Whatever it was, he was going to pay Charles back tenfold for even laying a finger on Suzuya. He knew it would all be better in the morning. Komaeda pushed up Suzuya's hair and pecked the top of his forehead before keeping watch on the boy for another hour until he was sure he was sleeping, and fell asleep still in the chair and on an empty spot on the bed next to him.

Saionji Hiyoko

"But she's all alone! He could tackle her, too, if he wanted to! He's going to tackle poor Big Sis!"  Saionji frowned, her cheeks puffing out and cheeks reddening because she was about to cry again. "A pervert is going to touch her! He's going to hurt her and touch her and he'll probably have her killed!"


----------



## Taka (Apr 13, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo walked swiftly through the halls, not leaving a single room unchecked as he went; though the place seemed deserted. All he could think of was Mahiru and how much he hoped he would find her alive and well. That's when his eyes landed on the form of a young girl with red hair moving quickly along and there was no doubt in his mind that it was the photographer that he had been looking for. "Koizumi!" he called, relief washing over him as he approached her. Sendo forgot about the walkie-talkie in his pocket, he didn't even consider where Mahiru had come from or where she was going. "Are you alright?" he asked. Then, looking over her burns, his eyes widened--her wounds looked even more painful when he was this close. "What... have they done to you...?" he questioned in a low tone, disgusted that any human would have defiled someone in this way. He reached out to her but quickly pulled his hand away, not wanting to cause her pain by touching any of the burns on her skin.

He looked downward, anger welling up inside of him as he asked her one more question, "Did Charles do this?"


----------



## ethre (Apr 13, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru  

Mahiru chased relentlessly after Komaeda down the stairs until he ran into a room and locked it, about to go herself to kick the door down until she heard a voice calling her name. She abruptly turned around, surprised and prepared to greet Charles if the voice belonged to him, until she realized just who it was. 

"Hey! Haven't you heard of personal space? Mind your manners around a lady, you brute!" Koizumi sneered, backing off from the man and glared furiously at Sendo. "Oh, am _I_ alright? I would have been if you've been so kind to not torture me, thank you very much." Koizumi's tone was hostile and disgusted at seeing this man even trying to fool her with his dirty, filthy and revolting lies. She was unarmed at the moment, but she would not hesitate to kill him this instant for what he's done.


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

Jasper nodded, with a mischievous grin on his face. "Got it, Mr. Shinohara. I'll be sure to bring back your son's head as a souvenir." He quickly ran off, not waiting to hear what the other man would say in response. This'll be a piece of cake. All he had to do was make it to his little room and he'll be safe. But first, he has to lose the investigator.

Evan reassured Shinohara, "I'll handle him. We'll meet you guys back in the kitchen afterwards." He sped up to catch up with Jasper and grabbed the man's arm. "Hey, slow down. I'm not letting you out of my watch, okay? Don't think you'll have an easy time either. I helped with the Jeff the Killer case so I know my way around killers like you. You're all the same. Just got to learn the pattern and you're nothing to us."

Jasper ignored the other man's taunts and continued on his way. While going down one of the hallways, he paused in his steps when he saw something move in his peripherals. Sneakily peeking a glance without revealing too much, he saw that it was Charles. The image of the old man warmed his heart and brought a smile to his face. Now, he just had to distract the investigator a bit so Charles could join them. He fell to the ground, faking pain on his face. "Ouch. I think I broke my leg."

Evan frowned and bent down to help the other man up. "No, you didn't. That was a lie. You can't fool me." He grew a bit suspicious now. "Is there anyone else here? What's going on? You better tell me now before I shoot a bullet through your head."


----------



## Taka (Apr 14, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo stared at Mahiru with a puzzled look for a minute, trying to process what had just happened. "Now wait a moment, I haven't tortured anyone in my life. How could you possibly mistake Charles for-" That's when he realized what was really going on here. "me..." he finished, looking over the clearly terrified girl before him. Sendo would need to choose his words carefully; Mahiru was not of a stable mind right now and one wrong move could be extremely dangerous.

"Koizumi, tell me what you remember about this mansion." he said, concern lining his voice. He needed to find out just how far this brainwashing had gone. Though, for the short time that the girl had been in the cellar, there was no way the false memories could have run deep--at least, not without as many holes as swiss cheese. All he needed to do was fill in the blanks, though it would undoubtedly be tough.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 14, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z shrugged at the police officer. She didn't care anymore. There was no point in resisting, she was already a prisoner anyway.
Her spirits crushed, she stood willingly beside the cop and awaited his next move. Time was ticking, and after Jasper having made a comment like that, things were sure to heat up. For a moment, she almost expected he'd come back and save her too, but she shook off the thought, remembering the situation they were in. Z was a sitting duck now, waiting on death row until Charles came to get her for her betrayal.​


----------



## ethre (Apr 14, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi scoffed, tempted to just strangle him now and be done with it - he didn't care at all for her well-being when she was nearly burned to death by his torture. Why did he expect her to tell him, someone who behaved so revoltingly to her and even drove her parents away too? Well, perhaps it isn't too bad a question - maybe she could grant him one last request before she's done with him. "Well, I remember that before I arrived, you'd tortured me by burning me and nearly killing me. I hardly survived from you drowning me in that bloody water.. there was blood everywhere and you even had the nerve to laugh. You watched me suffer and you just laughed like a child. Charles had saved me that day and took me here and comforted me and nurtured me.."  the girl folded her arms, impatient. "I didn't realize _ you'd _ even dare to show your face around here.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 14, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara snapped towards Jasper's comment, abruptly turning to shout after Jasper "Touch one hair on his head and I'll see to it you're in a body bag!" grinding his teeth as he shouted, he sighed soon after, knowing better than to just lose his temper, but that Jasper character was really pushing it.

Shinohara shook his head, coming back to his senses as quickly told Evan that it would be fine to meet in the kitchen, then he went onto disagreeing with the blonde detective as he replied softly 

"He won't, my son might look like some crazy maniac... and hey, half of the time he is, but he won't hurt her.. if anything, he'll scare Charles off, can you trust me on this?" Shinohara kept his voice nice and fatherly, wanting Saionji to believe him, and also wanting to try to calm Yuki's nerves as he reassured them that things would be just fine.

Now addressing his decreased group, Shinohara smiled as he knew they had to meet up in the kitchen anyway, so figured it would help to get everyone's minds off of the bad stuff, and perhaps relax for even just a moment before they would be raiding wherever the captives were being kept. 

"Now! I don't know about everyone else, but my stomach is grumbling.. and you know what they say, when hungry, you should eat honey!" Shinohara cracked one of his signature terrible jokes, that perhaps didn't even make sense unless one had watched Winnie the pooh when they were younger, then taking Saionji and Yuki's hands, the man started for the kitchen.

"I'll trust you to follow, and let you know if you do run... I'll catch you just as quickly." Shinohara gave a stern warning to Z, making sure she knew that she would have to follow them to the kitchen as well, then continued to make his way down the hall.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles leisurely made his way as he balanced the scythe on his shoulder, admiring the art on his manor walls as he went on down the halls and even dared to reach out to trace a finger against the wallpaper, grunting in dismay as speckles of dust wiped off onto his fingertip as he did so, The old man didn't have time to get someone to properly clean since this game became just a week or so ago, although Charles was horrible with time, so it could of even been longer than that.

No matter, Charles would be leaving this mansion very soon, he just had to exterminate a few more rodents that snuck in and he would be done with it. once the officials were gone, he could leave without a trace as he usually always did and the murders would be framed on Koizumi and Suzuya, they already believed they were servants of this mansion, and would no doubt defend that statement when more authorities came rushing in to save the investigators. it was a perfect little trap, and no one would know that Charles was the real mastermind of this all, he would even go as far to possibly get a name change so it held no meaning.

This was all mindless thoughts though, and were easily interrupted as he heard Jasper calling out in dismay, and someone suspiciously asking if anyone were there, and it just so happened at that very moment, Charles stepped into view, cackling as he eyed Jasper complaining about a fake injury on the floor, and someone he presumed to be one of the many investigators that entered this mansion.

Charles leered down the hallway at them, blocking their path as a eerie smirk graced his features as he once again balanced the scythe on his shoulders, his eyes holding delight as he slowly asked a simple question.

"Oh my... are you one of those investigators I've been hearing so much about?"

*.: Suzuya :.*

It was unclear how many hours passed until the Albino started to awake, his eyes slowly opening as he blinked and tried to take in his surroundings, they felt familiar and yet somehow not quite right and he just couldn't piece together why.

"mm.." Suzuya mumbled, gingerly rubbing his eyes as he helped himself up to look around, and the Albino almost instantly froze as he caught sight of just who was in the chair beside him.
It was his torturer, Komaeda was just sleeping in the chair beside the stitched boy without any fear that Suzuya could take him down, and something about how relaxed the other looked irked Suzuya, his blood boiling as he narrowed his eyes towards the other, hating how defenseless he thought the stitched boy to be, when Suzuya was easily capable of murder. 

Suzuya could already feel his heart starting to race as the adrenaline filled his bones and his hands started to shake as he pulled himself up into a crouch on the bed, the stitched boy was known to act on instinct and now was no different, so within mere minutes despite the pain Suzuya felt wrecking his body, the Albino lunged and tackled Komaeda, taking both the ultimate luckster and the chair down as he tried desperately to loop his arms around the other's neck so perhaps he could snap it in the fall.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 14, 2015)

Finally waking up to a sharp feeling in my stomach, I weakly sat up, a large burn on the side of my stomach was heavy with infection. Pressing my hand to my forehead, my eye widened in surprise at the fever. Heaving myself to my feet, I wrapped a particularly large towel around my small frame, limping towards the door to the bathroom, ajusting my hair in a way to cover my empty eye socket. Managing to make my way to the empty servant quarters, I shuffled through the closet until I found one of the black and white uniforms. Removing the apron, I shakily slid on the black dress. "M-maybe the kitchen... Has some medicine I c-could use..." I muttered to myself, my teeth chattering from the high fever as I limped towards said kitchen. Every step I took drained my energy, and was at the point of collasping before I even reached my destination. I grunted in pain as I finally did fall to the ground, but luckily right in front of the kitchen entrance.


----------



## ethre (Apr 15, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda woke up with a start when the chair he was sitting on slammed to the ground, forcing his head to hit back against the back of it. His groggy mind still couldn't quite process what was happening, but he could tell Suzuya wanted something - it looked like he wanted to hug him or was wanting attention. The tall boy sleepily but gently pushed the other off, picked him up by the wait and plopped him into the bed, yawning. "Suzuya.. what do you want? You've been behaving strange lately.. if you're hungry, we could go and make a couple of snacks."  The boy offered a tired smile to the other before putting a hand on top of the albino's to somehow calm his nerves. He seemed pretty anxious to do something, looking angry. He's never done this sort of thing  before to him - even if he never knew what went on in his head anyway. He didn't quite notice the expression on the boy's face enough to see that he was aggravated at something due to the stupor he was in - he got next to no rest due to his worry for this boy.

Saionji Hiyoko

The short girl nodded reluctantly, her cheeks still puffed out. He wouldn't trust that weird pervert with anything or anyone, even if he was Mr. Shinohara's.. wait, son? That was a man? He looked really wimpy to call himself one.. thinking about this, she consented to the tall man and followed him to the kitchen. Once they'd reached there, she noticed that weird girl from earlier who was crying over a TV with static. Still in a bad mood, she called out from nearby Mr. Shinohara, "Hey, hey you! Wow, you're missing an eye - that's really gross!"  she cried out, pointing at the girl.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 15, 2015)

I glared at the girl as I slid a hand to cover my socket. "I know I lost an eye... Charles ripped it out..." I muttered, my voice hoarse and raspy. Making my way to a cabinet, I shuffled around in it until I found a rag. Falling down to my knees, I started wrapping the cloth around the infection on my stomach.


----------



## Taka (Apr 15, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki giggled at Shinohara's attempt at humor, and she was glad that he was still trying to cheer them up, even with all that was happening. She let out a squeak of anxious shock when she saw Teela at the other side of the kitchen as they entered, however. Pulling her hand from the investigator's, she ran over to the maid and took the cloth away from her stomach. "No, no, we need to clean it first...!" she said, tears filling her eyes at the thought of someone doing this to one of her friends. Yuki could not bring herself to look up at Teela's empty eye socket--but not because she was scared. She didn't want the maid to feel as though everyone was staring at it. Yuki grabbed the first-aid kit from over by the wall where Sendo had been when Koizumi was treating his arm and began to clean up Teela's infected wound.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 15, 2015)

I slid to the floor as she ran over, tilting my head in a way so my bangs draped over my socket. I stared at Yuki cleaned the wound, too weak to protest when it started to sting. "I-I'm fine... You should worry about the others..." I muttered, my breaths coming out as light panting as I shivered as if I was cold. "I'm o-only a piece of s-scum... A killer... Why are you h-helping me...?" I murmured, my skin hot with fever.


----------



## Taka (Apr 15, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

When Yuki was finished cleaning the wound, she began to bandage up Teela's stomach carefully. "Don't say stuff like that," she replied, trying to keep her concentration, "you're very important, because you're my friend." the girl spoke seriously, meaning every word. "And friends help each other out...!"

Yuki was good at first-aid because her father had been a doctor and taught her a lot of things about his job over her childhood. She hoped to follow in his footsteps, though she wasn't sure if she would get out of this place alive to chase her dream of helping people for a career.


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

Evan looked toward the old man who had joined him who appeared to be quite senile, especially with that scythe he seemed to carry around. He politely nodded, "Yes, I am. Are you one of the victims here or perhaps one of the killers?" He clearly knew it was Charles, the mastermind behind the whole thing but it'd be best if he played a bit dumb for a while. He'd need to handle this as carefully as possible to make sure nothing went wrong. Then again, he did have his walkie talkie on him that he had begun to carry out of habit. Maybe he could use it to contact the others if anything happened.

Jasper began to howl with laughter as he picked himself off the ground. "Don't be an idiot. That man is Charles. He'd never be dumb enough to be a victim and he's far too smart to do the killing himself." He remained standing near Evan until it was safe to go over to Charles. There was a lot he wanted to say to the other man right now but it would have to wait while they found a way to dispose of this pesky investigator with them.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 15, 2015)

"Your... Friend...?" I murmured, closing my eye as she bandaged up my stomach. "I've never really had a friend before..." I uttered under my breath as I raised my hand to feel around my eye socket which was swollen and bruised. "Mister Shinohara, if you guys to manage to capture Charles, can I have the honor of shooting his eyes out? I seen to have a knack for doing so. A pellet gun would be best..." I questioned the investigator, not even bothering to open my eye to look at him.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 16, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

relieved that Saionji's spirits and Yuki's were both finally being raised, Shinohara couldn't help but laugh a little at his own dumb joke to help clear the air a bit more.

Although upon coming into the kitchen, Shinohara didn't expect to find the maid that escaped awhile ago to be crawling on the floor and struggling to fix herself up due to missing an eyeball and having serious burns, yet the S.W.A.T member couldn't bring himself to really feel pity for the girl, as she was a killer and more than likely did much worse to her victims than something as petty as this.

since Yuki hurried forward to help, Shinohara felt both concerned for the girl to be tending to such a dangerous person, yet also a little reassured that the girl could handle the situation and all he would have to do would be monitor to make sure nothing went out of hand or even turned dangerous, though hearing Teela ask him a question, the man lead Saionji into the room and started towards the cabinets to look for some ingredients so he could make everyone a little something to eat.

"It's possible.. but I would prefer we keep him alive, that cruel man deserves to live his life out in a cell, rotting away for the crimes he's committed, the real question is, why possessed you to run away from us?" Shinohara asked Idly, pulling out a few cooking utensils from the cabinet above head. it was more or less a serious question, considering Teela's answer would form how the S.W.A.T. member handled the situation.

*.: Charles :.*

The old man didn't even need to utter a word, and just bowed as he gestured to Jasper who answered the question perfectly for him, of course, he expected nothing less of his most trusted and best servant, and from the looks of it, Jasper had learned the lesson his lesson from the way he was behaving, although that wouldn't stop Charles from making sure Jasper still trusted him and knew their new game plan once he acquired his servant back.

"Jasper takes the words right from my mouth... what a boy! truly remarkable, don't you agree,_ Investigator sir_?" Charles made sure to roll his tongue over the last part of his sentence, saying Evan's authority title as if it were some kind of plague, something foul that left a bad aftertaste in his mouth.

"You know.. you seem to be all alone right now, did you stray from your pack? although if you did, oh my, that truly is a shame... do you know what happens to newly born gazelles when they stumble into a lion's nest?" Charles mused as he stayed exactly where he was, yet the air around the man felt hostile, and like he could lunge at any given minute, it was that unsettling feeling one would get when you were at home alone and something rattled in the distance, anticipation.


*.: Suzuya :.*

Landing on the other, Suzuya didn't have time to start choking Komaeda out as he was suddenly lifted, letting out a shocked 
"Ah!.." as he was taken from the other and placed onto the bed without much effort due to his slender frame and weight.

Suzuya was in shock at how the other was acting so nonchalant, and blinked quite a few times as he tried to register Komaeda's actions, a red hue slowly starting to come on his cheeks at how nice the other's hands felt, however soon shaking his head to try to clear the revolting thoughts, the blush stubbornly stayed on his cheeks. 

"Stockholm syndrome..." Suzuya mumbled curiously, playing with the word as he tried to knock some sense into himself, gingerly reaching inside his shirt, The Albino began to pull out one of his favorite knives that was conveniently tucked away inside of the cloth, and slowly played with the blade as he stared vacantly towards the other, being a little more cautious this time around instead of just pouncing on the other again, seeing as that failed in error.

"Ah.. nevermind that, nevermind that.. Snacks sound delicious! but, why would I want a snack from someone that wants to kill me?~ that doesn't make sense, does it, Desu?~" Suzuya cocked his head to the side as he questioned Komaeda, trying to just figure out why the other was so determined to hurt him like this.

To figure out just why Komaeda wanted to trick Suzuya into trusting him, why his own body was betraying him and reacting to Komaeda like it was longing for his touch, and perhaps most importantly why Komaeda freely loved to just keep the Albino alive so he could just give him a false sense of security.
​


----------



## Taka (Apr 16, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki worked quickly and carefully, and was soon finished bandaging Teela's stomach completely, not fully listening to her and Shinohara's conversation. Finally looking up at the maid's face, Yuki began to gently wrap a bandage around her head, bringing it toward the empty socket to cover the eye so that it could heal up without being exposed to any outside substances such as dirt and other infectious things. She concentrated as hard as she could, trying not to hurt her friend as she worked, but still trying to do a good job.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 16, 2015)

I let out a soft whimper as she wrapped up my eye, a few drops of blood trickling out of the socket while tears formed in the other. "I-I'm not asking you for permission to kill him. I just want to blind him like he did to me. And I ran off because I figured out the riddle that man gave us. He actually gave us very valuable information when he provided the name of the boar. So I figured that a princess lives up in a tower. The mansion has its own watchtower that's the highest point in the house." I answered as tears started to silently flow from my eye. "I can't stand being in one place for too long, especially small rooms. I may have ADD or claustrophobia. Being handcuffed certainly doesn't help either. I've been through and caused enough suffering in my life to make me numb inside, and I don't think I could harm anyone but Charles. Besides, you people were sent by Philip... I-I love him... I couldn't hurt any accompanies of his..." I added, my cheeks flaring red at the end. "You would probably understand those feelings most of all. After all, you do have mister Suzuya... By the way, those ingredients are most likely poisoned."


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Evan was receiving a strange vibe from this man, almost as if the other was taunting him just about now. He scoffed. He wouldn't let a wrinkled old man outwit him, not now, not ever. He replied, uninterested, "Yes, he's quite the star. I can see why you'd like to keep someone like him around. It'd be a shame if he were to get hurt." 

He masked a laugh, clearly referencing the injuries on Jasper's head, the blood having not ceased since the man idiotically fell down the stairs. It may have been seen as out of character for Evan to behave in such a way but he had thought that in order to deal with this man, he had to act as if he were really confident in what he was doing, even though he was a bit nervous and shaken up. If he just held on for a while longer, he'd be able to turn the situation around in his favor.

"No, I haven't the time to play your little games. I'm escorting this man somewhere before I join with the others. He is under my watch as he is under custody. If you cause too much of an issue, I will not hesitate to call up back-up and have you taken down as well." He gave a smug grin, his hand ready on the walkie talkie to call over Shinohara and the others as back-up.

Jasper smiled, content at once again hearing praise. He'd have to make it up to the old man later once they finished with this pesky investigator. It seemed like they'd be stuck here for a while. He tapped his foot on the ground, slowly growing restless of this charade.


----------



## ethre (Apr 17, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

"Suzuya, are you sure you got enough sleep last night? Really, I could prepare something for you to eat while you rest more. I don't think trash like me could do much more than that for you, anyway."  Komaeda narrowed his eyes at the boy, not quite sure what Charles did to make the boy mumble such things - he couldn't move around in his condition, either. He watched as Suzuya pulled out a knife, not really feeling threatened by the fact that he was grazing his finger along the tip - in fact, he looked fond of the albino. "Just make sure you lock the door or something - I don't want you getting hurt again. Okay?"  the boy smiled, patting Suzuya's head comfortingly, if this Suzuya was even in a stable state of mind right now, that is. He was behaving strangely.. it was starting to worry Komaeda but he didn't want to set this new one off, so he decided to just act as he normally did around him.

It was a little hard to figure out Charles' motive out of doing.. this, to Suzuya - Komaeda had killed before, two people to be exact - which is most likely more than any of the other killers here and he could make plans to kill someone else if he felt the need to, or even if he just wanted to. No other killers posed a threat to the "cattle" except for Jasper or Charles, but their deaths would come way sooner than when he finally got around to killing them. He felt though, he felt like he should stick around for Suzuya - from the way he acted, now and before this incident, he seemed like he was damaged somehow, but Komaeda couldn't quite put his finger on it. Of course, even he can't solve everything so he just pulled a smile. The luckster also, for some reason, he felt like he should protect him even though he knew full well that the albino could protect himself. He felt like.. the boy was special to him and he couldn't lose him.

Saionji Hiyoko 

The petite girl followed Mr. Shinohara into the room and rummaged through the cabinets. She felt awfully hungry right now.. she was hungry.. she kept repeating this to herself so she would try to think that Big Sister Koizumi was going to be okay - of course she will be! She'll be coming back to greet Saionji and be her friend again when she sees her, right? Thinking about this made Saionji start noticeably getting nervous and anxious to see her friend, still ruffling around the food to make it not obvious.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 17, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Shinohara."
Z stepped up to him, her hand gently grabbing onto his wrist, though her voice posed no threat so he wouldn't believe she were attacking him. It took her a few seconds before she managed to look up at the officer, knowing the others were distracted by Teela, and she cleared her throat slightly.
"Mr. Shinohara," she corrected. "If Charles did this to Teela for finding his hiding place, that means he must have moved. If he moved, there's a chance he may or may not have bumped into Evan and Jasper in the hallways. I've been watching this game for long enough to know he'd go for Jasper when he had the advantage. I know you can't make any moves until Evan calls for backup, but I'm warning you, there's a chance he never will, and Charles will be loose... with him."

*.:Kenai:.*

The other officers had been gone for so long that Kenai was growing uncomfortable. He had begun hobbling his way throughout the hallways, looking for the group, and once he had heard voices, he followed them. It was only three different voices, to be precise, and Kenai wasn't sure he recognized them.​


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 18, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara listened to Teela as she confessed how she felt and what she wanted to do to Charles, yet the S.W.A.T member symphonized, he couldn't exactly just agree to let her blind the old man, it was inhumane and as much as he wanted to grant permission, the matter was out of his hands. 

"I would like to let you... I understand how you're feeling, yet I can't really permit such a thing, my mission is to rescue the captives here.. detain the criminals.. and return home, that's it, we're not here on a murder mission." Shinohara gave a pitied expression towards Teela, she didn't seem to be in her right mind, and her personality was all over the place, she would no doubt land in some kind of insane asylum by the time this mission was finished.

Although Z soon caught his attention, and pausing in his actions upon feeling the gentle touch, Shinohara glanced over at the other criminal, and found her theory to be quite interesting and all the same, alarming.
"Hmm.. Evan told us to wait in the kitchen for him.. but when you say it like that, I can't help but wonder if we should go looking for him.." The S.W.A.T member slowly reached up and stroked his chin, thinking over Z's theory for a moment as he did so.

"If I were to take your words to heart... then I only have one question for you, where would Jasper hide his medical kit?" 
It was a easy thing to answer, or at least Shinohara thought the question to be easy for any of the serial killers here, they probably knew each other and thus knew where the other hid certain things.

To imagine if Charles did somehow stumble upon Jasper and Evan, Shinohara would like to have the upper hand, to find them before they could move again or make an attempt on Evan's life, it had been only twenty minutes, but that was long enough for tragedy to strike, then to add how Sendo had failed to send word to the investigators, Shinohara already had a bad feeling about the situation all together.

Clutching his walkie talkie, Shinohara was prepared to make a call to Evan as soon as Z would give her honest opinion on the situation, after all, to be one step ahead of Charles, it would be nice to get answers straight from someone as twisted as that old man was.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles couldn't help grimacing, he was ashamed that Jasper allowed himself to get hurt like that, that Jasper had disobeyed him and thus received such punishment.

Although that didn't stop Charles from chuckling, one mistake from Jasper wouldn't of caused Charles to just abandon him, for what the old man knew Jasper had already learned his lesson and they could always discuss the matter later, for now all that mattered to Charles would be how fast he could remove Evan's head clean from his neck and perhaps place it on display for the rest of the investigators, and how quickly he could be reunited with his favorite servant.

"Unluckily for you.. my game Is finally coming to it's finale, so I cannot allow myself to be taken down.. I'm afraid this _will_ cause quite the issue for you, oh, but I do offer my deepest apologies." Scoffing towards the investigator, Charles offered a bow as continued to mock Evan, almost daring him to call for back up, and became to stalk towards Evan, now lifting the scythe so it was in front of him as he drew closer like a predator of sorts.

"But the real question is... will you have time to scream for help?" Charles smirked as he taunted Evan further, and as soon as the words left his mouth, Charles flew into a sprint and slashed the blade in a downwards motion towards the lone investigator, starting his assault for as long his body would support him. and perhaps resembling a demon straight from hell, The old man welcomed and allowed the adrenaline to fuel his weakened bones as Charles felt the thrill of hunting another human overcome him. 

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino continued to play and toy with his knife, all the while listening to Komaeda intently until he finished.
Then slowly looking up to lock eyes with the other to try to unnerve his torturer somehow with his vacant gaze, studying Komaeda as he cocked his head to the side, looking like a possessed corpse of sorts as the stitched up boy allowed an eerie grin to grace his features. 

"Ah... I don't understand, you're not making any sense.. you're giving me a headache." Suzuya complained, not quite sure why the other continued to ramble on like that, or why he was acting so weird, and exactly why Komaeda wanted to keep him alive at all.

Reaching down with his free hand, Suzuya began to lift up his shirt to expose the bandages on his chest, biting the edge of the cloth to keep it up, the Albino then began lightly scratching at the bandages until a little bit of blood escaped and started to trickle down his chest to the small of his stomach, as if showing the other what he did to him, mumbling through the cloth. 

"I've decided... I'm not going to be a good boy anymore.." The Albino's voice was muffled as he told the other his new resolve and in a way the Albino also proclaimed war against Komaeda with these words, as he was determined to make the other suffer just as he had made Suzuya suffer through the torture and abuse, if not just for himself, but for his friend Koizumi as well.
​


----------



## Taka (Apr 18, 2015)

(Edited my old post out and rewrote it here)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

It hurt Sendo to hear the lies spilling out of Koizumi's mouth, she truly believed that's how it all happened. Even if he himself hadn't done those things, to Mahiru he was a monster; not any sort of gentlemen at all. He wasn't sure how to handle the situation now and he was walking on broken glass trying to explain himself. Every word he said merely backed up whatever kind of lies Charles must have pounded into her head, but he couldn't stop his thoughts from coming out as words. "Why would I do something like that to you? You don't know by now that I... I lo-" he halted in his sentence, biting down on his tongue to stop himself from continuing. Now was the worst of times to say something like that--what was he thinking?


----------



## ethre (Apr 18, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"I don't have a clue why you'd do that to me - you ask yourself that sometime,"  the girl sneered, folding her arms. "Are you done? I've decided I'll spare you for today since I'm exhausted. Charles hadn't permitted me to kill anyone yet either, but that doesn't mean I'm not able to take your life at any moment. I swear, I will make you suffer the same way you made me suffer.. no matter how high the stakes are."  Koizumi's expression darkened, narrowing her eyes at the man and finishing with a grin. "If you'll excuse me,"  Koizumi said, walking off, looking eager to get away from the man - why was he so desperate to make her believe him? To drag her back and fool her? To really kill her this time by burning her eyes out, or even worse - make her family resent her even more than they already did? She hardly had anyone to turn to anymore.. she had hardly a clue of where Suzuya was, and her friends had betrayed her. All because of Sendo.. that disgusting pig. 

She didn't know where she was going either - just away from him. The redhead soon realized she was nearing the kitchen - she didn't realize this before when she was scolding Sendo, but she was famished. Luckily the kitchen was just around the corner..

Saionji Hiyoko  

Saionji listened quietly to Mr. Shinohara's conversation with the others and hid a yawn behind her hand. She'd somewhat recovered from Big Sis' torture.. sort of. The conversation was a bit dragging on, but she didn't have anything else to do. "Mr. Shinohara, I'm bored.. give me something to do! I don't want to just sit around!"  the girl puffed out her cheeks, looking around for something interesting to fix her attention on.


----------



## Taka (Apr 18, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Tch, I'm not giving up that easily." Sendo answered in a low tone, adjusting his hat as he remembered the ivestigators. He figured they would want an update. Pulling the walkie-talkie from his pocket as he watched Koizumi head in the direction of the kitchen, Sendo alerted Shinohara. "I've found Mahiru, though she seems to believe that I was the one who tortured her. I'm not sure what's up but I'm going to follow her--she's headed for the kitchen." with that, he began to tail the girl from a safe distance, trying to understand how she could have changed to act so much like a killer in such a short time. He kept the walkie-talkie in hand, listening for a reply from the investigator's end.

Though he knew she wasn't herself, Koizumi's words cut into Sendo's soul sharper than he would've liked. She wanted to make him suffer? Just how deep was her hatred for him? These thoughts made him wonder if she'd even cared about him in the slightest before all of this.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 18, 2015)

"What a shame... After all the pain and misery he put in the world, he at least deserves to suffer the same as his victims... Just think about what he has done to Suzuya and Koizumi!" I raised my voice as I managed to stand up, leaning on the counter for support. "Jasper has probably led mister Evan to his death by now! If he reunites with Charles, then we may as well all be dead! If you could see from my eyes- eye, I mean eye," I quickly corrected myself, glancing away for a moment before redirecting my attention, "Then you would see that this game is a carasel of pain, agony, and death. It keeps going around and around like a clock. Time never stops, and neither does this game. At the beginning of the 'ride', there was this girl named Charlotte who was a survivor from a previous game. At the beginning of her game, Charles promised her freedom. But instead he kept her prisoner locked in a cell. We will probably be his next captives if he isn't killed." I stated, about to continue speaking before I herd the light tapping of footsteps echoing down the hallway. I slowly pulled out my gun, cursing under my breath seeing that I was out of ammo. Limping closer to the door, I waited for the visiter to arrive.


----------



## ethre (Apr 18, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

"I never said that everything I said has to make sense,"  Komaeda smiled, his expression contradicting the dark tone he took. He opened his mouth to say something until he saw Suzuya lifting his shirt up, causing him to bite his lip slightly until he saw what the albino was doing. Seeing the boy start to scratch at his bandages made his eyes widen and his heart nearly stop at seeing the blood trickle down his frail body, prompting him to run forward to the boy and rewrapping loose bandages on the scratched up ones. He sighed a breath of relief until he heard the boy speak again, making him squint at him. 

"Don't hurt yourself like that! Geez, you're making me worry.."  he said, deciding not to pay much mind to the albino saying he won't be a "good boy" anymore. Komaeda got up again, now finding a first-aid kit on a dresser, which he brought up a couple of days before because of the albino's constant injuries. He assumed that maybe Suzuya was just tired - what time was it anyways? He had to save him twice in the past day.. it was a tedious job to do, but it was worth it to know he was okay. He'd have to ask.. Shinohara-san, was it? That's what the albino called him - maybe he'd have to ask him on how to take care of him. He hardly had a clue of where he was anyhow. He seemed to be busy with something, he hadn't seen him since the encounter in the kitchen where the investigator was stabbed. He shook his head to clear these thoughts and turned back to Suzuya, waiting for a response. His thoughts kept drifting back to him thinking he was a "good boy" to someone and he was wondering just who was it towards.. he was certainly behaving strangely today.

Saionji Hiyoko and Koizumi Mahiru

The girl puffed out her cheeks again when she didn't receive a response from Mr. Shinohara, looking over at the craxy girl again to see that she walked over to the door with her gun. Now that she thought about it, there were some annoyingly loud steps coming from the halls, and she was wondering what it was but she didn't want to interrupt Mr. Shinohara. When she realized who it was, her eyes widened. "B-Big Sister Koizumi!!"  she cried excitedly, getting up from her slumped position leaning on the counter and running towards the familiar redhead.

Now approaching the kitchen, Koizumi now noted how loud it was and just how many people were here. She wasn't even finished with looking over everyone for familiar faces, hoping Charles was here to tell him of what happened.. until she saw a girl pointing a gun at her and a very familiar little girl sprinting towards her and taking her into a hug. She stayed in the hug for a couple of miliseconds to register fully what had happened, and a horrified look formed on her face which made her push the girl for of her. "Wh-what do you think you're doing!?"  Koizumi shouted, quite harshly at her old friend.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 18, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z paused. Could she betray Jasper like that? No, she didn't have the strength, but she could point Mr. Shinohara in the right direction.
"He spends a lot of time in the study, that's most likely where it is."
She bit her tongue, wanting to mention the secret room. There was no point in secrets anymore. They'd kill Charles, Z would make her grand exit, and Jasper would be locked up for good. If that's how the game had to end, Z would succeed in doing so. In fact, she wanted to kill Charles, even if it meant going through Jasper first.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai's bullet screeched through the air, and if his aim was right, it would just graze Charles's shoulder in hopes he would pause his attack. He held his gun out towards the old man, blue gaze narrowed with disgust and still a bit of pain.
"He doesn't need to scream for anything. Police are never without backup."
The criminal profiler looked over at the Jasper character. So these were the two men killing people year after year? It ws sickening, Kenai hoped they would be a little more impressive than this.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 18, 2015)

Relief shone in my eye once Koizumi came into view and I quickly lowered my gun. "M-miss Mahiru... Are you okay? You're all burnt up..." I mumbled in concern as I looked her up and down, not making any approaches towards the girl as I watched her push Saionji away. "What happened? Charles did this, didn't he? Do you know where Sendo is?" I questioned, placing the blunderbuss back in the holster.


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Evan watched the other man, with uneasiness, preparing himself to act on a whim. He clicked the walkie talkie on, not having time to call for help but hoping that the noise of what was going on would be signal enough for the others. Suddenly, Charles charged at him and he expertly dodged out of the way and his cheek was slightly grazed in the action, recalling his training from his younger days. It wasn't that bad of an injury but enough to where a bit of blood came down.

He was about to pull out the walkie talkie in order to actually call for help when Kenai joined them all. He breathed a sigh of relief and called out to the man, "Are you okay? You should be healing." He let out a small chuckle. "Thanks for the back-up." A bullet shot through the air quickly and he looked over to check if it had hit Charles or not.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 19, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara didn't have time to answer Teela as his walkie talkie went off, startling him a bit as he pulled the device up to his ear, listening and nodding as he heard what Sendo wanted to convey, and right on time, the redhead that was mentioned decided to come pay them a visit, which lead Shinohara to pressing down the button on the walkie talkie, responding with a simple "Understood, she's here.. let's try to figure this out." then with a click, Shinohara put the device away into his pants pocket.

The next thing that happened caught Shinohara off guard however, as Saionji leap forward to embrace her so called sister, Shinohara had heard Saionji talk about Koizumi a lot, but he hadn't expected the redhead to reject her like that, and piecing together what Sendo said, and how Koizumi was acting, the S.W.A.T member came to the conclusion that perhaps Koizumi was being forced to act like this, coming to the possibility that some kind of terrible blackmail had been placed on her by Charles. 

"The study?... don't suppose you know where that is?" Shinohara mumbled to Z, there was the small chance the man would become selfish, and try to head to the study himself to secure Charles and make sure that Evan would turn out alright.

Although the chance was slim, as the very thought of leaving Saionji, Yuki, and this new girl alone with both Z and Sendo didn't sit well with his stomach, and the agony from not being able to make a move yet shown on the man's face as he quietly grinded his teeth, hoping no one would notice his inner battle as he forced himself to try to stay calm, keeping his eyes focused on Koizumi and Saionji, depending on how Koizumi reacted, would help the man form his next plan of action.


*.: Charles :.*

Charles couldn't believe that Evan had back up, and acted clumsily in his assault as he was only able to scratch Evan's cheek with the tip of his scythe, it was disgusting how close the old man had gotten to slicing the investigator's head clean off, but this would have to do for now as time was running out for the man, his body wouldn't allow him to continue for too long, and so he knew that he would have to make this precious time of adrenaline worth while.

No sooner than The old man recovered his stance did he let out a loud howl of pain as a bullet flew through the air and grazed his shoulder, the skin ripping off as the bullet burned his flesh and pierced the wall behind him, causing Charles to curse under his breath as he stumbled backwards and gripped his shoulder wound tight. 

"Good show.. good show, but it won't be enough, I'm in quite the hurry.. and I have not time for this!" Charles shrieked, his eyes glaring daggers towards the investigators as his patience grew thin, it then that Charles directed his attention towards Jasper, signaling with his eyes for the other man to make a move whence he made his next, as the two would have to be in sync to obtain any chance of their survival and escape. 

Charles slowly let go of his shoulder, and gripped the scythe with both hands as he readied himself, his old bones were numb as the aching was dulled by the adrenaline running through his veins, yet the clock was ticking for just how long he could hold out against these two, he would have to make this quick, as he wasn't planning to die until the very end. 

Amidst the odds Charles leap forward once more, although this time his movements were noticeably different, the man moved with intent. his movements were much more fluent and swift as he came for Evan with the intent to maim another human being, yet repeating the same process would only result in failure, and anyone that saw the old man probably thought him to be senile and remaking the same mistakes. 

However at the last moment just before Charles reached Evan, the old man leap to the side and slid right on past the investigator and smirked devilishly, then thrusting the blade of the scythe forward, delivered his attack to Kenai's right arm.  

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya's eyes widened in shock as Komaeda began to patch him up, not noticing how flushed his cheeks got as the other helped put the bandages back on right to help with the wound on his chest, not even noticing how quickly his heart beat increased as he could feel Komaeda's breath against his skin as he patched the stitched boy back together.

What the albino did notice however, was how violated he felt by the other's actions, and as such Suzuya tried to push the other away, and when that didn't work, the Albino readied his knife in his left hand. 
"Ah... but You did this, so why are you worrying about it?" Suzuya replied sharply, helping himself up and off the bed and waltzing right on over to the other, Suzuya didn't hesitate to reach up and grab Komaeda by the collar of his shirt, pulling the other down to his level as he grinned eerily towards the other. 

"Hang in there.. that's what you always said, so hang in there!" Suzuya giggled as he mocked the other, slowly pressing the blade of his knife against Komaeda's throat to where it threatened to cut, the Albino was about to slice through when his hand began to tremble, causing the Albino to gasp in shock. staring at his own hand like it was some sort of alien object as it started to quiver. 

"W-why...?" Suzuya whimpered, his eyes filling up with fear as he stared in horror towards his own hand, loosening his grip on the knife as he did so.

_(Early post cause I woke up way too early~ gonna nap </3 )_
​


----------



## Taka (Apr 19, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro ~*

Yuki had been listening to the others talk after fixing up Teela's wounds, her vacant stare was fixed on the door that everyone was looking at until Mahiru walked through and her eyes lit up. "Koizumi...!" she said in a low voice, a relieved smile on her face. Though her expression changed to one of confusion when she reacted so strangely to Saionji's hug. Something was different about the girl than when they had first met, but she couldn't quite put her finger on it. Yuki knew she had been tortured, but something was off about Koizumi's attitude.

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

Sendo heard voices from the kitchen after Shinohara's message, realizing that it was where the investigators must have moved. "What am I standing out here for, then?" he questioned himself with a chuckle, putting away the walkie-talkie and entering the doorway after Koizumi. He nodded in each person's direction as a greeting, holding the tip of his hat and examining the state of all the people in the room. He was particularly curious as to what happened to Teela, her injuries looked pretty painful--but he said nothing on the subject.

Instead, Sendo made his way over to Shinohara, wanting to mention what he had forgotten in his message. "I apologize, I haven't found Suzuya yet." his voice was sincere, perhaps having a bit of regret that the albino hadn't been anywhere he searched despite his dislike for the boy's previous behavior. "I'm sure your son is fine though, the boy is quite resilient from what I've witnessed." he reassured the man. Sendo didn't seem at all worried about Koizumi's presence, since there were so many people in this room including a police investigator. Mahiru probably wouldn't try anything, at least not if she didn't want to get handcuffed. If she did though, it might make it easier to protect her, anyhow.


----------



## ethre (Apr 19, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko and Koizumi Mahiru

"Play with me, play with me! Mr. Shinohara is busy and I'm bored!"  Saionji whined, yet in a happy note. She hardly realized that Koizumi really wasn't herself until she pushed her away a second time, now when Saionji attempted to show the redhead how neat her obi was, only rougher than the first time. "Wh-what..?" the little girl choked out, tears budding in her eyes but she refused to let them run down her cheeks. 

Koizumi glared at Saionji, frowning at the little girl's constant attempts at trying to befriend her again. She averted her attention to Teela first, squinting at the other girl. Was she really trying to look concerned? It wasn't working - she'd betrayed Charles before so she couldn't possibly trust her. "Sendo's over there, as you can see.. what, is your other eye not working, either? Should I tear that one out too?"  the girl sneered, smirking and then looking back at Saionji. "Don't even talk to me - you know full well what you did. Sure, we were friends but you just sat and watched as I was nearly burned to death,"  the girl said calmly, glaring at Saionji. "We're not friends anymore, if your dense head couldn't fit that into there."  

Saionji stood there and endured Koizumi's words with her fists clenched and tears rolling down her cheeks, but she refused to move. She refused to move as she was told like a child would, stubbornly keeping her ground and wanting Mr. Shinohara to come help her and make Koizumi be normal again - not wanting to break into full-on sobbing like she usually did.

 Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda grew satisfied with his work on Suzuya's bandages and stared at it fondly until Suzuya pulled him down to his level, bringing a knife threatingly close to his throat, pressing the blade against his skin but not quite piercing it. What brought about him to make him do this? Komaeda was surprised at first, saying in an eerie tone, "Do it. If you think I'm to die.. I really should die, should I? My life hardly served a purpose anyhow.. if even you think so.. shouldn't that be what I really do? I'm useless, after all. It seems you agree so as well,"  the boy smiled, not struggling to get out of the albino's grip. When he grew hesitant, the taller boy simply smiled lightly at Suzuya, as if encouraging the albino to take his life here and now, truly thinking it worthless. The smile silently mocked the albino, mocking him in not being able to hurt him but somewhere, deep within Komaeda was relieved that Suzuya hadn't wanted him to die after all, but he knew this wasn't final. Yet.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 19, 2015)

I stared at Koizumi with a blank look on my face, strangly unfazed by her remark about my eye. Glancing down at the burns from the sodium and water mixture, I looked at hers. "Water... You were burned by water... You do realise Charles did that to you. As far as I know, Saonji wasn't in the basement when you were tortured. None of us were. Apart from Suzuya, Charles, and Jasper. I don't know what happened down there, but the only people who could have done that to you is currently not among us in this room. I've heard about methods of torture that results in the victim's memorys and thoughts to become disoriented, but none with an outcome like this..." I murmured, tilting my head as all the possibilities filled my mind. "Suzuya did suck out your eardrum, but I doubt he would do anything like burning an alley of his. Charles seems to be the culprit. His methods are clean. He doesn't want to kill his victim right away. He can use them as currency in a way. Now, my guess could be way of its mark, but Saionji was not there to witness it." I added, tilting my head back to stare at the celing. "I've been with the investigators since they got here, apart from when I went to solve that strange man's riddle. And if I recall correctly," I tilted my head back down to stare at her,"You and Saionji haven't come in contact with one aother up until this very moment. So it's impossible for you to know that she was ever in this mansion in the first place. Only Charles ad the killers knew about them, including Yuki, Suzuya, and I. So if you want to try and get my aim off Charles, be my guest." I smirked as I finished stating my facts.


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Jasper caught the old man's signal and took action. He ran towards Evan, who most likely had the keys to his handcuffs and rammed him into the wall, hearing a satisfying crack as the other man took the hit. Evan fell to the ground, growing rather disoriented from the hit. He missed the chance to save his partner from being attacked by Charles and only hoped for the best that the other wasn't injured too severely.

Once Evan was on the ground, Jasper placed his shoe on the other man's chest, picking the walkie talkie from his pocket. He said, in a clear voice, "Hello Shinohara. I have Evan. If you want him back alive, I have a few demands to make of you. If you fail to follow through, I will make sure you never see Evan again and that you never come out of this building alive. Am I clear?"


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 20, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Observing Koizumi as she continued to push Saionji away made the man sigh, he knew this wouldn't be as easy as he hoped, and immediately came over to try to assist the little blonde girl, although he hadn't known Saionji long or even had been on many missions with her, Shinohara already felt a connection to the girl and felt a fatherly protective nature take over him whenever he saw the little thing starting to tear up. and as such the man reached into his pocket and pulled out one of the many honey flavoured candydrops he had in his pocket, they were stored mostly for Suzuya, but he felt the Albino wouldn't mind if one or two of them were missing.

As Sendo came over to him, Shinohara listened to what the other had to say before replying. 

"Thank you for your concern.. I'm sure he's fine, he acts like an animal in situations like this so... I'm just hoping he hasn't doen anything too reckless." Shinohara exhaled as he said this, reaching up to rub his temple to try to relieve some of the stress he had been feeling since entering this mansion.

However, the S.W.A.T member couldn't help but smile slightly, feeling a little better now that they found one of the last missing victims. 

"Hah, I never would of thought I would be saying this to a killer, but I'm glad for you that we've at least secured Koizumi for now, you seemed really worried about her, and if she's here.. we can keep her safe." the man said softly in return to Sendo, although
Shinohara hoped that he had gotten the name right, Saionji had been saying it for awhile now yet he still wasn't so sure that he memorized the name correctly. still, Shinohara kept his tone down in case the red head overheard him, he knew that she wouldn't respond to being rescued so well by the way she was acting.

And as if on cue, Teela started spewing all kinds of theories that could or could not have been true, and Shinohara felt that this would make the situation even harder to get to the truth of what happened to koizumi, as well as harder for the girl to trust them all together. 

Before Shinohara could say otherwise, the walkie talkie in his pocket started going off once more, and he pulled the device out, holding it up so everyone could hear whoever was on the other line, and out of the device came Jasper's demands that caused the S.W.A.T. member to tense up,  "What exactly are these demands..?" He cautiously replied, trying not to make any vital mistakes as time was ticking once more.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya gulped, his shaking increasing until the Albino finally dropped the knife and the blade landed on the floor with a loud clank. the Albino's breathing hastening as he took a few steps back, shaking his head as he tried to take control of his own body, terror wrecking through him as he couldn't figure out why he didn't just kill the other, why he couldn't slice through Komaeda's throat and end this charade here and now.

Yet even more confusion came as the words that came from Komaeda send a shiver down Suzuya's spine, some part of the Albino feeling remorse at even trying to hurt the other, as if he had made a mistake in trying to even harm the other, that he couldn't bring himself to do such a thing.

Although the other part of the Albino was screaming for him to take action, to take revenge and finally end this onslaught of endless torture and abuse, to get rid of Komaeda before he struck the stitched boy down again, before he held Suzuya underwater and made him choke like he had before, and all of these thoughts caused the trembling in his hand to take over his entire body, the boy looked petrified as he gripped his hand tight, bringing it to his chest.

Suzuya didn't notice as tears collected in his eyes, and gasped once more as the salty substance trailed down his cheek, reaching up and wiping away one of those tears with his quivering finger, he looked like a beaten puppy that didn't know if it should go feral or just run from it's abusive owner, this display made it all the more evident that something was wrong with Suzuya. 
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 20, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

The taller boy grew surprised when Suzuya had backed away and heard a loud sound as he dropped the knife, slowly looking up to survey the boy. Komaeda noticed a mix of fright and even confusion was apparent on his face, wanting to comfort the stitched boy somehow but he hardly had a clue what'd happened to him either or what caused him to believe this mess. He looked like he was fighting some sort of inner battle with himself, causing the luckster to reach out towards the shorter boy hesitantly, not wanting at all to pressure the boy more than he already did, so he kept his hand in place.. until the albino had started to cry.

Komaeda's expression softened as he witnessed the tears falling from the boy's cheeks, not hesitating this time to reach out and embraced the albino, not even sure if this Suzuya would accept it. The hug wasn't just to comfort the stitched boy - it was also to comfort Komaeda. He was rather hostile last night and feeling the albino's warmth in his arms brought a relaxing sensation to him. He had no words for Suzuya - because there were none to be said - since he felt like the boy would soon revert back to his new, strange twisted mind and those words would go ignored. Komaeda didn't even think about his fear of getting close to people in this situation. He decided to be selfish and take what was placed in front of him for once, and was glad to do it. Though.. the taller boy had an irking feeling in his chest that he didn't notice from hugging the albino that something terrible was going to happen, and it was going to be soon.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Koizumi.."  Saionji sniffed, wiping an eye to prevent a tear from escaping down her cheek, looking up at Mr. Shinohara as he approached and took the small candy he handed her and stuck it in her mouth reluctantly. Still standing in front of Koizumi, she didn't want to say anything like a child would, afraid to be lectured. Hearing Teela spout out nonsense, the little girl pointed at her with tears in her eyes, "Shut up, maid! You don't know anything!"  Saionji frowned, storming off out the door mostly in confusion at what Teela said and Koizumi's weird and stupid new thinking. She didn't even know where she was going, but she had to go somewhere to think for now.

Koizumi Mahiru 

Koizumi watched as the little girl stormed off, a small pang of guilt hitting her. She shook it off as not knowing where Suzuya was and turned back to Teela. She hated to say it, but she agreed with Saionji when she said that Teela was obviously lying. "How far will you all go to lie and to bring me back? You're just going to hurt me again anyways, aren't you?"  the redhead cried, glaring at everyone and noticing Sendo, narrowing her eyes and flipping him off in particular. "I'm not believing any of you. I only believe Charles' word - it's the only one that makes sense, unlike what you all are saying. He raised me with care after _he_ tortured me!"  Koizumi shouted, pointing at Sendo.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 20, 2015)

"Yes. Don't listen to the maid. The maid is crazy. The maid only has one eye. The maid's thoughts are screwed up. The maid is just a stupid, mindless, peice of scummy scum...." I muttered under my breath. "The maid thinks the little brat is going to get herself killed." I added, limping towards the door where Saionji had exited through. But right as I was about to go after her, I turned towards Miharu. "The maid knows she isn't lying. The maid also suspects that Charles is planning to use you and Suzuya as a distraction to aid in his escape." I muttered, a ticked off look on my face as I started walking after the little blonde brat.


----------



## Taka (Apr 20, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Are you really that wrapped up in the lies Charles crammed down your throat?" Sendo asked, his gut tightening at the thought. He was getting tired of hearing the same thing now, since it was right in front of Koizumi--clearly he hadn't tortured the girl. She was in denial at this point, to be still believing Charles was a good man with everyone else telling her otherwise. "I did _not_ torture you and I've been trying to _protect_ you since you got your eardrum sucked out of your head!" his frustrated tone said he wasn't going to tolerate this much longer, his gentlemanly patience was wearing away fast.

It took a lot of strength for him to calm himself again, and after he'd regained his composure, he looked to Shinohara. "Should I go find Evan, or make sure the girl and Teela are alright?" he asked, knowing he needed to leave Koizumi for a while or he'd risk his own sanity. He adjusted his hat, fighting to keep his eyes from shifting to Mahiru's face again as he waited for a reply.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 20, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z smirked a bit as the familiar voice of Jasper was heard from the walkie-talkie. It was unfortunate it happened too fast for her to get involved, but she couldn't help but feel a little tingly in her stomach hearing from her ex-ally. Z wasn't sure what she was feeling, perhaps what people explain as "butterflies in their organs" or whatever, but it made her feel relieved, even if just for those few moments. She almost missed him, missed the way he doubted her and assumed her to be just another idiot with no sense of anything. She missed the way his eyes lit up when he was impressed and... no, shut up. Z scowled, shaking her head as if to shake away the emotions that overwhelmed her. She had to kill him, then she could kill Charles for him. He's be proud of her then.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai cried out loudly as the weapon plunged deeply into his flesh, but in that split second, he made eye contact with Charles and his blue eyes sparked impishly. Kenai had just enough time to pull the trigger in Jasper's direction, aiming for his torso, so he knew it would hit, but from the recoil, he wasn't sure where on the servant's body it would pierce. He was just positive with his training, that the little piece of metal would hit the man. Kenai collapsed, groaning slightly before he shakily stood up and stumbled over to his comrade's body.
"Evan!"​


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

Jasper spoke clearly and evenly, "I want the following things: I would like you to command someone to come over here and uncuff me at once, I wish for you to grant full immunity to Z and me for our crimes, and allow for her to safely meet with me later at a designated time. If you comply, I will release Evan and will no longer target the remaining victims in the game. Do we have an understanding?" 

He didn't want Z to be stuck with the pesky investigators anymore. She had done a wrong to him and he wanted to be the one to discipline her on that. It reminded him of how he had to teach Daniel the ways of the mansion. He cracked a brief smile. He was growing to be quite fond of the other killer, to be honest. The things she could do were quite surprising to him at times and he grew curious as to what else she could possibly be hiding in such an innocent face. There was no use in mentioning Charles anyways. The man was resilient and wouldn't like it if his favorite butler was trying to do something so weak for him but desperate times called for desperate measures. As long as he was able to ensure her safety and his own, things will be okay.

Just then, looking in Kenai's direction, he watched as a bullet sailed through the air and pierced his right shoulder. The walkie talkie dropped to the ground as Jasper bent down in pain. He yelled out some obscenities before cleanly picking himself back up and shooting daggers at the investigator. He cruelly replied, "I never thought the police would be so heartless as to shoot a wounded man. Nevertheless, if you keep going this route, I. will. end. you."

Now that Jasper was off of his chest, Evan attempted to stand up but it had seemed like he had broken a few bones just now. Kenai rushed over to him and he lightly laughed. "I guess I'm the injured one now. I think I'll be fine. It's just a few broken bones. Are you okay? I know you were healing still the last I saw you."


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 21, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

As Jasper's demands chimed over the walkie talkie, Shinohara looked over everyone in the room as he thought hard on what they should do, even if the answer was already decided by the S.W.A.T member and his resolve clear as day, he would have to get someone to go bring the keys to Jasper, and listen to his demands for now, even if he truly detested the criminal.

Evan's life was at stake, and it was still unclear the extent of Kenai's injuries, but he hurt the other investigator over the device as well, and knew that making the wrong decision would probably result in both of their deaths.

bringing the device back to his ear, Shinohara found the strength to answer the man on the other side of the line, pressing down the button so Jasper would hear him.

"I'll be sending someone with the keys now.. and listen to your demands, however you better be keeping your word and not lay a finger on any of my men or the captives within this mansion... this will be a clean exchange, do you hear me?" Shinohara's tone was bitter and stern, trying to intimidate the man on the other end so he wouldn't back down from his offer.

Gesturing for Sendo to come closer, Shinohara dug through his pocket and held out a set of keys to the cuffs that he put on Jasper. 

"I don't normally trust criminals.. but you've already proved yourself a good bit, however if you double cross me.. I'll make sure to personally re-write my wrongs by taking you down.. 
However I have little options right now and I need help, will you agree to work with me on this, one more time? I can handle making sure Saionji is okay, and I will be coming to back you up if anything gets out of hand." 

after speaking, Shinohara stared at Sendo with determination, letting him know that his comrades safety rode on this.
and even if Sendo were a serial killer, Shinohara firmly believed that the man had some sort of conscious from his earlier actions of how he displayed such concern for Koizumi.

*.: Charles :.*

The wicked smirk that graced Charles featured resembled that of a demon, his joy knew no bounds as the scythe penetrated Kenai's flesh and dug in deep to the limp, and Charles was only mildly disappointed that he didn't take the arm clean off, and noted how he was growing older and probably gotten a little sloppy with his methods.

However that glint in Kenai's eye irritated Charles, and before the old man could react to it, the investigator had fired a round directly into Jasper's shoulder, the aim was perhaps a little wobbly from the injury the investigator sustained, and the old man felt some sort of relief knowing that Jasper wasn't going down that easily.

The old man was quick on his feet and after removing his scythe from Kenai's arm rather roughly, he started to where Jasper was currently standing and then stopped beside the other, watching as the investigators flocked together like some sort of scared cattle before them, and he couldn't help but scoff at how disgusting they were, caring for each other like that instead of focusing on eliminating their opponents, this was exactly the reason that wolves would always have the advantage against sheep. 

"I know you two want to catch up and crack jokes.. but I would recommend to suck it up and remain quiet until this deal is over." Charles commented as looked down at the investigators as if they were lowly vermin, he had to applaud Jasper for thinking up such a nice plan in the short time span they were down here, although he wasn't so keen on being reunited with Z, Charles would just talk to Jasper about keeping the girl In check from now on.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino couldn't stop his body from trembling, nor the wet liquid seeping from his eyes, and all he could do was cry as he struggled his hardest to make the unfamiliar tears stop, he wasn't used to crying and surely didn't want to start the habit now. yet as much as he willed them back, they just wouldn't stop.

"Why... w-why am I?" Suzuya whimpered, trying to control himself to no avail, and the faint feeling that he was forgetting something important hung in his chest, that he was forgetting something very important and that his body was reacting to whatever the important thing was, and a sickening sensation rested in his stomach at the thought of forgetting something so vital.

However, the other wrapping his arms around Suzuya caught the Albino off guard as his cheeks stared to fill up with colour as he allowed himself to lay his head against the other's chest, closing his eyes as he felt the warmth and comfort of Komaeda's embrace, something about the other holding him like this felt right, and he was just about to let himself give in.
When the Albino suddenly had a flashback of Komaeda torturing him, of how the other smirked as he plunged his head under the water, and how he told the Albino to 'hang in there!' as he placed the box of rats onto his stomach, and how they dug into his flesh as he cried and screamed, enduring this punishment for his torturer for some unknown reason he could only write off as Stockholm syndrome.

This memory caused Suzuya to push Komaeda off of him, biting his lip as he made haste to get away from the other before he made another stupid mistake of letting his body control his actions, and he ran to the door, twisting the handle, and scurrying out of the room as fast as his legs could carry him, even limping the Albino was quite agile on his feet, and had a nice even pace as he stumbled out of the room, his heart pounding as he knew that he had to get away from the other quickly, or else the same process would commence, the same process of falling for the false sense of security, and getting bashed in the face with reality at the end.

​


----------



## ethre (Apr 21, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

The boy felt a sense of relief wash over him when the albino didn't hesitate in his embrace, nuzzling his head slightly on top of the other's. Even though it'd been a short while, it felt like decades since he felt the warmth of Suzuya's skin and body, and seeing the stitched boy's face up close after so long made him want to kiss Suzuya's forehead. He held himself back from doing so though, realizing the state of mind the albino must have been in and savored these last few moments in the hug he was graced with. As he predicted, Suzuya had shoved Komaeda off of him, running away with a look of terror plastered on his face and looked rather eager to get away.

Instinctively, Komaeda ran out the door after Suzuya, looking both ways to see where the albino was going and spotted him, dashing down the hallway and ran after him, taking only a couple of seconds to reach him since the boy had just left.  "W-wait, Suzuya, wait up! Whatever it is that you're scared about, it's okay! We could talk things through!"  he cried, reaching out for the albino several times before finally grasping his arm, pulling him to an abrupt stop and spun the stitched boy around to face him. He pushed Suzuya up against the wall and put his hands out on either side of the albino, panting heavily from running. 

When he finally finished recovering from the run, he asked the stitched boy in a serious tone,  "What did I do?"


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 21, 2015)

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya didn't even want to look back as he heard footsteps behind him, and tried desperately to go quicker even if his body began to ache from speeding up, his bandages holding his wound tight so nothing would leak out, which caused the Albino's mind to absently wander off to how he would have to thank Koizumi later for doing such a good job bandaging.

Although the hand suddenly grabbing Suzuya caused him to gasp out, nearly falling onto his face yet he was saved by the other yanking him back and pushing him against the wall, the Albino tried to surpass the shiver that ran down his spine as his tear stained eyes looked up at the taller boy, his eyes dilated as his heart started to pound and threaten to jump out of his chest, Suzuya decided that the easiest way to get out of this situation would be to obey Komaeda and spit out exactly what he did to him, even if the Albino had no clue why the other wanted him to say It so badly.

"You remember... you remember, don't you?" Suzuya started bitterly, trying to mask his own fear as he began to explain. 
"You told me to endure it for you, I listened because I wanted you to forgive me.. but I..I can't remember why, why would I want that?" Suzuya's had to compose himself, as his voice started to shake, and after he exhaled, the stitched boy continued. 

"You placed that box onto me and with heat, the rodents inside started to dig into my skin.. screeching, digging, and tearing away at my flesh.. ah! how disgusting, It was gross, very gross, desu.." Suzuya mumbled now, his eyes trailing down and then back to Komaeda's own, it made him very uncomfortable to explain what happened to him, but he felt if he did, that the other would let him go.

"That wasn't enough though.. ah, you dunked my head repeatedly into the cold, bloody water, until I started to drown.. I couldn't breath, couldn't scream! how frightening, all I could do was call for you, beg you to stop.. but you wouldn't, you wouldn't even respond to me, how cold hearted are you to do that kind of torture.. it's inhumane, desu?" Suzuya's head bobbled as he tottered left to right in-between the other's arms, his trembling only helping to make the boy fidgety, although he tried to mask it, the fear in the Albino's eyes was clear as day as his body gave it away with how quickly his heart was beating, his dilated eyes, and his hastened breathing.
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 21, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda's eyes softened when he saw Suzuya's teary face, using one of his fingers to wipe away a tear on the albino's face gently but quickly placing it back on its spot on the wall. He anticipated what the other would say while talking.. would he even listen to him? Did he even want to know the answer? No, the answer was crucial to Komaeda figuring out the root of this mess.

However, the taller boy's heart dropped when he heard the albino start to talk, scared for what could spill out of his mouth. When the albino said, that he'd wanted him to forgive him.. did that prove his horrid theory true? If Suzuya had actually gone into torture vonluntarily? But then, it would make sense that he got tortured.. he went in believing that he could have Komaeda forgive him for hurting Saionji.. and these were his firm beliefs, from his tone and voice. He wasn't going to tell him the truth because he didn't want to confuse him even more.. it could only agitate him. The boy started again, this time describing his torture. Komaeda winced when he heard what'd happened to Suzuya - it made the taller boy feel worse for being able to lose track of him so quickly that he ran off to be tortured like this. He could hardly even imagine him being hurt like that. He can't even begin to describe how terrible it would be to have been there, watching him as his chest was burrowed into by rats or drowned in the murky water. It pained him to think of it and he reached out to hold the albino's cheek, knowing it wasn't a source of comfort for the stitched boy, but more for himself. It let him know Suzuya was now here, safe, but in this strange state of mind. 

"Oh.. so, that's how it is, huh?"  Komaeda asked, overwhelmed by these realizations of what'd happened to the albino. The boy from before - the one who'd been so eager for Komaeda's approval and had an eternal hunger for snacks - he didn't think at this point that he would ever return. This version looked so sure of his answers, so frightened by Komaeda, that he fihured out that Charles must've screwed these thoughts deep into the poor stitched boy's head. "So.. if that's the case.. I just need one more thing, if you don't mind. How do you feel about me right now?"  the question came out as a choked whisper - afraid to even ask those words for fear of the answer.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Ridiculous! How am I expected to believe you? You're just trying to fool everyone else around here into trusting you and then you're gonna torture me again!"  Koizumi frowned, fists clenched and restraining herself in wanting to strangle him and be done with it - there were more people here, after all. 

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji sprinted down the hall until she was sure that she was a safe distance away from the kitchen. She needed some time to herself - why would Koizumi behave like that towards her? Normally she was so nice.. and the little girl hadn't seen her in nearly two years since she decided to pursue becoming an investigator. She didn't usually care if people stopped caring about her - but if it was ever her or Mr. Shinohara, she would be devestated. The girl heard light footsteps behind her, causing her to jerk her body around to see who it was, tears staining her cheeks. It was the annoying maid again - why did she like her so much? She should just leave her alone.. Saionji stared at the maid quietly, sniffling and occasionally bringing up her hand to wipe at her eyes. She finally decided to speak up. "What do you want?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 21, 2015)

"I wanted to make sure you were safe." I answered, pulling out a small hankerchief, offering it to her. "Don't worry... I'm sure she'll be alright..." I tried to reassure the girl, though it was obvious I disliked the blonde. "Um... Is Koizumi really your sister? You don't have to answer though... It must be hard for you..." I glanced back down the hall from where I came, almost expecting someone to come our way. Turning back to Saionji, a spark of sympathy shown on my face as I gently patted her head. "Everything will turn out okay..."


----------



## Taka (Apr 21, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha ~*

"Don't worry, aside from not being the double-crossing type, there just isn't any chance I'd be siding with someone like Charles." Sendo replied, taking the keys from Shinohara's hand. "I'll try my best to make sure nothing happens to the other investigators." he added. "Did Jasper say what time and place this is supposed to go down?" Sendo asked, realizing he hadn't heard anything of the sort. It would be a little hard to attend a trade-off that wasn't set up yet. He looked over at Koizumi when she repeated the same thing he'd heard when he first told the girl he didn't intend to kill her; though the sentence that followed just sounded ridiculous to him. "And how would I go about doing that, hm?" he asked as she proposed that he was fooling everyone here.

"Listen to yourself, won't you? I couldn't possibly fool all the people here into believing whatever I say, or things would be going a lot better for me right now." Sendo frowned at how stubbornly unreasonable Mahiru was being, and he wasn't quite sure what to tell her if she was looking for a reason to believe him since she was so dead set on contradicting him with all these childish notions. He lifted his arm adjust his hat, trying to keep himself from getting too frustrated--though he quickly brought it down again when he felt a sting of pain where Suzuya had bitten him. Touching the bandage, he chuckled lightly to himself as a bit of red seeped through. "It would seem such a lovely bandaging job isn't much use if I can't curb the habit of repositioning my hat."


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 22, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara smiled, although it was a bit forced, it was still somewhat genuine. The S.W.A.T member was just under a little too much stress and was in a foreign situation to what he was trained. 

"Thank you.. that really means a lot, I know it's not much.. but I can put a good word for you back at the station, that should make your time a lot less." Shinohara offered, trying to give back something to the criminal, even if he couldn't completely let him off the hook. 

Although Sendo posed a good point, and without really answering the other the man pulled the walkie talkie back out and held down the button to talk, hoping that Jasper hadn't discarded the device and still had it in his hands so that he could hear. 

"You do realize you forgot to tell us a time and a place.. and that's kind of vital for both of our safety, we can't have you ambushing whoever I appoint to come do the trade.. that would break our deal, so what'll it be?" Shinohara quietly tapped his foot as he waited for Jasper's response, wanting the criminal to be thorough when explaining his demands and not so wishy washy, every second they waited felt like an eternity without knowing his comrades were unharmed.

On the other hand, he couldn't help his eyes widening at the red trickling down Sendo's arm, reaching out a arm but not being able to do anything until he got a response from the criminal on the phone, so instead he just mouthed the words 'Are you okay?' to the other, as the S.W.A.T member hadn't noticed the injury was still somewhat fresh on the currently allied killer.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Flinching at the touch of Komaeda's finger, Suzuya watched idly at the other wiped a tear from his eyes, yet tried his best to keep up his charade, even if he was truly terrified of Komaeda right now, he wanted to try to seem scary, to seem intimidating in a creepy way that would make the other leave him alone.

Although it wasn't working that well at all, due to how the boy's body kept trembling and his eyes kept threatening to leak more of the wet liquid.

Not just that, but Suzuya also had no way of knowing what was going through the taller boy's head right now, why the other looked so shocked and just why he was acting like he was made no sense, even making Suzuya repeat what exactly happened to him, when Komaeda was right there preforming the torture on him didn't make sense in the least bit.

Nevertheless, The albino nodded to Komaeda's question, letting him know that it was exactly how it was and that he told no lies about the situation. "That's it, that's how it is.. desu?" Suzuya answered cautiously, still not understanding why the other wanted this information when he already had it.

However a ping of the unfamiliar emotion of guilt rung in his chest at Komaeda's next question, and Suzuya gulped as he braced himself to answer this question.
Normally, such a thing should be easy to blurt out all of his negative emotions that he hosted for the other, yet for some reason the Albino felt hesitant, and that awkward sense of wanting to remember something, wanting to say something else then the words that were currently forming on his tongue.

Suzuya shook his head, not wanting to say anything weird again, and ever so gently, the Albino reached out and caressed the stitches on his stomach before he let his arms go limb at his sides, inhaling and then exhaling, Suzuya cleared his thoughts of any Stockholm syndrome induced words that wanted to slip out, and looking up at the other with a wavering vacant expression that kept trying to change to an expression of fear.

Soon, Suzuya finally whispered out his answer with a shaky voice. 
"I hate you.. I-I hate the way you make me feel so confused all of the time, the way you lie to me? ah.. I don't like you... people like you, make me sick... perverts, uncomfortable to be around.. tricking me, in fact, you just disgust me... that's how it is, Desu.."

As the words left his mouth, Suzuya felt a tightening sensation in his gut, for some reason his body wanted to just vomit then and there, and his heart rate increased to a point that it hurt. 

The stitched boy was literally struggling to not take his words back as a mental war went on inside his head, whatever it was that the Albino wanted to remember was fighting to come to the surface, yet his new mindset was trying it's hardest to restrain the memory, confusion washing over him as that very same unfamiliar feeling of guilt now consumed his entire being, yet stubbornly clinging to his conviction and secretly biting his tongue so he couldn't take his words back.
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 22, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi glared at the man - how could he keep accusing Charles of such things..? Did he even realize what he was saying? Of course not, he tortured people. Who knows what went through his mind. When he placed a hand on the bandages on his arm, hoever, she felt a pang of recognition - like she'd been the one to put them there. She shook her head violently, refusing to accept it. She thought on how that could've came to be and didn't even realize how her cheeks heated up as she did it. The redhead looked up at the man - this only piled on strange and foreign thoughts in her head along with the familiar ones, the one with Charles' saving of her.. she refused to believe that Sendo was telling the truth, but the bandages alone can't yield any good results, so having that in mind somewhat comforted her. "...Whatever, I don't like being here anyways. You just do whatever it was you were doing, I can't even look at your brutish face." 

Saionji Hiyoko

"No! I don't want your tissues,"  Saionji whined, swatting away the maid's hands as if it were a pesky fly. "Pft, Koizumi as my sister? She's really, really cool, but she's just my favorite friend! She taught me how to tie my obi, and, and was really nice to me!"  the little girl beamed, but her expression soon darkened once more when she realized that that Koizumi wasn't here. 

 Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda listened intently to what Suzuya said, to what he said in response to his question. He didn't like to hear the answer, because he was certainly sure it wasn't pleasant - but he had to keep reminding himself that Suzuya wasn't in a stable set of mind now.. he wouldn't mean whatever words he was going to let escape his mouth. He noticed the albino feeling the stitches on his stomach and delayed his answer, however, because he looked to be in thought on how to answer it. The taller boy decided to take his hands away from the sides of Suzuya, possibly to look like he wasn't pressuring him. He didn't want him to feel frightened to answer.

When he finally did answer.. it was nothing that Komaeda expected. Hate him? Disgusted.. pervert, uncomforfable to be around, makes him sick, lies, confused.. hate.. hate.. hate. He had no idea what made the albino believe this.. of course, Komaeda'd been called this many, many times before and maybe even worse than just those words. But for some reason, when coming out of Suzuya's mouth it made it worse, ten times worse.. he couldn't even remember the last time he felt this way - was it when his parents died? No, it was so far back that he didn't remember doing much with his family. He'd never felt so much hurt his entire life, even though he's suffered many physical wounds. The taller boy was thuroughly confused by this - why? Why, what made him say this? Komaeda couldn't remember when he's enjoyed himself so much around another human being.. and now, here he was, saying those words, destroying Komaeda's body and soul. 

What worried him most was how he said it. His tone of voice sounded.. devoid, hopeless, as if he's given up on the world and therefore poses no use for it anymore. But he sounded so sure of his words, that they were the truth, even if it ended in just above a whisper. Slowly, hesitantly.. he felt an object in his jacket pocket and grazed his finger on it. Suzuya grew hopeless, useless and at this point, he realized there was no changing him back. The albino was so sure that he'd been the one to torture him, and even hated him at this point.. not wanting to obey anyone else other than that dastardly Charles, out to wreak havoc on the world and destroy all the hope left in it. Komaeda refused to accept this kind of future, can't accept Charles using him for such things.. the luckster's mind was clouded with vengeful and hateful thoughts, until he finally pulled out a sharp object from his pocket. He raised it, final thoughts playing out in his mind.

It was almost as if.. the boy was better off dead. Komaeda steadied his hand and made a firm grip on the blade, plunged it into the albino's leg and with more pressure and sawing about halfway through the boy's leg in an agonizingly slow process.

Hate..


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 22, 2015)

"Well it certainly is a lovely obi." I smiled at the little blonde, dispite her knocking the hankerchief to the ground. Bending down to pick it up, I stared at Saionji before asking one of my random questions in hope to get her mind off her friend. "Do you know how to play an instrument?" Standing back up, I started taking a few steps in the direction of the music room. _'Should I risk using my bomb? I've never used an ammunition nitrate bomb before, let alone seen one other than mine... For all I know, it could be a dud. Then again, it could finally put an end to this carousel of agony...'_ As I had a mental war with myself, I stopped, turning to face Saionji. "I know this may be a really, really strange question, but the answer could prevent me from doing something horrible. Let's say someone were to pick a rose. Would they only stop the flower's life, or would they steal that life?" As I asked her yet another foolish question, a look, almost desperate, grew on my face.


----------



## Taka (Apr 22, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* and *Yuki Shiro *~

"Thank you, but I'm not sure it will do much at this point." Sendo said grimly in reply to Shinohara's offer as the man paged Jasper. After all, he had ended the lives of many, enough so that he wouldn't want to say the number to the investigator; at least, not until this was all over. Sendo noticed his concern as the man mouthed words asking if he was alright. "I'm fine..." he said in a low voice, looking back to Koizumi when she made a comment about his face. "I know that I'm not much to look at, but you don't have to be so rude about it." he replied, a little hurt to hear it from her.

"Mr. Sendo, let me help you with that...!" Yuki offered suddenly, bringing the first-aid kit over. There were just enough bandages left inside to replace the old ones from Sendo's arm. As she brought her hand to his arm to remove it however, he instinctively pulled it away.

"Ah, I'm quite alright." he said, not wanting to ruin Koizumi's work. Though he knew it would need to come off sometime, it was a reminder of Mahiru's kindness towards him, even when he hadn't deserved it. "Also, just Sendo is fine." he added, not exactly liking the sound of 'Mr.' before his name.

Yuki made a worried face when he refused her, but she was determined to help him. "Why are you doing that?" she asked, baffled by his actions. "We need to stop it from bleeding now, M- I mean, Sendo." she added, coming closer to try again.

Sendo moved away another time, "B-because... Koizumi put it there..." he admitted, looking off to the side, not wanting to make eye contact with anyone after letting it slip. Until now, it hadn't seemed like the man was capable of getting this embarrassed, but there was no other explanation for the way he was acting.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 22, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z stared at the walkie-talkie, her cheeks flooding a deep rose. Jasper wanted to save her...? But why? Looking up at Shinohara, her icy gaze softened immensely. Jasper had stunned her. Just when she thought he had done everything possible to shock her, he did it again. Though slightly embarrassed by her mind filling with thoughts of her ally, Z bit her lower lip, smiling at the investigator. He must have been uncomfortable with letting her and Jasper go, but she could tell he was doing it for the investigators. They must have been friends, just like her and Jasper.
"Thanks, Shinohara." That was all Z said, turning away from him to wait on the killer's next comment.

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai shot Jasper a smirk, shrugging slightly and closing his eyes.
"Injured or not, you were a danger to my fellow officer and I do what I have to in order to protect him."
He turned to Evan, nodding slightly and narrowing his eyes.
"I still am healing, but I can't idly lay around while my friends' lives are in danger. What kind of officer would I be then?" Chuckling, he added. "You took a pretty rough hit, are you alright?"​


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2015)

Jasper nodded, then remembered he was talking through a walkie talkie, clicked the button and said, "Alright. I won't harm your men and your captives but if you break the agreement, everyone dies." He waited for an answer when another message came through. He listened intently then replied, "Oh, right. I'll be in the study. Send someone to come within an hour. I'm sure you'll be able to find where that is, now, won't you?" He released the button and waited for a reply.

Shooting a glare in Kenai's direction while slumped on the floor, he picked himself up and stretched out his arms to the best of his ability. "Alright, you two. Let's get going. I'm not just leaving you here. I'm taking you hostage. If you weren't able to pick up, I made a deal with your superior and we need to get to the meeting place so just follow me." Remembering the old man was there too, Jasper added, "Sir, you are free to join us as well."

Evan smiled. "Thanks. You were always the hardworker, weren't you? I think I'll be fine. I can't really feel my neck right now. I hope it's nothing too serious." He took a deep breath. "Well, I'm going to trust that Shinohara knows what he's doing. Should we go with him?" He looked at Kenai expectantly, not sure of whether or not to just tag along with this killer who had just injured him. The very same killer who could have killed his cousin too, as well as countless others.

His attention was drawn to the older man who was still among them. "Put the weapon down. We're going through with the deal and if you lay a finger on my partner or me, I will not hesitate to call back Shinohara and request that this deal be broken."


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 23, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Frowning at the display in front of him, Shinohara felt a little out of place as he just offered help to a criminal, yet at the same time he couldn't help but feel some pity for the man known as Sendo, the other man was being rejected by Koizumi so harshly.
It was evident that whatever influenced the girl to act like this was clearly abnormal from the way Saionji and Sendo acted about it, it seemed like the redhead's personality was probably a lot more kind than how she was currently acting.

However, as he listened to Jasper's demands the s.w.a.t member could only nod as he memorized the information, all the while giving Z an half smile, he wasn't exactly happy for her, but he felt obliged to give her that much since she was thanking him for letting this deal go through, even if it was just to ensure his comrades safety.

Although as Jasper began to explain everything, Shinohara hoped that Sendo heard the location and time set so that Shinohara wouldn't have to relay the whole message, then pressing down the button on the walkie talkie to make his reply. 
"Don't step on our toes and we won't step on yours... we'll try to make this exchange as peaceful as possible." Shinohara's voice had reluctance, the man sounded somewhat defeated, yet also prideful as he replied. 

The man had to make sure that his comrades were alright and even if that meant doing an exchange involuntarily, it was something he would have to do.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suzuya lowered his gaze towards his shoes as he tried to avoid eye contact with the taller boy, trying not to show his fear and continue his little charade of trying to scare the other off wasn't working so good, and instead the stitched boy seemed to have given up, looking rather vacant and uninterested.

"Ah, can I go now..?" he bitterly whispered, still refusing to look at the other as he contemplated how Komaeda would react, perhaps his former torturer would really let him go, being satisfied with hearing of how he tortured the stitched boy might of been enough to release Suzuya now, although something felt wrong, and the feeling inside his gut wouldn't leave nor waver.

Not to mention the Albino felt his head beginning to ache worse and worse by the minute, his mind kept trying so hard to remember something, and Suzuya had started to lose his will to keep fighting remembering whatever memory it was, although the stitched boy had the absent thought that it had something to do with Komaeda, and that was why he didn't want to remember any of it, and why he kept fighting not to remember it.

Yet at the same time, the stitched boy was growing curious as to why his own mind was struggling so much, and even though Suzuya kept lying to himself that he was growing too weak to fight off his mental war, in reality the stitched boy was just growing curious, and the idea of giving up felt tempting so he could just remember whatever it was that was nagging at him in the back of his mind.

However, the next thing Suzuya came to was the sound of his own screams being ripped out of the back of his throat. an intense pain washing over his leg as he fell to the floor, clutching at the limb as his eyes shut tightly and his body shook as the leg began to bleed out, the soft tissue started to tear and rip. 

"Ah-..ahhh..!!" Suzuya cried out in agony, suddenly reaching out and grabbing Komaeda's wrist as he dug his nails into the other boy, trying his hardest to make Komaeda stop his assault, while at same time being too blinded by pain to think about grabbing one of the many knives that were tucked away within his shirt, instead.

_(Ah, I'm not so proud of this, but I have to rush! </3 I might have to edit my post later~ )_
​


----------



## ethre (Apr 23, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi's cheeks flared up with red when Sendo mentioned her patching him up, quickly avoiding eye contact with the man and looking away. Why was she acting like this? It was obvious that was a lie - a ploy to lure her back into his trap and hurt her once more. A part of her wanted to believe it - she felt like it could have been true.. but most likely he just wanted to keep something to hold over her head. "Shut up! You can't prove that - why would anyone want to help you?! That's ridiculous, you hurt people for your amusement!"  the girl sneered accusedly, glaring at the man. The words were painful on her tongue, but she forced herself to say it - maybe it'd scare him off, at least. She wasn't armed at the moment.. but this was a kitchen after all - she could just go find a knife in the knife drawer if she really needed it. 

Saionji Hiyoko

"Instrument? Don't only dense people who can't handle a fan or put their foot in front of another play those?"  Saionji questioned, having fun in teasing another. "Ahh, why are we talking about boring stuff? How would I know? They steal that life! That's really obvious - you have to be able to think things through before you ask someone, you idiot!"  the little girl said nonchalantly, quickly becoming uninterested.

 Nagito Komaeda 

The taller boy didn't move to help the albino as he usually did - in fact, he stood up and watched him writhe as the boy reached out to dig his nails into his skin. Komaeda shoved Suzuya's hand away from his flesh, seeing bits of blood bud at where his nails were.. flinching slightly but refusing to show weakness in front of the boy. This.. "thing" planned to wreak havoc with his despair-induced ways, and if he didn't stop him here he would surely destroy all the hope left in the world alongside Charles. 

However, it had pained the boy to do such a thing to the poor albino - but he couldn't help what he's become and he certainly didn't show any signs of changing back to his cheerful self. It was Komaeda's duty, and it's why he came here - to rid this mansion of despair without any exceptions, not even to the first person he wanted to keep in over a decade. Actually, the taller boy was glad that he'd said so - it was better than hiding it and going on a killing spree of the innocents behind his back.

(( //sobs- I shouldn't be scared and watching anime while I post. ;w; ))


----------



## Taka (Apr 24, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* and *Yuki Shiro* ~

Sendo's face heated up when he realized Koizumi had indeed heard him; he really hoped she hadn't. Shaking his head, he dismissed the thought that perhaps with the shakiness of her voice that she was beginning to believe him. "That's not true..." he said quietly, "I only hurt people... who would dare to harm innocents...!" Though he was replying to Mahiru, he said the words more for himself, to remind him of his own motives.

His attention was drawn to Shinohara however, when he heard Jasper's reply on the walkie-talkie. Sendo nodded in the investigator's direction to assure him that he was listening and had heard the location and their timeframe. As much as he wanted to try and convince Koizumi of the truth, there were good people in danger and he couldn't turn away from them. Just then he felt something on his arm and sighed in a defeated manner when he realized he'd not been paying enough attention to Yuki, who took the opportunity to start removing his bandage while he was not looking.

"Now just stay still for a minute...!" Yuki said as she set to work changing it.

Sendo looked down at the keys in his left hand, the keys that would be releasing Jasper in return for the lives of the other investigators. It disgusted him that this was how things were turning out, and no amount of hope would simply turn it around. He was relieved that Koizumi was safe for now, but there was no telling when that would change, and there were others that deserved freedom as well. As long as he was able, Sendo would help those people, he would try and end this horrible game.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 24, 2015)

"Well I certainly am not a thief..." I uttered under my breath as I turned away from her. Deciding to tease her back, a grin formed across my cheeks. "I certainly am surprised that a cute, little girl like you got involved in such a horrible investigation. Especially when you appear to only be around seven or eight years old. I don't think your pretty, little head can take all of this gore." I chuckled, amusement showing in my eye as I stared at Saionji. "It also baffles me that you aren't afraid of what one may call a Cyclopes or a pirate. Though to be a pirate, I would probably have to get an eye patch..." My giggles soon turned into full out laughter. "Musicians are not dense people. And they most certainly know how to put one foot in front of another!" I tried to stuffle my laughter by covering my mouth. 'Heck, I'll even show you what I can play if you want!" Without adverting my eye from hers, I started walking down the hall. Unable to see out of one eye, I soon found walking right into a wall.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 25, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Once the communication with Jasper was done and over with, Shinohara didn't hesitate to release the button on the walkie talkie. 
Yet not putting the device in his pocket as the man felt anxious and wanted to make sure the walkie talkie would be close to him at all times during this operation so that he listen to any new demands or even updates on the situation regarding his precious comrades. 

Shinohara just didn't feel right to put the device away, and instead clutched it in his hand like it was his own life line. 

"Lives fade so easily.. I understand that, and I also get that us, as humans are fragile creatures.. 
However I want to stubbornly believe that no one will have to sacrifice themselves for meaningless endeavors, our mission here was to rescue everyone that is being held captive, we understood that we weren't enough in numbers, yet we still came here. 
My men trusted me and came here to risk themselves to save those weaker than us, to help achieve justice to something that authorities usually cast a blind eye to. " Shinohara smiled solemnly as he spoke his thoughts outloud, silently praying for the safety of those he cherishes. 

The S.W.A.T member wasn't really talking to anyone in particular, Shinohara was simply speaking his mind as he went over to one of the many chairs in the kitchen, sulking down onto it, the man sighed as he rested his head on the palm of his hand as he examined the device in his hand, wishing there was more he could do for his men at this particular moment, although deep down Shinohara knew he would have to trust Sendo on this one, and as Sendo nodded, Shinohara gave confirmation back, and waited as Yuki tended to the other's wound.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The pain surged through out the Albino's body as he cried out and rocked back and forth, gripping tighter as the knife sawed past his skin and was nearly halfway through his slender leg, creating a rather nasty gash that poured out a steady trickle of fresh blood down the limb.

When Komaeda finally stopped sawing, Suzuya attempted to pull his wounded leg back to himself and let out a choked cry as he winced from the horrifying pain it caused, biting his lip until it started to draw blood to try to somehow lessen the pain as the stitched boy leg go of his leg, and completely gave up on moving the injured limb back to himself. 

Suzuya instead started to scoot backwards in an attempt to get away from the other, scooting rather sluggishly and slow as the disorientated Albino couldn't go too fast by only using his hands as support to pull him backwards.

Although the excruciating pain triggered something within his mind, jolting his mental battle to break down as the Albino started to slowly recollect who exactly Komaeda was, each foggy memory slowly starting to decipher within his brain as it was jolted again and again by the intense agony coming from his nearly severed limb, the feeling racked his entire core as his headache only grew more intense as he struggled to uncover who exactly Komaeda was to him, while all the while forgetting who exactly he even was as his own personality started to fade.

The Albino was in a state of shock as he sluggishly scooted backwards, trying to flee the best he could as he started to remember the other's voice, trying to make out the words the other was trying to say to him in this memory was hard, but Suzuya felt it was important to listen, and strained himself as he began to force the foggy memories no matter the intensity of his new found splitting migraine, it was nothing compared to the numbing searing from his leg.

However, soon the disorientation began to take it's toll as Suzuya grew dizzy from the suffering his body took on, something finally clicked through his mental break down, something about the other being important to him, and that he wanted to make Komaeda proud, yet from the way Komaeda was currently treating him and from the empty expression on the other's face, Suzuya knew that he must of done something terribly wrong.

"Was I..." Suzuya panted midway through his sentence, choking instead as he was finding it hard to catch his breath when his leg seared with pain, "A bad boy..? w-was I?" The stitched boy finally asked not even above a whisper, his eyes glazed over as he struggled to keep himself focused, Suzuya slowly stared up at the taller boy as he began to slowly piece together his own memories despite the aching that consumed his entire being and the throbbing sensation within his skull.

*.: Charles :.*

"Oh...? do you forget the position you're in?" Charles raised an eyebrow towards Evan, not about to get rid of his weapon just because one of the cattle commanded him to. in fact, he was going to go deliver these weapons shortly after Jasper finished his little exchange.

To emphasis that he didn't really care about Evan's demands, Charles shift the Scythe so he was holding it more comfortably, lying it against his shoulder as he looked down at the investigators with disgust in his eyes as he replied with his own logic. 

"Not to shatter your dreams either... however, I highly doubt this Shinohara, would risk your lives... judging by the tone of his voice, he values you both more than his own self, so what makes you think saying to abandon the operation, would change his mind?" Grinning devilishly as he said this, Charles felt accomplished at his own observation skills, then looking over to Jasper, Charles gave the other a nod to let him know that he would stay for the exchange, it didn't bother him either way after all.

All that really mattered to Charles at the moment, was to get the finale on the road, and his thoughts cycled around his grand finale, it would be soon and quite fantastic, Charles just knew that no one would expect the ending he had planned, and it brought enjoyment to his entire being as he planned out the gorgeous finale. 

_(Excuse me while I cry- GLASSY SKY IS RUINING ME. ;w; )_​


----------



## Taka (Apr 25, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

As soon as Yuki finished putting on the new bandage, Sendo walked over to where Shinohara was seated, leaning forward as not to let anything he said reach Mahiru's range of hearing. "Before I go," he started in a concerned and serious tone, "I have no good feelings about this exchange, and I won't be able to protect Koizumi while I am a part of it..." Sendo paused to glance at the photographer, regret apparent in his gaze.

"Which brings me to my request." he continued, "Please, don't let anything happen to her." He knew that Shinohara was already planning to do his best to keep the victims safe, but Sendo needed to hear it from the investigator himself to put his mind at ease.

*Yuki Shiro* ~

Yuki, having been close by, heard what Sendo was saying to Shinohara. She secretly decided to try her best to help Koizumi too, eager to be of assistance to someone. Even though they'd only briefly met, the girl considered Mahiru a friend and Yuki helped all of her friends no matter what.


----------



## ethre (Apr 25, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

"Gore? What gore? I haven't seen any so far, it's been a bit boring.. Mr. Shinohara won't play with me, and Koizumi won't play with me either.. and there's no investigating to do! This mansion has been really really boring so far! And all I've had to eat was bland crackers from the kitchen! This totally sucks!"  Saionji puffed out her cheeks, standing in place when the other girl mentioned a "cyclopes" and a "pirate." 

"No, you just look stupid," Hiyoko commented, tempted to poke the maid in the eyeless socket to get her away from her. "I don't wanna hear your terrible music! Go away, maid!"

Koizumi Mahiru

When the photographer finally regained control of her face and thought familiar thoughts like him torturing her to remember that this man would never care for her work or anyone else's life, "Well, that's ironic considering you had the nerve to abuse me," [/color] Mahiru scoffed, glaring at the ground and letting the man leave for now - she had to sort these strange feelings out of her head and figure out what it was before she talked- or fought with him again. She couldn't help but gape at Shinohara's speech at how disgustingly motivational it was, looking up at the man and narrowed her eyes. "Nobody saved me when I was suffering," the girl mumbled quietly to herself. "You were a bit late, you know - where were you when Suzuya and I needed it, huh?!"

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda smiled slightly at seeing Suzuya suffer, bending down slightly and laying a light hand on the albino's chest, and slowly lowered the knife in his hand to the ground careful not to draw attention. "Was this all a farce? Were you just that sickening old man's foul, revolting watchdog?"  the boy grinned, bringing his other hand up to trail his fingers up the stitched boy's neck in an agonizingly slow and devious manner. "Did you think I'd believe you if you just said those three simple words? Nobody would even think to say that to trash like me, and I'm already well-aware of that! You'd expect me to think those words were true?" he smiled. The small gesture made it look like the boy was in pain, refusing to believe Suzuya ever wanting to hurt him. The words from earlier were a shock.. what was he thinking, thinking that this boy had really loved him? He should have never let down his guard - this was a dangerous boy and he had to be exterminated at once. 

As if watching it hurt from the wound wasn't enough, Komaeda brought up his hand and struck the albino's face one, two, three, four.. countless times. "You were foolish to believe that.. that I'd be convinced someone would even appreciate my existence!" he finished, tears budding at the ends of his eyes, finally satisfied. He got up slowly. Why was he crying? This boy here had lied to and hardly even cared for him.. why was it so painful to watch him endure such things? Why was it so painful to watch Charles' _dog_ of sorts to grovel? The taller boy grew startled at Suzuya talking again. 

..Bad boy? Was this even the same boy who'd said he didn't want to be a good boy anymore? "Far worse than bad, _dog._ At least a thousand times worse.. why'd you think that your lies were good enough to get past me? Huh?" Komaeda demanded. "You're a talentless, useless piece of trash.. yet why did I worry over you so much, I wonder?"


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 25, 2015)

"You're missing out then." I muttered, rubbing my bandages where blood had started to seep through them again. Cursing under my breath, I picked myself up, a look on my face saying that I wanted to strangle her to death. "Listen, it's pretty obvious that we...dislike each other for many reasons. You're a spoiled little brat, while I got beaten so much, I attempted suicide. A lot. You're smart, I'm an idiot. You have two eyes, I now have one. Heck, we have nothing in common. But I don't want anyone else to die and get accused of it. So if you want something entertaining, then tell me what it is." I grumbled.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 25, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Nothing good can come of it, knowing the ones conducting this exchange, I have to hang onto hope that my men will be alright..." Shinohara spoke calmly to the other man, lifting his head from his palm as he watched Sendo come over to him and start to ask such a light hearted request of the S.W.A.T member.

The man couldn't help but smile that same solemn smile, closing his eyes as he thought over what Sendo said, and silently nodded in agreement, he didn't want anymore blood on his hands from people that didn't deserve to die, and even if Koizumi wasn't in her right state of mind, Shinohara could tell she really was a sweet girl just from how deeply Saionji and Sendo seemed to care for the red head, and just because Charles might of tortured her, or blackmailed her into acting like this, it was not her fault that her tongue happened to be so sharp at the minute. 

Shinohara knew that the girl in particular more than likely believed something horrible about all of them, and was thus reacting to help shelter herself from anymore pain, be it physical or mental.

"I will, you can count on me to help liven the mood." Shinohara tried to joke, yet it didn't feel as it usually did when he tried to crack a silly reminder of his dry humour, and instead only left the man feeling defeated, nevertheless, it was his way of giving Sendo his word, and letting the other man know that he could go to the exchange without having to worry.

Although Koizumi's words struck a sensitive spot within Shinohara's gut, and his smile slowly turned to a frown, as his eyes looked rather sad as he turned to the girl to answer her. 

"I was trying to come for you both, although I... well, I was careless and walked into one of the many traps in this mansion.. 
I wanted to come and save you and my son, but there was no way to break down the metal door we found ourselves entrapped by, I pounded on it to no avail.. and for being such an idiot to let you two get hurt.. I apologize." Shinohara spoke sincerely, feeling absolutely disgusted with himself as he admitted his faults to the brainwashed girl.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino was going in and out as his head throbbed while he tried to recollect everything he could about Komaeda, everything the taller boy meant to him, how they met, what they even were to each other and why the other meant so much to him in his head, why his heart was aching as Komaeda spilled those words onto him, saying that Suzuya was lying about three little words, and how he had been putting up a farce all along.

It was confusing and it hurt, this whole situation hurt him mentally and physically to an excruciating level as he struggled to just breath and remember how to even speak to the other, and it took him a whole minute to register the feeling of Komaeda's fingers slithering up his neck and delivering a rather tingly sensation throughout his body, heavy guilt mixed with an odd hint of pleasure that made him feel sick to his stomach as Suzuya knew the other wanted him to suffer for something he did.

The stitched boy knew this was anything other than affection, that it was simply a false comfort Suzuya longed for, and it made the Albino feel rather empty inside as the other mocked him with such an action that he wished would be real affection instead of an insult.

Yet he took it, Suzuya listened intently to the other as almost had pieced together what was vital for him to know about Komaeda, and his heart ached more and more with each word that came out of the taller boys mouth, the pain within his chest almost feeling worse than the throbbing agony within his own nearly severed leg as his heart twisted and turned from the other's harsh words.

However, Suzuya's glazed eyes started to trail to the floor as he started to feel worthless and unsure of what he did to make Komaeda feel this way, and before the Albino could even speak or protest, he felt a rather harsh smack against his face, gasping out as another came, and another, and another, Komaeda's palm kept meeting his skin and it began to turn redder with each strike as Suzuya felt his face begin to ache just like the rest of his body.

Except it stung, this feeling stung and burned as he was hit over and over again by the one he loved so much, yet he didn't make any attempt to move away, as Suzuya couldn't remember what had happened, and felt that he deserved whatever punishment Komaeda was giving him, even if his body felt that he couldn't last much longer and stay conscious.

As soon as the other finished his beat down of the slender boy, Suzuya was trembling as he struggled to look up at the other, his face covered in red spots from Komaeda's hand as he stared rather confusedly up at the other, although his expression seemed more vacant as he fighting to focus onto the other at all, however as the stitched boy noticed tears in Komaeda's eyes,
Suzuya felt shocked and couldn't quite grasp why the other was crying, slowly choking out. 
"Ah.. I don't get it?.." slowly cocking his head, Suzuya wasn't going to try to hide how puzzled he was as he continued his little speech.
"But I wouldn't lie to you.. the truth is most effective and takes less time to say, so why lie?.. I don't get it, it's not making sense.. Desu?" The Albino mumbled, not understanding any of this, although the words Komaeda spat once again pierced his heart, and his entire leg beginning to once more wither in agony made him fidget and grind his teeth, yet Suzuya wouldn't allow himself not to focus on Komaeda at this very critical moment, knowing it was more important than his own suffering.

"If it makes you feel better to hit me..." Suzuya paused, surpassing a heavy grunt as he felt his leg throb with an intensity.

"Ah..then go ahead, I'll hang in there! I won't complain, I don't want you to be cross with me.." Suzuya struggled to explain to the other, having to quite mid speech every now and then to brace himself for the pain wrecking his body, yet somehow he finished his sentence, and weakly smiled up towards the other, not quite sure how to deal with someone that was sad except by letting them punish him, it was a routine that Suzuya was used to, and the only way he knew how to handle the situation.

​


----------



## ethre (Apr 26, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

"Huh? Why do you suddenly care about my feelings? I want something cool to investigate that isn't obvious, that's what! Or Mr. Shinohara or Big Sis to play with me.. but they're busy!"  Saionji pouted, but smirked a little sfterwards at hearing Teela compliment her. "Oh, so you're admitting that you're worse than me? How pathetic! Even you acknowledge it now!"  the little girl laughed and pointed at the maid.

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi was still frowning even when Shinohara voiced his apology, sighing when she knew she couldn't keep up being angry at him at how sad he sounded.. wait, son? Suzuya has never mentioned having a father.. this was news to Mahiru. "Um, do you mind telling me just who you are to Suzuya? I've never heard of this.."  the girl sounded defeated, not sure how to even say these words to someone she believed didn't help her. 

 Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda glared at the vermin's offer to keep hitting him - what was he saying? Did he really think that he could somehow patch this up if he said that he'd take Komaeda's hits? And.. why was he saying that he was telling the truth when there was so much evidence that pointed to this conclusion? The conclusion of the fact that he'd just been used by Charles to collect information and wanted to play with Komaeda to manipulate him. Of course, that wasn't going to go over his head. Komaeda didn't plan on really killing him now - he decided he'll just let this boy suffer for now for what he's done to wrong him and maybe he wouldn't do it again.. 

Staring down at Suzuya, however, gave Komaeda a sense of guilt for hurting him even though he knew that he was lying. The fact that he's put so much effort into healing and caring for this boy and watching those feelings nearly disappear within seconds was too much for the taller boy to take in - mixed feelings of wanting to do justice and wanting to help the severely wounded albino contradicted each other over and over to the point that he just wanted the boy to die now - and he couldn't bear to watch it anymore. Even if Suzuya's feelings were false, it was nice to have something to protect for once. 

He quickly shook his head to clear his thoughts, and looked at the small boy more firmly. "Pathetic,"  the boy said simply, kicking the albino's side roughly.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 26, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

To be quite honest, Shinohara was quite surprised that he didn't receive some kind of insult from the girl, and even more surprised as she instead asked a question regarding his relationship with his son. asking exactly he was to Suzuya.

The question in particular was a little out of the blue yet Shinohara didn't really mind answering, conversation was something to help the little girl ease up and perhaps even relax enough to lower her guard and tell the S.W.A.T member what happened to her, Although Shinohara wouldn't pry if she didn't want to talk about it.

"Certainly, I mean it's not like we have anything else to talk to.. and arguing won't get us anywhere." Shinohara gave a weak laugh and offered a seat at the table he was settled at, pulling one out for the little girl in case she got tired of standing, that and he would prefer to talk to someone when they were face to face instead of someone standing while he sat, it felt rude of him. 

"Suzuya Juuzou is my one and only son, so he means a whole lot to me... if you're asking if he's blood related, he's not, but for how long we've been together, it doesn't really matter, we get along just like other families and we've always done the same activities, our relationship can get a little odd at times, but that's... well, " Pausing as he recalled how the Albino would randomly act out or even rebel by trying to wear Halloween costumes on a daily basis, Shinohara sighed a little before picking up where he left off. 

"Let's just say that is just because Suzuya is peculiar, but that doesn't stop the fact of how he's been with me for quite the while... there isn't a day that goes by that I haven't worried if he's doing alright, or if he forgot to wear matching socks.. 
Or if he accidently got stuck in the dresser, or even accidently bit someone, Suzuya tends to act more like an animal than anything else.. but that doesn't change the fact he's my precious son, and I would do anything for him." 

Shinohara felt a little better as he talked about his relationship with his son, just reminiscing over their bond made the S.W.A.T member feel somewhat relieved, yet all the more anxious to bring Suzuya home, where he would be safe and free from harm.

*.: Suzuya :.*

The Albino could only watch as the taller boy began to glare at him, and felt his body shudder as he knew that Komaeda was angry with him, Suzuya wanted to make things better, but he wasn't even sure how to.

Although Even agreeing to be punished didn't help the fact that Suzuya was scared deep down, as the stitched boy was already hurt so badly, that he feared his body wouldn't be able to take much more, and that if Komaeda took him up on his offer to beat him, that his system would simply give up and stop functioning, the pain was so excruciating that he was already light headed and dizzy, struggling to focus as his vision kept blurring with each twinge of pain that wrecked his slender frame.

Then before Suzuya could even prepare himself, his heart finally started to shatter as the Albino made out the words _'Pathetic.' _ right before Komaeda thrust his leg into the stitched boy's side, the pressure from the impact snapped the stitch work on his stomach, and Suzuya gasped both from the kick as well as the seething pain that rippled up his stomach as the very stitches that the taller boy patched him up with slowly came undone.

Fresh blood began seeping down his stomach and it started slow at first, then slowly picking up pace as the wound unraveled more and more, causing the Albino's body to twitch on it's own as his breathing steadily quickened and Suzuya found himself struggling to stay coherent as his leg throbbed and trickled it's own liquids, his head aching not just from the memories forcing their ways back, but also from the excruciating pain that his body withstood.

Suzuya was trying his best to stay coherent, not to let himself go to sleep even as his mind lulled him to the temptation of just letting himself give into the pain of it all so that this torture would end, however the Albino struggled against this comfort as he wanted to make sure Komaeda wasn't cross with him, knowing better than to be a bad boy at a time like this, Suzuya knew that would only disappoint Komaeda more, and disappointment was something the Albino didn't want to cause the taller boy any longer.

"A-ahhh.....I won't die yet, I...I won't die yet.. I'll be a good boy.." Suzuya whispered breathlessly from the floor, his already glazed eyes could no longer fixate on the taller boy, and were instead trying to focus on anything, anything at all that would come into sight, yet the Albino couldn't find anything, and found it harder by the second to keep his eyes open as his state slowly turned critical from blood loss, each second turning more severe as his body trembled and shook, his head lightly bobbling as he was losing the strength to keep himself up right. 
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 26, 2015)

"Yes, I'm also admitting that you are a little brat. Perhaps we could try to figure out what Jasper did with the videos he made of everyone... It could help you guys see who's really innocent and who's not." I murmured, talking more to myself than Saionji. "Hey, aren't you a little young to be an investigator? You look like you're only ten or twelve..." I added as I stared at her, starting to unwind the bandages.


----------



## Taka (Apr 26, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo listened to Shinohara explain who Suzuya was to him after Koizumi questioned the investigator. Feeling a little out of place now, he decided it was time to go--he only had an hour after all. Sendo said nothing as he left the room, allowing himself a glance at Mahiru before he headed for the study, knowing Shinohara would keep his word.

He pondered the reason he came to the mansion as he walked; he remembered that his motives were different at the time, how he'd hoped to find some desperate souls longing for death so that he could free them. How foolish he'd been, to overlook the simple fact that he was taking the lives of people who didn't truly wish to die--when it wasn't even his choice to make.

A small feeling inside him said that he was on the right path now though, and perhaps the choices he would make from now forward might atone for the sins of his past. Even if they didn't, however, it was what the Koizumi he knew would have wanted... wasn't it? Sendo shook his head, no it wasn't just that, this was his duty as a gentleman. His face shone with determination as he arrived at his destination, remaining wary of traps and other dangers as he scanned the area to see if he'd been the first to arrive.

*Yuki Shiro* ~

Tears welled up in Yuki's eyes as she silently listened to Shinohara describe the wonderful feeling of having a family. She wiped at her face, trying to look normal so the investigator wouldn't feel bad for bringing it up; but the conversation called forth so many memories of her parents that just tore at her heart and threatened to cause the girl to start sobbing. Yuki knew it wasn't fair to rain on the man's parade as he reminisced but she couldn't help it, inhaling to quell the deep feeling of sadness pitting in her stomach. She backed away, her gaze fixed on her shoes and continued attempting to dry her cheeks with her palms--the girl didn't even notice Sendo leave the room.


----------



## ethre (Apr 26, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi didn't know what to say - Suzuya had a father? He'd never told her about it. This man seemed passionate in talking about Suzuya.. and she hardly even knew what to say. He seemed nice enough - it's not like the albino's own father would hurt the boy. She'd lost him to that dam*ed Komaeda earlier when he ran into that room - and he was doing who-knows-what to him now. He could be dying right now, and it's because she was so incompetent in her actions. "Ah.. that's nice. An animal? Was that what he was like before torture? It'd be nice to have family that was close to you. All I have is.. Sendo, who keeps following me around. He's going to hurt me again.." 

 Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda had to restrain himself from wanting to go and help the albino, watching helplessly as the boy bled out. Normally, the foolish him would have rushed him onto a bed, patched him up and fix his stitches and let him rest for a while. He would have done just that if he had been so dense not to see through Charles' plan, and if he hadn't known he was lying. Now he felt he should do justice on this boy.. but he also felt he should comfort the poor boy. It would have been nice to have someone appreciate him, but he knew it wasn't meant to be. He was trash after all, and the least he could do was get rid of people who threatened the hope he tried so hard to hold onto on this constant swing between good and bad luck.

What did this boy even mean when he said he was going to be a good boy? Is this even the same person who attempted to kill him before? It had to be - he was just begging for mercy now. He wasn't going to give him that, of course - he'd been lied to and played by it - he wasn't gonna give in now, no matter how much he'd enjoyed the time he spent with the albino. "Good boy..? What are you, a dog? You should shut up already.."  the taller boy said, not hurting him this time and just watching.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Ten or twelve!?"  Saionji frowned, glaring at the maid. "What're you, stupid?! I'm practically the same age as you, except smarter and better! And I could see with both my eyes too!"  the little girl cried, tears budding in her eyes again. "At least I'm not a big brat, like you are!"  the girl pointed at the maid rudely.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 26, 2015)

"You're small... Like, really, really small... Are you a dwarf or something?" I quickly covered my mouth to hide my giggles. "You probably are smarter than me! You discovered eternal youth!" My giggled soon turned into full-out laughter. "Ya know, I'm probably going to sent to an Asylum or something, and even if I were to do something evil or insane, there's no worse place for me to be sent! I could kill you right now if I wanted to without any extra punishments. But I'm not in the mood to get my hands soiled in your blood. Besides, I'm all out of bullets. But I can always get more. But having your sanity cracked also allows you to change your mind fairly quickly." I lowered her hand as I spoke, the bandages completely removed, revealing a bloody, bruised mess from where I once had an eye.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 28, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

The fact that Koizumi was actually listening to him and trying to understand the relationship he held with his son, it showed that girl did have some kind of humanity left, and brought a small smile to Shinohara's features as the man felt that he was getting through to Koizumi a little bit, knowing that at least he could help someone in this sick and twisted mansion feel better.

"Hah.. this brings back quite a lot of memories." Shinohara mused, leaning back in his chair as he let out a sigh, the man missed his boy more than words could even muster, and just seeing Suzuya for the split moment he could had not sufficed Shinohara.

In fact, the man needed actual time to reconnect with his son, hold the albino in his arms and ruffle his hair until it got even more messy to the point that Suzuya would grumble and try to fix it or mess up the S.W.A.T member's own,
Then perhaps his boy would tease him about his weird eyebrows and this weird charade of parent and son antics would continue on until they were both satisfied. 
Although soon after Shinohara would ask the stitched boy to tell him all about what fun adventures that he had in this mansion because Shinohara was fairly certain with Suzuya's twisted sense of humour, the Albino would have quite the bit to boost about.  

"Suzuya is... odd, he's eccentric and mischievous, yet that doesn't stop him from also being childish and shy at times, to describe him would probably be a hard task, even for me!" Shinohara laughed a little, his laugh full of pity for his son and guilt due to how hard it felt just to try to describe his son to someone, there was no way in particular that he could even think of to describe Suzuya simply, and the only way that felt right would be to let the Albino describe himself through expression and actions, but that was impossible at this very moment, so Shinohara figured the girl would have to make due with his lame explanations.

"Sorry if I'm rusty on my conversation skills... but I've been meaning to ask you, why did you come to this mansion? and can you remember what exactly happened to you? to be completely honest with you, Koizumi.. you don't seem like the type of person to act like you were before, you seem a lot more of the caring type, if I do say so myself, oh! mind you, my opinion is probably far off." Shinohara admitted bashfully, he wasn't just the brute force for nothing after all, The S.W.A.T member wouldn't recommend his opinions or advice to anyone.

However something else caught his eye as he was talking to Koizumi, and once he saw the tears budding in Yuki's eyes, and how the girl looked paralyzed as he began to cry and break down, Shinohara cleared his throat, and sounding much like a father would he called out to the girl. 

"Oh! please don't cry.. really, I don't think tears suit you, a smile does suits you much better. how about instead, you come join us! I'm sure Koizumi wouldn't mind." it was a little awkward, but Shinohara really didn't want the poor girl to cry, and even if it wasn't a party or anything.. he wanted Yuki to come over so she wouldn't be alone.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Suddenly the Albino's back met harshly with the cold surface below him, his body emitting a loud thud and squashy splat as it met with the freshly blood stained marble floor, the liquid spreading like paint around Suzuya's fallen slender frame.

The only noticeable movement from the Albino would be his chest heaving softly with each breath he took as Suzuya's body threatened to give out on him at any given minute due to how much blood it had lost to the once pearly white marble underneath him.

When Komaeda simply stared, and insulted him like that. Suzuya couldn't even bring himself to even focus on them as the pain increased, his body felt like it was being twisted and ringed out over a burning hot fire, his open wounds stung and throbbed with such excruciating agony that the Albino knew he was finally reaching his limit, there wasn't even guessing to be involved anymore, Suzuya watched as his vision worsened until finally all the Albino could make out would be blurry sights that danced as they turned and spun, giving him the feeling of falling even though the stitched boy knew he was against solid ground.

It wouldn't be long until his vision faded to black, and knowing this, Suzuya giggled softly even though the vibrations hurt his stomach as he innocently wished that he could of lasted longer, how selfish his body was to give up like this before Komaeda had achieved happiness, Suzuya really was becoming a disappointment to the one he loved.

"A-ah..." Suzuya whimpered from the jolt of pain that shook his entire body as the Albino tried to speak, his voice trembling as he was struggling to maintain consciousness. 

"Oops.. I-I'm not gonna make it.. Komaeda-san.." The stitched boy choked out during his confession, interrupting his sentence and having to brace himself as he cringed, taking in a sharp breath as his lips softly started moving again, his voice weak and slowly fading. 

"A-Ahh.. I just want the pain to go numb, but I know it's s-selfish of me to say that.." Suzuya found himself choking once more, finding his throat tightening up from the lack of oxygen his lungs gave him, 
"Why..I can't hang in there.. I can't hang in there, I-I'm getting so tired..h-heheh..I just wanted to be a good boy..I wanted to m-make you proud.." The Albino's speech began to become butchered as his head spun around each and every sentence, his time was just about to run out and was growing closer by each passing second.

Suzuya felt so disorientated as he shakily raised his left arm up, reaching out for the other like he wanted Komaeda to pick him up, to hold him close and end his suffering by masking him in the warm embrace that only the taller boy could provide him, and Suzuya found his lips slowly curve into a smile filled with sorrow as he just couldn't reach. 

"I'll never make you proud.. huh?... It's selfish.. but I still...." Suzuya exhaled deeply as he whispered ever so faintly, yet ever so sweetly towards the other. "I still love you, I love Komaeda.." the stitched boy closed his eyes, seeming at peace as he told the other his confession once more.

However, not soon after the words left his mouth did the Albino's arm softly fall down to his side while his breathing slowed down to the point that his chest was no longer heaving, his pain ceased as his gasps for breath grew eerily quiet until nothing could be heard from the stitched boy, his body simply laid there still as a beautiful painting of a rose that will never be gently caressed by the wind.

​


----------



## ethre (Apr 28, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda stared at the albino, shuddering and forcing all of his will to look away from the poor boy to prevent himself from helping him. The boy grew startled when the stitched boy had talked again - it felt like it was.. years since he heard his voice, even though he'd talked a couple of seconds earlier. He never thought he'd respond to the insults that just rang out of Komaeda's mouth. The stitched boy's voice sounded pleading and weak.. it'd brought a sense of guilt to the taller boy, but refused to go help the albino. He was about to force himself to walk away from the albino when he heard him call him "Komaeda-san" again. When was the last time he'd called him that.. the last time he'd called him that was when Suzuya still had him under his strange spell. He remembered that when the albino did call him that, it was music to his ears every time and relished the fact that someone finally, finally appreciated him. Looks like that wasn't meant to be.

The boy's speech went on and on about being tired and selfish. He had to remind himself forcibly that this was just a trick, a grim reminder of how Komaeda won't have anyone to cherish. Wanting to make him.. proud? He almost sounded like he did before he ran off. The boy's voice sounded hoarse and struggling to wring out the words he was saying, but out in words the taller boy never thought the albino would put together in a sentence. He wondered why he'd want to mock him so badly that he'd actually say that to the luckster - to warn him of what's to come of the albino that they both knew was going to come. Again, he'd wondered why he'd ever want to love a boy who'd deceive him like this - and he even let himself be fooled by his stale words. He was really a gullible boy when it came down to it, wasn't he? He stared at the boy's hand when he weakly reached out for him - and forced himself not to take it. Komaeda felt a pang of guilt when a smile graced the albino's lips again, wondering how long ago it was since he saw that smile that he loved seeing so much.

The albino soon repeated those words that made his breath hitch in his throat - was it possible that he'd really harbored those feelings for him? No, that's not possible. This boy was just so loyal to Charles that maybe if he said these words in place of any other final words he'd said, Charles would finally be in the clear.. right? Seeing the albino finally close his eyes made the boy slowly reach out for the stitched boy himself this time - maybe to carress the boy's cheek to assure the quiet boy that he was okay. He stopped himself in time, trying to force the fact that he'd been lying into his mind to stop himself from doing so - with little success. Instead, the taller boy stood up straight again, and pressured himself to walk away from Suzuya, who now was but a corpse who couldn't speak, couldn't ever say those words again to him..

The taller boy stumbled over his own foot as he forced himself to walk away and quickly met the ground. He tried to comfort himself by thinking over and over, _ "This is better. If he hadn't fallen by your hands.. then surely something much worse would've happened to him.. because of you." _  It didn't help, however. He didn't understand - he'd killed many people before, but why did he feel so.. guilty over this one? He felt empty and felt like he should die himself - why was that? Struggling to get up again, the boy started to get away from the dead boy with an obvious stumble and a growing headache.

Koizumi Mahiru

"Oh, sure. She could join if she wants. As long as she isn't Sendo's accomplice or anything."  Koizumi smiled, getting back to the question Shinohara had before. "Ah, I remember I came to this mansion to get away from Sendo when he tortured me.. and Charles took Suzuya and I in. I can't remember anything that happened to me before Sendo tortured me - except that I was a photographer. The caring type? Oh, not at all. I used to, really. Ever since that day I never really felt like I should care for anyone anymore.. because everyone simply watched as I was burned nearly to death."  Koizumi smiled a little sadly, not really sure if this was too much to give away to Shinohara.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Ew, why'd you take off your bandages? You're getting blood all over my slippers! Get it off! In other words, you're too chicken to kill me, huh? Isn't that it?"  Saionji questioned, poking her finger into the eyeless socket, quickly jerking it out. "You must've been pretty stupid to lose your eye - how'd you even lose that, huh? Huh?"  the little girl asked, squinting.


----------



## Taka (Apr 28, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro* ~

Yuki rubbed the tears from her face again, calming down when Shinohara invited her to sit with the two. Nodding, she walked over and slid a chair back, sitting down lightly. "I'm sorry..." she said in a mousy voice before Koizumi began explaining what she remembered so far. Even Yuki knew that was all wrong from the small amount of time she'd spend with the photographer. "Nobody watched you..." she said grimly, voice beginning to quiver at the verge of tears again, "Koizumi, nobody saw you get burned because Charles had you tortured in the cellar!" At this point, tears were slipping out of her eyes again, but this time for Mahiru; Yuki was sad that someone could lose memories like this through torture. Looking down, she continued to explain what else she knew, "Sendo came to the investigators to get help, but they didn't believe him right away. And when they went to the security room to get proof, they were locked in before anyone could get you out. Everyone was too late..." Her eyes met the half-eaten cake on the table, and she remembered seeing it before when she first met Koizumi; it made her wonder if it had anything to do with the situation the girl was in at the time.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

Suddenly, Jasper had a better idea. "Actually, I'll leave you two right here." He kicked Evan in the side to make sure the other would stay on the ground before giving Charles a sly smile, glad that the other would be coming along. "I've endured far worse injuries. I can't myself go weak at a time like this." Now that he wasn't closely aware of them, his injuries didn't hurt too badly, but he was sure that Charles might insist on stitching him up before they were to meet up in the study with the others. Jasper started walking down the hallway, pausing only once for Charles, before continuing on his way to the study.

He took the familiar route, as he had gone there plenty of times before. Lately, the study had seemed a bit eerily saddening, considering what had happened to Daniel, but he played it off as the other's stupidity for falling in love. It was as Charles said, after all. Love did not exist. Unsurprisingly, Sendo was already inside. Jasper laughed. "So you're the one they sent? Have they been buttering you up to join their side? Pathetic." What Jasper didn't know was that his injuries were pathetic. To anyone who saw him, they'd be instantly disgusted by all the blood covering his normally neat uniform as well as the massive head injury and the bullet wound in his shoulder. Jasper was a complete mess.


----------



## Taka (Apr 28, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"They don't have to butter me up to be against Charles, I'm afraid." Sendo answered nonchalantly, examining the d?cor of the room in a curious manner. He moved his finger across the lid of the piano, leaving a trail in the layer of dust that had collected there. "Even so," he continued, finally looking over to the man, "that wouldn't be pathetic." Sendo slid his fingers together to remove the small clump of dust he had picked up, watching it float downward onto the floor. "No, Jasper, what is pathetic is the fact that you would stoop so low as to neglect properly holding up your end of the bargain." his eyes rose to meet Jasper's as he spoke, taking a few steps closer.

"Tell me, where are the hostages?"


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

"Charles would be disgusted to hear you say that." Jasper glared at the other man. "As for the hostages, they refused to come with me and in my condition, with these handcuffs, I can't really drag them here myself. Once you uncuff me, I will gladly lead you to them. I'm a man of my word so you can count on me for this much."


----------



## Taka (Apr 28, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"You don't need your hands to walk, you can take me to them and _then_ the cuffs come off." Sendo answered with one of his usual grins, not wanting to take any chances with Jasper. After all, he had a record of being untrustworthy, no matter what he was currently saying. Something was off about this whole deal and Sendo had to tread extra carefully, so giving Jasper any leeway at this point just wasn't an option he wanted to settle for.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

Jasper exhaled a frustrated breath then bitter spat out, "Fine, but where _is_ Z? Shouldn't she be with you, at least? So you can uphold all parts of the bargain." Jasper was not liking this one bit. It wasn't going in his favor as he had hoped it would.


----------



## Taka (Apr 29, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo frowned at the mention of Z. "She _should_ be around soon." he said, realizing the girl hadn't followed him out. He really would have thought she'd tail him since she seemed so eager to see Jasper again earlier. Regretting not saying anything when he left, he pulled up his walkie-talkie and pressed down the button to speak, "Shinohara, is Z with you still? She's supposed to be here." he explained, glancing at Jasper as he waited for a reply from the investigator. He hoped Z had actually been on her way, since it would make things a lot easier.

He definitely hadn't planned on this, and it meant this would take longer than he wanted it to--though a gut feeling said it was already going to take a lot longer than desired without this on top.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 30, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Not wanting to startle the photographer, Shinohara had to force himself to simply nod along with her words even if it was anything except the truth, he had no evidence and he didn't even know Koizumi personally, and Shinohara knew that he held an advantage as well as a disadvantage with being such an outsider to this.

Perhaps even enough to convince Koizumi to try to accept the possibility that Sendo didn't do this torture to her, or to at least try to focus on something other than the torture aspect, even just trying to think about events that happened within the mansion to figure out how foggy her memory was.

Shinohara didn't expect Yuki's outburst however, and the fatherly man didn't hesitate to reach out across to her seat and wipe away some tears from her left eye, rubbing slightly to try to comfort the girl as if she were his own child as he hushed her.
Although soon after hearing his walkie talkie go of, Shinohara had to respond quickly, and so he raised a finger to let the two girls know to excuse him as he allowed himself to sit up.

"Hmm...? you forgot her?! how... just how could you forget something so vital.." Shinohara sighed heavily, not wanting to get angry for a mistake that anyone could make, yet at the same time the S.W.A.T member wanted to lash out to let Sendo know that his comrades lives were at stake, and any mistake wouldn't be tolerated at a critical time like this. 

Composing himself, Shinohara gave in to his caring nature and decided not to make too big of a fuss about it, as he would take care of the problem himself, and decided to instead voice his concerns.
"Never mind, it's fine, I'll bring her.. but at least tell me this much, Are they safe? do you see them?" 

Shinohara's feet started carrying back towards the table where the two girls sat, and without really thinking about it the S.W.A.T member undid his only form of protection from his holster, removing his revolver and placing it on Yuki's lap, 
Shinohara pointed to the safety switch to show the girl that it was off so to be careful, then taking out the last piece of candy in his back pocket. 
The man then placed the treat in Koizumi's hand as a parting gift before he turned his attention back to Yuki and leaning down placing both hands on his knees to reach her level.

"I have to go.. I hate leaving you two at a time like this, but if you stay put, you should be safe.. this thing might look dangerous, but it's all I can offer you to protect yourselves right now, and I'm guessing you haven't used a gun before so... just be careful, alright? I won't leave you time to protest." Shinohara gave a grim smile and made his departure, signaling for Z to follow him and only when he was certain that she was following, made his exit out of the kitchen and into the halls.

At the pace Shinohara was going, it wasn't long until the S.W.A.T member only had a little bit to go until he reached his destination. however, Shinohara had to squint as he could make out something at the end of the hall, something big was just lying on the ground and the man was heading straight for it.

*.: Charles :.*

Being so caught up in the moment, the old man had not noticed that Jasper already went ahead of him and was probably already at the exchange without the captives.

Charles made a _tsking_ noise with the click of his tongue and shook his head, which in turn made his long white hair flow left to right from the motion.
The old man knew that Jasper was injured and in absolutely no state to be traveling alone, in fact, traveling alone for his servant would be very dangerous right now and Charles couldn't help that he would have to speed things up so he could meet with Jasper soon, 
If he took too long then Jasper could be in some real trouble and that was something Charles just wouldn't allow.

So with a spin of his heel, Charles faced the captives with a look of disgust upon his features, this wasn't the kind of work he was used to and he wasn't particularly ecstatic to be escorting these buffoons to the exchange point, yet he also knew that there was no one else here for the job at this moment. 

Charles scoffed as he came forward and made his way over to Evan, he looked to be the weakest of the bunch and the cruel old man figured if he took him, then Kenai would have no choice but to follow, with that in mind Charles snatched Evan up by the shoulder, gripping hard as he dug his nails into the investigators shoulder and gave him a rough tug, not missing a beat as he began to drag the wounded investigator along with him down the hall. 

"Come now, Kenai! if you don't, then you might not get to see dear Evan ever again.." Charles mocked coldly, not amused in the least as he continued to practically drag Evan down the hallway and make his way to the study. 

_(Quick post is quick~ </3)_​


----------



## Taka (Apr 30, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo felt a little worse about having missed such an important detail when Shinohara gave him a very worried reaction--he really hadn't wanted the man to think the deal was going badly; but in truth there was just no telling what way it would go to begin with. "According to Jasper, the investigators refused to come. As soon as Z gets here, he will lead me to them." he explained, hoping to sound like nothing would be different. He tried not to let his skeptical feelings show in his voice as the different outcomes played out in his mind. If things went awry however, he wasn't afraid to fight Jasper, Charles or even the both of them at this point--they were on his blacklist as it was.

*Yuki Shiro* ~

Yuki quieted down when Shinohara dried the tears from her eye, attempting to calm her. It worked, but now she only felt awful that she'd probably given Koizumi too much information to handle at once--and the girl would most likely disregard all of it now. She sat silently, staring at the table with a pensive look as Sendo spoke over the walkie-talkie. It didn't sound like things were going too well, and she felt a pit form in her stomach as Shinohara placed a firearm in her hands; Yuki was about to protest when she realized she really might need it in this mansion. Looking up, she saw that the investigator was about to leave, "Please be careful, Mr.Shinohara...!" she said in a quiet voice, though she wasn't sure if the man had heard her as he exited the kitchen with Z.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Apr 30, 2015)

Tears streamed down my cheek as she shoved her finger in my socket, biting my lip to prevent myself from screaming out in pain. Once Saionji yanked her finger back out, I dropped down to my knees. I stared at her bloodied shoes for a moment before taking out the cloth I had offered to her earlier. "S-sorry, miss..." I muttered as I started to wipe off the blood from her slippers, something that I would have never done. "I'm not chicken. If I were to kill you, any of you, then I would never get to see Philip ever again..." I murmured quietly, moving on to cleaning her next shoe. "I had figured out that man's riddle. Charles was up in the watchtower when I got up there. He then ripped out my eye..." I continued, never looking up at her as I finished wiping away the blood. "I think he knew that I had sodium on me, and that I would probably explode when I got wet. So he tossed me into the Jacuzzi in one of the bathrooms. But sodium doesn't react as well in hot water as it does in cold, so I managed to get out with some burns..."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 30, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z didn't quite realize that she was supposed to follow Sendo, so when Shinohara started to leave, Z leaped eagerly in his direction to follow him to the meeting point. It wasn't hopeless after all! Z's mood had almost instantly recovered, and she skipped along beside Mr. Shinohara, humming happily to herself. She looked up at the police officer and frowned when she realized he was nowhere near as excited to see Jasper as she was, until she finally followed his gaze towards the thing at the end of the hall he seemed so focused on.
"What is it?"

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai cringed, now finally realizing the wound Charles had inflicted. His flesh was torn deeply to the bone, revealing some of the white though the blood seemed to cover it nicely. It was agony, wave after wave of agony as he felt himself slowly bleeding out, regardless of the pressure he attempted to put on it. Standing shakily, he followed behind Charles, keeping a close eye on Evan though he felt his movements slowing tremendously. He knew he had to make it to the room quickly, that way Shinohara could at least tend slightly to his wound.​


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Evan yelped in pain when Charles suddenly grabbed him by the shoulder. "Let me go, this instant! I will call Shinohara right now." He felt for his pocket when he realized that Jasper had taken his walkie talkie with him. Starting to panic a bit, he called towards Kenai, "Call Shinohara and the others! Before it's too late..."

Jasper burst out into open laughter then started to hold his shoulder, where the bullet had hit him when it started to hurt from his laughter. He asked in a mocking manner, "Why am I not surprised that you forgot _your_ end of the bargain too, hm?" This was going to be a lot more entertaining than he had expected it to be. "Can you at least uncuff me for the time being? I really should tend to my wounds before I pass out on you." He gave the other a cheeky little smile, hoping they'd listen to reason or at least offer to patch him up themselves.


----------



## ethre (May 2, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

The tall boy felt a strange migraine coming on - why did he feel such a weight on his shoulders? He'd done what he had come here for already, to eliminate any or all who try to go against hope. The hope of the other people here and maybe even the hopes of the people waiting for them to return to the outside of the mansion. What had it been like out there again? He'd remembered he was miserable - Komaeda was lucky enough to even be able to survive. Being alone only added on to the weight of his illness, and he'd realized that really, all he could do to make his life worth living was to kill the deceitful ones to make room for hope. His condition was already as terrible as it was, and he'd long since stopped seeing his doctor, just drifting aimlessly waiting for death to take him without any purpose or anyone to live for, causing the boy to fall into a state of depression. 

Day after day, the boy debated if he should take his own life. What use would he be to anyone, and would anyone even care? Why had he been so selfish to think that his life meant something? It was until then that that strange man appeared - Charles - saying he'd pay for him to kill visitors in a mansion alongside other killers. At first, Komaeda thought this was a great opportunity. He took the offer despite having practically a fortune, thinking that maybe if he killed the other killers he'd be let out, and nobody in that mansion would have to live in fear. When he'd first arrived, he hid himself away from the others because he knew well that none of them would try to interact with him - he was trash after all - and he'd needed time to himself to plan out each of the killers' deaths. When he was in the middle of planning out that strange man's death, Jasper was it- the albino had burst into the room which had startled Komaeda. What was he doing here? Why was he here.. was it a strange prank? He was speechless at first, but for some strange reason, felt relief and even happiness at having the first face-to-face interaction with someone else in many years, and he wasn't going to be told off as demented, as per his illness. He did feel genuine happiness - but he also knew that with good luck comes equally bad bad luck - and it looks like this.. this was it. It ended in the very person who he was so happy to have befriended's death.  It was something he had to do, right..? Right? He was hardly sure himself anymore.

Just then, he heard footsteps. Approaching quickly. The boy quickly hurried out of the scene, getting away as far as he can from the corpse and the person coming.

Saionji Hiyoko

"You'd better be sorry! Philip is crazy - you should really find better men to chase because he's stupid and weird!"  Saionji frowned, crossing her arms and flicking off the blood from her finger. "You should have fought more too - Charles is an old man - an old man!! How could you lose to him?! Even I could have done a better job of protecting myself!"  Saionji frowned, squinting at the maid like she was a lunatic. The girl then took a glance at the girl and instantly pitied her - she looked.. pathetic. "Look, do you need bandages or something?"


----------



## Taka (May 2, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo merely glared, unamused at the man when he was called out on the matter. "Why don't you just stay put and let me fix it?" he said reluctantly, going across the room and pulling a first aid kit he'd hidden inside the drawers of a fine piece of furniture. There was also a box of small cakes he had left there, from which he snatched a pastry and put it in his mouth as he opened the kit to find everything he needed to tend to Jasper's bullet wound. Swallowing, he removed his gloves and walked back over to Jasper, setting to work after guiding him to a sofa.

"So, how'd you manage to get shot?" he asked, wondering to himself why exactly he was fixing up his enemy. As much as he wanted to let the man bleed out and die though, the deal wasn't finished; and surely there would be a period of immunity for both parties for a while afterward--then both sides would be reunited with their team and the real game could begin. There was no telling what Jasper and Charles had up their sleeves however, always twisting and bending the rules, making sudden decision changes like children would.

He half expected to go through all of this and find the investigators dying or dead, a thought that disgusted him to no end. Sendo truly hoped they had enough sense not to do something like that.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 2, 2015)

"Philip is not crazy. Nor is he stupid or weird... He was injured, much more than I am now. Charles was going to behead him if I hadn't shot Philip. We had to fake his death. I don't get it... Why should I even worry about others? Everyone is going to die at some point in time... But either way, I love him..." I murmured, my gaze never leaving the ground as I stood up. "Charles may be old, but he has years of experience, far more than I have. I only had the time to take chemistry and English courses when I was younger before I had to run away from home, so it's no wonder that I'm so stupid... The only thing I have to protect myself is my blunderbuss, and I ran out of bullets awhile ago." I uttered this part under my breath, running my fingers over the handle of the weapon. But as soon as she mentioned my bandages, my eye widened in surprise at her sympathy. "Yes, I do... But maybe we could look for an eye patch instead?"


----------



## Lolipup (May 3, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Snapping out of his trance when Z asked what exactly he saw, Shinohara responded with a shake of his head. 
"I'm not exactly sure.. but it's big, isn't it? some sort of lump in the road.. don't suppose someone dropped a camel?" 
Shinohara bitterly joked, his signature horrible humour coming into play. Although his gut began winching with anxiety upon each step he took towards that _lump_ in the road.

The man had a very bad feeling about approaching whatever was in their way, be it a trap or something else, Shinohara knew that this mansion only held misfortune and sorrow for all those that entered it, this place shouldn't even have existed in the first place, however the S.W.A.T. member felt confident that he could put an end to all of this agony and suffering,
However, no one would have to feel the amount of despair this mansion bestowed upon them ever again once he apprehended Charles and took the senile old fool away for good.

Although nothing could prepare Shinohara for what his eyes were about to see, not even his years of training back at the academy to be ready for any situation at any give time would help him as his eyes met the most horrific sight that Shinohara could of even imagined.

Just ahead of Shinohara and Z, in tattered clothing laid a familiar Albino upon the cold marble floor, the stitched boy was covered head to toe in cuts and bruises, his body just laying there unmoving in what appeared to be a mess of his own blood, some of the red liquid still slowly escaping his nearly severed leg that was cut clean through, yet despite all of the abuse done to Suzuya's body somehow the stitched boy looked peaceful, upon closer inspection there was even a small smile upon the boy's lips that made Shinohara pray that this was somehow a joke that the stitched boy was playing.

Shinohara's heart dropped into his stomach while he felt his breath hitch in his throat, the man took a wobbly step forward, swallowing down the saliva inside his mouth as he stared in utter pure terror towards the scene laid out in front of him, his legs shakily carried him over to his son, and dropping to his knees besides the albino, Shinohara grabbed Suzuya and desperately pulled the stitched boy into his lap.

"Quit playing around, this isn't the time... hey... hey.. it's time to wake up, this isn't funny, you know?" Shinohara started to beg his unmoving son, tightening his grip on the boy as he gave him a reassuring squeeze, as if telling Suzuya that it was okay to stop playing around now, that he couldn't handle this kind of joke, that this was too much.

Shinohara felt his throat start to tighten up and his breathing grew heavy as he couldn't help the tears that filled his eyes and stung his cheeks, seeping out without warning when only silence came from his son.

"This isn't happening... this isn't happening..." Shinohara weakly choked, not really wanting an answer as he only continued to stare at his son, praying for any signs of movement or even a laugh to come from the Albino, then lightly beginning to rock Suzuya back and forth in a comforting motion within his arms.

Only seconds ago had the S.W.A.T member been so sure of himself, cracking idiotic jokes and being so ready to take down the master of this mansion, to end this charade and to be able to come home with his son, enjoy the simple life as they both watched television and played stupid games that helped them bond, Shinohara also wanted to get his son into law enforcement soon, and was going to introduce him to the business when they escaped this hell hole, because he felt like his son was ready after experiencing something like this, that he deserved a change of pace and to work along side his father.

Shinohara couldn't help the way his body shook, he was in utter disbelief and refused to accept this reality as one that he would be able to live in, he wouldn't accept that his son was really dead, there had to be another reason for this and he was going to find it, Shinohara would make sure that Suzuya woke up, that the stitched boy would come home with him just as the father had planned.
This wouldn't be the reality that he accepted, this was all wrong, and he wasn't about to let this happen, there was no way he would let this become his reality.

Because Suzuya wouldn't allow this to happen to himself, he would of fought, he would of struggled to live, and with this conviction buried deep within his mind, Shinohara bit his lip until he drew blood as he slowly whispered out, giving instructions to Z as he continued to sit there withering in his own insecurities and denial. 

"Go on ahead... leave us alone, just leave us alone.. just take my keys... and go.." His voice came out strangled and shrill, the man was struggling to even whisper, his entire mind having a breakdown as he cradled the limp body of his son in his arms, squeezing tightly as he was afraid to let go of Suzuya.

*.: Charles :.*

"I wouldn't be so quick to suggest that.." Charles scolded Evan as he drug the investigator along the floor like nothing more than a garbage bag that the old man had to dispose of before the smell got too putrid and rotten, Charles continued to dig his nails into Evan's shoulder to reinstall his grip as he turned the corner, then upon seeing Jasper up ahead the old man grinned at the sight that brought a sense of relief to his system.
Knowing that he wouldn't have to keep up this tedious work too much longer, after all, Charles wasn't one for manual labor, he had servants to do this kind of thing, for a man his age, Charles figured that he was getting too old to be lugging around bodies throughout his own mansion.

Coming back to look at the boy he was dragging behind him, Charles decided it wouldn't hurt to give Evan some of his own advice.
"If Shinohara were to come now.. wouldn't that put both of you in more danger than you already are? simply foolish, to suggest your own deaths.. or maybe you consider yourselves noble for it? 
Oh, but it doesn't matter either way of course, I'm just curious what causes cattle like you to act heroically.. although I will assure you that man won't come if he truly cares for your safety."

Charles knew fully well that Evan would probably just disregard his words, yet that didn't stop the old man from giving his input, perhaps as the truth could always hurt more than any lie could if it was used correctly, in fact, in this particular situation the truth revealed just how helpless and vulnerable the investigators were, they were being used as bargaining chips and there was no guarantee they would even make it out of this alive.
Now, if their precious Shinohara cared for them at all as Charles knew the man did, the S.W.A.T. member would make no move, being smart enough to figure out that if he did anything to interrupt this exchange or turn the tables, Charles would have to just hack off an arm or two for the investigators acting recklessly and disobeying his servant's orders.

Charles considered himself to be a stickler for rules, he liked to follow them and would always make sure that the participants in any game would as well. 

Nevertheless, Charles soon came upon the door to the study, and waltz right on in and with a forceful shove the old man threw Evan to the floor rather harshly, suddenly asking the most obvious thing he noticed amiss within the study.  
"Hm... I don't see my traitorous Z... Did someone not hold up their end of the bargain?" 
​


----------



## Taka (May 3, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo looked up from Jasper's bullet wound as the loud thud of Evan hitting the floor rang out through the room. Forgetting about Jasper, he hurried over to help the investigator up as Charles entered the room. "Z is on her way--why did you not hold up _your_ end of the bargain? The hostages were to be unharmed...!" he said through gritted teeth. This was going terribly wrong and if Charles expected Sendo to just accept this outcome, he had another thing coming.

"This hardly seems like a fair trade anymore, Charles." he commented, "I think some adjustments are in order." Sendo slipped his gloves back on, patience wearing thin as the seconds went by in Charles' presence; and the urge to simply kill him here and now was getting harder to suppress. "As compensation for mistreating the hostages... You are going to give me, the investigators and the other victims complete immunity for a full 24-hours after this deal is completed." he demanded, "In return of course, no one will be attacking you or your associates during this time either. After all, both parties will need time to recover." Sendo nodded in the direction of Jasper with his unfinished bandaging job, which, he didn't intend on completing anymore. Charles would have to worry about that, now.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Jasper stayed still while Sendo began to tend to his wound. He answered back easily, "Your little investigator shot me. That's what happened." He frowned. "I liked that shoulder too." It was strange. Charles should have been here by now. Where was the old man? Was someone distracting him?

As if on queue, Charles arrived, dragging along Evan with him. He asked Charles with concern, "Are you sure you should be dragging him along at your age? Won't you injure your back?" He watched Evan get thrown onto the ground and Sendo immediately stopped treating his wound. Jasper answered, "Your friend, Kenai, was trying to be a hero. We just stopped them from winning."

Evan replied bitterly, "I could say the same to you. What makes people like you act so sick-minded like that? It's just plain wrong." He was starting to lose feeling in his shoulder where the old man was clutching tightly. It wasn't until they finally got to the study that he was thrown onto the ground roughly. He accepted Sendo's help and wearily stood up.

He commented, "Kenai should be here any moment. He was following behind me even though he's injured. This won't do if he were to be seriously injured before the deal was up. That would not be fair. Can you call Shinohara? He needs to know about this."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (May 3, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z stared down at the little boy's body. Just days ago she had assumed this little albino to be a girl, and now he is Mr. Shinohara's son? It rattled her brain, caused her body to tense up with shock and uncertainty. These cattle, these _victims_, they all had families. They all had people who loved them. Is that why Z was so eager to kill them? She was jealous, she had to be jealous. Z frowned slightly, Charles had told the killers that all the cattle were nobodies that people would never miss, but watching this scene play out before her, she realized that he could be wrong. Unfortunately, Z didn't know the feeling of anybody caring for her, that is, until she met Jasper. He didn't act like it, but the way he demanded her from the police... She sighed softly, her thoughts being broken by Shinohara's order to go on ahead. She knew he needed the deal to be completed, but, she also knew he really shouldn't be alone at a time like this. She'd seen rampages before and knew this was how one started.

"M-Mr. Shinohara...?" She stepped towards him, placing her hand on his shoulder and nodding slowly. "I'll go finish the trade for you. Just take care of your... son."
She reached down to grab the keys from his belt before standing up straight, turning to return to her walk to the study. She was slightly timid, but her confidence was regained when she saw her familiar bear sitting against the wall nearby. She picked it up, and upon hearing Charles's voice calling her a traitor, she smirked and entered the room, one of her brows quirking as she leaned in the doorway, glancing over Sendo and the others.
"That's not very nice, sir.~"

*.:Kenai:.*

The officer stumbled into the room just seconds after Z, causing the killer to look at him in surprise. He scowled at her, passing to stand beside Evan, his hand gripped tightly onto the injured arm before he gave Sendo and Evan a reassuring smile. "I'm alright, maybe just a couple drinks could help." With a chuckle, he trembled a bit, his knees giving out weakly from loss of blood. It took all his strength to keep himself upright. He was amused that he was only here for a day and already more hurt than a lot of the others here. It was almost embarrassing for Evan and Sendo to see him that way, but perhaps his interruption and injury protected Evan from being killed right then and there. Perhaps...​


----------



## ethre (May 3, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Sighing, Koizumi grew fed up with being "protected" and stormed out of the kitchen door in an attempt to find Charles. She needed to attain some sort of weapon from him to prove to these people that she wasn't something to be protected. She kept in mind of what Shinohara has said, though - he seemed to care about Suzuya a lot, so she wasn't going to get in his way. He seemed to speak rather fondly of Sendo earlier when he was in the kitchen however, but it didn't sound like his words to her before were insincere. She decided not to target Shinohara later on, but she knew she wasn't going to forgive Sendo. What even was that when he said that he didn't want to take off his bandages? What an obvious and untruthful show - he should really respect women more to know that they would figure out the real truth. She soon heard a commotion down the hall and followed the noise - perhaps Charles was down this hall.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Loving someone? That's really stupid, you shouldn't do that! That's cliche and only something a moron would do! Everyone betrays you in the end anyways!"  Saionji puffed out her cheeks. When the girl went on about Charles and "english courses," the little girl quickly grew bored and began to sneak away until the maid started again, saying she wanted an eyepatch. "Oh, do you want a bloody eyepatch then? It's just gonna bleed through the thin, thin fabric and get onto my sandals!"

Nagito Komaeda

Komaeda struggled to get back to the bedroom, trying hard not to vomit then and there from thinking about what he's just committed. Did anyone else notice that body now? Surely someone did, it was out in the open and he didn't have any time to hide. He didn't even try to clean the light bloodstains on his sleeves - and he'd left the knife he used on the ground nearby the albino. He kept questioning himself again and again - why did he feel so downcast? 

He put all the strength he could muster into twisting the doorknob to get into the bedroom, nearly collapsing at the entrance and slugged to the bed and slumped over it. He wanted badly to believe that the albino had meant his words before he died - perhaps it was another part of this elaborate farce, but.. what if they were true? Komaeda wouldn't have had to hurt him, and the boy could have been sitting down on this very bed next to him like they used to, and he wouldn't have had to have lost his life. He hadn't realized that he was so happy to just be by the albino's side, to protect him, to care for him, to love him.. and if that really was him back there, he knew that he'd made a grave mistake that he could never fix, and he wasn't simply trash but lower than that - he was worthless, nothing.


----------



## Taka (May 4, 2015)

Sendo Senkusha ~

Sendo listened as Evan asked him to contact Shinohara, and it seemed like a good idea when he saw that Z was here without him. He paused however, as Kenai entered the room in worse shape than Evan, and let out a frustrated sigh at the realization that neither of the two investigators were in any shape to fight, were it to come to that. Pressing down the button on his walkie-talkie, he attempted to contact the man who was supposed to have entered with Z, "Shinohara...?" he asked, hoping for some kind of response from the man before he bothered explaining the current situation.

Misfortune upon misfortune seemed to be stacking up, and the odds of every person walking out of this room alive were not looking good at all. In fact, Sendo began to question why he'd volunteered for this in the first place. He thought about how he should have stayed with Koizumi himself, since now there was no telling what could happen to her now--but the matter at hand was of equal importance and there was nothing he could do to change the events of the past hour; he could only hope that he would make it out of this to protect Mahiru.

Yuki Shiro ~

"A-ah...! Koizumi, wait!" Yuki called, running out of the kitchen behind Mahiru. It wasn't hard for her to catch up, but she couldn't think of anything to say that might make the girl appreciate her presence more. She felt a little bit like she must have been an annoyance, so Yuki figured perhaps it was best to keep her mouth shut for the time-being, clutching the weapon Shinohara had given her tightly. She was ready to use it if she had to, but she really didn't look forward to whatever danger Koizumi might lead both of them into, since the girl seemed to be throwing caution out the window as she charged on ahead as though there were no traps or other dangers in the mansion.

She met Koizumi's pace when the photographer sped up to follow some noise at the end of the hall. Yuki prepared herself, unsure of what they'd find when they reached Mahiru's destination.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 4, 2015)

"Well, my socket wouldn't be bleeding so heavily in the first place if you hadn't stuck your dirty, little finger in my eye socket!" I growled, standing up as I took a few steps towards her. "I'm also going to need some gunpowder..." I added as I stared down at her, my face expressionless as a small stream of blood ran from my eye socket and down my cheek. "I probably already have developed Haemolcria. Such a shame... But it certainly would be fun to cry blood, don't you think?"


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

"Thank you.." Shinohara whispered to Z softly, his throat aching from trying to speak in this sort of situation. he just wanted some peace and quiet alone with his son, time to make his decisions and time to let his convictions and denials settle in, Shinohara just needed time to think about everything.

The man didn't even turn nor register as Z took the keys and began to leave without him to the exchange, nor did he care minutes later when he walkie talkie started to go off, in fact the man dug out the device and quietly set the thing down onto the floor before 
he grabbed the sleeve of his own jacket, and with a strong tug the S.W.A.T member displayed his brute strength as he tore the material off, bringing it down and tearing it into two pieces. 

Ever so cautiously he tended to Suzuya's nearly severed off leg, before also tending to the exposed stomach wound, wrapping both of the wounds tight to halt the bleeding and surpass them within the pressure of the cloth.

Then slowly wrapping his arms around Suzuya once more, Shinohara wordlessly took hold of the albino's body and lifted his boy up, careful to hold his hold him in a way that wouldn't bother his leg or stomach wounds too much, the father had only one destination in mind, and to get there Shinohara knew he would have to go through the lobby, with his resolution clutched within his heart, Shinohara started sluggishly making his way down the hallways.

The only sound that kept the S.W.A.T member convinced that everything would be alright was the sound of Suzuya's shallow breathing, it was faint, but Shinohara could swear that he heard his son's weak breaths, the man wasn't even sure if he was hearing things anymore or if this was real.

Yet he choose to believe that Suzuya was actually alright and that the breathing he heard was not just one big hallucination from his sanity crackling down, although perhaps he was only convincing himself to hear it, Shinohara's conviction remained un-wavered as he made his way down the hallway.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles merely scoffed at Sendo's attempt to make some sort of deal, as if he were in any position to make any kind of propositions in this current situation, Charles smirked as he made his way over to Jasper and before reaching the other, leaned up against one of the many bookshelves in the study beside his most precious servant.

"Oh it's not.. I should of held my tongue, I do apologize for being so _rude_.." Charles offered Z his halfhearted apology, pretending to look hurt before his gaze trailed back to Jasper, frowning as he observed the condition his servant was in. 

"I'm fine for now.. only a few cramps, it should be fixed within a few hours of rest, you on the other hand should be tended to." his tone sounded of genuine concern, whether the old man liked it or not Jasper was like his own son and although he could punish the servant when needed, he hated to see Jasper wounded like that for too long, he wanted to make sure to be able to tend to his servants wounds soon so the other wouldn't fall ill or pass out right then and there.

"I would like this exchange to be quick... as I have better things to do, I would expect the same from your end.. oh, but my boy, I won't grant you any sort of deal.. however, I can give you my word that I won't do anything funny until the grand finale, it's drawing near and I want it to be spectacular! you see? It's going to be the best show you've ever seen!~" Charles couldn't help the chuckle that emitted from him lungs, his devilish smirk returning.

"Now, if you could just be a patient, good boy, hold up your end of the bargain and uncuff Jasper.. take your scum, and leave my sight.. that would be perfect." Pausing for a moment, Charles narrowed his eyes as he added in a sickeningly harsh tone.

"Oh... and I do hope you enjoy what happened to your precious Koizumi.. I think her personality changing so drastically is an improvement.. on the other hand, I also wanted to let you investigators know I have no need for the brainwashed bunch.. they proved useless, so you can keep them." the old man watched for Sendo's reaction, as if he would get some kind of twisted sadistic pleasure in seeing the other crumble.
​


----------



## Taka (May 4, 2015)

Sendo Senkusha ~

When Shinohara didn't answer, Sendo grew worried, knowing they needed to finish this now and go search for the man. He was only half-paying attention to Charles talking about his finale before mentioning Koizumi, at which Sendo's heart felt as though it would burst from the different emotions it called forth hearing her name right now. He tightened his fists, fighting every fiber of his being that was screaming to just reach out and strangle the man mocking him. But he knew better than to do something so reckless right now, he knew that he would need to wait for his chance and retreat with the investigators for now so that the two could recover.

Tossing the keys in Charles' general direction, he turned to Evan and Kenai. "Let's go." he said, trying to keep his mind off of Koizumi until he could focus his efforts on protecting her. Seeing that he was having trouble standing, Sendo supported Kenai as he headed for the doorway, knowing Evan would follow behind them.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Evan shook his head, growing disappointed. "Kenai, you shouldn't have fought back then. Look at you. If we don't treat to your wounds, you- you might not make it." He nodded when Sendo commanded for them to leave. He picked himself up and started to follow after the other man, paying no attention to the scene he left behind him. They needed to regroup and think of a new plan for now. They can't just go around fighting with these kinds of injuries. Something bad would happen if they did.

Jasper dryly laughed. "Ah, yes, I should... it's certainly been one interesting day? Has it been a day yet? I have no idea as I've been losing track of time lately." Upon hearing a mention of a finale, Jasper's ears perked up a bit. What was this? He had never mentioned a finale before. Unless he meant killing all the survivors as he usually did before packing up and moving to a new house but the way he spoke of it made it obvious that it was something else entirely.

A wide grin filled his face when Sendo threw the keys in their general direction. He couldn't help but exclaim, "Finally! My freedom." He looked expectantly over at Charles, awaiting the moment when his master would finally free him of these burdensome cuffs.


----------



## Taka (May 6, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

As the three left the Study, Sendo picked up the pace as much as Kenai's condition would allow in hopes of getting as far from Charles and Jasper as possible. He headed back towards the kitchen, but stopped when he heard a young girl talking loudly in a very disgusted tone. No doubt it was the investigator girl he'd seen earlier, her voice was unmistakable--and though he never said anything about it, the girl's attitude got on his nerves. He moved cautiously around the corner at the sound of Teela's voice and led Kenai over to the two. "Have either of you seen Shinohara?" he asked, "The deal is complete and we need to regroup."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 6, 2015)

I spun around at the sound of Sendo's voice, a look of relief on my face. "Oh thank goodness! The spoiled, little brat was driving me crazy! She even had the nerve to stick her blasted little finger in my eye socket!" I exclaimed, quickly hurrying over towards them. "Wow... And I thought me loosing an eye looked bad, but you two look horrible..." I murmured, concern in my eye as I slowly circled the three. "Poor dears... Charles truly is a crewel, crewel man. At least flesh grows back!" I managed a small chuckle before turning my attention towards Sendo. "I haven't seen Shinohara since I went after her majesty here." I pointed at Saionji as I spoke. "And meeting up as a group would be very, very bad. It only gives Charles and Jasper to attack us, you know?" I muttered, lowering my gaze to the ground.


----------



## Taka (May 6, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"True, but if we split up, they will definitely single out the weakest group and take us out a few at a time. We only have two options, and neither of them are good ones." Sendo replied grimly, adjusting his hat. "We either split up and wait to be killed little by little with the chance that one or two groups will pull through, or we have one group to stand against them with the possibility of being taken out in one fell swoop." 

He sighed as he noticed the blood trickling from Teela's eye--it seemed everyone here had been injured in some way, though Saionji appeared to be unharmed. However, it just didn't seem like the girl was mentally capable of caring about anyone but herself. Comparing the two, Teela proved to be much more helpful. 

"We can always put it to a vote, but I think there is safety in numbers. Charles enjoys splitting one person from the pack to kill them, and if we can deny him the chance of finding someone alone we should do it." Sendo added, hoping Shinohara was alright. If he was alive somewhere still, chances were he was alone; but that also meant that Koizumi and Yuki were by themselves in the kitchen--a thought that worried him to no end.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Evan gave Teela a sad smile. "Oh, don't worry about it. As long as we accomplish our goals in the end, I'm sure a few injuries are expected." He grew worried when there was no sign of Shinohara. "Really? I wonder where he could have gone... Speaking of the plan, however, we should all stick together. That way, we can treat to any wounds and make sure that we're all okay. After all, it's best to work in larger numbers. We'll have a larger survival chance, I hope, with all those brains working together." He flashed a reassurring smile to try to ease some of the tensions in the air. This'll be only a minor hitch in the road. They'd all be able to get past this and stronger than ever, too!


----------



## ethre (May 6, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi strode down the empty, eerily quiet halls, ignoring Yuki's cries after her. She heard a voice down the hall, but it sounded like a voice over a cellphone. She wasn't sure if she's gone mad, but it sounded vaguely like Sendo's, which caused her to cringe. She soon heard footsteps approaching her way as well - she immediately braced herself for what's to come. The redhead soon realized there was nothing to worry about when she saw a familiar tall man carrying someone's body. A breath of relief escaped her mouth when she saw that it was just Shinohara. The girl noticed a light trail of blood from where the man was walking, quickly worrying her. She couldn't quite make out who it was he was carrying, but she felt she needed to find out. "Shinohara! What were you thinking, getting yourself hurt like that? You're.."  the girl's voice quickly trailed off, realizing that the body he was holding was the source of the blood, and it was a corpse. The fact that she didn't know whose corpse it was irked her all the more. The tall man looked relieved for some reason - why was he? Did he kill someone? Why would he be so obviously carrying the person he killed, then? She didn't try to ask the man who it was - she couldn't quite see due to her height.

Saionji Hiyoko

"Brat?! At least I'm not stupid!"  Saionji puffed out her cheeks when some other people arrived. "Hey, if you aren't here with Big Sister, then go away! Stop following me, you're just going to draw that old man here and he's gonna kill us! We don't have weapons or anything, and we're gonna die now!"  Saionji frowned, eyes watering slightly. "Mr. Shinohara isn't here either, and we came here for nothing, too!"  the girl cried out, not wanting to mention any more of Koizumi or Mr. Shinohara - they both seemed to be gone now. It'd be best if everyone here just disappeared so she could go home and eat candy instead of everyone calling her a brat all the time. Small tears began to bud in her eyes again when she remembered that Koizumi might not be the same and this new Mahiru could be permanent. 

 Nagito Komaeda 

The boy laid on the bed with an arm resting over his eyes, contemplating what he's done - out of all his years in this world, he's never felt more worthless or lonely. Even having everyone shun him in high school couldn't be worse. He kept telling himself that it would be worth it if hope ever prevailed, and maybe if he kept fighting then it would eventually, and it would pave the way for a better future. Somehow, even that didn't comfort him now. 

He rolled over on the bed onto the side he normally slept on, leaving space for the albino - if he ever came back - to sleep comfortably. It was out of habit now and he couldn't break out of it - somehow it felt wrong to rob him of his space even if he knew he was gone. He stared at the same wall he stared at since the last time he'd stared at - the last time he saw Suzuya. The real, sane one. The time he was angry at him - but now, all the boy felt was regret and a longing for some sort of physical contact. He knew nobody would want to comfort him, he was trash, after all. He shouldn't expect these sorts of things, so that longing was quickly replaced. It was replaced by bloodlust, to kill someone to fill the void inside of him. To kill anyone. Anything. It didn't matter, nothing mattered anyways. With these thoughts clouding his mind, he fell into a slumber.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 7, 2015)

"No weapons you say? Then what would you call the thing that I'm pointing at your annoying, little head?" I growled, pointing my blunderbuss at her. "A blunderbuss is a weapon, you idiot! It was created during the midevil times, the same time my namesake was founded. "It's dangerous. A blunderbuss is like a mini cannon, and if you don't know how to use it, it can kill the one behind the trigger. Yet I still use it. It only leads to more death. More deaths by Teela D'Aeth. I read that it can even shoot gravel! Normal guns can't do that. Ah, if only I could learn that wonderful stitch art that Suzuya does so I could stitch up that annoying mouth of yours. I'm tired of little brats pushing me around. You think what you're going through is hard? Why don't you use those pretty little eyes of yours and take a look around at other people. You haven't even gotten a scratch since you entered this building. Not a single scratch! The least you could do is try to show some sympathy and pity for those who are injured, you brat!" I snapped, bending down so my face was only a few inches from Saionji's, my gun never leaving her head. "At least I have the heart to feel something for anyone besides myself, while you have a heart of stone."


----------



## Lolipup (May 7, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara's feet carried him down the hallway at an alarmingly fast rate, he didn't care if he ran into anyone or anything for that matter, all the delusional father cared about was getting his son to the car as quickly as he could, so that Suzuya could rest in safety within the locked automobile, Shinohara could then tend to his wounds and after he was sure that Suzuya was peaceful and not to be stirred, Shinohara knew he could just come back inside and finish off what they had started.

There was no more time to slack off and let Charles reign free in this house of twisted agony and sick games, to be quite frank Shinohara didn't care anymore if that maid tore out Charles eyes as she had suggested, or even if the old man lost his arms or legs in the process of what the S.W.A.T member had planned for him, at this rate even Shinohara's own freedom meant nothing to him as he would gladly throw it all away to exact revenge for what Charles had done to his only son, to show Charles what true pain felt like.

Yet he couldn't bring himself to think of any of that right now, right now all that mattered was to get Suzuya to safety, to pray that he wasn't imagining his son was still breathing, to live in this denial and bring his son somewhere comfortable where he could tend to him.

The father didn't even care if his actions were all for naught, and as such, Shinohara kept his face down as he hurried down the hallways, not noticing as he passed by both Yuki and Koizumi without speaking a word, merely allowing his body to take him around the corner, his destination being the lobby.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles managed to catch the keys with ease, although he knew he wouldn't be able to move around much soon enough, his cramps were getting worse by the minute and his arms ached from how much strain the old man had put on them this evening.

However, that didn't stop the master of the mansion from sneering as Sendo tended to the investigators and helped them out of the study, making sure to look his top form until his traitorous murderer left the room, that was when Charles slouched and groaned, reaching back and applying some pressure onto his hip, then making his way over to Jasper, Charles took the keys to his servants cuffs and unshackled the boy, letting the cuffs drop down onto the floor with a loud clank.

"Oh how I hate to admit this, but perhaps I should become a little more careful at my old age...ugh, I feel like I might of even sprained something from that reckless behaviour.." Charles muttered as he kicked the detested handcuffs away from their sight, the object skidding across the floor off into the nook underneath the bookshelves.
​


----------



## Taka (May 7, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"Alright Teela, that's enough." Sendo said quietly, knowing the maid would likely scare her away if she continued ripping into the girl. He turned to Saionji, "I understand your frustrations, but right now we should stick together. We aren't defenseless either, I'd surely be a fool if I had come to this mansion unarmed. A petite young lady such as yourself should really not wander around this mansion alone, you know." He knew that Shinohara would not want him to let the girl run off by herself, and even though he didn't enjoy her constant rudeness, Sendo couldn't morally allow Saionji to put herself in danger by leaving the group without at least trying to convince her to stay.

*Yuki Shiro* ~

Yuki's eyes widened at the sight of Shinohara. The man looked desperate as he hurried past them, and she didn't get the chance to see who he was carrying with him, but his expression worried her and she looked to Koizumi. "We should make sure he's alright...!" she said, hoping Mahiru would agree. She didn't want to leave the photographer alone to follow Shinohara, but she also didn't want to leave the investigator be if Koizumi refused to follow the man.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (May 7, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z watched as her boss groaned about the pain he was in from doing such things at his age. That is, of course, why he hired his killers, though it seemed most, if not all, the killers turned against him. Except Jasper. Z would help Charles for now, that's why she was hired by him, but she was surely not faithful to the man. It was Jasper she was loyal to. If Jasper was going to help the man, and even gave Z another chance to tag along, she would take it without a second thought. Her arms wrapped even more tightly around her bear. Besides, what's a game without a little fun?

*.:Kenai:.*

"Sendo is right."
The injured man spoke, lifting his head as his arm began to numb from the pressure he was applying.
"Charles has 2 henchmen at the moment, Z and Jasper. Charles isn't stupid, he wouldn't try and attack when his chances of victory are low. He would want to split us up, and then kill us one by one. We have a temporary period where Charles won't attack, so he says. We have just that amount of time to decide what we're going to do."
Kenai looked over at Teela quietly, examining the girl's face. Though she, too, was a killer, her goal was the same as the officers, and so, for now, she was on their side. Sendo as well, but he was so passionate about this Koizumi girl that there was no way he'd return to Charles's side. The male smiled with relief. There was a better chance they would win now.​


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2015)

Once the handcuffs were off and on the ground, Jasper let out a sigh of relief. Then he realized that Charles was in pain and suggested, "Try not to overwork yourself. I really would hate for you to die already. Please do be more careful." He scratched the back of his head before mumbling, "These games wouldn't be the same if you were gone..."

He looked over to acknowledge Z with a slight nod. He called out, "I need to speak with you once I finish bandaging myself up." Hopefully, she'd take the scolding well. He just had to make sure where her loyalties lied and that she wouldn't rat them out ever again. Once she's learned her lesson, they can continue on with the game, as planned. That is, if Charles wanted to, which he was sure the old man would want to continue. After all, they had come way too far to just quit now.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 8, 2015)

I muttered under my breath as I lowered my gun, slowly placing it back in the holster. 
"Charles is smart, so I'm guessing that his finale will be to round us all up in one room with his henchmen blocking the exits. Then, he would probably try and blow us all up. Though if we were to split up into more than three groups, Charles is bound to chase one of us. He is old, and old raisins cramp up, right? And when that happens, we can rip out his eyes and tare off his tongue! I also want to do the same to Jasper..." I stated, taking a step away from Saionji before turning back to the investigators. "There, I just decided for us!" I giggled, clapping my hands once, but a grim look quickly overcame my features. "Mister Kenai, I would most appreciate it if you were to advert your eyes from my face. It isn't polite to stare. Especially at people with only one eye."


----------



## Taka (May 8, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo thought for a moment as Teela attempted to decide for the group as a whole. "Having two or three groups _would_ be practical, but only if we had more physically capable people than injured ones." he pointed out thoughtfully, "How can we protect the injured members of our group if we're all split up? Perhaps if we first found Shinohara, Koizumi and Yuki--but right now? Splitting up would be asking for disaster." he finished, shaking his head slowly as he adjusted the rim of his hat once again.

Looking up at the group again, he tried to think if he knew the locations of any other first-aid kits in the mansion. After all, they would need to re-bandage Teela's eye and fix both Kenai and Evan's injuries.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (May 8, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female nodded. This is it. Either Jasper is going to scold her, or Charles told him to kill her. It had to be one of those two things. A million possible scenarios flashed through Z's mind, and though she was panicking on the inside, she kept calm appearance-wise, other than her fingers which had begun to tremble. In an attempt to hide her weakness, she dug her fingernails into the bear and rested her chin on it, tilting her head towards Charles to give him a little, empty smile, as if she was expecting the worst already, before she turned to step outside of the room and lean against the wall.

*.:Kenai:.*

"Oh? You're missing an eye? I hardly noticed. Beautiful women are beautiful no matter what, anyway."
Kenai shrugged, his lame way of expressing himself becoming quite obvious as he said it. Kenai looked over at Sendo and Evan and nodded, believing Sendo to be thinking more practically, since Teela was quite angry with Charles. It's unfortunate they couldn't let her kill him, poor girl had a heavy grudge against the man, and Jasper. But, that Z... what was her plan? Why did she switch sides so easily? It baffled Kenai, it was clear she was affectionate towards Jasper, but if so, there was no reason for her to confess about him. Kenai frowned, cringing a bit as he moved his arm and pain shot through his body.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 8, 2015)

"Don't mock me." I growled, turning away from the group to hide my slightly reddened cheeks. "Are you saying that I am not physically capable of being in a small group? If I wasn't physically capable, then I would have been dead years ago. Loosing an eye certainly isn't going to stop me of accomplishing my goals. Besides, it actually gives me a chance to use that 'eye for an eye' phrase normal people use!" I chuckled to myself, a grin growing on my face. I spun around on my heel. "Jasper has seen something that no man should see, and for that, I shall take both his eyes! Heck, If I can find em', I'll replace them with golf balls! But with Charles, my plan is far worse! I'll gouge out his eye, while I leave one in. Then I'll put a ball of pepper to replace it! And for his remaining eye, I think that cutting it open while it's still intact will suit a man of his age! I don't know dissection, so that's where you guys will help me! As for those nasty wounds of yours, I think I have a medical kit hidden in the servant's quarters."


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara strode past the two not quite registering as Koizumi questioned why he allowed himself to get hurt, nor Yuki when the concerned girl called out to him, his mind was out of order and the only destination his legs had in mind was the lobby where he was headed without question.

The man went around the corner and made his way down the last hallway he would have to pass, soon coming into the huge lobby of the mansion, Shinohara sighed upon entering said lobby, and his pace finally slowed down coming to that of a stop in the center of the lobby, he slowly gazed down towards the limb body within his arms, Suzuya was in bad shape and barely breathing. and the S.W.A.T member knew if he didn't hurry, his son's life might even slip away from him in mere minutes.

"What have they done to you... Suzuya?" Shinohara reluctantly muttered, so lost in his own despair that he couldn't accept the fate that reality had placed in front of him, he couldn't bare to see his son in such a state, and had to tear his eyes away from the sight.

Knowing this was what he had to do, Shinohara marched towards the lobby's door, the only door in this mansion that led to the outside.

*.: Charles :.*

Charles groaned, stretching to try to relieve the tension in his back and aching joints, then trotting on over to the coffee table, Charles lifted up the first aid kit that Sendo had left behind and came over to where Jasper was, fiddling with and opening up the kit as his eyes instructed Jasper to sit down on the couch inside the study. 

"Come now, do you really think I'm so weak to kneel over and die just like that? you should know by now.. it won't be that easy to be rid of me, not to mention the finale is soon to be underway." Charles teased, coming over to the couch that he instructed Jasper to come to, he sat down and patted a seat for the servant, then noticing Z attempt to wait outside, he called the girl back as well. 

"Z! I would recommend you stay in sight, I have to discuss something very important with you.. and I feel it's a subject you would like to hear." Charles suggested he knew something the girl might like to know as well, although Charles had a rather irritated expression, as if he would find it easier not to tell the girl.

On the other hand, he needed to treat Jasper before he had any sort of discussion with the traitorous Z, and so he continued to open up the first aid kit to get everything ready for the treatment, thankful that he knew a thing or two about treating wounds.

_(Short post because it's a quick post~ <3)_​


----------



## Taka (May 9, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo didn't really say anything in reply to Teela's detailed explanation of what she would do to Charles when she found him; after all, he probably wouldn't mind doing that to the man himself--though Sendo would much prefer something more along the lines of something lethal from which there was no escape, that way he wouldn't find some insane way to survive. The man was flesh and bone but he was a resilient old man, annoyingly so.

"To the servant's quarters it is, then." he said, knowing that Kenai needed treatment as soon as possible, Evan was in pretty bad shape as well. Wasting time dreaming up ways to kill Charles wasn't exactly productive at the moment. "We need to start moving if we want a chance at getting a step ahead of Charles."


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

this is so awesomely crazy


----------



## ethre (May 10, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji frowned as she stood silently watching the conversation go on. Looks like some other people joined - more people who were so weak that they actually got injured. She smirked when she realized that she was the only one here who wasn't wounded in any way, giving herself a mental pat on the back for that. However, when she was done praising herself, the maid kept going on and on about Charles - what, did she have a crush on him or something? How creepy, she likes old guys. That other guy here with the really, really badly wrapped bandages on his arm said that they were gonna find Charles too, which she didn't really have much of an interest in. What she did want to do was apologize to Big Sis Koizumi for.. whatever she did that was wrong, but she didn't quite remember her high school years anyhow. This guy was pretending to know her too - who does he think he is? He looks too stupid to "love" her, or whatever he said earlier. She wasn't exactly paying attention to anything they said right now. Her eyes had a faraway look to them, but she also looked dreary due to Mahiru's behavior and how bored she was. 

Rocking back and forth on her sandals, and when the weird guy said that they should get moving, she suddenly got an idea in her head. Maybe she should go and find Mr. Shinohara, he might know where Koizumi was. So after straightening her sandals to make sure they were on her feet so she wouldn't trip, she took off on a sprint away from the group of people to find Mr. Shinohara - maybe he even had candy she could have.

Koizumi Mahiru

The girl watched Shinohara walk off towards the front door, now realizing that the person he was carrying was Suzuya. She decided not to bother him - he looked rather grim and she felt he shouldn't push him to say anything. She felt a pang of regret in her chest; if only she'd caught Komaeda when he was running away with Suzuya, he wouldn't have died by his filthy hands. Now, nobody else knew the pain she had to endure in the torture room by that wretched man. What would Suzuya have wanted? He would have wanted her to kill both Komaeda and Sendo, wouldn't he? 

With a blank stare in her eyes as she watched Shinohara approach the door, her teeth clenched, and her hands formed into fists, she knew she was going to carry out his last request. No matter what the stakes were, she was going to avenge Suzuya. She walked slowly away from the scene, toward the kitchen, where she knew she could find a weapon of some sort.


----------



## Taka (May 11, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo looked around at the group once more, making sure everyone was alright--he was worried that someone might fall into worse condition than they already were at this point. He was about to let out a sigh of relief when he realized among the people here, Saionji was nowhere to be seen all of the sudden. "Where is that investigator girl?" he asked, realizing he didn't even know what her name was to call for her. "She was _just_ here...!" A pang of regret hit him for not having kept a closer eye on her, but he didn't want to drop Kenai to go look for her either.

He wearily hoped that perhaps someone else had an idea what to do this time; he was beginning to running out of creativity for this.

*Yuki Shiro* ~

Yuki glanced quickly between Shinohara and Koizumi, hastily deciding Shinohara would probably be better suited to being alone and  ran after Mahiru as the girl headed for the kitchen. "Don't get hit by any traps, please!" she called in a mousy voice, worried that Koizumi was about to make a very bad decision. She had no idea why, but seeing Shinohara like that seemed to have set the photographer off, for her to have stormed off like she did.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 11, 2015)

"You can go after that little brat if you want. I'll fix up mister Kenai. But Saionji should be fine. She even had the nerve to stick her dirty finger in my socket. I probably already developed Haemolcria in it if I can still make tears... Heh... Perhaps I should put her on my grudge list. Chop of her little toes and fingers. Maybe Suzuya could stitch up her mouth for me..." I giggled, staring off in the direction the twirp had run off to. "Well, we should get you guys patched up. You look like zombies!" I grinned, before walking off in the direction of the servant's quarters.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Jasper sat down, as instructed to, by Charles, and gave a faint smile at the thought of the finale. With concern, he remarked, "I hope the finale doesn't injure you too much. I'd hate to take you to the hospital again... but you were always the resilient one, weren't you?" There was no way that Charles would die. Not even a possibility worth considering. In Jasper's mind, Charles would always be alive, laughing it up at his various games and enjoying his life to the fullest. Besides, Jasper would be alone without the older man. Those two had an inseparable bond that would never go away, not even with time. It did feel nice to finally have his wounds treated and he let out a sigh of relief at the act.

Evan followed the group, agreeing on the notion of going to the servant's quarters. He was barely managing to hold himself up any longer. Hopefully, they wouldn't have to walk for much longer or he'd surely pass out from his injuries.

(I'm sorry that I haven't posted in a few days. I've been under the weather lately and it's tiring me out... >.< )


----------



## Taka (May 12, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"You're right..." Sendo replied as Teela reminded him that the girl was unscathed thus far and seemed to be capable of defending herself. On top of that, if Saionji deliberately left the group, she was certainly not interested in any kind of safety they could provide. "I regret to say that we don't have the time to worry about her, anyhow." he added, adjusting his hat and following as the maid began to lead the way to their destination.

He noticed that the condition of the investigators was worsening the longer they took, and he was still worried about Shinohara's sudden disappearance--had Z killed him along the way? He scolded himself for not confronting the killer when he had the chance earlier. Sendo pulled the walkie-talkie from his pocket as they continued on, contemplating whether or not he should try to contact the man again.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (May 12, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z scowled. That man better have something good to say or she'd kill him before the "finale." Shaking her head to return her smile to her face, she skipped into the room and stood there, holding the bear in her right hand. "Yes, boss?"
Her icy gaze shifted over to Jasper, looking the male up and down. Were they plotting something against her?
No, Z was just acting paranoid now and she knew it. She was terrified, now that she had seen both sides of the game, she didn't know which she preferred. She knew who she was loyal to... but she didn't know if she could handle taking another life in this game.

*.:Kenai:.*

"Thanks, Sendo." Kenai finally managed to murmur, looking towards Evan. Surely his comrade was in worse condition, he could have internal bleeding, broken bones... It angered Kenai that he couldn't help his friend, and although his interruption could have saved Evan from dying by Charles's hand, he still wished his aim was better and that he had killed that Jasper fool. Now they'd definitely have a grudge against Kenai, but he wasn't just going to permit any more casualties. Kenai may have only been trained to figure out the profile of a killer, but he still felt that he was an officer, and he had to act like one.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 12, 2015)

Glancing back, I watched Evan for a moment, before sliding his arm over my shoulders, supporting him as we made our way towards the quarters. "Probably the only room without the scent of blood and gore..." I grinned, leading Evan over to the couch. "I think it's over here..." I murmured, reaching into a small cabinet beneath the broken television. Once finding it, I held it out to Kenai. "I don't trust myself with first aid, so it would be best if you were to do it. I'll use whatever is left."


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

Evan smiled towards Teela, who had grabbed onto his shoulder and was helping him over to the servant's quarters. He sat down on the couch and told the girl, "Thank you. You're much nicer than you initially appeared to be." He watched as they looked for a first aid kit and before long, one was finally located.


----------



## Lolipup (May 14, 2015)

*.: Shinohara :.*

Grasping the handle, Shinohara struggled to keep ahold of the limp body in his hands as he fished in his pockets until he pulled out the key obtained from Philip from whence they first arrived at this mansion. 

Shinohara then with much difficulty unlocked the padlock above the door leading to the exit, the lock fell to the floor with a audible clank, and perhaps now the S.W.A.T member realized how foolish he had been to relock it, he felt doing such an action would keep Charles and his accomplices at bay.

However, the door remaining locked or unlocked didn't phase the old man, it didn't really matter anymore if Charles felt cornered just like the rest of his victims, because Charles resembled a predator and to that old man they were merely cattle, it sickened Shinohara to the bone to think about how he was nothing more than prey in the eyes of Charles.

Shaking his head, the father knew he was getting off topic, too easily lost in his thoughts due to the trauma his mind had taken on, Shinohara twisted the knob and invited the cold night air inside, his arms flinching as the breeze caressed him and softly brushed back some of Suzuya's hair, this made the man unconsciously clutch the Albino a little tighter, acting like he were afraid that the stitched boy would be taken away at any moment by the lightest of touches.

Staggering outside of the mansion, his first step was dizzying as he forgot how still it was outside, how calm and safe it felt unnerved him for some reason, and he let his gaze fall upon his car. trying not to pay mind to anything else as he came down from the little porch and to his car, thankfully having left it unlocked there wasn't much trouble as he bent down and opened the backseat, leaning down even further as he lowered his arms, laying the limb body in his arms onto the leather below.

"Just rest... I'll be right back, so just rest, kid.. everything will be alright, I've never lied to you, and I don't expect to now.." Shinohara reassured the still stitched boy, tearing his eyes away from his son's figure, relying on the idea that Suzuya was breathing, just very faintly, Shinohara pulled a hand to his face to cover his grim expression, and with as all of his strength the man pulled himself up, softly closing the passenger door, the S.W.A.T member started his way back inside the mansion.

However, what the man didn't notice, was a small choke that came from the Albino as soon as the car door closed, nor the armored vehicles that came rushing down the streets coming to the call of an distress they had received from a very crazy man.
However, this insane man had mentioned their comrade and they knew well enough that Shinohara had gone missing two days prior, which caused the S.W.A.T force to take his eccentric words to heart. 

As the armored cars came screeching to a halt in front of the mansion, men busted out as they began to take position, barking orders at one another to surround the place.

*.: Charles :.*

"Oh please, I won't die that easily.." Charles rolled his eyes, mocking Jasper as he grinned just a little at the comment, then without asking the old man began to treat Jasper's wounds, taking a piece of cotton from the first kit and dabbing it in alcohol to clean the area, not really minding if it stung his servant, Jasper was a big boy and should be able to take just a little bit of stinging from the cleaner, then after the old man was done cleansing Charles didn't hesitate to start bandaging up the wound.

Glancing over as Z, Charles quickly replied with her, although sounding bitter as he did so. 
"I have a proposition for you... however, I would like to talk to you about it .. preferably after I'm done treating Jasper, is that fine with you?" he wasn't asking, it was more of an order, but to be humorous he figured it wouldn't hurt to pretend to ask Z's agreement on the matter.

"However.. time is wasting, and the clock is ticking.. it's below me to rush things, but after Jasper rests.. I feel it's time to finally set the finale into motion." Charles soon added, he hated to rush things but there was no choice, the old man could just feel that something wasn't right, and that if they didn't hurry and end everything, none of them would be able to escape.


_(Eeep! I took a little break from this RP, so I must say sorry for not posting for a bit.. I'll try to be more active, but I've gotten quite busy, thankfully the ending is coming soon, as bittersweet as it might be, me and the other Role players are going to try to end this in the most interesting way possible~

Also, if you're reading this for whatever reason ;o after the 'ending' each character will be allowed to have their own 'ending', which will be three to five posts to show you what happened to them.

As for the Players reading this, if this confuses you in anyway, please feel free to send a PM my way so I can explain in further details. ^^

I feel so lame getting lame posts off at night~ I'll try harder for a proper post tomorrow. <3)_​


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

"Good." Jasper grinned, slightly wincing at the touch of the alcohol but he could handle that much pain. It was child's play, really. While his wounds were being treated to, he felt the need to comment, "Don't worry about waiting for me to rest. I can tag along in any condition. It wouldn't be helpful of me to drag you all down now, would it? I have to shape up and perform to the best of my ability. It's always been one of my mottos and I intend to stick to it, even to the bitter end. I will not let you down, ever again."


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 14, 2015)

"Are you saying that I was mean when you first came here? Because if your memory is starting to fail you, I went through the effort to save Alice Bell's body from burning into nothing but a chrisp. I never recal getting a 'thank you' from you, yet I didn't say a thing. I thought that that act would at least gain me some innocence from you people." I frowned at Evan, my gaze stern as I glared at him. "Fix yourself up, I'm done helping. I never get anything in return except punishment." I uttered under my breath as I shoved the first aid box into Evan's chest. "The best I could get would probably be a lighter blunderbuss... Or gunpowder..." I muttered to myself as I slid back over towards the broken television, the glass digging into my flesh, leaving small cuts as I started to pull the wires from the device.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

Evan shook his head quickly. "No, no, not mean. Just a bit..." He took a moment to think of the right word. "a bit... crazy, that's all. I just never thought you'd be sane with all that knowledge about bombs. It really painted you in a negative light, in my opinion." He sighed. "Thank you, I suppose...  I just wish she wasn't killed in the first place... she really didn't deserve all that, none of the victims do, yet if we don't keep moving, everyone will die." The first aid kit gets shoved into his arms and he opened it, looking for the right things he would need. "Hm... I wonder which ones would be best fitting for my injuries..." To be honest, he was a bit clueless as the extent of his injuries were internal. He had no idea on how to bandage those ones up. All he could treat were some but not many external wounds.


----------



## Taka (May 15, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Deciding against trying to contact Shinohara, Sendo shoved the walkie-talkie back in his pocket with a sigh and stared vacantly off into the distance, thinking about Koizumi. If he'd only stopped the girl before she left earlier, she wouldn't have been put through that torture... in the end, perhaps it may as well have been the way that Koizumi believed it to be. Sendo was failing to protect Mahiru at every turn and now she was off in the mansion somewhere without him; but was it better this way? He couldn't dismiss the feeling that he needed to be at her side, and he already missed her suspicious questioning and her partial concern for his well-being--more than he really deserved.

These thoughts made him wonder if it was selfish of him to desire a place in Koizumi's life. After all, he was a killer; he had committed _murder_ in the past. Not to mention that he failed to protect her when it mattered most, and she suffered greatly because of it.

With a look of mental defeat, he picked the nearest chair and sat down in it, resting his forehead on his palm, eyes downcast to the floor as Evan and Teela talked. Sendo paid no attention to their conversation, he was too busy fighting a mental war over whether or not he was even worthy of feeling this way about someone.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 15, 2015)

"Evan, you are utterly hopeless." I muttered, glaring at him as I made my way back towards him. I sat myself on the couch next to him, taking out a bottle of rubbing alcohol and wipes. "I only know how to fix up cuts and such. Do you have any bullet wounds?" I murmured quietly, gently taking his arm in my lap. I started rubbing some of his small injuries with the wipes.


----------



## ethre (May 15, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda

Standing up, Komaeda walked speechlessly to the door, murky thoughts clouding his mind with every breath. He should be fine now, what was wrong with him? In the end, if he hadn't ended _him_ there, he surely would have felt more despair later on if his bad luck got to him. He would have felt much worse, but why did he feel so empty? The boy, slowly turning the doorknob, roamed the halls looking around for.. something. He knew that he could feel better, perhaps from doing justice another time to get his mind off of what he's done. Maybe it was the fact that the other didn't harbor any special talent at all, and that's why he felt like it wasn't the right thing to do. 

Komaeda felt that if he took a more capable one's life, it would bring such a despair to people that it would allow them to make room for a bigger and better hope. In these times, he clung to his hope as if it depended on his life, and if he helped someone else achieve it, it would maybe get his mind off of what he's done - if only for now. He heard voices down a hall - but he didn't intend to follow where they were. He made the voices out to be that strange man hanging around Koizumi, the maid, and another he didn't quite recognize. He didn't know where he was going, actually. He was just going anywhere where he could find someone alone.. or perhaps, somewhere else. The boy was even so lost in his thoughts that as he climbed down the stairs toward the entrance, he didn't notice that someone was missing.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (May 15, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Oh, I can wait." She smiled at her boss impishly, curious about what this "proposition" could be. She half-hoped it would be about the finale, because she wanted a part of that and didn't want to just sit back and watch. Her gaze slid over towards Jasper as he spoke. He looked awful, weak and injured. Not to mention brainwashed again. It disgusted Z to even look at him as he reverted back to his lap dog self, but she couldn't help but hurt a little herself. It was sad to see him get injured, he was the _"big, bad, scary Jasper"_ that everyone feared or hated, but Z didn't see him that way. It was almost as if she was looking into the eyes of a child, lost and alone in the world, following whomever could make them feel okay again. She wanted to run over to him, grab his hands within hers, and tell him that even if he chose to stay with Charles, she wanted to be right beside him always. 

*.:Kenai:.*

The male just stared at Teela as she worked, as if her words passed right over his head. He didn't know he was supposed to help Evan, he didn't even know how he could with only one usable hand. His tendons were surely cut, so even if someone here stitched his arm up, he wouldn't be able to use it for a long while. He glanced over at Sendo, his eyes narrowing slightly before he released a little chuckle.
"Hey, Sendo, ah... can you help me out with my arm? I'll owe you."​


----------



## Lolipup (May 16, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

"Leaving me would be your worst choice, my boy.." Charles reassured Jasper in his own way, although the words came out sounding more manipulative than the old man would of liked, he finished up cleaning the wounds and then reaching out to the seated servant, the old man grasped Jasper's shoulder using the other as ground to get up so he wouldn't strain his back further.

"I can't choose everything for you, so I'll leave the decision up to you, although I hate seeing you injured like this, Jasper.. it's very unsightly, not to mention the wounded look doesn't suit you at all." 

Charles cracked a wide grin as he turned towards Z, shrugging as he commented. 
"Wouldn't you agree? it doesn't suit him.." 

After he was done messing with the two, Charles gathered up his scythe from the side of the couch where he lazily sat it, and began dragging the weapon across the floor as he made his way towards the door. 

"For now, The finale is due... I hate to remind you two, but we have vermin and cattle within our mansion, I believe it's about time to go all out and exterminate them..
That being said, I don't care what methods you use, I won't even complain if I happen to lose some of my limbs.
In fact, The only thing my aging heart is set upon is our victory, we must wipe them out and then flee this mansion, I fear our time is running short this time around, this game has spiraled out of my control, and if we are too late that fate should frown down onto us... well, I believe that ending speaks volumes for itself, doesn't it? " Charles explained slowly so the two could understand him.

But the old man wasn't really acting like himself, his confidence replaced with doubts, 
His determination only powered by his sheer pride that wouldn't let him give up and run away.
The battle that someone would face if they choose to follow this senile man promised nothing in return, yet the cruel reality they would face if they choose to try to escape without attempting to even out the numbers would prove fruitless, finishing this once and for all seemed like the only logical possibility for their escape to become a reality.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Slowly the S.W.A.T member lifted his walkie talkie to his mouth, his fingers trembling as they pressed down onto the button as the static noise rang out from the device, Shinohara was about to make an announcement that betrayed everything he believed in, however the man couldn't bring himself to care as he made his announcement.

"Charles is to be taken into our custody... I want him alive, however I do not care for any external injuries you want to inflict upon him, that senile man deserves to lose a limb or two... and I'll be more than happy to take charge of ripping his own arms from him, I am currently unarmed but pay it no mind, I'm trained and know how to handle myself in situations that I must fight without baring arms.." Shinohara mumbled, sounding dazed and incoherent as he spoke into the walkie talkie. 

"Your locations, if you could, I would like to regroup as soon as possible.. I fear that if I don't, I'm going to lose my mind soon enough..haha.." Shinohara softly let out a chuckle, the tone sounding of a broken man that was trying to force himself to stay sane.
​


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo snapped back to reality when Kenai asked for his help. "Ah... yes, of course." he said, shaking his head to dismiss his negative thoughts. He grabbed a few of the first-aid supplies out of the nearby kit and set to work fixing Kenai's wounds, knowing now wasn't exactly the time to be thinking about whether it was right or wrong to feel the way he did about Koizumi. He felt a little better at the realization that it didn't really matter either way, as long as he protected Mahiru, he would be content. After the investigators were all fixed up, they would be able to find the missing members of their group, and that meant they could finally locate Koizumi--it wouldn't be long before his patience might be rewarded.

Although an anxiety grew inside him that couldn't be cured until he saw Mahiru's face. A fear of the unknown tugged away at him, threatening the hope he harbored that the girl was alright.

Sendo's distraction couldn't have gone unnoticed either, with his fluctuation in medical skill at every different thought, he had to be causing Kenai some pain. "I'm sorry, I'm usually better at this..." he apologized, attempting to focus more of his attention on what he was doing. 

"So, do you have any sort of family waiting for you outside of this place?" Sendo asked suddenly in hopes that striking up conversation would help keep his mind off things.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

the hype is real


----------



## Lolipup (May 18, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> the hype is real


(Ah, I'm happy there is hype at least~ <3

Also I noticed you tend to like commenting on this, however I would ask you to please use brackets like I am now, if you want to comment. ^^ it looks a lot more smooth on the thread. <3)


----------



## Taka (May 19, 2015)

(Guys, guys, I can't contain all this anticipation--we need to continue! We're so close to the end~)


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

(I've been so busy yesterday. I'll try getting a post out when I come back from school later today.)


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

Now that Jasper had been patched up, he rested himself against the couch in such a way that he was almost lying down. With a yawn, he replied, "I'll be joining you, don't worry. I've spent far too much time alone in the past few days. I could use a bit of help." The couch had felt so nice and warm at that moment that the young boy couldn't help but doze off right then and there. It might have been for the best as he hadn't slept that much during this whole game. Some sleep might help him heal, as well.

Evan gave a small smile. "I'm sorry, miss, but I don't seem to know what's going on. Most of my injuries could be internal, for all I know. That other man, Jasper, seemed to have broken a few bones of mine but I'm not exactly too sure on which ones... or if there even is a possibility of treating them. And no, I don't appear to have any bullet wounds but I'd like to thank you for the concern."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (May 20, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"As... traitorous as you'd like to call me, boss, I'm going to see this through to the end. On the better team, anyway."
Z winked slightly at the old man as if reassuring him that this team was the better team, before she turned towards Jasper, watching the exhausted man with a sigh. He really was falling apart, mentally and physically. If his lack of sleep affected him this much, she wondered how he ever got through these games before. In fact, Z felt her lack of sleep made her more energetic, and regardless of the dark, heavy circles under her eyes, she thought she looked great. A little discombobulated, maybe, and probably insane, but that was okay with Z. The crazier she looked, the better.

*.:Kenai:.*

"Ah~ it's okay. I understand you're probably thinking of that girl. She's all you have, right?"
Not intending to pry, Kenai looked up at the male and gave him a small smile.
"Not exactly, my family and I don't really keep in contact. All I have now is my coworkers, and now these guys here..."
He nodded towards the others, before turning his eyes back towards Sendo. It was strange, Kenai never thought about his family anymore, and it wasn't until now that he realized everyone here, excluding Charles and his gang, were Kenai's friends now. It felt weird to Kenai, he felt warm, and he liked it.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 20, 2015)

"Yeah, I don't know if I could fix up broken bones without cutting you open. And even if I were to do that, I would probably end up killing you. Stupid Charles took out my good eye..." I muttered, tying off the last cut. "Tell me where it hurts." I murmured, poking his arm, then his shoulders, then his chest. "I certainly hope I don't have any family waiting for me. They were never very nice..." I mumbled, rubbing my scarred arm.


----------



## Taka (May 20, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"You've got me there." Sendo replied with a chuckle, realizing it was probably useless by now to hide that he liked Koizumi. "Well, I do have the investigators, and... Teela, I think." he felt a little silly admitting that the investigators and the maid had all grown on him, and it said a lot about his past that he would consider them closer than anyone else he knew, aside from Mahiru. "The only family I have left is my father, but he really isn't worth talking about. I suppose the best I can say is that if it weren't for him, I wouldn't be where I am right now. Of course, I haven't decided yet if that's a good thing." Sendo said, feeling he should mention his own family after the others spoke of theirs.

Just then, Shinohara's voice sounded from the walkie-talkie in his pocket. Pulling it out, he listened intently to what the man had to say. Once he'd heard all of it, he wasted no time in making a reply. "Kenai, Evan, Teela and myself are currently in the Servant's Quarters. We have yet to find Koizumi and Yuki, and the other investigator who entered with you ran off somewhere." he explained. Though it wasn't the most uplifting status report, Sendo was relieved to know that Shinohara was alright. "Oh, and Shinohara? It's good to hear from you." he added, letting the man know had been concerned.


----------



## ethre (May 23, 2015)

(( hi!! <3 eep, lolipup's down with a really bad fever, so she might not be able to post for a couple of days - please bear with us! ;w;/) thank you for patiently waiting, and we're super sorry that you have to wait just a bit longer. </3 ))


----------



## ethre (May 24, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

The boy could barely make out another figure as he approached the entrance to the mansion. The door was open - meaning he could just escape then and there to get out of this filthy mansion. It wasn't pleasant at all, and it was now simply filled with bad memories and things he'd wanted to forget. But for now, he had a duty to carry out. He felt that there was a strange.. hole, or maybe to be exact, a void feeling creeping up inside of him, as if it were trying to tell him something. He didn't understand it much - after all, he hadn't felt it in years - the last time he's lived through it was the death of his parents. He should be happy now. He should be happy to have gotten rid of a burden to him- no, a burden to hope itself. 

Komaeda felt he needed something to distract him from now from these thoughts, trying to catch up with the figure in the distance, making it out to be a girl who seemed to be chasing after something. He did hear faint steps in the distance, which he soon found out to belong to Mahiru when he'd gotten a better angle. The boy felt like he's seen this other person before, though. He pushed out all of the thoughts in his mind, trying to find a connection to this girl somewhere. Perhaps he'd witnessed someone calling her or he'd simply seen her around, but he couldn't put his finger on it. "Ahh! You're Yuki-chan, aren't you?"  Komaeda asked, looking a bit too happy to see her, despite the fact that he'd just taken someone's life. The boy, even with how eager he was to see the other, stayed a safe distance away from the girl.

"I honestly didn't think that I could recall where I saw you.. I believe I was having trouble because you harbor no special talent whatsoever - no good talent at all that could help us achieve an ultimate hope, none! Oh! You're almost as useless as me! Do you think there's any way at all for you to help anyone? Is there? Is there any way that anyone would be able to squeeze even a drop of hope from you? Would there even be any point in trying? Are you fated to sink to the depths of despair, too, like all of the others who were weak enough to die? Ahh, offerings do have to be made in order to achieve hope though, right? You'd make a perfect one, don't you think? A human with absolutely no value!"  the boy rambled, clutching himself to contain his excitement from saying something so brutal.


----------



## Taka (May 24, 2015)

(( Oh no, I hope she feels better soon! Fevers are not fun. ;w; ))

*Yuki Shiro* ~

Yuki was having quite a bit of trouble keeping up with Koizumi as the girl darted through the halls, and her leg was beginning to hurt from all this running. She'd almost forgotten she had the injury before now, but it was making her fall behind. Just then, she noticed that someone else was here when she was called by name. "Oh? Um... yes, that's me." she answered shyly, noting that the someone was Komaeda, who she remembered from the meeting. She recognized him as one of the killers Charles spoke to, and she felt her gut tighten at the thought. "You're... Komaeda..." she said in a low voice, firmly gripping the gun she held with caution as she heard him begin on a strange rant. He called her worthless, incapable of providing hope, ideas that had been in the depths of her mind since this all started. She hadn't been a help to anyone, had she? Was Komaeda making things up, or was he telling it like it was?

"T-that's not true...!" she blurted out, "it... it can't be true... can it?" Yuki felt so unsure of herself now, but she knew she wasn't going to let this killer get the best of her. Pointing the gun upwards at him, she tried to make a serious face to intimidate the man into backing off. "Don't come any closer." she said with a determined look, knowing Komaeda wasn't to be trusted, especially with all the insanity he was spilling out. The girl knew that she wasn't being helpful to many people, but she also knew that by dying, she wouldn't even have a chance to be of assistance to anyone at all.

Her hands shook as she held the weapon, trying to keep it steadily aimed at the boy's chest so she could see his face. Yuki's stance screamed inexperience and fearfulness, but she was serious about shooting him if he tried anything.


----------



## ethre (May 24, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

Seeing the girl point the gun at him, Komaeda smiled slightly and put his arms up in surrender. "Aah, Yuki-chan, you seem to have gotten the wrong idea! Let's not get too hasty here. But see, all you've done here was follow people around and providing a burden for others, aren't I correct? Now, I'm allowing you to be of use! Wouldn't it be great, when people despair so much at your death that it brings about a great hope to move on and conquer? It's beautiful, isn't it - the beauty of hope! Yes, which is why I must carry it out! I must carry out these demands for an even greater hope to get rid of all despair! Is the price of one, single, worthless life that much? So everyone could prosper over your blood? Nobody cares about you, right, Yuki-chan?"  the boy asked, advancing towards the girl slowly but surely with every word. He put his hand on top of the gun to gently lower it, staring the other in her eyes.

"Now, I may sound like a hypocrite - for I myself don't have any use, like you - but at least I know what I'm going to do - I'm going to sow the seeds for a shimmering hope to blossom, and in order to do that, you'd have to die first, right?  he asked, a crazed tone in his voice as he put his hand under her chin to make her face him. "That's not so bad, isn't it? Nobody will miss you, so you don't have to worry, Yuki-chan."


----------



## Taka (May 24, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro* ~

Yuki's heart began to beat faster as Komaeda approached, and she couldn't find the courage to shoot as he lowered the gun she held so tightly. She quivered when she felt his hand on her chin and her eyes darted back and forth as he stared into them. Fear, she felt nothing but fear in his presence.

"It's true..." she started, her voice shaking as she tried to calm herself, "I don't have a lot of skills... a-and I'm a burden lots of times but..." her voice trailed off, leaving silence for a moment. "But my death would make Mr.Shinohara sad! He doesn't want anybody to die, so... if I died... then he would have less hope than before!" she backed away after her outburst, raising the gun again, her fear fading slowly at the thought of Shinohara. "I told you to back off." she said in a serious tone. "And stop talking to me like we're friends--because friends don't try to kill each other!"

Her finger slid down a little, ready to let a bullet go speeding towards the crazed man if he made any sudden movements, or even tried to approach slowly again. She needed to survive, for the sake of everyone else; for the sake of the lives she could save as a doctor when this was over.


----------



## ethre (May 24, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda 

The boy was quiet for a moment to process Yuki's words, keeping his hand on her neck and beginning to lightly press on the girl's pulse. The pause was short-lived, however when he started in his breathy, hope-crazed voice again: "Ah, now this is getting interesting! It's nice to witness that rush of hope before someone's life is about to end, when they hope they could escape death! I'm not your friend? Ah, that hurt my feelings, you know: you really ought to be more kind with your words! I'm simply doing what's best for you, and for all the rest of us! Hardly anyone could have benefitted with you being alive, don't you agree? Everyone was getting hurt around you left and right, but you didn't do a thing about it! It's really a shame, you let other people die without providing good help.."  Komaeda sighed, pressing his thumb harder into the girl's neck.

"Ah.. Shinohara? He's a fatherly figure, isn't he? Protective, generous, caring.. I could see why you look up to him. But someone with those attributes.. wouldn't they feel obliged to have to help you? He can't help how useless you are or how you can't defend yourself - so it's only natural he'd feel that way. But in reality, you really are just a burden, right? More weight on his shoulders. I can guarantee that his primary reason to visit here was to find Suzuya. And now look, he couldn't protect him because of you. He can't protect his _son_ because of your helplessness,"  Komaeda pointed out, jabbing his thumb into the girl's neck now and bringing up his free hand.

Komaeda wrapped his hand around her neck, following the same motion with his other hand. It pained him somehow to do it - his other hand didn't match his right at all, actually - it had long fingers and sharp, painted red nails that looked like it belonged to a woman.  He cursed this other hand - it was a remnant of despair and he wanted so badly to get rid of it. To someone else, looking at it would look eerie and strange, but that didn't matter now.

"You wouldn't have to feel bad now, right? Now, despite what you've done, you could still provide hope to another even with no value.. isn't that great? All you have to offer is your life!" he grinned, finally cutting off the girl's airways through strangling her.

The boy put all of his frustration and anger into finish this girl - the stresses from the past few days, the worries and the guilt of what he'd just recently committed.. for some reason, he felt if he could squeeze some hope out from Yuki's death, it would fill the void of Suzuya dying. He knows he did nothing wrong, he did what was the right thing to do, to destroy despair. But the other did provide him with the most happy moments he's had in his life. He had hardly even a clue now of where he was: but it didn't matter anymore. He _will_ end despair once and for all, so he would never have to feel this way again.


----------



## Taka (May 25, 2015)

*Yuki Shiro*~

Yuki's heartbeat only quickened as Komaeda continued, and every second he spent talking drained the hope from her soul as he continued to lash at her with razor sharp words. "That's... not true..." she denied again, refusing to believe that Shinohara hadn't cared. But Komaeda didn't seem to bother listening to her, he kept going, he kept trying to convince her that she was nothing, that Shinohara was only obligated to helping people. She knew that the investigator was a good man though, she saw the sincerity and concern in his eyes; for it was the same look that her own father had whenever he was worried about her.

However, she didn't have time to react when he put both hands on her neck and began to squeeze hard. She opened her mouth in attempt to speak, but the words wouldn't come out--only the soft wheezing from lack of oxygen could be heard from the girl as her vision began to blur. By now, she realized that her end was approaching, she knew that nothing could stop the crazed man from killing her. Yuki regained her grip on the gun in her hand and pulled the trigger weakly, the sound ringing loudly through the barren halls as she closed her eyes for the last time.

Despite the violent means Komaeda had chosen to use, a small smile spread across her face and she mouthed the names of the people in the mansion that had shown her kindness. Starting with Koizumi, then Teela, Sendo and Evan, Kenai and the last she could muster was the most special to her, Shinohara. As her limbs relaxed and her head bobbed backwards, the gun fell to the floor with a thud, the last noise she would ever hear, but not the last thing she would think about. The last thing she thought about was her family; her loving mother and father who had been waiting for her all this time.

With that, the girl's heart slowed it's loud drumming in her chest and soon ceased to continue beating, leaving Komaeda in solitude as he stood with Yuki's now lifeless body in his hands, a small tear running down her still-warm face and onto the fingers clamped around her neck...

and there was silence.


----------



## ethre (May 26, 2015)

(( Ah! Lollipup pointed out an error I made, so I edited my post. <3 ))

 Nagito Komaeda 

Komaeda immediately recoiled at hearing the loud sound, dropping the girl when a bullet pierced through his body and penetrated his ribcage. The boy dropped to the floor, choking out blood a couple of seconds after he took Yuki's life. He clutched his wound with his right hand, bringing his head up slightly to see if the girl really was dead - and, indeed she was. She didn't seem to be breathing anymore. The ultimate luckster struggled to stand up, feeling.. sort of compelled to get away from the scene. He felt a strange feeling in his gut, that maybe this was the wrong thing to do, killing someone else. This time, he didn't even have that great of a reason to take a life. He felt the same feeling like the first time he'd so much as hurt someone else - like he was losing his sense of mortality. He felt sick, like he really was a terrible person. Maybe.. maybe..

Arriving outside, the first thing he saw was a full-on SWAT team here. He had noticed that Suzuya's body was gone from the hallway - he presumed he was carried out by Shinohara. He didn't see him anywhere outside, though. He covered his fatal wound with a hand, and his jacket as well for safe measure, sneaking past the men with a small smile. The boy heard an ambulance blaring in the distance, not deciding to follow or thinking he deserved help. Rather, he just trudged over to a nearby bench in a park and stared at the sky. Funny, before he'd even arrived at this mansion, he'd stared at this same sky every night - a dark sky with hardly any stars. When his parents were still alive, they told him stories of how the stars resembled their passed ancestors or dead loved ones, and their job was to watch over you and see that you were safe. Looks like there weren't many of his ancestors here today to help him: he didn't expect it anyway. He wondered if his family was staring down at him now and judging his actions. He wondered if they approved of it. He wondered if.. if Suzuya was up there now. What if he could join him? 

That was a despicable thought. Of course not, he wouldn't still love him after this, after the fact that he killed the man from before, Yuki, and Suzuya himself. It was hard to imagine him even being able to think of him after all of this. Looking over at the many trucks in front of the mansion, he wanted to join the albino if he was there. Though he couldn't risk his chances - if he got any closer to the boy, then he'd surely get hurt even more. After all, whenever Komaeda had happiness introduced into his life, people die. It was unfortunate - maybe he should be the one who dies. He was the one responsible for many deaths - three at the mansion alone. No, be wasn't fighting for hope - he was fighting for his own selfish reasons. He drifted about life aimlessly and killing people with no feelings about it - so now was a big shock to him. If he died, nobody would have to be scared of him anymore. Right? And he could join Suzuya again. Rope was conveniently left in his pocket - and he snatched it out of it. It was obvious what he was doing now, tying rope to a tall lamppost. 

He briefly remembered happy moments for the boy. He was hardly ever happy his entire life. The only and latest happiness he had in nearly eleven years was.. Suzuya. And he was content: because the last thing he saw of him was his smile.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 26, 2015)

[Dang... You both brought tears to my eyes...]

My head whipped up at the sound of a gun shot. "Ohhh! Death hangs in the air! It was a pistol! Someone shot a pistol!" I laughed, a wide grin growing on my face. "Aye, you all be stupid as rocks! Stupid, stupid, stupid! It sounded like it was shot at close range, so if it was Charles or Jasper who attacked someone, the one behind the trigger may as well be dead, too! Get up! I want to see who died! Their corspe could be useful to me!" I continued to laugh, a crazed look coming to my face. "I haven't seen something dead for quite awhile!" I smirked, jumping up from the couch. Walking over to the broken television, I picked up the copper wires I had torn out.

"Ah, shoot... I have no gunpowder... Never mind, I guess I won't be blowing anything up..." I pouted, staring at Evan. "You wouldn't happen to have a gun on you, would you? I think pistols have gunpowder in them, so I can probably use it to blow up Charles... But then his guts would be flying everywhere, but who cares... Shinohara even said that we can harm him, so I have dibs on blinding him! Then, after that, we should blow him up!"


----------



## Taka (May 27, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo flew up at the sound of a gunshot that rang out through the mansion. "Please tell me that was Charles being shot." he said quickly, hoping with all of his being that it was no one from their initial group. "If someone is dead, I can't allow you to use their corpse for anything, I'm afraid." Sendo commented after Teela began rambling about how helpful a dead body would be. It was a bit unnerving that she was so excited over this, but by now it didn't surprise him that the maid wasn't at all concerned. "Although if _Charles_ is dead, I suppose you can have his body." he added thoughtfully.

"We should check out what happened though, it's important to know who could be injured or dead." Sendo said in a low voice. he pressed down on the button of his walkie-talkie, "I'm guessing you heard it too?" he asked, assuming Shinohara would hear him, "Better not be you that was shot." he added with a bitter chuckle, anticipating a goofy joke from the other end to remove any doubt that the investigator was alright. He glanced around at the others, hoping that they were well enough to go on another trip through the halls so soon. At least they had fixed everyone up a bit, and they were probably about as healthy as they could possibly achieve with the lack of proper medical equipment in this mansion.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 27, 2015)

(lol komaedas gone insane, its pretty amusing actually. also I totally didn't shed a tear while reading that paragraph ;_;)


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

[I was so wrapped up in waiting for Lolipup to post that I forgot I could have posted for Evan... oops. Well, here, I'll do it right now.]

Evan sadly smiled. "It's okay; I'll try my best to hold out until we get out of here. Our main priority should be regrouping and planning out a good strategy. We never know what'll happen next so we need to prepare for the worst while hoping for the best." 

Suddenly, there was a gunshot. He answered back, "Yes, I have one but I can't let you use it... It's not safe for either of us. I think we should just sit here for now. We don't have enough people with us to go and investigate. Plus, too many of us are still injured. I just hope that Shinohara is okay... I'd hate for the poor man to suffer any more than he already has..."


----------



## ethre (May 29, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

Hiyoko, however was merrily skipping along to find Mr. Shinohara. She knew she had to be quick to find him: she had to prove those jerks wrong in what they said when they made fun of her. She was useful, she knew it! Right that moment, she heard a faint ringing deep in one of her pockets, reaching into her baggy kimono to find a walkie-talkie. How was she even supposed to use it? She wasn't some NEET who sat around all day trying to figure out how to work these things. When she finally turned a dial on the walkie-talkie, she heard Mr. Shinohara's voice on the other end, telling her to find him at once. Was that what he said? She wasn't too sure, she could barely hear him. Saionji increased her pace somewhat, but still seemed carefree and ignorant of what was going on around her. In the distance, she could barely hear a siren and many voices overlapping each other. What in the world could be happening? The girl stopped going so fast to avoid any encounters, not looking where she was going.

The next thing she knew, she'd stepped on something.. bumpy. Her eye twitching slightly, she looked down to see a corpse of a girl - it was that girl from before, the one that seemed to like Mr. Shinohara too. The weak one. It was a matter of time she was killed, but Hiyoko didn't expect her to actually die. She inspected her a little bit, seeing that the cause of death must've been strangulation from the marks on her neck. The killer must've fled by now. Now was no time to look at the girl now - it was time to find Mr. Shinohara and get out of this crazy place. After going through a couple more halls, she found the entrance and Mr. Shinohara standing anxiously nearby the door. "Mr. Shinohara, I'm here!"  the girl announced, before seeing the many men outside backed up with trucks. "Mr. Shinohara, is someone getting arrested? It'd better be everyone here, everyone's crazy." 

Koizumi Mahiru

The girl had finally reached her destination, reaching into a drawer to find her weapon when she heard a gunshot nearby. Dropping the knife she'd grabbed back into the drawer, a sudden curiosity overwhelmed her, compelling her to go and figure out who was the culprit. Koizumi followed where she heard the sound into a hallway to find Yuki lying on the ground. What was she doing here? She was following her, wasn't she? How did she get separated from her? Who'd killed her, and why was she the one dead if she was the one holding the gun? Mahiru had far too many questions without any answers, so she thought it was pointless and decided to figure out how she'd died for now and why she died. She did hear a loud commotion near the entrance, but she decided it was more important to take care of a fallen ally first. Perhaps she could even use this gun to exact revenge on Sendo or Komaeda, or whoever it was who did this to Yuki. The redhead was fortunate enough to survive Sendo's torture, but Yuki certainly didn't survive the onslaught of whoever killed her.

Now, she simply stood in awe and shock at how she failed at protecting even a simple girl she'd called a friend.


----------



## Taka (May 29, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo sighed when Shinohara didn't answer right away, and it worried him that perhaps the man was not alright. The idea of Koizumi being the one who was hurt worried him more than anything, however. He glanced at the others, a concerned look on his face, "I understand that you don't want to put everyone in danger by going, but I really need to know that Koizumi hasn't been harmed or worse." he said, placing the walkie-talkie in Evan's hand. "I'll come back as soon as possible, I promise. Just... make sure Shinohara finds you." he added, a hint of desperation in his voice. He knew that they weren't as safe with him gone, but he also knew that Teela wouldn't let anything happen to the investigators, and he just couldn't sit idly by after hearing a gunshot.

He didn't leave time for argument either, Sendo headed out of the Servant's Quarters and followed the direction of the sound. He proceeded cautiously, making sure to avoid any traps, but he stopped suddenly when he nearly bumped into a figure standing in the hall. "Koizumi!" he said in a surprised and relieved tone, unsure if he could believe his eyes. "The gunshot... are you alright?" he asked, almost forgetting that the girl was still brainwashed and would probably answer with a hostile attitude. 

Yuki's body soon caught his attention, however, and a look of shock replaced his previously worried face as he bent down to examine the dead girl, "She was strangled by the looks of it... who would do something like this?" He took the gun from Yuki's hand and held it out it to Mahiru as he stood up again. "The person who killed Yuki may be close by." he said, glancing around to make sure there was no one hiding in the shadows.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (May 29, 2015)

"Well, at least I know how to use a gun! I bet you can't even aim properly. A blunderbuss is useless to me at this point. I would try to use your bullets, but I don't want it blowing up in my face... Such a shame, too. I've only had it for a few years, and for once, I truly am out of bullets... Ah, such a cruel, cruel world... I bet my short life would become a bit longer with a pistol..." I pout, sitting down next to Evan again. "Please? I'll trade you my gun for it!" I pleaded, taking out my blunderbuss, holding it out to him.

"Hey, why are you leaving me with these p****hiles!? I wanna come!" I called after Sendo, watching him leave. "Geez... What's his deal? He should know by now that someone you love will always hurt and betray you more than themselves..." I muttered, my voice devoid of emotion.


----------



## ethre (May 30, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

The girl grew startled when she heard someone else's footsteps in the hall, approaching where she was. She froze up, prepared to grab for the gun if it was anyone dangerous. She quickly figured it out to be Sendo, glaring at him in response to his cry of relief when seeing her. Her fingers grazed the weapon, ready to shoot the other down - until the other spoke. Her hand backed away from it if only for a moment. "I'm unharmed. Now _you.._ why does it matter to you anyhow? You've hardly cared at all before - your reason for starting now is?"  she frowned, folding her arms across her chest. She restrained herself from killing that da*ned man right there, however - she wasn't going to waste her time now, someone's just died, after all. A friend of hers, at that. As much as she wanted to strangle _him_ and leave him with the same fate as Yuki, she knew there were important matters at hand.

"I don't know who could have done it - maybe-"  the girl cringed, "Komaeda.. or, possibly more likely, you."  Koizumi glared at the other, forcefully grabbing the gun from Sendo, holding the handle and not moving for the trigger.


----------



## Taka (May 30, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"That's good." Sendo answered with another sigh of relief, ignoring the girl's comment about him not caring until now; he was just happy to hear that she was doing alright. Koizumi's following accusation caught him off gaurd, however, and his eyes widened in surprise. "Why would I want to kill this girl? More importantly, why do you still believe that I'm out to kill _you_? Koizumi, I don't know if you've noticed, but I have done everything I can to make sure nothing happens to you, before and after you were tortured by Charles. Don't you see? Can't you comprehend that I'm trying to help you!?"

He took a deep breath, grabbing the rim of his hat and looking downward in disappointment. "Do you really not remember anything? Can you honestly not recall the times that I kept you from being killed...?"

By this point, he wasn't sure if the girl would remember anything, and now she even thought he was the cause of Yuki's death. What more reason could she possibly have to hate him? How could he convince Koizumi that he was not her enemy?


----------



## ethre (May 31, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

What was this guy talking about? He sounded mad, did he not realize what he was saying? "I'm not 'believing' what you say - I saw it myself and I witnessed it, I am almost positive that it was you who hurt me,"  the girl sighed, staring the other down. "I won't believe you until you can prove it. Charles was very caring towards Suzuya and I, so I don't intend on doubting his word anytime soon."  Koizumi decided she was going to stand her ground - there was no possible way for Sendo to prove his innocence - not that he was, anyway. She did have a strange sensation when she tapped the bandage covering her ear earlier, though. She couldn't quite remember why she needed the bandage anyhow - but she figured it might just be amnesia. Sendo can't possibly have helped her after what he's done to her.. can he?


----------



## Taka (Jun 1, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Koizumi's stubbornness to try and remember the true past gave Sendo an idea. "You were staring at the ceiling when I came in," he started suddenly, "I suggested it would be better to stare at the fine art across the room. You agreed, but you were soon cautiously standing up to see who was talking to you." he looked up and adjusted his hat once more as he continued, "Suzuya came running up to the doorway, the two of you had already met. You began to bicker back and forth about Komaeda, whom you had quite a dislike for. Suzuya did not appreciate what you were saying about him, and led you off down the hallway... do you remember?" Sendo paused, as if regretting that he hadn't followed the two at the time.

"By the time I heard your scream, it was too late. The boy had sucked out your eardrum and spat it on the floor, and you were bleeding out next to it." he tightened his fist, not wanting to remember the moment himself. Though he showed no signs of stopping, Sendo was going to continue until they reached this very moment if he had to, painful memories and all.


----------



## ethre (Jun 2, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

The girl was about to protest when Sendo started a strange speech about what has 'happened' before. Was he trying to prove himself? It definitely wasn't working. Why, this was really a pitiful attempt to try to regain her memory, if it really did have missing fragments..

However, Koizumi felt a pang of recognition when the other mentioned Suzuya as the culprit for her lack of an eardrum. No, that couldn't be true at all. Suzuya helped her through the pain.. didn't he? But at the same time, she felt that what Sendo said was what really happened, even if she refused to believe it. "No, that's not true! Suzuya helped me through the times I needed him.. he wouldn't hurt me.."  Mahiru frowned, trying hard to come up with a reason or way to scare the other off. He'd saved her? That couldn't be true, her burn marks were still very visible on her skin, serving as eternal scars of her torture. She was positive it'd happened. But if what he was saying was true, what was she tortured by? It was piling question after question onto the poor girl, causing her to sink to her knees and clutching her hair.


----------



## Myst (Jun 2, 2015)

[Since I can't post for Jasper, I might as well post for Evan...]

Evan closed his free hand around the walkie talkie that Sendo had just given him. He called out, "Good luck." But before he could hear a reply, the other had already run off. _I wonder where he went..._

Giving Teela a polite smile, he said, "I'm sorry I just can't allow you to use my gun. It's against our protocol as investigators. I only came here to protect the victims and possibly arrest the killers so unless you're either of them, I can't do much for you." He pushed her blunderbuss back towards her and answered, "I'm sure Sendo has a plan. He seems capable enough to handle things on his own. I wouldn't worry too much about him. Now, we need to try to find Shinohara but maybe, we should wait here and hope the others find us?" _This really has become a big mess, hasn't it?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 2, 2015)

"Damn... I don't really know what I am anymore... I was a killer before Charles stripped my title to cattle, but that's only because I tried to help Philip... But I did kill Mary Onette... That's also her fault. You should never interrupt someone when they are playing the Death Waltz..." I started to get lost in thought as I spoke aloud to myself, wandering aimlessly around the room. "Did I kill those two people? Heh... I can't even remember... I'm sure I killed brother though, but the bullet couldn't have gone too deep into his skull..." I continued to mutter to myself, finally sitting down in Sendo's chair, hugging my knees to my chest as I slowly rocked back and forth. "Four people! I killed four people! So does that make me a killer?" I questioned, tilting my head as I stared at Evan. "Two were accidental, one was for self-defense, and one was intentional. But Charles calls me a victim. So would I be a killing victim or what?"


----------



## Myst (Jun 2, 2015)

Evan began, unsure, "Oh, uh, why don't we just sit tight for now?" _I really don't know what else we can do._ "I'm sure that as long as you feel bad- no, that's not right. I really don't think we should be talking right now. I'm sorry." _Is she a killer? Is she a victim? What is going on in this place? I'm so confused..._


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 2, 2015)

"But what if I feel nothing? Then what? I'm so mentally damaged, I can't even tell what's up or down, right or wrong, forwards or backwards... All a big, fat, blur! And you are among those fat blobs!" I laughed, laying upside-down in the chair so my head was hanging off, my legs on the back. "I should be allowed to talk. If I get any closer to boredom, I'll probably end up killing you for fun. Then use your eyeball as a replacement for my lost, and eat the other." I giggled, sticking a finger in my eye socket. "Sounds fun, right?"


----------



## Taka (Jun 3, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo wanted desperately to save Koizumi the confusion he was clearly stirring up, but she needed to remember. He had to recount as much as possible to recover her memories. "When you awoke, you didn't trust me, and for good reason. I'd come here as a killer, I had meant to put every guest out of their misery. But something about your desperation to live at the time, it sparked the realization that I couldn't take the lives of these people, it wasn't fair to kill them, it wasn't my choice to make whether they should get to live or die. I vowed from that moment that I would not take your life, or anyone else's lives that didn't deserve to die." he glanced downward, feeling ashamed at the fact that he'd ever thought he was helping people by killing them, but he continued, "You were skeptical, of course, and confused at the way I changed my mind so suddenly. Despite not completely trusting me however, you decided it was safer to be with me than the other killers because I seemed the least harmful. Eventually, we both needed sustenance, so we went to find one of the cakes I had hidden around the mansion and headed to the kitchen, where we ran into Komaeda and Suzuya."

As he spoke, he walked a little bit closer to Koizumi, but sill remained a safe distance from the girl so that she wouldn't react in a hostile manner as he sat down on the floor near her. "We tried to act normal around them, but Komaeda was insistent on 'killing you for me', since he believed I didn't have the guts to do it myself. He was right of course, but he didn't understand why I could not take another life, specifically yours. He began to poke and prod at you, clearly causing you pain where your eardrum had been removed. I couldn't stand idly by, so I did what any gentleman would have if a man was hassling a young lady--I punched him in the face." Sendo shrugged as he explained himself, a slight grin on his face as he proudly remembered how good it felt to punch Komaeda. "Although Suzuya didn't take that too well and latched himself to my arm with his teeth." he added, raising his arm with the loosely wrapped bandage that he was hesitant to let Yuki apply before. Sendo glanced at Yuki's body mournfully, the girl really hadn't deserved this fate.


----------



## Myst (Jun 3, 2015)

"Teela, please just calm down. I don't know what's going on here anymore so it's best if we don't create any more trouble for ourselves. I've already told you as I will tell you again. The answer is no. You may not have my gun and if you think you're being cute by threatening me, you're wrong. I've seen worse things done before. You don't frighten me." Evan took a deep breath. _I really hope Shinohara and the others are safe. Wait a second. Where did Kenai go? Is he still around here or did I not see him leave?_


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 3, 2015)

"Well, if that's how you want to be, then so be it..." I grumbled, falling off the chair. Standing up, I briskly walked over to Evan tightly grabbing the collar of his shirt. "Teela do this, Teela do that... It's always a command... I'm just like a dog! A filthy, stray dog whom people kick and walk over! A mutt with no place in this world! People keep trying to put me down, but I've had enough! I won't let them!" I snapped, pushing him into the chair. I left him for a moment, knowing that he was already weakened from his wounds. "Dogs are ment to be choked with collars. Mental and physical. I never liked that." I continued to ramble on as I pulled out a rope from a closet. "They get leashed, too. All tied up in the commands of others. A chain of never-ending pain and suffering." I started to giggle quietly as I tightly bond Evan to the chair. "I feel like I should put you through the pain I went through. And if you survive, well, lets just say you won't be able to tell the others!" My giggles soon turned into full out laughter as I picked up a long shard of glass from the television. "One eye for brother, the other eye for me! Then your tongue for father and your hand for mother." I spoke in a singsong tune as I slowly traced circles around Evan's eyes, his mouth, and around his wrist, clearly enjoying the sound of the glass cutting through his skin. "The heart for Philip, the ear for Koizumi, the nose for Yuki. The stomach for Alice, the thigh for Suzuya! The large intestine for Shinohara, the small for Mary! The foot for Z, and the calf for Jasper. Finally, for you, I think your brain should be just fine, Evan. Someone needs to fix the confusion in it, right? So why not me?!" My smile broadened each time I circled the part I named. "Don't worry, I'll try to make your death as quick as I can, dear!"


----------



## Myst (Jun 3, 2015)

"Wait, what are you doing?" Evan was dragged by his collar and thrown into the chair. Before long, the maid was tying him up with a piece of rope she had found from the closet. "I'm not the one you should be angry at, though. I can't do anything else for you. This won't help you in any way. No. What are you doing?" 

The pain was everywhere. It blinded him, filled him with a sort-of energy he could only dream of. An energy he never would have wished to experience in the first place. And then, there was also the burning sensation as she cut into various parts of his body while naming them off along with someone else's name. _Why? Why me? Why Alice? Why would anyone be this cruel? Why?_ Questions continuously rang throughout his head as the pain only escalated in intensity. He wasn't sure how much more of this he could take. It wasn't until the other mentioned something about his brain did his eyes began to flutter rapidly.

This really was the end, was it? The light at the end of the tunnel was fading out. All that was left was for the color to flow out from his skin as quickly as the blood did and he'd be dead. And in a moment, his wish was granted and in his place, there remained only a dead body, belonging to a person who wished to do so much for the world yet was unable to accomplish any of it. Such a sad pitiful fate for a kind-hearted, young man.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 4, 2015)

(Gahh! You people keep making me cry!)

"Ahahah... What a shame! I wanted you to live longer so we could play some more!" I cackled, stabbing the glass into Evan's eyes as his blood coated my skin. "At least I won't be blamed for your screams..." I smiled as I then removed the man's tongue, his ear, his hand, nose. As I continued to remove the parts I listed off, I threw them to the ground, only adding in the pool of blood. When I got to his stomach, I slashed it open, pulling on the organs until they fell out. I then carved a large piece of flesh from his thigh and calf, my giggles returning to maniacal laughter. "I wonder if anyone will recognize you... Will they even remember your name? After all, you didn't even put up a fight..." As I finished speaking, I rose the glass up to his face where I slowly peeled his skin off. "They won't even know who you are..." I smirked as I dove the shard into his chest piercing his heart.


----------



## ethre (Jun 5, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"I-is that so.."  Koizumi looked deep in thought, wondering if what Sendo was saying was truth. She felt a sense of recognition within his words, but what he was saying went against nearly everything she knew. Why would she and him sit down for cake, and why would _Suzuya_ get along with Komaeda as well? If she weren't as sharp as she was, she would have thought that how the other was wording all this would sound like he actually held romantic feelings for her. But if he was telling the truth, where could all of the burns on her body have come from? They couldn't have just appeared out of nowhere - he probably can't explain that, right? 

However, when the man mentioned his wound on his arm, she felt a pang of concern for the other and almost reached out to rewrap the bandages on his arm, but knew it was wrong to do so and avoided looking at the injury. Her morals were to help as many people as she can, but still, she knew that this was still a bad person. She's grown noticeably less hostile as she pieced her memories together, loosening her grip on the firearm in her hand. But even some bad people don't deserve to be killed for their mistakes. If she helped him, it's just out of pity, not because she was fond of the other, so it's okay to help, right? Would Charles be angry at her.. and what about Suzuya? Is he okay? She did want to go find and help him, but she was more concerned with the matter at hand. 

"W-well, do you have proof? Where did all of these burns come from? And if you are being honest, why would a killer like you ever want to do with me, anyways?"


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 6, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

It didn't take long before Charles wordlessly left Jasper and Z alone in the study, closing the door behind him as he left the security of the only room arranged with so many documents and importunities written within the paper of hardcovers that sat upon shelves speckled with a thin layer of dust.

The old and possibly senile man grinned to himself as he slowly roamed out into the open hallways with no hesitation in his wake, lugging along the scythe he uncovered not long ago from one of the many hiding places In his mansion, paying no mind as the blade was dragging along the floor and tearing away his expensive carpets, after all, Charles had a fairly good idea that he wouldn't be winning this game, call it karma, but his wicked deeds were slowly creeping up on him.

"What have I resigned myself to? Cattle..? I've come this far, I have no regrets." Charles muttered to himself to try to calm his nerves, feeling the anxiety that dawned on his every second since the investigators had come to mess things up, the game had token a turn for the worst, but Charles knew he would want to see the game through to it's very end, Jasper and Z could stay behind if they wished, but Charles would show courtesy as the host, Charles would give them all a show they would never forget

Stretching out his tired limbs and placing a hand upon his wrinkled face, his grin only widening as he allowed the very same hand to slither down his features as he could feel every ounce of his being trembling with anticipation, he wanted this game's finale more than anything else, and now it was finally time for curtains to close.

"If anything they mattered not, if anything the ending I've desired will take all in it's tow.. if everything is screwed and twisted, I will consume fear itself and live my last moments to their fullest!" Charles shrieked out, cackling as a banshee in the night as his insane ramblings and distorted laughter echoing throughout the very walls of the mansion, his manic laughter only raised to such a pitch that rattled his very core.

However Charles feared not for whom might hear him, the old man was ready for this, ready for this ending more than anything else he had ever prepared for in his entire life.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara had to trudge himself inside of the mansion, his mental exhaustion weighing down heavy on his mind and causing his steps to be heavy and uncomfortable, thoughts of Suzuya's lifeless body clear enough to raise the vomit from the back of his throat that dared to come out, nausea was bound to be setting in but he wouldn't allow himself to throw up.

Even trudging it wasn't until he was finally inside that the man heard a very familiar voice accompanied by soft footfall racing in his general direction.

"Saionji? What are you doing here?.. " He questioned, sounding concerned and tired as to why the girl was here, and not with the rest of the group where Sendo had last told him they were stationed, however it mattered not when he registered Saionji's words, and brought his eyes to the lights outside, his iris dilating as he took in the bright lights and his body shook as the man gazed upon his entire squad setting up outside.

In shock as he stared hard out towards the armored cars and men that loaded their guns, Shinohara strained his eyes to keep them open even against the lights that bore into his being as he could hear the faint memory of his son within the crowd outside, recalling something Suzuya had admitted to him only a month ago. 

_"If you ever died, I would be sad.."_

This realization struck the man so brutally, his death would make Suzuya sad, but not only that, his men.. they cared enough to show up, they were here to help him, and he couldn't let them down, not them, Saionji, or Suzuya juuzou.

Shinohara didn't even try to surpass the tears rolling down his eyelids and streaming from his cheeks, reaching up to wipe them away with his sleeve, Shinohara turned around, placed his hand upon Saionji's shoulder, and smiled sorrowfully as he came to his final decision. 

"Saionji... do me a favour, be safe, go outside and meet with them, they'll protect you.. they... they're good guys, all from my squad, they'll keep you safe." he whispered as a father to Saionji, not a close friend, not her superior, but as her own father.

Taking out his walkie talkie, he finally found the strength to report back to Sendo and the others as well, keeping his hand still protectively on Saionji's shoulder, the man used his other hand to raise the walkie talkie to his ear, pressing down the button firmly.

"Let's end this, I apologize for my earlier behavior.. I'm coming down the hallway, it seems... hah, it seems my entire squad is outside.. the tables have turned and there is nothing Charles or any of the killers within this mansion can do, they're cornered, we finally have them." 

Shinohara stopped speaking briefly, shuddering as his breath hitched, Shinohara tried to clear his thoughts before he continued.
"....They've taken enough from us, the suffering, it has to end now.. just be careful, cornered animals tend to bare their fangs more viciously." He warned.
​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I perked up at the sound of Shinohara's voice through Evan's walkie takie. "Hey, mister Shinohara, what would you classify me as? A killer or a victim? I have only killed one person in this mansion, but I did save Philip and Alice Bell's body from burning." I spoke into the device, licking Evan's blood from my fingers as I picked up his gun. "And I do believe that 'cornered animals' don't always fight back. Many of them go rather...submissively..." I started to giggle as I stared at Evan. "He never put up a fight. Not a single ounce of resistance! Quite peaceful, really..."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jun 7, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z watched Charles leave before she turned to Jasper. Should she apologize for trying to make him appear weaker? She didn't intend to throw him under the bus, in fact, she assumed that would make the officers doubt him and he would easily have beaten them... but then he fell apart, and everything she had made up became the truth. It just didn't make any sense that she would say all of that about him and have it be true. He was stronger than that, better than that... right?
Her bear was squeezed within her arms as thoughts flooded through her clouded mind. She was desperate to tell him something, though she wasn't sure what. It was on the tip of her tongue, but she couldn't make out the words.

Shrugging it off, she turned to set her bear down, reaching for the coffee pot in order to rejuvenate herself. Once she put it to heat up, she sighed, looking over at the sleepy male until the exciting sound of the coffee finishing went off. 

*.:Kenai:.*

Kenai felt bad since he had slipped away once Sendo had left, but it seemed Teela and Evan were hitting it off fine anyway. He dragged himself through the halls, scribbling weak notes about the crime scene in his notebook for future reference. That is, if he made it that long. Page after page was filled with scratches of unreadable words written by a man who could only make use of one of his hands.​


----------



## Myst (Jun 8, 2015)

The sound of the coffee machine going off as well as the feeling of being watched was enough to wake him up. He rubbed his eyes with the back of his hands and sat himself up. Looking around the room, he asked, without thinking, "Where's Charles? Did he leave us?" Jasper was still very tired and sore, but he figured that since the games are so close to ending, he might as well get up. _Maybe, some coffee will help._


----------



## ethre (Jun 8, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

The little girl looked rather confused at Mr. Shinohara's words. What was happening? Why was there a SWAT team outside? Is something serious happening? Are they here for the maid? They probably are, she's a cracknut. Saionji shook her head and focused her attention on the taller man. "What am I doing here? The maid was being an as*hole! You need to go and punish her, she's-" 

But the petite girl just now noticed - she could hardly see his face from how tall he was; she'd probably have to back away to look at him properly. He's practically an entire foot taller than her, but she could tell that even though she couldn't see his face, she could tell that he was crying. He seemed to brush it off, and then went on about his squad being outside and "cornering" the killers. He also said stuff about fangs and animals, but she had no idea where that came from. What was more important was that he was crying. Why was he crying, did she do something? Of course not, she never did anything wrong! It must've been someone else then.. "I don't know what you're talking about, but why are you crying? Did someone do something to you? I won't go outside unless you tell me,"  the girl pouted, planting her sandals firmly in place. "Was it the maid? I bet it was the maid, let me at her!" 

(( IT'S SUZUYA'S BIRTHDAY- O: //party poppers explode in the background ))


----------



## Taka (Jun 10, 2015)

((I'm sorry for not posting in a while guys, but I've been a little busy recently--gonna try and post later today or tomorrow!))


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jun 11, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female remained silent, her icy gaze almost frozen on the male as she thought of what she could say, how she could say it. It pained her that she knew that even if she tried to tell him how she felt, the words would not come out, they would be silent, and in fact, she'd probably say something to make him angry with her again. She lifted a trembling hand up to her lips as if she were going to ponder the words in her throat, but upon realizing that she was shaking, she pulled her fingers back tightly within her other hand's grip.
"Yes, we should probably catch up in a bit to see the finale."
Her voice was strained, and she became frustrated. That wasn't what she planned on saying, but she knew that had to be all Jasper sought from her. Now he'd probably take his leave and forget she existed.
Her hands tightened angrily before she turned to pour herself a cup of black coffee. She refused to face Jasper, and could barely manage a blank face as she stared into her drink.​


----------



## Taka (Jun 11, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"Proof..." Sendo repeated the word as Koizumi demanded it from him, but he wasn't so sure he had any. Adjusting his hat, he looked up at the ceiling, deep in thought. That's when a crazy idea popped into his mind, a chance to revive the photographer's buried memories. "The surveillance room, the torture should be recorded there!" he said, glancing back over at Mahiru. "I don't want to go back to that room, nor would I ever wish to view that footage again, but if it will bring back your memory, I'll do it." Sendo stood up and offered the girl a hand to help her to her feet.

"If what you see there does not prove that I am not the one who tortured you, I'll answer your question; I'll tell you why a killer like myself would want to have anything to do with you." he said confidently. Though inside, the fear remained that Koizumi might reject him despite the evidence that he had not ever harmed her.


----------



## ethre (Jun 11, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru  

After a short pause, the redhead spoke from her spot on the floor. "...Fine, fine - but if I find even one tiny piece of evidence that contradicts your statement, I won't hesitate to kill you - got it?"  Koizumi asked the other with a stern look, swatting Sendo's hand away when offered to her. She got up and brushed her skirt off looking down at Yuki one final time. The photographer persisted in gripping the firearm stubbornly in her right hand, allowing the other to lead the way. She knew this mansion well, after all; if he decided to take her somewhere else, then she could kill him on the spot.

To be honest, a small part of her was relieved that she didn't have to shoot him then and there and be done with it. It wasn't that she pitied him, or liked him "again" - she still hated him and wouldn't believe his strange story without concrete proof. It's just that she knew she wasn't nearly strong enough to injure someone else, even if it was the person she hated most. Holding the gun in her hand was agonizing - it felt.. wrong just holding it. Mahiru wasn't someone strong. She wasn't strong like Suzuya. She was a dog with all bark and no bite, saying that she wanted to kill Sendo. She did, she did - but she just couldn't will herself to: it went against all of the good morals lingering in her mind. Even if Charles asked her to kill someone, she still wouldn't be able to do it. She'd hesitate. She couldn't help but feel it was ill-judged to take another's life for any reason. She'd tried to change after that fearsome day - to be able to fight back against Sendo for hurting and degrading her that way by attempting to kill him with the very weapon she held in her hand. But in the end, she hadn't changed at all; her kind personality stayed and she couldn't kill him. What if he really was lying, and she couldn't do anything? 

But for some reason, she felt she had to believe him just this once.


----------



## Myst (Jun 11, 2015)

His gaze softened when he noticed how cold she seemed. Trying to lighten the mood, he asked, "So, uh, can I have a cup of coffee before we go? I think we'll have time for a chat, as well. I still need to talk to you about some things, as I mentioned earlier." He scratched the back of his head. "That's okay with you, right?" Jasper lightly smiled at the other, waiting for her response. Hopefully, she'll react in a positive manner. There was too much tension in the room right now.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jun 12, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female turned her head slightly as if to hear him better before nodding stiffly. She offered the male her cup and poured a second one for herself before she inhaled and turned to face him. Her eyes were narrowed slightly and she pursed her lips before weakly speaking up.
"Yes. That's alright, I think I'm a pretty okay listener."
She had intended to seem more playful, but it was as if her energy were drained completely from her body. She never felt this way before, her stomach twisted into knots and flipping around. It made her jittery, and that was strange to Z because she was pretty much cheerful always, so this new emotion bewildered her. Before she could stop herself, she mumbled,
"I have something I'd like to talk to you about as well."​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 12, 2015)

Getting up, I placed Evan's gun in my hostler, still coated in his blood. Walking out into the hallways, I stared at the wall across from me. "What should I do now? Kill another? That was actually very fun..." I giggled, sliding my hand across the wall, spearing blood all over it. "Shinohara is busy, I think... I wonder where Suzuya went... He would be fun to cut up! Oh, but Sendo might be easiest... He is already wounded..."


----------



## Taka (Jun 12, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

A relieved smile spread across Sendo's face when Koizumi accepted his proposition, but it quickly faded at the moment she slapped his hand away and stood up on her own. Though he had to admit, it wasn't too surprising. "Alright." he replied, unable to fight the habit of adjusting his hat again. Sendo considered himself lucky; for she was giving him a chance to prove himself for once rather than brushing him off and making empty death threats, but he was quite nervous because any slip-up could change the girl's mind--he would have to tread carefully as always.

"Well, follow me." he said after standing in silence for a few seconds to mourn the loss of Yuki. Nothing could be done about it now, and as much as he wanted to move her body somewhere safer, getting Koizumi's memory back was more important. As he led the way, he chose his paths carefully to be sure they wouldn't run into anyone inside the rooms he knew of.

"This is it," he started when they arrived, "I'll find the footage." Sendo entered first, looking at the dark screens of the monitors. Clearly the room hadn't been in use since he and the investigators had been inside earlier. It seemed that the boy who appeared on the computer screen had forcefully shut down the surveillance, but the recordings would still be safe and able to be viewed on another device, perhaps. Sendo slipped a small memory card out of the main system and looked around the room--surely there was a laptop of some sort in here, they seemed to have everything in this room. Just as he thought, there was a closed portable PC on top of a desk in the corner. He hastily made his way over and slipped the memory card inside, switching the device on.

He wasn't too knowledgable on computers but Sendo new his way around it enough to get to the footage and find the point at which Koizumi's torture began, though he was hesitant to play the footage. After a few seconds of fighting the urge to close the laptop or look away, he tapped the play button when he was sure Mahiru was paying attention, heart sinking as he witnessed the devastating footage once again.


----------



## Myst (Jun 12, 2015)

Jasper accepted the cup of coffee with a smile on his face. It's been so long since he's had a break from everything. This was kind of nice and peaceful. However, he needed to refocus on what he wanted to talk about. "So, uh, where do I start?" He shakily took a sip of the warm drink, loving the way it made him feel. "Well, I hate to sound rude, when I have no need to, but I don't appreciate the way you so easily gave up my information to the investigators. I understand you thought you were helping but it was doing more harm, then help." 

He paused and stood up, placing his empty cup on the table. "I want to help you now, though. Since Charles likes me still, I can make sure he doesn't fire you, as long as I make sure you follow the rules and all." He made his way over to her, while his leg limped a little. Once he was standing directly behind her, he leaned down and whispered in her ear, "That's okay with you, right?" They were standing so close that one could mistake them for a couple who were about to kiss but that was the last thing on his mind at the moment. All that mattered was that they could work together and do things the right way. The way he had been taught to do them.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jun 12, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

Z chewed on her lower lip, thinking over what he had said. His closeness was unwelcome, right? Z should have felt uncomfortable, but there was something warm about having this man near her. It was soothing to feel his body radiating warmth nearby. Z had never felt this closeness with anybody else, and she knew he was acting this way to keep her on his team... maybe she was wrong. His voice was soft and he was kind towards her, a side she hadn't seen from him before. Moving before thinking, she turned, her voice unstable as she spoke,
"Jasper, I-"
Without being able to finish her sentence, she kissed him. It was as if all self-control was lost in that moment, and she even shocked herself, causing her to quickly turn her head away and blush furiously in embarrassment.
"I'm sorry. I know we're not supposed to, but..."​


----------



## Myst (Jun 12, 2015)

Jasper responded by kissing her back just as intensely as she had kissed him. And when she broke it off, he was breathing heavily and trying to catch his breath again. Could he love her? No. Charles had said that love was a delusion, which is why he asked the boy to kill off his lovely wife for him. Then why did he feel so comfortable kissing her just now? Why did it feel so right yet so wrong? He just needs to focus on the task at hand. If Charles were to find out, he'd be severely punished for this and he didn't know if he'd be able to survive yet another day without the old man... For the first time, it made him feel a bit sick to know how dependent he was. _I'm supposed to be more sophisticated than this. What has gotten into me?_

He turned his head away, as well, and replied, "It was just a lapse in judgement, right? No hard feelings." He forced a laugh but it was obvious he was just doing it to reduce the tension in the room. He couldn't help himself from turning to face those same lips once again. Stop it, Jasper. What were you going to do again? He scratched the back of his head and walked over to the pot of coffee. He said, to no one in particular, "I think I'll make some more coffee. I'm not really sure what I'm supposed to be doing, at the moment. Charles hasn't said anything about the finale yet. So, do you want some?"


----------



## ethre (Jun 12, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

When the girl arrived in the room, she began getting second thoughts. Was Sendo going to do something unsightly to her? She could kill him.. but she knew well she couldn't do that, so she just hoped for the best for now and stood near the door. Koizumi wasn't too sure why she had a feeling she should trust him though - had he meant what he said?

Before the photographer could ponder more on the subject, she was interrupted in her thoughts by the other when he started up the footage. To tell the truth, she didn't look forward to watching it again - to see herself reliving that torture.. did she really want to see this? No, she had to - if she did, she could rub it in her torturer's face that it was in fact him who hurt her and scarred her. So, the redhead worked up all of her strength and willpower to stand behind the man to watch the video, which she immediately regretted.

There it was, the room she was tortured in. The gray, sullen room stained with blood decorated with various parts here and there with a large selection of weapons to use to torture someone to death in thousands of ways.. she remembered that she barely made it out alive with the aide of Charles, he'd saved her and Suzuya here. The girl could hear Suzuya's screams and cries accompanied with sounds of tearing and rats and the jangle of a cage. She wanted to cover her ears to stop the terror, to somehow stop herself from seeing this and hearing this again. The very true fact of not being able to save Suzuya during this time became apparent to her once more, leading to her legs shaking and clenching her fists. That was not all, however - she knew well that it was her turn next. It was strange, though.. Komaeda.. wasn't he supposed to be there, torturing Suzuya? Perhaps he wanted to leave him to suffer, to let him rot away alone. She was thinking about why he would ever want to do that, Suzuya seemed very firm that Komaeda was there torturing him and laughing in his face until she heard her own cries of anguish.

Her eyes widened, not even bearing to look at the video anymore - anything, anything but the video suddenly reliving and feeling all the scars left on her from this torture, the burns, the marks, not being able to even swallow properly due to the hot liquid leaking down her throat.. so, she let out loud screams to stop the video, to stop her from having to watch it again, to watch the most terrifying event in her life, hoping, just hoping that the other was merciful to stop this torture brought upon her again through a video, shouting out words of denial and pleas to make it stop. The girl clenched her head now as if it were a lifeline, endless tears leaving her eyes. What had she done to deserve this? She'd never done anything wrong before, she just followed in her mother's footsteps and helped all the people she could and greeted the world with a smile. She just wanted to be useful to someone and savor the present with people around her. Was that so much to ask for? To be able to live a peaceful life.. What was she even doing? She was showing weakness in front of the person who tortured her, she wasn't supposed to, she was supposed to be strong and show him a death ten times worse than her torture. She now knew well that he deserved it, now that she relived it again -- until she heard an all too familar voice.

Whose voice was it? It wasn't Sendo's. It wasn't her own, it wasn't someone who walked in, she was sure. It came from the video. A scary voice, a firm and dominating one yet had a very eerie hint to it that would intimidate even the strongest people into submission.. she recognized it well. It was Charles' voice, saying what he said to her Sendo had said. Mahiru willed herself to look at the video slowly with a red face to confirm her thoughts, the salty liquid leaking from her eyes halting in its movements down her face. It was true - Sendo was right. There he was, looming over her in the video dripping the boiling water onto her body and even grinning as he did it. So, he.. he'd lied. He'd lied to her and Suzuya and used them as playthings. He used them as playthings for his own _entertainment._ He'd.. ought to die a thousand, no.. a million times from the worst possible ways and ought to be thrown into the pits of h*ll to die. The girl, with clenched teeth, took a hand off her head and, without hesitation, slammed her fist into the laptop screen leaving a large crack and bleeding fingers, successfully turning the screen black. She had done everything he said, she'd practically worshipped him from "saving" her. Was this what he truly did? That sneaky little.. he has to die..

Then, with a blank stare, the girl faced the other. The redhead had fully broken down now. "So.. you were right,"  Koizumi finally said, narrowing her eyes slightly. "I believe you. Thank you for showing me this.. it was a big help."  The girl stood firmly, her entire body shaking and consumed with anger and a growing lust for vengeance. "I.. I should go."  Wobbling, the girl walked out of the room in a very unstable state, perhaps even if she was spoken to she could break.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jun 13, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

The female relaxed slightly when she noticed he was just as awkward as she was. All her thoughts became clouded and in that moment, all she could think about was the male that stood before her. _No hard feelings..._ Z smiled sheepishly and looked down towards the floor.
"Yes, coffee sounds okay."
The female would then hurry over to Jasper, hugging him gently from behind before resting her head on his shoulder to murmur.
"Thank you. For everything. I almost... withdrew... from this game. I didn't find it fun anymore, and I didn't want to be arrested. It's silly, I know, but you gave me the strength to keep playing."​


----------



## Myst (Jun 13, 2015)

"That's good." He commented, "Coffee always helps me think, when I'm tired." A small smile slipped on his face when she had hugged him from behind. "Oh, don't worry about it. It's always been a bit lonely around here, even with all these books to keep me company. All I've been doing is helping Charles with his games, looking for that concept that other people called 'fun'. I thought fun was in the murder. It was, mostly. I don't know why but when the investigators got involved, it wasn't so much fun anymore. It was more of a torture, really. Or maybe I just have a different definition of fun than they do? Who knows?" With his confession, he had started to visibly shake, just a little bit.

He added quietly, "Besides, I don't know how I'd react if you died... I had to make the trade happen. To stop the killing momentarily. It may sound childish of me to admit but I really hate losing. I hate it so much even though I rarely lose. I just never want it to happen again. I want to be on the winning side, on Charles's side. He always wins- I mean, he always used to... with the way things are heading now, I'm afraid he may lose."

The coffee pot went off with a click and he scratched the back of his head. "Oh, I apologize. I think I'm starting to ramble. It happens, sometimes..." He poured both of them a cup of coffee and handed one to her, while taking a sip of his own. The coffee helped his shaking cease and the pain in his bones almost seemed to melt away with every sip. Coffee really was magical.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jun 13, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"You ramble sometimes? Tch. I barely heard you talk at all in the beginning."
With a playful roll of her eyes, she released the male and moved to stand beside him, leaning back against the table. She didn't want to comment, but she noticed when he started trembling. Jasper really was a softie, she noted, remembering how he acted when he felt that Charles abandoned him. Z nodded slowly, acknowledging finally that Charles probably would lose. Everything was thrown out of place when the investigators showed up, Jasper was in a bind, Z was apprehended, and now Charles seems to be cornered. Z didn't know how she felt about this "finale," but she was nervous. She didn't want anything bad to happen, it was only the three of them left now versus everyone else. The odds were against them.​


----------



## Myst (Jun 13, 2015)

"Well, normally, I do. I've been told by Charles before that I am a very sociable person. I normally taunt and tease my victims before I actually kill them. I even crack jokes and get to know them a bit, as well. It really increases the enjoyment. I actually feel like I'm killing a person instead of another body." He cracks one of his famous grins. He took another sip of his drink. "So, anything you want to talk about before all hell breaks loose? I think I'll be able to walk a bit better now. Although, I'm still a tad bit sore but I guess I'll have to deal with it. After all, the end is near."


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jun 13, 2015)

*.:Z:.*

"Yes, that's why I play games with my toys.~ It's always nice to see them squirm and whimper rather than them just giving in. I don't understand how people can enjoy submissive toys... it's rather stupid."
Z shrugged, finishing her cup before setting it down and picking up her bear. It rattled with her weapons and gave her a warm feeling. She hadn't been this anxious in a long time, so she wanted to waste as much time here with Jasper as she could. Z knew they'd have to leave sooner or later though, so she took a breath and gave him an impish little smirk.
"I'd like to talk about that kiss. It seems I forgot the feeling, can we do it again~?"​


----------



## Taka (Jun 13, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

This was it, finally Koizumi believed him again, but now he only felt worse than ever. The girl was confused and lost, she was in pain and she clearly felt alone at this point. Sendo scolded himself for thinking this could possibly have gone well as he stood up and rushed out of the room and after the photographer, grabbing her hand from behind. "Koizumi, wait!" he said desperately. "I didn't show you that footage for nothing," he started, "I wouldn't have cared whether or not you believed me if it weren't for the fact that I-" Sendo cut off his own sentence, realizing he was doing it again--speaking without thinking about what he was saying. Mahiru only just learned that everything she thought she knew was a lie, if he admitted his feelings for her, wouldn't the outcome only gain him a reaction worse than that of showing her the footage moments ago?

"Just, let me help you." he said, deciding he needed to take things a little slower. "I've gone through this much to show you the truth, surely you don't still think I'm looking to kill you."


----------



## Myst (Jun 13, 2015)

"Yeah, that does sound quite pleasant." Jasper smiled. "Speaking of submissive toys, I ended up dealing with one recently." He quickly recalled the tale of how he was able to persuade Suzuya into wanting the torture and how messed up the little boy was. "And so, he actually volunteered for it after I told him my side of things. Some people are just so easy to fool." He laughed before finishing off his second cup of coffee.

That should be enough coffee for now. Any more and he might be jumping off the walls soon. Glancing down at his clothes, Jasper realized that it'd be a good idea to change. He interrupted, "Oh, uh, I think I'll go take a shower first. Do you mind?" He scratched the back of his head, starting to feel disgusted at how much he let himself go. Besides, a cool shower will be just the thing to help freshen him up after everything that's happened. The scent of blood was so strong on him yet he didn't even notice as he was desensitized to the smell. He reassured, though, "I'll be quick, though so you won't have to wait long."


----------



## ethre (Jun 14, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

"...I know, I believe in you, alright? I know you're telling the truth now,"  Koizumi said gently to the other, turning around to face the other and smiling in turn. "I.. just need to take care of some urgent things. If you want to go, that's fine,"  the girl said quietly, her voice almost sounding monotone. Unconsciously, she headed towards the main hall where the doors were - the entrance. Perhaps she could search for.. _ him _ around that area. She looked mindless now - her words were kins, but her tone and her sullen expression both spoke different things. She headed down the stairway slowly, perhaps out of fear that Charles was probably going to pop out somewhere. She had to be cautious now - she didn't know what to even expect anymore. The redhead still didn't know much about the person following her though - she knew he wasn't lying now, at least. She could tell that Sendo had good intentions and was a nice person. Perhaps.. he could assist her after all. 

"If you see Charles anywhere, please let me know, okay? I'll shoot him,"  the girl smiled at the man. "I want to see that dirty man to die before my eyes.."  

(( w OW lame sleepy post - i might edit tomorrow! O: ))


----------



## Taka (Jun 14, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Koizumi's words set Sendo's mind much more at ease as she spoke, but her mention of urgent matters had him suspicious. What kind of urgent matters could she have at this point? There was only one thing he could think of, and the girl confirmed it as she calmly asked him to point out Charles if he happened to show his face, followed by a smile as she explained how she wanted to see him die. "Hold it," he interrupted before she walked any farther through the mansion, "first of all, I'm not letting you take the life of someone--that would not only make you a killer, it would be extremely dangerous." he looked off down the hallway, remembering his promise to the investigators; that he would come back when he discovered the source of the gunshot.

"Now, there's something _I_ need to do." Sendo explained, "Don't worry, we'll get around to catching that detestable old man, but for now I need you to come with me, alright? Think of it as... getting some backup for taking out Charles." he added with a reassuring smile, hoping that Kenai, Evan and Teela were doing alright. He was completely oblivious to what had happened to Evan, and had no knowledge of who had taken the man's life. Sendo's hopeful mind still saw them chatting it up, getting along despite Teela's unstable personality. He had always been somewhat susceptible to trickery of the mind when it dealt with slowly gaining his trust.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 14, 2015)

"Heheh... I wonder if I'll get in trouble for what I did... But maybe Evan enjoyed it! He didn't even put up a fight! If he wanted to die so badly, he should have just said 'Oh great Teela! Wonderful Teela! Please bestow upon me the gift of death!' " I snickered, intimidating his voice.

 Standing up, I walked back into the servant's quarters. "Oh the smell of red! The smell of blood! Such a lovely scent! Oh, such a pretty color..." i laughed as I flopped back down on the couch, staring at Evan's blood. "Wow... It's so much lighter than my blunderbuss... And I bet it doesn't have the risk of backfiring!" I stared at the remains of Evan, a frown growing across my blood-smeared face. "In a strange way, he kinda looks like Philip..." I growled, pointing the gun at the corpse's heart, the shard of glass still deep in his chest. "Philip said that he would come rescue me... But he never came... Instead, he sent these pitiful investigators in his place! He probably knew that they would lock me up and kill me! If he came back, then the game would probably be over! Damn that man! I'll kill him, too! I'll break his heart like he broke mine!" I screamed as I shot.​


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 14, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Dragging his heels down the hallways felt like such a chore for the delirious old man teeter tottering On the edge of the thin line between sanity and insanity, his thoughts only fogging more with each Step he took, his manic laughter ringing throughout echoes heard only within the walls his voice Collided against.

Yet this chaos he felt inside, Charles couldn't find the right way to express the emotions that Consumed his very core as he trailed down towards the lobby, the dried blood on his grazed Shoulder gave him an itching sensation, so unconsciously the old man attempted to ease his stirring Anxieties and perhaps even fears as he started to dig his sharp nails into the wound, scratching the Skin raw as the wound began to rip and tear from it's protective layer of dried blood and pre Scabbing, Charles grinded his teeth together as he focused on his task, not registering the pain and Only trying to concentrate on getting the itching within his skin to cease, drawing his nails away, Charles noted how his nails were coated in both old and fresh blood.

It was just then that the mansion owner's journey stopped upon reaching the lobby, Charles Smirked devilishly as his glazed eyes spotted the ever familiar S.W.A.T member called Shinohara Yukinori, Shinohara had ruined everything by bringing his team here, by trying to correct his game And by making him rush the finale like this, it was all a mess.. it was all a mess!

Such a mess, such a disgusting mess!

Trembling was his body, every nerve inside felt shocked as the old man breathed in heavily, and Out just the same, clutching the scythe within his left hand, Charles flung his free arm behind his Back, and grasping his ponytail with a rough grip, he ripped out the band as hard as he could, not Caring for the damage this would cause, and soon his long white hair flowed down and enveloped Him, ragged and covered with split ends from such a forced tear, yet none of it mattered, Charles Appearance altered only to benefit how he truly felt on the inside.

"Why, hello... mister Shinohara-san! would you like to play a game with me? perhaps your little Blonde lackey there as well, oh, I would like you to know how much I truly_ adore_ them.. but For some reason, I have a feeling you already know that! don't you?" Charles exclaimed with a Shriek drawn from his heaving chest, drawing attention to himself as stumbled forth.

*.: Shinohara :.*

Shinohara listened intently as Saionji talked on and on, wiping his tears onto his sleeve, the Fatherly man didn't move to interrupt the little investigator, only did Shinohara offer his answer to The petite girl when she started to register his crying, it was silly.. yet somehow endearing how Worried Saionji got, she sounded like she would really try to fight someone, and that brought a Smile to Shinohara's face, so many people cared for him.. and now that he finally realized it.

There was no way he would ever forget.

"I'm happy... you know, it's strange! but sometimes you get so happy.. you can't help the tears That want to pour out, weird, isn't it?" Shinohara offered a short lived laugh that got cut short as Teela's voice answered through his walkie talkie, the man raising his eyebrows, he pressed down On the device to answer the maid back, sounding suspicious as he questioned her. 

"What are you talking about..? joking about murder isn't funny you k-.." Just then, Shinohara's Eyes met the sickening sight of Charles stumbling into sight, feeling his heartbeat increase as the Psychotic man proceeded to rip out his own hair, it was a horrific sight as Charles chuckled loudly And called out to him, the sight was enough to cause Shinohara to drop his walkie talkie, the device Screeching out a nasty tune as it smacked against the marble floor below.

"Well... this was unpredicted, seems like this might cause some trouble.. 
I'm sorry to cut our reunion short, but could you please go outside to safety, Saionji? 
In fact.. go outside right now and don't look back, inform my men to come inside and proceed with The raid, they have my full consist to do so.. oh and I'll explain everything to you afterwards, 
Is that alright, little miss?" 

Shinohara spoke in a calming, reassuring tone. even when faced with such a danger, the man knew He had to restrain himself from showing any fear in front of the girl, he had to protect her along With everyone else. 

This was where he would make his most concrete stand for the sake of his comrades.

*.: ?? :.*

Blurry... 

Something slamming, then movement and sirens blaring that could cause such a headache.

However, most of all everything around looked so very blurry to the injured boy, even breathing Hurt his lungs and in turn made them feel like they were on fire or perhaps being ripped from his Chest.

Closing his eyes, and then reopening them slowly and softly, they began to recollect their thoughts Enough to figure out that they were within some kind of moving vehicle, vaguely conscious as Various faces quite unfamiliar lingered over the boy.

The noise of machinery, along with hushed tones made him tense. 
Grunting incoherently, the boy brought himself to close his eyes once more, the noises lulling him Off and back into a medicine induced sleep that he was intended to be having.

​


----------



## Myst (Jun 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> ( Please stand by~ D; I'll be editing this into a proper post in one second. <3
> 
> Also again so sorry for being late! gah I'm so busy lately.. xwx )



(*stands by*

No worries. Things always pop up. It's completely understandable. Take as much time as you need. There is really no rush to finish this quickly. *hugs* I just hope you're okay.)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> ( Please stand by~ D; I'll be editing this into a proper post in one second. <3
> 
> Also again so sorry for being late! gah I'm so busy lately.. xwx )



(It's been over five hours xD not one second!)


----------



## ethre (Jun 14, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

When Sendo took her wrist, the redhead yanked it back as quickly as he grabbed it. With the same sullen expression as before, she stared at the other and looked confident in what she was doing despite his words. "You think I don't know that..?"  Koizumi asked, her eyesight drifting from his face to his feet. "You could go and go wherever you want, this is just something I need to do.. okay? I'll take time to remember more about you afterwards,"  the girl flashed her kindly smile again to the other, hoping it would reassure him into letting her go. From what he said before, she could infer that he cared about her very much to the point of being almost like an overprotective sibling or.. something else she was embarrassed to think about. 

After that, Koizumi bowed slightly towards the other and took off down the stairs, knowing well that he was going to chase after her. This was something that she absolutely needed to do - to take Charles down or stop him from ever torturing anyone ever again. He'd scarred both her and Suzuya for life.. especially Suzuya, who's dead by now. Shinohara's down expression earlier and the realization that it was Charles who tortured her gave her solid reasons to take his life now, even if it made her a killer, it didn't matter, did it? It was for the right reasons.. right? 

The girl proceeded with running down the hallways, searching around for the suspicious old man. Where in the world was he now? The photographer decided to check the kitchen and music room first before exploring the rest of the floor looking for the man.

 Nagito Komaeda 

After finally finishing making his preparations, Komaeda wondered if this really was the right path to take. He figured it was - he had no other purpose in his life now. His initial plan had failed with the death of a certain albino who he seemed to care for than necessary, who he had planned to manipulate.. but why is he acting this way? He was just a simple person with no talent whatsoever, after all - why is he mourning him? He shouldn't waste his time, should he? By now.. he'd practically forgotten the other's voice already. It was the essential path to take - if he'd kept living, then he would simply live a boring life with no hope or despair without the albino at his side, then eventually die alone. Nobody else would even care to associate with an absolute worst, terrible, cowardly, stupid human being who couldn't do anything right.. so it would be right to assume he wouldn't have anything to worry about losing. The absolute hope that he strived so much to obtain was too far out of his reach now. 

He was about to tie the rope around his neck when he noticed what a beautiful night it was. He remembered looking out the window and feeling the soft breeze against his cheeks was the only thing he could look forward to as a child. It wouldn't hurt to enjoy another night on this despair-induced world, would it? 

Holding his wound, the boy walked over to a nearby bench and willed himself to gaze at the stars again. The sky was painted a dark violet dotted with the twinkling stars in the sky, complemented with the shine of the round moon. Without either of the stars and moon, the sky wouldn't be able to look as brilliant as it did this night. However, without the lavender highlight of the sky, the stars would have nowhere to shine. Even the night sky had its value and worth. Did his life have value? Was he really able to have a peaceful life like this..? His bad luck hasn't attacked him at that mansion after that person's death. Perhaps that was his ultimate bad luck? He was even able to get out of the mansion safely and nobody other than that girl confronted him. He couldn't really quite register the pain in his stomach right now, actually - his illness had prevented it. He was having trouble breathing, however - he wondered if that would be crucial if he wanted to keep on with living. He brushed a finger over his wound and came up with a dark red finger coated with the thick liquid seeping out of him. 

He'd never felt as worthless as he did now. There was no one now to surround himself with, nobody to help, therefore no hope to preserve. Had he done something wrong..? A smile formed on his morose face. Of course he did, why else would people shun him? That was the only reason anyone's ever shunned him, wasn't it? Why was it such a big shock now? Did he feel.. dare he say it, lonely? Lonely for the first time in his life after his parents' deaths? It seemed he was. Before, he had Hinata, Naegi, Nanami.. and now, Suzuya. He'd driven them away. He'd hurt them.. but he felt like he never did anything wrong. It was for the sake of the ultimate hope he wanted.. but he didn't even help anyone achieve that in the end. So why was he still living? Why was he spared?

He looked at the stars - he stared up at them as if the constellations held the answers to his questions.


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 14, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> (It's been over five hours xD not one second!)





Myst said:


> (*stands by*
> 
> No worries. Things always pop up. It's completely understandable. Take as much time as you need. There is really no rush to finish this quickly. *hugs* I just hope you're okay.)



(oh my golly! I just posted~ </3 just been really busy but I'm going to try to get more posts off more often since we're so very close to the end, I just coincidently get busy during the summer more than other seasons. xwx;; )


----------



## Taka (Jun 15, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"This isn't about your memories, Koizumi!" Sendo said in a frustrated tone, running ahead of the girl and turning to face her. "You can't fall into the same mistakes that I have, you can't commit _murder_, Mahiru." He stood in her way, as if to prevent her from continuing on, "I understand you want to see Charles punished, but we're talking about a decision that would haunt you forever and onward, alright? I would know! Do you think you would be happy knowing you took someone's life even one or two years from now? Do you think _I'm_ happy remembering how many lives I've taken in the past?! It's not something you can just erase." desperation lined his voice as Sendo tried to talk her out of her decision, speaking from experience that brought forth painful memories of his previous crimes.

He didn't want Koizumi to follow the same path as a killer, she didn't deserve to have to deal with the guilt it would bring to take the life of another, no matter who it was. "If Charles is going to die, I'll be the one to end his life, not you. My hands are already stained with blood, but you... you still have your innocence, you can still make it out of this without killing anyone."

Sendo adjusted his hat, regaining his composure. "That being said, it isn't a question. I'm afraid I can't let you go on like this, I will not allow you to commit murder."


----------



## ethre (Jun 15, 2015)

Saionji Hiyoko

"Mr. Shinohara.. you're acting weird. Why're you so happy at a time like this?"  the small girl asked, wondering why the tall man's eyes kept leaking and pouting in the process. She hasn't seen him cry before.. why was he crying now? Did something bad happen? The girl had an irking feeling in her gut that he was crying for a different reason before. Before she could think more on the subject, she watched the tall man speak into his walkie-talkie, who she figured out to be the gross maid from before. Who did she think she was, taunting Mr. Shinohara? What ugly pig trash she was.. she ought to pinch her forehead until her skull breaks when she sees her again for doing that. The taller man seemed to get suddenly quiet, making the petite girl direct her attention to what he was looking at. 

Oh, it was that weird old guy again.. wasn't he the owner of the mansion? He looked like a deranged lunatic right now when he's ripping out his hair like that. It was stupid, why was he doing that..? He's definitely not going to get any friends at his age now if he's gonna be bald by the time he meets new people. What an idiot. Wait a minute, he's approaching Mr. Shinohara. He said some words to the taller man about wanting to play a game. She noticed there was blood lining his fingertips, causing her to widen her eyes in alarm. "H..hey, Mr. Shinohara, he has blood on his hands.."  Saionji started quietly before the taller man interrupted her. 

"Wha.. what are you saying? Mr. Shinohara, you're gonna die, don't you know that?! You have to come outside too! We can't play anymore if you die..!"  Hiyoko protested desperately, pulling on the man's wrist. "Don't be stupid! We can't talk or play or have fun together anymore if you stay!"  the short girl cried out, tears collecting in her eyes. When no response came, she knew it was no use. From what she knows about Mr. Shinohara from this investigation, when he said no, he really did mean it. So, with watery eyes, the girl ran out of the mansion trying hard to keep the salty liquid from escaping. 

The small girl, approaching the SWAT team outside, she barely finished saying what Mr. Shinohara told her to say to the team when she began to cry, running off to who knows where. Why was Koizumi gone? She doesn't even recognize her anymore.. and Mr. Shinohara is going to die now too.. However, nearby, she spotted a familiar boy who seemed to be bleeding out on a bench staring at the sky. 

Koizumi Mahiru

"Look, this really is something I have to do! He's getting what he deserved for making so many people die and torturing us! He's the reason you have that wound on your arm, he's the reason why I have all these scars over me and he's the reason why Suzuya had to die! Are you really going to let other people get hurt because of him?"  the redhead asked, pushing the man out of the way and resuming in making her way down the halls. What was he so worried about now? It wasn't so hard to do.. if she let him run free, more people would get hurt and suffer the same pain she did but ten times worse. She wouldn't be able to handle the guilt she'd feel if she simply ran away. She can't show any cowardice - she has to stand up against the man who had hurt her. 

At the man's suggestion of allowing him to do the killing, the photographer nearly stopped, but resolved herself to keep going. "If.. If I let you take his life, it's the same as running away! I'm sick and tired and done with being useless and I want to be able to do something..! This doesn't concern you, does it?!"  the girl asked, dropping her caring tone when she heard Charles' voice in the distance. "If I do this.. I could fix.. everything..!"  she cried out, speeding up towards the sound of the elderly man's voice she swore vengeance upon.


----------



## Taka (Jun 15, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"You don't get it, do you?" Sendo called after Koizumi as she bolted off, chasing Charles' insanity-laced voice not far away. "It concerns anyone and everyone inside of this mansion!"

By now, he understood the girl was not going to give up her plan, so he would have to approach this a different way if he was to calm Koizumi down. Chasing after her, he grabbed her arm once more, holding tight enough that she wouldn't be able to break free so easily before he finished talking. "Alright, if I cannot change your mind, at least let me do this _with_ you. None of this is only your problem, you think I don't want to see Charles get what he deserves as well?"

Sendo knew that he had a better chance of protecting Mahiru if she was accepting his help rather than simply saying she didn't care if he followed or not. If they worked together, perhaps no one else would have to get hurt. Looking into her eyes as he waited for a response, he hoped that she wouldn't refuse to let him be a part of this. It wasn't that he wouldn't follow her anyway, but to Sendo, her acceptance was very important; and he felt he needed it to properly assist her.


----------



## ethre (Jun 16, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru

The girl struggled to get out of Sendo's grip this time, attempting to pull his hand off with her left hand. "F..fine! Just let go already, would you?! I need.. I need to get to him before he kills Shinohara too, you idiot! I could hear them, if I stay here any longer then someone might die!"  Koizumi protested, looking distressed from not being able to help. "If I could just get to them now, I could help! I won't be useless! I refuse to be useless again! You can help me, just get off!"  the redhead frowned, finally ripping off his hand and running down the hallway again, finally nearing the entrance. "I don't have to be helpless anymore, I'm capable.. of saving someone!"  she cried out, finally catching Shinohara and Charles in her line of vision. 

When she saw Charles, a need for revenge conquered her mind, compelling her to finally stop Charles.

 Nagito Komaeda  and Saionji Hiyoko

When the petite girl neared the tall sitting boy, he didn't hesitate to call out to her. "Oh, Hiyoko! Isn't it a nice night out tonight?"  the boy asked nonchalantly, smiling at the little girl. At his greeting, Saionji realized he must've seen her crying and quickly rubbed her sleeve over her teary eyes. It's not like she had anywhere else to go, so she decided to stand a couple of feet away from the bench the other was sitting on. Her efforts to conceal how she felt about leaving Mr. Shinohara were helpless due to her constant sniffing and red eyes. Of course, the boy quickly noticed and adopted a look of concern on his face. It was strange to see the little girl alone, after all - she should be with that man from earlier or with Koizumi. "Hiyoko.. did something happen? I mean.. I know well that I couldn't help at all, but I could lend an ear if you don't mind. Not that you should tell trash like me, though,"  Komaeda said sheepishly, getting up to walk towards the girl. 

The small girl didn't move to run away - she knew that the strange boy wouldn't hurt her. He had always looked up to his class; they _were_ far better than him, after all. He wouldn't dare. Instead, the boy helped her by the wrist over to the bench and allowed her to sit down. "Wh-what did you think you were looking at!? I'm in a super bad mood right now.. and I-I don't want to see your irritating face!"  Hiyoko attempted to sound like she usually did, glaring at the other who was now crouched down in front of her. Her efforts were once again, fruitless when she burst into tears again, trying to stop the tears running down her cheeks but only producing more and sniffing. The boy stared at her for a while, then suddenly remembering something. He reached into his pocket, feeling a small piece of strawberry-flavored candy and beginning to pull it out to give to the girl. He knew she loved candy, after all - at least it would help at least a little bit in helping her. 

Though he hesitated: this candy, he was going to give it to Suzuya. It was the only one he had left and the only reminder he will have of the albino. What if he couldn't remember him after giving it away? Wouldn't he be forgetting the only person who appreciated him? Despite the battle going on in his brain, however he handed the small candy to the girl with a smile. The girl seemed to brighten up a bit at the candy, stopping her crying for just a little bit and holding it in her hands, playing with the wrapper. Her sniffling continued, looking up at the boy from the bench. Now that she looked at him again up close, she noticed he changed a lot from high school. He looked far worse than he did before. She looked to see if he was still wearing that gross jacket he wore so much before, seeing that he was in fact wearing it but it looked all worn down. Saionji also noticed a growing spot on his stomach coated with blood, immediately backing up. "Wh-wh!? You're bleeding! What did you do this time!?"  the girl pointed at the wound in horror, eyes widening.

"Huh? This little thing? It's nothing, unfortunately it takes a lot more than this to kill trash like me.."  Komaeda sighed disappointedly, smiling at the fact that the atmosphere seemed to brighten a little. It was nice to know that he helped Hiyoko forget about her worries, if only for a little while. "Now, won't you tell me what happened?"  he asked gently. Perhaps he could provide a little more hope for a talented person who can achieve ultimate hope before he left off of the face of the earth. 

It looked as if the girl has simply given up on resisting now, her hands tightening around the candy wrapper and popping it into her mouth for comfort. "Mr. Shinohara is going to die,"  Saionji sniffed out, looking again like she was about to cry. "A-and Koizumi doesn't even care what happens to me anymore."  Silent tears fell from the little girl's cheeks and onto her kimono. The candy in her mouth helped her say the words out loud, fiddling with the wrapper now. She waited for a response from the taller boy, not wanting to look up from her lap.

However, the only thing she heard was laughing. And it was coming from Komaeda.


----------



## Myst (Jun 16, 2015)

(I'm sorry to say this but I'm going to be leaving this RP prematurely. I don't really feel like I should be here anymore and I don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable because of my presence. 

On that note, you may do with Jasper as you'd like. Control him. Kill him. Erase him. I don't mind. 

I wish you all the best with continuing this and I hope you'll have fun. You're all excellent writers so I'm sure it'll turn out great. Goodbye~ )


----------



## ethre (Jun 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> (I'm sorry to say this but I'm going to be leaving this RP prematurely. I don't really feel like I should be here anymore and I don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable because of my presence.
> 
> On that note, you may do with Jasper as you'd like. Control him. Kill him. Erase him. I don't mind.
> 
> I wish you all the best with continuing this and I hope you'll have fun. You're all excellent writers so I'm sure it'll turn out great. Goodbye~ )



(( Oh goodness.. that's too bad that you're leaving.. ;A; I had fun RPing with you! Maybe we could RP again together in the future if you ever come back ~ ))


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jun 16, 2015)

[waahhhh bye Myst ;n;
I'll edit this post soon to post a response.

Also, to whoever put "Zasper Sucks," in the tags... that was kind of mean and I'm not sure I appreciate it. ;n;]


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 17, 2015)

(Golly... I'm sorry to hear about you leaving, Myst xwx but on the Brightside I hope that you'll find happiness and feel better, you've been wanting to get away from belltree for awhile so.. I wish you the best.

on the other hand, It's not to my knowledge who put that horrible tag in! ;w; I'll try to get it removed asap! that isn't nice at all omg..I'm sorry you guys even have to see that tag, all the shippings are beautiful. ;w; )


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 19, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles merely watched as Saionji scattered away when Shinohara instructed her to go to safety.

The old man grinning like some sort of demon as he registered what Shinohara was getting at by leaving them alone together, 
the man probably figured he could take Charles alone, or perhaps was making a stand so he could either accomplish a victory, or die trying... 

How noble.

"I suppose you don't want anymore meaningless sacrifices, then?" Charles scoffed, there really was no need to ask as he knew all too well the answer, not that Charles minded, he had no resolve to linger on the subject for too long as the girl held no meaning to him.
In fact the old man only had one particular thing in mind and the opportunity stood right before him, Shinohara stood challenging him with eyes of a scarred father and perhaps fate shall frown upon us as unfortunately, Charles was more than willing to accept this challenge with his entire being. 

Wary bones and sandpaper old skin, none of it mattered as Charles ignored his aching body and lowering his hand from his torn hair, strands of his white locks flowing to the floor to lay to rest. the old man took stance with glazed eyes locked onto his opponent and waited for Shinohara to make his move, as when playing chess, Charles always preferred to go second.

*.: Shinohara :.*

"I don't.. I actually don't want anymore of those, none were meant to be made here, this was all a terrible mistake, I led everyone here.. it should of just been me, from the beginning it should of just been me all along." Shinohara admitted, grinning right back at Charles as he raised his hands and closed them into tight fists, he knew he was unarmed, the father also knew he had nothing to defend himself.

But even as defenseless as he might of looked, Shinohara was skilled in hand to hand combat more than anything else and was a fierce fighter when it came down to it, the reason the father was accepted so easily into the S.W.A.T force was because of his brute strength, and he wasn't afraid to let Charles meet the harsh reality of what bodily harm the fist could deliver to the human body when used correctly.

Waiting like that, Shinohara began to realize exactly what the old man was getting at.. he wasn't moving an inch, simply waiting for his prey to come to him was his game, it was his forte' and it was so easy to read the old man, what looked courteous only a ploy to get the father to come to him like a spider and it's web.

But just this once.. Shinohara would comply.

"I see you're going to allow me the first move.. heh, honorable! or at least, that's what I would say if I didn't know how foul you really are.. then again, perhaps in another life if we met on better terms, we could of been friends sipping coffee at a certain caf? I know." Shinohara joked bitterly, knowing fully well that he would be playing directly into Charles hands if he made the first move.

Yet somehow it didn't matter, as glanced behind his own shoulder and snuck a look upon his S.W.A.T team that rushed forth after Saionji paddled away, the petite girl had done marvelous and from the looks of it, they would be inside within minutes.
However within that time limit, he needed to keep Charles from going out after Saionji, or retreating within the mansion to hurt Yuki, Koizumi, his comrades.. and even Sendo. under his watch Shinohara planned to let no more lives fall.

Charles smirked at Shinohara's resolve, and they both rushed forward, Charles swung the scythe faster than expected and Shinohara barely remembered his training to duck down and squat his knees, only to spring back up when the scythe safely passed over him, thrusting his fist forward as hard as he could, the man landed a hit and socked Charles straight in the jaw causing the old man to be stumble back as he cursed and choked, spitting out what looked to be a tooth as fresh blood dripped from his jawline.

Licking the blood slithering down his lips, the old man's grin only widened as he braced himself, grinding his teeth and then rushing towards Shinohara once more, not missing a step even due to the excruciating pain coursing through his mouth as he knew any second wasted would prove fatal.
Charles came for Shinohara like a bat straight out of hall as he swung and thrashed the scythe down upon the other, grazing Shinohara here and there, the old man looked like the devil himself as laughter rang out and he sickleningly cackled each time the blade made contact with the other's skin, yet Shinohara stood his ground regardless of the physical pain he felt, as he knew exactly how much lives depended on him, there was no way he would give in until Charles was under his foot and in handcuffs.

The two continued and fought viciously, exchanging blows as Charles became more and more battered, while Shinohara started to bleed out profusely as his gashes became worse by the second, this didn't stop Shinohara from mustering all of his strength to keep going however, trying to take Charles down each time his fist's made contact with the other, both of them were breathing heavily as they danced what seemed to be the waltz of death, both refusing to give in as they had too much at stake and at the same time nothing to lose.

Fortune shattered however, when the two were just seconds away from colliding again, that something caught Shinohara's eye, or in particular the sight of two familiar faces rushing onto the scene from the hallways..

catching glimpse revealed Hair of a certain red colour and a gentlemen that he relied on earlier, the sight terrified Shinohara as they came into view and for that split second, the father figure hesitated as he tried to form words to tell them to get away, to leave and protect themselves.

But....

In just that very same second.

Charles swung down the scythe with such a force the blade mercilessly sliced Shinohara's body clean in half, the father's expression showed pain as he choked out the last breath that he would ever muster, shock overcoming his system as his eyes stared out in horror towards the two that he desperately tried to warn, soon following his lifeless corpse fell to the floor with two loud thuds.

Not even giving time for things to settle in, Charles broke out into a manic laughter and fell to his knees beside Shinohara's two halves, dropping the scythe as he started to rustle his hands throughout his hair, tugging and combing it back as a crazed expression took over his features. 

"I win..." he whispered quietly, before he continued in a hushed tone. "I win, I win I win! that's it, the game is done! and I'm the winner, as I always am, it will not longer be postponed, I destroyed the king! checkmate, there is nothing else, nothing left! I win!!" Charles began to howler with laughter, shrieking out and going mad right before everyone's eyes.

It was only a few seconds away until The S.W.A.T force would come in and finish everything.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Blurry vision refocusing once more, the boy found himself waking up yet again to a very unfamiliar scene that rattled his nerves and paranoia.

This time it was different however, the only sound he could make out sounding like beeping, no chattering like last time and no movement, and while trying hard to regain his conscious he felt around himself, Suzuya could feel that he was tucked into blankets and with a groan, he struggled to pull himself up into a sitting position.

"A-ah..." the stitched boy whimpered as he could feel a seething pain throughout his right leg, but that didn't stop the boy from slipping his slender frame off the edge of the bed.

Although the next thing that happened left the boy in even more pain and shock than before as he shrieked out, for some reason he couldn't find the strength to stand and had fallen to the floor, gulping as he tried even harder to awaken himself from the weird haze that clouded his mind.

Perhaps too soon a shock, Suzuya's eyes trailed downwards to try to figure out the source of why he couldn't stand properly and revealed a horrible reality to the stitched boy, his leg was missing, medically removed and replaced with only a stub covered with bandages.

Heaving, his chest began heaving as his eyes widened in disgust and horror, memories flooding his hazy mind as everything started to piece together, Suzuya had nearly died by the hands of Komaeda.. his leg his sacrifice, somehow he was still alive, someone saved him and he didn't even know whom.

The panic increased as he gripped the side of the hospital bed, lifting himself up with some difficulty, his eyes searched for anything to help him stand and when he saw the IV stand positioned just beside the bed itself, the stitched boy didn't hesitate and grabbed the IV drip, using it to lean on. 

"K-Komaeda-san... I failed, I failed..." his voice came out hoarse, and he started towards the exit as carefully as he could, staggering and almost toppling over countless times, somehow the Albino made it out of the hospital room and worked his way towards the exit sign, the personnel seemed to be on break or else Suzuya knew he would of been caught with how much noise he was making, struggling just to walk as the pain seared through his body, new stitching and bandaging seemed to help just a bit.

But that didn't stop Suzuya, even fidgeting as he hobbled out and disorientated as he leaned heavy on the IV drip, Suzuya's destination was only one person..

He had to get back to Komaeda, no matter what he had to get back to Komaeda and make things better for failing him, for being alive and failing him, he would let Komaeda end it as it should of been ended, all for the Ultimate Luckster's sake.
​


----------



## Taka (Jun 19, 2015)

(( Sorry to hear, Myst. It was really fun roleplaying with you! I wish you the best of luck and happiness in life~

Also I didn't see the tag, but I'm glad it's removed! Jasper and Z are so cute together--I don't know who would put a tag like that. ;o; ))



*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo loosened his grip at the mention of a familiar investigator, letting Koizumi yank her hand free and take off down the hall again. Picking up the pace, he followed close behind the girl as they approached--but he couldn't have felt slower than when he realized Shinohara and Charles were fighting to the death up ahead, and nothing could speed him up fast enough to reach them. As the two finally drew close enough to prevent the fight from continuing, the sickening sound of the scythe slicing not quite clean through the investigator's body rang out through the area; and Sendo could only watch in horror as the two pieces of his friend and comrade hit the floor. "No..." was all he could say at first. "This... can't be..." His eyes couldn't deceive him, nothing could logically deny that Shinohara was seconds dead, and Charles had killed him... or was that right? Sendo might have reached them earlier if he'd only trusted Koizumi's judgement, but how could he have really known? Nothing made sense anymore, not now. The only thing Sendo knew was that Charles had to pay for this, for everything he had done.

"Koizumi..." Sendo started, putting a hand on the rim of his hat as Charles laughed maniacally, "have I ever told you that I'm no gentlemen without my hat?" he continued, lifting the hat off of his head and placing it in Mahiru's hands, not shifting his gaze from the disgusting old man that stood before him.

"Now, you've caused enough trouble here, you b*stard--it's time to go to h*ll where you belong!" he said, stepping forward as he made a quick movement with his arms. Eight dark cords shot out from his sleeves, four from each arm, enveloping Charles' limbs. A crooked grin formed on his face like a puppetmaster as he drew closer to the man. "Don't move," he said, "you might lose an arm... or worse." He pulled his right arm backward a small ways, tightening the grip of the razor cords to make them dig into the old man's skin. His grin widened with pleasure to see that the man could indeed bleed like anyone else. "Oh, sorry! It appears my hand slipped."

This side of Sendo wasn't something even he was familiar with, and a desire to see Charles locked up had transformed into a need for him to be permanently erased from this world like so many he had killed. By this point, he had forgotten that Koizumi was there, much less what she might think of his actions. It was only Charles and him as far as he was concerned, and there was only room for one of the two in this mansion right now.


----------



## ethre (Jun 20, 2015)

Nagito Komaeda  and Saionji Hiyoko

The little girl glared at the other when she heard him bursting into laughter with a red face. "What's so funny!? Mr. Shinohara died! What is wrong with you and why would you laugh at that!?"  Saionji frowned, tears budding in her eyes once more, ready to pinch the strange boy's forehead off if he tried anything more to insult Mr. Shinohara. 

About a minute after Hiyoko said those words, the tall boy seemed to have finally calmed down from his laughing fit, he gave a warm smile to the petite girl. "Ahaha, sorry, sorry! It's just that you're so talented and you'd have a concern like that.. I thought that you'd be able to get past that sort of thing, but I guess I was wrong.."  Komaeda started, finding a handkerchief in his pocket and dabbing it at the small girl's eyes, then looking at her straight into them. "...Don't be worried about that. Sure, getting over someone's death is hard. I know. But it's not all that hard with time, right? You don't have to fret over a single thing,"  the boy smiled, getting up from his position on the ground and beginning again. "You have the potential to do something great, after all! With a talent like yours, death wouldn't be a burden at all soon! Shinohara's death was like a stepping stone! You could finally obtain full hope with nothing to hold you back, can't you? Right, right?"  the boy questioned over and over again, stirring the little girl's emotions once more.

The dancer was admittedly comforted by the other's words at first - until she remembered that he was just a hope-crazed idiot who didn't have the slightest emotion at all. Was his hope the only thing he'd cared about? Did he have any hope at all? Of course he didn't - he was disgusting trash and didn't deserve any. He made fun of Mr. Shinohara! He was being a jerk to Mr. Shinohara even though he died to keep her alive! And now he is referring to him as a _stepping stone?_ This guy was truly demented, he didn't have the slightest idea about how she felt. She never should have seen him again. Mr. Shinohara had cared about her, and her Komaeda was trying to lie to her probably just to kill her or "let her obtain hope." Only a heartless person would do that - he truly was demented. Saionji shouldn't have gone to him for help. He wouldn't be able to help a single thing without screwing it up - nobody can rely on him at all. After finally pushing her feelings in the back of her head, she looked up at the tall boy, glaring and cried, "What're you talking about, huh!? Stop making fun of Mr. Shinohara! As I thought, you're just as much of an a*shole as I remember! Scum like you should die a thousand times for saying that, you pig!"  

The little girl then burst into tears again, hopping off the bench and sprinting away as far as she could from that stupid trash. She never wanted to see him again; why would he joke about a death? Who other than him would joke about it at all? Hiyoko tripped in the process, ripping the bottom of her kimono on a rock. She quickly got up again, stopping when she arrived at a cafe, unconsciously wandering in with still-teary eyes.

The tall boy stood there, looking dumbfounded as the girl ran away from him. As usual, he'd scared yet another person off. He really should die, shouldn't he? He found his breathing to be a little narrower - was that because of his wound? Every now and then, he'd choke out blood. Good - the faster he died, the better. His luck can't possibly stop him from killing himself, can it? When he set his mind on a goal, his luck always worked in his favor.. what a useless talent. Someone like Saionji was leagues above scum like him. But it was true that this was probably the most eventful thing he'd been through in years. Normally, everything he did was greeted by bad luck - but canceled out in an equal amount by good luck. He'd led a truly boring life before he came to the mansion. When he left, he felt exactly like how he did before he came. He's lost all his will to live with nobody to live for. He walked back over to the tree he tied the rope to, grazing it with his fingers while a train of dark thoughts ran through his mind.

Koizumi Mahiru

...What? What did he just.. do? The redhead recoiled at the sight: Charles had just brought a blade straight across Shinohara's torso and sliced him in half with a scythe. The moment he saw her and Sendo, he looked afraid: did he want to keep them out of harm? Was it.. their fault he died? Her mindset snapped back to normal for a moment, resulting in the girl having to clutch her head until she heard Sendo speaking to her. He'd handed her his hat. He wasn't a gentleman without it? What was he intending on doing? It seems like.. she lost all her desire for revenge. Shinohara was dead now. Would he have wanted more deaths? If Charles took him down, surely they two would be no problem to kill either. He didn't look crazed or demented anymore. He looked.. just simply unstable. Just then, a bit after Sendo's said that, Charles seemed to drop to the ground onto his knees. This sight triggered her to take action out of instinct, running over after the man.

She was far too slow, however - Sendo had already started sinking his strange cords into the old man's skin leaving some nasty marks on them. The redhead protested against the man, attempting to push off Sendo somehow. "S..stop this! Look, I know I said all that stuff earlier about wanting to kill Charles, but we're gonna die here if we provoke him further! M-maybe we don't have to solve this with violence.. right? We don't have to hurt people! I'm sure Shinohara wouldn't have wanted any more deaths, even if it was Charles dying! Just listen and hear me out - I hate Charles as much as you do, but we can't be like him and kill people! It's inhumane.. he's losing his mind, look, just look at him! Even if this man did kill Shinohara, Shinohara wouldn't have wanted this! Would it be right to kill someone who is mentally unstable?!"  the girl spouted, surprised at herself for saying all of that.

She herself hardly knew she felt this way, but she felt it was.. right. She proceeded in attempting to push off Sendo from hurting Charles any further. "I'll tell you more later. You were right, I can't kill anyone. Let's just rush this guy to a hospital or something,"  Koizumi said quietly, staring Sendo in the eyes and then looking at Charles with an expression of concern. "I know this probably doesn't make sense, but.. even if he did hurt me, he healed me afterwards. Even if he caused these scars, he helped me. I owe him a lifetime of debt for that." After a couple moments of silence, she looked back at Sendo, smiling. "Thank you, Sendo for helping too. I could see why I hung around you so much before, you're someone who cares for others."


----------



## Taka (Jun 20, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

"Inhumane...?" Sendo repeated the word as though it held no meaning when dealing with Charles. "I'll tell you what's inhumane, Koizumi. Hosting a party in which every guest is to be murdered one way or another, calling them cattle, causing despair by torturing innocent people... even cutting people in half! _That's inhumane!_" he said, voice slowly getting louder towards the end of his sentence.

"So let me ask you something..." he started in a low voice after a quick moment of silence, "would it truly be right... to let someone this mentally unstable live?" he felt a light throbbing pain in his arm from all of the stress he was putting on the wound, but he didn't release the cords from Charles' body. "You don't owe Charles anything Mahiru, he played you. I hate to say it, but he is not even remotely as caring as you may think he is."

Sendo looked down at Charles, Koizumi's words sinking in and making him doubt his sudden thirst for revenge despite his response to her attempts to calm him, but the overwhelming hatred he harbored for the old man spoke louder than reason--and in a moment of fury, he yanked backward with his right arm, ignoring the pain that shot through the bite-wound as he did so. The motion sent the cords tearing through the flesh and bone in Charles' left shoulder area; separating the man's arm from his body.

However, it didn't feel as fulfilling as Sendo would have thought as he watched the outcome of his actions, and his arm began to sting before going somewhat numb as the bandages once again grew red in color. Filled with regret, he loosened the dark cords, allowing them to drop from Charles as he moved his left arm to clutch the wound. "What... am I doing...?" he questioned, a defeated look on his face as he nearly stumbled backward.

"Koizumi, I'm sorry..." Sendo whispered, feeling nothing short of worthless for throwing the girl's words aside. "I'm not quite sure... what has gotten into me..." he added, leaning weakly against the wall.


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 21, 2015)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles could barely comprehend what exactly had happened to him within the moments pass, losing his way as cords sharp as razors wrapped around his torso and punctured his skin, scrapping and tearing articles from his clothing as the cords pressed dangerously close, the seconds only a blur as he was overtaken with pain.

Perhaps peculiar however the man let out not a scream, instead Charles underwent an outburst preformed in a series of chuckles that soon elevated into unsettling laughter, the old man's eyes widening to such a point that they threatened to simply pop out of his very sockets. 
"To hell?! you wretched fool, do you think that scares me? Really now.. someone like me.. someone like me, I'm well prepared for that fate!" Charles mocked in a shrill tone, his voice rasped and weak from his constant use.

It wasn't long until Charles found sheer amusement in how the two argued over his fate, a crooked grin making it's way to his features as he stared out towards the two with empty eyes void of desire, a hollow of himself as Charles had turned into a man with nothing to lose and nothing to live for, his servants turned against him, the game ultimately over with him as the winner. 

...what more was there for him other than the finale? 

Just then, the old man let out a screeching noise from his lungs a keen to that of a dying crow as his arm was torn from him, fresh blood dripping out of the open wound as he fought back from vomiting out the bile that collected near the back of his throat, the pain was searing and stinging with each breath he took, soon his thoughts were clouding again yet that didn't matter, what mattered..

What mattered most? what did he want to live for?

Scoffing to himself, Charles crooked grin returned to his features.

Nothing, there was nothing, so they could do as they liked with him, curtains close and call for clean up after the show. although the man would beg to differ that another performance wouldn't be half bad, there was no time for that as he could already hear the sirens, the noises and lights from outside reflecting in the windows at the S.W.A.T team had his mansion surrounded, Shinohara thought ahead.. Oh, he proved that was a smart man, and Charles expected nothing less than this.

Now that the pawns of that man had him surrounded and were rearing for a checkmate. whatever method they choose would only serve as the final touch and it wasn't his place to decide for them, but it was still amusing how much hatred Sendo bore, the flames intense and full of malice that Charles hadn't seen in years, as Shinohara said himself, if they had met under different circumstances, Charles pondered if Sendo would of been a fierce opponent of the game he loved so much, Chess never did live up to anything extraordinary unless there was another extraordinary opponent. 

"It's too late for me, there is no such thing as defending such a vile man.. is there? don't make me laugh and pretend to harbor pity for me." Charles barked out as he collided with the floor, struggling to get on all fours as he pushed himself to face the two all while seeming pathetic as one possibly could. 

"Sendo.. I have taken from you, I have taken from everyone... so do I not deserve this fate?... do I not make your blood boiling?!? Answer me! for I have won the game, but what justice can you serve, what goal can you complete, if not by taking my life?!" his tone laced with anger, yet that sickening grin still plastered to his face, Charles grasped his bleeding gasp, yet didn't make any move to stop the blood flow. 

Lowering his face towards the ground and allowing his white locks to cascade down his face creating a deep shadowing, his voice low and that of a whisper, Charles waited for what he would consider the end of the game. 

*.: Suzuya :.*

Stumbling through the streets and fighting back against the medication that dawned upon his consciousness, Suzuya kept going in and out only brought back to reality by the pain caused by his stumbles of trying to balance himself with only an IV stand and one leg could offer him.

Something wet fell upon his hair,  one droplet after another until the droplets became so frequent that the stitched boy registered the night had bestowed rain upon the earth, the storm clouds hanging high overhead, yet the risk of fever and sickness did not stop the stitched boy, instead he attempted to quicken his pace to no avail, only stumbling more in the process.

The Albino wasn't even aware how far he had gone until he saw lights flickering in the distance, at least thankful that the hospital wasn't that far at all from the mansion where such tragedies took place at, Suzuya knew that it wasn't too far off and yet..

Yet he wasn't sure he could make it, breathing heavier by the minute, Suzuya's mind felt so very dizzy and eyelids heavy as he saw a park up ahead, it was between him and his destination, between him and..

"Komaeda-san.... k-Komaeda-san.." He whimpered once more to himself, losing balance the stitched boy let out a yelp as he met with the cold and damp floor of the park's sidewalk, trembling, he struggled to reach for the IV stand, slowly gripping and clasping the metal stand and using it as support to slowly raise himself from the ground, his clothes were now soaked as he huffed and tried to level his breathing as he knew that it wasn't much further ahead.

Not yet, the Albino couldn't afford to disappoint the Ulltimate Luckster once more.

*.: ??? :.*

Lights flickered on inside a somewhat familiar and perhaps all the same forgettable caf?, a not so interesting attended sighed as he knew that he had earned more cleaning duty as the manager wasn't impressed that he broke even more plates and cups that morning due to his nervousness when some customers asked for the daily special.

However, to his surprise someone with eyes worn from crying and red nosed waltz into the caf?, even though it was after hours..

His heart began to race, this employee wasn't even vaguely sure how to scold someone and tell them off, and that's exactly how his stuttering became. "U-uhm! I'm so sorry.. we're not open-...? wait..?" stopping himself short as the petite blonde came into view, the employee suddenly recognized the person as one of mister Shinohara's precious friends and a smile adorned his face, somehow feeling calmer as he came over to the girl and placing his hands onto his knees, bent down so he was eye level with her.

"Oh.. I don't know if you remember me, but I'm Kaneki ken... a-ah! I'm not a weirdo! I'm one of mister Shinohara's friends, you were here with him awhile back, uhm... n-not to sound rude, but can I ask why you're alone right now?" as he spoke softly, Kaneki couldn't help himself from looking a little excited, his eyes looking behind Saionji, as if expecting to see Shinohara coming in after her, after all, the man's presence always helped his nerves.

_(Oh my gosh! side character emerges! ;o I never thought I would get to use this guy again anytime soon~ )_​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jun 22, 2015)

I sighed as I stared at the remains of Evan dispite the Cheshire Cat grin across my face. "Oh it would have been fun to play some more... But you should have known to not defy a lunatic." I heaved his body over my shoulder, which was not only a heap of flesh with bones sticking out of it. Grabbing the investigator's gun, I placed it in my holster and started to make my way down the hallway. As I bounced down the stairs, his blood continued to rain over me, replacing the dried up gore with fresh chunks of flesh. I snuck past Sendo, Charles, and Koizumi and walked strait outside, my head tilted down to hide my grin. "Where is he? Where is my Philip...?" I giggled to myself as I scanned the faces of the S.W.A.T. team.​


----------



## ethre (Jun 22, 2015)

Koizumi Mahiru 

The girl was silenced when the man lashed out at her, narrowing her eyes at him. However, she didn't expect at all to see what she saw next - Sendo had ripped Charles' arm off with his strange cords. She watched in horror as blood gushed out form the wound, looking frantically around for a set of bandages to heal the man but was fruitless with her search. She saw the SWAT team rush in, making quite a commotion but luckily didn't disturb them. Out of the corner of her eye, she could see a SWAT team member dragging that maid, Teela out of the mansion but didn't move to stop them. She didn't try asking Charles if he was alright - he was clearly not at this point, but Sendo looked apologetic and weak from the attack. "...It's okay. I'm sure you didn't mean it, but now isn't the time to apologize. We need to somehow get Charles out of here.."  Koizumi said thoughtfully, putting a finger to her chin. She was interrupted then by Charles' outburst, eyes widening at his words. 

"Sh.. shut up!"  Koizumi shouted at Charles, clenching her fists and grinding her teeth together. "What do you mean, 'what goal can we complete'?! Nothing could be solved by killing someone! Nothing! Even if you've won the game or whatever.. it doesn't mean that you need to be killed! Don't assume that nobody cares for your life- no matter how twisted you are, you're still a human being!"  the girl cried, frowning at the old man. It was obvious this man was very, very mentally ill - he seems to have thought that nobody would care for him if he's died. "So.. so you're cared for too! Don't just assume people don't worry for you when you're hurt!"  

When Koizumi was finished, she looked tired out. "Just.. look, we care about you, so you're getting help whether you like it or not. There are a couple of ambulances outside so we could escort you to one of those. Is that alright?" 

Saionji Hiyoko

Saionji sat down in the cafe, resting her head on the table sniffling every now and then. Her face was still very, very red and she was too distracted by her worries that the cafe was very familiar to her. She wasn't intending to buy anything - she just wanted somewhere nearby to sulk. She stared out the window to see it began to rain, happy now that that creepy Komaeda was probably still out there. Maybe he already died. Now he won't make fun of Mr. Shinohara anymore, so that was good. But then, someone seemed to walk up to her trying to say something. She turned her attention to the person, still wearing an expression showing it was obvious she was crying before. "I'll stay here as I please! Go away, I'm in a bad mood so go away! Shoo!"  the petite girl barked, turning her head away again to look out the window.

The little girl still seemed to be in a rather bad mood despite the candy in her mouth. In fact, that Komaeda now ruined it because of what he said. After a bit of silence, the other person started talking again, introducing himself. "You were friends.. with Mr. Shinohara..?"  Hiyoko asked, tears building up in her eyes again and fighting back the urge to cry. "What does it matter to you, huh?!"  the little girl demanded, eventually submitting to her need and began to bawl like a child would.

 Nagito Komaeda 

The boy didn't need any further convincing to take his life now. He never seemed to be of help to anyone, was he? He'd even scared Hiyoko off, who really did have the power to change the world for the better with that talent of hers. She didn't need his help to be able to do that, so why should he feel like he has any use at all? Just when he finally felt it was time, a drop of water landed in the tall boy's matted hair, which quickly became tens of drops and into hard rain. The stars he looked up to were veiled by the rain clouds above. Every beautiful night wasn't always perfect, after all. If he left this world now, would he be able to see that brilliant sky again and live a life filled with hope? It didn't hurt to find out.

But then, just then, he heard a voice calling his name. And yet, another nuisance to halt his plans.. was his luck really that wicked towards him? Komaeda turned to the source of the calls, squinting to make out who it was. The person seems to have fallen, and there was a stand nearby them. But.. they had strikingly familiar white hair that he knew he wouldn't ever be able to forget, especially not after what's happened. "..Suzuya?"  he choked out, running over to the albino's side, crying out the other's name a couple more times - and the more he said it, and the closer he got - it seemed to become more real. Was this a dream? The boy crouched down at the albino's side, helping up the other by sitting him up. "Y-you shouldn't have lived,"  Komaeda uttered out quietly, carefully reaching for his hand, "you shouldn't have lived at all.. and yet, here you are." 

"Th-thank goodness.."  For a moment, everything around them seemed to disperse - it's like the rain was gone, the blood collecting in his throat seemed to be gone, their wounds hidden. He didn't care about any of that at all. The person who he thought he killed was alive.. and he was.. actually happy about it. He was happy that his plan had failed. Hearing his name called like that was music to his ears he thought he'd never be blessed enough to hear again. He actually survived. He really did survive and now, here he was, being able to hold his hand again. He then got a good look at him.  "You must be freezing. I know it isn't much, but wear my jacket for now. I'll be fine,"  the tall boy smiled, taking off his jacket and draping it over the soaked boy, then proceeded with trying to figure out why he was here.


----------



## Taka (Jun 23, 2015)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

Sendo was surprised that Koizumi was not angry with him, but he was utterly astounded by her sudden speech to Charles about the worth of life, that everyone has someone who cares about them. He felt ashamed that he would have gone through with his idea of revenge if Mahiru hadn't talked him down earlier, and he would have to thank her for that later, but right now they needed to get Charles some medical help. The old man deserved a punishment, but the law would decide that, not him, Koizumi, or anyone else involved in this ordeal.

Grabbing his hat from Koizumi's hands again, he placed it atop his head, adjusting it to his liking before approaching Charles once more. "What would I gain from ending your life? Some sort of twisted satisfaction? No, that's what you want me to do, but it goes against everything I stand for, I'm afraid. You'd better find someone else if you're looking to die, Charles." he said, "The only thing we'll offer you is a chance to live." with that, Sendo picked to old man up off of the floor and began hauling him toward the door despite the numbing pain that shot through his arm again, and headed over to the SWAT team not far off. They were clearly getting ready to start sweeping the area for any signs of life, a thought that gave him relief because it meant that he had nearly completed his mission of making sure Koizumi made it out of here alive.

Although, he knew it would probably not end well for him. After all, he was a killer; and he would surely end up serving a good amount of time for his past crimes now--especially since Sendo was fully prepared to confess to every one of the murders he had been involved in.


----------



## ethre (Jun 24, 2015)

(( waaaah, lolipup's sick again! >m< i'm really sorry for the inconvenience!! she won't be back until thursday, so hang in there until then! i'll be making my respective post for koizumi in a bit ~ sorry! ;w;/) ))


----------



## Taka (Jul 11, 2015)

((I'm still super excited for this, just thought I'd _mansion_ it. 8D *shot for bad puns*))


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jul 12, 2015)

(No, no! It was a good pun! It actually made me laugh! Mansion it... Heh... I do hope Lolipup gets better soon. We either spam horror destroy Sundays, Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays! Get it? Horror - her or )


----------



## Lolipup (Jul 13, 2015)

(That pun was AMAZING, I approve~ on the other hand I'm sorry I haven't gotten to this gah.. it keeps being put on hold, but I promise when I get enough time I'm going to help us end this thing! <3 which is soon hopefully! my health problems tend to get in the way a lot. xwx;; )​


----------



## Taka (Jul 30, 2015)

((Just want to say I'm still interested in going with this to the end~ Hoping we can do it soon if your health allows, Loli!))


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Oct 18, 2015)

(Ugh... It's been like three months... Lets pick this up already!)


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

(I think half the people here don't come on here anymore hahahahaha)


----------



## Taka (Oct 20, 2015)

(I'm still around! Not sure what's going to happen with this though...)


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

Taka said:


> (I'm still around! Not sure what's going to happen with this though...)



(I think the main issue is that Lolipup doesn't come here anymore.

Also, a belated happy brithday, Taka! I think it was a few days ago, right?)


----------



## Taka (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> (I think the main issue is that Lolipup doesn't come here anymore.
> 
> Also, a belated happy brithday, Taka! I think it was a few days ago, right?)



(Yeah, she must be really busy or something. Sometimes I forget to log in for a long time if I've got a lot to do...!

And yeah it was the 17th, thank you so much~ <3)


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 20, 2015)

(*sigh* it's a shame that this RP died down. I really enjoyed reading it.)


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 21, 2015)

((I wouldn't mind picking up either. So fun.))


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)

(I suppose you could make a new version, but it seems not right for some reason...)


----------



## Taka (Oct 22, 2015)

(Nah, I'd rather imagine my own ending than try to redo it. I think it got far enough that I can picture how it ends!)


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 13, 2015)

(Hellooooo everyone~ 

I just wanted to say that if everyone is still interested, I would really love to finally finish this RP for the Holidays! because what says Christmas like a finished Welcome to our mansion RP? honestly, it would be like a sweet little book I can finally re-read and have a splendid ending! <3

Oddly enough, my health is a lot better during winter so, I know I would have enough energy to finish~ ^^ )​


----------



## Taka (Dec 14, 2015)

(Hnnn, sounds good to meeee~ Let's do it!)


----------



## ethre (Dec 14, 2015)

(( gah, almost everyone left, but this should be fine with about 3 or 4 rpers, right? ;w;\\ i'm really excited though! this rp is finally gonna get a proper ending! <3 i'm relieved that you guys stuck around so long ;w;// ))


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 8, 2016)

*.: Charles :.*

"How pitiful... even as wicked a man as I am, you've decided to spare me my life?" Charles mused, assuming that after everything his former servant and captive bore enough hatred to take action and rid the elder of his life, yet now the two stood before him and spoke of getting him help, arguing of how they wouldn't just let him end it like this. just gawking like that, going on about how they could save someone like him... ah, they were truly pitiful, poor examples of opponents on the playing field.

Grunting as Sendo began to drag him, Charles exhaled then inhaled sharply, the pain slowly mending with shock from the outcome that befell him, then ever so slowly Charles rose his head up just enough to observe the two, watching intently as they breathed and moved about with gestures, sometimes it amazed the elder just how weak humans seemed to become when faced with the choices of right and wrong.

"Tell me. children, what good do you possibly think a chance to live will offer me? do you both not realize how dangerous it could be, to keep a man like me alive...?" 
after interrupted by his own grimace of pain, Charles soon continued his speech "Or perhaps you two think by allowing me to live, you win this game? I assure you that can never be, as I've already won.. no matter what happens now, I'll be taking this victory to my grave!" the elder roared, it was evident how the man treasured the so called victory that he had obtained throughout this chaos, even more so than his own life.

Not before long more S.W.A.T members flushed in within seconds, rushing around the three and some going further into the mansion to find any left over remnants.

They offered help to the three and also asked them to identify themselves, medical rushing in behind them as they came past S.W.A.T and began examining the three as S.W.A.T continued to ask to identify themselves so they would know what to assist with or if one of the three had to be dealt with immediately, as they were taught to never let their guard down as even those who looked as victims could be the real criminals in any situation.

*.: Suzuya :.*

A weak smile spread across the albino's lips, still quite woozy and light headed from both the blood loss and the long journey to find the luckster through the rough rainstorm that drained any energy the stitched boy stored for this venture.

Suzuya could barely comprehend as the other had propped him up and took his hand, his vision blurry and distorted.

"K-Ko...Komaeda-san... I finally.... -" a short stutter within his sentence as the other's jacked became drabbed around him, the stitched boy's lips quivered slightly, Suzuya had to compose himself before continuing.

"Finally found you.."  

Now reaching up for the other as he no longer had to support himself with only the iv drip, the albino took ahold of Komaeda's shirt and clutched the fabric between his slender fingers, clinging to a hope that the other wouldn't be disappointed with how he managed to remain alive after all of the events previous.

"Komaeda-san... I failed, so you.. you can end it now, you really can!" a chipper, up beat voice rang out as Suzuya's smile stayed bright despite the condition the boy was in, taking it slow as the stitched boy tried not to strain himself, he leaned forward and slowly rested his head against the other's chest, closing his eyes and listening to the sound of the raindrops, nothing else seemed to matter now that he could fulfill Komaeda's wish, the one that the albino felt he ruined. now.

"Komaeda-san... Komaeda-san, isn't that great?" The albino softly whispered, the albino sounding just so content despite the context behind what he just offered.


*.: Kaneki :.*

The waiter couldn't believe his eyes, not computing nor understanding the emergency of the situation, however responding in turn to the little detective's tears by quickly grabbing a handkerchief and bringing it to the small blonde's eyes then rubbing them clean of the tears that spilled over and threatened to sting her pale cheeks.

"I-I understand I might not be of much assistance.. but please, let me do this much." trying to soothe the younger, Kaneki pulled the cloth away and held it out to blow her nose as one might do to a child, offering a warm and somewhat timid smile as even younger than him, Kaneki had the tendency to grow nervous around loud company.

"I'm sorry, I do understand it might not be my place but.... where is Shinohara-san? shouldn't he be escorting you?"


_(I did it- oh gah, I feel like my writing is gonna be gross- xwx;; I haven't written in quite awhile so I tried to make this post short, I'll try more with the rest </3 let's try to end this, guys!)_​


----------



## himeki (Jan 8, 2016)

Lolipup said:


> *.: Charles :.*
> 
> "How pitiful... even as wicked a man as I am, you've decided to spare me my life?" Charles mused, assuming that after everything his former servant and captive bore enough hatred to take action and rid the elder of his life, yet now the two stood before him and spoke of getting him help, arguing of how they wouldn't just let him end it like this. just gawking like that, going on about how they could save someone like him... ah, they were truly pitiful, poor examples of opponents on the playing field.
> 
> ...



(SHORT WHAT LOL THIS IS LONG
also imma have to read this at lunch break or something so i know what the plot is)


----------



## ethre (Jan 10, 2016)

(( forgive me if this sounds cheesy!! ;w;\\ i might've gone overboard with this one.. ;A; ))

Koizumi Mahiru

Koizumi assisted the old man in standing by slinging his arm over her shoulder. Whether he was still insane or not didn't change the fact that he was elderly and probably didn't choose to turn out the way he did, so she felt like she should help him. Heck, she could be insane too for even trying to help him or Komaeda before. She didn't know why she would even help him now - she could easily just leave Charles here to die. It seemed like he wanted to, too. But he just looked so.. pitiful going on and on about winning and he just finished fighting someone, too. He killed a lot of people, so why should she help him? His words did seem to irk her a bit, but she decided to keep helping him towards the front doors of the mansion to get him to a hospital if she could. Well, who in their right mind would help a murderer anyways? A serial murderer, at that. There was no good reason for her to help him, but she decided to keep helping him to the front despite the debate going on in her mind at the moment. Something just told her to help him - like he could be changed for the better if given a chance or if he seeked.. well, actual help. Even Charles could be something good if he tried, right? If he had just-

Koizumi was stopped in her tracks when the old man uttered out his next sentence about how it would be dangerous if he was kept alive. The girl turned abruptly towards him, mumbling "I apologize in advance,"  before slapping the other full-force across the face. Those words he said stirred something in her, and it deeply annoyed her how he was able to say something so awful about himself so easily. "Don't talk about ending your life so simply, you idiot! Do you have any pride as a man at all?! You look shameful, talking down on yourself and rambling on about wanting us to kill you.. look, we don't know _what_ goes on in that head of yours, but you need to be able to take a hint. We're trying to help you, and even someone like you can become better if he really wanted to! We don't care what you've done.. well, we do care a tiny bit, but you need to get a grip. You didn't want to be this way, did you? We're saying we can help you, you got that? So shut up and let us take you somewhere so you could rest!" Koizumi demanded, taking a deep breath after her speech, then adjusting the old man's arm on her shoulder so he wouldn't slide down her arm. 

It really did irritate her when people talked down on themselves like that - she would say that she got used to Komaeda's, but there really is no getting used to it as it only made her even angrier when they said those things. Not like she was one to talk, though. She's constantly comparing herself to other people, always finding that she was practically nothing in the end. She hated seeing other people do the same. It looks pathetic. After realizing what she said, she stole a glance at Sendo to make sure he didn't think anything of what she said, and sighed a breath of relief. She kept going forward until they came across the SWAT members. They must've been sent here by Shinohara. Considering all that's happened, this was a huge help now. "A-ah, we need to have this man here sent to the hospital as soon as possible if you can,"  the girl said, bowing respectfully to the man after saying so. She decided to lead the man out to the front with Sendo's help waiting for an ambulance to come to take the three to hospital, sitting down on a curb. She sat quietly thinking about how embarrassing she must have sounded when she said that speech to Charles, spacing out.

Koizumi wondered where everyone went. The mansion was quite except for the stomping of the SWAT members inside. Everyone seems to have disappeared off somewhere. Komaeda, Suzuya, Saionji, Teela, Z, Jasper.. they're all gone. She wondered if something happened to them. She missed their loud company somehow, even though the atmosphere was always gloomy because they wanted to kill each other. It felt peaceful now. Koizumi could see a bright future for Charles, and Sendo was here, too. She could be happy with just that. She felt safe here with Sendo, and Charles was now almost harmless. It was eerie how quiet it was save for the quiet raindrops soaking into the surface of the concrete.

Saionji Hiyoko 

The little girl blew her nose into the tissue the boy provided her upsettedly, wiping her eyes and attempted to stop crying only to fail miserably as a new flow of tears made its way down her cheeks when she heard the boy mention Shinohara again. "Sh.. Shinohara.. 's.. 's.. ead!"  the girl burst out crying, wiping her eyes on her sleeve as some of the tears leaked onto the hardwood floor. "I.. idn't do anything to.. help him.."  the girl sniffed out. "I just.. let him die! Because of that gross old man, he's gone now!"  the girl cried, rubbing her eyes in her hands. "Idiot.. idiot, idiot.. idiot!"  the girl finally uttered out before bawling her eyes out and burying her face in the boy's shirt.

She wanted desperately to be able to talk to Shinohara again - if only she had listened to him more or did more like he asked. What would he do if he were here now? Did she disappoint him? She shouldn't have said such things to Suzuya when she did. Shinohara didn't like it.. and now he's gone. Because of Charles. No, because she didn't save him when she could've. Saionji's cries became faint and mournful, now not saying anything and just questioning herself and whether she did the right thing. He's.. really gone. This wasn't a game. No, this was real life and he was gone now. And Koizumi is probably long-gone now too. Was there.. really nothing left now?

 Nagito Komaeda 

"Suzuya.. you shouldn't be here. I don't want to hurt you again. You can't stay with someone like me. I could have killed you.. it's a miracle you're still alive and breathing now. I couldn't save you from Charles.. and your leg.."  Komaeda looked at the albino's leg in terror, tears immediately welling up in the boy's eyes. This was what people called guilt, right? He'd never known it could feel so painful. His heart felt empty and he felt even worse than he normally did. The rain came down more intensely than before. "...Who.. who in their right mind.. would want to love someone like me? I'm.. so useless and I have no idea what I'm doing. I.. Suzuya.. I'm sorry. Please leave me. Forget about me. Live a better life and be happy with someone else. Someone like me.."  the boy paused for a moment. 

"Is.. better off dead, you know? I've never done anything good. I mean.. all of that before.. all that baseless lipservice.. I wanted to use your love so I can benefit somehow, so I can kill you.. but I fell for you in the end, didn't I? Who would want a dirty, filthy rat liking them? I mean, you can't even walk normally anymore. I.. I hurt you without hesitating. I didn't try to do anything to help you. I don't want to kill you, either.. I can't even make up my mind. I've never done anything worthwhile, either. I've never been protecting you. I was selfish and decided to indulge. myself in something I know I'll never experience, even if it was something that would always be some sort of twisted false reality. I'm awful.. aren't I?"  the boy sighed, a tear streaming down his face. 

"To think I was foolish enough to learn how to love.. to love someone like you, too. I'd never be able to.."  the boy trailed off. He sighed, looking at the other. "..Sorry. I think you'll have to deal with me for a little longer,"  the boy said, picking up the albino to help him to the hospital. It was the least he could do before he left him forever. "I know it must be disgusting to have me carry you.. don't worry, I'll get there quick so you won't need to see me again. You wouldn't want to see the person who nearly killed you anymore, would you?"  Komaeda flinched - the pain from the bullet wound was finally starting to settle in. It didn't look like he was going to be able to carry Suzuya, but he didn't want to leave him stranded. 

What a pathetic, hopeless romantic he was.


----------



## Taka (Jan 10, 2016)

*Sendo Senkusha* ~

As he and Koizumi slowly brought Charles outside, Sendo listened silently to the man persist in trying to talk them into changing their minds and kill him. He said nothing as Mahiru explained her reasoning to Charles--it was true, he had killed so many people and he deserved a horrible fate, but it wasn't for the two of them to dish out. He would surely receive a punishment in the future and for now it was best if they just gave him a chance to reflect on his actions and decide for himself what he wanted to do with the rest of his life.

A silence followed Koizumi's speech to Charles, and Sendo pondered the conversation as they continued toward the S.W.A.T team. "It's never been about winning or losing, Charles. It's about what we did to get where we are... in the end, it's how we played that makes a difference. You can take your victory to the grave, but ask yourself, was this triumph really worth all that it cost?" he paused for a moment before continuing, "What good is a victory if it proves nothing after all is said and done? This was no show of strength for you, and I think you realize that. It's why you're clinging so tightly to the idea that everything is alright now that you have won. You are desperately trying to convince yourself that you have lost nothing in this war when in truth... you have lost everything." Sendo loathed this man, but despite all that he had said and done he found himself feeling pity for the way he had led his life. He felt that perhaps if Charles had chosen a different path, the crazed man could have been a decent person.

His thoughts were interrupted however, when the three were asked to identify themselves. "Sendo... Sendo Senkusha." he said vacantly, not really back to reality yet. This was all happening though, wasn't it? Koizumi was explaining to the S.W.A.T team that Charles needed medical help and they were soon sitting on the curb waiting for an ambulance, listening to the rain on the pavement.

"It's all over... everything..." he breathed, relief washing over him. He felt as though a weight had been lifted, and a feeling of safety filled him now. Koizumi was alright, there was no one trying to kill her. From here she could finally go back to her parents and stitch things up with them, she didn't need him for that. The girl had been through a lot these past few days, and there was nothing that made him happier than the realization that his work was done here. Now all that was left was for him to confess to his past crimes and the two would go their separate ways... that's what would be best, right?

He stole a glance at Mahiru, adjusting his hat as he realized this would be much harder than he originally thought. She would want him to confess to those crimes, wouldn't she? He would surely live out his life behind bars, but that was what a killer like himself deserved, wasn't it? There was no other place for him now, much less by Koizumi's side. His eyes fell to his last pair of white gloves, which had been stained with a mixture of his and Charles' blood. He held out his hand as the pure raindrops hit his fingers and descended from his hand a pale pink, and his downcast expression remained as he continued to fight an uphill battle to decide if he should say something to Koizumi about his feelings.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 14, 2016)

(Hmm.. having a little hard time posting, but i'll get something off today <3 is everyone enjoying the revive?? I hope so! I've been meaning to have this finished for awhile now, I think it'll be nice to finally see an ending to this beautiful rp. ^^ )


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 14, 2016)

*.:Z:.*

The female stared blankly at the wall, her eyes wide before a grin covered her face. She could hear the SWAT team members storming the mansion, soon they'd find bodies and blood that her and the other hired killers left behind. That girl was still chained to the bed, dead, and Z was sure they'd find her fingerprints all over the body. Then they'd catch Z and she'd be arrested... The murderer would rather die than be arrested. Her mind was clouded with the thoughts of the other male, the other killer... what was his name again? It didn't matter, she thought, before moving her hand shakily towards the doorknob. She had to find Charles before she was arrested; she darted down the hallway as quickly as her legs would carry her, avoiding the SWAT as best as she could, before she reached the stairs down to the main entrance. She saw her boss being carried away by a female, he looked so pathetic hanging like that and drooping his head. Perhaps he wanted to die as well. The two sat down outside and were joined by one of the other killers, and they were speaking to the SWAT team.

With the last of her strength, the female squeezed her bear close to her chest and screamed, hoping Charles would listen.
"I'm so sorry that we failed you, Boss!"
Within seconds, police swarmed the girl and grabbed her from behind, covering her mouth and holding her wrists behind her back before they were locked in place. The bear fell to the floor with a loud clank, and it was grabbed instantly, probably seized because of the weapons within it. Her eyes were blinded by hot tears and she let out muffled cackling before the SWAT team guided her downstairs, weapons pointed at the killer in case she were to try something sketchy.

Z wasn't about to try something. She wasn't even interested in doing anything anymore, it wasn't worth it if it would all be taken away from her. "You don't have to be so rough." She murmured to the officers, before a genuine smile crossed her lips slowly.

Jasper. His name was Jasper.​


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 18, 2016)

*.: Charles :.*

Charles couldn't comprehend how he felt to react after being slapped by the red head, faintly tuning in to the dramatic speech she began to give him, lecturing him on life and how he could have a chance if he tried and this and that, honestly the girl sounded something out of a drama that he so loved to watch on the television, these feeble attempts to save his sanity would all result in failure, there was no way he would give into this fairytale ending they all wanted, where everyone lived happy and got what they wanted in the end, and that Charles would finally be happy with himself, things like that... or rather, endings like that, didn't exist in this cruel world. alas, they were still children compared to the man, and would have to learn that the hard way.

Scoffing, a genuine smile crossed his lips, weak and gentle and an expression the man hadn't taken on in years and yet what felt like centuries. "Even if I wanted this or not, this is the ending I deserve and what I'll get.. as for you, wishful children that want to take pity on a man like me, things won't turn out the way you want." Charles exclaimed, being whisked away by the S.W.A.T team, the men began to stuff him into the back of one of the armored cars, the medical team coming in with him as well, Charles leaned his head back against the seat, thinking to himself and closing his eyes. 
_"Such nonsense... , even if I wished for it, there is no way to change what I've become throughout the years, once you've passed this threshold there is no way to redeem yourself, none the less, I've won... and achieved all I've ever dreamed of, yet why.. why does it feel so bland? I wanted something extraordinary, yet I feel that I've gained nothing in the end.."_

The old man could hear the muffled yell of his former hired killer, Z, call out to him in a taunting manner before she too, was taken down into custody, alas the man wondered how many servants and killers he had lost in this game of life and death.

*.: Suzuya :.*

Shock overcoming the Albino's features, Suzuya's eyes snapped open as he felt the tears stream down the other's face and lightly drip onto his own skin, this reaction wasn't at all what the albino had expected and to be quite frank, the Albino didn't know exactly how to exact or handle this situation.

"Ah.." Suzuya mumbled, pulling himself back from the other and slowly reaching up to wipe away Komaeda's tears, looking at the droplets on his fingertips with an amazed expression before bringing his gaze back to the ultimate luckster, The albino couldn't understand what Komaeda was saying, words were being spewed right to left and apologies that felt unneeded to the boy, Suzuya surely felt no remorse for anything that happened to himself. so why did Komaeda feel so strongly? wasn't this what he wanted? so many questions flew through the Stitched boy's head, only causing it to ache more ever so slightly.

However, soon at the very mention of being left by the other Suzuya quickly shook his head, although from the action feeling a wave of nausea wash over himself as he was still quite lightheaded, followed by the other trying to pick him up to no avail.

"Stop... stop." The stitched boy protested yet again, followed by settling his hands onto the older boy's shoulders. 
"Komaeda-san.. just shut up.. will you? I don't want to stitch that mouth of yours shut, I don't want Komaeda-san to not be able to talk to me, but you're not making any sense." Pursing his lips, Suzuya then complained rather than taking in the magnitude of the situation that he was in. 

"Praise me, won't you? why won't you praise me? how come, how come?.." his voice trailing off as he cocked his head to the side, Suzuya's expression actually started to look a little concerned for the other, an emotion that the albino didn't feel so often, yet as the tears kept coming from Komaeda, the worse Suzuya's stomach felt.

*.: Kaneki :.*

Tears began to pour down Kaneki's cheeks, starting to realize just how horrible of a situation the girl was in pulled at Kaneki's heartstrings, not only that, yet the man that had taught him to be confident and try his best had fallen to something, something horrible had happened and Kaneki couldn't help himself from grabbing the younger girl, pulling her into a tight hug that only an older brother could provide to a younger sibling, shielding her face as he pet the back of her head, shutting his eyes tight as he failed to fight back the tears.

This wasn't fair, it didn't seem right, and there was no way Kaneki could form words at the moment to even try to lighten the situation for the other. "S-Shinohara-san....h-he's....Shinohara-san.." Kaneki whispered more so to himself, somehow saying the words out loud made the situation all to real to him, his body beginning to shake as he could feel his legs wanting to just give out and let him weep on the floor, but this little girl needed him right now, and he needed to try to provide her with something, even if it wasn't the same comfort that Shinohara could of.

_(My post feels gross bleh~)_​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 18, 2016)

*.:Z:.*

The female was practically thrown down the hall towards the door by the police. This caused a sadistic grin to form on her lips, she was sure that by now they knew who she was... or rather, what she was. Z wasn't a *human,* she was a monster. She knew it so well by now; she was a monster for killing people; she was a monster for being hired by a psychopath. There was no reason to hide it any longer now that the games were over and she had to face reality again. It didn't take long for them to push her towards the armored vehicle and shove her inside the back seat, placing her right beside her ex-boss that she had just teased for being captured. She looked over at him with huge eyes, the smirk being wiped from her face when she realized that she would be beside him for the entire ride. She noticed that his eyes were shut so he may have not even known she was there, but she spoke up anyway, her voice quivering with emotion.
"So... did we still win, _boss_? And at what cost did we win?"

The cost didn't exactly matter much to Z, she just enjoyed placing the blame on someone else. The female hadn't much to lose from the start, she was already lacking in sanity and barely could remember her morals. It was only through one person did she remember that she actually contained more emotions within herself, emotions that she didn't tap into for a long time. They were coming out now, even as she spoke harshly towards Charles, and just thinking about how pathetic she sounded made her dizzy. It would probably be better if she just stopped thinking altogether.​


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Sep 26, 2016)

KittyKittyBoo said:


> I sighed as I stared at the remains of Evan dispite the Cheshire Cat grin across my face. "Oh it would have been fun to play some more... But you should have known to not defy a lunatic." I heaved his body over my shoulder, which was not only a heap of flesh with bones sticking out of it. Grabbing the investigator's gun, I placed it in my holster and started to make my way down the hallway. As I bounced down the stairs, his blood continued to rain over me, replacing the dried up gore with fresh chunks of flesh. I snuck past Sendo, Charles, and Koizumi and walked strait outside, my head tilted down to hide my grin. "Where is he? Where is my Philip...?" I giggled to myself as I scanned the faces of the S.W.A.T. team.​



I cant exactly reply until someone notices me ;/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 26, 2016)

Do you realize that this roleplay is dead


----------



## mintellect (Sep 26, 2016)

Why the hell was this bumped


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Sep 27, 2016)

It was bumped because I enjoyed this roleplay. If you guys don't like it, you don't have to view it.


----------

